# History, anything goes, including pictures



## mellowyellow

February 6
Waitangi, New Zealand

Neve Ardern Gayford, daughter of Jacinda Ardern, watches proceedings at Beat the Retreat on a national holiday that celebrates the signing of the treaty of Waitangi on 6 February 1840 by Maori chiefs and the British crown, that granted the Maori people the rights of British citizens and ownership of their lands

Photograph: Fiona Goodall/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow

Charles Dickens



*Born: February 7, 1812
Birthplace:* Portsmouth, Hampshire, England
*Star Sign: Aquarius

Died: June 9, 1870* (aged 58)
*Cause of Death:* *Stroke*

Sorry folks, this great man is Charles Dickens, author of Oliver Twist, A Christmas Carol, Nicholas Nickleby, David Copperfield, A Tale of Two Cities and Great Expectations.


----------



## RadishRose

*Nicholas Romanov ll, Czar of Russia*
May 18, 1868-July 17, 1918

On the night of July 16, 1918, a Bolshevik assassination squad executed Czar Nicholas II, his wife, Alexandra, and their five children, putting an end to the Romanov family dynasty.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Execution_of_the_Romanov_family


----------



## OneEyedDiva

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 148216
> 
> *Born: February 7, 1812
> Birthplace:* Portsmouth, Hampshire, England
> *Star Sign: Aquarius
> 
> Died: June 9, 1870* (aged 58)
> *Cause of Death:* *Stroke*


Care to give us more info? Who is this and what was his historical significance?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Martin Luther King, Jr. delivers his I Have A Dream speech on August 28, 1963 during the march on Washington (D.C.)


----------



## Pink Biz

OneEyedDiva said:


> Care to give us more info? Who is this and what was his historical significance?


Charles Dickens


----------



## RnR

*6 February 1952 – Elizabeth II becomes queen regnant of the United Kingdom and the other Commonwealth realms upon the death of her father, George VI. At the exact moment of succession, she was in a tree house at the Treetops Hotel in Kenya.*

During 1951, George VI’s health declined and Elizabeth frequently stood in for him at public events. When she toured Canada and visited President Harry S. Truman in Washington, D.C., in October 1951, her private secretary, Martin Charteris, carried a draft accession declaration in case the King died while she was on tour.

_King George VI arrives at London Airport to say goodbye to Princess Elizabeth and Prince Philip ahead of the tour, 31 January 1952._






On 31 January 1952, King George VI farewelled his daughter and the Duke of Edinburgh, who were leaving the UK to embark on a tour of Australia and New Zealand by way of Kenya.

_The Treetops cabin where the couple stayed.




_

A relaxed and carefree princess stepped off a plane in Kenya the next day. After greeting enthusiastic crowds in Nairobi, the couple set off on a five-day wildlife safari. The royal party travelled deep into the Aberdare National Park, arriving at Treetops on 5 February.

Treetops became famous around the world when Princess Elizabeth, stayed there at the time of the death of her father, King George VI, which occurred on the night of 5–6 February 1952. The couple stayed in a small cabin, perched high in an enormous fig tree 20 metres above the ground, the only one of its kind at the time. Avid home-movie aficionados, they filmed elephants, rhinos, giraffes and a host of other wildlife from their cabin.

_The Duke of Edinburgh and Princess Elizabeth in the grounds of Sagana Lodge._






The royal party left Treetops on February 6, 1952, and went to Sagana Lodge, some 40 kilometres away. Sagana Lodge was originally built as a royal residence, a wedding present for Princess Elizabeth and the Duke of Edinburgh on their marriage in 1947.

It was there a telegram arrived saying the king had died. Prince Philip received the news first. He took his 25-year-old wife for a walk in the garden where, at 2.45 pm on 6 February, he told her that her father was dead and she was now Queen and head of the Commonwealth. She reacted with the same sense of duty that she has shown ever since, immediately discussing the practicalities of getting back to England and writing letters of apology for the cancellation of the tour. She left Sagana Lodge towards dusk that evening to return home.






The legendary hunter Jim Corbett, her bodyguard at the time, wrote the now famous lines in the Treetops visitors’ log book,

_“For the first time in the history of the world, a young girl climbed into a tree one day a Princess and after having what she described as her most thrilling experience she climbed down from the tree next day a Queen — God bless her.”_


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pink Biz said:


> Charles Dickens


Thank you @mellowyellow and Pink Biz.


----------



## mellowyellow

OneEyedDiva said:


> Care to give us more info? Who is this and what was his historical significance?


Sorry folks, this fabulous man is Charles Dickens.


OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you @mellowyellow and Pink Biz.


You are very welcome OneEyed Diva


----------



## grahamg

mellowyellow said:


> Sorry folks, this fabulous man is Charles Dickens.
> 
> You are very welcome OneEyed Diva


No need to apologise, at least for recognising the significance of Charles Dickens!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This iconic photo was taken during a celebration in Times Square upon the news that World War II had ended. The link provides background on what happened before and after the photo was taken. Several people claimed to be the kissers and one, George Mendonca, was finally proven to be the man in the photo. Greta Friedman is likely the woman. Mendonca said his girlfriend at the time is standing in the background. http://goodnewsplanet.com/famous-kissing-couple-world-war-ii/


----------



## mellowyellow

OneEyedDiva said:


> This iconic photo was taken during a celebration in Times Square upon the news that World War II had ended. The link provides background on what happened before and after the photo was taken. Several people claimed to be the kissers and one, George Mendonca, was finally proven to be the man in the photo. Greta Friedman is likely the woman. Mendonca said his girlfriend at the time is standing in the background. http://goodnewsplanet.com/famous-kissing-couple-world-war-ii/
> 
> View attachment 148270


Oh I love that photo One Eye, it's historic and so memorable,


----------



## mellowyellow

The making of Henry VIII's Crown


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> *Nicholas Romanov ll, Czar of Russia*
> May 18, 1868-July 17, 1918
> 
> On the night of July 16, 1918, a Bolshevik assassination squad executed Czar Nicholas II, his wife, Alexandra, and their five children, putting an end to the Romanov family dynasty.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Execution_of_the_Romanov_family


Beside the horrible Stalinist era, this was one of the worst crimes ever committed by the Russian people.  Nicholas really was not a bad Tsar, but he was caught by circumstances of war and a terrible mess at home.


----------



## Lewkat

OneEyedDiva said:


> This iconic photo was taken during a celebration in Times Square upon the news that World War II had ended. The link provides background on what happened before and after the photo was taken. Several people claimed to be the kissers and one, George Mendonca, was finally proven to be the man in the photo. Greta Friedman is likely the woman. Mendonca said his girlfriend at the time is standing in the background. http://goodnewsplanet.com/famous-kissing-couple-world-war-ii/
> 
> View attachment 148270


I was only 12 but oh boy, do I ever remember this and that day.  So much noise and revelry.  A day to remember.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> The making of Henry VIII's Crown


I have saved this to my YT Watch Later queue for tonight.


----------



## mellowyellow

RadishRose said:


> *Nicholas Romanov ll, Czar of Russia*
> May 18, 1868-July 17, 1918
> 
> On the night of July 16, 1918, a Bolshevik assassination squad executed Czar Nicholas II, his wife, Alexandra, and their five children, putting an end to the Romanov family dynasty.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Execution_of_the_Romanov_family


So cruel.  
After decades of mystery, the Russian Investigative Committee has concluded that they have found the bones and remains of Nicholas II and his family. https://www.dw.com/en/russia-forest...r-of-russia-and-the-romanov-family/a-54223877


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Beside the horrible Stalinist era, this was one of the worst crimes ever committed by the Russian people.  Nicholas really was not a bad Tsar, but he was caught by circumstances of war and a terrible mess at home.


I don't think he was evil either but he was ignorant about many issues and weak.
Yes, it was a terrible crime. 

King George V of England was first cousins to both Nicholas and his wife, Alexandra, but refused them asylum.


----------



## Lewkat

9/11/01. Twin Towers attack, NYC.


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> I don't think he was evil either but he was ignorant about many issues and weak.
> Yes, it was a terrible crime.
> 
> King George V of England was first cousins to both Nicholas and his wife, Alexandra, but refused them asylum.


Nicholas was blinded by his love for his wife.  George refused him asylum because of the war and the outcome it would have had on the UK at that time.


----------



## mellowyellow

_The priceless Portland Vase, restored and back on display in the British Museum_

*February 7,1845* — Unique, priceless and irreplaceable, the Portland Vase, thought to date back to the first century BC, was shattered into more than 80 pieces on this day. A drunken visitor to the British Museum threw a sculpted stone exhibit at the glass cabinet containing the treasured artefact.

The glass Roman vase, 24.5cm high, was discovered in a funerary monument in Rome in the 16th century. After belonging to several different owners it was acquired in 1784 by the Duchess of Portland, a noted collector of antiquities.

In 1810 the 4th Duke of Portland loaned the vase to the British Museum in London for permanent exhibition, where it was seemingly safe forever.

But neither the duke nor the museum had anticipated what would happen when William Lloyd paid a visit on this day. Apparently he had been drinking for several days and was well intoxicated when he hurled a sculpture at the glass case containing the Portland Vase.

Lloyd, who said he was a student at Trinity College, Dublin, was arrested and later appeared in court charged with causing wilful damage. But his lawyers argued that the law under which he was being prosecuted applied only to the destruction of objects worth no more than five pounds.

As a result he was convicted only of destroying the glass case and was fined three pounds.


----------



## RnR

*7 February 2009 – Black Saturday Bushfires in Victoria cause 173 deaths in the deadliest bushfires in Australia’s history.*

The Black Saturday bushfires were a series of bushfires that ignited or were burning across the Australian state of Victoria on and around Saturday, 7 February 2009 and were Australia’s all-time worst bushfire disasters. The fires occurred during extreme bushfire-weather conditions and resulted in Australia’s highest ever loss of life from a bushfire; 173 people died and 414 were injured as a result of the fires.






_The Bushfires Royal Commission gave a “conservative” estimate of the total cost of the Black Saturday bushfires of A$4.4 billion not counting the cost of the injuries received, uninsured properties and agricultural losses._


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Nicholas was blinded by his love for his wife.  George refused him asylum because of the war and the outcome it would have had on the UK at that time.


Yes! Also they hated her, that "German woman" who followed that mad monk.

(Hey, we're in danger of relating the whole saga, here, lol- I'll be quiet now)


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 148388
> _The priceless Portland Vase, restored and back on display in the British Museum_
> 
> *February 7,1845* — Unique, priceless and irreplaceable, the Portland Vase, thought to date back to the first century BC, was shattered into more than 80 pieces on this day. A drunken visitor to the British Museum threw a sculpted stone exhibit at the glass cabinet containing the treasured artefact.
> 
> The glass Roman vase, 24.5cm high, was discovered in a funerary monument in Rome in the 16th century. After belonging to several different owners it was acquired in 1784 by the Duchess of Portland, a noted collector of antiquities.
> 
> In 1810 the 4th Duke of Portland loaned the vase to the British Museum in London for permanent exhibition, where it was seemingly safe forever.
> 
> But neither the duke nor the museum had anticipated what would happen when William Lloyd paid a visit on this day. Apparently he had been drinking for several days and was well intoxicated when he hurled a sculpture at the glass case containing the Portland Vase.
> 
> Lloyd, who said he was a student at Trinity College, Dublin, was arrested and later appeared in court charged with causing wilful damage. But his lawyers argued that the law under which he was being prosecuted applied only to the destruction of objects worth no more than five pounds.
> 
> As a result he was convicted only of destroying the glass case and was fined three pounds.


What an amazing vase! And an amazing story.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


>


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


>


Surrender!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

RadishRose said:


>


Brilliant video, thanks Radish


----------



## mellowyellow

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 148399





Pappy said:


>


I hate to think what would have happened to little old Oz if America hadn't taken charge in the Battle of the Coral Sea, thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Pepper

oops


----------



## FastTrax

Pepper said:


> oops


----------



## RnR

*At 100 years old, John Russell is the last surviving member of Australia's first Antarctic station team.*







In a quiet suburban street north of Brisbane is a hidden treasure trove of Australia's Antarctic history, in the form of 100-year-old John Russell. A former engineer, John is the last surviving member of a 10-man team who first established Mawson Station in 1954, huddled on exposed rock, surrounded by ice — the longest permanently operating station south of the Antarctic Circle.

_The 10-man team that established Australia's Mawson Station in 1954, pictured at the station, Australian Antarctic Division._






Full ABC story.


----------



## mellowyellow

Prayer Rock Petroglyphs
Many years ago, a glacial boulder was discovered, southeast of Mobridge, South Dakota, which weighs about five tons and has life-sized human hands etched on it. A well-beaten trail led to the site. Archeologists think Native Americans may have placed their hands in the imprints while praying. The rock was moved to the public library grounds in Ipswich, South Dakota, care being taken to orient the stone precisely as it originally lay. The sign accompanying the rock reads "Medicine or Prayer Rock." Part of the inscription mentions that this rock was a symbol of great power and venerated by the Indians who believed it the work of the Wakan or Great Spirit. The public library in Ipswich is located on Main Street, about four blocks south of U.S. Highway 12, also known as the Yellowstone Trail.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RnR

*8 February 1942 – The Battle of Singapore begins when Japanese forces invade the British stronghold.*

The fighting in Singapore lasted from 8 to 15 February 1942, after the two months during which Japanese forces had advanced down the Malayan Peninsula. The British stronghold in Singapore was deemed to be an impregnable fortress. The British air and naval bases commissioned in 1939 and 1941 respectively were impressive and intimidating. The King George VI Graving Dock at the naval base was the largest dry dock in the world, scaling a full 300 meters to show the capacity of the British Malayan Navy.

_Lieutenant-General Arthur Ernest Percival, right, led by a Japanese officer, walks under a flag of truce to negotiate the capitulation of 
Allied forces in Singapore, on 15 February 1942._




_It was the largest surrender of British-led forces in history._

The Japanese were very swift, employing bicycles as a means of movement through the jungle terrain. Using a combination of bicycles and collapsible boats, they outflanked and encircled the British army in North Malaya, cutting off their supply lines. On 31 January 1942, the causeway at Johore Baharu which linked Malaya and Singapore was blown up by the Japanese, resulting in a fifty-metre gap. The Battle of Singapore ended with the surrender of the British on 15th February 1942, by which time half of Singapore was already occupied by the Japanese.

_Some of the British, Australian, Indian and Chinese forces captured by Japanese forces during the fall of Singapore, 15 February 1942._




_This defeat was a crushing blow to the British Empire, and one that signalled the start of the defection of Australia’s foreign policy away from the United Kingdom. Australian Prime Minister John Curtin, told Churchill that Australia would regard the act of surrender as an inexcusable betrayal._

The British prime minister, Winston Churchill, called it the “worst disaster” in British military history.


----------



## mellowyellow

_February 8



An illustration of the demon called Buer. He has the head of a lion and five goat legs surrounding his body to walk in every direction._

Something strange happened on the cold night of 8 February 1855 around the Exe Estuary in Devon, England. That winter was extremely cold. According to reports from the time, temperatures remained around freezing from January until March. The low temperatures didn’t allow snow to melt and every new snowfall just added a new layer over the terrain. These extreme weather conditions were the perfect set up for the strange events of that night.

According to the few witness accounts from that time, after a heavy snowfall on the night of 8 February 1855, mysterious hoof marks appeared all over South and East Devon. The hoof marks were reported to be around four inches long, three inches across, between eight and sixteen inches apart and mostly in a single file. Reports about these footprints came from around 30 different locations in Devon. The combined footprints had a reported length of between 40 and 100 miles. It seemed like the “creature” that left the traces could overcome any obstacle. Footprints were found over houses, frozen rivers, haystacks, snow-covered roofs, high walls, and also inside drain pipes. Here is a part of one news report that describes the event:………….

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/10/12/the-1855-devils-footprints-mystery-in-devon-england/


----------



## ddd11

OneEyedDiva said:


> Care to give us more info? Who is this and what was his historical significance?


What makes you think it is a male?


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *8 February 1942 – The Battle of Singapore begins when Japanese forces invade the British stronghold.*
> 
> The fighting in Singapore lasted from 8 to 15 February 1942, after the two months during which Japanese forces had advanced down the Malayan Peninsula. The British stronghold in Singapore was deemed to be an impregnable fortress. The British air and naval bases commissioned in 1939 and 1941 respectively were impressive and intimidating. The King George VI Graving Dock at the naval base was the largest dry dock in the world, scaling a full 300 meters to show the capacity of the British Malayan Navy.
> 
> _Lieutenant-General Arthur Ernest Percival, right, led by a Japanese officer, walks under a flag of truce to negotiate the capitulation of
> Allied forces in Singapore, on 15 February 1942._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It was the largest surrender of British-led forces in history._
> 
> The Japanese were very swift, employing bicycles as a means of movement through the jungle terrain. Using a combination of bicycles and collapsible boats, they outflanked and encircled the British army in North Malaya, cutting off their supply lines. On 31 January 1942, the causeway at Johore Baharu which linked Malaya and Singapore was blown up by the Japanese, resulting in a fifty-metre gap. The Battle of Singapore ended with the surrender of the British on 15th February 1942, by which time half of Singapore was already occupied by the Japanese.
> 
> _Some of the British, Australian, Indian and Chinese forces captured by Japanese forces during the fall of Singapore, 15 February 1942._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This defeat was a crushing blow to the British Empire, and one that signalled the start of the defection of Australia’s foreign policy away from the United Kingdom. Australian Prime Minister John Curtin, told Churchill that Australia would regard the act of surrender as an inexcusable betrayal._
> 
> The British prime minister, Winston Churchill, called it the “worst disaster” in British military history.


It was a shocking blow.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 148591
> Prayer Rock Petroglyphs
> Many years ago, a glacial boulder was discovered, southeast of Mobridge, South Dakota, which weighs about five tons and has life-sized human hands etched on it. A well-beaten trail led to the site. Archeologists think Native Americans may have placed their hands in the imprints while praying. The rock was moved to the public library grounds in Ipswich, South Dakota, care being taken to orient the stone precisely as it originally lay. The sign accompanying the rock reads "Medicine or Prayer Rock." Part of the inscription mentions that this rock was a symbol of great power and venerated by the Indians who believed it the work of the Wakan or Great Spirit. The public library in Ipswich is located on Main Street, about four blocks south of U.S. Highway 12, also known as the Yellowstone Trail.


These things fascinate me. Most of my life I have wanted framed replicas of the cave drawings in France and I don't know why I never did!

Anyway, to quote an article-
"
The Susquehanna’s Mysterious Petroglyphs​Travel through the Southwest and petroglyphs are readily on view in national parks such as Canyonlands, Arches and Dinosaur, all of which are located in Utah. But, you don’t have to travel across the country to see these mysterious forms of ancient communication. Petroglyphs can be seen in South Central Pennsylvania!"​https://www.lancastercountymag.com/the-susquehannas-mysterious-petroglyphs/


----------



## mellowyellow

Frenchman who would be king wants to live rent-free


_The Count of Paris is demanding €1 million in damages and the return of the Château d’Amboise, in the Loire Valley, and the Royal Chapel of Dreux_

MICHEL GILE/GETTY IMAGES; PHILIPPE WOJAZER/REUTERS

Royalists and republicans are heading for a new showdown in France where a pretender to the defunct throne is suing the foundation that manages his family’s former estate.

Jean d’Orléans, the Count of Paris, 55, is demanding €1 million in damages from the Saint-Louis Foundation and the return of properties, including the Château d’Amboise, in the Loire Valley, and the Royal Chapel of Dreux, west of Paris. The foundation has been under the supervision of the interior ministry since its creation in 1974 by his grandfather, Prince Henry VI of Orléans.

Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow

February 9

1864 Brigadier General George Armstrong Custer marries Elizabeth Clift Bacon
Although Custer graduated last in his class at West Point Military Academy, he quickly rose to prominence during the US Civil War.  He became the protégé of Major General Alfred Pleasonton who appointed him Brigadier General just before the Battle of Gettysburg in 1863.

Born: 5 December 1839
Died: 25 June 1876 (aged 36)
Cause of Death: Killed in battle


----------



## RadishRose

Sounds like the grandfather, Prince Henry VI of Orléans "willed" to the Foundation.


----------



## rgp

RadishRose said:


> These things fascinate me. Most of my life I have wanted framed replicas of the cave drawings in France and I don't know why I never did!
> 
> Anyway, to quote an article-
> "
> The Susquehanna’s Mysterious Petroglyphs​Travel through the Southwest and petroglyphs are readily on view in national parks such as Canyonlands, Arches and Dinosaur, all of which are located in Utah. But, you don’t have to travel across the country to see these mysterious forms of ancient communication. Petroglyphs can be seen in South Central Pennsylvania!"​https://www.lancastercountymag.com/the-susquehannas-mysterious-petroglyphs/




 I'll wager that there are many of them {Petroglyphs} all over the nation. It's just that even after roughly 500+years of being here, we haven't found so many of them yet !


----------



## RnR

*9 February 1884 – Arthur Stace, the man who chalked “Eternity” on Sydney footpaths for 37 years, is born.*

Mr Arthur Stace became a Sydney legend for chalking the word “Eternity” on footpaths across Sydney, spanning 35 years. Born in Redfern in inner west Sydney in 1885, Stace grew up in poverty, stealing bread and milk and scrounging for scraps in bins to survive. At the age of 7, Arthur was given up to foster care by his Mother, and was sent to Goulburn where he spent the next seven years living with an elderly widow. He attended school and had a basic education.

By the age of 14, Arthur was working in a South Coast coal mine. With his first pay, he went to the local hotel where he purchased his first alcoholic drink. By the end of that same year, he was carted off to jail drunk. Drinking became a habit, and soon enough Arthur was an alcoholic. Later he served in World War 1, and was discharged in 1919 after recurring bouts of bronchitis and pleurisy. Despite these harsh beginnings, from 1932 to 1967 Stace went on to gain fame as a reformed alcoholic who converted to Christianity and spread his message of hope by chalking the word “Eternity” on footpaths in and around Sydney.






Stace was inspired to what became his life’s working after hearing a sermon entitled “Echoes of Eternity”. At the end of the sermon, Rev John Ridley raised his voice and said, “Eternity! Eternity! I wish that I could sound, or shout that word to everyone on the streets. Eternity! Friends, you have got to meet it. Where will you spend Eternity?” In an interview, Arthur Stace later said, “Eternity went ringing through my brain and suddenly I began crying and felt a powerful call from the Lord to write “Eternity”. I had a piece of chalk in my pocket and outside the Church, I bent down right there and wrote it.” To his astonishment, the word came out smoothly, in perfect copperplate. He had always struggled with reading and writing and never thought he could write or spell the word. Arthur believed it was a gift from God.

_Arthur Stace “Mr Eternity” Memorial._






Driven by the hope his message might inspire others to lead a better life, several mornings a week for the next 35 years, Stace left his wife, Pearl and their home in Pyrmont around 5am to go around the streets of Sydney and chalk the word “Eternity” on footpaths, railway station entrances and anywhere else he could think of. It is estimated that he wrote the word around 500,000 times over the 35 years. Workers arriving in the city would see the word freshly written, but not the writer, and so, “The man who writes Eternity” became a legend in Sydney.

_In 1999, at the start of a new millennium and as a fitting tribute to Stace, “Eternity” was emblazoned across Sydney Harbour Bridge as a part of the Sydney’s New Year’s Eve celebrations._






When Stace died in 1967, his final act of benevolence was to bequeath his body to science, so that it might help others, perhaps inspired by his own visions of eternity. Two years after his death, his earthly remains were laid to rest with those of his wife at Eastern Suburbs Memorial Park.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## mellowyellow

_Bankrupt investor Walter Thornton tries to sell his luxury roadster for $100 cash on the streets of New York City following the 1929 stock market crash_

The car pictured in this photograph was a 1929 Chrysler 75 and sold new for around $1555 at the time. That would equal about $23,000 today.  The $100 asking price after the crash would be about $1500 today.

Walter Thornton (pictured) recovered quickly after the stock crash and started a modelling agency in 1929. As the Walter Thornton Modelling Agency grew, it was considered one of the "Big Three" and one of the largest model agencies in the United States. The agency was known for its World War II era pin-up girls.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Clarence_Thornton


----------



## mellowyellow

February 10
Tom and Jerry cartoon created by William Hanna and Joseph Barbera debut by MGM on this day in 1940


William Hanna formed a partnership with Joseph Barbera in 1957 after they have created "Tom and Jerry" (1940). They became the first animation studio to successfully produce animation especially for television.

Some of their best-known series include "The Huckleberry Hound Show" (1958), "The Flintstones" (1960), "The Jetsons" (1962) and "The Smurfs" (1981).

Together they have won six Emmy Awards and were nominated for two Academy Awards. They won the first Emmy for an animated programme.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> February 10
> Tom and Jerry cartoon created by William Hanna and Joseph Barbera debut by MGM on this day in 1940
> 
> View attachment 148896
> William Hanna formed a partnership with Joseph Barbera in 1957 after they have created "Tom and Jerry" (1940). They became the first animation studio to successfully produce animation especially for television.
> 
> Some of their best-known series include "The Huckleberry Hound Show" (1958), "The Flintstones" (1960), "The Jetsons" (1962) and "The Smurfs" (1981).
> 
> Together they have won six Emmy Awards and were nominated for two Academy Awards. They won the first Emmy for an animated programme.


 Used to enjoy Tom and Jerry when my son was young LOL.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 148890
> _Bankrupt investor Walter Thornton tries to sell his luxury roadster for $100 cash on the streets of New York City following the 1929 stock market crash_
> 
> The car pictured in this photograph was a 1929 Chrysler 75 and sold new for around $1555 at the time. That would equal about $23,000 today.  The $100 asking price after the crash would be about $1500 today.
> 
> Walter Thornton (pictured) recovered quickly after the stock crash and started a modelling agency in 1929. As the Walter Thornton Modelling Agency grew, it was considered one of the "Big Three" and one of the largest model agencies in the United States. The agency was known for its World War II era pin-up girls.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Clarence_Thornton


Great photo and sad story.  Thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*10 February 1788 – Reverend Richard Johnson officiates at the first marriage ceremonies in the New South Wales colony.*

Reverend Richard Johnson, the first chaplain to the New South Wales colony, arrived on ‘Golden Grove’ in the First Fleet, landing in Port Jackson on 26 January 1788. Within two weeks of his arrival, Johnson was called upon to officiate at the weddings of five couples. The marriage ceremonies were performed on 10 February 1788. The five couples were: William Parr and Mary MacCormack, Simon Burn and Francis Anderson, Henry Cable and Susannah Holmes, William Haynes and Hannah Green, William Bryant and Mary Brand.

_Reverend Richard Johnson. One of the first marriage documents from 10 February 1788. Sydney Cove at the time._







_The first marriage documented was the union between convicts William Parr and Mary MacCormick. Mary MacCormick was not able to write; she signed her name with an X mark._

Two of the most notable the couples were Henry Kable and Susannah Holmes, and William Bryant and Mary Brand. Making an impression on Governor Arthur Phillip, Henry Kable was promoted to several positions of responsibility, including eventually becoming chief constable. Later he established a successful sealing and whaling business. The Bryants, on the other hand, became notorious for their daring escape from the colony. Stealing away into one of the ships bound for the new Norfolk Island colony, the Bryants then acquired a compass and maps, stole one of the longboats and sailed for Timor, along with their young son Emmanuel and daughter Charlotte.

_Mary left an account of the escape, dictated to James Boswell the day before she left London for Cornwall. Her story has was made into a 2005 miniseries entitled ‘The Incredible Journey of Mary Bryant’._






After being handed over to an English captain and sent to Java, William and his son eventually died from tropical fever, and Charlotte died after she and her mother were sent on a ship back to Sydney. Mary Bryant’s story was reported back in England and, due to extensive public sympathy, Mary was pardoned.


----------



## RnR

*10 February 1944 – Peter Allen, Australian singer-songwriter, pianist, and actor is born.*

_Peter Allen, born Peter Richard Woolnough, (10 February 1944 – 18 June 1992) was an Australian-born singer-songwriter, musician and entertainer, known for his flamboyant stage persona and lavish costumes. He was the grandson of George Woolnough, whom Allen immortalised in his song “Tenterfield Saddler”. Allen began his performing career with Chris Bell as one of the Allen Brothers, who were a popular cabaret and television act in the early 1960s in Australia._

His songs were made popular by many recording artists, including Elkie Brooks, Melissa Manchester and Olivia Newton-John, with one, “Arthur’s Theme” by Christopher Cross, winning an Academy Award for Best Original Song in 1981. He scored his biggest success with the song “I Honestly Love You”, which he co-wrote with Jeff Barry. The song became a major hit in 1974 for Olivia Newton-John.






In addition to recording many albums, he enjoyed a cabaret and concert career, including appearing at the Radio City Music Hall riding a camel. His Australian patriotism song “I Still Call Australia Home”, has been used extensively in advertising campaigns, and was added to the National Film and Sound Archive’s Sounds of Australia registry in 2013. Another of his signature songs was “I Go to Rio”.
_
Peter Allen was the first husband of Liza Minnelli, with the couple divorcing after seven years of marriage; he later came out as gay. He and his long-term partner, Gregory Connell, died from AIDS-related illnesses eight years apart._


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## mellowyellow

February 11


1858 First vision of the Virgin Mary to 14-year-old Bernadette of Lourdes, France


----------



## RnR

Such a strange story about Bernadette of Lourdes mellowyellow. She certainly started a pilgrim tourist phenomenon LOL.

_On 11 February 1858, Bernadette, then aged 14, was out gathering firewood with her sister Marie and a friend near the grotto of Massabielle when she experienced her first vision. While the other girls crossed the little stream in front of the grotto and walked on, Bernadette stayed behind sitting down to take her shoes off in order to cross the water when she heard the sound of rushing wind, but nothing moved._

A wild rose in a natural niche in the grotto, however, did move. From the niche, or rather the dark alcove behind it, “came a dazzling light, and a white figure”. This was the first of 18 visions of what Bernadette referred to as aquero, Gascon Occitan for “that”. In later testimony, she called it “a small young lady”. Her sister and her friend stated that they had seen nothing that first day. On Bernadette’s third visit to the grotto she said that “the vision” asked her to return every day for a fortnight.

_Pope John Paul II in the Grotto of Massabielle at the Lourdes Shrine._





Bernadette’s story caused a sensation with the townspeople, who were divided in their opinions on whether or not Bernadette was telling the truth. Some of the people who interviewed her after her revelation of the visions thought her simple-minded. However, despite being rigorously interviewed by officials of both the Catholic Church and the French government, she stuck consistently to her story. After investigation, Church authorities confirmed the authenticity of the apparitions in 1862. In the 150 years since the vision told Bernadette to drink from a spring in the grotto, 69 cures have been verified by the Lourdes Medical Bureau as “inexplicable”.

_Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes, the sanctuary basilica built at Lourdes directly above the site of the apparitions which is  is now one of the major Catholic pilgrimage sites in the world.._





On 8 December 1933, Pope Pius XI declared Bernadette Soubirous a Saint of the Catholic Church. Her request to the local priest to build a chapel at the site of her visions eventually gave rise to a number of chapels and churches at Lourdes.

_Today, close to 5 million pilgrims from all over the world visit Lourdes every year to pray and to drink the ‘miraculous’ water, believing they obtain from the Lord healing of the body and of the spirit._


----------



## RnR

*11 February 660 BC – The mythological foundation of Japan by Emperor Jimmu. Now celebrated as the traditional date for the foundation of Japan.*

Emperor Jimmu was the first Emperor of Japan, according to legend. His accession is traditionally dated as 11 February 660 BC. According to Japanese mythology, he is a descendant of the sun goddess Amaterasu, through her grandson Ninigi, as well as a descendant of the storm god Susanoo. He launched a military expedition from Hyuga near the Inland Sea, captured Yamato, and established this as his centre of power.

_Emperor Jinmu scene from Stories from “Nihonki”, Chronicles of Japan, by Ginko Adachi._





Veneration of Jimmu was a central component of the imperial cult that formed following the Meiji Restoration, an event that restored practical imperial rule to Japan in 1868 under Emperor Meiji. In 1873, a holiday called Kigensetsu was established on February 11. The holiday commemorated the anniversary of Jimmu’s ascension to the throne 2,532 years earlier. After World War II, the holiday was criticised as too closely associated with the “emperor system.” It was suspended from 1948 to 1966, but later reinstated as National Foundation Day.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> Such a strange story about Bernadette of Lourdes mellow yellow. She certainly started a pilgrim tourist phenomenon LOL.
> 
> _On 11 February 1858, Bernadette, then aged 14, was out gathering firewood with her sister Marie and a friend near the grotto of Massabielle when she experienced her first vision. While the other girls crossed the little stream in front of the grotto and walked on, Bernadette stayed behind sitting down to take her shoes off in order to cross the water when she heard the sound of rushing wind, but nothing moved._
> 
> A wild rose in a natural niche in the grotto, however, did move. From the niche, or rather the dark alcove behind it, “came a dazzling light, and a white figure”. This was the first of 18 visions of what Bernadette referred to as aquero, Gascon Occitan for “that”. In later testimony, she called it “a small young lady”. Her sister and her friend stated that they had seen nothing that first day. On Bernadette’s third visit to the grotto she said that “the vision” asked her to return every day for a fortnight.
> 
> _Pope John Paul II in the Grotto of Massabielle at the Lourdes Shrine._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernadette’s story caused a sensation with the townspeople, who were divided in their opinions on whether or not Bernadette was telling the truth. Some of the people who interviewed her after her revelation of the visions thought her simple-minded. However, despite being rigorously interviewed by officials of both the Catholic Church and the French government, she stuck consistently to her story. After investigation, Church authorities confirmed the authenticity of the apparitions in 1862. In the 150 years since the vision told Bernadette to drink from a spring in the grotto, 69 cures have been verified by the Lourdes Medical Bureau as “inexplicable”.
> 
> _Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes, the sanctuary basilica built at Lourdes directly above the site of the apparitions which is  is now one of the major Catholic pilgrimage sites in the world.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 8 December 1933, Pope Pius XI declared Bernadette Soubirous a Saint of the Catholic Church. Her request to the local priest to build a chapel at the site of her visions eventually gave rise to a number of chapels and churches at Lourdes.
> 
> _Today, close to 5 million pilgrims from all over the world visit Lourdes every year to pray and to drink the ‘miraculous’ water, believing they obtain from the Lord healing of the body and of the spirit._


Great story, thanks RnR, this part really got me, 

_69 cures have been verified by the Lourdes Medical Bureau as “inexplicable”._

Reminds me a bit of Aunt Marg's spooky stories, but if the Medicos checked it out and said it was true, I tend to think that Bernadette really did see her.


----------



## mellowyellow

History's cool kids
Two sets of identical twins in the 1980s


----------



## mellowyellow

*The crew of Skylab 4 in August 1973. From left to right: astronaut Gerald Carr, who commanded the mission; scientist-astronaut Edward Gibson; astronaut William Pogue. (Wikimedia Commons)

Mutiny in Space*

In 1973, it was the longest space mission — 84 days in the stars. But at some point the astronauts just got fed up

………….About a month earlier, the three-strong crew of Skylab 4, tired of the demanding schedule NASA had set for them, had announced an unscheduled day off, turned off their communication radio to mission control, and “reportedly spent the day relaxing, taking in the stunning views of the Earth from orbit,” writes Amy Shira Teitel for _Motherboard_. ………….

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...skylab-astronauts-never-flew-again-180962023/


----------



## mellowyellow

*The crew of Skylab 4 in August 1973. From left to right: astronaut Gerald Carr, who commanded the mission; scientist-astronaut Edward Gibson; astronaut William Pogue. (Wikimedia Commons)*

Mutiny in Space

In 1973, it was the longest space mission — 84 days in the stars. But at some point the astronauts just got fed up

………….About a month earlier, the three-strong crew of Skylab 4, tired of the demanding schedule NASA had set for them, had announced an unscheduled day off, turned off their communication radio to mission control, and “reportedly spent the day relaxing, taking in the stunning views of the Earth from orbit,” writes Amy Shira Teitel for _Motherboard_. ………….

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...skylab-astronauts-never-flew-again-180962023/


----------



## mellowyellow

Sorry for the double post, I can't see a delete option on posts, anyone knows?


----------



## Pepper

mellowyellow said:


> Sorry for the double post, I can't see a delete option on posts, anyone knows?


No delete.  You can erase and type in one character, but no full deletion.


----------



## FastTrax

mellowyellow said:


> Sorry for the double post, I can't see a delete option on posts, anyone knows?



It was well worth reading an eye opening post like that twice. Thanks.


----------



## mellowyellow

Neville Chamberlain And Adolf Hitler settlement reached by Germany, Great Britain, France, and Italy that permitted German annexation of the Sudetenland in western Czechoslovakia, September 30, 1938


In 1935 Chamberlain branded Hitler's Germany “the bully of Europe” and later described the German dictator as a “lunatic.” Remarkably, however, he came to believe that he could trust Hitler. “I had established a certain confidence [over him] which was my aim,” Chamberlain claimed after his first meeting with the Führer, during the Czech crisis. “I got the impression that here was a man who could be relied upon when he had given his word.”


----------



## Pepper




----------



## RnR

The 12th of February is Darwin Day, a celebration to commemorate the anniversary of the birth of Charles Darwin on 12 February 1809. Coincidentally it is the same date that Ecuador annexed the Galápagos Islands visited by Charles Darwin in 1835 and where his observation of Galápagos’ species later inspired his theory of evolution.


----------



## FastTrax

mellowyellow said:


> Neville Chamberlain And Adolf Hitler settlement reached by Germany, Great Britain, France, and Italy that permitted German annexation of the Sudetenland in western Czechoslovakia, September 30, 1938
> 
> View attachment 149252
> In 1935 Chamberlain branded Hitler's Germany “the bully of Europe” and later described the German dictator as a “lunatic.” Remarkably, however, he came to believe that he could trust Hitler. “I had established a certain confidence [over him] which was my aim,” Chamberlain claimed after his first meeting with the Führer, during the Czech crisis. “I got the impression that here was a man who could be relied upon when he had given his word.”



Most brutish people are the ultimate charmers. You know. Sell ice to an Eskimo, Fire to the Devil, etc etc etc.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pepper said:


> No delete.  You can erase and type in one character, but no full deletion.


Thank you Pepper, I got a bit confused, a message came up something like 'there are other messages, do you want to view them?'
and I clicked on it, then I couldn't find my way back to the original post so did it again.


----------



## mellowyellow

FastTrax said:


> Most brutish people are the ultimate charmers. You know. Sell ice to an Eskimo, Fire to the Devil, etc etc etc.


Agree, I'm thinking of someone I know, lol


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 149247
> *The crew of Skylab 4 in August 1973. From left to right: astronaut Gerald Carr, who commanded the mission; scientist-astronaut Edward Gibson; astronaut William Pogue. (Wikimedia Commons)*
> 
> Mutiny in Space
> 
> In 1973, it was the longest space mission — 84 days in the stars. But at some point the astronauts just got fed up
> 
> ………….About a month earlier, the three-strong crew of Skylab 4, tired of the demanding schedule NASA had set for them, had announced an unscheduled day off, turned off their communication radio to mission control, and “reportedly spent the day relaxing, taking in the stunning views of the Earth from orbit,” writes Amy Shira Teitel for _Motherboard_. ………….
> 
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...skylab-astronauts-never-flew-again-180962023/



"NASA treated the crew as expendable instruments of its schedule, but Skylab 4 showed that when push came to shove *the astronauts had all the control in their own hands*.”


----------



## FastTrax

mellowyellow said:


> Agree, I'm thinking of someone I know, lol



You have plenty of company mellowyellow. I think everybody here's been around that block, lol.


----------



## FastTrax

RadishRose said:


> "NASA treated the crew as expendable instruments of its schedule, but Skylab 4 showed that when push came to shove *the astronauts had all the control in their own hands*.”



Many highly revered, publicized and sought after professions are not all they're cut out to be. That's why non-disclosure documents came to be.


----------



## grahamg

FastTrax said:


> Most brutish people are the ultimate charmers. You know. Sell ice to an Eskimo, Fire to the Devil, etc etc etc.


Not sure about that one, but Neville Chamberlain, whose reputation was of course irreparably damaged by declaring "Peace in our time", and waving about a piece of paper, did assist our country by continuing to rearm, and in the end backed Churchills stance when it came to the decision to fight on alone after the fall of France.


----------



## grahamg

RnR said:


> The 12th of February is Darwin Day, a celebration to commemorate the anniversary of the birth of Charles Darwin on 12 February 1809. Coincidentally it is the same date that Ecuador annexed the Galápagos Islands visited by Charles Darwin in 1835 and where his observation of Galápagos’ species later inspired his theory of evolution.


Very important guy in my view, building on the work of his father, and others ji believe, but he felt the need MTO sit on his manuscript for thirty years before publishing "Origins of species", so worried was he of the likely backlash, and he found a politicians to support his publishing his findings before doing so too.


----------



## RnR

grahamg said:


> Very important guy in my view, building on the work of his father, and others ji believe, but he felt the need MTO sit on his manuscript for thirty years before publishing "Origins of species", so worried was he of the likely backlash, and he found a politicians to support his publishing his findings before doing so too.


Probably all to do with Alfred Wallace IMO. Alfred Russel Wallace OM FRS, 1823 – 1913, was a British naturalist, explorer, geographer, anthropologist, biologist and illustrator. He is best known for independently conceiving the theory of evolution through natural selection; his paper on the subject was jointly published with some of Charles Darwin's writings in 1858. This prompted Darwin to publish On the Origin of Species.

Alfred Russel Wallace.


----------



## FastTrax

grahamg said:


> Very important guy in my view, building on the work of his father, and others ji believe, but he felt the need MTO sit on his manuscript for thirty years before publishing "Origins of species", so worried was he of the likely backlash, and he found a politicians to support his publishing his findings before doing so too.



Works for me. Take care.


----------



## mellowyellow

Interior of a horse-drawn Romanian Caravan 1850


----------



## mellowyellow

February 13
1942 Hitler’s Operation Sealion – the invasion of England – is cancelled


Goering, sixth from right and other German officers look out across the English Channel towards Dover on 1 July 1940. It was as close as they would get to invading.


----------



## Pepper

I love seeing these pictures.  Makes everything so real and still alive.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> Interior of a horse-drawn Romanian Caravan 1850
> 
> View attachment 149489


Looks amazing ... so ornate, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*13 February 1542 – Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII of England, is executed for adultery.*

Catherine Howard (circa 1523 – 13 February 1542) was Queen of England from 1540 until 1541, as the fifth wife of Henry VIII. Catherine married Henry when she was 16 or 17 and he was 49 on 28 July 1540, at Oatlands Palace, in Surrey, almost immediately after the annulment of his marriage to Anne of Cleves was arranged. Catherine was stripped of her title as queen within 16 months, in November 1541. She was beheaded three months later, on the grounds of treason for committing adultery while married to Henry.

_King Henry and Catherine were married by Bishop Bonner of London at Oatlands Palace on 28 July 1540, the same day Cromwell was executed._


----------



## RnR

*13 February 1967 – American researchers discover the Madrid Codices by Leonardo da Vinci in the National Library of Spain.*

The Madrid Codices I–II are two manuscripts by Leonardo da Vinci which were discovered in the Biblioteca Nacional de España in Madrid on 13 February 1967 by Dr. Jules Piccus. The Madrid Codices I was finished during 1490 and 1499, and II from 1503 to 1505 and are considered to be of great importance as they contain about 15% of his notes referenced today. The two notebooks contain 197 pages, with the first volume largely discussing mechanics, statics, and geometry. The two volumes also include a list of 116 books da Vinci was using at the time for his research.

*Leonardo's Horse*
_Double manuscript page on the Sforza monument._




_The Sforza monument refers to Leonardo’s Horse, a sculpture that was a commission of Leonardo da Vinci in 1482 from the Duke of Milan Ludovico il Moro, but not completed._
It was intended to be the largest equestrian statue in the world, a monument to the duke’s father Francesco. Leonardo did extensive preparatory work for it, but produced only a clay model, which was destroyed by French soldiers when they invaded Milan in 1499, interrupting the project. Centuries later, Leonardo’s surviving design materials have been used as the basis for a number of sculptures intended to bring his horse statue project to fruition.
_Leonardo’s horse in Milan. Leonardo’s horse in America._


----------



## mellowyellow

_On April 21, 1967 in France, the mayor of Marseille Gaston Defferre and the Gaullist René Ribière crossed the iron for a fight for honour, despite the disapproval of then President General Charles de Gaulle. They were the protagonists of the last duel disputed in France.  The duel took part in the park of a mansion in Neuilly-sur-Seine, near Paris:

Four minutes after the beginning of the duel, the fight was stopped as one of the two duelists, Ribière, was hit twice on the arm.

The day before, during a heated debate at the French National Assembly, Defferre shouted at his colleague Ribière: "Shut up, fool!”.

The incident did not stop there. Later, in the Salle des Quatre-Colonnes room, Ribière asked for apologies from his offender, but the fiery Marseillais Defferre refused.

Then Ribière challenged Defferre to a duel in front of two witnesses. The offended, Ribière, having the choice of weapons, chose the sword.

On the day of the duel and three assaults and two slashes later, the referee Jean de Lipkowski stopped the fight, with Ribière left with two minor injuries.

Ribière had actually never touched a sword, and the fact that one of his grandfathers fought a duel in 1910 was not very helpful to him. His opponent, Defferre, on the other hand, was an old veteran who used to fight and had already duelled against another politician, Paul Bastide, twenty years earlier with a pistol.

Later, whenever he was given the opportunity to discuss this duel, the facetious Defferre did not fail to recall that he had targeted the crotch of his opponent to spoil his wedding night, the latter marrying the next day!

The few drops of blood shed by Ribière were the last to be spilt during a duel in France. The penultimate duel had taken place nine years earlier, on March 30, 1958, near Vernon in Normandy, for an artistic dispute between dancer Serge Lifar, 53, and the Marquis de Cuevas, 72 years old (this duel was witnessed by a certain Jean-Marie Le Pen)._


----------



## mellowyellow

​February 13-15 1945​76 years ago the Allied bombing of Dresden began. More than 3,400 tons of explosives were dropped by 800 American and British aircraft. Eight square miles of the city was ruined, and the total body count was between 22,700 and 25,000 dead.​


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 149690​February 13-15 1945​76 years ago the Allied bombing of Dresden began. More than 3,400 tons of explosives were dropped by 800 American and British aircraft. Eight square miles of the city was ruined, and the total body count was between 22,700 and 25,000 dead.​


Such devastation and death.
_People collect the dead bodies of the victims in the rubble after the 1945 fire bombings._


----------



## RnR

*Valentine’s Day*
_The Feast of Saint Valentine was established by Pope Gelasius I in AD 496 to be celebrated on February 14 in honour of the Christian martyr, Saint Valentine of Rome, who died on that date in AD 269._
Saint Valentine of Rome was imprisoned for performing weddings for soldiers who were forbidden to marry and for ministering to Christians persecuted under the Roman Empire. According to legend, Saint Valentine restored sight to the blind daughter of his judge, and he wrote her a letter signed “Your Valentine” as a farewell before his execution.




The day first became associated with romantic love within the circle of Geoffrey Chaucer in the 14th century, when the tradition of courtly love flourished. In 18th-century England, it evolved into an occasion in which lovers expressed their love for each other by presenting flowers, offering confectionery, and sending greeting cards known as “valentines”. Valentine’s Day symbols that are used today include the heart-shaped outline, doves, and the figure of the winged Cupid.
_World's oldest printed Valentine's Day card from 1797.  Valentine greeting card dated 1909.



_


----------



## RnR

*14 February 1779 – Captain James Cook is killed in Hawaii.*

Cook was attacked and killed in 1779 during his third exploratory voyage in the Pacific to discover the Northwest Passage. Cook had returned to the Islands of Hawaii discovered earlier on the voyage for supplies. After a month’s stay, Cook attempted to resume his exploration of the northern Pacific. Shortly after leaving Hawaii Island, however, Resolution’s foremast broke, so the ships returned to Kealakekua Bay for repairs. Tensions rose, and a number of quarrels broke out between the Europeans and the local Hawaiians. An unknown group of Hawaiians took one of Cook’s small boats. In retaliation, Cook attempted to kidnap the Island of Hawaii’s monarch, Kalani’opu’u, in order to reclaim the stolen cutter. On 14 February 1779, Cook marched through the village to retrieve the king.

Cook took the king by his own hand and led him willingly away. One of the king’s favourite wives and two chiefs approached the group as they were heading to boats pleading with the king not to go. A large crowd began to form at the shore and the king began to understand that Cook was his enemy. As Cook turned his back to help launch the boats, he was struck on the head by the villagers and then stabbed to death as he fell on his face in the surf. Four marines were also killed and two others were wounded in the confrontation.

_The Death of Captain Cook painted by John Webber._


----------



## RnR

*14 february 1859 – George Washington Gale Ferris Jr., American engineer, inventor of the Ferris wheel is born.*

George Washington Gale Ferris Jr. (February 14, 1859 – November 22, 1896) was an American engineer. He is mostly known for creating the original Ferris Wheel for the 1893 Chicago World’s Columbian Exposition. The Ferris Wheel had 36 cars, each fitted with 40 revolving chairs and able to accommodate up to 60 people, giving a total capacity of 2,160. When the fair opened, it carried some 38,000 passengers daily, taking 20 minutes to complete two revolutions, the first involving six stops to allow passengers to exit and enter and the second a nine-minute non-stop rotation, for which the ticket holder paid 50 cents. It carried 2.5 million passengers before it was finally demolished in 1906.

_The original 1893 Chicago Ferris Wheel. New York Times photo archive._


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *Valentine’s Day*
> _The Feast of Saint Valentine was established by Pope Gelasius I in AD 496 to be celebrated on February 14 in honour of the Christian martyr, Saint Valentine of Rome, who died on that date in AD 269._
> Saint Valentine of Rome was imprisoned for performing weddings for soldiers who were forbidden to marry and for ministering to Christians persecuted under the Roman Empire. According to legend, Saint Valentine restored sight to the blind daughter of his judge, and he wrote her a letter signed “Your Valentine” as a farewell before his execution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day first became associated with romantic love within the circle of Geoffrey Chaucer in the 14th century, when the tradition of courtly love flourished. In 18th-century England, it evolved into an occasion in which lovers expressed their love for each other by presenting flowers, offering confectionery, and sending greeting cards known as “valentines”. Valentine’s Day symbols that are used today include the heart-shaped outline, doves, and the figure of the winged Cupid.
> _World's oldest printed Valentine's Day card from 1797.  Valentine greeting card dated 1909.
> 
> 
> 
> _


I hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day


----------



## mellowyellow

Valentine’s Day, in fact, originated as a liturgical feast to celebrate the decapitation of a third-century Christian martyr, or perhaps two. So, how did we get from beheading to betrothing on Valentine’s Day?

https://theconversation.com/the-real-st-valentine-was-no-patron-of-love-90518?xid=PS_smithsonian


----------



## mellowyellow

February 15
1986 Ferdinand Marcos wins rigged presidential election in the Philippines.
*Why Famous:* Ferdinand Marcos is remembered for running a corrupt and undemocratic government as the 10th President of the Philippines (1965-1986).
The so-called People's Power Revolution gained strength, eventually forcing Marcos and his government to capitulate and he is forced to flee to Hawaii where he dies in 1989.


----------



## FastTrax

mellowyellow said:


> I hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day


U 2


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 149859
> February 15
> 1986 Ferdinand Marcos wins rigged presidential election in the Philippines.
> *Why Famous:* Ferdinand Marcos is remembered for running a corrupt and undemocratic government as the 10th President of the Philippines (1965-1986).
> The so-called People's Power Revolution gained strength, eventually forcing Marcos and his government to capitulate and he is forced to flee to Hawaii where he dies in 1989.
> View attachment 149860


So much excess. Two of their children, Imee Marcos and Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr., are still active in Philippine politics.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 149856
> Valentine’s Day, in fact, originated as a liturgical feast to celebrate the decapitation of a third-century Christian martyr, or perhaps two. So, how did we get from beheading to betrothing on Valentine’s Day?
> 
> https://theconversation.com/the-real-st-valentine-was-no-patron-of-love-90518?xid=PS_smithsonian


Interesting ... thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*15 February 1564 – Galileo Galilei, Italian astronomer, physicist, and mathematician is born.*

Galileo Galilei (15 February 1564 – 8 January 1642) was an Italian polymath and a central figure in the transition from natural philosophy to modern science and in the transformation of the scientific Renaissance into a scientific revolution. According to Stephen Hawking, Galileo probably bears more of the responsibility for the birth of modern science than anybody else. Albert Einstein called him the father of modern science.
_Galileo e Viviani, Tito Lessi, 1892. Statue outside the Uffizi, Florence._




Galileo’s championing of heliocentrism and Copernicanism, which maintained that the Earth and planets revolve around the Sun, when prevailing theory held that the earth was the centre of the universe, was controversial during his lifetime. He met with opposition from astronomers and the church. He was investigated by the Roman Inquisition in 1615 and found “vehemently suspect of heresy”, and forced to recant. Galileo spent the rest of his life under house arrest.
_Cristiano Banti’s 1857 painting ‘Galileo facing the Roman Inquisition’._




Known for his work as astronomer, physicist, engineer, philosopher, and mathematician, Galileo has been called the “father of observational astronomy”, the “father of modern physics”, the “father of the scientific method”, and even the “father of science”.


----------



## RnR

*15 February 1796 – Australia’s first bushranger, John ‘Black’ Caesar, is shot.*
_Convict John ‘Black’ Caesar became Australia’s first bushranger when he fled the settlement in December 1795 and led a gang of fellow escapees in the bush surrounding Port Jackson._
It is believed that Caesar was born in Madagascar or the West Indies. He moved to England and was a servant living in the parish of St Paul, Deptford, England, in 1786. On 17 March 1786, he was tried at Maidstone, Kent for stealing 240 shillings. His sentence was transportation to NSW for seven years. He arrived on the Alexander, a First Fleet convict transport ship.




Caesar escaped from the Sydney Cove settlement no less than four times during his sentence, the last time in December 1795 when he led a gang of absconders and vagabonds in the Port Jackson area thus becoming Australia’s first bushranger. On 29 January 1796 Governor Hunter offered a reward for his capture of five gallons of spirits. On 15 February 1796 John Wimbow and another man tracked Caesar down at Liberty Plains, now Strathfield. Caesar fired at them but Wimbrow managed to wound him. Caesar was taken to the hut of Thomas Rose where he died of his wounds.


----------



## RnR

*15 February 1946 – ENIAC, the first electronic general-purpose computer, is formally dedicated at the University of Pennsylvania in Philadelphia.*

ENIAC was formally dedicated at the University of Pennsylvania on 15 February 1946 and was heralded as a “Giant Brain” by the press. It had a speed on the order of one thousand times faster than that of electro-mechanical machines; this computational power, coupled with general-purpose programmability, excited scientists and industrialists alike.
_Glen Beck and Betty Snyder program ENIAC in the Ballistic Research Laboratory building 328. U.S. Army photo._




By the end of its operation in 1956, ENIAC contained 20,000 vacuum tubes, 7200 crystal diodes, 1500 relays, 70,000 resistors, 10,000 capacitors and approximately 5,000,000 hand-soldered joints. It weighed more than 27 tonnes and was roughly 2.4 m × 0.9 m × 30 m in size, occupied 167 square metres and consumed 150 kW of electricity. _This power requirement led to the rumour that whenever the computer was switched on, lights in Philadelphia dimmed. Several tubes burned out almost every day, leaving ENIAC nonfunctional about half the time. In 1954, the longest continuous period of operation without a failure was 116 hours—close to five days._


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *15 February 1564 – Galileo Galilei, Italian astronomer, physicist, and mathematician is born.*
> 
> Galileo Galilei (15 February 1564 – 8 January 1642) was an Italian polymath and a central figure in the transition from natural philosophy to modern science and in the transformation of the scientific Renaissance into a scientific revolution. According to Stephen Hawking, Galileo probably bears more of the responsibility for the birth of modern science than anybody else. Albert Einstein called him the father of modern science.
> _Galileo e Viviani, Tito Lessi, 1892. Statue outside the Uffizi, Florence._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galileo’s championing of heliocentrism and Copernicanism, which maintained that the Earth and planets revolve around the Sun, when prevailing theory held that the earth was the centre of the universe, was controversial during his lifetime. He met with opposition from astronomers and the church. He was investigated by the Roman Inquisition in 1615 and found “vehemently suspect of heresy”, and forced to recant. Galileo spent the rest of his life under house arrest.
> _Cristiano Banti’s 1857 painting ‘Galileo facing the Roman Inquisition’._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Known for his work as astronomer, physicist, engineer, philosopher, and mathematician, Galileo has been called the “father of observational astronomy”, the “father of modern physics”, the “father of the scientific method”, and even the “father of science”.


He was forced to recant his belief that the Earth orbits the Sun by the Pope.  (Vatican only admits it was wrong on Oct 31, 1992)


----------



## mellowyellow

February 16
1659 1st known cheque (£400) (on display at Westminster Abbey)


The history of the cheque dates back to the 13th century in Venice when the bill of exchange was developed as a legal device to allow international trade without the need to carry around large amounts of gold and silver. Their use was subsequently adopted in France, and from there the practice was brought to England.
_
In 1659 the first known English cheque was made payable to Mr Delboe for the grand sum of £400 by merchant Nicholas Vanacker, to be drawn on City bankers Messrs Morris and Clayton. (on display at Westminster Abbey)_


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> February 16
> 1659 1st known cheque (£400) (on display at Westminster Abbey)
> 
> View attachment 150037
> The history of the cheque dates back to the 13th century in Venice when the bill of exchange was developed as a legal device to allow international trade without the need to carry around large amounts of gold and silver. Their use was subsequently adopted in France, and from there the practice was brought to England.
> 
> _In 1659 the first known English cheque was made payable to Mr Delboe for the grand sum of £400 by merchant Nicholas Vanacker, to be drawn on City bankers Messrs Morris and Clayton. (on display at Westminster Abbey)_



And in the not too distant future, history will document that the cheque will no longer exist.


----------



## rcleary171

mellowyellow said:


> And in the not too distant future, history will document that the cheque will no longer exist.


And the following year (1660) the Royal Publisher's Clearing House presented their first giant check to the Duke of Essex.


----------



## RnR

*16 February 1793 – The first free settlers arrive in New South Wales.*
Prior to leaving England, Governor Arthur Phillip had suggested that convicts with experience in farming, building and crafts be included in the First Fleet, but his proposal was rejected, and this made the establishment of a workable colony difficult in the early years. Phillip maintained his campaign for more farmers, as the colony faced near-starvation in the early years, due to difficulties with growing crops. In response to Governor Phillip’s repeated requests to the British Authorities for farmers, the first free settlers arrived in New South Wales aboard the transport ship Bellona on 16 February 1793, lured by the promise of land grants.

_A pen and ink drawing of Sydney Cove seen from the Rocks circa 1793. State Library of NSW._






*The first free settlers were:* Thomas Rose, a farmer from Dorset, his wife and four children; he was allowed a grant of 120 acres; Frederic Meredith, who had formerly been at Sydney with HMS Sirius; Thomas Webb who had also been formerly at Sydney with the Sirius, his wife, and his nephew, Joseph Webb; Edward Powell, who had formerly been at Sydney with the Juliana transport, and who married a free woman after his arrival. Thomas Webb and Edward Powell each received a grant of 80 acres; and Joseph Webb and Frederic Meredith received 60 acres each.


----------



## RnR

*16 February 1923 – Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutankhamun.*
In 1914 Lord Carnarvon received the concession to dig in the Valley of the Kings, Carter was employed to lead the work. On 26 November 1922, Carter made a “tiny breach in the top left hand corner” of the doorway, with Carnarvon, his daughter Lady Evelyn Herbert, and others in attendance, using a chisel that his grandmother had given him for his 17th birthday. He was able to peer in by the light of a candle and see that many of the gold and ebony treasures were still in place.

_Lord Carnavron and Howard Carter at the entry. Carnarvon asked, “Can you see anything?” Carter replied with the famous words: “Yes, wonderful things!”_




The next several months were spent cataloguing the contents of the antechamber under the “often stressful” supervision of Pierre Lacau, director general of the Department of Antiquities of Egypt. By February 1923 the antechamber had been cleared of everything but two sentinel statues. A day and time were selected to unseal the tomb with about twenty appointed witnesses that included Lord Carnarvon, several Egyptian officials, museum representatives and the staff of the Government Press Bureau.

*On 16 February 1923 at just after two o’clock, the seal was broken.*

_Carter opened the sealed doorway and found that it did indeed lead to a burial chamber, and he got his first glimpse of the sarcophagus of Tutankhamun. The tomb was considered the best preserved and most intact pharaonic tomb ever found in the Valley of the Kings._


----------



## hawkdon

And so begins the first century of grave robbers....err I mean
some sort of "oligist".........


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *16 February 1923 – Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutankhamun.*
> In 1914 Lord Carnarvon received the concession to dig in the Valley of the Kings, Carter was employed to lead the work. On 26 November 1922, Carter made a “tiny breach in the top left hand corner” of the doorway, with Carnarvon, his daughter Lady Evelyn Herbert, and others in attendance, using a chisel that his grandmother had given him for his 17th birthday. He was able to peer in by the light of a candle and see that many of the gold and ebony treasures were still in place.
> 
> _Lord Carnavron and Howard Carter at the entry. Carnarvon asked, “Can you see anything?” Carter replied with the famous words: “Yes, wonderful things!”_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several months were spent cataloguing the contents of the antechamber under the “often stressful” supervision of Pierre Lacau, director general of the Department of Antiquities of Egypt. By February 1923 the antechamber had been cleared of everything but two sentinel statues. A day and time were selected to unseal the tomb with about twenty appointed witnesses that included Lord Carnarvon, several Egyptian officials, museum representatives and the staff of the Government Press Bureau.
> 
> *On 16 February 1923 at just after two o’clock, the seal was broken.*
> 
> _Carter opened the sealed doorway and found that it did indeed lead to a burial chamber, and he got his first glimpse of the sarcophagus of Tutankhamun. The tomb was considered the best preserved and most intact pharaonic tomb ever found in the Valley of the Kings._


The _Times_ in London and _New York World_ magazine published the best-selling novelist Marie Corelli’s speculations that ‘the most dire punishment follows any rash intruder into a sealed tomb’. It was not long before Lord Carnarvon died in Cairo aged 56 and the lights in the city went out, which set off a frenzy of speculation. Arthur Conan Doyle told the American press that ‘an evil elemental’ spirit created by priests to protect the mummy could have caused Carnarvon’s death.

No curse had actually been found in the tomb, but deaths in succeeding years of various members of Carter’s team and real or supposed visitors to the site kept the story alive, especially in cases of death by violence or in odd circumstances. Alleged victims of the curse included Prince Ali Kamel Fahmy Bey of Egypt, shot dead by his wife in 1923; Sir Archibald Douglas Reid, who supposedly X-rayed the mummy and died mysteriously in 1924; Sir Lee Stack, the governor-general of the Sudan, who was assassinated in Cairo in 1924; Arthur Mace of Carter’s excavation team, said to have died of arsenic poisoning in 1928; Carter’s secretary Richard Bethell, who supposedly died smothered in his bed in 1929; and his father, who committed suicide in 1930………

https://www.historytoday.com/archive/months-past/tutankhamuns-curse


----------



## mellowyellow

_Mulberry Street, c 1900, the center of Manhattan’s Little Italy._

Colour postcard of Little Italy in New York City, ca. 1900

The Godfather and Once Upon a Time in America relived these scenes brilliantly.


----------



## mellowyellow

_Margaret Thatcher campaigning to stay in Europe during the 1975 referendum_

*February 17 1972 -* The British Parliament voted on this day to join the European Communities, as it was then known.

After battling European nations had twice dragged the world into horrific global conflict, strong voices called out in the mid-twentieth century for unity.

But military stability was only one side of the coin. European economies were threatened both by the giant trade market of the United States and by the vast economic resources of the Soviet Union.

On top of that, by 1950 it was obvious that centuries of world supremacy by Western Europe was at an end. The answer to these problems, according to a number of economists and politicians, was European economic integration.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 150190
> _Mulberry Street, c 1900, the center of Manhattan’s Little Italy._
> 
> Colour postcard of Little Italy in New York City, ca. 1900
> 
> The Godfather and Once Upon a Time in America relived these scenes brilliantly.


What a great photo, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 150197
> _Margaret Thatcher campaigning to stay in Europe during the 1975 referendum_
> 
> *February 17 1972 -* The British Parliament voted on this day to join the European Communities, as it was then known.
> 
> After battling European nations had twice dragged the world into horrific global conflict, strong voices called out in the mid-twentieth century for unity.
> 
> But military stability was only one side of the coin. European economies were threatened both by the giant trade market of the United States and by the vast economic resources of the Soviet Union.
> 
> On top of that, by 1950 it was obvious that centuries of world supremacy by Western Europe was at an end. The answer to these problems, according to a number of economists and politicians, was European economic integration.


*How things have changed.*

_In a UK-wide referendum in June 2016, 52% voted in favour of leaving the EU and 48% voted to remain a member._

On 31 January 2020 at 11.00pm GMT, the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union ended 47 years after it joined.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *How things have changed.*
> 
> _In a UK-wide referendum in June 2016, 52% voted in favour of leaving the EU and 48% voted to remain a member._
> 
> On 31 January 2020 at 11.00pm GMT, the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union ended 47 years after it joined.


Things sure have changed RnR, I hope things work out for England, they deserve a break.


----------



## RnR

*17 February 1863 – A group of citizens of Geneva founded an International Committee for Relief to the Wounded, which later became known as the International Committee of the Red Cross.*

_In June 1859, Swiss businessman Henry Dunant travelled to Italy to meet French emperor Napoléon III to discuss business matters in French Algeria. When he arrived in the small Italian town of Solferino on the evening of 24 June 1859, Dunant witnessed the Battle of Solferino. In a single day, about 40,000 soldiers on both sides died or were left wounded on the field. Dunant completely abandoned the original intent of his trip and for several days he devoted himself to helping with the treatment and care for the wounded. On 9 February 1863 in Geneva, Henry Dunant founded the “Committee of the Five” as an investigatory commission of the Geneva Society for Public Welfare to guarantee the neutrality and protection of those wounded on the battlefield as well as medics and field hospitals._

Eight days later, on 17 February 1863, the five men decided to rename the committee to the “International Committee for Relief to the Wounded”. This organisation was later renamed the International Committee of the Red Cross.

_The Red Cross in action in 1864._


----------



## RnR

*17 February 1864 – Banjo Paterson, Australian journalist, author and poet is born.*

Andrew Barton “Banjo” Paterson, CBE (17 February 1864 – 5 February 1941) was an Australian solicitor, bush poet, journalist and author. He wrote many ballads and poems about Australian life, focusing particularly on the rural and outback areas.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 18
2014 Ukrainian Revolution of 2014 begins as protesters, riot police and unknown shooters take part in violent events in the capital, Kiev, culminating after five days in the ousting of President Viktor Yanukovych who refused to sign a new treaty with the European Union in favour of one with Russia.

On 18 February 2014 the protests turned into a revolution with widespread clashes at the square. This would lead the to the ouster of Yanukovych on 22 February and to the present crisis in Crimea and Eastern Ukraine.


----------



## Lewkat

Romans building roads in ancient times.


----------



## RnR

Lewkat said:


> Romans building roads in ancient times.View attachment 150412


Great diagram, thanks Lewkat.


----------



## RnR

*18 February 1294 — Kublai Khan founder of the Yuan dynasty and fifth Emperor of the Mongol Empire dies.*

In 1271, Kublai established the Yuan dynasty, which ruled over present-day Mongolia, China, Korea, and some adjacent areas, and assumed the role of Emperor of China. By 1279, the Mongol conquest of the Song dynasty was completed and Kublai became the first non-native emperor to conquer all of China.

_A miniature painting of Marco Polo before Kublai Khan._






Under Kublai Khan, direct contact between East Asia and Europe was established, made possible by Mongol control of the central Asian trade routes and facilitated by the presence of efficient postal services. In the beginning of the 13th century, Europeans and Central Asians – merchants, travellers, and missionaries of different orders – made their way to China. The presence of Mongol power allowed large numbers of Chinese, intent on warfare or trade, to travel to other parts of the Mongol Empire, all the way to Russia, Persia, and Mesopotamia.


----------



## RnR

*18 February 1478 – George Plantagenet, Duke of Clarence, convicted of treason against his older brother Edward IV of England, is executed in private at the Tower of London.*

_Depiction of the execution of Clarence, who according to rumour, was drowned in a butt of Malmsey wine._






Clarence was imprisoned in the Tower of London and put on trial for treason against his brother Edward IV. Clarence was not present. Following his conviction, Clarence was “privately executed” at the Tower on 18 February 1478, by tradition in the Bowyer Tower. Soon after the event a rumour gained ground that he had been drowned in a butt of Malmsey wine. Clarence appears as a character in William Shakespeare’s plays Henry VI, Part 3 and Richard III, in which his death is attributed to the machinations of Richard.


----------



## mellowyellow

Lewkat said:


> Romans building roads in ancient times.View attachment 150412


Our council should take notice of how to do it right


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *18 February 1478 – George Plantagenet, Duke of Clarence, convicted of treason against his older brother Edward IV of England, is executed in private at the Tower of London.*
> 
> _Depiction of the execution of Clarence, who according to rumour, was drowned in a butt of Malmsey wine._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarence was imprisoned in the Tower of London and put on trial for treason against his brother Edward IV. Clarence was not present. Following his conviction, Clarence was “privately executed” at the Tower on 18 February 1478, by tradition in the Bowyer Tower. Soon after the event a rumour gained ground that he had been drowned in a butt of Malmsey wine. Clarence appears as a character in William Shakespeare’s plays Henry VI, Part 3 and Richard III, in which his death is attributed to the machinations of Richard.


That's the thing about history, there were too many rumours floating around, we need to update some of the stories.


----------



## mellowyellow

October 1945, Tulse Hill, London, Gunner Hector Murdoch greeted by his wife Rosina and son John. Captured by Japanese forces, he spent more than 3 years in a POW camp in Singapore where he almost died of Cholera.


----------



## RnR

*18 February 1745 – Alessandro Volta, Italian physicist who invented the battery, is born.*

Alessandro Giuseppe Antonio Anastasio Volta (18 February 1745 – 5 March 1827) was an Italian physicist, chemist, and a pioneer of electricity and power, who is credited as the inventor of the electrical battery and the discoverer of methane.


----------



## Glowworm

RnR said:


> *18 February 1478 – George Plantagenet, Duke of Clarence, convicted of treason against his older brother Edward IV of England, is executed in private at the Tower of London.*
> 
> _Depiction of the execution of Clarence, who according to rumour, was drowned in a butt of Malmsey wine._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarence was imprisoned in the Tower of London and put on trial for treason against his brother Edward IV. Clarence was not present. Following his conviction, Clarence was “privately executed” at the Tower on 18 February 1478, by tradition in the Bowyer Tower. Soon after the event a rumour gained ground that he had been drowned in a butt of Malmsey wine. Clarence appears as a character in William Shakespeare’s plays Henry VI, Part 3 and Richard III, in which his death is attributed to the machinations of Richard.


This is one of those historical mysteries that probably will always remain a mystery. A butt is a very large barrel which holds over 100 gallons which means it would have been pretty difficult to move around. Also it's said that the doors of the Bowyer Tower are too narrow to get a butt of wine through. Possibly he was given poisoned wine or quietly killed in some other way. It's interesting anyway.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 19
1942
About 150 Japanese warplanes attack the Australian city of Darwin

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe paid his respects at a war memorial in Darwin last year. The city was devastated by Japanese bombing in 1942. It was the first formal visit from a Japanese leader to Darwin since during World War II.


----------



## RnR

*19 February 1473 – Nicolaus Copernicus, Polish mathematician and astronomer is born.*

Nicolaus Copernicus (19 February 1473 – 24 May 1543) of Torun was a Renaissance-era mathematician and astronomer who formulated a model of the universe that placed the Sun rather than the Earth at the centre of the universe, likely independently of Aristarchus of Samos, who had formulated such a model some eighteen centuries earlier.

_The “Torun portrait” circa 1580, kept in Torun town hall. Engraving of Copernicus, author unknown._






The publication of Copernicus’ model in his book De revolutionibus orbium coelestium, On the Revolutions of the Celestial Spheres, just before his death in 1543, was a major event in the history of science, triggering the Copernican Revolution and making an important contribution to the Scientific Revolution.


----------



## RnR

*19 February 1600 – The Peruvian stratovolcano Huaynaputina explodes in the most violent eruption in the recorded history of South America.*

Huaynaputina, meaning “Young Volcano”, is a stratovolcano in a volcanic upland in southern Peru and is part of the Central Volcanic Zone, the segment of the Andes running through Peru and Chile. At 5.00 pm on 19 February 1600, Huaynaputina erupted violently, sending volcanic ash into the atmosphere. The eruption continued with a series of events into March.

_The atmospheric spike of acid as a result of the eruption was higher than that of Krakatoa. Regional agricultural economies took 150 years to recover fully._







The eruption had significant effects on Earth’s climate, decreasing temperatures in the Northern Hemisphere, causing floods, famines and cold waves in numerous places, and depositing several million tons of acid. The climate disruption caused social upheaval in many countries such as Russia and may have played a role in the onset of the Little Ice Age.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> February 19
> 1942
> About 150 Japanese warplanes attack the Australian city of Darwin
> View attachment 150583
> Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe paid his respects at a war memorial in Darwin last year. The city was devastated by Japanese bombing in 1942. It was the first formal visit from a Japanese leader to Darwin since during World War II.


The Bombing of Darwin on 19 February 1942 was the largest single attack ever mounted by a foreign power on Australia. On that day, 242 Japanese aircraft, in two separate raids, attacked the town, ships in Darwin’s harbour and the town’s two airfields. The first air raid lasted 40 minutes, and was followed by a second, higher-altitude attack, in which some 600 bombs were dropped on the Royal Australian Air Force base, lasting 25 minutes.






The two Japanese air raids were the first, and largest, of more than 100 air raids against Australia during 1942–43. Darwin was bombed by the Japanese another 63 times in the period up until November 1943. Other towns in northern Australia were also the targeted, including Townsville, Katherine, Wyndham, Derby, Broome and Port Hedland.


----------



## mellowyellow

What an historic day February 18 2021
NASA’s Perseverance rover has safely landed on Mars after its 292.5 million mile journey from Earth.


----------



## Becky1951

https://www.history.com/news/this-king-hated-coffee-so-much-he-tried-to-kill-someone-with-it


----------



## Becky1951

This King Hated Coffee So Much He Tried to Kill Someone With It​
https://www.history.com/news/this-king-hated-coffee-so-much-he-tried-to-kill-someone-with-it


----------



## mellowyellow

Bogong moths were traditionally ground into pastes or cakes. Pictured here are a single moth (left) and thousands of moths resting on a rock (right).
_
A collaboration between researchers from Monash University and traditional land owners of the Gunaikurnai peope has uncovered tools used to prepare Bogong moths as food in what’s now Victoria, Australia, some 2,000 years ago._

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/moths-used-food-australia-2000-years-ago-180977048/


----------



## mellowyellow

Charlie Chaplin, Joan Berry and the baby stand before the jury in the paternity trial in Los Angeles on 26 Dec 1944 [1500 x 1071]. The complex case resulted in three trials, Chaplin's leaving the US and a change in US law regarding paternity cases.

A summary of the story can be found here:
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/63158/how-charlie-chaplin-changed-paternity-laws-america


----------



## RnR

*20 February 1472 – Orkney and Shetland are pawned by Norway to Scotland in lieu of a dowry for Margaret of Denmark.*

_James III and Margaret, whose betrothal led to Orkney and Shetland passing from Norway to Scotland._






In 1468 Orkney and Shetland were pledged by Christian I, in his capacity as King of Norway, as security against the payment of the dowry of his daughter Margaret, betrothed to James III of Scotland. However the money was never paid, and the islands were annexed by the Kingdom of Scotland on 20 February 1472.


----------



## RnR

*20 February 1792 – The Postal Service Act, establishing the United States Post Office Department, is signed by United States President George Washington.*

The Post Office Department (1792–1971) was the predecessor of the United States Postal Service. It was headed by the Postmaster General. Mail delivery and an earlier version of the Service had been in place since 1775, when Benjamin Franklin was named as the first postmaster and the Continental Congress paid him a salary of $1,000 a year.






The act also addressed issues related to commerce and privacy. It ensured newspapers could be sent at low mail rates, which facilitated a free press across the new states. The law protected privacy by making it illegal for postal officials to open mail unless it was undeliverable. Offenders faced up to six months in jail and a $300 fine.


----------



## RnR

*20 February 1913 – King O’Malley drives in in the first survey peg to mark the commencement of work on the construction of Canberra as Australia's capital city.*

_King O’Malley drives the first survey peg at Canberra, 20 February 1913._






After Australia's Federation in 1901, there was considerable debate as to where the national capital should be located. Sydney as the country’s oldest city and Melbourne as the country’s largest city were both strong contenders. The Sydney–Melbourne rivalry was so great that neither city would ever agree to the other one becoming the capital. Eventually, a compromise was reached: Melbourne would be the capital on a temporary basis while a new capital was built somewhere between Sydney and Melbourne. The Australian Capital Territory to house the new capital city, was created on 1 January 1911 when the NSW government ceded 2,360 square kilometres of land between Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 20
1952 "African Queen" film directed by John Huston, starring Humphrey Bogart and Katherine Hepburn is released in the US


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> February 20
> 1952 "African Queen" film directed by John Huston, starring Humphrey Bogart and Katherine Hepburn is released in the US
> 
> View attachment 150911


 Loved that movie, also loved Casablanca.


----------



## mellowyellow

Most dramatic art scam of the 20th century


Forgers, by nature, prefer anonymity and therefore are rarely remembered. An exception is Han van Meegeren (1889–1947). Van Meegeren's story is absolutely unique and may be justly considered the most dramatic art scam of the twentieth century.

In May 1945, Van Meegeren was arrested, charged with collaborating with the enemy and imprisoned………http://www.essentialvermeer.com/misc/van_meegeren.html

Video


----------



## mellowyellow

February 21
*1972 Richard Nixon* becomes the first US President to visit China, normalizing relations between the countries in a meeting with Chinese leader Mao Zedong in Beijing


----------



## RadishRose

Becky1951 said:


> This King Hated Coffee So Much He Tried to Kill Someone With It​
> https://www.history.com/news/this-king-hated-coffee-so-much-he-tried-to-kill-someone-with-it


Interesting article, Becky, thanks.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> Most dramatic art scam of the 20th century
> 
> View attachment 151083
> Forgers, by nature, prefer anonymity and therefore are rarely remembered. An exception is Han van Meegeren (1889–1947). Van Meegeren's story is absolutely unique and may be justly considered the most dramatic art scam of the twentieth century.
> 
> In May 1945, Van Meegeren was arrested, charged with collaborating with the enemy and imprisoned………http://www.essentialvermeer.com/misc/van_meegeren.html
> 
> Video


Read more about Han van Meegeren ... what an interesting story thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

Becky1951 said:


> This King Hated Coffee So Much He Tried to Kill Someone With It​
> https://www.history.com/news/this-king-hated-coffee-so-much-he-tried-to-kill-someone-with-it


What a strange story ... thanks Becky1951.


----------



## RnR

*21 February 1613 – Mikhail I is unanimously elected Tsar by a national assembly, beginning the Romanov dynasty of Imperial Russia.*

Michael I of Russia (1596–1645) became the first Russian Tsar of the House of Romanov after a national assembly of the Russian parliament of 1613 elected him to rule the Tsardom of Russia on 21 February 1613. The Romanov dynasty continued to rule Russia until 1917.
_
Sixteen-year-old Michael being offered the Monomakh’s Cap, symbol crown of the Russian autocracy, at the Ipatiev Monastery in 1613. Painting by Grigory Ugryumov. Tsar Mikhail wearing Monomakh’s Cap, 1613._


----------



## RnR

*21 February 2021*

Italy will challenge New Zealand for the 36th America's Cup from 6-15 March 2021 in Auckland after winning the final against the UK Ineos Team contender. A great win after the UK team went into the finals as out-and-out favourites after comprehensively beating the US team earlier on.






_Such amazing hi-tech boats, their hulls don't even enter the water most of the time._


----------



## RnR

*22 February 1797 – The last invasion of Britain begins in the Battle of Fishguard, Wales.*

The Battle of Fishguard was a military invasion of Great Britain by Revolutionary France during the War of the First Coalition. The brief campaign, on 22–24 February 1797, is the most recent landing on British soil by a hostile foreign force, and thus is often referred to as the “last invasion of Britain”.

_French forces landing at Carregwastad in Wales on 22 February 1797. From a lithograph first published in May 1797 and later coloured._






After brief clashes with hastily assembled British forces and the local civilian population, the invading force’s commander, Colonel William Tate, was forced into unconditional surrender on 24 February. In a related naval action, the British captured two of the expedition’s vessels, a frigate and a corvette.


----------



## RnR

*22 February 1997 – In Roslin, Midlothian, British scientists announce that an adult sheep named Dolly has been successfully cloned.*

On 22 February 1997, scientists in Scotland announced the birth of the world’s first successfully cloned mammal, Dolly the sheep. Dolly was cloned by Keith Campbell, Ian Wilmut and colleagues at the Roslin Institute, part of the University of Edinburgh, Scotland. She has been called “the world’s most famous sheep” by sources including BBC News and Scientific American.

_Ian Wilmut and Dolly the sheep._






Dolly lived her entire life at the Roslin Institute. There she was bred with a Welsh Mountain ram and produced six lambs in total. On 14 February 2003, Dolly was euthanised because she had a progressive lung disease and severe arthritis. Roslin scientists stated that they did not think there was a connection with Dolly being a clone, and that other sheep in the same flock had died of the same disease. A Finn Dorset such as Dolly has a life expectancy of around 11 to 12 years, Dolly lived 6.5 years.


----------



## RnR

*Tuesday 22 February 2011 – A magnitude 6.2 earthquake occurs in Christchurch, New Zealand.*

The earthquake caused widespread damage across Christchurch, killing 185 people in the nation's fifth-deadliest disaster. Christchurch's central city and eastern suburbs were badly affected, with damage to buildings and infrastructure. Significant liquefaction affected the eastern suburbs, producing around 400,000 tonnes of silt.

_Christchurch Cathedral showing the effects of the 2011 earthquake._






The February 22 quake is also notable for its long – and continuing - aftershock sequence, mainly due to the strong and dense crust beneath Canterbury. Many buildings in central Christchurch sit derelict and unoccupied a decade after event.


----------



## mellowyellow

_Buzz Aldrin, right, with Neil Armstrong, left and Michael Collins. Apollo 11 was the first manned mission to the surface of the moon. Photograph: AP_

Legendary Apollo 11 astronaut Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin 91, on Saturday hailed "all the folks" at NASA and its Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL) on the successful landing of the Perseverance rover on the surface of Mars.

He has long been an advocate of efforts by the U.S. space program to explore Mars, the next planet after Earth in the direction away from the Sun.

Other planned missions to Mars include the landing of a smaller rover by China, scheduled for late spring, and a spacecraft from the United Arab Emirates that went into Martian orbit last week, the AP reported.


----------



## mellowyellow

_‘It’s going to be a bumpy night’ … (from left) Anne Baxter as Eve, Bette Davis as Margo, Marilyn Monroe as Miss Caswell and George Sanders as DeWitt in All About Eve. Photograph: Allstar/Cinetext/20 Century Fox_

February 22
1951 - 4th British Film and Television Awards (BAFTAS): "All About Eve" Best Film

Boy oh boy I loved this movie, they don't make em like this anymore.


----------



## mellowyellow

_Moody Jacobs shows a giant bruise on the side and hip of his patient, Ann Hodges, in 1954, after she was struck by a meteorite.
PHOTOGRAPH BY JAY LEVITON, TIME & LIFE PICTURES/GETTY IMAGES_

The only human hit by a meteorite: Ann Elizabeth Hodges, 30 November 1954 at 6:46 pm (she survived).

On a clear afternoon in Sylacauga, Alabama in 1954, Ann was napping on her couch, covered by quilts, when a softball-size hunk of black rock broke through the ceiling, bounced off a radio, and hit her in the thigh, leaving a pineapple-shaped bruise.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 151271
> _Moody Jacobs shows a giant bruise on the side and hip of his patient, Ann Hodges, in 1954, after she was struck by a meteorite.
> PHOTOGRAPH BY JAY LEVITON, TIME & LIFE PICTURES/GETTY IMAGES_
> 
> The only human hit by a meteorite: Ann Elizabeth Hodges, 30 November 1954 at 6:46 pm (she survived).
> 
> On a clear afternoon in Sylacauga, Alabama in 1954, Ann was napping on her couch, covered by quilts, when a softball-size hunk of black rock broke through the ceiling, bounced off a radio, and hit her in the thigh, leaving a pineapple-shaped bruise.


 Wow!! How unlucky, or lucky in her case, you can be.


----------



## bowmore

mellowyellow said:


> So cruel.
> After decades of mystery, the Russian Investigative Committee has concluded that they have found the bones and remains of Nicholas II and his family. https://www.dw.com/en/russia-forest...r-of-russia-and-the-romanov-family/a-54223877


When we visited the Peter and Paul Cathedral, their remains are interred there.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 151254
> _‘It’s going to be a bumpy night’ … (from left) Anne Baxter as Eve, Bette Davis as Margo, Marilyn Monroe as Miss Caswell and George Sanders as DeWitt in All About Eve. Photograph: Allstar/Cinetext/20 Century Fox_
> 
> February 22
> 1951 - 4th British Film and Television Awards (BAFTAS): "All About Eve" Best Film
> 
> Boy oh boy I loved this movie, they don't make em like this anymore.


Bette Davis always mesmerised me, particularly in All About Eve and What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? where the intensely bitter Hollywood rivalry between the film's two stars, Davis and Crawford, was heavily important to the film's initial success.

According to the LA Times, when Davis received word of her rival Joan Crawford's heart attack and subsequent death in 1977, she allegedly said, "You should never say bad things about the dead, only good… Joan Crawford is dead. Good.”


----------



## RnR

bowmore said:


> When we visited the Peter and Paul Cathedral, their remains are interred there.


_Nicholas II of Russia with the family (left to right): Olga, Maria, Nicholas II, Alexandra Fyodorovna, Anastasia, Alexei, and Tatiana. Livadiya, 1913. Portrait by the Levitsky Studio, Livadiya. Today the original photograph is held at the Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg, Russia.




_


----------



## squatting dog

The modern history of climate change.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> _Nicholas II of Russia with the family (left to right): Olga, Maria, Nicholas II, Alexandra Fyodorovna, Anastasia, Alexei, and Tatiana. Livadiya, 1913. Portrait by the Levitsky Studio, Livadiya. Today the original photograph is held at the Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg, Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> _


Such a handsome-looking family


----------



## mellowyellow

February 23
1954 1st mass inoculation against Polio with the Jonas Salk vaccine takes place at Arsenal Elementary School in Pittsburgh

* 

Nationality:* American

*Why Famous:* Discovered and developed the first successful inactivated polio vaccine.

When the Salk vaccine was introduced, polio was considered the most frightening public health problem of the post-war United States.

He was uninterested in personal profit and when asked in a televised interview who owned the patent to the vaccine, Salk replied: "There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?"

*Born: **October 28, 1914
Birthplace:* NYC, New York, USA
*Generation:* *Greatest Generation*


----------



## RadishRose

I didn't know he never got a patent and why. A great man!


----------



## RadishRose

1963-02-23 Luciano Pavarotti makes his debut at the Vienna State Opera in "La traviata"





Luciano Pavarotti​*Born: October 12, 1935
Birthplace:* Modena, Italy
*Died: September 6, 2007* (aged 71)


----------



## mellowyellow

RadishRose said:


> 1963-02-23 Luciano Pavarotti makes his debut at the Vienna State Opera in "La traviata"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano Pavarotti​*Born: October 12, 1935
> Birthplace:* Modena, Italy
> *Died: September 6, 2007* (aged 71)


I absolutely adore this man, I have most of his clips of songs with famous people, including 'My Way' with Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Lewkat

San Francisco, CA earthquake, early 1900s.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> I absolutely adore this man, I have most of his clips of songs with famous people, including 'My Way' with Frank Sinatra.


I would love to hear that! If you think of it sometime would you PM that clip to me? I'd be most grateful.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> February 23
> 1954 1st mass inoculation against Polio with the Jonas Salk vaccine takes place at Arsenal Elementary School in Pittsburgh
> 
> *View attachment 151434
> 
> Nationality:* American
> *Why Famous:* Discovered and developed the first successful inactivated polio vaccine.
> When the Salk vaccine was introduced, polio was considered the most frightening public health problem of the post-war United States.
> He was uninterested in personal profit and when asked in a televised interview who owned the patent to the vaccine, Salk replied: "There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?"
> *Born: **October 28, 1914
> Birthplace:* NYC, New York, USA
> *Generation:* *Greatest Generation*


*An amazing achievement. Hope the new COVID-19 vaccines are just as successful.*

The most famous victim of a 1921 outbreak in America was future President Franklin Delano Roosevelt, then a young politician. The disease spread quickly, leaving his legs permanently paralysed. In the late 1940s, the March of Dimes, a grassroots organisation founded with President Roosevelt’s help to find a way to defend against polio, enlisted Dr. Jonas Salk, head of the Virus Research Lab at the University of Pittsburgh. Salk found that polio had as many as 125 strains of three basic types, and that an effective vaccine needed to combat all three. By growing samples of the polio virus and then deactivating, or “killing” them by adding a chemical called formalin, Salk developed his vaccine, which was able to immunise without infecting the patient.

_“Polio Pioneer No. 1” receives an injection in a Salk polio vaccine field trial, 1954._


----------



## RnR

*532 – Byzantine emperor Justinian I orders the rebuilding of the Hagia Sophia, the famous Orthodox Christian basilica in Constantinople (now Istanbul in Turkey).*






Hagia Sophia was a Greek Orthodox Christian church, later an imperial mosque and more recently a museum in Istanbul. From the date of its construction in 537 AD, and until 1453, it served as an Eastern Orthodox cathedral and seat of the Patriarch of Constantinople, except between 1204 and 1261, when it was converted by the Fourth Crusaders to a Roman Catholic cathedral under the Latin Empire. The building was later converted into an Ottoman mosque from 29 May 1453 until 1931. It was then secularised and opened as a museum on 1 February 1935. In 2020, it re-opened as a mosque.


----------



## RnR

*23 February 1886 – 22-year-old Charles Martin Hall produced his first samples of man-made aluminum, using a relatively inexpensive method. He was assisted in this project by his older sister, Julia Brainerd Hall.*

After failing to find financial backing at home in Ohio, Hall went to Pittsburgh where he made contact with the noted metallurgist Alfred E. Hunt. They formed the Reduction Company of Pittsburgh which opened the first large-scale aluminum production plants. The Reduction Company later became the Aluminum Company of America, then Alcoa. Hall was a major stockholder, and became very wealthy.






Today, Alcoa is the world’s eighth largest producer of aluminum, with its corporate headquarters in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Alcoa conducts operations in 10 countries.


----------



## RnR

*23 February 1994 – Jimmy Tambo, an indigenous Australian exploited by PT Barnum’s travelling circus, is finally laid to rest, 110 years after he died.*

Jimmy Tambo was an Australian Aborigine who was lured, some say kidnapped, along with 17 Indigenous men, and performed in the Barnum & Bailey Circus under the name Tambo Tambo who died of pneumonia at the age of 23. 109 years later, his mummified body was found by staff in the basement of J.C. Smith’s funeral home in Cleveland, Ohio.

_Tambo, likely the man sitting second from right, was one of an Aboriginal group who were Barnum & Bailey Circus performers in the 1800s.




_

It is unclear for how long Tambo remained as a mummified exhibit. What is known is that in October 1993, his remains were discovered and identified. Three representatives from Palm Island travelled to the United States to bring Tambo home. On 23 February 1994, 110 years after his death, Tambo was finally laid to rest in a traditional ceremony on the island.


----------



## mellowyellow

RadishRose said:


> I would love to hear that! If you think of it sometime would you PM that clip to me? I'd be most grateful.



No problem Radish
Luciano Pavarotti Frank Sinatra My Way




love this one too




Zucchero - Pavarotti (Miserere)

and you can find other popular people he sang with here.  
https://www.amazon.com.au/Duets-LUCIANO-PAVAROTTI/dp/B001DCQIBE


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *532 – Byzantine emperor Justinian I orders the rebuilding of the Hagia Sophia, the famous Orthodox Christian basilica in Constantinople (now Istanbul in Turkey).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hagia Sophia was a Greek Orthodox Christian church, later an imperial mosque and more recently a museum in Istanbul. From the date of its construction in 537 AD, and until 1453, it served as an Eastern Orthodox cathedral and seat of the Patriarch of Constantinople, except between 1204 and 1261, when it was converted by the Fourth Crusaders to a Roman Catholic cathedral under the Latin Empire. The building was later converted into an Ottoman mosque from 29 May 1453 until 1931. It was then secularised and opened as a museum on 1 February 1935. In 2020, it re-opened as a mosque.


Magnificent.


----------



## mellowyellow

The historic handing back of Hong Kong to China by Britain has ultimately lead to an exodus to the West


----------



## mellowyellow

*February 24*
1868 US House of Representatives vote 126 to 47 to impeach President Andrew Johnson


*Political Party:* Democratic
*Political Titles:* Vice President, Governor of Tennessee
*Why Famous:* Johnson became President after Lincoln's assassination in 1865. Johnson's presidency began the period of Reconstruction in the South, after the Confederacy was defeated and restored to the Union.

His opposition to rights for African Americans in the aftermath of the Civil War is widely criticized and he is generally regarded as one of the worst presidents in American history.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> *February 24*
> 1868 US House of Representatives vote 126 to 47 to impeach President Andrew Johnson
> View attachment 151586
> 
> *Political Party:* Democratic
> *Political Titles:* Vice President, Governor of Tennessee
> *Why Famous:* Johnson became President after Lincoln's assassination in 1865. Johnson's presidency began the period of Reconstruction in the South, after the Confederacy was defeated and restored to the Union.
> 
> His opposition to rights for African Americans in the aftermath of the Civil War is widely criticized and he is generally regarded as one of the worst presidents in American history.


_"His opposition to rights for African Americans in the aftermath of the Civil War is widely criticized and he is generally regarded as one of the worst presidents in American history."_

Wonder how Donald Trump will rate in years to come_._


----------



## RnR

*24 February 1743 – Joseph Banks, English botanist and explorer is born.*

Sir Joseph Banks, 1st Baronet, GCB, PRS was an English naturalist, botanist and patron of the natural sciences. It was Banks’s time in Australia that led to his interest in the British colonisation of the continent. He was to be the greatest proponent of settlement in New South Wales.






Banks made his name on the 1766 natural history expedition to Newfoundland and Labrador. He took part in Captain James Cook’s first great voyage 1768–1771, visiting Brazil, Tahiti, and, after 6 months in New Zealand, Australia, returning to immediate fame. He held the position of President of the Royal Society for over 41 years. He advised King George III on the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, and by sending botanists around the world to collect plants, he made Kew the world’s leading botanical gardens.

_Banks is credited with introducing the eucalyptus, acacia, and the genus named after him, Banksia, to the Western world. Approximately 80 species of plants bear his name._


----------



## RnR

*24 February 1920 – The Nazi Party is founded.*

The National Socialist German Workers’ Party, commonly referred to in English as the Nazi Party, was a far-right political party in Germany founded on 24 February 1920. The party was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.

_Emblem of the National Socialist German Workers’ Party._





Adolf Hitler became party leader in 1921 and was appointed Chancellor of Germany on 30 January 1933. He then rapidly set about establishing a totalitarian regime known as the Third Reich. Following the defeat of the Third Reich at the conclusion of World War II in Europe, the party was “declared to be illegal” by the Allied powers, who carried out denazification in the years after the war.


----------



## RnR

*24 February 1955 – Steve Jobs, American businessman, who co-founded Apple and Pixar is born.*

_On January 9, 2007, Steve Jobs introduced the iPhone to the world._






Steven Paul Jobs (24 February 1955 – 5 October 2011) was an American entrepreneur, business magnate, inventor, and industrial designer. He was the chairman, chief executive officer, and a co-founder of Apple Inc., CEO and majority shareholder of Pixar, a member of The Walt Disney Company’s board of directors following its acquisition of Pixar, and the founder, chairman, and CEO of NeXT. Jobs and Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak are widely recognised as pioneers of the microcomputer revolution of the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *24 February 1920 – The Nazi Party is founded.*
> 
> The National Socialist German Workers’ Party, commonly referred to in English as the Nazi Party, was a far-right political party in Germany founded on 24 February 1920. The party was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.
> 
> _Emblem of the National Socialist German Workers’ Party._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler became party leader in 1921 and was appointed Chancellor of Germany on 30 January 1933. He then rapidly set about establishing a totalitarian regime known as the Third Reich. Following the defeat of the Third Reich at the conclusion of World War II in Europe, the party was “declared to be illegal” by the Allied powers, who carried out denazification in the years after the war.


It took them 19 years of plotting and trying to figure how they would rule the world before they made their move on Poland.


----------



## mellowyellow

The "Ring Lady" of Herculaneum - a Roman woman around 45 years of age, who died near the ancient waterfront of the Roman town during the eruption of Mount Vesuvius in 79 AD. She was found surrounded by her gold jewellery and still wearing two gold rings on her left hand.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Shah of Iran, Mohammad Shah Pahlavi, poses with his son, Prince Reza, and wife, Farah, following his coronation in 1967.


----------



## Furryanimal

Holdomor-the deliberate starvation of Ukraine by Stalin in the 1930s.
An event most haven’t heard of.


----------



## Lewkat

RnR said:


> *23 February 1886 – 22-year-old Charles Martin Hall produced his first samples of man-made aluminum, using a relatively inexpensive method. He was assisted in this project by his older sister, Julia Brainerd Hall.*
> 
> After failing to find financial backing at home in Ohio, Hall went to Pittsburgh where he made contact with the noted metallurgist Alfred E. Hunt. They formed the Reduction Company of Pittsburgh which opened the first large-scale aluminum production plants. The Reduction Company later became the Aluminum Company of America, then Alcoa. Hall was a major stockholder, and became very wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Alcoa is the world’s eighth largest producer of aluminum, with its corporate headquarters in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Alcoa conducts operations in 10 countries.


Real aluminum leaf is the most expensive metal in the world.


----------



## Lewkat

RnR said:


> *24 February 1955 – Steve Jobs, American businessman, who co-founded Apple and Pixar is born.*
> 
> _On January 9, 2007, Steve Jobs introduced the iPhone to the world._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Paul Jobs (24 February 1955 – 5 October 2011) was an American entrepreneur, business magnate, inventor, and industrial designer. He was the chairman, chief executive officer, and a co-founder of Apple Inc., CEO and majority shareholder of Pixar, a member of The Walt Disney Company’s board of directors following its acquisition of Pixar, and the founder, chairman, and CEO of NeXT. Jobs and Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak are widely recognised as pioneers of the microcomputer revolution of the 1970s and 1980s.


I am reading his oldest daughter's memoir right now, Small Fry. Not a nice guy at all nor was the rest of the family for that matter.  He denied paternity at first until DNA proved he was her father.  Wasn't much of one after that.  I did not like this man.  I flatly refuse to buy his products.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 25
1956 Nikita Khrushchev denounces Joseph Stalin at the 20th Congress of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.

*Why Famous:* First Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union from Joseph Stalin's death in 1953 to 1964.

Khrushchev was responsible for the de-Stalinization of the Soviet Union, supporting the early Soviet space program and for several relatively liberal reforms in areas of domestic policy. These were often ineffective, especially in agriculture.

Khrushchev ordered major cuts in conventional forces, hoping to rely on missiles and nuclear weapons to defend the Soviet Union. He also lead the USSR during the Cuban missile crisis which these policies helped cause.

Khrushchev's party colleagues removed him from power in 1964, replacing him with Leonid Brezhnev.


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 151796
> February 25
> 1956 Nikita Khrushchev denounces Joseph Stalin at the 20th Congress of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.
> 
> *Why Famous:* First Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union from Joseph Stalin's death in 1953 to 1964.
> 
> Khrushchev was responsible for the de-Stalinization of the Soviet Union, supporting the early Soviet space program and for several relatively liberal reforms in areas of domestic policy. These were often ineffective, especially in agriculture.
> 
> Khrushchev ordered major cuts in conventional forces, hoping to rely on missiles and nuclear weapons to defend the Soviet Union. He also lead the USSR during the Cuban missile crisis which these policies helped cause.
> 
> Khrushchev's party colleagues removed him from power in 1964, replacing him with Leonid Brezhnev.


Now apparently, Stalin is back to being a hero


----------



## mellowyellow

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 151719
> Holdomor-the deliberate starvation of Ukraine by Stalin in the 1930s.
> An event most haven’t heard of.


Yes that mongrel Stalin starved Ukraine to death and people wonder why they hate Russia.


----------



## RadishRose

According  to Checkiday.com, today is
Inconvenience Yourself Day​Observed​
the fourth Wednesday in February (since 2006)​

Inconvenience Yourself Day is not merely about inconveniencing oneself, it is about acknowledging others, putting them first, and having a positive effect on their lives.​The day helps people become more attentive to others, and realize how their actions impact them. It's about giving oneself some inconvenience, so the day will be less inconvenient for others.​It was started by Julie Thompson of the Environmental Resources Network in Fort Lauderdale, Florida.​


----------



## Ruthanne

*Dogs* Are Descended from A 15-Million-Year-Old Species
The oldest known specific breed was called Saluki. These *dogs* were pets belonging to the Ancient Egyptians. The earliest *dogs* are thought to have emerged at around the same time as human hunter gatherers, and more modern *dogs* are also descended from wolves.


----------



## mellowyellow

RadishRose said:


> According  to Checkiday.com, today is
> Inconvenience Yourself Day​Observed​
> the fourth Wednesday in February (since 2006)​
> 
> Inconvenience Yourself Day is not merely about inconveniencing oneself, it is about acknowledging others, putting them first, and having a positive effect on their lives.​The day helps people become more attentive to others, and realize how their actions impact them. It's about giving oneself some inconvenience, so the day will be less inconvenient for others.​It was started by Julie Thompson of the Environmental Resources Network in Fort Lauderdale, Florida.​


Beautiful, thanks Radish


----------



## mellowyellow

Lewkat said:


> I am reading his oldest daughter's memoir right now, Small Fry. Not a nice guy at all nor was the rest of the family for that matter.  He denied paternity at first until DNA proved he was her father.  Wasn't much of one after that.  I did not like this man.  I flatly refuse to buy his products.


Yes he had a very cruel streak.


----------



## Lewkat

Construction of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington,  D.C.


----------



## squatting dog

Ruthanne said:


> *Dogs* Are Descended from A 15-Million-Year-Old Species
> The oldest known specific breed was called Saluki. These *dogs* were pets belonging to the Ancient Egyptians. The earliest *dogs* are thought to have emerged at around the same time as human hunter gatherers, and more modern *dogs* are also descended from wolves.
> 
> View attachment 151802




That reminded me...


----------



## squatting dog

Furryanimal said:


> Holdomor-the deliberate starvation of Ukraine by Stalin in the 1930s.



An event most haven’t heard of.One things for sure... they didn't have a lock on starvation.


Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 151719
> Holdomor-the deliberate starvation of Ukraine by Stalin in the 1930s.
> An event most haven’t heard ofOne things for sure... they didn't have a lock on starvation.





Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 151719
> Holdomor-the deliberate starvation of Ukraine by Stalin in the 1930s.
> An event most haven’t heard of.




One things for sure... they didn't have a lock on starvation.  
Appalachian children in the 30's.


----------



## RnR

Ruthanne said:


> *Dogs* Are Descended from A 15-Million-Year-Old Species
> The oldest known specific breed was called Saluki. These *dogs* were pets belonging to the Ancient Egyptians. The earliest *dogs* are thought to have emerged at around the same time as human hunter gatherers, and more modern *dogs* are also descended from wolves.
> 
> View attachment 151802


In ancient Egyptian religion, Anubis, the god of death, mummification, embalming, the afterlife, cemeteries, tombs, and the Underworld ... was usually depicted as a canine or a man with a canine head.


----------



## RnR

*25 February 1843 – Paulet Affair: Lord George Paulet occupies the Kingdom of Hawaii in the name of Great Britain.*

The Paulet Affair was a six-month occupation of the Hawaiian Islands in 1843 by British naval officer Captain Lord George Paulet, of HMS Carysfort. The dispute would take years to resolve.
_
The HMS Carysfort and Lord George Paulet, instigator of the Paulet Affair._






Paulet took over Hawaii, he appointed himself and three others to a commission to be the new government, and insisted on direct control of all land transactions. Paulet destroyed all Hawaiian flags he could find, and raised the British Union Flag for an occupation that would last six months. He cleared 156 residents off the contested land of Richard Charlton, the British Consul to the Kingdom of Hawaii since 1825 after a request by Charlton.


----------



## RnR

*25 February 1836 – Samuel Colt is granted a United States patent for the Colt revolver.*

Samuel Colt was an American inventor, industrialist, businessman, and hunter. He founded Colt’s Patent Fire-Arms Manufacturing Company and made the mass production of the revolver commercially viable.

_Samuel Colt. Revolver patent 9430X, 25 February 1836._






During the American Civil War, his factory in Hartford supplied firearms both to the North and the South. Later, his firearms were prominent during the settling of the western frontier. Colt died in 1862 as one of the wealthiest men in America.


----------



## RnR

*25 February 1939 – The first of three and a half million Anderson air raid shelters appeared in North London.*

The Anderson shelter was designed in 1938 by William Paterson and Oscar Carl Kerrison in response to a request from the Home Office. It was named after Sir John Anderson, then Lord Privy Seal with special responsibility for preparing air-raid precautions immediately prior to the outbreak of World War II. Anderson shelters were designed to accommodate up to six people. The main principle of protection was based on curved and straight galvanised corrugated steel panels. Anderson shelters were issued free to all householders who earned less than £5 a week. Those with a higher income were charged £7 for their shelter.

_The first Anderson shelter was erected in 1939. It was built in a garden in Islington, London on 25 February, 1939._






One and a half million shelters of this type were distributed between February 1939 and the outbreak of war. During the war a further 2.1 million were erected. Large numbers were manufactured at John Summers & Sons ironworks at Shotton on Deeside with production peaking at 50,000 units per week.


----------



## RnR

*25 February in Australian History*

• 1798 – John Hunter named Bass Strait in honour of George Bass.
• 1961 – Last electric tram service in Sydney.
• 2001 – Cricketer Don Bradman died in Adelaide aged 92.
• 2004 – Qantas launched its low cost domestic airline Jetstar.

_Bradman is chaired off the ground by his opponents after scoring 452, a then world record for first-class cricket, against Queensland at the SCG. Commemorative coin._


----------



## mellowyellow

squatting dog said:


> An event most haven’t heard of.One things for sure... they didn't have a lock on starvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One things for sure... they didn't have a lock on starvation.
> Appalachian children in the 30's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 151821


So sad, In 2016, headlines declared *Appalachia* ground zero for America's "forgotten tribe" of white working class voters.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 26
1797 Bank of England issues first £1 note

One pound notes were introduced by the Bank of England for the first time in 1797, following gold shortages caused by the French Revolutionary Wars. The earliest notes were handwritten, and were issued as needed to individuals. These notes were written on one side only and bore the name of the payee, the date, and the signature of the issuing cashier


----------



## RnR

*26 February 1606 – Dutch explorer Willem Janszoon becomes the first recorded European to land on Australia’s shores.*

On 18 November 1605, the Duyfken sailed from Bantam to the coast of western New Guinea. After that, Janszoon crossed the eastern end of the Arafura Sea into the Gulf of Carpentaria, without being aware of the existence of Torres Strait.

_19th-century artist impression of the ship Duyfken in the Gulf of Carpentaria. Replica of the Duyfken, currently moored in Western Australia._






On 26 February 1606, Janzoon made landfall at the Pennefather River on the western shore of Cape York in Queensland, near what is now the town of Weipa. This is the first recorded European landfall on the Australian continent. Janszoon proceeded to chart some 320 kilometres of the coastline, which he thought was a southerly extension of New Guinea.


----------



## RnR

*26 February 1852 – John Harvey Kellogg, inventor of the corn flake, is born.*

Kellogg was an American medical doctor, nutritionist, inventor, health activist, anti-masturbation advocate, and businessman. He was the director of the Battle Creek Sanitarium in Michigan which was founded by the Seventh-day Adventist Church. A major leader in progressive health reform, he combined scientific knowledge with Adventist beliefs, promoting health reform, temperance and ****** abstinence. His promotion of developing anaphrodisiac foods was based on these beliefs.

_John Harvey Kellogg – aged about 29. Early Kellogg’s Corn Flakes advertisement._







An anaphrodisiac is a substance that quells or blunts the libido. Kellogg is best known today for the invention of the breakfast cereal corn flakes, originally intended to be an anaphrodisiac, with his brother, Will Keith Kellogg.

_ Must admit I don't think of abstinence and libido when eating my corn flakes, despite John Kellogg's best efforts._


----------



## RnR

*26 February 1974 – Remains of Mungo Man discovered at Lake Mungo, New South Wales.*

Mungo Man, was discovered by ANU geomorphologist Dr. Jim Bowler on 26 February 1974 when shifting sand dunes exposed the remains. Lake Mungo is in the World Heritage listed Willandra Lakes Region of New South Wales. 
_
Mungo Man._






Mungo man’s remains are the oldest human remains found in Australia and the age of 40,000 years is currently the most widely accepted age for the find. The skeleton had belonged to an individual who, based on evidence of osteoarthritis in the lumbar vertebrae, eburnation, and severe wear on the teeth with pulp exposure, was about 50 years old – relatively old for an early human – when he died.


----------



## mellowyellow

Butch Cassidy and his Wild Bunch. Front row, left to right: the Sundance Kid, the Tall Texan, Butch Cassidy; Standing: William 'News' Carver and Kid Curry. Fort Worth, Texas, 1900.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 27


*John Steinbeck born on this day
Why Famous:* Steinbeck's work sought to detail the rural working class in America and their economic and social conditions.

His most famous work "The Grapes of Wrath", published in 1939, followed a family of Oklahoma tenant farmers escaping the dust bowl for California and won the Pulitzer prize in 1940.

His other works included "Of Mice and Men" (1937) and "East of Eden" (1952). Many of his works were filmed in his own lifetime, with James Dean making his starring debut in "East of Eden".


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> February 27
> 
> View attachment 152224
> *John Steinbeck born on this day
> Why Famous:* Steinbeck's work sought to detail the rural working class in America and their economic and social conditions.
> 
> His most famous work "The Grapes of Wrath", published in 1939, followed a family of Oklahoma tenant farmers escaping the dust bowl for California and won the Pulitzer prize in 1940.
> 
> His other works included "Of Mice and Men" (1937) and "East of Eden" (1952). Many of his works were filmed in his own lifetime, with James Dean making his starring debut in "East of Eden".


Spent many happy hours reading stories by this master of the word.


----------



## mellowyellow

Happy Birthday Johnny Cash
26 February 1932


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> "The Grapes of Wrath"


One of my all time favorite books.


----------



## RnR

*27 February 1788 – A seventeen-year-old convict, Thomas Barrett, receives the first death sentence in the colony of NSW.*

Barrett was an accomplished engraver, however, on 27 February 1788, Thomas Barrett became the first person legally executed in Great Britain’s Australian colonies when he was hanged at Sydney Cove for stealing from government stores. It was barely a month after the First Fleet had arrived from England to found the penal colony.

_This Charlotte Medal engraved by Barrett is one of the most celebrated artefacts of Australian colonisation; it depicts the HMAS Charlotte at anchor in Botany Bay with a narration on the reverse of its long journey from home._


----------



## RnR

*27 February 1997 – The Gang-gang cockatoo is adopted as the faunal emblem of the Australian Capital Territory.*






_During winter in Canberra small flocks of Gang-gang cockatoos are common in gardens around the city where they feed on pine cones, firethorn and hawthorn berries. They are often so busy feeding that observers can get close enough to admire their beautiful plumage. In summer most of the flocks return to the mountain forests. Their distinctive call resembles the sound of a squeaking gate._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 152216
> Butch Cassidy and his Wild Bunch. Front row, left to right: the Sundance Kid, the Tall Texan, Butch Cassidy; Standing: William 'News' Carver and Kid Curry. Fort Worth, Texas, 1900.


Such a great story ... loved the movie.


----------



## RnR

*28 February 1935 – DuPont scientist Wallace Carothers invents nylon.*


----------



## RnR

*28 February 1983 – Goodbye, Farewell and Amen, the final episode of M*A*S*H airs, with a total audience of 121.6 million. It still holds the record for the highest viewership of a season finale.*


----------



## RnR

*Pompeii archaeologists find an intact ceremonial chariot.*






The chariot, with its iron elements, bronze decorations and mineralised wooden remains, was found in the ruins of a settlement north of Pompeii, beyond the walls of the ancient city, parked in the portico of a stable where the remains of three horses were previously discovered. The chariot was spared when the walls and roof of the structure it was in collapsed.
_
Details like these were carved into the side of the chariot._






Experts believe it was likely used in festivities and parades, with the find described as "exceptional" and "in an excellent state of preservation".


----------



## mellowyellow

_March 1
1872 Yellowstone becomes the world's 1st national park
On March 1, 1872, President Ulysses S. Grant signed the law creating Yellowstone as the world's first National Park._

Thank you Mr Grant, you started something wonderful.

When we visited Yellowstone, there were hardly any bison around but I managed to get a pic.
Pic won't load, says it's too big, however, resizing it didn't work either.


----------



## RnR

*1 March 1565 – The city of Rio de Janeiro is founded in Brazil.*

Portugese explorers first encountered Guanabara Bay on 1 January 1502, hence the name Rio de Janeiro, “January River”. The city of Rio de Janeiro proper was founded by the Portuguese on 1 March 1565 and was named Sao Sebastiao do Rio de Janeiro, in honour of St. Sebastian, the saint who was the namesake and patron of the then Portuguese monarch Sebastiao; Rio de Janeiro was the Portugese name of Guanabara Bay.

_Founding of Rio de Janeiro on 1 March 1565._






_Rio de Janeiro today._


----------



## ohioboy

In 1909, the U.S. Senate passed a resolution proclaiming the Battle of Point Pleasant Viginia (now WV) in 1774 was the first battle of American Revolution, not the Battle of Lexington.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 2


Famous author DH Lawrence died on March 2, 1930 (aged 44)
*Cause of Death: Tuberculosis

Why Famous:* Sons and Lovers, The Rainbow, Women in Love

*Birthplace:* Eastwood, Nottinghamshire, England


----------



## RnR

*2 March 1484 – The College of Arms is formally incorporated by Royal Charter signed by King Richard III of England.*

The College of Arms, sometimes referred to as the College of Heralds, is a royal corporation consisting of professional officers of arms, with jurisdiction over England, Wales, Northern Ireland and much of the Commonwealth including Australia and New Zealand. The College was founded by royal charter on 2 March 1484 by King Richard III.

_The coat of arms of the College of Arms. Portrait of Richard III of England, Society of Antiquaries, London. Commemorative stamps. Heralds in procession to St George’s Chapel, Windsor Castle for the annual service of the Order of the Garter._






The heralds are appointed by the British Sovereign and are delegated authority to act on behalf of the Crown in all matters of heraldry, the granting of new coats of arms, genealogical research and the recording of pedigrees. The College is also the official body responsible for matters relating to the flying of flags on land, and it maintains the official registers of flags and other national symbols.


----------



## RnR

*2 March 1657 – In Japan, the three-day Great Fire of Meireki occurs in Edo (now Tokyo) causing more than 100,000 deaths.*

The fire was said to have been started accidentally by a priest who was cremating an allegedly cursed kimono. The kimono had been owned in succession by three teenage girls who all died before ever being able to wear it. When the garment was being burned, a large gust of wind fanned the flames causing the wooden temple to ignite.

_The Great fire of Meireki destroyed 60–70% of Edo and is estimated to have claimed over 100,000 lives. Handscroll depicting scenes from the Great Fire of Meireki. Edo-Tokyo Museum._






The fire spread quickly through the city, due to hurricane-force winds which were blowing from the northwest. Edo, like most Japanese cities and towns at the time, and like most of those in mainland East Asia, was built primarily from wood and paper. The buildings were especially dry due to a drought the previous year, and the roads and other open spaces between buildings were small and narrow, allowing the fire to spread and grow particularly quickly.


----------



## ohioboy

RnR, did you se in the news around 2016 where they found his skeleton after 500 years buried under a construction site?


----------



## RnR

*2 March 1971 – Leadbeater’s Possum is proclaimed the official faunal emblem of Victoria, Australia.*

As far as is known, Leadbeater’s possum, Gymnobelideus leadbeateri McCoy, lives only in Victoria. It is confined to the mountain ash forests of the central highlands, from Healesville and Marysville to Mt Baw Baw.


----------



## RnR

ohioboy said:


> RnR, did you se in the news around 2016 where they found his skeleton after 500 years buried under a construction site?


Yes Ohioboy, amazing, found under a under a car park in the city of Leicester.


----------



## mellowyellow

Somayeh Mehri from this viral photo has died from complications due to acid attack.

_A woman whose husband threw acid in her face in 2011 died after pulmonary complications. Somayeh Mehri died on 13 April 2015 in a Tehran hospital four years after the attack that left her disfigured and with severe breathing problems.

According to the Kerman division of the *Iranian Students’ NewsAgency*, Mehri’s husband, a drug addict, attacked Mehri and her youngest daughter, Rana, in ther home in Bam county, Kerman province.

Mehri’s condition deteriorated and she was taken to the hospital and placed under an oxygen tent on Sunday, April 12 after her breathing problems intensified. She is survived by Rana, and her other daughter, Nazanin._


----------



## mellowyellow

March 3
1887 Anne Sullivan begins teaching 6 year old blind-deaf Helen Keller

Anne Sullivan


Anne Sullivan was a gifted teacher best known for her work with Helen Keller, a blind and deaf child she taught to communicate. At only 20 years of age, Sullivan showed great maturity and ingenuity in teaching Keller and worked hard with her pupil, bringing both women much acclaim. Sullivan even helped Keller write her autobiography.


Helen Keller
Why Famous: First deaf-blind person to earn a bachelor of arts degree.

Born: 27 June 1880,
Birthplace: Tuscumbia, Alabama, USA
Star Sign: Cancer
Died: 1 June 1968 (aged 87)


----------



## mellowyellow

​*18 September 1951 - A streetcar named desire. A young Marlon Brando*​
*Loved him in this movie, fabulous actor.*


----------



## Lewkat

Pharmacy from  early 1900.


----------



## mellowyellow

_Girls show up at Abraham Lincoln High School, Brooklyn, NY in protest because a classmate, Beverly Bernstein, was suspended the day before for wearing slacks. 1942_


----------



## RnR

*3 March 1585 – The Olympic Theatre, designed by Andrea Palladio, is inaugurated in Vicenza, Italy.*

The trompe-l’œil onstage scenery, designed by Vincenzo Scamozzi, to give the appearance of long streets receding to a distant horizon, was installed in 1585 for the very first performance held in the theatre. Despite bombings and other misfortunes, the stage sets have miraculously survived into modern times.

_The Teatro Olimpico contains the oldest surviving stage set still in existence._


----------



## RnR

*3 March 1861 – Alexander II of Russia signs the Emancipation Manifesto, freeing serfs.

By this edict more than 23 million people received their liberty.*

Serfs gained the full rights of free citizens, including rights to marry without having to gain consent, to own property and to own a business. The Manifesto prescribed that peasants would be able to buy the land from the landlords. Household serfs were the least affected: they gained only their freedom and no land.

_A 1907 painting by Boris Kustodiev depicting Russian serfs listening to the proclamation of the Emancipation Manifesto in 1861. Inset: Central Bank of Russia coin commemorating the 150th anniversary of the emancipation reform in 2011._


----------



## RnR

*3 March 1882 – Charles Ponzi, Italian businessman is born.*

Ponzi became known in the early 1920s as a swindler in North America for his money-making scheme. He promised clients a 50% profit within 45 days, or 100% profit within 90 days. In reality, Ponzi was paying earlier investors using the investments of later investors. While this type of fraudulent investment scheme was not originally invented by Ponzi, it became so identified with him that it now is referred to as a Ponzi scheme.






*Currently in Australia, the bizarre and suspicious death of Ponzi conwoman Melissa Caddick is headline news after remains of her foot were found washed up on a beach 450 km from home months after her disappearance. Melissa Caddick was not heard from again following a raid on her home by financial authorities.*






*Today:* https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-03...-melissa-caddick-dover-heights-water/13210394


----------



## mellowyellow

​*“Wait For Me Daddy,” by Claude P. Dettloff, October 1, 1940: A line of soldiers march in British Columbia on their way to a waiting train as five-year-old Whitey Bernard tugs away from his mother’s hand to reach out for his father*​


----------



## mellowyellow

March 4
John Candy dies
Nationality: Canadian
Born: 31 October, 1950
Birthplace: Newmarket, Ontario, Canada
Generation: Baby Boomer
Star Sign: Scorpio
Died: 4 March, 1994 (aged 43)
Cause of Death: Heart attack


----------



## ohioboy

John Adams, 2nd President, sworn in on March 4th 1797.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 153013
> March 4
> John Candy dies
> Nationality: Canadian
> Born: 31 October, 1950
> Birthplace: Newmarket, Ontario, Canada
> Generation: Baby Boomer
> Star Sign: Scorpio
> Died: 4 March, 1994 (aged 43)
> Cause of Death: Heart attack


I loved John Candy. He was a very talented man.


----------



## RadishRose

1875 Georges Bizet's last and greatest opera "Carmen" premieres in Paris










Best known for his operas in a career cut short by his early death, Bizet achieved few successes before his final work, Carmen, which has become one of the most popular and frequently performed works in the entire opera repertoire.


----------



## Lewkat

Home of Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## RnR

*4 March 1238 – Battle of the Sit River is fought in the northern part of the present-day Yaroslavl Oblast of Russia between the Mongol hordes of Batu Khan and the Russians under Yuri II of Vladimir-Suzdal during the Mongol invasion of Rus’.*

After the Mongols sacked his capital city of Vladimir, Prince Yuri fled across the Volga northward, to Yaroslavl, where he hastily mustered an army. Yuri sent out a force of 3,000 men under Dorozh to scout out where the Mongols were; whereupon Dorozh returned saying that Yuri and his force was already surrounded. As Yuri tried to muster his forces, he was attacked by the Mongol force under Burundai and fled. Prince Yuri was overtaken on the Sit River and died there along with his nephew, Prince Vsevolod of Yaroslavl.

_Bishop Cyril finds headless body of Grand Prince Yuri II on the field of battle of the Sit River. Battle of the Sit River, miniature from a Lithuanian manuscript. Monument commemorating the battle of the Sit River._






*The battle marked the end of unified resistance to the Mongols and inaugurated two centuries of the Mongol domination of modern day-Russia, Ukraine and Belarus.*


----------



## RnR

*4 March 1675 – John Flamsteed is appointed the first Astronomer Royal of England.*

John Flamsteed FRS (1646–1719) was an English astronomer and the first Astronomer Royal. He catalogued over 3000 stars. On 4 March 1675 Flamsteed was appointed by royal warrant “The King’s Astronomical Observator”, the first English Astronomer Royal, with an allowance of £100 a year. The warrant stated his task as “rectifieing the Tables of the motions of the Heavens, and the places of the fixed stars, so as to find out the so much desired Longitude of places for Perfecteing the Art of Navigation”. In June 1675, another royal warrant provided for the founding of the Royal Greenwich Observatory, and Flamsteed laid the foundation stone on 10 August 1675.

_The Royal Greenwich Observatory was completed in the summer of 1676. The building was often called “Flamsteed House”, in reference to its first occupant. Painting: Flamsteed House by Thomas Hosmer Shepherd, 1824._


----------



## RnR

*4 March 1804 – The Castle Hill rebellion started near Sydney; 200 convicts rebelled, 51 were later punished and nine hanged.*

On 4 March 1804, according to the official accounts, 233 convicts led by Philip Cunningham, a veteran of the Irish Rebellion of 1798, as well as a mutiny on the convict transport ship Anne, escaped from a prison farm intent on “capturing ships to sail to Ireland”. In response, martial law was quickly declared in the Colony of New South Wales.

_An 1804 watercolour depicting the Castle Hill rebellion by an unknown artist, National Museum of Australia._


----------



## mellowyellow

Lewkat said:


> Home of Harriet Beecher StoweView attachment 153024





Lewkat said:


> Home of Harriet Beecher StoweView attachment 153024


Thanks Lewkat, what a fabulous lady and author


----------



## mellowyellow

The Site of the Salem Witch Trial Hangings Finally Has a Memorial



_Eight years ago, when they bought their house overlooking a wooded ledge in Salem, Massachusetts, Erin O’Connor and her husband, Darren Benedict, had no idea why that parcel stood empty. The scrubby lot lay tucked between houses on Pope Street, within sight of a large Walgreen’s—nothing much to look at. So when people began to stop by and take pictures of the empty site last winter, they wondered why.

If they’d been there in 1692, they would have known. That’s when the rocky ledge on the parcel next door turned into a site of mass execution—and when the bodies of people hanged as witches were dumped into a low spot beneath the ledge known as “the crevice.” In the night, when the hangings were over, locals heard the sounds of grieving families who snuck over to gather up their dead and secretly bury them elsewhere…….
_
_https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/site-salem-witch-trial-hangings-finally-has-memorial-180964049/_


----------



## mellowyellow

​*March 5*​*Joseph Stalin dies*​*Why Famous:* Came to prominence after Vladimir Lenin's death in 1924, leading the Communist state till his death in 1953.

Instituted policies of collective agriculture and rapid industrialization lead to rapid growth in the Soviet economy but at a huge cost to Soviet citizens.

Halted the Nazi invasion of the Soviet Union in World War II, helping defeat the axis powers and establishing the Eastern Bloc of communist countries.

*Born: 18 December 1878
Birthplace:* Gori, Tiflis Governorate, Russian Empire
*Died: 5 March 1953 *(aged 74)
*Cause of Death:* Stroke


----------



## mellowyellow

*Forgotten Last Supper painting by Titian*


_......Now, reports Dalya Alberge for the Telegraph, experts have revealed that the seemingly unassuming image was actually created in the workshop of Titian, one of the most prominent artists of the 16th century.

“I could see it was a bit special, but I didn’t know how special,” the scholar tells the Telegraph. “It’s about ten feet off the ground, so you can’t see it unless you stand on a ladder.”

After studying the work for some 11,000 hours, writes Lianne Kolirin for CNN, Moore and researcher Patricia Kenny found a number of telling clues, including Titian’s signature, a virtuosic underdrawing of the artist himself and a 1775 letter penned by collector John Skippe that references his purchase of a Titian painting. One of Skippe’s descendants donated the Last Supper scene to the Ledbury church in 1909............
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...scovered-painting-titians-workshop-180977137/_

Tiziano Vecelli or Vecellio, known in English as Titian, was a Venetian painter during the Renaissance, considered the most important member of the 16th-century Venetian school. He was born in Pieve di Cadore, near Belluno. During his lifetime he was often called da Cadore, 'from Cadore', taken from his native region.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 153168​*March 5*​*Joseph Stalin dies*​*Why Famous:* Came to prominence after Vladimir Lenin's death in 1924, leading the Communist state till his death in 1953.
> 
> Instituted policies of collective agriculture and rapid industrialization lead to rapid growth in the Soviet economy but at a huge cost to Soviet citizens.
> 
> Halted the Nazi invasion of the Soviet Union in World War II, helping defeat the axis powers and establishing the Eastern Bloc of communist countries.
> 
> *Born: 18 December 1878
> Birthplace:* Gori, Tiflis Governorate, Russian Empire
> *Died: 5 March 1953 *(aged 74)
> *Cause of Death:* Stroke


Mmmm ... the death of Stalin on this day in 1953 ... the anniversary of ...
*
5 March 1940 – Katyn massacre: Six high-ranking members of Soviet politburo, including Joseph Stalin, sign an order for the execution of 25,700 Polish intelligentsia, including 14,700 Polish POWs.*

_A mass grave at Katyn, 1943._






The Katyn massacre was a series of mass executions of Polish nationals carried out by the NKVD (“People’s Commissariat for Internal Affairs”, the Soviet secret police) in April and May 1940. Though the killings took place at several places, the massacre is named after the Katyn Forest, where some of the mass graves were first discovered.

The number of victims is estimated at about 22,000. The victims were executed in the Katyn Forest in Russia, the Kalinin and Kharkiv prisons, and elsewhere. Of the total killed, about 8,000 were officers imprisoned during the 1939 Soviet invasion of Poland, another 6,000 were police officers, and the rest were Polish intelligentsia that the Soviets deemed to be “intelligence agents, gendarmes, landowners, saboteurs, factory owners, lawyers, officials, and priests”.


----------



## ohioboy

mellowyellow said:


> The Site of the Salem Witch Trial Hangings Finally Has a Memorial
> 
> View attachment 153157
> 
> _Eight years ago, when they bought their house overlooking a wooded ledge in Salem, Massachusetts, Erin O’Connor and her husband, Darren Benedict, had no idea why that parcel stood empty. The scrubby lot lay tucked between houses on Pope Street, within sight of a large Walgreen’s—nothing much to look at. So when people began to stop by and take pictures of the empty site last winter, they wondered why.
> 
> If they’d been there in 1692, they would have known. That’s when the rocky ledge on the parcel next door turned into a site of mass execution—and when the bodies of people hanged as witches were dumped into a low spot beneath the ledge known as “the crevice.” In the night, when the hangings were over, locals heard the sounds of grieving families who snuck over to gather up their dead and secretly bury them elsewhere……._
> 
> _https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/site-salem-witch-trial-hangings-finally-has-memorial-180964049/_



I toured Salem back in 2001. My understanding was no one really knew where any of the victim's Graves were? Memorial/cenotaph headstones, yes, but not this picture. Next to the Pirate Museum I think it was?

Regardless, I did tour Witch trial Magistrate Johnathan Corwin's home on Essex street (The Witch House). Some of the preliminary trials were held there. The only building still standing directly related to the trials. Very interesting.


----------



## ohioboy

I had to re-check, they were not really headstones like at a real grave, just cenotaph type markers.

https://www.findagrave.com/cemetery/2648383/famous-memorials?page=1#sr-8290


----------



## mellowyellow

ohioboy said:


> I had to re-check, they were not really headstones like at a real grave, just cenotaph type markers.
> 
> https://www.findagrave.com/cemetery/2648383/famous-memorials?page=1#sr-8290


That's really interesting thanks ohioboy, I found this one example in your attachment -


_Born sometime between 1632 and 1637. Bishop married three times. Her third and final marriage, after the deaths of her first two husbands, was to Edward Bishop, who was employed as a lumber worker. She had one daughter with her second husband Thomas Oliver. Bridget often kept the gossip mill busy with stories of her publicly fighting with her various husbands, entertaining guests in home until late in the night, drinking and playing the forbidden game of shovel board, and being the mistress of two thriving taverns in town. Some even went so far as to say that Bishop's "dubious moral character" and shameful conduct caused, "discord to arise in other families, and young people were in danger of corruption." Bishop's blatant disregard for the respected standards of puritan society made her a prime target for accusations of witchcraft. In April, 1692, a warrant was issued for Bridget's arrest on charges of performing witchcraft and consorting with the devil himself. When she entered the courthouse, a number of the "afflicted" girls, including Mercy Lewis and Ann Putnam, howled that she was causing them pain. Bridget denied any wrongdoing, swearing that she was "innocent as the child unborn," according to Mary Norton's In the Devil's Snare. With a whole town against her, Bridget was charged, tried, and executed within eight days. On June 10, as crowds gathered to watch, she was taken to Gallows Hill and executed by the sheriff, George Corwin. She displayed no remorse and professed her innocence at her execution. After her hanging, eighteen others were executed for the crime of witchcraft, and one man was pressed to death. Several others died in prison. Within months of Bridget Bishop's death, her husband remarried. Bridget's descendants through Christian Oliver still live in New England today, and her tavern, the Bishop House, still stands._


----------



## mellowyellow

A Nazi DJ spins records at a trade show to promote the German record industry in 1932.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 6
*1899* "Aspirin" (acetylsalicylic acid) patented by Felix Hoffmann at German company Bayer

If not for Felix Hoffmann modern medicine might be without one of its most well-known over the counter drugs, Aspirin. But without Hoffman, society would also be without heroin, one of its most dangerous illegal drugs.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 153396
> 
> March 6
> *1899* "Aspirin" (acetylsalicylic acid) patented by Felix Hoffmann at German company Bayer
> 
> If not for Felix Hoffmann modern medicine might be without one of its most well-known over the counter drugs, Aspirin. But without Hoffman, society would also be without heroin, one of its most dangerous illegal drugs.


Aspirin is one of the most widely used medications globally, with an estimated 40,000 tonnes or 50 to 120 billion pills consumed each year. It is on the World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines.
_
Vintage aspirin pics._


----------



## RnR

*6 March 1806 – Elizabeth Barrett Browning, English-Italian poet and translator is born.*

Elizabeth Barrett Browning (6 March 1806 – 29 June 1861) was an English poet of the Victorian era, popular in Britain and the United States during her lifetime. Born in County Durham, the eldest of 12 children, Elizabeth Barrett wrote poetry from about the age of six. At 15 she became ill, suffering intense head and spinal pain for the rest of her life. Later in life she also developed lung problems, possibly tuberculosis. She took laudanum for the pain from an early age, which is likely to have contributed to her frail health.

_Elizabeth Barrett Browning and Robert Browning, Thomas Buchanan Read 1852. Elizabeth Barrett Browning with Pen, photographed in 1860 by Rome’s celebrated Fratelli d’Alessandri._






Her first adult collection of poems was published in 1838 and she wrote prolifically between 1841 and 1844, producing poetry, translation and prose. Elizabeth’s volume Poems of 1844 brought her great success, attracting the admiration of the writer Robert Browning. Their correspondence, courtship and marriage were carried out in secret, for fear of her father’s disapproval. Following the wedding she was indeed disinherited by her father. The couple moved to Italy in 1846, where she would live for the rest of her life. They had one son, Robert Barrett Browning, whom they called Pen. Elizabeth died in Florence in 1861. A collection of her last poems was published by her husband shortly after her death.


----------



## mellowyellow

New York City Blackout, July 13, 1977

The 25 hour outage began around 9:30 p.m. on July 13th, after a bolt of lightning struck an electrical substation in Westchester. Not long after, another lightning strike took out two more power lines, and when the Ravenswood 3 power plant in Queens went down, the city fell dark.

The darkness triggered a night of mayhem and looting in many parts of the city, from the Bronx to East Harlem to Bushwick to Coney Island, culminating in 3,700 arrests—the largest mass arrest in city history—and estimated damages exceeding $300 million.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 7
1530 English King Henry VIII’s's divorce request is denied by the Pope which changed the course of history.

Once titled "defender" of the Catholic church, Henry's personal circumstances would drive him to break his Catholic ties and found the Church of England.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 153540
> March 7
> 1530 English King Henry VIII’s's divorce request is denied by the Pope which changed the course of history.
> 
> Once titled "defender" of the Catholic church, Henry's personal circumstances would drive him to break his Catholic ties and found the Church of England.


What a saga, one which led to remarkable changes.


----------



## RnR

*7 March 1671 – Rob Roy MacGregor, Scottish outlaw is born.*

Along with many Highland clansmen, at the age of eighteen Rob Roy together with his father joined the Jacobite rising of 1689 to support the Stuart King James II who had fled Britain. Rob’s father was taken to jail, where he was held on treason charges for two years. In 1716 Rob Roy moved to Glen Shira for a short time and lived under the protection of John Campbell, 2nd Duke of Argyll. Argyll negotiated an amnesty and protection for Rob and granted him permission to build a house in the Glen for the surrendering up of weapons.
_
Book, 1817. Portrait engraving of Rob Roy, circa 1820s. 1995 film._







As a result, Rob Roy became a well-known and respected cattleman—this was a time when cattle rustling and selling protection against theft were commonplace means of earning a living. Rob Roy borrowed a large sum to increase his own cattle herd, but owing to the disappearance of his chief herder, who was entrusted with the money to bring the cattle back, Rob Roy lost his money and cattle, and defaulted on his loan. As a result, he was branded an outlaw, and his wife and family were evicted from their house at Inversnaid, which was then burned down. After his principal creditor, James Graham, 1st Duke of Montrose seized his lands, Rob Roy waged a private blood feud against the Duke until 1722, when he was forced to surrender and was then imprisoned.


----------



## RnR

*7 March 1876 – Alexander Graham Bell is granted a patent for the telephone.*

Bell’s patent 174,465, was issued to Bell on 7 March 1876, by the U.S. Patent Office. Bell’s patent covered “the method of, and apparatus for, transmitting vocal or other sounds telegraphically … by causing electrical undulations, similar in form to the vibrations of the air accompanying the said vocal or other sound”. Bell returned to Boston the same day and the next day resumed work, drawing in his notebook a diagram similar to that in Gray’s patent caveat.

_Alexander Graham Bell’s telephone patent drawing, 7 March 1876. Newspaper article._


----------



## RnR

*7 March 1892 – Norman McAlister Gregg, the Australian opthalmologist who discovered that German measles in pregnancy could cause birth defects in children, is born.*

When World War II began, Gregg was a paediatric ophthalmologist, at a time when most doctors had joined the army and he was one of few eye doctors in Sydney. Gregg noticed a high incidence of congenital cataracts in infants arriving at his surgery – two to three times the normal rate that would be expected from hereditary factors. He overheard a conversation between several mothers whose babies had cataracts, in which they mentioned that they had suffered from German measles (rubella) during pregnancy. Investigating the medical records of children with similar conditions, Gregg discovered that out of 78 affected children, 68 had been exposed to rubella in utero. There had been an outbreak of rubella and meningitis in Australian army camps in 1941, which had been transmitted to the wider community when the men returned to their families.

_Norman Gregg in WW1 military uniform, University of Sydney. Dr. Gregg, left, receiving an honorary Doctor of Science degree from the University of Sydney in 1952, University of Sydney._






Whilst Gregg’s findings were met with praise in Australia, internationally his peers were not so convinced. British medical journal The Lancet wrote that he had failed to adequately prove his case, and it was not until Professor Oliver Lancaster of the University of Sydney proved the association between the rubella virus and congenital syndromes in infants was significant, that his research was accepted around the world.


----------



## ohioboy

Many famous past voices are unknown to many. Here is Bell's.


----------



## mellowyellow

ohioboy said:


> Many famous past voices are unknown to many. Here is Bell's.


Not available in my country Ohioboy


----------



## Dana

ohioboy said:


> Many famous past voices are unknown to many. Here is Bell's.



*Is this the one...*


----------



## ohioboy

Thanks Dana, that will work better.


----------



## ohioboy

Benjamin Harrison's voice.


----------



## mellowyellow

Ferdonije Qerkezi ritual dinner with missing husband and four sons abducted by Serb forces in 1999. Two bodies returned.


----------



## mellowyellow

Students of the General university of Hanoi saying farewell to their family, teacher and classmates before enlisting for the army, Hanoi 1971


----------



## mellowyellow

8 March 1817

On 8 March 1817, the Buttonwood Agreement formally became the New York Stock & Exchange Board, with rented rooms at 40 Wall Street, a new set of rules and a constitution. The opening of the Erie Canal and the arrival of the railways in America from the 1830s onwards brought a surge in business to the exchange


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> 8 March 1817
> View attachment 153643
> On 8 March 1817, the Buttonwood Agreement formally became the New York Stock & Exchange Board, with rented rooms at 40 Wall Street, a new set of rules and a constitution. The opening of the Erie Canal and the arrival of the railways in America from the 1830s onwards brought a surge in business to the exchange


_Depiction of the brokers under the buttonwood tree._






In 1793 The Tontine Coffee House, in Wall Street, was dedicated as the New Yorkers exchange. Before the construction of the Tontine Coffee House the brokers of the Buttonwood Agreement and others did trade at the Merchant’s Coffee House just across the road. The Tontine Coffee House was built by a group of brokers to serve as a meeting place for trade and correspondence.

_Tontine Coffee House, New York City, circa 1820._


----------



## RnR

*8 March 1859 – Kenneth Grahame, Scottish-English banker and author of Wind in the Willows is born.*

Kenneth Grahame was a Scottish writer, most famous for The Wind in the Willows published in 1908, one of the classics of children’s literature. Kenneth Grahame was born in Edinburgh, Scotland. When he was five, his mother died of puerperal fever, and his father, who had a drinking problem, gave over care of the children to their maternal grandmother in Cookham Dean in Berkshire. There the children lived in a spacious, if dilapidated, home, called The Mount, on spacious grounds in idyllic surroundings. This ambiance, particularly Quarry Wood and the River Thames, is believed, by Peter Green, Grahame's biographer, to have inspired the setting for The Wind in the Willows.

_Drawing of Grahame by John Singer Sargent. The Wind in the Willows, cover and illustration._






While still a young man in his 20s, Grahame began to publish light stories in London periodicals such as the St. James Gazette. These were followed by Dream Days in 1898, which contains The Reluctant Dragon. There is a ten-year gap between Grahame’s penultimate book and the publication of his triumph, The Wind in the Willows. During this decade, Grahame became a father. The wayward, headstrong nature he saw in his little son Alastair he transformed into the swaggering Mr. Toad, one of its four principal characters. The character in the book known as Ratty was inspired by his good friend, and writer, Sir Arthur Quiller-Couch. Despite the success of The Wind in the Willows, Grahame never attempted a sequel.


----------



## RnR

*8 March 1862 – American Civil War: The Naval Battle of Hampton Roads, the first meeting in combat of ironclad warships, begins.*

From the standpoint of naval development, the Battle of Hampton Roads or the Battle of Ironclads, was the most noted and arguably most important naval battle of the American Civil War. It was fought over two days, March 8–9, 1862, in Hampton Roads, a roadstead in Virginia where the Elizabeth and Nansemond rivers meet the James River just before it enters Chesapeake Bay.

_“The Monitor and Merrimac: The First Fight Between Ironclads”, a chromolithograph of the Battle of Hampton Roads, produced by Louis Prang & Co., Boston._






_The USS Monitor was an iron-hulled steamship and the first ironclad warship commissioned by the Union Navy. On the opposing Confederate fleet, was the ironclad ram CSS Virginia, built from the remnants of the USS Merrimack._

The major significance of the battle is that it was the first meeting in combat of ironclad warships. The confrontation received worldwide attention and had immediate effects on navies around the world. The preeminent naval powers, Great Britain and France, halted further construction of wooden-hulled ships, and others followed suit.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Vasa ship capsized and sank in Stockholm 1628. After 333 years on the sea bed the mighty warship was salvaged and the voyage could continue. Today Vasa is the world's best preserved 17th century ship and the most visited museum in Scandinavia.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 9
1522 Martin Luther begins preaching his "Invocavit Sermons" in the German city of Wittenberg, reminding citizens to trust God's word rather than violence and thus helping bring to a close the revolutionary stage of the Reformation




In 1517, an obscure German theologian by the name of Martin Luther published a document criticizing the Catholic selling of 'indulgences', or actions performed to reduce the amount of punishment for sin.

Over the next 150 years, Europe split between the Catholic faith of the Roman popes and the new, reformed religion known as Protestantism, of which there were many branches. Northern Europe switched to Protestant, Southern Europe remained Catholic, and Central Europe became the site of the devastating Thirty Years' War.

For his writings and teachings, Luther was put on trial for heresy and in 1521 was excommunicated by the Pope. He would continue to teach and write widely on religion, including by translating the Bible into German vernacular and publishing numerous hymns. He would die in 1546, near the peak of the Reformation itself. Today, more than 900 million people adhere to the Protestant faith.


----------



## SetWave

Now, this may offend some and is definitely bizarre but, the television show "Drunk History" covers some true and fascination events. I sure would have payed more attention in school had history classes been as entertaining.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> The Vasa ship capsized and sank in Stockholm 1628. After 333 years on the sea bed the mighty warship was salvaged and the voyage could continue. Today Vasa is the world's best preserved 17th century ship and the most visited museum in Scandinavia.
> 
> View attachment 153764


Looks amazing, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*9 March 1796 – Napoléon Bonaparte marries his first wife, Joséphine de Beauharnais.*

Joséphine was the first wife of Napoleon I, and thus the first Empress of the French. She was born in Martinique to a wealthy white Creole family that owned a sugarcane plantation. Joséphine had affairs with several leading political figures, including Paul François Jean Nicolas Barras. In 1795, she met Napoléon Bonaparte, six years her junior, and became his mistress. In January 1796, Napoléon Bonaparte proposed to her and they married on 9 March 1796. When after a few years it became clear she could not have a child, they divorced.

_Joséphine in 1804. Her Coat of Arms._






Joséphine died in Rueil-Malmaison on 29 May 1814. Napoleon learned of her death via a French journal while in exile on Elba, and stayed locked in his room for two days, refusing to see anyone. Despite numerous affairs, eventual divorce, and remarriage, the Emperor’s last words on his  deathbed at St. Helena were: “France, the Army, the Head of the Army, Joséphine.”


----------



## RnR

*9 March 1959 – The Barbie doll makes its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York.*

Ruth Handler watched her daughter Barbara play with paper dolls, and noticed that she often enjoyed giving them adult roles. At the time, most children’s toy dolls were representations of infants. During a trip to Europe in 1956 with her children Barbara and Kenneth, Ruth Handler came across a German toy doll called Bild Lilli. The adult-figured doll was exactly what Handler had in mind, so she purchased three of them. Upon her return to the United States, Handler redesigned the doll and the doll was given a new name, Barbie, after the Handler’s daughter Barbara.

_The first Barbie doll was introduced in both blonde and brunette on 9 March 1959._






Realising that there could be a gap in the market, Handler suggested the idea of an adult-bodied doll to her husband Elliot, a co-founder of the Mattel toy company. He was unenthusiastic about the idea, as were Mattel’s directors. However, the doll made its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York on 9 March 1959. Since then, Mattel has sold over a billion Barbie dolls, making it the company’s largest and most profitable line.


----------



## Pappy

Orange County's turpentine industry exploited laborers and ravaged the landscape for several decades in the late 19th and early 20th centuries.

Extracting turpentine from pine trees and processing it in backwoods stills was Florida's second-largest industry - after citrus - before the turn of the century. But it exacted a price on people and the environment unlike any other business.

A hard, sticky amber rosin, sometimes called pitch, was made from the trees' turpentine gum, or oleoresin. It was used to preserve ropes and rigging on sailing ships and to caulk the seams between timbers in the ships' hulls. For this reason, turpentine products were called naval stores.

After ships were made of steel and had engines, rosin was used in the manufacture of soap and other products and to wax bowstrings for musical instruments. Spirits of turpentine, which was separated from the pitch in stills, was - and still is - used as a paint thinner and solvent.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> Orange County's turpentine industry exploited laborers and ravaged the landscape for several decades in the late 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> Extracting turpentine from pine trees and processing it in backwoods stills was Florida's second-largest industry - after citrus - before the turn of the century. But it exacted a price on people and the environment unlike any other business.
> 
> A hard, sticky amber rosin, sometimes called pitch, was made from the trees' turpentine gum, or oleoresin. It was used to preserve ropes and rigging on sailing ships and to caulk the seams between timbers in the ships' hulls. For this reason, turpentine products were called naval stores.
> 
> After ships were made of steel and had engines, rosin was used in the manufacture of soap and other products and to wax bowstrings for musical instruments. Spirits of turpentine, which was separated from the pitch in stills, was - and still is - used as a paint thinner and solvent.
> View attachment 153910


Love learning new things like this every day, thanks Pappy.


----------



## ohioboy

I finally remembered this web site I used to read often. Very interesting historical documents reviewed, 100 great ones.

I like the one that has a copy photo of the check that purchased Alaska.

https://www.ourdocuments.gov/doc.php?flash=false&doc=41

https://www.ourdocuments.gov/content.php?flash=false&page=milestone


----------



## mellowyellow

*March 11*

Harold Wilson, British Prime Minister is born



*Why Famous:* Prime Minister of the United Kingdom from 1964 to 1970 and 1974 to 1976, Wilson was a moderate socialist who placed emphasis on increasing opportunity within society.

Died: 14 May 1995 (aged 79)
Cause of Death: Cancer

*Why the British didn't participate in the Vietnam War*

_…………..Wilson chose to offer token support to the US, and, it's been argued, for good reason.

Hospitals stayed open, pensions were paid, and university students funded only because the wheels of the British economy still turned with American money.

Britain had been left in dire need of economic assistance after the Second World War and was only able to rebuild and create its welfare state by securing a huge loan from the US……………

https://www.forces.net/news/harold-wilson-man-who-kept-us-out-vietnam_


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Orange County's turpentine industry exploited laborers and ravaged the landscape for several decades in the late 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> Extracting turpentine from pine trees and processing it in backwoods stills was Florida's second-largest industry - after citrus - before the turn of the century. But it exacted a price on people and the environment unlike any other business.
> 
> A hard, sticky amber rosin, sometimes called pitch, was made from the trees' turpentine gum, or oleoresin. It was used to preserve ropes and rigging on sailing ships and to caulk the seams between timbers in the ships' hulls. For this reason, turpentine products were called naval stores.
> 
> After ships were made of steel and had engines, rosin was used in the manufacture of soap and other products and to wax bowstrings for musical instruments. Spirits of turpentine, which was separated from the pitch in stills, was - and still is - used as a paint thinner and solvent.
> View attachment 153910


Really interesting, thanks Pappy.


----------



## RnR

*10 March 1788 – French explorer Jean-Francois La Perouse is observed departing Botany Bay, never to be seen again.*

The French showed considerable interest in what the Dutch had named “New Holland”, and organised several expeditions to the continent. The British remained wary of the French presence in Australian waters, with good reason when the French ships of La Perouse appeared in Botany Bay just days after the arrival of the First Fleet.

_Louis XVI giving La Perouse his instructions on 29 June 1785, by Nicolas-André Monsiau 1817, Palace of Versailles._







On 24 January 1788, two French ships were noticed at the entrance to Botany Bay. They were the L’Astrolabe and La Boussole, under the command of Jean-Francois La Perouse. Phillip had made plans for the entire fleet to move north to Port Jackson, but the presence of the French ships, and the same bad weather that prevented the French from entering Botany Bay, initially caused him to postpone the First Fleet’s departure. When Phillip finally continued ahead to Port Jackson, the ‘Supply’ and the ‘Sirius’ were sent to exchange greetings with the French. The French were received courteously and spent six weeks at the British colony, their last recorded landfall. During their stay, the French established an observatory and a garden, held masses, and made geological observations.

_On 10 March 1788, the French expedition left New South Wales bound for New Caledonia. While La Perouse had reported in a letter from Port Jackson that he expected to be back in France by June 1789, neither he nor any members of his expedition were ever seen again._


----------



## RnR

*10 March 1957 – Osama bin Laden, Saudi Arabian terrorist and founder of al-Qaeda is born.*

Usama ibn Mohammed ibn Awad ibn Ladin, often anglicised as Osama bin Laden (10 March 1957 – 2 May 2011), was the founder of al-Qaeda, the organisation responsible for the September 11 attacks in the United States and many other mass-casualty attacks worldwide. He was a Saudi Arabian until 1994 (stateless thereafter), a member of the wealthy bin Laden family and an ethnic Yemeni Kindite.






On 2 May 2011, bin Laden was shot and killed inside a private residential compound in Abbottabad, where he lived with a local family from Waziristan, during a covert operation conducted by members of the United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group and Central Intelligence Agency SAD/SOG operators on the orders of U.S. President Barack Obama.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 11
*2011  * 9.0 magnitude earthquake strikes 130 km (80 miles) east of Sendai, Japan, triggering a tsunami killing thousands of people and causing the second worst nuclear accident in history at Fukushima nuclear plant.

The event began with a powerful earthquake off the northeastern coast of Honshu, , Japan’s main island, which caused widespread damage on land and initiated a series of large tsunami waves that devastated many coastal areas of the country. The tsunami also instigated a major nuclear accident at a power station along the coast.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 154088
> March 11
> *2011  * 9.0 magnitude earthquake strikes 130 km (80 miles) east of Sendai, Japan, triggering a tsunami killing thousands of people and causing the second worst nuclear accident in history at Fukushima nuclear plant.
> 
> The event began with a powerful earthquake off the northeastern coast of Honshu, , Japan’s main island, which caused widespread damage on land and initiated a series of large tsunami waves that devastated many coastal areas of the country. The tsunami also instigated a major nuclear accident at a power station along the coast.


Such an horrific event with so much damage.


----------



## RnR

*11 March 1931 – Rupert Murdoch, Australian-American businessman and founder of News Corporation is born.*

Keith Rupert Murdoch, AC KCSG is an Australian-born American media mogul. Murdoch was born on 11 March 1931 in Melbourne to Sir Keith Murdoch and Dame Elisabeth Murdoch. He is of English, Irish, and Scottish ancestry. Murdoch's parents were also born in Melbourne.

_Lady Murdoch with children Helen, Rupert (right) and and baby daughter Anne. Rupert Murdoch takes over the Daily Mirror, a Sydney tabloid, in May 1960._






His father, Sir Keith Murdoch, had been a reporter, editor, and senior executive of the Herald and Weekly Times newspaper publishing company, covering all Australian states except New South Wales. After his father's death in 1952, Murdoch declined to join his late father's registered public company and created his own private company, News Limited. Murdoch thus had full control as Chairman and CEO of global media holding company News Corporation, now the world's second-largest media conglomerate, and its successors, News Corp and 21st Century Fox, after the conglomerate split on 28 June 2013.

_Wedding of Rupert Murdoch and Jerry Hall, official family portrait._






Murdoch has six children in all, and is grandfather to thirteen grandchildren. He’s been married four times, most recently a week short of his 85th birthday, to former model Jerry Hall then aged 59.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *11 March 1931 – Rupert Murdoch, Australian-American businessman and founder of News Corporation is born.*
> 
> Keith Rupert Murdoch, AC KCSG is an Australian-born American media mogul. Murdoch was born on 11 March 1931 in Melbourne to Sir Keith Murdoch and Dame Elisabeth Murdoch. He is of English, Irish, and Scottish ancestry. Murdoch's parents were also born in Melbourne.
> 
> _Lady Murdoch with children Helen, Rupert (right) and and baby daughter Anne. Rupert Murdoch takes over the Daily Mirror, a Sydney tabloid, in May 1960._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His father, Sir Keith Murdoch, had been a reporter, editor, and senior executive of the Herald and Weekly Times newspaper publishing company, covering all Australian states except New South Wales. After his father's death in 1952, Murdoch declined to join his late father's registered public company and created his own private company, News Limited. Murdoch thus had full control as Chairman and CEO of global media holding company News Corporation, now the world's second-largest media conglomerate, and its successors, News Corp and 21st Century Fox, after the conglomerate split on 28 June 2013.
> 
> _Wedding of Rupert Murdoch and Jerry Hall, official family portrait._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murdoch has six children in all, and is grandfather to thirteen grandchildren. He’s been married four times, most recently a week short of his 85th birthday, to former model Jerry Hall then aged 59.


File photograph of Kathryn and James Murdoch.


_Estranged media scion James Murdoch has said he left his family's publishing company News Corp over concerns its newspapers were disguising facts and endorsing disinformation.

He has condemned the US media for “propagating lies” which have unleashed “insidious and uncontrollable forces” that will endure for years.

Questioned about whether Fox News – founded by his father Rupert Murdoch and run by his brother Lachlan – had played a role in the riot at the Capitol last week, he said media groups had amplified election disinformation, which successfully sowed falsehoods.

Providing his sternest reproach yet of the US news industry since stepping away from the family business, Murdoch stopped short of naming Fox News but the comments will be seen as a thinly veiled rebuke…..

https://www.theguardian.com/media/2...says-us-media-lies-unleashed-insidious-forces_

Rupert turns 90 today.


----------



## Furryanimal

old Newport
more recently looking in the opposite direction


----------



## Lewkat

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 153168​*March 5*​*Joseph Stalin dies*​*Why Famous:* Came to prominence after Vladimir Lenin's death in 1924, leading the Communist state till his death in 1953.
> 
> Instituted policies of collective agriculture and rapid industrialization lead to rapid growth in the Soviet economy but at a huge cost to Soviet citizens.
> 
> Halted the Nazi invasion of the Soviet Union in World War II, helping defeat the axis powers and establishing the Eastern Bloc of communist countries.
> 
> *Born: 18 December 1878
> Birthplace:* Gori, Tiflis Governorate, Russian Empire
> *Died: 5 March 1953 *(aged 74)
> *Cause of Death:* Stroke


Lenin did not want Stalin to succeed him as he thought of him as  a butcher.  How right he was.


----------



## mellowyellow

A mosaic from Caligula’s boat has been returned to Italy
EYEVINE

A Roman mosaic which once graced a party boat belonging to the crazed Emperor Caligula has been returned to Italy after police found it being used as a coffee table in a Manhattan apartment.

Smuggled out of Italy after the Second World War, the mosaic was unveiled today back at a museum on the edge of lake Nemi near Rome where Caligula once threw wild parties on the water. Source: The Times


----------



## mellowyellow

Pit pony and tub (cart) driver in an underground coal mine, England, 1800s


----------



## mellowyellow

March 12
1930 Mohandas Gandhi begins 200m (300km) march protesting British salt tax


Why Famous: Gandhi was the leader of the nonviolent civil disobedience campaign against British rule in India. He initially began fighting for the rights of Indians in South Africa, from which he returned in 1915. In 1921 he assumed rule of the Indian National Congress and began leading nationwide resistance movements.

He led the Dandi Salt March in 1930 and later led the Quit India movement in 1942. He undertook numerous fasts in support of his political causes and for self-purification.

Gandhi's vision of India called for a state based on religious pluralism. This, however, was strongly challenged by a rapidly-growing Muslim nationalist independence movement which demanded a state for itself.

*This led to the partition of India in 1947 into India and Pakistan*. Gandhi visited the affected areas and undertook several fasts in an attempt to stop the religious violence.

Some Hindus believed Gandhi was too accommodating; among them was Nathuram Godse who assassinated Gandhi on 30 January 1948.

Born 2 October 1869

Died: 30 January, 1948 (aged 78)
Cause of Death: Assassination


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> March 12
> 1930 Mohandas Gandhi begins 200m (300km) march protesting British salt tax
> 
> View attachment 154244
> Why Famous: Gandhi was the leader of the nonviolent civil disobedience campaign against British rule in India. He initially began fighting for the rights of Indians in South Africa, from which he returned in 1915. In 1921 he assumed rule of the Indian National Congress and began leading nationwide resistance movements.
> 
> He led the Dandi Salt March in 1930 and later led the Quit India movement in 1942. He undertook numerous fasts in support of his political causes and for self-purification.
> 
> Gandhi's vision of India called for a state based on religious pluralism. This, however, was strongly challenged by a rapidly-growing Muslim nationalist independence movement which demanded a state for itself.
> 
> *This led to the partition of India in 1947 into India and Pakistan*. Gandhi visited the affected areas and undertook several fasts in an attempt to stop the religious violence.
> 
> Some Hindus believed Gandhi was too accommodating; among them was Nathuram Godse who assassinated Gandhi on 30 January 1948.
> 
> Born 2 October 1869
> 
> Died: 30 January, 1948 (aged 78)
> Cause of Death: Assassination


Thanks Mellowyellow. Such a revered man.

_Gandhi's death was mourned nationwide. Over a million people joined the five-mile-long funeral procession that took over five hours to reach Raj Ghat from Birla house, where he was assassinated, and another million watched the procession pass by. Gandhi's body was transported on a weapons carrier, whose chassis was dismantled overnight to allow a high-floor to be installed so that people could catch a glimpse of his body. The engine of the vehicle was not used; instead four drag-ropes manned by 50 people each pulled the vehicle._


----------



## RnR

*12 March 1868 – In Australia's first attempt of political assassination, Prince Alfred, Duke of Edinburgh, was picnicking in the beach-front suburb of Clontarf, when Henry James O'Farrell fired a revolver into the Duke’s back.*

Alfred (1844–1900) was the second son and fourth child of Queen Victoria and Prince Albert. He was known as the Duke of Edinburgh from 1866 until he succeeded as the reigning Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha in 1893.

_On 12 March 1868, on his second visit to Sydney, Prince Alfred was invited by Sir William Manning, President of the Sydney Sailors' Home, to picnic at the beachfront suburb of Clontarf to raise funds for the home._






_At the function he was wounded in the back by a revolver fired by Henry James O'Farrell._

In the violent struggle during which Alfred was shot, an event organiser William Vial managed to wrest the gun away from O'Farrell until bystanders assisted. Alfred was shot just to the right of his spine, and was tended for the next two weeks by six nurses, trained by Florence Nightingale and led by Matron Lucy Osburn, who had just arrived in Australia. O'Farrell was arrested at the scene, quickly tried, convicted and hanged on 21 April 1868.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> Thanks Mellowyellow. Such a revered man.
> 
> _Gandhi's death was mourned nationwide. Over a million people joined the five-mile-long funeral procession that took over five hours to reach Raj Ghat from Birla house, where he was assassinated, and another million watched the procession pass by. Gandhi's body was transported on a weapons carrier, whose chassis was dismantled overnight to allow a high-floor to be installed so that people could catch a glimpse of his body. The engine of the vehicle was not used; instead four drag-ropes manned by 50 people each pulled the vehicle._


Great photo thanks RnR,


----------



## ohioboy

Before July 4th 1776, there was the alleged (or actual ?), Mecklenburg Resolves/Declaration of Independence.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mecklenburg_Declaration_of_Independence#Jefferson_skeptical


----------



## mellowyellow

March 13
2004 Luciano Pavarotti performs in his last opera at New York Metropolitan Opera's "Tosca"


*Why Famous:*  Operatic tenor who also crossed over into popular music, eventually becoming one of the most commercially successful tenors of all time.

Pavarotti made numerous recordings of complete operas and individual arias, gaining worldwide fame for the brilliance and beauty of his tone—especially into the upper register—and eventually established himself as one of the finest tenors of the 20th century.

*Born: 12 October 1935
Birthplace:* Modena, Italy
Died: 6 September, 2007 (aged 71)

I miss you Pav, 71 is too soon to die.


----------



## Lewkat

Aftermath of hurricane the destroyed Galveston, TX in 1900.


----------



## mellowyellow

Barack Obama and his mother-in-law watch as it becomes clear he has won the presidency in 2008


----------



## RnR

*13 March 624 – The Battle of Badr took place in the Hejaz region of western Arabia.*

The Battle of Badr, fought on Tuesday 13 March 624, was a key battle between Muhammad's army (the new followers of Islam) and the Quraysh of Mecca. The Muslims won the battle, known as the turning point of Islam. The battle has been passed down in Islamic history as a decisive victory attributable to divine intervention, or by secular sources to the strategic genius of Muhammad. It is one of the few battles specifically mentioned in the Quran. Advancing to a strong defensive position, Muhammad's well-disciplined force broke the Meccan lines, killing several important Quraishi leaders including the Muslims' chief antagonist Abu Jahl.

_The death of Abu Jahl, and the casting of the Meccan dead into dry wells._


----------



## Fyrefox

Early Rock 'n' Roll...and dig the cat wailing on the sax!


----------



## Pappy

The electric catwalk car was launched in 1955. The car was 2 feet wide with a swivel seat, so you could drive in either direction. Push buttons controlled the speed–either 6 or 12 miles per hour, with a 240-volt, 3 horsepower motor. As The New York Times writes “the catwalk car was the fastest, surest way through the tunnel, gliding blithely past the most epic traffic jams — equipped with no horn, because none was needed.”


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Glowworm

March 13th 1956, the movie The Searchers starring John Wayne and Natalie Wood is released


----------



## mellowyellow

*This 17th-Century Cookbook Contained a Vicious Attack on Oliver Cromwell’s Wife*
The Cromwell Museum has republished a text first issued by the English Lord Protector’s enemies as propaganda

The death of Oliver Cromwell, the embattled Lord Protector of 1650s England, didn’t stop his enemies from doing everything they could to tarnish his reputation. And these efforts included one very odd line of attack: namely, publishing a cookbook that claimed to offer recipes collected by the Parliamentarian’s wife Elizabeth.

The cookbook, newly republished by the Cromwell Museum in Huntingdon, contains 102 recipes, including barley broth, venison pasty and a rare Dutch pudding. Some ingredients listed, like eels from Cromwell’s native region of Fenland, may have been intended to paint the family as unsophisticated.

*“It would be a bit like today, if you were to go out and buy a cookery book [supposedly] written by Michelle Obama and the first third of it was an essay by Donald Trump saying how awful Barack Obama was,” Orme tells Atlas Obscura’s Anne Ewbank.*

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...cious-attack-oliver-cromwells-wife-180977233/


----------



## mellowyellow

March 24
2017 World's oldest golf club Muirfield in Scotland, votes to admit women as members for 1st time in 273 years


Muirfield golf course. It can now be put back on the list of 10 courses that can host the Open championship. Photograph: Paul Ellis/AFP/Getty Images
Scotland’s Muirfield golf course will allow women to join for the first time, after members had a change of heart following the loss of the right to hold the prestigious Open championship.


----------



## RnR

*14 March 1663 – Otto von Guericke completes his book on Vacuum.*

Otto von Guericke (1602–1686) was a German scientist, inventor, and politician. One of his major scientific achievements was the establishment of the physics of vacuums. To demonstrate his theory and an air pump that he had invented, von Guericke devised the Magdeburg hemispheres, a pair of large copper hemispheres, with mating rims. When the rims were sealed with grease and the air was pumped out, the sphere contained a vacuum and could not be pulled apart by teams of horses.

_Otto von Guericke. Guericke's vacuum pump and his original Magdeburg hemispheres and in the Deutsches Museum, Munich, Germany. Sketch of Otto von Guericke's Magdeburg hemispheres experiment by Gaspar Schott, 1657._


----------



## RnR

*14 March 1804 – Johann Strauss I, Austrian composer and conductor is born.*

Johann Strauss I, 1804 – 1849, was an Austrian Romantic composer. He was famous for his waltzes which he popularised thereby setting the foundations for his sons to carry on his musical dynasty. He is perhaps best known for his composition of the Radetzky March, named after Joseph Radetzky von Radetz, and his waltz The Blue Danube.

_Strauss was born in Vienna. His parents were innkeepers. His mother died of 'creeping fever' when he was seven and five years later his father drowned in the Danube river, possibly as a result of suicide. Strauss' guardian, the tailor Anton Muller, placed him as an apprentice to the bookbinder, Johann Lichtscheidl. In addition to fulfilling his apprenticeship Strauss took lessons in the violin and viola. He also studied music during his apprenticeship and eventually managed to secure a place in a local orchestra._






Strauss then left the orchestra to join a popular string quartet known as the Lanner Quartet who played Viennese Waltzes and rustic German dances and expanded into a small string orchestra in 1824. He soon became one of the best-known and most-loved dance composers in Vienna. During the carnival of 1826, Strauss inaugurated his long line of triumphs by introducing his own band to the public of Vienna at the Schwan in the suburb of Robau. He toured with his band to Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium and Britain. The conducting reins and management of this Strauss Orchestra would eventually be passed on to the hands of his sons until its disbandment by Eduard Strauss in 1901.


----------



## mellowyellow

Michael Rockefeller killed & eaten by cannibals in New Guinea



This photo of Michael Rockefeller among the Dani, 1961, was shot by Jan Broekhuijse, an anthropologist with the Harvard-Peabody New Guinea Expedition. (Photo by Jan Broekhuijse, © 2006 President and Fellows of Harvard College)


_…………..The aftermath, as Carl Hoffman described in a book he wrote on the subject, was brutal:  the Asmat scalped him, ate his brain raw, cooked his flesh, and used his bones for tools. They drenched themselves in his blood. As they saw it, they had restored balance to the world………….._

https://boredomtherapy.com/s/michael-rockefeller-mystery?as=799&asv=1&bdk=0


----------



## mellowyellow

March 15
44BC Julius Caesar is stabbed to death by Brutus, Cassius and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March in Rome.   By the time of his assassination on 15 March (the Ides of March) 44BC, Julius Caesar was at the height of his power, having recently been declared dictator perpetuo by the Roman Senate.

This kind of power made many senators nervous that Caesar would overthrow the senate and establish one-man tyranny. Thus they planned to murder him and restore the authority of the Roman Republic.

Despite being warned of the plot in the days before, Caesar went to the Senate on the 15th. There, a group of about 30 Senators - including Marcus Junius Brutus and Gaius Cassius - attacked him with knives, stabbing him numerous times. Records of his last words vary; some mentioned that he said nothing, or said "You too, child?" in Greek. The most famous supposed phrase, "Et tu, Brute?" comes from William Shakespeare’s 1599 play Julius Caesar and has no basis in fact.


----------



## RnR

*15 March 1906 – Rolls-Royce Limited is incorporated.*

The partnership began when Henry Royce was introduced to Charles Rolls in Manchester. Royce ran an electrical and mechanical business from 1884, while Rolls was one of Britain’s first car dealers. The thing that brought the two men together was the two-cylinder Royce 10 made by Royce in 1904. Rolls-Royce Limited was incorporated on 15 March 1906 as a vehicle for their ownership of their Rolls-Royce business.

_The 10hp was the first car to be produced by the partnership between Charles Rolls and Henry Royce._





In 1907, the Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost was declared ‘The Best Car in the World’ after its record breaking success. Travelling from London to Glasgow 27 times - covering 14,371 consecutive miles - the iconic motor car AX-201 broke the world record for a non-stop motor run while demonstrating unrivalled reliability and comfort.

_The same Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost, 40/50 chassis #60551 registration AX-201, displayed in 2004._


----------



## RnR

*15 March 2019 – The Christchurch mosque shootings are perpetrated by Brenton Tarrant.*

Two consecutive mass shootings occurred at mosques in a terrorist attack in Christchurch, New Zealand, during Friday Prayer on 15 March 2019. The attack, carried out by a single gunman who entered both mosques, began at the Al Noor Mosque in the suburb of Riccarton at 1:40 pm and continued at Linwood Islamic Centre at 1:52 pm. He killed 51 people and injured 40.

_Floral tributes at Hagley Park in Christchurch. Inset: Brenton Tarrant in his car shortly before the shootings. _






Brenton Harrison Tarrant, a 28-year-old man from Grafton, New South Wales, Australia, was arrested shortly afterward. He was described in media reports as a white supremacist and part of the alt-right. He had live-streamed the first shooting on Facebook, and prior to the attack, had published an online manifesto; both the video and manifesto were subsequently banned in New Zealand and Australia. After police investigations, he was charged with 51 murders, 40 attempted murders, and engaging in a terrorist act. After initially pleading not guilty, on 26 March 2020 he changed his plea to guilty on all charges. He was sentenced to life imprisonment without the possibility of parole on 27 August 2020.


----------



## Pappy

In 1939, the top brass of the Lockheed Corporation—president Robert Gross, chief engineer Hall Hibbard, and chief research engineer Kelly Johnson—scheduled a key meeting with a VIP, a man with deep pockets who had recently shown an interest in buying not just one or a handful of new planes but a fleet of them.

The customer’s request had been ambitious. He hoped to hire Lockheed to design a revolutionary aircraft capable of comfortably shuttling 20 passengers and 6,000 pounds of cargo across the United States, offering commercial aviation’s first coast-to-coast, non-stop service.

But the Lockheed team had come to express even grander ambitions. They wanted to build the company’s first large transport, one that “would carry more people farther and faster than ever before, and economically enough to broaden the acceptance of flying as an alternative to train, ship and automobile,” said Johnson.

In the years to come, the plane would be named the Constellation—Connie for short—and be flown by airlines around the world, as well as the U.S. military over the ensuing three decades. Eventually, it would be remembered as an enduring symbol, the epitome of grace in propeller-driven aircraft. But at that moment in 1939 in Los Angeles, the Lockheed Corporation was focused on winning over one customer and one customer only. His name was Howard Hughes.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Beach boys in a recording studio in 1962


Loved these guys, such a distinctive sound.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 16
*Jerry Lewis is born
Full Name:* Joseph Levitch
*Profession:* *Comedian

Nationality:* American
*Why Famous:* Lewis came to fame as half of a comedy act with Dean Martin in the 1940s in nightclubs, then tv, radio and film. They spilt in 1956 and Lewis went on to have a successful solo film career ('The Nutty Professor'). During the 1960s he appeared in 3 different tv programmes. Since the 1950s he has championed the cause of muscular dystrophy, hosting successful telefons until 2011. Hugely popular in France in was awarded the Légion d'honneur in 2006

*Born: March 16, 1926
Birthplace:* Newark, New Jersey, USA
*Died: August 20, 2017* (aged 91)


----------



## MrPants

May 6, 1937 Hindenburg disaster in New Jersey pretty much sealed the fate of the dirigible forever.


----------



## MrPants

Sinking of the 'unsinkable' Titanic April 15, 1912 in the north Atlantic 375 miles south of Newfoundland Canada. Over 1,500 killed which at the time was a record for a single seafaring event.


----------



## RnR

*16 March 1774 – Birth of Matthew Flinders, circumnavigator of Australia.*

Captain Matthew Flinders RN (16 March 1774 – 19 July 1814) was an English navigator and cartographer, who was the leader of the first circumnavigation of Australia and identified it as a continent.

_Flinders made three voyages to the southern ocean between 1791 and 1810. In the second voyage, George Bass and Flinders confirmed that Van Diemen's Land was an island. In the third voyage, Flinders circumnavigated the mainland of what was to be called Australia, accompanied by Aboriginal man Bungaree, the first Aborigine to circumnavigate Australia._






Heading back to England in 1803, Flinders' vessel needed urgent repairs at Isle de France (Mauritius). Although Britain and France were at war, Flinders thought the scientific nature of his work would ensure safe passage, but a suspicious governor kept him under arrest for more than six years. In captivity, he recorded details of his voyages for future publication, and put forward his rationale for naming the new continent 'Australia', a suggestion taken up later by Governor Macquarie. In June 1810 Flinders was finally paroled in Mauritius and travelled back to England.






On 19 July 1814, the day after the book and atlas was published, Matthew Flinders died, aged 40. He was buried at St James, Hampstead Road, though the grave has since been lost due to alterations to the churchyard. The grave site is thought to lie under what is now Platform 15 at Euston Station, and in early 2014 concerns were expressed that proposed new works might disturb the site.

In 2019, against the odds, and just in time for Australia Day, the grave of Matthew Flinders was found.


----------



## RnR

*16 March 1926 – Robert Goddard launches the first liquid-fueled rocket, at Auburn, Massachusetts.*

Robert Hutchings Goddard (October 5, 1882 – August 10, 1945) was an American engineer, professor, physicist, and inventor who is credited with creating and building the world's first liquid-fueled rocket. Goddard successfully launched his liquid-fueled model on 16 March 1926, ushering in an era of space flight and innovation. He and his team launched 34 rockets between 1926 and 1941, achieving altitudes as high as 2.6 kilometres and speeds as fast as 885 km/h.

_Robert Goddard, bundled against the cold weather of 16 March 1926, holds the launching frame of his most notable invention, the first liquid-fueled rocket. NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center was named in Goddard's honour in 1959._






Goddard's work as both theorist and engineer anticipated many of the developments that were to make spaceflight possible. He has been called the man who ushered in the Space Age. Two of Goddard's 214 patented inventions, a multi-stage rocket in 1914, and a liquid-fuel rocket also in 1914, were important milestones toward spaceflight.


----------



## RnR

_UK's Royal Mail unveils a new stamp collection depicting the story of King Arthur and Merlin._


----------



## MrPants

August 6, 1945 the Americans, flying in the Enola Gay, dropped the first ever wartime Atomic bomb on Hiroshima in Japan, killing between 90,000 and 145.000 people. This plus the dropping of a second bomb on Nagasaki August 9, 1945 let to Japans' surrender to the allies on August 15th, 1945.




People near the drop zone were vaporized, leaving only a shadow imprint of themselves in the pavement.


----------



## mellowyellow

MrPants said:


> August 6, 1945 the Americans, flying in the Enola Gay, dropped the first ever wartime Atomic bomb on Hiroshima in Japan, killing between 90,000 and 145.000 people. This plus the dropping of a second bomb on Nagasaki August 9, 1945 let to Japans' surrender to the allies on August 15th, 1945.
> 
> 
> View attachment 154911
> 
> People near the drop zone were vaporized, leaving only a shadow imprint of themselves in the pavement.
> View attachment 154914


Shocking loss of life but can't see the Japanese surrendering any other way, it really stopped the war dead in its tracks.


----------



## MrPants

mellowyellow said:


> Shocking loss of life but can't see the Japanese surrendering any other way, it really stopped the war dead in its tracks.


Possibly saved lives in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## mellowyellow

March 16, 1937 - Amelia Earhart receiving her last haircut from barber Walter Grieben at the Tribune Barber Shop in Oakland CA - Earhart disappeared July 2, 1937 over the Pacific Ocean in her attempt at becoming the first female to complete a circumnavigational flight of the globe


----------



## RnR

*17 March 1776 – American Revolution: British forces evacuate Boston, ending the Siege of Boston, after George Washington and Henry Knox place artillery in positions overlooking the city.*

The Siege of Boston (April 19, 1775 – March 17, 1776) was the opening phase of the American Revolutionary War. New England militiamen prevented the movement by land of the British Army garrisoned in what was then the peninsular city of Boston, Massachusetts. The Continental Congress formed the Continental Army from the militia on 14 June 1775, with George Washington as its Commander in Chief. The Americans laid siege to the British-occupied city.

_Engraving depicting the British evacuation of Boston on 17 March 1776._






The 11-month siege of Boston ended when the Continental Army, under the command of George Washington, fortified Dorchester Heights in early March 1776 with cannons captured at Ticonderoga. British General William Howe, whose garrison and navy were threatened by these positions, was forced to decide between attack and retreat. To prevent what could have been a repeat of the Battle of Bunker Hill, Howe decided to retreat, withdrawing from Boston to Nova Scotia on 17 March 1776.

_The British evacuation was Washington's first victory of the war. It was also a huge morale boost for the Thirteen Colonies, as the city where the rebellion began was the first to be liberated._


----------



## RnR

*17 March 2021 – Team New Zealand beats Italy's Luna Rossa 7-3 to retain the America's Cup.*

_The victory was New Zealand's fourth in an America's Cup match after triumphs in 1995, 2000 and 2017, and its second successful defence. _






*The first America’s Cup was offered as the Hundred Guinea Cup on 20 August 1851, by the Royal Yacht Squadron of Great Britain for a race around the Isle of Wight.*

The cup was won by the America, a 30-metre schooner from New York City, and subsequently became known as the America’s Cup. The American winners of the cup donated it to the New York Yacht Club in 1857 for a perpetual international challenge competition. In 1987 the San Diego Yacht Club took control of the U.S. competition. In 1983, after American yachts sponsored by the New York Yacht Club had successfully defended the cup 24 times without a loss since the first defence in 1870, the Australian yacht Australia II won the cup.


----------



## mellowyellow

On March 18, 1922, a British colonial court convicted Indian independence leader Mohandas Gandhi of sedition after a protest march led to violence. He was sentenced to six years.


----------



## RnR

*18 March 1314 – Jacques de Molay, the 23rd and final Grand Master of the Knights Templar, is burned at the stake.*

The Knights Templar was a Catholic military order founded in 1119 and active until around 1312. Templar knights were among the most skilled fighting units of the Crusades while the around 90% non-combatant members managed a large economic infrastructure throughout Christendom, developing innovative banking-like financial techniques and building its own network of nearly 1,000 commanderies and fortifications across Europe and the Holy Land.

_Jacques de Molay. His coat of arms. Interrogation of Jacques de Molay, 19th century print. Typical Crusader knight._






Jacques de Molay (1243–1314) was the 23rd and last Grand Master of the Knights Templar, leading the order from 20 April 1292 until it was dissolved. Molay along with many other French Templars was arrested in 1307 and tortured into making false confessions. The Templars were closely tied to the Crusades; when the Holy Land was lost, support for the order faded. Under pressure from Philip, Pope Clement issued a papal bull on 22 November 1307, which instructed all Christian monarchs in Europe to arrest all Templars and seize their assets.


----------



## RnR

*18 March 1834 – Tolpuddle Martyrs: Six farm labourers from Tolpuddle, Dorset, England are sentenced to be transported to Australia for forming a trade union*.





Before 1824 the Combination Acts had outlawed "combining" or organising to gain better working conditions. In 1824/25 these acts were repealed, so trade unions were no longer illegal. In 1833, six men from Tolpuddle in Dorset founded the Friendly Society of Agricultural Labourers to protest against the gradual lowering of agricultural wages. These Tolpuddle labourers refused to work for less than 10 shillings a week. In 1834, James Frampton, a local landowner and magistrate, wrote to Home Secretary Lord Melbourne to complain about the union. Melbourne recommended invoking the Unlawful Oaths Act 1797, an obscure law which prohibited the swearing of secret oaths.

*On 18 March 1834, the Tolpuddle Martyrs were found guilty and sentenced to seven years' penal transportation to Australia.*

In England they became popular heroes and 800,000 signatures were collected for their release. Their supporters organised a political march, one of the first successful marches in the UK, and all were pardoned, on condition of good conduct. At the time it was the largest public demonstration of its kind ever held in protest to a government action.

_More than 25 thousand rallied on Copenhagen Fields near King's Cross, London organised by the Central Committee of the Metropolitan Trade Unions and marched through London to Kennington Common with a wagon carrying a petition with over 200,000 signatures for the remission of the Tolpuddle Martyrs' sentences._


----------



## RnR

*18 March 1850 – American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.*

American Express was founded as an express mail business on 18 March 1850 in Buffalo, New York, U.S. It commenced as a joint stock corporation by the merger of the express companies owned by Henry Wells (Wells & Company), William G. Fargo (Livingston, Fargo & Company), and John Warren Butterfield (Wells, Butterfield & Company).







Sometime between 1888 and 1890, J. C. Fargo took a trip to Europe and returned frustrated and infuriated. Despite the fact that he was president of American Express and that he carried with him traditional letters of credit, he found it difficult to obtain cash anywhere except in major cities. Fargo went to Marcellus Flemming Berry and asked him to create a better solution than the letter of credit. As a result, Berry introduced the American Express Traveler's Cheque which was launched in 1891 in denominations of $10, $20, $50, and $100. Traveler's cheques established American Express as a truly international company.


----------



## RnR

*18 March 1965 – Cosmonaut Alexey Leonov, leaving his spacecraft Voskhod 2 for 12 minutes, becomes the first person to walk in space*.

Alexey Arkhipovich Leonov (born 30 May 1934) is a retired Soviet/Russian cosmonaut, Air Force Major general, writer and artist. On 18 March 1965, he became the first human to walk in space, exiting the capsule during the Voskhod 2 mission for a 12-minute spacewalk.

*Alexey Leonov on the first spacewalk.*


----------



## RnR

*19 March 1813 – David Livingstone, Scottish missionary and explorer is born.*

David Livingstone (19 March 1813 – 1 May 1873) was a Scottish Christian Congregationalist, pioneer medical missionary with the London Missionary Society, an explorer in Africa, and one of the most popular British heroes of the late 19th-century in the Victorian era. His fame as an explorer and his obsession with learning the sources of the Nile River was founded on the belief that if he could solve that age-old mystery, his fame would give him the influence to end the East African Arab-Swahili slave trade. "The Nile sources," he told a friend, "are valuable only as a means of opening my mouth with power among men. It is this power which I hope to remedy an immense evil."
_Livingstone preaching the gospel to unconverted Africans. Like other missionaries of the era he had a low success rate and is credited with a single conversion. 1940 Image of a drawing portraying the meeting of David Livingstone and the journalist Henry Morton Stanley in 1871, circa 1875._





_His subsequent exploration of the central African watershed was the culmination of the classic period of European geographical discovery and colonial penetration of Africa. His meeting with Henry Morton Stanley on 10 November 1871 gave rise to the popular, but anachronistic, quotation "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?"_


----------



## RnR

*19 March 1790 – The HMS Sirius is wrecked and destroyed on a reef while transporting supplies to Norfolk Island.*

_The melancholy loss of HMS Sirius off Norfolk Island 19 March 1790. George Raper. National Library of Australia._






The loss of the Sirius destroyed many of the supplies in the new colony of New South Wales in Australia and the colonial Governor Phillip was again forced to introduce rationing to avoid famine in the colony.


----------



## RnR

*19 March 1932 – The Sydney Harbour Bridge is opened to traffic.*

The bridge was formally opened on Saturday, 19 March 1932. Amongst those who attended and gave speeches were the Governor of New South Wales, Sir Philip Game, and the Minister for Public Works, Lawrence Ennis. The Premier of New South Wales, Jack Lang, was to open the bridge by cutting a ribbon at its southern end. However, just as Lang was about to cut the ribbon, a man in military uniform rode up on a horse, slashing the ribbon with his sword and opening the Sydney Harbour Bridge in the name of the people of New South Wales before the official ceremony began. He was promptly arrested and found to be Francis de Groot.
_Francis de Groot declares the bridge open._






The ribbon was hurriedly retied and Lang duly performed the official opening ceremony. After the official ceremonies, the public was allowed to walk across the bridge on the deck, something that would not be repeated until the 50th anniversary celebrations.






Estimates suggest that between 300,000 and one million people took part in the opening festivities, a phenomenal number given that the entire population of Sydney at the time was estimated to be 1,256,000.

Videos: 1. Sydney Bridge Opened. 2. Sydney's Harbour Bridge … construction. Screen Australia.


----------



## mellowyellow

*Mass suicide in China*

*19th March 1644

This day in history...Over 200 members of the Peking imperial family and court commit suicide in loyalty to the Emperor *

As extreme as that sounds in this day and age, the mass suicides in China were out of respect and loyalty and was pretty much expected at the time. To be exact, the figure of those who committed suicide on this day is closer to 900 people, and that's excluding the thousands of Eunuch's who died fighting and defending the Palace from rebels. Eunuchs, by the way, are men who have been castrated, typically before puberty, in beliefs that they might perform specific social functions. Eunuchs were seen as asexual and trustworthy as the inability to have children prevented them from having children, thus would not be tempted to seize power. Anyway, on to the history behind this event.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Orson Welles explaining to journalists that he had not intended to cause panic with his 'War of the Worlds' broadcast. 1938


----------



## mellowyellow

March 20 1933
Dachau the first Nazi concentration camp, is completed



Dachau, the first Nazi concentration camp in Germany, established in March 1933, slightly more than five weeks after Adolf Hitler became chancellor. Built at the edge of the town of Dachau, about 12 miles (16 km) north of Munich, it became the model and training centre for all other SS-organized camps


----------



## RnR

*20 March 1922 – The USS Langley is commissioned as the first United States Navy aircraft carrier.*

USS Langley was the United States Navy's first aircraft carrier, converted in 1920 from the collier USS Jupiter. She recommissioned on 20 March 1922 with Commander Kenneth Whiting in command. The era of the aircraft carrier was born introducing into the navy what was to become the vanguard of its forces in the future. By 15 January 1923, Langley had begun flight operations and tests in the Caribbean Sea for carrier landings. She departed for the west coast late in the year and arrived in San Diego, California on 29 November to join the Pacific Battle Fleet.

_Langley being converted from a collier to an aircraft carrier at Norfolk Naval Shipyard in 1921. USS Langley underway, 1927._






In 1927, Langley was attached at the Guantanamo Bay Naval Base. For the next 12 years, she operated off the California coast and Hawaii engaged in training fleet units, experimentation, pilot training, and tactical-fleet problems. On 27 February 1942, she was attacked by nine twin-engine Japanese bombers of the Japanese 21st and 23rd Naval Air Flotillas and so badly damaged that she had to be scuttled by her escorts.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> March 20 1933
> Dachau the first Nazi concentration camp, is completed
> 
> View attachment 155533
> 
> Dachau, the first Nazi concentration camp in Germany, established in March 1933, slightly more than five weeks after Adolf Hitler became chancellor. Built at the edge of the town of Dachau, about 12 miles (16 km) north of Munich, it became the model and training centre for all other SS-organized camps


What an awful place.

_The Dachau camp system grew to include nearly 100 sub-camps, which were mostly work camps  located throughout southern Germany and Austria. Prisoners lived in constant fear of brutal treatment and terror detention including standing cells, floggings, the so-called tree or pole hanging, and standing at attention for extremely long periods. There were 32,000 documented deaths at the camp, and thousands that are undocumented. The main camp was liberated by U.S. forces on 29 April 1945.  Approximately 10,000 of the 30,000 prisoners were sick at the time of liberation._


----------



## mellowyellow

Police officer wearing a face mask during the London smog in 1952


----------



## Pappy

1960. Annette Funacello and her new Cadillac.


----------



## mellowyellow

*March 21 1617 Pocahontas dies

Full Name:* Matoaka
*Profession:* American Indian Princess


_……………..Soon, Thomas Rolfe was born and the Virginia Company decided to bring Pocahontas and her son to London to show off their success. They arrived in late spring 1616, and she was presented as visiting royalty. Pocahontas was received at the Royal Court and in an elaborate ceremony by the Bishop of London. But the rapidly growing city of London was badly polluted — both its air and water. As the visiting party was moving down the Thames River to begin their homeward voyage, Pocahontas became very sick and they went ashore at Gravesend. She died and was buried there in March 1617, age 20. Baby Thomas was also sickly and John left him to be brought up by his brother in Norfolk, for fear he would not survive the long ocean voyage.............

https://time.com/5548379/pocahontas-real-meaning/

_


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 155695
> *March 21 1617 Pocahontas dies
> 
> Full Name:* Matoaka
> *Profession:* American Indian Princess
> 
> 
> _……………..Soon, Thomas Rolfe was born and the Virginia Company decided to bring Pocahontas and her son to London to show off their success. They arrived in late spring 1616, and she was presented as visiting royalty. Pocahontas was received at the Royal Court and in an elaborate ceremony by the Bishop of London. But the rapidly growing city of London was badly polluted — both its air and water. As the visiting party was moving down the Thames River to begin their homeward voyage, Pocahontas became very sick and they went ashore at Gravesend. She died and was buried there in March 1617, age 20. Baby Thomas was also sickly and John left him to be brought up by his brother in Norfolk, for fear he would not survive the long ocean voyage.............
> 
> https://time.com/5548379/pocahontas-real-meaning/_


Pocahontas was the daughter of Powhatan, the paramount chief of a network of tributary tribal nations in the Tsenacommacah, encompassing the Tidewater region of Virginia. Pocahontas was captured and held for ransom by the English during Anglo-Indian hostilities in 1613. During her captivity, she converted to Christianity and took the name Rebecca. When the opportunity arose for her to return to her people, she chose to remain with the English.

_The abduction of Pocahontas 1619, Johann Theodor de Bry. An engraving depicting a full narrative of the event._


----------



## RnR

*21 March 1556 – In Oxford, the Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer is burned at the stake.*

Thomas Cranmer (2 July 1489 – 21 March 1556) was a leader of the English Reformation and Archbishop of Canterbury during the reigns of Henry VIII, Edward VI and, for a short time, Mary I. During Cranmer's tenure as Archbishop of Canterbury, he was responsible for establishing the first doctrinal and liturgical structures of the reformed Church of England. Under Henry's rule, Cranmer did not make many radical changes in the Church. When Edward came to the throne, Cranmer was able to promote major reforms. He wrote and compiled the first two editions of the Book of Common Prayer and  changed doctrine in areas such as the Eucharist, clerical celibacy, the role of images in places of worship, and the veneration of saints.

_Cranmer's 1549 Book of Common Prayer. The Arrest of Thomas Cranmer During Cole's Sermon in St. Mary's Church and Cranmer's martyrdom and execution, 21 March 1556, from Foxe's Book of Martyrs._






After the accession of the Roman Catholic Mary I, Cranmer was put on trial for treason and heresy. Imprisoned for over two years and under pressure from Church authorities, he made several recantations and apparently reconciled himself with the Roman Catholic Church. However, on the day of his execution, he withdrew his recantations, to die a heretic to Roman Catholics and a martyr for the principles of the English Reformation.


----------



## RnR

*21 March 2006 – The social media site Twitter is founded.*

Twitter was founded on 21 March 2006 by Jack Dorsey, Noah Glass, Biz Stone, and Evan Williams and launched in July of that year. Twitter's origins lie in a "daylong brainstorming session" held by board members of the podcasting company Odeo. Jack Dorsey, then an undergraduate student at New York University, introduced the idea of an individual using an SMS service to communicate with a small group. The service rapidly gained worldwide popularity. On the day of the 2016 U.S. presidential election, Twitter proved to be the largest source of breaking news, with 40 million election-related tweets sent by 10 pm that day.
_
Twitter co-founders Jack Dorsey, left, and Biz Stone launched Twitter in 2006. As of 8 January 2021, the ten Twitter accounts with the most followers were:_






_Note: Twitter permanently suspended Donald Trump's account "due to the risk of further incitement of violence" on 8 January 2021. At the time, he was the sixth most-followed account, with over 88 million followers._


----------



## RnR

*22 March 1622 – During the Jamestown massacre, native Powhatan braves kill 347 English settlers around Jamestown in Virginia, a third of the colony's population.*

Jamestown, founded in 1607, was the site of the first successful English settlement in North America, and was then the capital of the Colony of Virginia. Its tobacco economy led to constant expansion and seizure of Powhatan lands, which ultimately provoked a violent reaction. The Powhatan had soon realised that the Englishmen did not settle in Jamestown to trade with them. The English wanted more; they wanted control over the land. As Chief Powhatan said, “Your coming is not for trade, but to invade my people and possess my country”.

_The Indian massacre of 1622, depicted as a woodcut by Matthaus Merian, 1628._






The massacre took place on Friday, 22 March 1622. The Powhatan braves grabbed any tools or weapons available and killed all English settlers they found around Jamestown, including men, women, and children of all ages. Chief Opechancanough led a coordinated series of surprise attacks by the Powhatan Confederacy that killed 347 people, a quarter of the English population of the Virginia colony.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 22
Australia’s most wanted man, Malcolm Naden is caught after 7 years on the run, living rough in the bush.


In June 2005 the body of his neighbour, Kristy Scholes, is found in the bathroom of his family's Dubbo home and Naden goes on the run.

As the years go by, he was always one step ahead of police and it was getting embarrassing. He kept away from towns and camped in the bush and lived in isolated holiday cabins for almost seven years.

Police rigged up hidden cameras in rugged bushland and it paid off. On 22 March 2012 they approached a sleeping bag and the search was finally over.


----------



## mellowyellow

April 23 1564
William Shakespeare is born at Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, England.



Investigation of Shakespeare’s tomb at Holy Trinity Church in Stratford, concludes the Bard’s skull was probably stolen.


----------



## RnR

*23 March 1540 – Waltham Abbey in Essex is surrendered to King Henry VIII of England; the last religious community to be closed during the Dissolution of the Monasteries.*

Waltham Abbey has been a place of worship since the 7th century. The present building dates mainly from the early 12th century and is an example of Norman architecture. In the Late Middle Ages, Waltham was one of the largest church buildings in England and a major site of pilgrimage.

_Abbey Church, Waltham Abbey, Essex, England. The Nave, Abbey Church._






Waltham was the last abbey in England to be dissolved when the last abbot, Robert Fuller, surrendered the abbey and its estates to Henry VIII's commissioners on on 23 March 1540.


----------



## RnR

*23 March 1801 – Tsar Paul I of Russia is struck with a sword, then strangled, and finally trampled to death inside his bedroom at St. Michael's Castle.*

Paul I (1754–1801) reigned as Emperor of Russia between 1796 and 1801. Officially, he was the only son of Peter III, whom he resembled physically and by character, and of Catherine the Great, though Catherine hinted that he was fathered by her lover Sergei Saltykov, who also had Romanov blood. Paul remained overshadowed by his mother for much of his life. During the first year of his reign, Paul emphatically reversed many of the harsh policies of his mother. His reign lasted five years, ending with his assassination by conspirators.

_Tsar Paul I. St Michael's Castle, a former royal residence in the historic centre of Saint Petersburg, where Emperor Paul was murdered within weeks of the opening festivities._






On the night of 23 March 1801, Paul was murdered in his bedroom in the newly built St. Michael's Castle by a band of dismissed military officers. They charged into his bedroom, flushed with drink after dining together, and found Paul hiding behind some drapes in the corner. The conspirators pulled him out, forced him to the table, and tried to compel him to sign his abdication. Paul offered some resistance, and Nikolay Zubov struck him with a sword, after which the assassins strangled and trampled him to death.
_*The assassins were not punished by Alexander, his 23-year-old son who succeeded him, and the court physician James Wylie declared apoplexy the official cause of death.*_


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *23 March 1540 – Waltham Abbey in Essex is surrendered to King Henry VIII of England; the last religious community to be closed during the Dissolution of the Monasteries.*
> 
> Waltham Abbey has been a place of worship since the 7th century. The present building dates mainly from the early 12th century and is an example of Norman architecture. In the Late Middle Ages, Waltham was one of the largest church buildings in England and a major site of pilgrimage.
> 
> _Abbey Church, Waltham Abbey, Essex, England. The Nave, Abbey Church._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waltham was the last abbey in England to be dissolved when the last abbot, Robert Fuller, surrendered the abbey and its estates to Henry VIII's commissioners on on 23 March 1540.


What a ruthless, thieving rat.


----------



## Pappy

Butch Cassidy is one of the most famous burglars in the world. He was the leader of the Wild Bunch in the Old Western United States. He became famous for being notoriously good at robbing banks and trains, often running away with half a million dollars with each steal.

In 1900, several members of the Ild Bunch gang were shot and killed after an ambitious robbery and Butch Cassidy fled the country with law enforcement on his tail. He and the rest of his gang were killed in Bolivia after hiding for nearly 10 years.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> Butch Cassidy is one of the most famous burglars in the world. He was the leader of the Wild Bunch in the Old Western United States. He became famous for being notoriously good at robbing banks and trains, often running away with half a million dollars with each steal.
> 
> In 1900, several members of the Ild Bunch gang were shot and killed after an ambitious robbery and Butch Cassidy fled the country with law enforcement on his tail. He and the rest of his gang were killed in Bolivia after hiding for nearly 10 years. View attachment 156200


and what a great movie.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 24
1939 "Wuthering Heights" based on the novel by Emily Brontë, directed by William Wyler and starring Merle Oberon and Laurence Olivier, premieres in Los Angeles


----------



## SetWave

The iconic GGB opened in 1937.


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Butch Cassidy is one of the most famous burglars in the world. He was the leader of the Wild Bunch in the Old Western United States. He became famous for being notoriously good at robbing banks and trains, often running away with half a million dollars with each steal.
> 
> In 1900, several members of the Ild Bunch gang were shot and killed after an ambitious robbery and Butch Cassidy fled the country with law enforcement on his tail. He and the rest of his gang were killed in Bolivia after hiding for nearly 10 years. View attachment 156200


*This image is known as the "Fort Worth Five Photograph."*







_Front row left to right: Harry A. Longabaugh, alias the Sundance Kid, Ben Kilpatrick, alias the Tall Texan, Robert Leroy Parker, alias Butch Cassidy; Standing: Will Carver & Harvey Logan, alias Kid Curry; Fort Worth, Texas, 1900._


----------



## RnR

*24 March 1882 – Robert Koch announces the discovery of Mycobacterium tuberculosis, the bacterium responsible for tuberculosis.*

Robert Heinrich Hermann Koch (1843–1910) was a German physician and microbiologist. As the founder of modern bacteriology, he identified the specific causative agents of tuberculosis, cholera, and anthrax and gave experimental support for the concept of infectious disease, which included experiments on humans. Mycobacterium tuberculosis, then known as the "tubercle bacillus", was first described on 24 March 1882 by Robert Koch, who subsequently received the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine for this discovery in 1905; the bacterium is also known as "Koch's bacillus”.






*The 24th March is World Tuberculosis Day in recognition of the day Robert Koch announced his tuberculosis discovery.*


----------



## RnR

*24 March 1896 – In Russia, A S Popov makes the first radio signal transmission in history.*

Alexander Stepanovich Popov (1859–1906) was a Russian physicist who is acclaimed in his homeland and some eastern European countries as the inventor of radio. Popov's work as a teacher at a Russian naval school led him to explore high frequency electrical phenomena. On 7 May 1895 he presented a paper on a wireless lightning detector he had built that worked via using a coherer to detect radio noise from lightning strikes. This day is celebrated in the Russian Federation as Radio Day. On 24 March 1896 Popov used radio waves to transmit a message between different campus buildings in St Petersburg.

_Alexander Stepanovich Popov with his device. USSR stamp ... text says "Inventor of radio, A. S. Popov, 1859-1906. Demonstration of the first radio, 1895”._


----------



## RadishRose

George Frideric Handel​*Composer
Born: February 23, 1685
Birthplace:* Halle, Duchy of Magdeburg, Germany
*Died: April 14, 1759* (aged 74)

1743-03-23 George Frideric Handel's oratorio "Messiah" premieres in London


----------



## mellowyellow

Civil War veterans from the North and South shake hands at the Battle of Gettysburg's 50th anniversary, 1913.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 25

On 25 March 1807, the Abolition of the Slave Trade Act entered the statute books. Nevertheless, although the Act made it illegal to engage in the slave trade throughout the British colonies, trafficking between the Caribbean islands continued, regardless, until 1811.


----------



## RnR

*25 March 1199 – Richard I of England, or Richard the Lionheart, is wounded by a crossbow bolt, leading to his death on April 6.*

Richard I (1157–1199) was King of England from 6 July 1189 until his death. He also ruled as Duke of Normandy, Aquitaine and Gascony, Lord of Cyprus, Count of Poitiers, Anjou, Maine, and Nantes, and was overlord of Brittany at various times during the same period. Most of his life as king was spent on Crusade, in captivity, or actively defending his lands in France. After the fall Richard’s fortress, the Château de Gisors in Normandy, to King Philip II of France Richard set about building the vast Château Gaillard, "one of the finest castles in Europe”, overlooking the River Seine.

_Richard the Lionheart from a 12th-Century Codex. Richard I being anointed during his coronation in Westminster Abbey, from a 13th-century chronicle. Artist’s impression of Château Gaillard. Castle de Châlus-Chabrol in 1460. Richard forgiving the crossbowman Bertrand de Gurdun. Tomb containing the heart of King Richard at Rouen Cathedral._





_In the early evening of 25 March 1199, Richard was walking around the castle perimeter without his chainmail, investigating the progress of sappers on the castle walls. Missiles were occasionally shot from the castle walls, but these were given little attention. One defender in particular amused the king greatly, a man standing on the walls, crossbow in one hand, the other clutching a frying pan he had been using all day as a shield to beat off missiles. He deliberately aimed at the king, which the king applauded; however, another crossbowman then struck the king in the left shoulder near the neck. He tried to pull this out in the privacy of his tent but failed; a surgeon removed it, "carelessly mangling" the King's arm in the process._

The crossbowman turned out to be a boy. He said Richard had killed his father and two brothers, and that he had killed Richard in revenge. Richard forgave him before he ordered the boy to be freed and sent away with 100 shillings. Richard’s wound swiftly became gangrenous and he died on 6 April 1199 in the arms of his mother.


----------



## RnR

*25 March 1807 - The first fare-paying, passenger railway service in the world was established on the Swansea and Mumbles Railway in Wales.*

The Swansea and Mumbles Railway was the world's first passenger railway service, located in Swansea, Wales, United Kingdom. Originally built under an Act of Parliament of 1804 to move limestone from the quarries of Mumbles to Swansea and to the markets beyond, it carried the world's first fare-paying railway passengers on 25 March 1807. It later moved from horse power to steam locomotion, and finally converted to electric trams.

_Horse-drawn passenger carriage on the Swansea and Mumbles Railway, 1807. A very popular service._






At the time of the railway's closure, it had been the world's longest serving railway. At 11.52 on Tuesday 5 January 1960, the last train, a ceremonial special carrying local dignitaries, left Swansea for Mumbles driven by Frank Duncan, who had worked on the railway since 1907.


----------



## RnR

*25 March 1936 – Tasmania's telephone cable to mainland Australia is opened.*

On Wednesday 25 March 1936, Prime Minister Joseph Lyons, who was born in the town of Stanley, opened the world’s longest submarine telephone and telegraph cable link, extending from mainland Australia to Tasmania.






Despite being separated from the Australian mainland, improved telephone and submarine technology enabled the colony of Tasmania to be linked. A new submarine cable extending from Apollo Bay in Victoria to Stanley on the northwest coast of Tasmania, the cable was completed in 1936 and was, at the time, the longest submarine cable in the world.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> Civil War veterans from the North and South shake hands at the Battle of Gettysburg's 50th anniversary, 1913.
> 
> View attachment 156455


Lovely to see Mellowyellow. Hopefully time heals as they say.

All honourably discharged veterans were invited to the reunion, drawing more than 50,000 members of the Grand Army of the Republic (the north) and the United Confederate Veterans (the south). Fifty years after the battle, many were in their 70s.

_A Union veteran and a Confederate veteran shake hands at the Assembly Tent._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

On the evening of March 25th, 1944, with the Third Battle of Cassino over, two British correspondents from the AFPU (Army Film and Photo Unit) entered the ruined town under the cover of darkness.

Accompanying them were the men of C Company, 25th New Zealand Battalion, on their way back to the northern sector of Cassino after a two-day rotation in reserve.

The AFPU team, composed by photographer Lt. Richard Gade and cameraman Sgt J. Jessiman, spent the next 48 hours with C Company, concentrating on the activities of its no.13 Platoon.

Although shot 3 days after the offensive had been called off, their photos and cine footage represent the most authentic images of the third Battle collected by the Allied side.

In this photo, Corporal Allan Bartlett, one of the Battalion snipers, scans the ruins through the scope of his Lee-Enfield No.4 MkI (T). On one of his dope sheets, Sgt Jessiman wrote:

“Nobody moves during the day for to move even from one building to another is to invite death from a sniper’s bullet or a mortar shell…”

Every time he was questioned about the number of enemy soldiers he had killed, Corporal Bartlett simply replied: “Several…”

Colour by Rui @incoloreveritas
Original: IWM (NA 13384)


----------



## Pappy

A very poignant photograph of a former prisoner of war, Australian Army Nursing Service (AANS) nurse Sister Kathleen Blake, recovering in hospital, 1945.

It took months for the former internees to regain their health after three and a half years of captivity by the Japanese in WW2.

Kathleen’s last rank was Captain. She was a survivor of the ill-fated SS Vyner Brooke, sunk by the Japanese on the 14th of February 1942.  Of the 65 servicewomen who embarked on the Vyner Brooke, only 24 returned to Australia. Of the 32 taken prisoner of war, 8 died in captivity.

Kathleen passed away, aged 85 years, on 7th April 1998 at Sydney, NSW. and is buried in the New South Wales Garden of Remembrance.

Around 5,000 Australian nurses served in a variety of locations, including the Middle East, the Mediterranean, Britain, Asia, the Pacific, and Australia.

78 died, some through accident or illness, but most as a result of enemy action or while prisoners of war.

Lest We Forget.

Photograph came from the State Library of Victoria (SLV) an005114.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> A very poignant photograph of a former prisoner of war, Australian Army Nursing Service (AANS) nurse Sister Kathleen Blake, recovering in hospital, 1945.
> 
> It took months for the former internees to regain their health after three and a half years of captivity by the Japanese in WW2.
> 
> Kathleen’s last rank was Captain. She was a survivor of the ill-fated SS Vyner Brooke, sunk by the Japanese on the 14th of February 1942.  Of the 65 servicewomen who embarked on the Vyner Brooke, only 24 returned to Australia. Of the 32 taken prisoner of war, 8 died in captivity.
> 
> Kathleen passed away, aged 85 years, on 7th April 1998 at Sydney, NSW. and is buried in the New South Wales Garden of Remembrance.
> 
> Around 5,000 Australian nurses served in a variety of locations, including the Middle East, the Mediterranean, Britain, Asia, the Pacific, and Australia.
> 
> 78 died, some through accident or illness, but most as a result of enemy action or while prisoners of war.
> 
> Lest We Forget.
> 
> Photograph came from the State Library of Victoria (SLV) an005114.View attachment 156594


Stunning photo, many thanks Pappy, I knew the men suffered terribly but had no idea women were also starved, like this poor woman.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> View attachment 156551


Lovely story, thanks Pappy


----------



## mellowyellow

Elvis Presley being sworn into the U.S. Army at Fort Chaffee, Arkansas, March 24, 1958. offered the chance to enlist in Special Services to entertain the troops and live in priority housing, but was persuaded by his manager to serve as a regular soldier.


----------



## mellowyellow

1969 pic of Michael Jackson and his classmates in Grade 6


----------



## mellowyellow

_March 26
1953 Dr. Jonas Salk announces that he has successfully tested a vaccine to prevent Polio, clinical trials began the next year
*Why Famous:* Discovered and developed the first successful inactivated polio vaccine.

When the Salk vaccine was introduced, polio was considered the most frightening public health problem of the post-war United States.

He was uninterested in personal profit and when asked in a televised interview who owned the patent to the vaccine, Salk replied: "There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?"

*Born: 28 October 1914
Birthplace:* NYC, New York, USA
*Died: 23 June 1995* (aged 80)_
*Cause of Death: Heart Failure*

I remember lining up for the shot in primary school, wonderful man who wasn't interest in profit, he was such a great humanitarian.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> Elvis Presley being sworn into the U.S. Army at Fort Chaffee, Arkansas, March 24, 1958. offered the chance to enlist in Special Services to entertain the troops and live in priority housing, but was persuaded by his manager to serve as a regular soldier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156658


Thanks Mellowyellow ... brings back memories, not that I was a fan in those days.

_Elvis Presley served in the United States Army between March 1958 and March 1960. During his service, Presley's life was affected in many ways, beginning with the death of his mother. Not long before he was to be stationed in Germany, Gladys Presley died of a heart attack brought on by acute hepatitis and cirrhosis at age 46. When he was stationed in West Germany, he met his future wife Priscilla Beaulieu and became dependent on stimulants and barbiturates. This unhealthy addiction eventually led to his divorce, and ultimately his death at age 42 in 1977._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 156677
> 
> _March 26
> 1953 Dr. Jonas Salk announces that he has successfully tested a vaccine to prevent Polio, clinical trials began the next year
> *Why Famous:* Discovered and developed the first successful inactivated polio vaccine.
> 
> When the Salk vaccine was introduced, polio was considered the most frightening public health problem of the post-war United States.
> 
> He was uninterested in personal profit and when asked in a televised interview who owned the patent to the vaccine, Salk replied: "There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?"
> 
> *Born: 28 October 1914
> Birthplace:* NYC, New York, USA
> *Died: 23 June 1995* (aged 80)_
> *Cause of Death: Heart Failure*
> 
> I remember lining up for the shot in primary school, wonderful man who wasn't interest in profit, he was such a great humanitarian.


Brilliant work.

Incidents of poliomyelitis began to rise to epidemic proportions across Europe and North America, reaching their peak in the United States in 1952, with 57,628 cases in one year. One of the worst symptoms of acute polio was muscle paralysis. If paralysis affected the chest muscles, the patient couldn’t breathe unaided and might die. The solution came from a team at Harvard University. The 'iron lung', as it was nicknamed, was a huge metal box attached to bellows in which the patient was encased. The continuous suction from the bellows kept the patient breathing. It soon became a feature of the polio wards of the mid-1900s. By 1939, around 1,000 iron lungs were in use in the USA.

_An "iron lung" ward._


----------



## RnR

*26 March 1812 – A political cartoon in the Boston Gazette coins the term "gerrymander" to describe oddly shaped electoral districts designed to help incumbents win reelection.*

Gerrymandering is a practice intended to establish a political advantage for a particular party or group by manipulating electoral district boundaries. In 1812, Governor Elbridge Gerry signed a bill that redrew Massachusetts state senate election districts to benefit his Democratic-Republican Party. The word gerrymander, originally written Gerry-mander, was used for the first time in the Boston Gazette on 26 March 1812 in relation to a caricature satirising the bizarre shape of a district in Essex County, Massachusetts, as a dragon-like "monster".

_Gerrymander caricature by Elkanah Tisdale in the Boston Gazette, 26 March 1812._





_Federalist newspaper editors and others at the time likened the district shape to a salamander. The word gerrymander is a blend of Governor Gerry's last name and salamander._


----------



## RnR

*26 March 1830 – The Book of Mormon is published in Palmyra, New York.*
_
The Book of Mormon is a sacred text of the Latter Day Saint movement, which adherents believe contains writings of ancient prophets who lived on the American continent from approximately 2200 BC to AD 421. It was first published by Joseph Smith and went on sale at the bookstore of E. B. Grandin in Palmyra, New York on 26 March 1830._

According to Smith, he was seventeen years of age when an angel of God named Moroni appeared to him and he experienced a series of visions, including one in which he saw "two personages" and others in which the angel directed him to an ancient book of golden plates bound by wire buried in a nearby hill in present-day Wayne County, New York. He said the plates were inscribed with a Judeo-Christian history of an ancient American civilisation. Smith published what he said was an English translation of these plates as the Book of Mormon when he was twenty-four years old. Accounts vary of the way in which Smith dictated the Book of Mormon. Smith himself implied that he read the plates directly using spectacles prepared for the purpose of translating. Other accounts variously state that he used one or more seer stones placed in a top hat. Both the special spectacles and the seer stone were at times referred to as the "Urim and Thummim".

_Joseph Smith. Cover page of The Book of Mormon from an original 1830 edition, by Joseph Smith. U.S. Library of Congress. Plates of Nephi as described._





Smith enlisted his neighbour Martin Harris as a scribe during his initial work on the text. During the translating process itself, Smith sometimes separated himself from his scribe with a blanket between them. Additionally, the plates were not always present during the translating process, and when present, they were always covered up. The same year the Book of Mormon was published, Smith organised the Church of Christ, calling it a restoration of the early Christian church. By the time of his death fourteen years later, he had attracted tens of thousands of followers and founded a religious culture that continues to the present. The Latter Day Saint movement has over 16 million members today.


----------



## RnR

*26 March 1983 – Anthony Blunt, English historian and spy dies.*

_Anthony Frederick Blunt (26 September 1907 – 26 March 1983), known as Sir Anthony Blunt, KCVO, from 1956 to 1979, was a leading British art historian who in 1964, after being offered immunity from prosecution, confessed to having been a Soviet spy. Blunt was Professor of the History of Art at the University of London, director of the Courtauld Institute of Art and Surveyor of the Queen's Pictures._

Blunt had been a member of the Cambridge Five, a group of spies working for the Soviet Union from some time in the 1930s to at least the early 1950s.  In 1963, MI5 learned of Blunt's espionage from an American, Michael Straight, whom he had recruited. Blunt confessed to MI5 on 23 April 1964, and Queen Elizabeth II was informed shortly thereafter. In return for Blunt's full confession, the British government agreed to keep his spying career an official secret for fifteen years, and granted him full immunity from prosecution.

_Queen Elizabeth II with Anthony Blunt in 1959. The Cambridge Five: Arnold Deutsch the NKVD recruiter Cambridge, Kim Philby, Donald MacLean, Guy burgess and Anthony Blunt._





His confession was revealed publicly by Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher in November 1979. He was stripped of his knighthood immediately thereafter. For weeks after Thatcher’s announcement, Blunt was hunted by the press. He was removed as an Honorary Fellow of Trinity College and dismissed from his position in the British Academy. He broke down in tears in his BBC Television confession at the age of 72. Blunt died of a heart attack at his London home in 1983, aged 75.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 27 1625
Charles 1, King of England, Scotland and Ireland ascends the English throne

*Why Famous:* Lost the English Civil War, executed in Whitehall, London - but wore an extra shirt because he did not want shivers due to the cold to be misinterpreted as fear.

Born: 19 November, 1600
Birthplace/ Dunfermline, Fife, Scotland
Died: 30 January 1649 (aged 48)
Cause of Death: Decapitation


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 156839
> March 27 1625
> Charles 1, King of England, Scotland and Ireland ascends the English throne
> 
> *Why Famous:* Lost the English Civil War, executed in Whitehall, London - but wore an extra shirt because he did not want shivers due to the cold to be misinterpreted as fear.
> 
> Born: 19 November, 1600
> Birthplace/ Dunfermline, Fife, Scotland
> Died: 30 January 1649 (aged 48)
> Cause of Death: Decapitation


A tumultuous life and a grizzly death.

_Contemporary German print of Charles I's beheading outside the Banqueting House, Whitehall._


----------



## RnR

*27 March 1964 – The Good Friday earthquake, the most powerful earthquake recorded in North American history at a magnitude of 9.2 strikes south central Alaska, killing 125 people and inflicting massive damage to the city of Anchorage.*

The 1964 Alaskan earthquake caused ground fissures, collapsing structures, and tsunamis resulting from the earthquake caused about 139 deaths. Lasting four minutes and thirty-eight seconds, the magnitude 9.2 megathrust earthquake was the most powerful recorded in North American history, and the second most powerful recorded in world history.

_The earthquake split the Turnagain section of Anchorage with a criss-cross of deep fissures. Fourth Avenue in Anchorage, Alaska.




_


----------



## RnR

*27 March 1977 – The deadliest aviation accident in history occurs when two Boeing 747 airliners collide on a foggy runway on Tenerife in the Canary Islands, killing 583.*

A terrorist incident at Gran Canaria Airport had caused many flights to be diverted to Los Rodeos, including the two aircraft involved in the disaster. The airport quickly became congested with parked aircraft blocking the only taxiway and forcing departing aircraft to taxi on the runway instead. Patches of thick fog were also drifting across the airfield, preventing aircraft and control tower from seeing each other.






The deadly collision occurred when KLM 4805 initiated its takeoff run while Pan Am 1736, shrouded in fog, was still on the runway and about to turn off onto the taxiway. Both planes were destroyed in the collision. All 248 passengers and crew aboard the KLM plane died, as did 335 passengers and crew aboard the Pan Am plane, primarily due to the fire and explosions resulting from the fuel spilled and ignited in the impact.


----------



## Meanderer

mellowyellow said:


> The making of Henry VIII's Crown


Lovely video.  Thank you!


----------



## mellowyellow

March 28
World’s largest dinosaur footprint at 1.7 metres found in Kimberley, Western Australia on this day in 2017.


_Scientists have published details of the world's biggest dinosaur footprints, found in Western Australia, with the sauropod prints measuring a whopping 1.7 metres…….._

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03...saur-footprint-found-north-western-wa/8391098


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> March 28
> World’s largest dinosaur footprint at 1.7 metres found in Kimberley, Western Australia on this day in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 156989
> _Scientists have published details of the world's biggest dinosaur footprints, found in Western Australia, with the sauropod prints measuring a whopping 1.7 metres…….._
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03...saur-footprint-found-north-western-wa/8391098


Amazingly huge creatures ... what a find.

_More remarkable to scientists is that the world's biggest footprints are just one type of about 21 different kinds of dinosaur footprints in the area. "With 21 different types of tracks represented, that makes it the most diverse dinosaur footprint fauna in the world," Dr Salisbury said._


----------



## RnR

*28 March 1483 – Raphael, Italian painter and architect is born.*

Raffaello Sanzio da Urbino, known as Raphael, was an Italian painter and architect of the High Renaissance. Together with Michelangelo and Leonardo da Vinci, he forms the traditional trinity of great masters of that period. After his death, the influence of his great rival Michelangelo was more widespread until the 18th and 19th centuries, when Raphael's more serene and harmonious qualities were again regarded as the highest models.

_The Sistine Madonna is perhaps the most thoroughly discussed and analysed of all Raphael's paintings. The School of Athens is one of Raphael’s most famous frescoes._






Raphael was enormously productive, running an unusually large workshop and, despite his death at 37, leaving a large body of work. Many of his works are found in the Vatican Palace, where the frescoed Raphael Rooms were the central, and the largest, work of his career. The best known work is The School of Athens in the Vatican Stanza della Segnatura.


----------



## RnR

*28 March 1566 – The foundation stone of Valletta, Malta's capital city, is laid by Jean Parisot de Valette, Grand Master of the Sovereign Military Order of Malta.*

Valletta contains buildings from the 16th century onwards, built during the rule of the Order of St. John also known as Knights Hospitaller. The city is essentially Baroque in character, with elements of Mannerist, Neo-Classical and Modern architecture in selected areas, though the Second World War left major scars on the city, particularly the destruction of the Royal Opera House. The City of Valletta was officially recognised as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1980.

_Grand Master's Palace, Valletta. The Tapestry Hall. The Palace Armoury._






The building of a city on the Sciberras Peninsula had been proposed by the Order of Saint John as early as 1524. Back then, the only building on the peninsula was a small watchtower dedicated to Erasmus of Formia (Saint Elmo), which had been built in 1488. In 1552, the watchtower was demolished and the larger Fort Saint Elmo was built in its place.

_Aerial view of Valletta. South-eastern fortifications: St. James' Bastion, left; St Peter’s and St Paul's Bastion, right, having at its top the porticoes of the Upper Barracks Gardens._






In the Great Siege of 1565, Fort Saint Elmo fell to the Ottomans, but the Order eventually won the siege with the help of Sicilian reinforcements. The victorious Grand Master, Jean de Valette, immediately set out to build a new fortified city on the Sciberras Peninsula to protect the Order's position in Malta and bind the Knights to the island. The city took his name and was called La Valletta.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 29
845 Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, who collect a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.


A 5,000 strong fleet of Danish Vikings invaded Frankish lands in 845 and only retreated after besieging Paris and securing a ransom from the Frankish King Charles the Bald. They were part of a series of devastating raids begun by the Vikings from the 790s.

Although struck by an outbreak of plague, the Vikings overcame this to return home with their ransom of 7,000 French livres of gold and silver.


----------



## RnR

*29 March 1871 – Royal Albert Hall is opened by Queen Victoria.*

In 1851, the Great Exhibition, for which the Crystal Palace was built, was held in Hyde Park, London. The exhibition was a great success and led Prince Albert, the Prince Consort, to propose the creation of a permanent series of facilities for the enlightenment of the public in the area. Progress on the scheme was slow and in 1861 Prince Albert died, without having seen his ideas come to fruition. However, a memorial was proposed for Hyde Park, with a Great Hall opposite.

_Queen Victoria arrives for the official opening on 29 March 1871._






The Hall proposal was approved and the site of Gore House was purchased with some of the profits from the Exhibition. In April 1867 Queen Victoria signed the Royal Charter of the Corporation of the Hall of Arts and Sciences which was to operate the Hall and on 20 May, laid the foundation stone. The official opening ceremony of the Hall was on 29 March 1871. A welcoming speech was given by Edward, the Prince of Wales; Queen Victoria was too overcome to speak. A concert followed.


----------



## RnR

*29 March 1974 – The Terracotta Army was discovered in Shaanxi province, China.*

The Terracotta Army was discovered on 29 March 1974 by farmers digging a water well approximately 1.5 kilometres east of the Qin Emperor's tomb mound at Mount Li, a region riddled with underground springs and watercourses. The Terracotta Army is a collection of terracotta sculptures depicting the armies of Qin Shi Huang, the first Emperor of China. It is a form of funerary art buried with the emperor in 210–209 BCE and whose purpose was to protect the emperor in his afterlife.

_Pit one, which is 230 metres long and 62 metres wide, contains the main army of more than 6,000 figures._






_The figures vary in height according to their roles, with the tallest being the generals. The figures include warriors, chariots and horses. Estimates from 2007 were that the three pits containing the Terracotta Army held more than 8,000 soldiers, 130 chariots with 520 horses and 150 cavalry horses, the majority of which remained buried in the pits nearby Qin Shi Huang's mausoleum. Other terracotta non-military figures were found in other pits, including officials, acrobats, strongmen and musicians._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> March 29
> 845 Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, who collect a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.
> 
> View attachment 157126
> A 5,000 strong fleet of Danish Vikings invaded Frankish lands in 845 and only retreated after besieging Paris and securing a ransom from the Frankish King Charles the Bald. They were part of a series of devastating raids begun by the Vikings from the 790s.
> 
> Although struck by an outbreak of plague, the Vikings overcame this to return home with their ransom of 7,000 French livres of gold and silver.


Wonderful illustration, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*30 March 1772 – Lieutenant Louis Aleno de St Alouarn of the French Navy made the first claim of sovereignty over Western Australia by a European power, at Turtle Bay on Dirk Hartog Island.*

At Baie de Prise de Possession, translated as “Bay of Taking Possession”; later Turtle Bay at Dirk Hartog Island on 30 March 1772, Officer Jean Mengaud de la Hage became the first European to formally claim possession of Western Australia, on behalf of King Louis XV whilst St Alouarn himself remained aboard the ship. It means that the honour of the claim on behalf of the king should go to Mengaud, rather than St Alouarn. Members of Mengaud's ceremonial team raised the white ensign on the island and buried a bottle containing a document stating what had occurred, alongside two silver écu coins, worth six Livres tournois or Francs.

_Louis Aleno de St Alouarn, a notable French mariner and explorer. Map of Shark Bay area showing Dirk Hartog Island. A westward look at Frederickstown. Lithograph reproduction of an etching on woven paper made by Major Lockyer prior to April 1827._






*The French claim over Western Australia was never secured by a permanent settlement.*

By 1826, following an expedition to the south coast of Western Australia by Jules Dumont d'Urville, British authorities were seeking to forestall French settlement in Australia. A British Army force, under Major Edmund Lockyer, was despatched from Sydney in the brig Amity, establishing a permanent British settlement at King George Sound, named Frederickstown, later known as Albany.


----------



## RnR

*30 March 1820 – Anna Sewell, English author of the novel Black Beauty is born.*

Anna Sewell (30 March 1820 – 25 April 1878) was an English novelist. Sewell was born into a devoutly Quaker family. Her father was Isaac Phillip Sewell, and her mother, Mary Wright Sewell, was a successful author of children's books. She had one sibling, a younger brother named Philip. The children were largely educated at home by their mother due to a lack of money for schooling.

_Anna Sewel. A copy of the first edition of the book on 24 November 1877, dedicated by the author to her mother, was auctioned off at Christie's in London in June 2006 for £33,000._






In 1824, Sewell slipped at home and severely injured her ankles. For the rest of her life she could not stand without a crutch or walk for any length of time. For greater mobility, she frequently used horse-drawn carriages, which contributed to her love of horses and concern for the humane treatment of animals.


----------



## RnR

*30 March 1853 – Vincent van Gogh, Dutch-French painter and illustrator is born.*

Vincent Willem van Gogh (30 March 1853 – 29 July 1890) was a Dutch Post-Impressionist painter who is among the most famous and influential figures in the history of Western art. In just over a decade he created about 2,100 artworks, including around 860 oil paintings, most of them in the last two years of his life. They include landscapes, still lifes, portraits and self-portraits, and are characterised by bold colours and dramatic, impulsive and expressive brushwork that contributed to the foundations of modern art. His suicide at 37 followed years of mental illness and poverty.

_Vincent circa 1866, about 13 years old. Vincent van Gogh in 1873, when he worked at the Goupil & Cie's gallery in The Hague. The Starry Night, June 1889, Museum of Modern Art, New York._






Van Gogh suffered from psychotic episodes and delusions and though he worried about his mental stability, he often neglected his physical health, did not eat properly and drank heavily. His friendship with Gauguin ended after a confrontation with a razor, when in a rage, he severed part of his own left ear. He spent time in psychiatric hospitals, including a period at Saint-Rémy. After he discharged himself and moved to the Auberge Ravoux in Auvers-sur-Oise near Paris, he came under the care of the homoeopathic doctor Paul Gachet. His depression continued and on 27 July 1890, Van Gogh shot himself in the chest with a revolver. He died from his injuries two days later.


----------



## mellowyellow

March 30
1867 Alaska Purchase

US buys Alaska from Russia for $7,200,000 ($109 million in 2018), roughly 2 cents an acre.


_Russia was damaged militarily by its defeat in the Crimean War, in which Britain and its ally France defeated the Empire. Russian Tsar Alexander II began looking for ways to sell Alaska to America, especially as the territory would be impossible to defend if Britain decided to attack it. (Britain held Canada as a colony at the time of the sale.)_


----------



## mellowyellow

Ronald Reagan Waves Moments Before He Is Shot by John Hinckley Junior, March 30, 1981


and after


----------



## mellowyellow

_On May 13th, 1973, 55-year old Bobby Riggs thrashed Margaret Court, then the world No 2, in a match known as the "Mother's Day Massacre".

 
In the early 1970s, disagreeing with Billie Jean King’s demands about equal pay, he started criticising women’s tennis in the most provocative way, probably with the goal of getting attention. “A women’s place is in the kitchen and the bedroom – and not necessarily in that order”, would remain one of the famous statements that earned him then nickname “male chauvinist pig”.

Eventually, aged 55, he decided to challenge Billie Jean King in her prime to prove the superiority of men’s tennis but she had declined so far and had no intention of facing him.

Margaret Court _

_Born in 1942, the Australian was considered as the best women’s tennis player of all time. Her long reach and great ability to move made her serve and volley game lethal in those days. Her strength was a main asset and allowed her to produce very effective overheads………

https://www.tennismajors.com/our-fe...by-riggs-massacred-margaret-court-245288.html_

I found this story fascinating and had no idea that Margaret Court was humiliated in this way.  But it's all there if you look around in history.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> I found this story fascinating and had no idea that Margaret Court was humiliated in this way. But it's all there if you look around in history.


Neither did I Mellowyellow, thanks for the interesting post.


----------



## RnR

*31 March 1492 – Queen Isabella of Castile issues the Alhambra Decree, ordering her 150,000 Jewish and Muslim subjects to convert to Christianity or face expulsion.*

The Alhambra Decree or Edict of Expulsion was an edict issued on 31 March 1492, by the joint Catholic Monarchs of Spain, Isabella I of Castile and Ferdinand II of Aragon, ordering the expulsion of practicing Jews from the Kingdoms of Castile and Aragon and its territories and possessions by 31 July of that year.

_A signed copy of the Edict of Expulsion. The Grand Inquisitor friar Tomás de Torquemada in 1492 offers to the Catholic Monarchs the Edict of expulsion of the Jews from Spain for their signature. Oil by Emilio Sala Francés, 1889. Expulsions of Jews in Europe._






The primary purpose was to eliminate Jewish influence on Spain's large converso population and ensure they did not revert to Judaism. Over half of Spain's Jews had converted as a result of the religious persecution and pogroms which occurred in 1391. As a result of the Alhambra decree and persecution in prior years, over 200,000 Jews converted to Catholicism and between 40,000 and 100,000 were expelled, an indeterminate number returning to Spain in the years following the expulsion.


----------



## RnR

*31 March 1889 – The Eiffel Tower is officially opened.*

The Eiffel Tower is a wrought iron lattice tower on the Champ de Mars in Paris, France. It is named after the engineer Gustave Eiffel, whose company designed and built the tower. Constructed from 1887–89 as the entrance to the 1889 World's Fair, it was initially criticised by some of France's leading artists and intellectuals for its design. The Eiffel Tower was officially opened on 31 March 1889.

_Construction photos 30 June 1887 until 15 March 1889. Opening and subsequent photos._






The tower is 324 metres tall, about the same height as an 81-storey building, and the tallest structure in Paris. Its base is square, measuring 125 metres on each side. During its construction, the Eiffel Tower surpassed the Washington Monument to become the tallest man-made structure in the world, a title it held for 41 years until the Chrysler Building in New York City was finished in 1930. 

_The Eiffel Tower has become a global cultural icon of France and one of the most recognisable structures in the world. The tower is the most-visited paid monument in the world; 6.91 million people ascended it in 2015._


----------



## RnR

*31 March 1917 – The United States takes possession of the Danish West Indies after paying $25 million to Denmark, and renames the territory the United States Virgin Islands.*

The Danish West Indies was a Danish colony in the Caribbean, consisting of the islands of Saint Thomas, Saint John and Saint Croix. The Danish West India Guinea Company annexed the uninhabited island of Saint Thomas in 1672 and St. John in 1675. In 1733, Saint Croix was purchased from the French West India Company. When the Danish company went bankrupt in 1755, the King of Denmark-Norway assumed direct control of the three islands. Britain occupied the Danish West Indies in 1801–02 and 1807–15, during the Napoleonic Wars.
_
The islands were transferred to the United States on 31 March 1917 for 25 million dollars._


----------



## mellowyellow

Canadian firefighters seal an oil well in Kuwait after Iraqi sabotage during the Gulf War, 1991


----------



## mellowyellow

April 1
1974 Ayatollah Khomeini

1974 Ayatollah Khomeini calls for an Islamic Republic in Iran
*Full Name:* Ruhollah Khomeini
*Profession:* Supreme Leader of Iran

*Why Famous:* Iranian religious leader, revolutionary, politician and leader of the 1979 Iranian Revolution which saw the overthrow of Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, the then Shah of Iran.


----------



## RnR

*1 April 1545 – Potosi is founded in Bolivia after the discovery of huge silver deposits in the area. *

Potosi was founded on 1 April 1545 as a mining town, and for centuries it was the location of the Spanish colonial mint. Potosi soon produced fabulous wealth, and the population eventually exceeded 200,000 people. The rich mountain, Cerro Rico, produced an estimated 60% of all silver mined in the world during the second half of the 16th century. Between 1560 and 1685 Spanish America supplied 25,000 to 35,000 tons of silver to Spain annually, 40% of that silver eventually ended up in China.

_The silver was taken by llama and mule train to the Pacific coast, shipped north to Panama City, and carried by mule train across the isthmus of Panama to Nombre de Dios or Portobelo, whence it was taken to Spain on the Spanish treasure fleets. _







_Native-American labourers were conscripted and forced to work in Potosi's silver mines. Many of them died due to the harsh conditions of the mine life and natural gases. In addition, an estimated total of 30,000 African slaves were taken to Potosi during the colonial era. Like the native labourers, they too died in large numbers._


----------



## RnR

*1 April 1947 – The only mutiny in the history of the Royal New Zealand Navy begins.*

During April 1947, the Royal New Zealand Navy (RNZN) was affected by a series of peaceful mutinies amongst the enlisted sailors of four ships and two shore bases. Over 20% of the RNZN's enlisted personnel were punished or discharged for their involvement.

_HMNZS Black Prince in 1944, during the ship's earlier Royal Navy career._






The main mutiny started on the morning of 1 April, when around 100 sailors from the shore base HMNZS Philomel, in Devonport, declared their intent to refuse duty in protest at the governments' broken promises on pay. They were joined by another hundred personnel from the cruiser HMNZS Black Prince and the corvette HMNZS Arbutus, who marched off the base. After campaigning for three days and winning the right to backdated pay, the mutineers were offered a choice: return to duty and accept punishment, or be discharged. The majority chose the latter. The 23 who returned to duty were punished through rank reductions, reductions in rank and pay, or short periods of imprisonment.


----------



## mellowyellow

April 2
*1982* Several thousand Argentine troops seize the Falkland (Malvinas) Islands from Great Britain
_Several thousand Argentine troops overcame 84 British marines today and seized the Falkland Islands in the South Atlantic. ... In London, the Government said ''a substantial number of Royal Navy ships'' were heading toward the islands, and a carrier task force was forming off the British coast._


----------



## RnR

*2 April 1792 – The Coinage Act is passed establishing the United States Mint.*

The Coinage Act or the Mint Act, passed by the United States Congress on 2 April 1792, created the United States dollar as the country's standard unit of money, established the United States Mint, and regulated the coinage of the United States. This act established the silver dollar as the unit of money in the United States, declared it to be lawful tender, and created a decimal system for U.S. currency.

_Official United States coins have been produced every year from 1792 to the present. First Philadelphia Mint, 1792, now demolished._






Per the terms of the Coinage Act, the first Mint building was in Philadelphia, then the capital of the United States; it was the first building of the Republic raised under the Constitution.


----------



## RnR

*2 April 1902 – Tally's Electric Theatre, the first full-time movie theatre in the United States, opens in Los Angeles.*

Prior to the Electric Theatre, the new “amusements” of motion pictures were shown in storefronts and decrepit first floors of existing buildings, sometimes in France, sometimes in other parts of the United States. Tally's initial hours were only from 7.30 pm to 10 30 pm, but demand soon forced Tally to provide matinee screenings. Both day and night showings regularly sold out every last one of their ten cent tickets.

_Exterior and interior of Tally's Electric Theatre, 262 South Main Street, Los Angeles._






Thomas L. Tally was quite the movie pioneer on several other fronts as well. With James Dixon Williams, he founded First National Pictures, which began life as an association of independent theatre owners in the United States, but then transitioned into production, too. It eventually merged with Warner Bros. Tally also was the first to show a colour film in Los Angeles in 1912. And his company signed superstars Mary Pickford and Charlie Chaplin shortly before they staged their own revolution, founding United Artists along with D.W. Griffith and Douglas Fairbanks in an effort to control their own fates and careers.


----------



## ohioboy

RnR said:


> *2 April 1792 – The Coinage Act is passed establishing the United States Mint.*
> 
> The Coinage Act or the Mint Act, passed by the United States Congress on 2 April 1792, created the United States dollar as the country's standard unit of money, established the United States Mint, and regulated the coinage of the United States. This act established the silver dollar as the unit of money in the United States, declared it to be lawful tender, and created a decimal system for U.S. currency.
> 
> _Official United States coins have been produced every year from 1792 to the present. First Philadelphia Mint, 1792, now demolished._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per the terms of the Coinage Act, the first Mint building was in Philadelphia, then the capital of the United States; it was the first building of the Republic raised under the Constitution.



The Philadelphia White House was there before 1792.


----------



## RnR

ohioboy said:


> The Philadelphia White House was there before 1792.


Thanks Pecos.


----------



## ohioboy

RnR said:


> Thanks Pecos.



You're welcome Hiawatha.


----------



## Pappy

It took some guts to work on the construction of San Francisco’s Golden Gate Bridge. In the 1930s, there was an unwritten rule regarding high-steel bridge construction projects like this one…for every $1 million in cost, the engineers should expect one fatality among the workers. But the $35 million Gold Gate Bridge had an impressive safety record with only 11 deaths. A huge net suspended under the work site is credited with saving at least 19 people. Those 11 construction worker deaths are overshadowed by the more than 1,500 people who have thrown themselves off the bridge, making it the top suicide bridge in the world.


----------



## mellowyellow

*April 4
1922 Joseph Stalin* is appointed General Secretary of the Russian Communist Party by an ailing Vladimir Lenin
*Why Famous:* Came to prominence after Vladimir Lenin's death in 1924, leading the Communist state till his death in 1953.

Instituted policies of collective agriculture and rapid industrialization lead to rapid growth in the Soviet economy but at a huge cost to Soviet citizens.

Halted the Nazi invasion of the Soviet Union in World War II, helping defeat the axis powers and establishing the Eastern Bloc of communist countries.

*Died: 5 March 1953* (aged 74)
*Cause of Death:* Stroke


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 157985
> 
> *April 4
> 1922 Joseph Stalin* is appointed General Secretary of the Russian Communist Party by an ailing Vladimir Lenin
> *Why Famous:* Came to prominence after Vladimir Lenin's death in 1924, leading the Communist state till his death in 1953.
> 
> Instituted policies of collective agriculture and rapid industrialization lead to rapid growth in the Soviet economy but at a huge cost to Soviet citizens.
> 
> Halted the Nazi invasion of the Soviet Union in World War II, helping defeat the axis powers and establishing the Eastern Bloc of communist countries.
> 
> *Died: 5 March 1953* (aged 74)
> *Cause of Death:* Stroke


I don't understand how Stalin is becoming popular again in Russia, makes me wonder what past generations have been taught in the classrooms.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> It took some guts to work on the construction of San Francisco’s Golden Gate Bridge. In the 1930s, there was an unwritten rule regarding high-steel bridge construction projects like this one…for every $1 million in cost, the engineers should expect one fatality among the workers. But the $35 million Gold Gate Bridge had an impressive safety record with only 11 deaths. A huge net suspended under the work site is credited with saving at least 19 people. Those 11 construction worker deaths are overshadowed by the more than 1,500 people who have thrown themselves off the bridge, making it the top suicide bridge in the world.
> View attachment 157923


Fantastic bridge.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 157985
> 
> *April 4
> 1922 Joseph Stalin* is appointed General Secretary of the Russian Communist Party by an ailing Vladimir Lenin
> *Why Famous:* Came to prominence after Vladimir Lenin's death in 1924, leading the Communist state till his death in 1953.
> 
> Instituted policies of collective agriculture and rapid industrialization lead to rapid growth in the Soviet economy but at a huge cost to Soviet citizens.
> 
> Halted the Nazi invasion of the Soviet Union in World War II, helping defeat the axis powers and establishing the Eastern Bloc of communist countries.
> 
> *Died: 5 March 1953* (aged 74)
> *Cause of Death:* Stroke



Young Stalin


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> It took some guts to work on the construction of San Francisco’s Golden Gate Bridge. In the 1930s, there was an unwritten rule regarding high-steel bridge construction projects like this one…for every $1 million in cost, the engineers should expect one fatality among the workers. But the $35 million Gold Gate Bridge had an impressive safety record with only 11 deaths. A huge net suspended under the work site is credited with saving at least 19 people. Those 11 construction worker deaths are overshadowed by the more than 1,500 people who have thrown themselves off the bridge, making it the top suicide bridge in the world.
> View attachment 157923


Incredible construction.


----------



## RnR

*3 April 1043 – Edward the Confessor is crowned King of England.*

_Edward the Confessor (1003–1066), son of Ethelred the Unready and Emma of Normandy and also known as Saint Edward the Confessor, was among the last Anglo-Saxon kings of England. His coronation was held on 3 April 1043 at Winchester Cathedral._

He restored the rule of the House of Wessex after the period of Danish rule since Cnut conquered England in 1016. When Edward died in 1066, he was succeeded by Harold Godwinson, who was defeated and killed in the same year by the Normans under William the Conqueror at the Battle of Hastings.
_
Edward's funeral as depicted in scene 26 of the Bayeux Tapestry._




Historians disagree about Edward's fairly long 24-year reign. His nickname reflects the traditional image of him as unworldly and pious. Confessor reflects his reputation as a saint who did not suffer martyrdom. Some portray Edward the Confessor's reign as leading to the disintegration of royal power in England and the advance in power of the House of Godwin, due to the infighting that began after his heirless death. Others portray Edward as a successful king, one who was energetic, resourceful and sometimes ruthless; they argue that the Norman conquest shortly after his death tarnished his image.


----------



## RnR

*3 April 1860 – The first successful United States Pony Express run from St. Joseph, Missouri, to Sacramento, California, begins.*

The Pony Express was a mail service delivering messages, newspapers, and mail. Officially operating as the Leavenworth and Pike's Peak Express Company of 1859, in 1860 it became the Central Overland California and Pikes Peak Express Company. During its brief time in operation, the Pony Express delivered approximately 35,000 letters between St. Joseph, Missouri and Sacramento, California.

_Commemorative stamps 1869, 1940, 1960. Illustrated Map of Pony Express Route in 1860 by William Henry Jackson. Library of Congress._




During its 19 months of operation, it reduced the time for messages to travel between the Atlantic and Pacific coasts to about 10 days. From 3 April 1860 to October 1861, it became the West's most direct means of east–west communication before the transcontinental telegraph was established on 24 October 1861, and was vital for tying the new state of California with the rest of the United States.


----------



## RnR

*3 April 1888 – Jack the Ripper commits the first of eleven unsolved brutal murders of women committed in or near the impoverished Whitechapel district in the East End of London, occurs.*

The Whitechapel murders were committed in or near Whitechapel in the East End of London between 3 April 1888 and 13 February 1891. At various points some or all of these eleven unsolved murders of women have been ascribed to the notorious unidentified serial killer known as Jack the Ripper.






The Metropolitan Police, City of London Police, and private organisations such as the Whitechapel Vigilance Committee were involved in the search for the killer or killers. Despite extensive inquiries and several arrests, the culprit or culprits evaded identification and capture. The enduring mystery of who committed the crimes has captured public imagination to the present day.


----------



## RnR

*3 April 1934 – Jane Goodall, English primatologist and anthropologist is born.*

Dame Jane Morris Goodall DBE (born Valerie Jane Morris-Goodall, 3 April 1934), formerly Baroness Jane van Lawick-Goodall, is a British primatologist and anthropologist. Considered to be the world's foremost expert on chimpanzees, Goodall is best known for her over 55-year study of social and family interactions of wild chimpanzees since she first went to Gombe Stream National Park, Tanzania in 1960.


----------



## RnR

*3 April 1973 – Martin Cooper of Motorola makes the first handheld mobile phone call.*

Martin Cooper, born December 26, 1928, is an American engineer. He is a pioneer in the wireless communications industry, especially in radio spectrum management, with eleven patents in the field. While at Motorola in the 1970s, Cooper invented the first handheld cellular mobile phone, as distinct from the car phone, in 1973 and led the team that developed it and brought it to market in 1983. He is considered the "father of the mobile phone" and is also cited as the first person in history to make a handheld cellular (mobile) phone call in public.

_Martin Cooper makes the world's first public mobile phone call in New York on 3 April 1973._


----------



## RnR

*4 April 1768 – Philip Astley stages the first modern circus in London.*

Philip Astley (1742–1814) was an English equestrian, circus owner, and inventor, regarded as being the "father of the modern circus" and a brilliant rider. The circus industry, as a presenter of an integrated entertainment experience that includes music, domesticated animals, acrobats, and clowns, traces its heritage to Astley's Amphitheatre, a riding school that Astley founded in London following the success of his invention of the circus ring in 1768 staging his first performance on 4 April 1768.
_
Early engraving showing Philip Astley performing one of his equestrian tricks. Print illustrating Astley's Royal Amphitheatre, date unknown. Victoria and Albert Museum._


----------



## RnR

*4 April 1968 – Martin Luther King Jr. is assassinated by James Earl Ray at a motel in Memphis, Tennessee.*

Martin Luther King Jr., American clergyman and civil rights leader, was fatally shot at the Lorraine Motel in Memphis, Tennessee, on 4 April 1968. King had gone out onto the balcony and was standing near his room when he was struck. He was rushed to St. Joseph's Hospital, where he was pronounced dead at 7:05 pm.

_Scenes on the balcony of the Lorraine Motel. The silent march in Memphis. The funeral procession of Martin Luther King Jr._






_On 8 April, King's widow together with the couple's four small children, led a crowd estimated at 40,000 in a silent march through the streets of Memphis to honour the fallen leader. The next day, King’s funeral service at Ebenezer Baptist Church was nationally televised. A funeral procession transported King's body for 3.5 miles through the streets of Atlanta, followed by more than 100,000 mourners, from the church to his alma mater of Morehouse College. A second service was held there before the burial._


----------



## RnR

*4 April 1973 – The World Trade Center in New York City is officially opened.*

The original World Trade Center was a large complex of seven buildings in Lower Manhattan, New York City, United States. It featured the landmark Twin Towers, which opened on 4 April 1973, and were destroyed in 2001 during the September 11 attacks.


----------



## mellowyellow

EASTER RISING: Cpt Marie Carrigy poses after reading the Proclamation at the GPO in commemoration of the 1916 Easter Rising on Sunday. Photograph: Tom Honan/The Irish Times

_The *Easter Rising* also known as the Easter Rebellion, was an armed insurrection in Ireland during Easter Week in April 1916. The Rising was launched by Irish republicans against British rule in Ireland with the aim of establishing an independent Irish Republic while the United Kingdom was fighting the First World War. Sixteen of the Rising's leaders were executed in May 1916, but the insurrection, the nature of the executions, and subsequent political developments ultimately contributed to an increase in popular support for Irish independence._


----------



## mellowyellow

EASTER WREATH: President Michael D Higgins leads the Easter Sunday Commemoration in the grounds of Áras an Uachtaráin. during wreath laying service at a group of 16 birch trees that were planted by himself and Sabina in honour of the revolutionaries executed after the 1916 Rising. The laying of the wreath was followed by a minute's silence, commemorating those who died in the Easter Rising in the grounds of the Áras marking the 105th anniversary of the 1916 Easter Rising. Photograph: Tony Maxwell/Maxwell's


----------



## mellowyellow

American soldier wearing the crown of the Holy Roman Empire in a cave in Siegen, Germany, on April 3, 1945.




_The *Imperial Crown of the Holy Roman Empire* a hoop crown with a characteristic octagonal shape, was the coronation crown of the Holy Roman Emperor, probably from the late 10th century until the dissolution of the Holy Roman Empire in 1806. The crown was used in the coronation of the King of the Romans, the title assumed by the Emperor-elect immediately after his election. It is now kept in the Imperial Treasury at the Hofburg in Vienna, Austria.

_


----------



## mellowyellow

5 April, 1908
Bette Davis is born

* *

Bette Davis was one of Hollywood's great actresses during its golden age. She was the first actor or actress to be nominated ten times, winning twice for "Dangerous" (1935) and "Jezebel" (1938).

Other significant roles during her career included her comeback film "All About Eve" (1950) and the horror "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?" (1962) with Joan Crawford with whom she has a real life rivalry.

In 1941 she became the first female president of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, In 1977 she was also the first woman to be presented with a Lifetime Achievement Award from the American Film Institute.

Born: April 5, 1908
Birthplace: Lowell, Massachusetts, USA

Star Sign: Aries

Died: October 6, 1989 (aged 81)
Cause of Death: Breast cancer


----------



## RnR

_The *Imperial Crown of the Holy Roman Empire. *_Thanks Mellowyellow ... what an amazing piece, so ornate.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> 5 April, 1908
> Bette Davis is born
> 
> *View attachment 158325*
> 
> Bette Davis was one of Hollywood's great actresses during its golden age. She was the first actor or actress to be nominated ten times, winning twice for "Dangerous" (1935) and "Jezebel" (1938).
> 
> Other significant roles during her career included her comeback film "All About Eve" (1950) and the horror "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?" (1962) with Joan Crawford with whom she has a real life rivalry.
> 
> In 1941 she became the first female president of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, In 1977 she was also the first woman to be presented with a Lifetime Achievement Award from the American Film Institute.
> 
> Born: April 5, 1908
> Birthplace: Lowell, Massachusetts, USA
> 
> Star Sign: Aries
> 
> Died: October 6, 1989 (aged 81)
> Cause of Death: Breast cancer


Incredible actress. She gave me the horrors in "All About Eve" and "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?".


----------



## RnR

*5 April 1614 – Native American Pocahontas marries English colonist John Rolfe in Virginia.*

Pocahontas (1596–1617) was a Native American woman notable for her association with the colonial settlement at Jamestown, Virginia. Pocahontas was captured and held for ransom by the English during Anglo-Indian hostilities in 1613. During her captivity, she converted to Christianity and took the name Rebecca. When the opportunity arose for her to return to her people, she chose to remain with the English.
_
The abduction of Pocahontas 1619, Johann Theodor de Bry. Engraving depicting a full narrative of the event. Portrait engraving by Simon de Passe, 1616. Statue of Pocahontas at St George's Church in Gravesend._







In April 1614, at the age of 17, she married tobacco planter John Rolfe on 5 April 1614, by chaplain Richard Buck, probably at Jamestown. For two years they lived at Rolfe's plantation, Varina Farms, across the James River from Henricus. Their son, Thomas, was born on 30 January 1615. In 1616, the Rolfes travelled to London. Pocahontas was presented to English society as an example of the "civilised savage" in hopes of stimulating investment in the Jamestown settlement.

_In 1617, the Rolfes were to set sail for Virginia, but Pocahontas died at Gravesend of unknown causes, aged around 20-21. She was buried in St George's Church, Gravesend in England, but the exact location of her grave is unknown, as the church has been rebuilt._


----------



## RnR

*5 April 1722 – The Dutch explorer Jacob Roggeveen discovers Easter Island.*

Easter Island is a Chilean island in the southeastern Pacific Ocean, at the southeasternmost point of the Polynesian Triangle in Oceania. Easter Island is famous for its 887 extant monumental statues, called moai, created by the early Rapa Nui people. In 1995, UNESCO named Easter Island a World Heritage Site, with much of the island protected within Rapa Nui National Park.

_A View of the Monuments of Easter Island, Rapanui. William Hodges, circa 1775–1776. The earliest known painting of Easter Island. Moai facing inland at Ahu Tongariki, restored by Chilean archaeologist Claudio Cristino in the 1990s._





Polynesian people most likely settled on Easter Island sometime between 700 and 1100 AD and created a thriving and industrious culture as evidenced by the island's numerous enormous stone moai and other artifacts. However, human activity, the introduction of the Polynesian rat and overpopulation led to gradual deforestation and extinction of natural resources which severely weakened the Rapa Nui civilisation. 

_By the time of European arrival in 1722, the island's population had dropped to 2,000–3,000 from an estimated high of approximately 15,000 just a century earlier. European diseases and Peruvian slave raiding in the 1860s further reduced the Rapa Nui population, to a low of only 111 inhabitants in 1877._


----------



## RnR

*5 April 1932 – In the Dominion of Newfoundland, ten thousand rioters seize the Colonial Building leading to the end of self-government.*

This episode was precipitated by a crisis in Newfoundland's public finances in 1932. Newfoundland had accumulated a significant amount of debt by building a railway across the island and raising its own regiment for the First World War. Economic frustration combined with anger over government corruption led to a general dissatisfaction with democratic government.

_Map of the Dominion of Newfoundland. Flag. Coat of Arms. Newfoundland dollar bill issued in 1920. Postage stamp. Current scenes._





Before attaining dominion status, Newfoundland was a British colony, self-governing from 1855. Newfoundland then became a British dominion from 1907 to 1949. In 1934, Newfoundland became the only dominion to give up its self-governing status, ending 79 years of self-government.

_The system of a six-member Commission of Government continued to govern Newfoundland until it joined Canada in 1949 to become Canada's tenth province._


----------



## mellowyellow

April 6

Richard the Lionheart dies

Full Name: Richard I
Profession: King

Why Famous: King of England for ten years from 1189 to 1199.

Birthplace: Oxford, England
Died: 6 April, 1199 (aged 41)
Cause of Death: Infection after being wounded by a crossbow

He is remembered for being a chivalrous medieval king; for battling Saladin during the Crusades; and for rebelling against his father, Henry II


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> April 6
> View attachment 158479
> Richard the Lionheart dies
> 
> Full Name: Richard I
> Profession: King
> 
> Why Famous: King of England for ten years from 1189 to 1199.
> 
> Birthplace: Oxford, England
> Died: 6 April, 1199 (aged 41)
> Cause of Death: Infection after being wounded by a crossbow
> 
> He is remembered for being a chivalrous medieval king; for battling Saladin during the Crusades; and for rebelling against his father, Henry II


Thanks Mellowyellow, interesting story about his death and multiple entombments:

In March 1199, Richard was in Limousin suppressing a revolt by Viscount Aimar V of Limoge. On 26 March 1199, Richard was hit in the shoulder by a crossbow, and the wound turned gangrenous. The person responsible reportedly turned out to be a boy who said Richard had killed his father and two brothers, and that he had killed Richard in revenge. The boy expected to be executed, but as a final act of mercy Richard forgave him, saying "Live on, and by my bounty behold the light of day", before he ordered the youth to be freed and sent away with 100 shillings. Richard died on 6 April 1199 in the arms of his mother.

_Richard's heart was buried at Rouen in Normandy, his entrails in Châlus (where he died), and the rest of his body at Fontevraud Abbey in Anjou with his father. Pictured: Tomb containing the heart of King Richard at Rouen Cathedral, tomb at Fontevraud Abbey._


----------



## RnR

*6 April 1320 – The Scots reaffirm their independence by signing the Declaration of Arbroath.*

The Declaration of Arbroath is a declaration of Scottish independence, made in 1320. It is in the form of a letter in Latin submitted to Pope John XXII, dated 6 April 1320, intended to confirm Scotland's status as an independent, sovereign state and defending Scotland's right to use military action when unjustly attacked.

_“… for, as long as but a hundred of us remain alive, never will we on any conditions be brought under English rule. It is in truth not for glory, nor riches, nor honours that we are fighting, but for freedom – for that alone, which no honest man gives up but with life itself.”_





Generally believed to have been written in the Arbroath Abbey by Bernard of Kilwinning, then Chancellor of Scotland and Abbot of Arbroath, and sealed by fifty-one magnates and nobles, the letter is the sole survivor of three created at the time. In 2016 the Declaration of Arbroath was placed on UNESCO's Memory of the World register.


----------



## RnR

*6 April 1895 – Waltzing Matilda is first performed at the North Gregory Hotel, Winton, Queensland.*

"Waltzing Matilda" is Australia's best-known bush ballad, and has been described as the country's "unofficial national anthem". The original lyrics were written in 1895 by Australian poet Banjo Paterson, and were first published as sheet music in 1903. The song itself was first performed on 6 April 1895 by Sir Herbert Ramsay at the North Gregory Hotel in Winton, Queensland. The occasion was a banquet for the Premier of Queensland.

*It has been widely accepted that "Waltzing Matilda" is probably based on the following story:*
In 1891 the Great Shearers' Strike in Queensland brought the colony close to civil war and was broken only after the Premier of Queensland, Samuel Griffith, called in the military. In September 1894, some shearers at Dagworth Station were again on strike. The situation turned violent with the striking shearers firing their rifles and pistols in the air and setting fire to the woolshed at Dagworth, killing dozens of sheep. The owner of Dagworth Station and three policemen gave chase to a man named Samuel Hoffmeister – also known as "Frenchy". Rather than be captured, Hoffmeister shot and killed himself at the Combo Waterhole.

_A fortified temporary shearing shed at Dagworth Station following the 1894 arson of the main shed. The three troopers at left are thought to be those referred to in "Waltzing Matilda", while the squatter was Bob Macpherson, fourth from right. State Library of Queensland._


----------



## RnR

*6 April 1896 – The opening of the first modern Olympic Games is celebrated in Athens, 1500 years after the original games were banned by Roman emperor Theodosius I.*

The 1896 Summer Olympics, officially known as the Games of the I Olympiad, was the first international Olympic Games held in modern history. Organised by the International Olympic Committee, which had been created by Pierre de Coubertin, the Games were held in Athens, Greece, from 6 to 15 April 1896.

_The opening ceremony in the Panathenaic Stadium. Cover of the official report of 1896 Athens Summer Olympics, sometimes referred to as the poster of the Games. Some of the winning athletes._


----------



## mellowyellow

Moscow, Russia
A sculpture exhibition marking the 250th anniversary of Beethoven’s birth opens at Vnukovo airport. Photograph: Mikhail Japaridze/Tass


----------



## mellowyellow

Queen Victoria with her children and grandchildren 1894


----------



## mellowyellow

April 7
1948 World Health Organization formed by the United Nations
When diplomats met to form the United Nations in 1945, one of the things they discussed was setting up a global health organization. WHO's Constitution came into force on *7 April 1948* – a date we now celebrate every year as World Health Day.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 158579
> April 7
> 1948 World Health Organization formed by the United Nations
> When diplomats met to form the United Nations in 1945, one of the things they discussed was setting up a global health organization. WHO's Constitution came into force on *7 April 1948* – a date we now celebrate every year as World Health Day.


Such a worthy ideal. Seems to run a little contrary to current pandemic conditions IMO.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 158576
> Moscow, Russia
> A sculpture exhibition marking the 250th anniversary of Beethoven’s birth opens at Vnukovo airport. Photograph: Mikhail Japaridze/Tass


*So brilliant but a difficult life healthwise  ...*

_When Ludwig van Beethoven’s magisterial 9th Symphony premiered in 1824, the composer had to be turned around to see the audience cheering — he could not hear the audience’s rapturous applause. Beethoven first noticed difficulties with his hearing decades earlier, sometime in 1798, when he was about 28. By the time he was 44 or 45, he was totally deaf and unable to converse unless he passed written notes back and forth to his colleagues, visitors and friends. He died in 1827 at the age of 56.

Like many men of the late 18th and early 19th centuries, he suffered from a plethora of other illnesses and ailments. In Beethoven’s case, the list included chronic abdominal pain and diarrhea that might have been due to an inflammatory bowel disorder, depression, alcohol abuse, respiratory problems, joint pain, eye inflammation, and cirrhosis of the liver. This last problem, given his prodigious drinking, may have been the final domino that toppled him into the grave. Bedridden for months, he died in 1827, most likely from liver and kidney failure, peritonitis, abdominal ascites, and encephalopathy. An autopsy revealed severe cirrhosis and dilatation of the auditory and other related nerves in the ear._


----------



## RnR

*7 April 1141 – Empress Matilda becomes the first female ruler of England, adopting the title 'Lady of the English'.*

Empress Matilda (1102–1167) was the claimant to the English throne during the civil war known as the Anarchy as the daughter of King Henry I of England. Henry died in 1135 but his other children Matilda and Geoffrey faced opposition from the Norman barons and were unable to pursue their claims. The throne was instead taken by Matilda's cousin Stephen of Blois, who enjoyed the backing of the English Church. In 1139 Matilda crossed to England to take the kingdom by force, supported by her half-brother, Robert of Gloucester, and her uncle, King David I of Scotland, while her first husband Geoffrey of Anjou focused on conquering Normandy.
_
15th-century depiction of the Empress. Stamp._





Matilda's forces captured Stephen at the Battle of Lincoln in 1141, and Empress Matilda’s quasi reign as Queen of England began on 7 April 1141. However, the Empress's attempt to be crowned at Westminster collapsed in the face of bitter opposition from the London crowds. As a result of this retreat, Matilda was never formally declared Queen of England, and was instead titled the Lady of the English.


----------



## RnR

*7 April 1827 – John Walker, an English chemist, sells the first friction match that he had invented the previous year.*

John Walker (1781–1859) was an English inventor who invented the friction match. He developed a keen interest in trying to find a means of obtaining fire easily. Several chemical mixtures were already known which would ignite by a sudden explosion, but it had not been found possible to transmit the flame to a slow-burning substance like wood.






Walker's sales-book contains an account of no fewer than 250 sales of friction matches, the first entry bearing the date 7 April 1827. The price of a box of 50 matches was one shilling. With each box was supplied a piece of sandpaper, folded double, through which the match had to be drawn to ignite it.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *7 April 1827 – John Walker, an English chemist, sells the first friction match that he had invented the previous year.*
> 
> John Walker (1781–1859) was an English inventor who invented the friction match. He developed a keen interest in trying to find a means of obtaining fire easily. Several chemical mixtures were already known which would ignite by a sudden explosion, but it had not been found possible to transmit the flame to a slow-burning substance like wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walker's sales-book contains an account of no fewer than 250 sales of friction matches, the first entry bearing the date 7 April 1827. The price of a box of 50 matches was one shilling. With each box was supplied a piece of sandpaper, folded double, through which the match had to be drawn to ignite it.


We still need matches for lighting candles in the blackout.


----------



## mellowyellow

April 8
The famous ancient Greek statue, Venus de Milo is discovered on the Aegean island of Milos on this day in 1820.

Originally carved in two blocks of marble then fitted together, the statue stands 6 feet 7 inches from head to toe and is the creation of an artist named Alexandros of Antioch, about whom little is known.

It arrived in France in 1821 and was presented to Louis XVIII, who donated it to the Louvre Museum, where it remains today.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 158740
> 
> 
> April 8
> The famous ancient Greek statue, Venus de Milo is discovered on the Aegean island of Milos on this day in 1820.
> 
> Originally carved in two blocks of marble then fitted together, the statue stands 6 feet 7 inches from head to toe and is the creation of an artist named Alexandros of Antioch, about whom little is known.
> 
> It arrived in France in 1821 and was presented to Louis XVIII, who donated it to the Louvre Museum, where it remains today.


Such an amazing discovery, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*8 April 1093 – The new Winchester Cathedral is dedicated by Walkelin.*

Winchester Cathedral is a Church of England cathedral in Winchester, Hampshire, England. It is one of the largest cathedrals in Europe, with the longest nave and greatest overall length of any Gothic cathedral in Europe. The original cathedral was founded in 642 on a site immediately to the north of the present one. This building became known as the Old Minster. It became part of a monastic settlement in 971. In 1079, Walkelin, the first Norman bishop of Winchester, began work on a completely new cathedral. Much of the limestone used to build the structure was brought across from the Isle of Wight.
_The building was consecrated on 8 April 1093. A substantial amount of the fabric of Walkelin's building, including the crypt, transepts and the basic structure of the nave, survives today._


----------



## RnR

*8 April 1817 – Australia's first bank, the Bank of New South Wales, now Westpac, is established.*

The Bank of New South Wales, also known commonly as The Wales, was the first bank in Australia, being established in Sydney on 8 April 1817 and situated on Broadway. During the 19th and early 20th century, the Bank opened branches first throughout Australia and Oceania. It merged with many other financial institutions, finally merging with the Commercial Bank of Australia in 1982 to form the Westpac Banking Corporation.
_The first Australia bank didn't have a safe! Notice in the Sydney Gazette, March 29 1817. Head Office. State Library of NSW._




_A tent branch at Wyalong, in the Northern Riverina, opened in 1894. Financial Review._


----------



## RnR

*8 April 1892 – Mary Pickford, Canadian-American actress, producer, and screenwriter and co-founder of the first film Oscars is born.*

Gladys Louise Smith (8 April 1892 – 29 May 1979), known professionally as Mary Pickford, was a Canadian-born film actress and producer. She was a co-founder of both the Pickford-Fairbanks Studio along with Douglas Fairbanks, and later, the United Artists film studio with Fairbanks, Charlie Chaplin and D.W. Griffith, and one of the original 36 founders of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences who present the yearly "Oscar" award ceremony.
_Mary Pickford, 1916. Mary Pickford with her Best Actress Academy Award for Coquette._




Pickford was known in her prime as "America's Sweetheart" and the "girl with the curls". She was one of the Canadian pioneers in early Hollywood and a significant figure in the development of film acting. Pickford was one of the earliest stars to be billed under her own name, and was one of the most popular actresses of the 1910s and 1920s, earning the nickname "Queen of the Movies". She is credited as having defined the ingénue archetype in cinema.


----------



## mellowyellow

*April 9*
_*1869 Hudson Bay Company cedes its territory to Canada*

The Hudson's Bay Company (HBC), chartered 2 May 1670, is the oldest incorporated joint-stock merchandising company in the English-speaking world. HBC was a fur trading business for most of its history, a past that is entwined with the colonization of British North America and the development of Canada.

After incorporation by English royal charter in 1670, the company functioned as the de facto government in parts of North America for nearly 200 years until the HBC sold the land it owned (the entire Hudson Bay drainage basin, known as Rupert's Land) to Canada in 1869 as part of the Deed of Surrender._


----------



## RnR

*9 April 1413 – Henry V is crowned King of England.*

Henry V, 1386 – 1422, was King of England from 1413 until his death at the age of 36 in 1422. He was the second English monarch of the House of Lancaster. After Henry IV died on 20 March 1413, Henry V succeeded him and was crowned on 9 April 1413 at Westminster Abbey. Henry assumed control of the country and asserted the pending English claims to the French throne.

_Coronation of Henry V on 9 April 1413. Henry's marriage to Catherine of Valois. 15th-century depictions._






In 1415, Henry embarked on war with France in the ongoing Hundred Years' War between the two nations. His military successes culminated in his famous victory at the Battle of Agincourt in 1415 and saw him come close to conquering France. Taking advantage of political divisions within France, he conquered large portions of the kingdom, and Normandy became English for the first time in 200 years. After months of negotiation with Charles VI of France, the Treaty of Troyes recognised Henry V as regent and heir apparent to the French throne, and he was subsequently married to Charles's daughter, Catherine of Valois.

_Following Henry V's sudden and unexpected death in France two years later, he was succeeded by his infant son, who reigned as Henry VI in England and Henry II in France._


----------



## RnR

*9 April 1860 – Édouard-Léon Scott de Martinville makes the oldest known recording of an audible human voice on his phonautograph machine.*

Édouard-Léon Scott de Martinville (1817–1879) was a French printer and bookseller who lived in Paris. He invented the earliest known sound recording device, the phonautograph, which was patented in France on 25 March 1857.

The earliest recording ... actual audio.





_In 2008, The New York Times reported the playback of a phonautogram recorded on 9 April 1860. The recording was converted from "squiggles on paper" to a playable digital audio file by scientists at the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory in Berkeley, California. The recording, of part of the French folk song Au clair de la lune was a 20-second recording of a man, probably Scott de Martinville himself, singing the song very slowly. It is now the earliest known recording of singing in existence, predating, by 28 years, several 1888 Edison wax cylinder phonograph recordings of a massed chorus performing Handel's oratorio Israel in Egypt._


----------



## RnR

*9 April 1914 – Coles, one of Australia's largest supermarket chains, was first opened by founder G.J Coles on Smith Street in Collingwood, Victoria.*

Written across the wooden partition at the front of the variety store was the promise: 'Nothing over 2 shillings in this store'. Within the first 10 days of operation the store had brought in 935 pounds, four shillings and one penny - a small fortune at the time and an indication of a bright future. Coles made big strides over the coming decades and not only expanded in location but the size of its stores, so that it needed elevators to take shoppers between its many levels. On top of adding beauty products and jewellery to its inventory, Coles opened the first in-store cafeteria in the 1930s.






The supermarket and its affordable prices became a saving grace for families during the Great Depression and donated parts of its profits to relief funds, hospitals and nursing homes between 1930 and 1939. By the mid-'50s, Coles stores were converting into the self-service stores which would set the standard for supermarkets into the 21st century. By the end of the decade, the company had shifted course from its origins as a variety store and set its sights on becoming Australia's most significant food retailer.


----------



## RnR

*10 April 837 – Halley's Comet makes its closest approach to Earth at a distance of 5.1 million kilometres.*

Halley's Comet is a short-period comet visible from Earth every 74–79 years. Halley is the only known short-period comet that is regularly visible to the naked eye from Earth, and the only naked-eye comet that might appear twice in a human lifetime. Halley last appeared in the inner parts of the Solar System in 1986 and will next appear in mid-2061.

On 10 April 837, Halley's Comet may have passed as close as 5.1 million kilometres from Earth, by far its closest approach. Its tail may have stretched 60 degrees across the sky. It was recorded by astronomers in China, Japan, Germany, the Byzantine Empire and the Middle East.

_The comet's appearance in 1066 was recorded on the Bayeux Tapestry._




_In 1066, the comet was seen in England and thought to be an omen: later that year Harold II of England died at the Battle of Hastings; it was a bad omen for Harold, but a good omen for the man who defeated him, William the Conqueror._


----------



## RnR

*10 April 1815 – The Mount Tambora volcano begins a three-month-long eruption, lasting until July 15. The eruption ultimately kills 71,000 people and affects Earth's climate for the next two years.*

Mount Tambora is an active stratovolcano on Sumbawa, one of the Lesser Sunda Islands of Indonesia. The large magma chamber under Tambora had been drained by pre-1815 eruptions and underwent several centuries of dormancy as it refilled. Volcanic activity reached a peak that year, when Tambora erupted. The eruptions intensified at about 7 pm on 10 April 1815.

_Aerial view of the caldera of Mount Tambora, formed during the colossal 1815 eruption._




_With a Volcanic Explosivity Index of 7, the eruption was the largest since the Taupo eruption in 181 AD, and the largest in recorded history._

The eruption created global climate anomalies in the following years, while 1816 became known as the "year without a summer" due to the impact on North American and European weather. In the Northern Hemisphere, crops failed and livestock died, resulting in the worst famine of the century.


----------



## RnR

*10 April 1858 – After the original Big Ben for the London Palace of Westminster cracked during testing, it is recast into the current bell by Whitechapel Bell Foundry.*

The original bell was a 16.3-tonne hour bell, cast on 6 August 1856 in Stockton-on-Tees by John Warner & Sons. Since the tower was not yet finished, the bell was mounted in New Palace Yard but, during testing it cracked beyond repair and a replacement had to be made.






The bell was recast on 10 April 1858 at the Whitechapel Bell Foundry as a 13.76 tonne bell. The second bell was transported from the foundry to the tower on a trolley drawn by sixteen horses, with crowds cheering its progress; it was then pulled 61.0 metres up to the Clock Tower’s belfry, a feat that took 18 hours. The final bill for Big Ben came to £572.


----------



## mellowyellow

April 10
1970 Paul McCartney officially announces the split of The Beatles


On 10 April 1970, Paul McCartney issued a press release that stated he was no longer working with the group, which sparked a widespread media reaction and worsened the tensions between him and his bandmates. Legal disputes continued long after his announcement, and the dissolution was not formalized until December 29, 1974.


----------



## grahamg

RnR said:


> *10 April 1858 – After the original Big Ben for the London Palace of Westminster cracked during testing, it is recast into the current bell by Whitechapel Bell Foundry.*
> 
> The original bell was a 16.3-tonne hour bell, cast on 6 August 1856 in Stockton-on-Tees by John Warner & Sons. Since the tower was not yet finished, the bell was mounted in New Palace Yard but, during testing it cracked beyond repair and a replacement had to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bell was recast on 10 April 1858 at the Whitechapel Bell Foundry as a 13.76 tonne bell. The second bell was transported from the foundry to the tower on a trolley drawn by sixteen horses, with crowds cheering its progress; it was then pulled 61.0 metres up to the Clock Tower’s belfry, a feat that took 18 hours. The final bill for Big Ben came to £572.


I think even when recast the largest bell, (Big Ben), had a crack and somehow they managed to still use it, but the tone or pitch is supposed to be ever so slightly flat, but this became a much loved characteristic.


----------



## mellowyellow

…………..Generation after generation, Habsburg monarchs had sharply jutting jaws, bulbous lower lips and long noses. This distinctive “Habsburg jaw,” a new analysis published in the _Annals of Human Biology _finds, most likely *resulted from inbreeding…………*

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...ly-result-royal-familys-inbreeding-180973688/


----------



## RnR

*11 April 1689 – William III (William of Orange) and Mary II are crowned as joint sovereigns of Great Britain.*

William III, also widely known as William of Orange, was sovereign Prince of Orange from birth, Stadtholder of Holland, Zeeland, Utrecht, Gelderland and Overijssel in the Dutch Republic from 1672 and King of England, Ireland and Scotland from 1689 until his death in 1702. He inherited the principality of Orange from his father, William II, who died a week before William's birth. His mother, Mary, was the daughter of King Charles I of England.

_William and Mary were crowned together at Westminster Abbey on 11 April 1689 by the Bishop of London, Henry Compton._




_They reigned together until her death from smallpox on 28 December 1694, after which William ruled as sole monarch._

In 1677, William of Orange married his fifteen-year-old first cousin, Mary, the daughter of his maternal uncle James, Duke of York. The Duke of York agreed to the marriage, after pressure from chief minister Lord Danby and the King, who incorrectly assumed that it would improve James's popularity among Protestants. When James told Mary that she was to marry her cousin, "she wept all that afternoon and all the following day". William and a tearful 15 year-old Mary were married in St James's Palace by Bishop Henry Compton on 4 November 1677.


----------



## RnR

*11 April 1951 – The Stone of Scone, the stone upon which Scottish monarchs were traditionally crowned, is found on the site of the altar of Arbroath Abbey. It had been taken by Scottish nationalist students from its place in Westminster Abbey.*

The Stone of Scone, also known as the Stone of Destiny, and often referred to in England as The Coronation Stone, is an oblong block of red sandstone that was used for centuries in the coronation of the monarchs of Scotland, and later the monarchs of England and the Kingdom of Great Britain.

_Stone of Scone in the Coronation Chair at Westminster Abbey, 1855. Police carry the returned Stone on a wooden litter, from Arbroath Abbey, 1951._





On Christmas Day 1950, a group of four Scottish students removed the stone from Westminster Abbey for return to Scotland. During the removal process, the stone broke into two pieces. After burying the greater part of the Stone in a Kent field, where they camped for a few days, they uncovered the buried stone and returned to Scotland. A major search for the stone was ordered by the British Government, but proved unsuccessful. The custodians left the stone on the altar of Arbroath Abbey on 11 April 1951, in the safekeeping of the Church of Scotland. Once the London police were informed of its whereabouts, the stone was returned to Westminster four months after it was removed.


----------



## mellowyellow

Jewish soldiers in the German Army celebrate Hanukkah on the Eastern Front, 1916.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 159338
> 
> Jewish soldiers in the German Army celebrate Hanukkah on the Eastern Front, 1916.


How things changed by World War 2.

Why did Hitler hate the Jews?


----------



## RnR

*12 April — International Day of Human Space Flight*






_The International Day of Human Space Flight is the annual celebration, held on April 12, of the anniversary of the first human space flight by Yuri Gagarin on 12 April 1961._


----------



## RnR

*12 April 1204 – Sack of Constantinople: Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade breach the walls and enter the city.*

The siege and sack of Constantinople occurred in April 1204 and marked the culmination of the Fourth Crusade. By the end of March, the combined Crusader armies were besieging Constantinople. On 12 April 1204 weather conditions finally favoured the Crusaders as the weather cleared, a second major assault on the city was ordered and the walls were breached. The sack of Constantinople is a major turning point in medieval history. The Crusaders' decision to attack the world's largest Christian city was unprecedented and immediately controversial, even among contemporaries.

_Assault of Constantinople by the Fourth Crusade, 1204. 15th century miniature. The Entry of the Crusaders into Constantinople. Eugène Delacroix, 1840._






_Reports of Crusader looting and brutality scandalised and horrified the Orthodox world; relations between the Catholic and Orthodox churches were catastrophically wounded for many centuries afterwards, and would not be substantially repaired until modern times._

The Byzantine Empire was left much poorer, smaller, and ultimately less able to defend itself against the Turkish conquests that followed; the actions of the Crusaders thus directly accelerated the collapse of Christendom in the east, and in the long run facilitated the expansion of Islam into Europe.


----------



## RnR

*12 April 1831 – Soldiers marching on the Broughton Suspension Bridge in Manchester, England cause it to collapse.*

Broughton Suspension Bridge was an iron chain suspension bridge built in 1826 by John Fitzgerald, the wealthy owner of Castle Irwell House at his own expense. It spanned the River Irwell between Broughton and Pendleton in Greater Manchester, England. The bridge was one of Europe's first suspension bridges when suspension bridges were considered the "new wonder of the age".

_The rebuilt Broughton suspension bridge in 1883.  In 1924 it was replaced by a Pratt truss footbridge, still in use._





On 12 April 1831, the 60th Rifle Corps carried out an exercise on Kirsal Moor. As a detachment of 74 men returned to barracks in Salford by way of the bridge, the soldiers, who were marching four abreast, felt it begin to vibrate in time with their footsteps. Finding the vibration a pleasant sensation some of them started to whistle a marching tune, and to "humour it by the manner in which they stepped", causing the bridge to vibrate even more. The head of the column had almost reached the Pendleton side when they heard "a sound resembling an irregular discharge of firearms”.

_As a result of the mechanical resonance induced by troops marching in step, the vibrations collapsed the bridge throwing about 40 of the soldiers into the water or against the chains. None of the men were killed, but 20 were injured, some severely. Consequently, the British Army issued an order that troops should "break step" when crossing a bridge._


----------



## RnR

*13 April 1742 – George Frideric Handel's oratorio Messiah makes its world-premiere in Dublin, Ireland.*

Messiah is an English-language oratorio composed in 1741 by George Frideric Handel, with a scriptural text compiled by Charles Jennens from the King James Bible, and from the version of the Psalms included with the Book of Common Prayer. It was first performed in Dublin on 13 April 1742 and received its London premiere nearly a year later. After an initially modest public reception, the oratorio gained in popularity, eventually becoming one of the best-known and most frequently performed choral works in Western music.

_“The Chandos portrait of Georg Friedrich Handel" by James Thornhill, circa 1720. The Great Music Hall in Fishamble Street, Dublin, where Messiah was first performed on 13 April 1742._






The Royal Choral Society has performed Handel's Messiah on Good Friday at the Royal Albert Hall every year since 1876.

_Video: __'Hallelujah Chorus' from Handel's Messiah, Royal Choral Society._


----------



## RnR

*13 April 1870 – The New York City Metropolitan Museum of Art is founded. *

The Metropolitan Museum of Art of New York, colloquially "the Met", is the largest art museum in the United States. With 7.06 million visitors in 2016, it was the second most visited art museum in the world, and the fifth most visited museum of any kind. Its permanent collection contains over two million works, divided among seventeen curatorial departments. The main building, on the eastern edge of Central Park along Manhattan's Museum Mile, is by area one of the world's largest art galleries.

_Opening reception in the picture gallery at 681 Fifth Avenue, wood-engraving published in Frank Leslie's Weekly, March 9, 1872. William the Hippopotamus is the informal mascot of the Met._






The Metropolitan Museum of Art was founded on 13 April 1870 for the purposes of opening a museum to bring art and art education to the American people. It opened on 20 February 1872, and was originally located at 681 Fifth Avenue.


----------



## RnR

*13 April 1943 – The Jefferson Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C., on the 200th anniversary of President Thomas Jefferson's birth.*

The Jefferson Memorial is a presidential memorial in Washington, D.C., dedicated to Thomas Jefferson (1743–1826), one of the most important of the American Founding Fathers as the main drafter and writer of the Declaration of Independence, member of the Continental Congress, governor of the newly independent Commonwealth of Virginia, American minister to King Louis XVI, and the Kingdom of France, first U.S. Secretary of State under the first President George Washington, the second Vice President of the United States under second President John Adams, and also the third President (1801–1809), as well as being the founder of the University of Virginia at Charlottesville, Virginia.

_The Jefferson Memorial was dedicated on 13 April 1943, the 200th anniversary of President Thomas Jefferson's birth.




_


----------



## mellowyellow

Photograph of Princess Diana dancing with John Travolta at a White House dinner for the Prince and Princess of Wales 1985


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 159646
> Photograph of Princess Diana dancing with John Travolta at a White House dinner for the Prince and Princess of Wales 1985


Great photo, thanks Mellowyellow.

*The "Travolta dress"*

Shortly before her death in August 1997, Diana requested that the dress be sold in a charity auction. Florida-based businesswoman Maureen Dunkel bought it for £100,000 in New York in June 1997, along with nine other dresses formerly owned by the Princess. The Travolta dress was the most expensive one sold at the auction. When she went bankrupt in 2011, Dunkel was forced to put them up for auction, but the Travolta dress was one of six that were not sold. It was finally auctioned off by Kerry Taylor in London on 19 March 2013, fetching £240,000 and again being the most expensive auctioned dress. It was bought by "a British gentleman as a surprise to cheer up his wife".






In 2019, it sold for £264,000 to Historic Royal Palaces, a charity which looks after royal memorabilia including clothing and artifacts. The dress has joined the Royal Ceremonial Dress Collection and belongs to the palace. The dress was later displayed for public in Kensington Palace, after 20 years since it first left the place.


----------



## RnR

*14 April 1471 – In England, the Yorkists under Edward IV defeat the Lancastrians under the Earl of Warwick at the Battle of Barnet; the Earl is killed and Edward IV resumes the throne.*

On 14 April 1471 near Barnet, then a small Hertfordshire town north of London, Edward led the House of York in a fight against the House of Lancaster, which backed Henry VI for the throne. Leading the Lancastrian army was Richard Neville, 16th Earl of Warwick, who played a crucial role in the fate of each king. The Battle of Barnet was a decisive engagement in the Wars of the Roses, a dynastic conflict of 15th-century England. The military action, along with the subsequent Battle of Tewkesbury, secured the throne for Edward IV.

_Late 15th-century artistic portrayal of the battle: Edward IV, left, wearing a circlet and mounted on a horse, leads the Yorkist charge and pierces the Earl of Warwick, right, with his lance; in reality, Warwick was not killed by Edward._






_Historians regard the battle as one of the most important clashes in the Wars of the Roses, since it brought about a decisive turn in the fortunes of the two houses. Edward's victory was followed by 14 years of Yorkist rule over England._


----------



## RnR

*14 April 1828 – Noah Webster copyrights the first edition of his dictionary.*

Noah Webster Jr. (1758–1843) was an American lexicographer, textbook pioneer, English-language spelling reformer, political writer, editor, and prolific author. He has been called the "Father of American Scholarship and Education". His blue-backed speller books taught five generations of American children how to spell and read. Webster's name has become synonymous with "dictionary" in the United States, especially the modern Merriam-Webster dictionary that was first published in 1828 by Noah Webster as An American Dictionary of the English Language.

_Noah Webster, The Schoolmaster of the Republic. Library of Congress, 1886._






_In 1806, Webster published his first dictionary, A Compendious Dictionary of the English Language. The following year, he started working on an expanded and comprehensive dictionary. Finally, at the age of seventy, Webster published his dictionary in 1828, registering the copyright on 14 April 1828._


----------



## RnR

*14 April 1865 – US President Abraham Lincoln is shot in Ford's Theatre by John Wilkes Booth; he died the next day.*

Abraham Lincoln, the 16th President of the United States, was assassinated by well-known stage actor John Wilkes Booth on 14 April 1865, while attending the play Our American Cousin at Ford's Theatre in Washington. Shot in the head as he watched the play, Lincoln died the following day at 7.22 am, in the Petersen House opposite the theatre. He was the first American president to be assassinated; his funeral and burial marked an extended period of national mourning.

_The Assassination of President Lincoln. Library of Congress._






Occurring near the end of the American Civil War, the assassination was part of a larger conspiracy intended by Booth to revive the Confederate cause by eliminating the three most important officials of the United States government.  Conspirators Lewis Powell and David Herold were assigned to kill Secretary of State William H. Seward, and George Atzerodt was tasked with killing Vice President Andrew Johnson. Beyond Lincoln's death the plot failed: Seward was only wounded and Johnson's would-be attacker lost his nerve. After a dramatic initial escape, Booth was killed at the climax of a 12-day manhunt, and several other conspirators were later hanged.


----------



## RnR

*14 April 1927 – The first Volvo car premieres in Gothenburg, Sweden.*

In 1924, Assar Gabrielsson, sales manager, and engineer Gustav Larson, the two Volvo founders, decided to start construction of a Swedish car. They intended to build cars that could withstand the rigours of the country's rough roads and cold temperatures. AB Volvo began activities on 10 August 1926. After one year of preparations involving the production of ten prototypes, the firm was ready to commence the car-manufacturing business within the group. The Volvo Group itself considers it started in 1927, when the first car, a Volvo OV 4, rolled off the production line at the factory in Hisingen, Gothenburg. Only 280 cars were built that year.

_The first Volvo car, a Volvo OV 4, left the assembly line on 14 April 1927._


----------



## Glowworm

RnR said:


> *14 April 1927 – The first Volvo car premieres in Gothenburg, Sweden.*
> 
> In 1924, Assar Gabrielsson, sales manager, and engineer Gustav Larson, the two Volvo founders, decided to start construction of a Swedish car. They intended to build cars that could withstand the rigours of the country's rough roads and cold temperatures. AB Volvo began activities on 10 August 1926. After one year of preparations involving the production of ten prototypes, the firm was ready to commence the car-manufacturing business within the group. The Volvo Group itself considers it started in 1927, when the first car, a Volvo OV 4, rolled off the production line at the factory in Hisingen, Gothenburg. Only 280 cars were built that year.
> 
> _The first Volvo car, a Volvo OV 4, left the assembly line on 14 April 1927._


In case you didn't know the name Volvo comes from the Latin verb volvere meaning "to roll". Volvo is the first person singular and literally means "I roll".

The brand name Volvo was originally registered as a Trademark by the Swedish ball bearing company SKF - originally Svenska KullagerFabriken which is Swedish Ball Bearing Factory in English in May 1911 to be used for a series of new ball bearings. The idea was short lived and SKF reverted to just using the company initials on all products. Volvo was originally formed as a susidiary to SKF in 1915 but regard 1924 as the founding of the present company


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Glowworm

14th April 1904

My grandmother was born


----------



## Glowworm

Furryanimal said:


>


Hiraeth

Off topic but this is for you @Furryanimal

The film isn't brilliant but the singing is


----------



## Furryanimal

Glowworm said:


> Hiraeth
> 
> Off topic but this is for you @Furryanimal
> 
> The film isn't brilliant but the singing is


Thanks


----------



## Pappy

*The Hindenburg* disaster was an airship accident that occurred on May 6, 1937, in Manchester Township, New Jersey, United States. The German passenger airship LZ 129 *Hindenburg* caught fire and was destroyed during its attempt to dock with its mooring mast at Naval Air Station Lakehurst.


----------



## mellowyellow

Furryanimal said:


>


Those poor coal miners, how they suffered and in many cases were denied compensation by the mine owners.  Great video Furryanimal.


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm said:


> In case you didn't know the name Volvo comes from the Latin verb volvere meaning "to roll". Volvo is the first person singular and literally means "I roll".
> 
> The brand name Volvo was originally registered as a Trademark by the Swedish ball bearing company SKF - originally Svenska KullagerFabriken which is Swedish Ball Bearing Factory in English in May 1911 to be used for a series of new ball bearings. The idea was short lived and SKF reverted to just using the company initials on all products. Volvo was originally formed as a susidiary to SKF in 1915 but regard 1924 as the founding of the present company


Volvo has such a proud safety record.


----------



## mellowyellow

The legacy of Spain’s greatest queen, Isabella of Castile, made pungent for centuries by a reputation for poor personal hygiene, could come out smelling of roses after the discovery of documents detailing her scent and cosmetic regime.

*Isabella funded Columbus’s voyage to the New World*_ and the union of her country, and through her firm rule and marriage to Ferdinand II of Aragon set the stage for Spain’s global dominance and Golden Age. Her prestige has long been undermined, however, by what historians have called “a black legend”, in part her reputation for not washing, and for her role in instigating the Inquisition and the expulsion of the Jews.
Source:  The Times_


----------



## RnR

*15 April 1452 – Leonardo da Vinci, Italian painter, sculptor and architect is born.*

Leonardo di ser Piero da Vinci (15 April 1452 – 2 May 1519) was an Italian Renaissance polymath whose areas of interest included invention, painting, sculpting, architecture, science, music, mathematics, engineering, literature, anatomy, geology, astronomy, botany, writing, history, and cartography. He has been variously called the father of palaeontology, ichnology, and architecture, and is widely considered one of the greatest painters of all time. Sometimes credited with the inventions of the parachute, helicopter and tank, he epitomised the Renaissance humanist ideal. Leonardo is revered for his technological ingenuity. He conceptualised flying machines, a type of armoured fighting vehicle, concentrated solar power, an adding machine and the double hull.

_Leonardo, was and is, renowned primarily as a painter. Among his works, the Mona Lisa is the most famous and most parodied portrait and The Last Supper the most reproduced religious painting of all time._






Born out of wedlock to a notary, Piero da Vinci, and a peasant woman, Caterina, in Vinci in the region of Florence, Leonardo was educated in the studio of the renowned Florentine painter Andrea del Verrocchio. Much of his earlier working life was spent in the service of Ludovico il Moro in Milan. He later worked in Rome, Bologna and Venice, and he spent his last years in France at the home awarded to him by Francis I of France.


----------



## RnR

*15 April 2019 – Fire breaks out in the Notre-Dame Cathedral in Paris, almost destroying the building.*

The cathedral of Notre-Dame de Paris "Our Lady of Paris", part of the "Paris, Banks of the Seine" UNESCO World Heritage Site, was begun in the 12th century. Its walls and interior vaulted ceiling are of stone; its roof and spire were of wood sheathed in lead to exclude water. The spire was rebuilt several times, most recently in the 19th century. The cathedral's stonework had been severely eroded by years of weather and pollution, and the spire had extensively rotted because fissures in its lead sheathing were admitting water. At the time of the fire, the spire was undergoing renovation and scaffolding had been erected over the transept.

On 15 April 2019, just before 18:20 CEST, a structure fire broke out beneath the roof of Notre-Dame. By the time it was extinguished, the building's spire and most of its roof had been destroyed and its upper walls severely damaged; extensive damage to the interior was prevented by its stone vaulted ceiling, which largely contained the burning roof as it collapsed.
_
The fire as seen from Pont de la Tournelle on 15 April 2019._






_Many works of art and religious relics were moved to safety early in the emergency, but others suffered some smoke damage, and some exterior art was damaged or destroyed. The cathedral's altar, two pipe organs, and its three 13th-century rose windows suffered little to no damage._


----------



## mellowyellow

Violin of lead band member on the Titanic, who played to the very end 109 years ago

*Wallace Henry Hartley* (2 June 1878 – 15 April 1912) was an English violinist and band leader on the RMS Titanic on its maiden voyage. He became famous for leading the eight-member band as the ship sank on 15 April 1912. He died in the sinking.


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm, this is for you
*A camouflaged Swedish Navy ship*

A camouflaged Swedish Navy ship 1915


Can you see her now?
Here we don’t see the _Tre Kronor_-class cruiser _Hennes Majestäts Skepp_ (HSvMS) _Göta Lejon_ (Gothic lion) of the Royal Swedish Navy. Her ship’s motto was _Nemo me impune lacessit_ (“No one provokes me with impunity”) and she meant to back that up as needed.


----------



## Glowworm

mellowyellow said:


> Glowworm, this is for you
> *A camouflaged Swedish Navy ship*
> View attachment 159806
> A camouflaged Swedish Navy ship 1915
> 
> View attachment 159807
> Can you see her now?
> Here we don’t see the _Tre Kronor_-class cruiser _Hennes Majestäts Skepp_ (HSvMS) _Göta Lejon_ (Gothic lion) of the Royal Swedish Navy. Her ship’s motto was _Nemo me impune lacessit_ (“No one provokes me with impunity”) and she meant to back that up as needed.


@mellowyellow Thanks, I've never seen that before. I looked it up and read the ship's interesting history. Hope you don't mind me making a couple of corrections. The year 1915 is off as the ship was launched in 1945 and went into service in 1947 so I guess the photo is from then. It should also be Hans Majestäts Skepp as Sweden had a king at that time. Hennes means Her and Hans means His. It was eventually sold to Chile and served in their navy until 1984. In 1986 it was sold to a company in Taiwan and scrapped. It's sister ship Tre Kronor (Three Crowns which refers to the three crowns in the Swedish coat of arms) was scrapped in 1969-1970


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 159804
> Violin of lead band member on the Titanic, who played to the very end 109 years ago
> 
> *Wallace Henry Hartley* (2 June 1878 – 15 April 1912) was an English violinist and band leader on the RMS Titanic on its maiden voyage. He became famous for leading the eight-member band as the ship sank on 15 April 1912. He died in the sinking.
> 
> View attachment 159805


What an interesting story Mellowyellow. I'd never heard it before.

_Apparently in 2013, the violin that became part of Titanic lore has fetched a record sum of 1.05 million pound at auction. The German-made violin bore an inscription from Hartley's fiancee, Maria Robinson: "For Wallace on the occasion of our engagement from Maria." It went on sale with its leather luggage case, initialed W.H.H._






Wallace Hartley's band played the hymn "Nearer, My God, to Thee" to try to calm passengers while they climbed into lifeboats as the Titanic sank. Hartley's body was recovered by the Mackay–Bennett almost two weeks after the sinking. Several press reports confirmed that Wallace was found "fully dressed with his music case strapped to his body".

He was transferred to the Arabic and returned to England. Hartley's father Albion met the ship at Liverpool and brought his son's body back to his home town of Colne, Lancashire. The funeral took place on 18 May 1912. One thousand people attended Hartley's funeral, while an estimated 30,000 - 40,000 lined the route of his funeral procession.


----------



## Pappy

Margaret Bourke-White taking photographs while perched on the Chrysler Building in 1934. (Photograph by Ms. Bourke-White’s darkroom assistant, Oscar Graubner)


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Margaret Bourke-White taking photographs while perched on the Chrysler Building in 1934. (Photograph by Ms. Bourke-White’s darkroom assistant, Oscar Graubner)
> View attachment 159843


What an amazing photo, thanks Pappy. She must have been a very brave lady with an excellent head for heights. Make me feel dizzy just looking at her and the drop below.


----------



## RnR

*16 April 1551 – The last outbreak of the deadly 'sweating sickness' occurs in England.*

Sweating sickness, also known as English sweating sickness, English sweat or sudor anglicus, was a mysterious and contagious disease that struck England and later continental Europe in a series of epidemics beginning in 1485. The last outbreak occurred in 1551, after which the disease apparently vanished. The onset of symptoms was sudden, with death often occurring within hours. Its cause remains unknown, although it has been suggested that an unknown species of hantavirus was responsible.






Sweating sickness first came to the attention of physicians at the beginning of the reign of Henry VII, in 1485. Nothing was recorded of the ailment from 1492 to 1502. A less widespread outbreak occurred in 1507, followed by a third and much more severe epidemic later that year which also spread to Calais.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *16 April 1551 – The last outbreak of the deadly 'sweating sickness' occurs in England.*
> 
> Sweating sickness, also known as English sweating sickness, English sweat or sudor anglicus, was a mysterious and contagious disease that struck England and later continental Europe in a series of epidemics beginning in 1485. The last outbreak occurred in 1551, after which the disease apparently vanished. The onset of symptoms was sudden, with death often occurring within hours. Its cause remains unknown, although it has been suggested that an unknown species of hantavirus was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweating sickness first came to the attention of physicians at the beginning of the reign of Henry VII, in 1485. Nothing was recorded of the ailment from 1492 to 1502. A less widespread outbreak occurred in 1507, followed by a third and much more severe epidemic later that year which also spread to Calais.


Its cause remains unknown.  So is ours.


----------



## mellowyellow

Belgium.
Australian soldiers of the 4th Division field artillery brigade on duckboard track in Château Wood, near Hooge, Ypres salient, 29 October 1917. Photo by Frank Hurley


----------



## Glowworm

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 160012
> Belgium.
> Australian soldiers of the 4th Division field artillery brigade on duckboard track in Château Wood, near Hooge, Ypres salient, 29 October 1917. Photo by Frank Hurley


Visited the area some years ago. So moving to see the war cemeteries and the daily service at the Menin Gate


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 160012
> Belgium.
> Australian soldiers of the 4th Division field artillery brigade on duckboard track in Château Wood, near Hooge, Ypres salient, 29 October 1917. Photo by Frank Hurley


_So poignant, one of my favourite photos, thanks Mellowyellow. Frank Hurley was an amazing photographer._

James Francis "Frank" Hurley OBE, 15 October 1885 – 16 January 1962, was an Australian photographer and adventurer. He participated in a number of expeditions to Antarctica and served as an official photographer with Australian forces during both world wars.

_Endurance among ice pinnacles, Shackleton expedition, February 1915. Photos by Frank Hurley._











_Endurance was the three-masted barquentine in which Sir Ernest Shackleton and a crew of 27 men and one cat sailed for the Antarctic on the 1914–1917 Imperial Trans-Antarctic Expedition. She was crushed by pack ice and sank in the Weddell Sea off Antarctica. All of her crew survived._


----------



## Pappy

Saint Helena, one of the longest straight staircases in the world. My lord, I’d never make it, up or down.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> Saint Helena, one of the longest straight staircases in the world. My lord, I’d never make it, up or down.
> View attachment 160059


Well, judging by the grade of it, one slip and you're a goner.


----------



## Pepper

Pappy said:


> Saint Helena, one of the longest straight staircases in the world. My lord, I’d never make it, up or down.
> View attachment 160059


Got vertigo just looking at this!  Astounding!


----------



## Glowworm

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, judging by the grade of it, one slip and you're a goner.


Is it wheelchair accessible?


----------



## Pepper

Glowworm said:


> Is it wheelchair accessible?


Only if you have a crane


----------



## Pappy

Guess bikinis were unpopular in Italy.


----------



## AnnieA

She died of tuberculosis in 1861 which was the illness that incapacitated her husband on the voyage.



.


----------



## AnnieA

Pappy said:


> Guess bikinis were unpopular in Italy.
> 
> View attachment 160119


His expression doesn't look like he's hating his job at that moment...


----------



## mellowyellow

I never knew about this, the things you learn digging around in history. 

On this day, 17 April 1962 1,400 Cuban exiles land in Bay of Pigs in a doomed attempt to overthrow Fidel Castro



U.S.-backed Cuban exiles captured during the failed Bay of Pigs invasion, Cuba, 1961.

_The Bay of Pigs Invasion was a failed attack on the southwestern coast of Cuba in April 1961 by CIA-led Cuban exiles who opposed Fidel Castro's Cuban Revolution.

Early in 1960, President Dwight D Eisenhower authorized the CIA to recruit Cuban exiles living in Miami and train them for an invasion of Cuba. The group that became known as Brigade 2506 was initially 28 members, including 10 former Cuban military officers recruited by Dr. Manuel Artime, head of the Movimiento de Recuperación Revolucionaria (MRR)…………….._

https://www.history.com/news/5-things-you-might-not-know-about-the-bay-of-pigs-invasion


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Saint Helena, one of the longest straight staircases in the world. My lord, I’d never make it, up or down.
> View attachment 160059


That is absolutely terrifying to me, stunning photo though, thanks Pappy.


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Guess bikinis were unpopular in Italy.
> 
> View attachment 160119


----------



## RnR

In the 1950s and early 1960s, there were "bikini arrests" on Sydney's famous Bondi Beach too. Over the 1961 October long weekend, more than 50 unnamed women were ordered from Bondi Beach because their swimsuits did not conform to regulations. These arrests were given extensive coverage by the media.

_Louis Réard with his bikini. Micheline Bernardini modelling the first bikini on 5 July 1946 at the Piscine Molitor in Paris._






Although two-piece bathing suits were being used by women as early as the 1930s, the bikini is commonly dated to 5 July 1946 when, partly due to material rationing after World War II, French engineer Louis Réard introduced the modern bikini, modelled by Micheline Bernardini. Réard named his design for the Bikini Atoll, where the first post-war tests of the atomic bomb were taking place.  He opened a bikini shop and ran it for the next 40 years.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> I never knew about this, the things you learn digging around in history.
> 
> On this day, 17 April 1962 1,400 Cuban exiles land in Bay of Pigs in a doomed attempt to overthrow Fidel Castro
> 
> View attachment 160132
> 
> U.S.-backed Cuban exiles captured during the failed Bay of Pigs invasion, Cuba, 1961.
> 
> _The Bay of Pigs Invasion was a failed attack on the southwestern coast of Cuba in April 1961 by CIA-led Cuban exiles who opposed Fidel Castro's Cuban Revolution.
> 
> Early in 1960, President Dwight D Eisenhower authorized the CIA to recruit Cuban exiles living in Miami and train them for an invasion of Cuba. The group that became known as Brigade 2506 was initially 28 members, including 10 former Cuban military officers recruited by Dr. Manuel Artime, head of the Movimiento de Recuperación Revolucionaria (MRR)…………….._
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/5-things-you-might-not-know-about-the-bay-of-pigs-invasion


Cuban leader Fidel Castro, lower right, sits inside a tank near Playa Giron, Cuba, during the Bay of Pigs invasion, 17 April 1961.


----------



## RnR

*17 April 1397 – Geoffrey Chaucer tells The Canterbury Tales for the first time at the court of Richard II. Chaucer scholars have also identified this date as the start of the book's pilgrimage to Canterbury.*

The Canterbury Tales is a collection of 24 stories that runs to over 17,000 lines written in Middle English. In 1386, Chaucer became Controller of Customs and Justice of Peace and, in 1389, Clerk of the King's work. It was during these years that he began working on his most famous text. Mostly written in verse, although some are in prose, the tales are presented as part of a story-telling contest by a group of pilgrims as they travel together on a journey from London to Canterbury.
_
Chaucer as a Pilgrim from the Ellesmere manuscript. Commemorative plaque, Chaucer’s verse._






Even the oldest surviving manuscripts of the Tales are not Chaucer's originals. The first version of The Canterbury Tales to be published in print was William Caxton's 1476 edition. Only 10 copies of this edition are known to exist. 
_
It has been suggested that the greatest contribution of The Canterbury Tales to English literature was the popularisation of the English vernacular in mainstream literature._


----------



## RnR

*17 April 1907 – The Ellis Island immigration centre in the United States processes 11,747 people, more than on any other day.*

Ellis Island, in Upper New York Bay, was the gateway for over 12 million immigrants to the US as the United States' busiest immigrant inspection station for over 60 years from 1892 until 1954. The peak year for immigration at Ellis Island was 1907, with 1,004,756 immigrants processed. The all-time daily high occurred on 17 April 1907, when 11,747 immigrants arrived.


----------



## Pappy

The Bulldog Cafe stood at 1153 West Washington Boulevard, Los Angeles between 1928 and 1966.


----------



## RnR

*18 April 1506 – The cornerstone of the current St. Peter's Basilica is laid.*

The Papal Basilica of St. Peter in the Vatican, or simply St. Peter's Basilica, is an Italian Renaissance church in Vatican City, the papal enclave within the city of Rome. Designed principally by Donato Bramante, Michelangelo, Carlo Maderno and Gian Lorenzo Bernini, St. Peter's is the most renowned work of Renaissance architecture and the largest church in the world.

_St. Peter's Basilica and details of the dome._






St. Peter's Baldacchino, the high altar intended to mark in a monumental way, the place of Saint Peter's tomb underneath. Sculptor Gian Lorenzo Bernini was only 25 years old when Pope Urban VIII commissioned him to fashion the high altar.






The St. Peter’s "baldacchino", a pavilion-like structure which is 30 metres tall, considered to be the biggest bronze structure in the world. The draped canopy is of bronze, and all the details, including the olive leaves, bees representing Pope Urban’s Barberini family, and the portrait heads of Urban's niece in childbirth and her newborn son, are picked out in gold leaf.






_While it is neither the mother church of the Catholic Church nor the cathedral of the Diocese of Rome, St. Peter's is regarded as one of the holiest Catholic shrines. It has been described as "holding a unique position in the Christian world" and as "the greatest of all churches of Christendom"._


----------



## RnR

*18 April 1906 – An earthquake and fire destroy much of San Francisco, California.*

The 1906 San Francisco earthquake struck the coast of Northern California at 5:12 a.m. on April 18 with an estimated moment magnitude of 7.9 and a maximum Mercalli intensity of XI, Extreme. High intensity shaking was felt from Eureka on the North Coast to the Salinas Valley, an agricultural region to the south of the San Francisco Bay Area.

_“Looking Down Sacramento Street, San Francisco, April 18, 1906” is a black and white photograph taken by Arnold Genthe in San Francisco, California on the morning of 18 April 1906 in the wake of the 1906 San Francisco earthquake. Library of Congress. It became the most famous photo of the destruction of San Francisco. Arnold Genthe, with his cameras and studio destroyed, borrowed a hand-held camera and photographed the destruction across the city._






Devastating fires soon broke out in the city and lasted for several days. As a result, up to 3,000 people died and over 80% of the city of San Francisco was destroyed. The events are remembered as one of the worst and deadliest earthquakes in the history of the United States. The death toll remains the greatest loss of life from a natural disaster in California's history and high in the lists of American urban disasters.


----------



## Glowworm

RnR said:


> *17 April 1907 – The Ellis Island immigration centre in the United States processes 11,747 people, more than on any other day.*
> 
> Ellis Island, in Upper New York Bay, was the gateway for over 12 million immigrants to the US as the United States' busiest immigrant inspection station for over 60 years from 1892 until 1954. The peak year for immigration at Ellis Island was 1907, with 1,004,756 immigrants processed. The all-time daily high occurred on 17 April 1907, when 11,747 immigrants arrived.


This was the first sight of the USA for most Swedish immigrantsr


----------



## Pappy

Until 1920, children could be mailed through the US Postal service.  They had to be under fifty pounds, and stamps were affixed to their clothes.  It was cheaper for many people to ship children than to put them on a train, and the children rode on a train (in the mail car) anyway---being watched and fed by mail clerks.  The record distance?  Over 700 miles from Florida to Virginia for a mere 15 cents in stamps.  It really was a simpler time.


----------



## mellowyellow

*Sinn Fein president Mary Lou McDonald ‘sorry’ over Lord Mountbatten’s murder*


Prince Charles, with Lord Mountbatten and the Duke of Edinburgh in 1977, said his anguish over the death of his mentor helped him to understand the pain caused by the conflict


_The president of Sinn Fein has said sorry over the murder of Lord Mountbatten at the hands of the IRA, the first such explicit apology from a leader of the party for the assassination.

Mary Lou McDonald apologised for the “heart breaking” death of the Duke of Edinburgh’s uncle in 1979._



_Lord Mountbatten, who was a mentor to Prince Philip and Prince Charles, was murdered when the IRA blew up his fishing boat in the village of Mullaghmore in Co Sligo. He had been holidaying in his summer home of Classiebawn Castle.

McDonald’s comments are a departure from her predecessor Gerry Adams, who expressed regret in the past but insisted that Lord Mountbatten “knew the dangers” of visiting Ireland.
_


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> *Sinn Fein president Mary Lou McDonald ‘sorry’ over Lord Mountbatten’s murder*
> View attachment 160431
> 
> Prince Charles, with Lord Mountbatten and the Duke of Edinburgh in 1977, said his anguish over the death of his mentor helped him to understand the pain caused by the conflict
> 
> 
> _The president of Sinn Fein has said sorry over the murder of Lord Mountbatten at the hands of the IRA, the first such explicit apology from a leader of the party for the assassination.
> 
> Mary Lou McDonald apologised for the “heart breaking” death of the Duke of Edinburgh’s uncle in 1979._
> 
> View attachment 160432
> 
> _Lord Mountbatten, who was a mentor to Prince Philip and Prince Charles, was murdered when the IRA blew up his fishing boat in the village of Mullaghmore in Co Sligo. He had been holidaying in his summer home of Classiebawn Castle.
> 
> McDonald’s comments are a departure from her predecessor Gerry Adams, who expressed regret in the past but insisted that Lord Mountbatten “knew the dangers” of visiting Ireland._


On 27 August 1979, Lord Mountbatten went lobster-potting and tuna fishing in his 30-foot wooden boat, Shadow V, which had been moored in the harbour at Mullaghmore, a small seaside village and the location of his summer home, Classiebawn Castle. Provisional Irish Republican Army member Thomas McMahon had slipped onto the unguarded boat during the night and attached a radio-controlled bomb weighing 50 pounds. When Mountbatten and his party were aboard, just a few hundred yards from the shore, the bomb was detonated by the IRA’s South Armagh brigade.

_Lord Mountbatten pictured sailing aboard the Shadow V on Mullaghmore Harbour._






The boat was destroyed by the force of the blast, and Mountbatten's legs were almost blown off. Mountbatten, then aged 79, was pulled alive from the water by nearby fishermen, but died from his injuries before being brought to shore. Also aboard the boat were his elder daughter Lady Patricia Brabourne, her husband Lord John Brabourne, their twin sons Nicholas and Timothy Knatchbull, John's mother Doreen, dowager Lady Brabourne, and Paul Maxwell, a young crew member from County Fermanagh. Nicholas 14 and Paul 15 were killed by the blast and the others were seriously injured. Doreen, Lady Brabourne, aged 83, died from her injuries the following day.


----------



## mellowyellow

Eduard Bloch, the Hitler family's Jewish physician, in his office (circa 1938). Hitler later referred to Bloch as a "Noble Jew," and he remained under his personal protection. He left Austria for the US in 1940.


----------



## mellowyellow

Survivors of the sinking of the RMS Titanic are interviewed by reporters as they come off the RMS Carpathia in New York on April 18, 1912.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> Eduard Bloch, the Hitler family's Jewish physician, in his office (circa 1938). Hitler later referred to Bloch as a "Noble Jew," and he remained under his personal protection. He left Austria for the US in 1940.
> 
> View attachment 160443


Never knew this ... weird ... bringing to mind the question ... how does Eduard Bloch's protection fit in with Hitler's persecution of other Jews???


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 160448
> 
> Survivors of the sinking of the RMS Titanic are interviewed by reporters as they come off the RMS Carpathia in New York on April 18, 1912.


Very lucky ... over 1,500 people died in the maritime disaster, while 705 individuals survived.


----------



## RnR

*19 April 1506 – The Lisbon Massacre begins, in which accused Jews are being slaughtered by Portuguese Catholics.*

In the years that followed the 1492 banishment of the Jews from Castile and Aragon by Catholic Monarchs, about 93,000 Jews had taken refuge in neighbouring Portugal. In 1497, during the reign of King Manuel I of Portugal, the Jews had been forced to convert to Roman Catholicism. The Lisbon massacre was an incident in April 1506 where a crowd of Catholics, as well as foreign sailors who were anchored in the Tagus, persecuted, tortured, killed, and burnt at the stake hundreds of people who were accused of being Jews and thus, guilty of deicide and heresy.

_A depiction of the Lisbon massacre on Sunday, 19 April 1506. Monument in Lisbon in memory of those lost. It reads: "In memory of the thousands of Jews who were victimed by intolerance and religious fanaticism, killed on the massacre that started on 19 April 1506, on this square"._






_Some Portuguese were arrested and hanged, while others had all their possessions confiscated by the Crown. The foreigners returned to their ships with their plunder and sailed away._


----------



## RnR

*19 April 1770 – Captain James Cook and the crew of HMS Endeavour first sight the Eastern coast of Australia.*

In 1766, the Admiralty engaged Cook to command a scientific voyage to the Pacific Ocean. The purpose of the voyage was to observe and record the transit of Venus across the Sun for the benefit of a Royal Society inquiry into a means of determining longitude. Cook, at the age of 39, was promoted to lieutenant to grant him sufficient status to take the command. The expedition sailed aboard HMS Endeavour, departing England on 26 August 1768. Cook and his crew rounded Cape Horn and continued westward across the Pacific to arrive at Tahiti on 13 April 1769, where the observations of the Venus Transit were made.






Once the observations were completed, Cook opened the sealed orders which were additional instructions from the Admiralty for the second part of his voyage: to search the south Pacific for signs of the postulated rich southern continent of Terra Australis. Cook then sailed to New Zealand and mapped the complete coastline.






Cook then voyaged west. On 19 April 1770, officer of the watch, Lieutenant Zachary Hicks, sighted land and alerted Cook. Cook made out low sand hills which he named Point Hicks, although he did not yet know whether they formed part of an island or a continent. Thus Cook's expedition became the first recorded Europeans to have encountered the eastern coastline of Australia.


----------



## OneHalf

Pappy said:


> Until 1920, children could be mailed through the US Postal service.  They had to be under fifty pounds, and stamps were affixed to their clothes.  It was cheaper for many people to ship children than to put them on a train, and the children rode on a train (in the mail car) anyway---being watched and fed by mail clerks.  The record distance?  Over 700 miles from Florida to Virginia for a mere 15 cents in stamps.  It really was a simpler time.
> View attachment 160387


My dad used to tease that if we "were bad" he would mail us away "some where."


----------



## mellowyellow

April 20
1968 British politician Enoch Powell makes his controversial "Rivers of Blood" speech


Full Name: John Enoch Powell
Profession: British Politician

Why Famous: Enoch Powell was a British politician known for his controversial views on race, immigration and entry into the Economic Union.

Powell was a classical scholar and served in the army before being elected to the British parliament as a Conservative MP in 1950.

In 1968 he delivered his infamous 'Rivers of Blood' speech protesting at immigration from the new commonwealth into the country. The influx of people would, he said, begin a bloody race war. His speech caused a huge outcry and he was sacked from his ministerial post by party leader Edward Heath..

In 1974 he gave up his seat in parliament but was reelected as MP for a district in Northern Ireland which he served until he was voted out in 1987.

Died: 8 February, 1998 (aged 85)


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> April 20
> 1968 British politician Enoch Powell makes his controversial "Rivers of Blood" speech
> 
> View attachment 160613
> Full Name: John Enoch Powell
> Profession: British Politician
> 
> Why Famous: Enoch Powell was a British politician known for his controversial views on race, immigration and entry into the Economic Union.
> 
> Powell was a classical scholar and served in the army before being elected to the British parliament as a Conservative MP in 1950.
> 
> In 1968 he delivered his infamous 'Rivers of Blood' speech protesting at immigration from the new commonwealth into the country. The influx of people would, he said, begin a bloody race war. His speech caused a huge outcry and he was sacked from his ministerial post by party leader Edward Heath..
> 
> In 1974 he gave up his seat in parliament but was reelected as MP for a district in Northern Ireland which he served until he was voted out in 1987.
> 
> Died: 8 February, 1998 (aged 85)


John Enoch Powell MBE, 1912–1998, was a British politician, classical scholar, author, linguist, soldier, philologist, and poet. Before entering politics, Powell was a classical scholar, becoming a full professor of Ancient Greek at the age of 25 in Australia. During World War II, he served in both staff and intelligence positions, reaching the rank of brigadier in his early thirties. He also wrote poetry as well as many books on classical and political subjects.

Rivers of Blood Speech

I found the above link an interesting read in light of today's social and cultural divisions.


----------



## RnR

*20 April 1535 – The sun dog phenomenon is observed over Stockholm, later depicted in the famous painting Vadersolstavlan.*

A sun dog or mock sun, formally called a parhelion in meteorology, is an atmospheric optical phenomenon that consists of a bright spot to the left and/or right of the Sun.

_Vadersolstavlan, pictured left, is an oil-on-panel painting by Jacob Heinrich Elbfas depicting a halo display, an atmospheric optical phenomenon, observed over Stockholm on 20 April 1535. It is named after the sun dogs appearing on the upper right part of the painting. While chiefly noted for being the oldest depiction of Stockholm in colour, it is arguably also the oldest Swedish landscape painting and the oldest depiction of sun dogs._







The sun dog is a member of the family of halos, caused by the refraction of sunlight by ice crystals in the atmosphere. Sun dogs typically appear as a pair of subtly coloured patches of light, around 22° to the left and right of the Sun, and at the same altitude above the horizon as the Sun. They can be seen anywhere in the world during any season, but are not always obvious or bright.


----------



## RnR

*20 April 1938 – Betty Cuthbert, Australian sprinter is born.*

Elizabeth Alyse Cuthbert, AC, MBE (20 April 1938 – 6 August 2017) was an Australian athlete and a fourfold Olympic champion. She was nicknamed Australia's "Golden Girl". During her career, she set world records for 60 metres, 100 yards, 200 metres, 220 yards and 440 yards. Cuthbert also contributed to Australian relay teams completing a win in the 4 × 100 metres, 4 × 110 yards, 4 × 200 metres and 4 × 220 yards.






Betty Cuthbert had suffered from multiple sclerosis from 1969 on and in 2002 had a severe brain hemorrhage. Following her diagnosis with multiple sclerosis, Cuthbert became a dedicated advocate for the disease, and was an important played in the creation of MS Research Australia. Rhonda Gillam, a 78-year-old West Australian mother-of-three, devoted the last 26 years of her life to caring for Cuthbert. Betty Cuthbert died in 2017, aged 79, in Mandurah, Western Australia.


----------



## mellowyellow

Statue of Menkaure and His Queen unearthed on January 18, 1910
Image Source: Museum of Fine Arts, Boston


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 160651
> 
> Statue of Menkaure and His Queen unearthed on January 18, 1910
> Image Source: Museum of Fine Arts, Boston


----------



## Glowworm

RnR said:


> *20 April 1535 – The sun dog phenomenon is observed over Stockholm, later depicted in the famous painting Vadersolstavlan.*
> 
> A sun dog or mock sun, formally called a parhelion in meteorology, is an atmospheric optical phenomenon that consists of a bright spot to the left and/or right of the Sun.
> 
> _Vadersolstavlan, pictured left, is an oil-on-panel painting by Jacob Heinrich Elbfas depicting a halo display, an atmospheric optical phenomenon, observed over Stockholm on 20 April 1535. It is named after the sun dogs appearing on the upper right part of the painting. While chiefly noted for being the oldest depiction of Stockholm in colour, it is arguably also the oldest Swedish landscape painting and the oldest depiction of sun dogs._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun dog is a member of the family of halos, caused by the refraction of sunlight by ice crystals in the atmosphere. Sun dogs typically appear as a pair of subtly coloured patches of light, around 22° to the left and right of the Sun, and at the same altitude above the horizon as the Sun. They can be seen anywhere in the world during any season, but are not always obvious or bright.


This phenomenon was also seen on 2nd February 1461 on the morning of the Battle of Mortimer's Cross one of the many battles in the English dynastic Wars of the Roses fought between the Houses of York and Lancaster.

When the phenomenon appeared it is said that the Yorkist troops under Edward Duke of York (later Edward IV) were frightened but Edward convinced them that the three suns represented the Holy Trinity and that God was therefore on their side. The Yorkist army won the following battle. Edward later took the sun as his personal emblem the "Sun in Splendour"

The house of York ultimately lost the wars when Richard III was defeated at Bosworth Field by the army of Henry Tudor who became King Henry VII, father of Henry VIII and founder of the House of Tudor.

The Wars of The Roses is a fascinating part of English history and many books and novels have been written about the period. Conn Iggulden has written four historical novels  depicting the period


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

*21 April 1856 – Within the Australian labour movement, stonemasons and building workers on building sites around Melbourne march from the University of Melbourne to Parliament House to achieve an eight-hour day.*

In the 1800s Australia, most Victorians worked up to 14 hours a day, six days a week. There was no sick leave, no holiday leave, and employers could sack employees at any time, without giving a reason.

_Eight-hour day banner, Melbourne, 1856. University of Melbourne site where Stonemasons won the 8 hour day in 1856._






On 18 August 1855 the Stonemasons Society in Sydney issued an ultimatum to employers that in six months time, masons would only work an eight-hour day. However men working on the Holy Trinity Church, then the Garrison Church, in Argyle Cut, and on the Mariners Church, in Lower George Street, could not contain their enthusiasm and decided not to wait. They pre-emptively went on strike, won the eight-hour day, and celebrated with a victory dinner on 1 October 1855.


----------



## RnR

*21 April 1918 – Famous German flying ace, the Red Baron, is reportedly shot down by Australian gunners.*

The death of Manfred von Richthofen, or the Red Baron, on 21 April 1918, has been the subject of much interest and controversy. Canadian, Australian and British servicemen have all claimed the right to be accredited with striking the blow that ended the career of Germany's greatest ace pilot, with 80 victories to his credit. By 1918, Richthofen was regarded as a national hero in Germany, and respected by his enemies.

_Portrait of Baron Manfred von Richthofen, AWM. Richthofen's control column, AWM. Members of the Australian Flying Corps firing a gun salute at Baron von Richthofen's funeral, Bertangles Cemetery, France, 22 April 1918._





_
Within a day of being recovered from its crash site, most of Richthofen’s plane had been souvenired, leaving little more than a frame. Among the items later handed over to the Australian War Records Section by Lieutenant W. J. Warneford, the Equipment Officer of 3 Squadron AFC, who had salvaged the plane, was the control column._

Private Alfred Fowler, with the 40th Australian Battalion, witnessed the Red Baron's death. He recalls delivering a message to a gunner at the 11th Battalion, who opened fire on Richthofen's plane and claims to have seen the bullets pierce the cockpit. Running to the wreckage, Fowler saw bullet wounds in Richthofen's chest, and was convinced he had been killed by the gunners. Despite this, the attending surgeons at Richthofen's autopsy were of the opinion that the angle and nature of the bullet wounds ruled out the possibility that he had been shot from the ground, and that the injuries were due to the efforts of a Canadian pilot, Roy Brown.

_After years of conflicting opinions and recollections by witnesses that remain to be resolved, it was stated that the Australian Lewis gunners were most likely responsible for Richthofen's death. This issue continues to be an interesting debate in the history of World War I which, 80 years later, is still shrouded in controversy and confusion._


----------



## RnR

*21 April 1926 – Elizabeth II, Queen of the United Kingdom is born.*

Elizabeth II (Elizabeth Alexandra Mary; born 21 April 1926) is Queen of the United Kingdom and the other Commonwealth realms. Elizabeth was born at 2.40 am on 21 April 1926, during the reign of her paternal grandfather, King George V. Her father, the Duke of York, was the second son of the King. Her mother, the Duchess of York, was the youngest daughter of Scottish aristocrat the Earl of Strathmore and Kinghorne. She was delivered by Caesarean section at her maternal grandfather's London house: 17 Bruton Street, Mayfair.






She was baptised by the Anglican Archbishop of York, Cosmo Gordon Lang, in the private chapel of Buckingham Palace on 29 May 1926, and named Elizabeth after her mother, Alexandra after George V's mother, who had died six months earlier, and Mary after her paternal grandmother.

Called "Lilibet" by her close family, based on what she called herself at first, she was cherished by her grandfather George V, and during his serious illness in 1929 her regular visits were credited in the popular press and by later biographers with raising his spirits and aiding his recovery.

Queen Elizabeth II at 90 in 90 images. A photo from each year of her life, BBC.


----------



## mellowyellow

_April 21 1989  The Beginning 
Thousands of Chinese crowd into Beijing's Tiananmen Square cheering students demanding greater political freedom_



_Often dubbed the "student democracy protests," those who assembled in Beijing and elsewhere across China didn't just want democratic reform. Among other things, they demanded labor bargaining for workers, a free press and an end to party corruption............................

https://www.npr.org/sections/pictur...rotests-the-fight-is-still-going-on-for-china_


----------



## RnR

RnR said:


> *21 April 1926 – Elizabeth II, Queen of the United Kingdom is born.*
> 
> Elizabeth II (Elizabeth Alexandra Mary; born 21 April 1926) is Queen of the United Kingdom and the other Commonwealth realms. Elizabeth was born at 2.40 am on 21 April 1926, during the reign of her paternal grandfather, King George V. Her father, the Duke of York, was the second son of the King. Her mother, the Duchess of York, was the youngest daughter of Scottish aristocrat the Earl of Strathmore and Kinghorne. She was delivered by Caesarean section at her maternal grandfather's London house: 17 Bruton Street, Mayfair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was baptised by the Anglican Archbishop of York, Cosmo Gordon Lang, in the private chapel of Buckingham Palace on 29 May 1926, and named Elizabeth after her mother, Alexandra after George V's mother, who had died six months earlier, and Mary after her paternal grandmother.
> 
> Called "Lilibet" by her close family, based on what she called herself at first, she was cherished by her grandfather George V, and during his serious illness in 1929 her regular visits were credited in the popular press and by later biographers with raising his spirits and aiding his recovery.
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II at 90 in 90 images. A photo from each year of her life, BBC.


----------



## mellowyellow

Berlin, 1923. Less than five years after the end of the Great War, Germany economy lies in ruins. A disabled war veteran begs in the street dressed in his pre-war dunkelblau waffenrock.


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 161077
> Berlin, 1923. Less than five years after the end of the Great War, Germany economy lies in ruins. A disabled war veteran begs in the street dressed in his pre-war dunkelblau waffenrock.


Notice how straight the soldier is sitting.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> Notice how straight the soldier is sitting.


 Poor man ...  so, so, so many victims  ... hard to comprehend.

_The total number of military and civilian casualties in World War I was about 40 million: estimates range from around 15 to 22 million deaths and about 23 million wounded military personnel, ranking it among the deadliest conflicts in human history._


----------



## RnR

*22 April 1889 – At noon, thousands rush to claim land in the Land Rush of 1889. Within hours the cities of Oklahoma City and Guthrie are formed with populations of at least 10,000.*

The Oklahoma Land Rush of 1889 was the first land rush into the Unassigned Lands. The area that was opened to settlement included all or part of the present-day Canadian, Cleveland, Kingfisher, Logan, Oklahoma, and Payne counties of the US state of Oklahoma. The Unassigned Lands were considered some of the best unoccupied public land in the United States.

_The land run started at high noon on 22 April 1889, with an estimated 50,000 people lined up for their piece of the available two million acres. Image of the land rush in progress._






The Indian Appropriations Act of 1889 was passed and signed into law with an amendment by Illinois Representative William McKendree Springer, that authorised President Benjamin Harrison to open the two million acres for settlement. The Homestead Act of 1862, signed by President Abraham Lincoln, allowed legal settlers to claim lots up to 160 acres in size. Provided a settler lived on the land and improved it, the settler could then receive the title to the land.


----------



## RnR

*22 April 1992 – In a series of explosions in Guadalajara, Mexico, 206 people are killed, nearly 500 injured and 15,000 left homeless.*

The series of ten explosions took place on 22 April 1992, in the downtown district of Analco Colonia Atlas in Guadalajara city, Jalisco state, Mexico. Four days before the explosions, residents started complaining of a strong gas-like smell coming from the sewers which became progressively more pungent. They were experiencing symptoms such as stinging in their eyes and throats; and nausea. Some residents even found gasoline coming out of their water pipes. City workers had been dispatched to check the sewers and found dangerously high levels of gasoline fumes.

_However, the city mayor did not feel it was necessary to evacuate the city because he felt that there was no risk of an explosion._






_The reported number of people killed was about 252 people although many estimate that the catastrophe actually caused at least 1000 deaths. About 500 to 600 people were missing, nearly 500 were injured and 15,000 were left homeless. The estimated monetary damage ranges between $300 million and $1 billion._


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *22 April 1889 – At noon, thousands rush to claim land in the Land Rush of 1889. Within hours the cities of Oklahoma City and Guthrie are formed with populations of at least 10,000.*
> 
> The Oklahoma Land Rush of 1889 was the first land rush into the Unassigned Lands. The area that was opened to settlement included all or part of the present-day Canadian, Cleveland, Kingfisher, Logan, Oklahoma, and Payne counties of the US state of Oklahoma. The Unassigned Lands were considered some of the best unoccupied public land in the United States.
> 
> _The land run started at high noon on 22 April 1889, with an estimated 50,000 people lined up for their piece of the available two million acres. Image of the land rush in progress._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Appropriations Act of 1889 was passed and signed into law with an amendment by Illinois Representative William McKendree Springer, that authorised President Benjamin Harrison to open the two million acres for settlement. The Homestead Act of 1862, signed by President Abraham Lincoln, allowed legal settlers to claim lots up to 160 acres in size. Provided a settler lived on the land and improved it, the settler could then receive the title to the land.


What a fabulous photo, I can feel the excitement.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Verisure

On 1 July 1784 the island of Saint Barthélemy (St. Barts) became a Swedish colony and was later sold to France on 9 November 1877.


----------



## mellowyellow

Verisure said:


> On 1 July 1784 the island of Saint Barthélemy (St. Barts) became a Swedish colony and was later sold to France on 9 November 1877.
> 
> View attachment 161205


Saint Barthélemy, a volcanic island fully encircled by shallow reefs, has an area of 25 square kilometres and a population of 9,961 at the Jan. 2017 census. It is the only Caribbean island that was a Swedish colony for any significant length of time.


----------



## mellowyellow

Anne Frank’s father Otto, revisiting the attic in 1960 where they hid from the Nazis.


----------



## mellowyellow

A team of archaeologists discovered the 2,000-year-old wooden chariot in 2008. It was covered in bronze and would have been decorated with scenes from Thracian mythology that are now difficult to see. Its exact age is uncertain and may be closer to 1,800 years old.


----------



## mellowyellow

The very moment when President Bush was informed about the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## mellowyellow

French woman providing tea for a British soldier in Normandy in 1944


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> Saint Barthélemy, a volcanic island fully encircled by shallow reefs, has an area of 25 square kilometres and a population of 9,961 at the Jan. 2017 census. It is the only Caribbean island that was a Swedish colony for any significant length of time.


Yes. You've been there? 
The island of Guadeloupe and _"New Sweden" _(parts of Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, and Delaware) were also colonized by Sweden, although, as you say were not held for any significant length of time.


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> View attachment 161181


Thanks Pappy, very interesting. Have read about the "Trail of Tears" ... very sad.


----------



## RnR

*23 April 303 – Saint George, Roman soldier and martyr dies. The event is commemorated as Saint George's Day.*

Saint George (AD 256–285 to 23 April 303), according to legend, was a Roman soldier of Greek origin and officer in the Guard of Roman emperor Diocletian, who was sentenced to death for refusing to recant his Christian faith. As a Christian martyr, he later became one of the most revered saints in Christianity, and was especially venerated by the Crusaders. In his biography, as one of the Fourteen Holy Helpers and one of the most prominent military saints, he is immortalised in the myth of Saint George and the Dragon. His memorial, Saint George's Day, is traditionally celebrated on 23 April. Numerous countries, cities, professions and organisations claim Saint George as their patron.

_Portrait by Hans von Kulmbach, circa 1510. The martyrdom of Saint George, by Paolo Veronese, 1564.  _





_The flag of England is derived from the red Saint George's Cross flag now incorporated in the Union Jack, and as such, part of the Australian flag._

On 24 February 303, Diocletian issued an edict that every Christian soldier in the army should be degraded and every soldier required to offer sacrifice to the Roman gods. Seeing the edict George confronted the emperor about the edict and declared himself to be a Christian. Diocletian attempted to convert George but after failing had him arrested. George was executed by decapitation before Nicomedia's city wall, on 23 April 303.


----------



## RnR

*23 April 1564 – William Shakespeare is born according to his traditional birthdate. He also dies on 23 April, in 1616.*

William Shakespeare (23 April 1564 – 23 April 1616) was an English poet, playwright and actor, widely regarded as the greatest writer in the English language and the world's pre-eminent dramatist. He is often called England's national poet and the "Bard of Avon". His works, including collaborations, consist of approximately 39 plays, 154 sonnets, two long narrative poems and a few other verses, some of uncertain authorship. His plays have been translated into every major living language and are performed more often than those of any other playwright.

_John Shakespeare's house, believed to be Shakespeare's birthplace, in Stratford-upon-Avon. The Chandos portrait, artist and authenticity unconfirmed, National Portrait Gallery in London. Shakespeare's grave, next to that of Anne Shakespeare, in the Holy Trinity Church, Stratford-on-Avon._






Shakespeare was born and brought up in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire. At the age of 18, he married Anne Hathaway, with whom he had three children: Susanna and twins Hamnet and Judith. Some time between 1585 and 1592, he began a successful career in London as an actor, writer, and part-owner of a playing company called the Lord Chamberlain's Men, later known as the King's Men. At age 49 around 1613, he appears to have retired to Stratford, where he died three years later.


----------



## RnR

*23 April 2005 – The first ever YouTube video, titled "Me at the zoo", was published by user "jawed”.*

YouTube was founded by Chad Hurley, Steve Chen, and Jawed Karim, who were all early employees of PayPal. According to a story that has often been repeated in the media, Hurley and Chen developed the idea for YouTube during the early months of 2005, after they had experienced difficulty sharing videos that had been shot at a dinner party at Chen's apartment in San Francisco.






The first YouTube video, titled Me at the zoo, shows co-founder Jawed Karim at the San Diego Zoo. The video was uploaded on 23 April 2005, and can still be viewed on the site. The nineteen-second video was shot by Yakov Lapitsky at the San Diego Zoo, featuring Karim in front of the elephants in their old exhibit in Elephant Mesa, professing his interest in their "really, really, really long trunks".


----------



## Verisure

*On 14 May, 1945* the German submarine *U-234 *surrendered to the American navy. Onboard the U-234 was uranium oxide and other technological weapons that were en route to Japan in order to help the Japanese build “the bomb” for use in striking the mainland of the USA. Also onboard were civilian engineers and scientists and two Japanese naval officers, all there to assist Japan in their nuclear endeavors. Rather than surrender themselves to the Americans, the Japanese officers onboard committed _“harakiri”_.

NOTE: Japan finally did receive the bomb-making material in the form of the attacks on Hiroshima/Nagasaki.


----------



## RnR

Verisure said:


> *On 14 May, 1945* the German submarine *U-234 *surrendered to the American navy. Onboard the U-234 was uranium oxide and other technological weapons that were en route to Japan in order to help the Japanese build “the bomb” for use in striking the mainland of the USA. Also onboard were civilian engineers and scientists and two Japanese naval officers, all there to assist Japan in their nuclear endeavors. Rather than surrender themselves to the Americans, the Japanese officers onboard committed _“harakiri”_.
> 
> NOTE: Japan finally did receive the bomb-making material in the form of the attacks on Hiroshima/Nagasaki.
> 
> View attachment 161350


Really interesting Verisure ... had never heard about that before.


----------



## Verisure

RnR said:


> Really interesting Verisure ... had never heard about that before.


The official American version is that the US already had all it needed to make the bomb and that the ingredients they ripped off from the Nazis (en route to Japan) only gave them more of what they already had. But Washington is in the habit of spinning their version of history so I'm not convinced. Anyway, if the incident didn't give the US an edge then why is the story of the U-234 so little known? One thing is for sure: Neither the Nazis, the Japanese, or the Americans had a finished bomb "done and dusted" at the time of the U-234's surrender, so ....... did the US only profit from the ingredients found on the U-234 or did the technological data also give them something they didn't have?


----------



## mellowyellow

A young West Berlin couple climb up the Wall to talk to relatives through an open window in an East Berlin apartment block, 1960s


----------



## mellowyellow

Two U.S. Army staff sergeants passing food through a barbed wire fence to Korean children begging at the perimeter of a military camp, during the Korean War - 1952


----------



## mellowyellow

Verisure said:


> Yes. You've been there?
> The island of Guadeloupe and _"New Sweden" _(parts of Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, and Delaware) were also colonized by Sweden, although, as you say were not held for any significant length of time.


No verisure, I just wanted to know where it was.  So much left to learn when you delve into history.


----------



## RnR

*24 April 1479 BC – Thutmose III ascends to the throne of Egypt, although power effectively shifts to Hatshepsut.*

Thutmose III was the sixth pharaoh of the Eighteenth Dynasty. During the first 22 years of Thutmose's reign, he was co-regent with his stepmother and aunt, Hatshepsut, who was named the pharaoh. While he was shown first on surviving monuments, both were assigned the usual royal names and insignia and neither is given any obvious seniority over the other. He served as the head of her armies. After the death of Hatshepsut and Thutmosis III's later rise to pharaoh of the kingdom, he created the largest empire Egypt had ever seen; no fewer than 17 campaigns were conducted and he conquered from Niya in North Syria to the Fourth Cataract of the Nile in Nubia.

_Thutmosis III statue in Luxor Museum. Scenes from Thutmose III’s tomb discovered by Victor Loret in 1898 in the Valley of the Kings and the Temple of Thutmose III. Thutmose III smiting his enemies, relief on the seventh pylon in Karnak. Annals of Tuthmoses III at Karnak depicting him standing before the offerings made to him after his foreign campaigns._




During the final two years of his reign, he appointed his son and successor, Amenhotep II, as his junior co-regent. His firstborn son and heir to the throne, Amenemhat, predeceased Thutmose III. When Thutmose III died, he was buried in the Valley of the Kings, as were the rest of the kings from this period in Egypt.


----------



## RnR

*24 April 1800 – The United States Library of Congress is established when President John Adams signs legislation to appropriate $5,000 to purchase books.*

The Library of Congress is the research library that officially serves the United States Congress and is the de facto national library of the United States. It is the oldest federal cultural institution in the United States. The Library is housed in three buildings on Capitol Hill in Washington, D.C. Its "collections are universal, not limited by subject, format, or national boundary, and include research materials from all parts of the world and in more than 450 languages. Two-thirds of the books it acquires each year are in languages other than English.
_
The Library of Congress in 1902. Main reading room at the Library of Congress._





James Madison is credited with the idea for creating a congressional library, first making such a proposition in 1783. The Library of Congress was established 24 April 1800, when President John Adams signed an act of Congress providing for the transfer of the seat of government from Philadelphia to the new capital city of Washington. Part of the legislation appropriated $5,000 "for the purchase of such books as may be necessary for the use of Congress ..., and for fitting up a suitable apartment for containing them”. Books were ordered from London and the collection, consisting of 740 books and 3 maps, was housed in the new Capitol.

*Today the Library of Congress claims to be the largest library in the world.*


----------



## RnR

*24 April 1912 – The government of New South Wales grants 43 acres north of Sydney Harbour for the construction of a zoological garden, later known as Taronga Zoo.*

The first public zoo in New South Wales officially opened in Sydney in 1884 on a site known as Billy Goat Swamp in Moore Park, operated by the Zoological Society of NSW which was founded in March 1879. A new site for the zoo was sought. On 24 April 1912 the NSW Government granted 43 acres of land north of the harbour which were part of Ashton Park. Another 9 acres were granted in April 1916. In 1913, Management of the zoo passed to a Trust named the New Zoological Gardens Trust which became the Taronga Zoological Park Trust.

_The gates opened on 7 October 1916._


----------



## RnR

*24 April 1990 – The Hubble Space Telescope is launched from Space Shuttle Discovery.*

Space telescopes were proposed as early as 1923. Hubble was first funded in the 1970s. After a long program of development, in early 1986, the planned launch date of October that year of the Hubble Space Telescope looked feasible, but the Challenger accident brought the U.S. space program to a halt, grounding the Space Shuttle fleet and forcing the launch of Hubble to be postponed for several years. Finally on 24 April 1990, shuttle mission STS-31 saw Discovery launch the telescope successfully into its planned orbit.

_Discovery STS-31 lifts off, carrying Hubble into orbit, 24 April 1990. Hubble being deployed from Discovery. One of Hubble's most famous images, "Pillars of Creation" stars forming in the Eagle Nebula, 2014._





Still in operation, although not the first space telescope, Hubble is one of the largest and most versatile, and is well known as both a vital research tool and a public relations boon for astronomy. Hubble is the only telescope designed to be serviced in space by astronauts. After launch by Space Shuttle Discovery in 1990, five subsequent Space Shuttle missions repaired, upgraded, and replaced systems on the telescope, including all five of the main instruments.


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> A young West Berlin couple climb up the Wall to talk to relatives through an open window in an East Berlin apartment block, 1960s
> 
> 
> View attachment 161482


I lived near that wall during the mid-late 1970's.


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> .......   So much left to learn when you delve into history.


... and one lifetime isn't nearly enough.


----------



## Verisure

RnR said:


> *24 April 1912 – The government of New South Wales grants 43 acres north of Sydney Harbour for the construction of a zoological garden, later known as Taronga Zoo.*
> 
> The first public zoo in New South Wales officially opened in Sydney in 1884 on a site known as Billy Goat Swamp in Moore Park, operated by the Zoological Society of NSW which was founded in March 1879. A new site for the zoo was sought. On 24 April 1912 the NSW Government granted 43 acres of land north of the harbour which were part of Ashton Park. Another 9 acres were granted in April 1916. In 1913, Management of the zoo passed to a Trust named the New Zoological Gardens Trust which became the Taronga Zoological Park Trust.
> 
> _The gates opened on 7 October 1916._


One of the most popular sights at Australian zoos are the white swans, theirs' being black.


----------



## mellowyellow

Verisure said:


> I lived near that wall during the mid-late 1970's.


Oh, I bet you have a story to tell Verisure, would love to hear it some time.


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> Oh, I bet you have a story to tell Verisure, would love to hear it some time.


I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## mellowyellow

The remains of a Russian astronaut Vladimir Komarov, who fell from space and landed in Russia, 1967. Colourized.




_
......But the rush to lead space exploration also handed the Soviet Union a more tragic place in history books: the first space-flight fatality, when cosmonaut Vladimir Komarov’s spaceship slammed into Earth upon re-entry in 1967…_

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/02/11/man-who-fell-from-space-2/


----------



## RnR

*Anzac Day*






Since 1916 the anniversary of the landings at Gallipoli on 25 April 1915 has been commemorated as Anzac Day.

More: History of Anzac Day, Australian War Memorial.


----------



## mellowyellow

Amandeep Bansel, 21

_Set in their ways for 300 years, the Freemasons are opening a lodge aimed at young people to combat a slump in membership.

Having once boasted as many as half a million brothers in the years after the war — including Sir Winston Churchill and the Duke of Edinburgh — membership has fallen to 192,818.

The lodge, which will open this year, will be run entirely by young members with the three leading positions — secretary, treasurer and director of the ceremony — to be men under 35.

Its activities will have an emphasis on environmental and mental health initiatives. It will also hold more social events than other traditional lodges. Source: The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow

A woman is humiliated for having had personal relations with the Germans. In the Montelimar area, France, French civilians shave her head as punishment. August 29, 1944.


----------



## Verisure

RnR said:


> *Anzac Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1916 the anniversary of the landings at Gallipoli on 25 April 1915 has been commemorated as Anzac Day.
> 
> More: History of Anzac Day, Australian War Memorial.


It never ends.


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> A woman is humiliated for having had personal relations with the Germans. In the Montelimar area, France, French civilians shave her head as punishment. August 29, 1944.
> 
> View attachment 161681


She doesn't look properly dressed for the occasion, as though she was out for an afternoon stroll in the summer sun and was accosted without any warning of what was to happen. A pretty dress, high-heeled shoes, make-up, lipstick, and jewelry. A real flaunt. How many french women had access to any of it in 1944? Favours provided by some Nazi officer perhaps? With that thought in mind, I just lost much of my sympathy for her.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> A woman is humiliated for having had personal relations with the Germans. In the Montelimar area, France, French civilians shave her head as punishment. August 29, 1944.
> 
> View attachment 161681


More details on the story ...
https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/french-female-collaborator-punished-head-shaved-publicly-mark-1944/


----------



## Pappy

In 1917, when George S. Patton was stationed in France, the mayor of a French town mistook a covered latrine pit for the grave of one of Patton’s soldiers. Patton didn’t correct the mayor, and when he visited the town during WWII, he found the locals were still respectfully maintaining the “grave.”​


----------



## Verisure

Pappy said:


> In 1917, when George S. Patton was stationed in France, the mayor of a French town mistook a covered latrine pit for the grave of one of Patton’s soldiers. Patton didn’t correct the mayor, and when he visited the town during WWII, he found the locals were still respectfully maintaining the “grave.”​View attachment 161729


Wasn't it Patton who said: *"When we liberated France they loved the shit out of us!"*


----------



## mellowyellow

During the American Civil War, the Navy hired young teenagers like this, nicknamed "Powder Monkeys" to carry gunpowder from the ammunition room to the cannons. They say the "monkeys" were 12 years old. U.S.S. New Hampshire, off Charleston, South Carolina, 1864-1865. (colourized)


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> During the American Civil War, the Navy hired young teenagers like this, nicknamed "Powder Monkeys" to carry gunpowder from the ammunition room to the cannons. They say the "monkeys" were 12 years old. U.S.S. New Hampshire, off Charleston, South Carolina, 1864-1865. (colourized)
> 
> View attachment 161835


My Lord!


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> In 1917, when George S. Patton was stationed in France, the mayor of a French town mistook a covered latrine pit for the grave of one of Patton’s soldiers. Patton didn’t correct the mayor, and when he visited the town during WWII, he found the locals were still respectfully maintaining the “grave.”​View attachment 161729


Great story, thanks Pappy. More to this extraordinary story at ...
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/abandoned-rear/


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> During the American Civil War, the Navy hired young teenagers like this, nicknamed "Powder Monkeys" to carry gunpowder from the ammunition room to the cannons. They say the "monkeys" were 12 years old. U.S.S. New Hampshire, off Charleston, South Carolina, 1864-1865. (colourized)
> 
> View attachment 161835


Very evocative photo, thanks Mellowyellow. Poor kids ... apparently:

_"Powder monkeys" were usually boys or young teens, selected for the job for their speed and height: they were short and could move more easily in the limited space between decks and would also be hidden behind the ship's gunwale, keeping them from being shot by enemy ships' sharpshooters.  The British Royal Navy first began using the term "powder monkey" in the 17th century. The United States Navy started using powder monkeys in the late 1700s. After the War of 1812 boys under the age of twelve were outlawed by the UU.S. Navy to serve on ships. However, boys above that age were still used as powder monkeys until the Spanish–American War at the end of the nineteenth century._


----------



## RnR

*26 April 1890 – Australian writer A. B. "Banjo" Paterson's poem The Man from Snowy River is first published.*

"The Man from Snowy River" is a poem by Australian bush poet Banjo Paterson. It was first published in The Bulletin on 26 April 1890, and was published by Angus & Robertson in October 1895, with other poems by Paterson, in The Man from Snowy River and Other Verses. The inspiration for "The Man" was claimed by Banjo himself to be not one person but a number of people.






The poem tells the story of a horseback pursuit to recapture the colt of a prizewinning racehorse that escaped from its paddock and is living with the brumbies of the mountain ranges. Eventually the brumbies descend a seemingly impassably steep slope, at which point the assembled riders give up the pursuit, except the young protagonist, who spurs his "pony" down the "terrible descent" and catches the mob.Two characters mentioned in the early part of the poem are featured in previous Paterson poems; "Clancy of the Overflow" and Harrison from "Old Pardon, Son of Reprieve".


----------



## RnR

*26 April 1923 – The Duke of York weds Lady Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon at Westminster Abbey.*

The wedding of Prince Albert, Duke of York, and Lady Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon, later Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother, took place on 26 April 1923 at Westminster Abbey. In an unexpected and unprecedented gesture, Elizabeth laid her bouquet at the Tomb of The Unknown Warrior on her way into the Abbey, in memory of her brother Fergus. Ever since, the bouquets of subsequent royal brides have traditionally been laid at the tomb, though after the wedding ceremony rather than before.

_Wedding photos, 26 April 1923._






Prince Albert initially proposed to Elizabeth in 1921, but she turned him down, being "afraid never, never again to be free to think, speak and act as I feel I really ought to". When he declared he would marry no one else, his mother, Queen Mary, visited Glamis to see for herself the girl her son wanted to marry. She became convinced that Elizabeth was "the one girl who could make Bertie happy", but nevertheless refused to interfere. At the same time, Elizabeth was courted by James Stuart, Albert's equerry, until he left the prince's service for a better-paid job in the American oil business.

_Albert's freedom in choosing Elizabeth, not a member of a royal family, though the daughter of a peer, was considered a gesture in favour of political modernisation. Previously, princes were expected to marry princesses._


----------



## Glowworm

RnR said:


> *26 April 1890 – Australian writer A. B. "Banjo" Paterson's poem The Man from Snowy River is first published.*
> 
> "The Man from Snowy River" is a poem by Australian bush poet Banjo Paterson. It was first published in The Bulletin on 26 April 1890, and was published by Angus & Robertson in October 1895, with other poems by Paterson, in The Man from Snowy River and Other Verses. The inspiration for "The Man" was claimed by Banjo himself to be not one person but a number of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poem tells the story of a horseback pursuit to recapture the colt of a prizewinning racehorse that escaped from its paddock and is living with the brumbies of the mountain ranges. Eventually the brumbies descend a seemingly impassably steep slope, at which point the assembled riders give up the pursuit, except the young protagonist, who spurs his "pony" down the "terrible descent" and catches the mob.Two characters mentioned in the early part of the poem are featured in previous Paterson poems; "Clancy of the Overflow" and Harrison from "Old Pardon, Son of Reprieve".


I'm Clancy on his horse, 
I'm Ned Kelly on the run, 
I'm the one who waltzed Matilda,
I am Australian.

From the Seeker's beautiful song


----------



## mellowyellow

Bobby Fischer playing 50 opponents simultaneously, 1964.

In this particular simultaneous exhibition, he won 47 of the matches, drew 2 and lost 1. He lost to Donn Rogosin, not a well-known player. Fischer was 21 in this picture.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 161965
> Bobby Fischer playing 50 opponents simultaneously, 1964.
> 
> In this particular simultaneous exhibition, he won 47 of the matches, drew 2 and lost 1. He lost to Donn Rogosin, not a well-known player. Fischer was 21 in this picture.


What a record of amazing chess achievements ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Fischer


----------



## RnR

*27 April 1521 – Explorer Ferdinand Magellan is killed in the Philippines by chief Lapu-Lapu and his warriors during the Battle of Mactan.*

The Battle of Mactan was fought in the Philippines at dawn on 27 April 1521, prior to Spanish colonisation. The warriors of Lapu-Lapu, a native chieftain of Mactan Island, overpowered and defeated a Spanish force fighting for Rajah Humabon of Cebu, under the command of Ferdinand Magellan, who was killed in the battle.
_
A mural painting depicting Lapu-Lapu vs Ferdinand Magellan at the Battle of Mactan. Lapu-Lapu shrine._






Today, Lapu-Lapu is retroactively honoured as the first "Philippine national hero" to resist foreign rule, even though the territory of the "Philippine Islands" did not exist at the time. Monuments to Lapu-Lapu have been built in Cebu and Manila, while the Philippine National Police and the Bureau of Fire Protection use his image as part of their official seals. On 27 April 2017, in honouring Lapu-Lapu as the first hero who resisted foreign rule in the country, the date April 27 when the battle happened was declared by President Rodrigo Duterte as Lapu-Lapu Day.


----------



## RnR

*27 April 1791 – Samuel Morse, American painter and co-inventor of the Morse code is born.*

Samuel Finley Breese Morse (27 April 1791 – 2 April 1872) was an American painter and inventor. After having established his reputation as a portrait painter, in his middle age Morse contributed to the invention of a single-wire telegraph system based on European telegraphs. He was a co-developer of the Morse code and helped to develop the commercial use of telegraphy.

_Original Samuel Morse telegraph. Morse with his recorder, photograph taken by Mathew Brady in 1857._






In 1825 Morse was in in Washington, DC to paint a portrait of Lafayette. While Morse was painting, a horse messenger delivered a letter from his father that read, "Your dear wife is convalescent". The next day he received a letter from his father detailing his wife's sudden death. Morse immediately left Washington for his home at New Haven, leaving the portrait of Lafayette unfinished. By the time he arrived, his wife had already been buried. Heartbroken that for days he was unaware of his wife's failing health and her death, he decided to explore a means of rapid long distance communication.


----------



## Verisure

After diner one evening in *1865 - *outside of Paris - abolitionist Edouard de Laboulaye and sculptor Frederic-Auguste Bartholdi opened a discussion on the possibility of designing and sculpting a huge statue as a gift to a far-away nation that would commemorate the centennial of its independence. Designing began in 1870. Work on the monument commenced in 1876 and was completed in 1884. It was then dissembled and loaded aboard the frigate _Isère and arrived_ on June 17, 1885. Its unveiling took place on *28 October, 1886*.


----------



## RnR

Verisure said:


> After diner one evening in *1865 - *outside of Paris - abolitionist Edouard de Laboulaye and sculptor Frederic-Auguste Bartholdi opened a discussion on the possibility of designing and sculpting a huge statue as a gift to a far-away nation that would commemorate the centennial of its independence. Designing began in 1870. Work on the monument commenced in 1876 and was completed in 1884. It was then dissembled and loaded aboard the frigate _Isère and arrived_ on June 17, 1885. Its unveiling took place on *28 October, 1886*.
> 
> View attachment 162036


Very interesting, thanks Verisure.


----------



## mellowyellow

Richard Jordan Gatling posing with Gatling Gun, the first successful machine gun, 1893


----------



## mellowyellow

Future President Lyndon B. Johnson, aged 7, in the Texas hill country near Stonewall, Texas, 1915

His looks didn't change very much as he grew older.


----------



## mellowyellow

Chernobyl plant directors Viktor Bryukhanov (left), Anatoly Dyatlov (center), and chief engineer Nikolai Fomin, during their court trial following the 1986 nuclear disaster - 1987


----------



## RnR

*28 April 1789 – The Mutiny on the Bounty occurs when Fletcher Christian and disaffected crewmen seize control of the ship from the captain, Lieutenant William Bligh.*

Led by Acting Lieutenant Fletcher Christian, disaffected crewmen seized control of the ship from their captain, Lieutenant William Bligh, and set him and 18 loyalists adrift in the ship's open launch. The mutineers variously settled on Tahiti or on Pitcairn Island.

_Fletcher Christian and the mutineers turn Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 others adrift. Painting by Robert Dodd, 1790._






Bounty had left England in 1787 on a mission to collect and transport breadfruit plants from Tahiti to the West Indies. A five-month layover in Tahiti, during which many of the men lived ashore and formed relationships with native Polynesians, proved harmful to discipline. Relations between Bligh and his crew deteriorated after he began handing out increasingly harsh punishments, criticism and abuse, Christian being a particular target. After three weeks back at sea, Christian and others forced Bligh from the ship. Twenty-five men remained on board afterwards, including loyalists held against their will and others for whom there was no room in the launch.

Bligh meanwhile completed a voyage of more than 6,500 kilometres in the launch to reach safety, and began the process of bringing the mutineers to justice. Bligh reached England in April 1790, whereupon the Admiralty despatched HMS Pandora to apprehend the mutineers. Fourteen were captured in Tahiti and imprisoned on board Pandora, which then searched without success for Christian's party that had hidden on Pitcairn Island.

_William Bligh, pictured in his account of the mutiny voyage, A Voyage to the South Sea, 1792. “Fletcher Christian. Aged 24 years – 5.9 High. Dark swarthy complexion…” The beginning of Bligh's list of mutineers, written during the open-boat voyage. National Library of Australia._






_After turning back toward England, Pandora ran aground on the Great Barrier Reef, with the loss of 31 crew and 4 prisoners from Bounty. The 10 surviving detainees reached England in June 1792 and were court-martialled; 4 were acquitted, 3 were pardoned, and 3 were hanged._

Christian's group remained undiscovered on Pitcairn until 1808, by which time only one mutineer, John Adams, remained alive. Almost all his fellow mutineers, including Christian, and their male Polynesian companions, had killed each other over time in varying conflicts. The only survivors of these conflicts were Adams and Ned Young, who had subsequently died of asthma in 1800. No action was taken against Adams. Descendants of the mutineers and their Tahitian consorts still live on Pitcairn and Norfolk Island.


----------



## RnR

*28 April 1996 – In a shooting spree, 35 people are murdered by Martin Bryant in Port Arthur, Tasmania.*

The Port Arthur massacre of 28–29 April 1996 was a mass shooting in which 35 people were killed and 23 wounded in Port Arthur. The murderer Martin Bryant had a subnormal IQ and intellectual disabilities. He pleaded guilty for the incident and was given 35 life sentences without possibility of parole.

On 28 April 1996, Bryant drove to the Seascape Cottage, a bed and breakfast property that his father had once tried to purchase. Police believe that it was at this point that Bryant killed the owners. He then drove to the historic site of Port Arthur. After eating at the café, he pulled a semiautomatic rifle out of a duffel bag and began shooting. Within approximately two minutes, 20 people were dead. He continued his killing spree as he escaped in his car.
_
Yellow Volvo used by Martin Bryant. Inset: Martin Bryant at the time._






He later stole another vehicle after killing its occupants at a toll booth, and he stopped at a service station, where he fatally shot a woman and took a hostage. Bryant then returned to the Seascape Cottage. Once police arrived, they surrounded the inn and tried unsuccessfully to negotiate with Bryant, who shot at them. On the morning of April 29 he set the building on fire and was apprehended when he fled. Investigators later found three bodies inside.

_The Port Arthur massacre was the worst mass murder in Australian history. Fundamental changes of gun control laws within Australia followed the incident. The case is regarded to be amongst the most notable massacres in history._


----------



## Verisure

RnR said:


> *28 April 1789 – The Mutiny on the Bounty occurs when Fletcher Christian and disaffected crewmen seize control of the ship from the captain, Lieutenant William Bligh.*
> 
> Led by Acting Lieutenant Fletcher Christian, disaffected crewmen seized control of the ship from their captain, Lieutenant William Bligh, and set him and 18 loyalists adrift in the ship's open launch. The mutineers variously settled on Tahiti or on Pitcairn Island.
> 
> _Fletcher Christian and the mutineers turn Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 others adrift. Painting by Robert Dodd, 1790._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bounty had left England in 1787 on a mission to collect and transport breadfruit plants from Tahiti to the West Indies. A five-month layover in Tahiti, during which many of the men lived ashore and formed relationships with native Polynesians, proved harmful to discipline. Relations between Bligh and his crew deteriorated after he began handing out increasingly harsh punishments, criticism and abuse, Christian being a particular target. After three weeks back at sea, Christian and others forced Bligh from the ship. Twenty-five men remained on board afterwards, including loyalists held against their will and others for whom there was no room in the launch.
> 
> Bligh meanwhile completed a voyage of more than 6,500 kilometres in the launch to reach safety, and began the process of bringing the mutineers to justice. Bligh reached England in April 1790, whereupon the Admiralty despatched HMS Pandora to apprehend the mutineers. Fourteen were captured in Tahiti and imprisoned on board Pandora, which then searched without success for Christian's party that had hidden on Pitcairn Island.
> 
> _William Bligh, pictured in his account of the mutiny voyage, A Voyage to the South Sea, 1792. “Fletcher Christian. Aged 24 years – 5.9 High. Dark swarthy complexion…” The beginning of Bligh's list of mutineers, written during the open-boat voyage. National Library of Australia._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After turning back toward England, Pandora ran aground on the Great Barrier Reef, with the loss of 31 crew and 4 prisoners from Bounty. The 10 surviving detainees reached England in June 1792 and were court-martialled; 4 were acquitted, 3 were pardoned, and 3 were hanged._
> 
> Christian's group remained undiscovered on Pitcairn until 1808, by which time only one mutineer, John Adams, remained alive. Almost all his fellow mutineers, including Christian, and their male Polynesian companions, had killed each other over time in varying conflicts. The only survivors of these conflicts were Adams and Ned Young, who had subsequently died of asthma in 1800. No action was taken against Adams. Descendants of the mutineers and their Tahitian consorts still live on Pitcairn and Norfolk Island.


A story that never diminishes in intrigue.


----------



## Verisure

RnR said:


> *28 April 1996 – In a shooting spree, 35 people are murdered by Martin Bryant in Port Arthur, Tasmania.*
> 
> The Port Arthur massacre of 28–29 April 1996 was a mass shooting in which 35 people were killed and 23 wounded in Port Arthur. The murderer Martin Bryant had a subnormal IQ and intellectual disabilities. He pleaded guilty for the incident and was given 35 life sentences without possibility of parole.
> 
> On 28 April 1996, Bryant drove to the Seascape Cottage, a bed and breakfast property that his father had once tried to purchase. Police believe that it was at this point that Bryant killed the owners. He then drove to the historic site of Port Arthur. After eating at the café, he pulled a semiautomatic rifle out of a duffel bag and began shooting. Within approximately two minutes, 20 people were dead. He continued his killing spree as he escaped in his car.
> 
> _Yellow Volvo used by Martin Bryant. Inset: Martin Bryant at the time._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He later stole another vehicle after killing its occupants at a toll booth, and he stopped at a service station, where he fatally shot a woman and took a hostage. Bryant then returned to the Seascape Cottage. Once police arrived, they surrounded the inn and tried unsuccessfully to negotiate with Bryant, who shot at them. On the morning of April 29 he set the building on fire and was apprehended when he fled. Investigators later found three bodies inside.
> 
> _The Port Arthur massacre was the worst mass murder in Australian history. Fundamental changes of gun control laws within Australia followed the incident. The case is regarded to be amongst the most notable massacres in history._


Well yes, but uh, a mere spit in a bucket compared with the estimated hunt-down and murder of an estimated 7,000  indigenous Tasmanians which is considered to be the complete elimination of the entire Tasmanian aboriginal population. So, calling Bryant's misdeed "_the worst mass murder in Australian history" is a bit ripe. _


----------



## mellowyellow

Niagara Falls without water, 1969. U.S. engineers diverted the flow of the Niagara River away from the American side of the falls for several months. During this time, two bodies were discovered once the falls dried.



To dewater the Niagara’s American Falls the army had to build a 600ft (182 m) dam across the Niagara River, which meant that 60,000 gallons of water that flowed every second was diverted over the larger Horseshoe Falls which flow entirely on the Canadian side of the border. The dam itself consisted of 27,800 tons of rock, and on June 12, 1969, after flowing continuously for over 12,000 years, the American Falls stopped.


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> Niagara Falls without water, 1969. ..... two bodies were discovered once the falls dried.


I've heard the expression *"body of water"* but only now do I understand what it means.


----------



## mellowyellow

Willy Brandt, Chancellor of the Federal Republic of Germany (FRG), in Warsaw for the signing of the Treaty of Warsaw on 7 December 1970, kneels before the Warsaw Ghetto Memorial. His action symbolises an acknowledgment of the past and the desire for reconciliation embodied in the new Ostpolitik adopted by the Federal Government.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 162308
> Willy Brandt, Chancellor of the Federal Republic of Germany (FRG), in Warsaw for the signing of the Treaty of Warsaw on 7 December 1970, kneels before the Warsaw Ghetto Memorial. His action symbolises an acknowledgment of the past and the desire for reconciliation embodied in the new Ostpolitik adopted by the Federal Government.


What a telling photo ... thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*29 April 1770 – Lieutenant James Cook first landed at Kurnell, and names Botany Bay.*

The ship's log of the Endeavour recorded that land was sighted at 6 am on Thursday 19 April 1770 on the eastern coastline of Australia at Point Hicks. Endeavour continued northwards along the coastline, keeping the land in sight with Cook charting and naming landmarks as he went. A little over a week later, they came across an extensive but shallow inlet, and upon entering it moored off a low headland fronted by sand dunes. James Cook and crew made their first landing on the continent, at a place now known as Botany Bay, on the Kurnell Peninsula on 29 April 1770.

_Landing of Captain Cook at Botany Bay, 29 April 1770. By E. Phillips Fox, 1902._






At first Cook bestowed the name "Sting-Ray Harbour" to the inlet after the many such creatures found there; this was later changed to "Botanist Bay" and finally Botany Bay after the unique specimens retrieved by the botanists Joseph Banks, Daniel Solander and Herman Sporing.

_Banksia serrata L/F New Holland, Banks and Solander specimen, Botany Bay, April 1770. National Herbarium of Victoria._






_A 1770s watercolour of Banksia serrata, the type species of Banksia. One of the first drawings of a Banksia species, it was produced by one of Sir Joseph Banks' London artists, based on original drawings by Sydney Parkinson, who was present when the genus was first collected at Botany Bay._


----------



## RnR

*29 April 2011 – The wedding of Prince William and Catherine Middleton takes place at Westminster Abbey in London.*

The wedding of Prince William and Catherine Middleton took place on 29 April 2011 at Westminster Abbey in London. The groom, Prince William, is second in the line of succession to the British throne. The bride, Catherine Middleton, had been his girlfriend since 2003. They were engaged in October 2010, while on a private holiday in Kenya; Prince William gave Catherine the same engagement ring that his father had given to William's mother, Diana, Princess of Wales.






The Dean of Westminster, John Hall, presided at the service; the Archbishop of Canterbury, Rowan Williams, conducted the marriage; Richard Chartres, the Bishop of London, preached the sermon; and a reading was given by the bride's brother, James. William's best man was his brother, Prince Harry, while the bride's sister, Pippa, was maid of honour. The ceremony was attended by the bride's and groom's families, as well as members of foreign royal dynasties, diplomats, and the couple's chosen personal guests.

_The cake._






After the ceremony, the couple made the traditional appearance on the balcony of Buckingham Palace. As Prince William was not the heir apparent to the throne, the wedding was not a full state occasion and many details were left to the couple to decide, such as much of the guest list of about 1,900.






_Prince William and Catherine, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, have released two new portraits ahead of their tenth wedding anniversary. _






More: Picture tribute from the UK Daily Mail.


----------



## mellowyellow

On this day 46 years ago, at 10:45 am on April 30/1975 the T-54 tank of the PAVN number 390 rammed the main gate of Independence Palace, at 11:30 pm the flag of the RVN on the roof of the Palace was lowered and replaced by the flag of the NFL marking the end of the Vietnam war.


----------



## mellowyellow

Aberfan, Glamorgan, Wales, UK, 1966
On 21 October, 1966, a slag heap at Merthyr Vale colliery collapsed on to Pantglas Junior School in Aberfan village, killing 116 children and 28 adults.
Photograph: © David Hurn/Magnum Photos/courtesy Martin Parr Foundation


----------



## mellowyellow

Charles Ponzi upon release from prison in Charleston, South Carolina, 1934.

*What Is a Ponzi Scheme?*​A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investing scam promising high rates of return with little risk to investors. It generates high returns for earlier investors with money taken from later investors. This is similar to a pyramid scheme in that both are based on using new investors' funds to pay the earlier backers.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 162397
> On this day 46 years ago, at 10:45 am on April 30/1975 the T-54 tank of the PAVN number 390 rammed the main gate of Independence Palace, at 11:30 pm the flag of the RVN on the roof of the Palace was lowered and replaced by the flag of the NFL marking the end of the Vietnam war.


Such a momentous occasion.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 162505
> Charles Ponzi upon release from prison in Charleston, South Carolina, 1934.
> 
> *What Is a Ponzi Scheme?*​A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investing scam promising high rates of return with little risk to investors. It generates high returns for earlier investors with money taken from later investors. This is similar to a pyramid scheme in that both are based on using new investors' funds to pay the earlier backers.


Such a scammer and sadly followed by many more including the latest Australian version ... Melissa Caddick.

_Remarkably, during his various prison terms, Ponzi continued to receive Christmas cards from some of his more gullible investors, as well as requests from others to invest their money—from his prison cell. There were efforts to have him deported as an undesirable alien in 1922.

Ponzi was released in 1934. With the release came an immediate order to have him deported to Italy. On October 7, Ponzi was officially deported. In Italy, Ponzi jumped from scheme to scheme, but little came of them. He eventually got a job in Brazil as an agent for Ala Littoria, the Italian state airline. During World War II, however, the airline's operation in the country was shut down.

Ponzi spent the last years of his life in poverty, working occasionally as a translator. His health deteriorated and in 1941 a heart attack left him considerably weakened. His eyesight began failing, and by 1948 he was almost completely blind. Ponzi died in a charity hospital in Rio de Janeiro, the Hospital São Francisco de Assis of Federal University of Rio de Janeiro, on 18 January 1949._


----------



## RnR

*30 April 1492 – Spain gives Christopher Columbus his commission of exploration.*

Christopher Columbus (1451–1506) was an Italian explorer, navigator and coloniser, born in the Republic of Genoa. Columbus proposed to reach the East Indies by sailing westward, at a time when European kingdoms were beginning to establish new trade routes and colonies, motivated by imperialism and economic competition. His idea eventually received the support of the Spanish Crown on 30 April 1942, which saw a chance to enter the spice trade with Asia through this new route.

_Between 1492 and 1503, Columbus completed four round-trip voyages between Spain and the Americas, all of them under the sponsorship of the Crown of Castile. These voyages marked the beginning of the European exploration and colonisation of the American continents._






In 1500, accusations of tyranny and incompetence on the part of Columbus reached the Spanish Court. Columbus was replaced as governor of the settlements on the island of Hispaniola by Francisco de Bobadilla who was also tasked with investigating the allegations against Columbus. Because of their gross misgovernance, Columbus and his brothers were arrested and imprisoned upon their return to Spain from the third voyage. After much persuasion the Court finally agreed to fund Columbus's fourth voyage.
*
His remains did about as much travelling as Columbus did whilst alive.*

After Columbus died on 20 May 1506, he was buried in Valladolid, Spain. Three years later his remains were taken to his family mausoleum, which was in Sevilla. In 1542, in accordance with the will of his son Diego, Columbus’s remains were transferred to Santo Domingo, Hispaniola, now in the Dominican Republic. Hispaniola was ceded to France by Spain, and in 1795 Columbus’s bones were moved to Havana, Cuba. More than a hundred years later they were shipped back across the Atlantic and returned to Sevilla in 1898.


----------



## RnR

*30 April 1789 – George Washington takes the oath of office to become the first elected President of the United States, on the balcony of Federal Hall on Wall Street in New York City.*

George Washington (1732–1799) was an American statesman and soldier who served as the first President of the United States from 30 April 1789 to 4 March 1797 and was one of the Founding Fathers of the United States.

_Washington's first inauguration, 30 April 1789._






He served as Commander-in-Chief of the Continental Army during the American Revolutionary War, and later presided over the 1787 convention that drafted the United States Constitution. As a driving force behind the nation's establishment he came to be known as the "father of the country," both during his lifetime and to this day. He retired from the presidency in 1797, returning to his home and beloved plantation at Mount Vernon.


----------



## RnR

*30 April 2008 – Two skeletal remains found near Yekaterinburg, Russia are confirmed by Russian scientists to be the remains of Anastasia and Alexei, two of the children of the last Tsar of Russia, whose entire family was executed at Yekaterinburg by the Bolsheviks.*

Grand Duchess Anastasia Nikolaevna of Russia was the youngest daughter of Tsar Nicholas II, the last sovereign of Imperial Russia, and his wife, Tsarina Alexandra Feodorovna being the younger sister of Grand Duchesses Olga, Tatiana and Maria and the elder sister of Alexei, their only son. Alexei was the Tsarevich and heir apparent to the throne of the Russian Empire. Alexei was born with haemophilia; his mother's reliance on the faith healer Grigori Rasputin to treat the disease helped bring about the end of the Romanov dynasty. After the February Revolution of 1917, the family were sent into internal exile in Tobolsk, Siberia.

_Anastasia in 1914, Alexei in 1913. One of the last known photographs of Tsar Nicholas II's daughters: Grand Duchesses Maria, Olga, Anastasia and Tatiana Nikolaevna of Russia in captivity at Tsarskoe Selo in the spring of 1917._






Anastasia was murdered at age 17 alongside her parents, four sisters, and three retainers during the Russian Civil War by order of the Bolshevik government, though rumours that she had survived persisted until the discovery of her and Alexie’s remains on 23 August 2007, when a Russian archaeologist announced the discovery of two burned, partial skeletons at a bonfire site near Yekaterinburg. Alexie was 13 when he died.


----------



## Glowworm

*On Tuesday April 30th 1946 at 10.20 am future king Carl XVI Gustaf of Sweden is born. He is the youngest child and only son of Prince Gustaf Adolf and Princess Sibylla. His great grandfather was King Gustaf V.*

Here he is seen pictured with his parents and older sisters the Princesses Margaretha (standing) and Birgitta,Christina and Desiree. Princess Margaretha later married JohnAmbler and settled in England.


This picture shows King Gustaf V holding the newborn prince, Crown Prince Gustaf (later King Gustaf VI) and Prince Gustaf Adolf (standing)



Prince Gustaf Adolf was killed in a plane crash in January 1947 and when King Gustaf VI Adolf succeeded his father in 1950 Prince Carl Gustaf became Crown Prince. He succeeded his grandfather in 1973.


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm said:


> *On Tuesday April 30th 1946 at 10.20 am future king Carl XVI Gustaf of Sweden is born. He is the youngest child and only son of Prince Gustaf Adolf and Princess Sibylla. His great grandfather was King Gustaf V.*
> 
> Here he is seen pictured with his parents and older sisters the Princesses Margaretha (standing) and Birgitta,Christina and Desiree. Princess Margaretha later married JohnAmbler and settled in England.
> https://images.app.goo.gl/pv2LyH7b2wan4SMa9
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/pv2LyH7b2wan4SMa9
> 
> This picture shows King Gustaf V holding the newborn prince, Crown Prince Gustaf (later King Gustaf VI) and Prince Gustaf Adolf (standing)
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/9T76g3kvMQKTGLg16
> 
> Prince Gustaf Adolf was killed in a plane crash in January 1947 and when King Gustaf VI Adolf succeeded his father in 1950 Prince Carl Gustaf became Crorn Prince. He succeeded his granfather in 1973.
> 
> (Sorry the pics are only links. Trying to figure out how to paste photos on my iPhone)


What a fine looking bunch of people.


----------



## mellowyellow

An engineer wiring an early IBM computer, 1958 | Photo: Berenice Abbott


----------



## mellowyellow

Loved this lady
Lucille Ball on the red carpet at the 61st Annual Academy Awards 2989.  Photo  Alan Light
Photo taken at 61st Academy Awards 3/29/89 at Lucy's last public appearance. She died less than a month later on 4/26/89.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 162735
> Loved this lady
> Lucille Ball on the red carpet at the 61st Annual Academy Awards 2989.  Photo  Alan Light
> Photo taken at 61st Academy Awards 3/29/89 at Lucy's last public appearance. She died less than a month later on 4/26/89.


Such a clever and successful entertainer, but somehow never struck a chord with me.


----------



## RnR

*1 May 1707 – The Act of Union joins the Kingdom of England and Kingdom of Scotland to form the Kingdom of Great Britain.*

The Acts of Union were two Acts of Parliament: the Union with Scotland Act 1706 passed by the Parliament of England, and the Union with England Act passed in 1707 by the Parliament of Scotland. By the two Acts, the Kingdom of England and the Kingdom of Scotland—which at the time were separate states with separate legislatures, but with the same monarch—were, in the words of the Treaty, "United into One Kingdom by the Name of Great Britain".

_Royal heraldic badge of Queen Anne, depicting the Tudor rose and the Scottish thistle growing out of the same stem. Articles of Union._






_The Acts took effect on 1 May 1707. On this date, the Scottish Parliament and the English Parliament united to form the Parliament of Great Britain, based in the Palace of Westminster in London, the home of the English Parliament._


----------



## RnR

*1 May 1997 – H.M. Prison Pentridge in Coburg, Victoria, the site of the last execution in Australia, closes after 145 years of operation.*

Her Majesty's Prison Pentridge was an Australian prison that was first established in 1851 in Coburg, Victoria. The first prisoners arrived in 1851. The prison officially closed on 1 May 1997.

_Main entrance of former H.M.Prison Pentridge in Melbourne. Photograph of the front wall and main gate of Pentridge Prison, 1900. Ned Kelly the day before his execution by hanging on 11 November 1880. His remains were buried at the former Pentridge Prison site. Prisoners of Pentridge Prison wearing hoods under the “Silent System” so they couldn’t communicate with each other, as punishment. Wood engraving, 1867, State Library of Victoria._






Ronald Ryan was the last man executed at Pentridge Prison and in Australia. Ryan was hanged in D Division at 8.00 on 3 February 1967 after being convicted of the shooting death of a prison officer during a botched escape from the same prison. Later that day, Ryan's body was buried in an unmarked grave within the D Division prison facility.


----------



## Pappy

In the 1930s, 40s, and 50s, if you had plenty of money and a city’s worth of entertainment at your disposal, you might have chosen to spend your Friday evening at the movies, a night club, or a high-quality restaurant. If, however, you were in rural Florida and looking for something a little less formal and a heap less expensive, you were more likely to drive out to the local juke joint.

The name “juke joint” was given to the hundreds of dive bars similar to the one pictured above that once appeared all over the state during the early to mid-20th century. They were especially prevalent in rural areas, near sawmills, turpentine camps, and other places with lots of everyday folks who might want to relax a bit without having to get too dressed up to do it.

The origin of the term “juke” is somewhat in dispute, but in Stetson Kennedy’s Palmetto Country, he explains that African-Americans first developed these establishments, since they were barred from saloons and other entertainment venues operated by whites. After Prohibition ended in 1933, however, juke joints for whites began to appear as well.

As newspaper accounts and former patrons often explain, juke joints were distinguished by their relaxed, laissez-faire atmosphere. Here, once away from downtown and out from under the all-seeing gaze of the public eye, both men and women could let their hair down a bit and enjoy a few drinks, loud music, and the sort of lowbrow entertainment that might have sent their mothers into a fainting spell.

Depending on the place and time, the music came either from a jukebox or a live performance, and there was usually someplace to dance. The kind of music played depended on the source and the crowd. If the joint had a jukebox, the crowd might select anything from Glenn Miller’s “In the Mood” to Frank Sinatra’s “I’ll Be Seeing You” – whatever was popular at the time. If live music was available, blues, country, or jazz might be the order of the day. Blues music was particularly popular in juke joints operated for and by African-Americans, featuring songs with titles like “Mistreatin-Mama,” “Rattlesnake Daddy,” and Drinkin My Blues Away.” A number of Florida’s blues and folk personalities, such as Marie Buggs and “Washboard” Bill Cooke, got their start playing in juke joints.

The names of these watering holes reflected their no-frills character. Most were simply named for their owners, such as Benny’s Place near Brooksville, and Baker Bryan’s, just south of the Florida-Georgia border on U.S. 1 near Hilliard. Others were named more creatively, or at least nicknamed creatively, as was the case with the Bucket of Blood at Jug Island in Taylor County, and the Mystery Ship near Sarasota. The signs that hung in some of these establishments were as colorful as the names. Most were designed to ward off some of the bad behavior that often occurred, including fighting, swearing, and stretching credit just a little too far. Below is a list Stetson Kennedy typed in the 1930s of some of the juke joint signs he encountered while traveling the state as a folklorist for the Florida Federal Writers’ Project.

While weary laborers and the younger crowd in general found juke joints to be a convenient form of relaxation, parents, teachers, the clergy, and law enforcement often considered them a nuisance at best and an ominous threat to the morals of the community at worst. The correspondence of Florida’s governors contains numerous examples of telegrams, letters, and resolutions calling for some kind of action to counteract the bad influence of these establishments on youth and workers. Local and state law enforcement officials did raid and shut down juke joints from time to time, usually on the suspicion of prostitution or selling liquor illegally.

Despite the trouble associated with juke joints, the concept was popular, and at one time even attracted the attention of Hollywood. In 1942, Warner Brothers released “Juke Girl,” featuring Ann Sheridan as a Florida juke joint hostess, along with Alan Hale, Richard Whorf, and Ronald Reagan. Yes, that Ronald Reagan.

Times have changed, and most of the juke joints of old have changed considerably or shut down entirely. This is not to say, of course, that cutting loose and having a good time ever went out of style. But “juking” the way it once was done in the seedier but livelier places of Florida back in those days is fast becoming the stuff of history.

Do you have photographs of a Florida juke joint? 

Were you ever a participant in the festivities? 

Tell us about it and post photos in comments so they can be added to this post.

Text and photos - Florida Memory.


----------



## RnR

*2 May 1194 – King Richard I of England gives Portsmouth its first Royal Charter.*

When King Henry II died in 1189, his son Richard I, who had spent most of his life in France, arrived in Portsmouth before he was crowned in London. When Richard returned from captivity in Austria in May 1194, he summoned a fleet of 100 ships and an army to the port. He granted the town a royal charter on 2 May 1194.

_The Round Tower built in 1418 to defend the entrance to Portsmouth Harbour._






A significant naval port for centuries, Portsmouth has the world's oldest dry dock and was England's first line of defence during the French invasion in 1545. Special Palmerston Forts were built in 1859 in anticipation of another invasion from continental Europe. By the early-19th century, Portsmouth was the most heavily fortified city in the world, and was considered "the world's greatest naval port" at the height of the British Empire.

_HMS Warrior, launched in 1860, has been restored to its original Victorian condition. Nelson's flagship, HMS Victory, first launched in 1765, is the world's oldest naval ship still in commission and is one of Portsmouth's most popular tourist attractions._






During the Second World War, the city was a pivotal embarkation point for the D-Day landings and was bombed extensively in the Portsmouth Blitz, which resulted in the deaths of 930 people. In 1982, a large proportion of the task force dispatched to liberate the Falkland Islands deployed from the city's naval base. The city is home to some famous ships, including HMS Warrior, the Tudor carrack Mary Rose and Horatio Nelson's flagship, HMS Victory, the world's oldest naval ship still in commission is moored at Portsmouth Historic Dockyard.

*The HMNB Portsmouth naval base is considered to be the home of the Royal Navy and is home to two-thirds of the UK's surface fleet.*


----------



## RnR

*2 May 1945 – The Soviet Union announces the fall of Berlin during the last stages of World War II.*

The Battle of Berlin was the final major offensive of the European theatre of World War II. No plans were made by the Western Allies to seize the city by a ground operation. The Supreme Commander of the Allied Expeditionary Force, General Eisenhower lost interest in the race to Berlin and saw no further need to suffer casualties by attacking a city that would be in the Soviet sphere of influence after the war.






The Soviet offensive on Berlin commenced on 16 April 1945, two Soviet fronts attacked Berlin from the east and south, while a third overran German forces positioned north of Berlin. Before the main battle in Berlin commenced, the Red Army encircled the city. On 20 April 1945, Hitler's birthday, the 1st Belorussian Front led by Marshal Georgy Zhukov, advancing from the east and north, started shelling Berlin's city centre, while Marshal Ivan Konev's 1st Ukrainian Front broke through Army Group Centre and advanced towards the southern suburbs of Berlin.

_Russian troops in front of the Reichstag after the battle.




_

On 23 April 1945 General Helmuth Weidling assumed command of the forces within Berlin. The garrison consisted of several depleted and disorganised Wehrmacht and Waffen-SS divisions, along with poorly trained Volkssturm and Hitler Youth members. Over the course of the next week, the Red Army gradually took the entire city. Before the battle was over, Hitler and several of his followers killed themselves. *The city's garrison surrendered on 2 May 1945* but fighting continued to the north-west, west, and south-west of the city until the end of the war in Europe on 8 May 1945 as some German units fought westward so that they could surrender to the Western Allies rather than to the Soviets.


----------



## RnR

*2 May 2011 – Osama bin Laden, suspected mastermind behind the September 11 attacks and the FBI's most wanted man, is killed by the United States special forces in Pakistan.*

Usama ibn Mohammed ibn Awad ibn Ladin (March 10, 1957 – May 2, 2011) was a Saudi Arabian. Bin Laden's father was Mohammed bin Awad bin Laden, a Saudi billionaire from Hadhramaut, Yemen. His mother, Alia Ghanem, was from a secular middle-class family based in Latakia, Syria. He was born in Saudi Arabia and studied economics and business administration at the King Abdulaziz University in Jeddah until 1979, when he joined Mujahideen forces in Pakistan fighting against the Soviet Union in Afghanistan.

_A 14-year-old Osama Bin Laden on a visit to Oxford in 1971 with two of his brothers and two Spanish girls as they attended a language course. __BBC__._







Bin Laden helped to fund the Mujahideen by funnelling arms, money and fighters from the Arab world into Afghanistan, and gained popularity among many Arabs. In 1988, he formed al-Qaeda. He was banished from Saudi Arabia in 1992, and shifted his base to Sudan, until U.S. pressure forced him to leave Sudan in 1996. After establishing a new base in Afghanistan, he declared a war against the United States, initiating a series of bombings and related attacks worldwide, including the al-Qaeda September 11 attacks in the United States. Bin Laden was on the American FBI lists of Ten Most Wanted Fugitives and Most Wanted Terrorists for his involvement in the 1998 U.S. embassy bombings. From 2001 to 2011, bin Laden was a major target of the United States, as the FBI offered a $25 million bounty in their search for him.






On May 2, 2011, bin Laden was shot and killed inside a private residential compound in Abbottabad, where he lived with a local family from Waziristan, during a covert operation called Operation Neptune Spear conducted by members of the United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group and CIA SAD/SOG operators on the orders of U.S. President Barack Obama.


----------



## Pappy

On March 11, 1927, what is believed to be the first robbery of an armored truck occured in Bethel Park, PA.  The Flathead Gang, led by Paul Jaworski (sometimes spelled Jawarski) detonated explosives placed in a hole dug in the road as the armored truck passed by.  The truck overturned and a security car following it drove into the crater left by the blast.  Apparently no one in either vehicle was seriously hurt.  The blast forced open the doors of the armored truck and the gang got away with $104,000 (a coal company payroll), although two were captured the next day.  Jaworski eventually was shot and wounded later trying to escape police, then tried for murder in another payroll robbery (one of more than 20 killings he was suspected of committing).  He was executed in 1929.

The curator of the Brinks History Museum told a WQED reporter that this robbery led the Brinks Company to change the design of its trucks, replacing wooden floors and frames with steel.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *2 May 1945 – The Soviet Union announces the fall of Berlin during the last stages of World War II.*
> 
> The Battle of Berlin was the final major offensive of the European theatre of World War II. No plans were made by the Western Allies to seize the city by a ground operation. The Supreme Commander of the Allied Expeditionary Force, General Eisenhower lost interest in the race to Berlin and saw no further need to suffer casualties by attacking a city that would be in the Soviet sphere of influence after the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet offensive on Berlin commenced on 16 April 1945, two Soviet fronts attacked Berlin from the east and south, while a third overran German forces positioned north of Berlin. Before the main battle in Berlin commenced, the Red Army encircled the city. On 20 April 1945, Hitler's birthday, the 1st Belorussian Front led by Marshal Georgy Zhukov, advancing from the east and north, started shelling Berlin's city centre, while Marshal Ivan Konev's 1st Ukrainian Front broke through Army Group Centre and advanced towards the southern suburbs of Berlin.
> 
> _Russian troops in front of the Reichstag after the battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> On 23 April 1945 General Helmuth Weidling assumed command of the forces within Berlin. The garrison consisted of several depleted and disorganised Wehrmacht and Waffen-SS divisions, along with poorly trained Volkssturm and Hitler Youth members. Over the course of the next week, the Red Army gradually took the entire city. Before the battle was over, Hitler and several of his followers killed themselves. *The city's garrison surrendered on 2 May 1945* but fighting continued to the north-west, west, and south-west of the city until the end of the war in Europe on 8 May 1945 as some German units fought westward so that they could surrender to the Western Allies rather than to the Soviets.


The German women were so terrified of the red soldiers, many killed themselves rather than left helpless against their revenge.


----------



## mellowyellow

British special forces SAS (Special Air Service) in North Africa during WW2 (colorized) 1943


----------



## mellowyellow

John Meintz, an American farmer tarred and feathered by a mob for his German heritage and allegedly not supporting war bond drives, 1918.

Interesting back story http://www.historybyzim.com/2012/06/john-meints-wwi-anti-german-sentiment/


----------



## mellowyellow

_The extraordinary photo above captured in April 1936, showed the funeral of the German Ambassador Leopold Von Hoesch, with the people clearly giving the Nazi salute on the balcony of the Germany Embassy on Carlton House Terrace, overlooking The Mall. This photo was unearthed for the Discovery Channel programme: ‘Wartime London with Harry Harris’, a London cab driver and historian who has driven a taxi for two decades.

The Grenadier Guards and Nazi soldiers march together down The Pall Mall carrying a swastika-draped coffin; well-liked by most British statesmen, von Hoesch was considered as the best hope for enhancing the Anglo-German relations during the early 1930s. He was a career diplomat but no Nazi; he would even be disturbed by this display of Nazi pageantry at his funeral — he frequently feuded with Hitler over disarmament and vocally denounced Hitler’s invasion of Rhineland. If it were not for this untimely death, it was most likely that he would have been recalled…………….._


----------



## mellowyellow

The Roman amphitheatre’s floor was removed in the late 1800s when archaeologists began to excavate the subterranean levels of the structure. Photograph: Domenico Stinellis/AP

_The floor of Rome’s Colosseum, where gladiators once fought against each other and wild animals, is set to be restored to its former glory.

The Roman amphitheatre, completed under Emperor Titus in AD80, once had a wooden floor covered with sand that was built on top of a network of tunnels and rooms where gladiators and animals waited before entering the arena.

The new, hi-tech stage will be able to quickly cover or uncover the underground networks below, allowing them to be protected from the rain or to be aired out.

The floor would be sustainable and reversible, meaning it can be removed if plans for the Colosseum, which was built to host up to 60,000 spectators, change in the future._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163048
> _The extraordinary photo above captured in April 1936, showed the funeral of the German Ambassador Leopold Von Hoesch, with the people clearly giving the Nazi salute on the balcony of the Germany Embassy on Carlton House Terrace, overlooking The Mall. This photo was unearthed for the Discovery Channel programme: ‘Wartime London with Harry Harris’, a London cab driver and historian who has driven a taxi for two decades.
> 
> The Grenadier Guards and Nazi soldiers march together down The Pall Mall carrying a swastika-draped coffin; well-liked by most British statesmen, von Hoesch was considered as the best hope for enhancing the Anglo-German relations during the early 1930s. He was a career diplomat but no Nazi; he would even be disturbed by this display of Nazi pageantry at his funeral — he frequently feuded with Hitler over disarmament and vocally denounced Hitler’s invasion of Rhineland. If it were not for this untimely death, it was most likely that he would have been recalled…………….._


Very interesting story, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163062
> The Roman amphitheatre’s floor was removed in the late 1800s when archaeologists began to excavate the subterranean levels of the structure. Photograph: Domenico Stinellis/AP
> 
> _The floor of Rome’s Colosseum, where gladiators once fought against each other and wild animals, is set to be restored to its former glory.
> 
> The Roman amphitheatre, completed under Emperor Titus in AD80, once had a wooden floor covered with sand that was built on top of a network of tunnels and rooms where gladiators and animals waited before entering the arena.
> 
> The new, hi-tech stage will be able to quickly cover or uncover the underground networks below, allowing them to be protected from the rain or to be aired out.
> 
> The floor would be sustainable and reversible, meaning it can be removed if plans for the Colosseum, which was built to host up to 60,000 spectators, change in the future._


Such an imposing structure with such a brutal history. Photo my son took when visiting there.


----------



## RnR

*3 May 1481 – The largest of three earthquakes strikes the island of Rhodes and causes an estimated 30,000 casualties.*

The island of Rhodes lies on part of the boundary between the Aegean Sea and African tectonic plates. Historically, Rhodes was famous worldwide for the Colossus of Rhodes, one of the Seven Wonders of the Ancient World. The Medieval Old Town of the City of Rhodes has been declared a World Heritage Site. Today, it is one of the most popular tourist destinations in Europe.

_The Colossus of Rhodes as imagined in a 16th-century engraving by Martin Heemskerck, part of his series of the Seven Wonders of the World. The Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes today._






The 1481 Rhodes earthquake occurred at 3:00 in the morning on 3 May. The estimated magnitude was 7.1. It triggered a small tsunami, which caused local flooding. There were an estimated 30,000 casualties. It was the largest of a series of earthquakes that affected Rhodes, starting on 15 March 1481, continuing until January 1482. Sources refer to destruction in Rhodes Town; the Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes was sufficiently damaged to require immediate rebuilding. The damage caused by the earthquakes led to a wave of rebuilding after 1481. Damage from the tsunami was said to be greater than from the earthquake.


----------



## RnR

*3 May 1942 – Japanese naval troops invade Tulagi Island in the Solomon Islands during the first part of Operation Mo that results in the Battle of the Coral Sea between Japanese forces and forces from the United States and Australia.*

The invasion of Tulagi, on 3–4 May 1942, was part of Operation Mo, the Empire of Japan's strategy in the South Pacific and South West Pacific Area in 1942. The plan called for Imperial Japanese Navy troops to capture Tulagi and nearby islands in the British Solomon Islands Protectorate. The occupation of Tulagi by the Japanese was intended to cover the flank of and provide reconnaissance support for Japanese forces that were advancing on Port Moresby in New Guinea, provide greater defensive depth for the major Japanese base at Rabaul, and serve as a base for Japanese forces to threaten and interdict the supply and communication routes between the United States and Australia and New Zealand. Without the means to effectively resist the Japanese offensive in the Solomons, the British Resident Commissioner of the Solomon Islands protectorate and the few Australian troops assigned to defend Tulagi evacuated the island just before the Japanese forces arrived on 3 May 1942.

_Japanese officers and petty officers of the 3rd Kure Special Naval Landing Force that seized Tulagi in May 1942. Location of Tulagi Island_.






The next day, however, a U.S. aircraft carrier task force en route to resist the Japanese forces advancing on Port Moresby struck the Japanese Tulagi landing force in an air attack, destroying or damaging several of the Japanese ships and aircraft involved in the landing operation. Nevertheless, the Japanese troops successfully occupied Tulagi and began the construction of a small naval base. Over the next several months, the Japanese established a naval refuelling, communications, and seaplane reconnaissance base on Tulagi and the nearby islets of Gavutu and Tanambogo, and in July 1942 began to build a large airfield on nearby Guadalcanal.

_Because these activities threatened the Allied supply and communication lines in the South Pacific, Allied forces counter-attacked with landings of their own on Guadalcanal and Tulagi on 7 August 1942, initiating the critical Guadalcanal campaign and a series of combined arms battles between Allied and Japanese forces that, along with the New Guinea campaign, decided the course of the war in the South Pacific._


----------



## RnR

*3 May 2007 – The 4 year old British girl Madeleine McCann disappears in Praia da Luz, Portugal.*

Madeleine Beth McCann, born 12 May 2003, disappeared on the evening of 3 May 2007 from her bed in a holiday apartment in Praia da Luz, a resort in the Algarve region of Portugal, sparking what one newspaper called "the most heavily reported missing-person case in modern history". Her whereabouts remain unknown.

_The disappearance has attracted sustained international interest and saturation coverage in the UK. _






Madeleine was on holiday from the UK with her parents, Kate and Gerry McCann, her two-year-old twin siblings, and a group of family friends and their children. She and the twins had been left asleep at 8.30 pm in the ground-floor apartment, while the McCanns and friends dined in a restaurant 55 metres away. The parents checked on the children throughout the evening, until Madeleine's mother discovered she was missing at 11.00 pm.


----------



## mellowyellow

Elvis Presley with his parents Gladys and Vernon in Tupelo, Mississippi, 1937
In Tupelo, Mississippi, shortly before dawn, in a two-room house built by her husband, Vernon Presley, and her brother-in-law, Gladys Presley gives birth to twin sons. The first, Jessie Garon, is born stillborn. The second, Elvis Aaron, is born alive and healthy. Elvis would be their only child.


----------



## mellowyellow

Giant Cardon Cactus in Mexico, circa 1895

The French naturalist and historian Leon Diguet realized six scientific expeditions in Mexico between 1893 and 1913... With a few prints in the world, this picture offers a spectacular example of a species of cacti: the Giant Cardon, about 8 meters high and about 10 tons.


----------



## mellowyellow

Bill and Melinda Gates marriage on 1 January 1994
Very sad.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163211
> Bill and Melinda Gates marriage on 1 January 1994
> Very sad.


----------



## RnR

*4 May 1626 – Dutch explorer Peter Minuit arrives in New Netherland, now Manhattan Island.*

Peter Minuit (1580/1585 –1638) was from Wesel in Germany. Minuit and his family joined the Dutch West India Company, probably in the mid-1620s. Minuit was sent to New Netherland in 1625 to search for tradable goods other than the animal pelts, the major product coming from New Netherland at the time. He returned in the same year, and in 1626 was appointed the new director of New Netherland. He sailed to North America aboard the See Meeuw and arrived in the colony on 4 May 1626.

_Peter Minuit. The Purchase of Manhattan Island, 1909 drawing._






_A common account states that Minuit purchased Manhattan for $24 worth of trinkets. A letter written by Dutch merchant Peter Schaghen to directors of the Dutch East India Company stated that Manhattan was purchased "for the value of 60 guilders" in goods._

Manhattan later became the site of the Dutch city of New Amsterdam, and the borough of Manhattan of modern-day New York City.


----------



## RnR

*4 May 1826 – English-born bushranger Matthew Brady and cannibal Thomas Jeffries are hanged at the Campbell Street Gaol in Hobart, Van Diemen's Land.*

Matthew Brady was a convict who arrived in Australia in the Juliana, on 29 December 1820. In 1824, he was part of a group of escapees from Sarah Island, who sailed a whaleboat around the south coast to the River Derwent, in Tasmania, and spent the next two years as bushrangers. Brady was considered a gentleman, who rarely robbed or insulted women. After Brady's gang held up Sorell and captured the local garrison, in which the garrison commander, Lieut. William Gunn was shot in the arm, which was subsequently amputated, Lieut. Governor Arthur posted rewards for the capture of Brady and his gang. Eventually, one of his gang members, an ex-convict name Cowan, betrayed him for a pardon.






_Brady was hanged on 4 May 1826, at the old Hobart gaol. Four other bushrangers were hanged with him, including Thomas Jeffries the cannibal. Brady complained bitterly at being hanged alongside Jeffries, who was, as Brady pointed out, an informer as well as a cannibal and mass murderer. Brady's cell had been filled with flowers from the ladies of Hobart Town, which tends to support his claim to be a "Gentleman Bushranger"._

Thomas Jeffries aka Mark Jeffries, was a bushranger, serial killer, a violent ****** offender, baby-killer and cannibal. On 31 December 1825, Jeffries and three convicts, Perry, Russell and Hopkins, escaped from the Launceston Watch House. The four convicts ran out of food, whereupon they turned on Russell, killed him and ate part of his body. According to the Hobart Town Gazette of 27 January 1826, when asked what he then did with the remainder of Russell's corpse, Jeffries said it was cut into steaks and fried up with the mutton from a sheep they stole.


----------



## RnR

*4 May 1904 – The United States begins construction of the Panama Canal, taking over from the French.*

France began work on the canal in 1881, but stopped due to engineering problems and a high worker mortality rate. The United States formally took control of the canal property on 4 May 1904, inheriting from the French a depleted workforce and a vast jumble of buildings, infrastructure, and equipment, much of it in poor condition.

_President Theodore Roosevelt sits in the cab of a crane during a visit to the canal construction site, 1906._






On 6 May 1904, President Theodore Roosevelt appointed John Findley Wallace, formerly chief engineer and finally general manager of the Illinois Central Railroad, as chief engineer of the Panama Canal Project. Overwhelmed by the disease-plagued country and forced to use often dilapidated French infrastructure and equipment, as well as being frustrated by the overly bureaucratic ICC, Wallace resigned abruptly in June 1905. He was succeeded by John Frank Stevens, a self-educated engineer who had built the Great Northern Railroad. One of Stevens' first achievements in Panama was in building and rebuilding the housing, cafeterias, hotels, water systems, repair shops, warehouses, and other infrastructure needed by the thousands of incoming workers.

_Opening of the Panama Canal with the passage of SS Ancon, 15 August 1914._






Colonel William C. Gorgas had been appointed chief sanitation officer of the canal construction project in 1904. Gorgas implemented a range of measures to minimise the spread of deadly diseases, particularly yellow fever and malaria, which had recently been shown to be mosquito-borne. After two years of extensive work, the mosquito-spread diseases were nearly eliminated. Nevertheless, despite all this effort, about 5,600 workers died of disease and accidents during the U.S. construction phase of the canal.


----------



## RnR

*4 May 1953 – Ernest Hemingway wins the Pulitzer Prize for The Old Man and the Sea.*

The Old Man and the Sea is a short novel written by the American author Ernest Hemingway in 1951 in Cuba, and published in 1952. It was the last major work of fiction by Hemingway that was published during his lifetime. One of his most famous works, it tells the story of Santiago, an aging Cuban fisherman who struggles with a giant marlin far out in the Gulf Stream off the coast of Cuba.

_The Old Man and the Sea first edition. Spencer Tracy film._






_On 4 May 1953, The Old Man and the Sea was awarded the Pulitzer Prize for Fiction._


----------



## mellowyellow

Empress Frederick with her mother Queen Victoria after the death of Frederick III 1888

_In 1858, Vicky married the future German Emperor Prince Frederick William of Prussia. Her family hoped the marriage would help usher in a liberal Germany. Although she had eight children (including the future Kaiser Wilhelm II), Vicky’s influence in her new country was limited, as her husband’s reign as Emperor lasted only three months before he died from throat cancer in 1888.

Vicky then retired from public life and grew closer to her mother, maintaining a constant correspondence that totalled nearly 8000 letters. Vicky outlived Queen Victoria by only six months, dying from breast cancer in 1901._


----------



## mellowyellow

David Gilmour (Pink Floyd) & Freddie Mercury (Queen) – 1990


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163360
> David Gilmour (Pink Floyd) & Freddie Mercury (Queen) – 1990


Really enjoy the music from both groups. David Gilmour is 75 now and hard to believe Freddie died nearly 30 years ago on 24 November 1991.


----------



## RnR

*5 May 1818 – Political philosopher Karl Marx was born in Prussia.*

Karl Marx (5 May 1818 – 14 March 1883) was a German philosopher, economist, historian, political theorist, sociologist, journalist and revolutionary socialist. Born in Trier to a middle-class family, Marx studied law and Hegelian philosophy. Due to his political publications, Marx became stateless and lived in exile in London, where he continued to develop his thought in collaboration with German thinker Friedrich Engels and publish his writings.

_His best-known titles are the 1848 pamphlet, The Communist Manifesto, and the three-volume Das Kapital._






His political and philosophical thought had enormous influence on subsequent intellectual, economic and political history and his name has been used as an adjective, a noun and a school of social theory. His work in economics laid the basis for much of the current understanding of labour and its relation to capital, and subsequent economic thought. Many intellectuals, labour unions, artists and political parties worldwide have been influenced by Marx's work, with many modifying or adapting his ideas. Marx is typically cited as one of the principal architects of modern social science.


----------



## RnR

*5 May 1821 – Emperor Napoleon dies in exile on the island of Saint Helena.*

Napoléon Bonaparte (15 August 1769 – 5 May 1821) was a French statesman and military leader who rose to prominence during the French Revolution and led several successful campaigns during the French Revolutionary Wars. As Napoleon, he was Emperor of the French from 1804 until 1814, and again briefly in 1815 during the Hundred Days War. Napoleon dominated European and global affairs for more than a decade while leading France against a series of coalitions in the Napoleonic Wars. He won most of these wars and the vast majority of his battles, building a large empire that ruled over continental Europe before its final collapse in 1815.

_The Death of Napoleon. By Charles de Steuben, painting commissioned by Colonel de Chambure, a leader in the Napoleonic campaigns, 1829._






His first exile in 1814 was on the island of Elba from which he escaped on on 26 February 1815. After surrendering, the British then sent him into exile again on the island of Saint Helena in the Atlantic Ocean. Napoleon was moved to Longwood House there in December 1815; it had fallen into disrepair, and the location was damp, windswept and unhealthy. In February 1821, Napoleon's health began to deteriorate rapidly, and he reconciled with the Catholic Church. He died on 5 May 1821, after confession, Extreme Unction and Viaticum in the presence of Father Ange Vignali. His last words were, France, l'armée, tête d'armée, Joséphine , translated as “France, the army, head of the army, Joséphine”.

_In 1840, Louis Philippe I obtained permission from the British to return Napoleon's remains to France. On 15 December 1840, a state funeral was held in Paris. When his tomb was completed in 1861, Napoleon's remains were interred in a porphyry stone sarcophagus in the crypt under the dome at Les Invalides. Pictured ... Napoleon's tomb at Les Invalides._


----------



## Pappy

Holes In Outhouse Doors Weren’t For Ventilation

There are many theories on why holes were cut in outhouse doors and the significance of their shape.

One theory is that the holes in the doors of outhouses were designed to let light from a lantern shine out at night. This would alert everyone that the outhouse was occupied.

It was believed the reason for the hole was to differentiate which outhouse was for the men and which was for the women, although this is disputed. Supposedly, the women’s had a crescent Moon cut into its door and the men’s had a star. If there were both shapes? It was to be used by the whole family.

The more popular belief is that the crescent shape was simply a way to open and close the door from the inside, as it seemed using expensive latching hardware would be waste on such a humble structure. Even when latches were added, the crescent Moon tradition lived on and is now a signature decoration for this piece of Americana.

Outhouse Sizes Varied

Outhouses were usually 3 to 4 feet square by 7 feet high with no window or heat. A well-built outhouse usually had a vent along the roof to vent out the chamber and a pipe from the box through the ceiling to vent out the gases. To avoid the odor reaching the home, most outhouses were built between 50 and 150 feet from the main house, often facing away from the house. They had either one or two chamber holes inside  — one for the adults and a smaller one for the children.


----------



## mellowyellow

London, UK

The keeper of the Wellington Collection, Josephine Oxley, prepares the death mask of Napoleon Bonaparte for display at Apsley House on the 200th anniversary of the French leader’s death. Photograph: Christopher Ison/English Heritage/PA


----------



## mellowyellow

A sledge belonging to Empress Josephine. Photograph: Christophe Archambault/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow

Moscow, Russia
Russian Su-25MB armoured subsonic military attack aircraft fly over the Kremlin during a rehearsal for the Victory Day parade, being held on 9 May to commemorate the victory of the Soviet Union’s Red Army. Photograph Sergei Ilnitsky/EPA


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163480
> 
> London, UK
> 
> The keeper of the Wellington Collection, Josephine Oxley, prepares the death mask of Napoleon Bonaparte for display at Apsley House on the 200th anniversary of the French leader’s death. Photograph: Christopher Ison/English Heritage/PA


The concept of death masks seems strange to me in 2021 but seems it's a very old tradition.

_Masks of deceased persons are part of traditions in many countries. The most important process of the funeral ceremony in ancient Egypt was the mummification of the body, which, after prayers and consecration, was put into a sarcophagus enameled and decorated with gold and gems. A special element of the rite was a sculpted mask, put on the face of the deceased. This mask was believed to strengthen the spirit of the mummy and guard the soul from evil spirits on its way to the afterworld.

In the late Middle Ages, a shift took place from sculpted masks to true death masks, made of wax or plaster. These masks were not interred with the deceased. Instead, they were used in funeral ceremonies and were later kept in libraries, museums, and universities. Death masks were taken not only of deceased royalty and nobility, but also of eminent persons, including Napoleon Bonaparte whose death mask was taken on the island of Saint Helena.

In Russia, the death mask tradition dates back to the times of Peter the Great, whose death mask was taken by Carlo Bartolomeo Rastrelli. Also well known are the death masks of Nicholas I, and Alexander I. Stalin's death mask is on display at the Stalin Museum in Gori, Georgia._


----------



## RnR

5 May 2021: French President Emmanuel Macron and his wife stand in front of the Les Invalides tomb of Napoleon after laying a wreath in a ceremony to mark the 200th year since the Emperor's death on 5 May 1821 at age 51 whilst exiled on the island of Saint Helena.


----------



## mellowyellow

Children at a puppet show in Paris, 1963, at the exact moment the dragon was slain.


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Holes In Outhouse Doors Weren’t For Ventilation
> 
> There are many theories on why holes were cut in outhouse doors and the significance of their shape.
> 
> One theory is that the holes in the doors of outhouses were designed to let light from a lantern shine out at night. This would alert everyone that the outhouse was occupied.
> 
> It was believed the reason for the hole was to differentiate which outhouse was for the men and which was for the women, although this is disputed. Supposedly, the women’s had a crescent Moon cut into its door and the men’s had a star. If there were both shapes? It was to be used by the whole family.
> 
> The more popular belief is that the crescent shape was simply a way to open and close the door from the inside, as it seemed using expensive latching hardware would be waste on such a humble structure. Even when latches were added, the crescent Moon tradition lived on and is now a signature decoration for this piece of Americana.
> 
> Outhouse Sizes Varied
> 
> Outhouses were usually 3 to 4 feet square by 7 feet high with no window or heat. A well-built outhouse usually had a vent along the roof to vent out the chamber and a pipe from the box through the ceiling to vent out the gases. To avoid the odor reaching the home, most outhouses were built between 50 and 150 feet from the main house, often facing away from the house. They had either one or two chamber holes inside  — one for the adults and a smaller one for the children.
> View attachment 163426


Oh how well I remember our country outhouse.


----------



## RnR

*6 May 1682 – Louis XIV of France moves his court to the Palace of Versailles.*

Louis XIV (1638–1715), known as Louis the Great, was a monarch of the House of Bourbon who reigned as King of France from 1643 until his death in 1715. Starting at the age of 4, his reign of 72 years and 110 days is the longest recorded of any monarch of a sovereign country in European history. During Louis' reign, France was the leading European power.

Over the course of four building campaigns, Louis converted a hunting lodge built by Louis XIII into the spectacular Palace of Versailles. The palace achieved much of its current appearance after the third building campaign, which was followed by an official move of the royal court to Versailles on 6 May 1682. It became a dazzling, awe-inspiring setting for state affairs and the reception of foreign dignitaries.

_The Palace of Versailles. The Hall of Mirrors within the Palace of Versailles. Bust of Louis XIV by Gianlorenzo Bernini._






Despite moving to Versailles Louis continued care for the capital Paris. Louis constructed the Hôtel des Invalides, a military complex and home to this day for officers and soldiers rendered infirm either by injury or old age. Louis also renovated and improved the Louvre and other royal residences. With the relocation of the court to Versailles, the Louvre was given over to the arts and the public.


----------



## RnR

*6 May 1937 – Hindenburg disaster: The German zeppelin Hindenburg catches fire and is destroyed within a minute while attempting to dock at Lakehurst, New Jersey. Thirty-six people are killed.*

The Hindenburg disaster occurred on 6 May 1937, as the German passenger airship LZ 129 Hindenburg caught fire and was destroyed during its attempt to dock with its mooring mast at Naval Air Station Lakehurst in Manchester Township, New Jersey, United States. Of the 97 people on board, 36 passengers and 61 crewmen, there were 35 fatalities, 13 passengers and 22 crewmen. One worker on the ground was also killed, raising the final death toll to 36.

_The stern of the Hindenburg begins to fall with the mooring mast in the foreground, 6 May 1937._






_The disaster was the subject of spectacular newsreel coverage, photographs, and Herbert Morrison's recorded radio eyewitness reports from the landing field, which were broadcast the next day._

Video: Hindenburg Disaster. Actual Zeppelin Explosion Footage, British Pathé 1937.


----------



## Pappy

RnR said:


> Oh how well I remember our country outhouse.


Me too RnR. Cold NY winter days and nights.


----------



## mellowyellow

2,000-year-old marble head of Augustus, Rome's first emperor, has been discovered in Isernia, an Italian town in the south central region of Molise.

Archaeologist Francesco Giancola made the exceptional discovery during restoration works to repair a medieval wall that collapsed due to strong rains in 2013.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Captains of the French & English Women's Football Teams kissing before kickoff - London, 12th of May 1925


----------



## mellowyellow

Prime Minister of Canada Pierre Trudeau carrying another PM of Canada Justin Pierre Trudeau.


----------



## RnR

*7 May 1915 – During WWI the German submarine U-20 sinks RMS Lusitania, killing 1,198 people, including 128 Americans. Public reaction to the sinking turns many formerly pro-Germans in the United States against the German Empire.*

RMS Lusitania was a British ocean liner that was in operation during the early 20th century. The ship was a holder of the Blue Riband, and briefly the world's largest passenger ship until the completion of her sister ship Mauretania. The Cunard Line launched Lusitania in 1906, at a time of fierce competition for the North Atlantic trade. She made a total of 202 trans-Atlantic crossings.
_
The Royal Navy had blockaded Germany at the start of World War I. When RMS Lusitania left New York for Britain on 1 May 1915, German submarine warfare was intensifying in the Atlantic._

On the afternoon of 7 May, a German U-boat torpedoed Lusitania, 18 kilometres off the southern coast of Ireland and inside the declared war zone. A second, unexplained, internal explosion sent her to the seabed in 18 minutes, with the deaths of 1,198 passengers and crew.

_Painting depicting sinking of the Lusitania by the German U-Boat U 20, 7 May 1915. German Federal Archives.






The sinking caused a storm of protest in the United States because 128 American citizens were among the dead. The sinking helped shift public opinion in the United States against Germany, and was a factor in the United States' declaration of war nearly two years later._


----------



## RnR

*7 May 1992 – The Space Shuttle Endeavour is launched on its first mission, STS-49.*

Space Shuttle Endeavour is a retired orbiter from NASA's Space Shuttle program and the fifth and final operational shuttle built. It embarked on its first mission, STS-49, on 7 May 1992 and its 25th and final mission, STS-134, in May 2011. STS-134 was expected to be the final mission of the Space Shuttle program, but with the authorisation of STS-135, Atlantis became the last shuttle to fly.

_Endeavour rollout ceremony in May 1991. Endeavour over Houston on its final flight to rest in the California Science Center in Los Angeles in September 2012._






Over the course of its 19-year spaceflight career, Endeavour logged nearly 198 million kilometres and flew around the Earth more than 4,600 times. Endeavour landed at the Kennedy Space Center at 06:34 UTC on June 1, 2011, completing its final mission. After more than twenty organisations submitted proposals to NASA for the display of an orbiter, NASA announced that Endeavour would go to the California Science Center in Los Angeles. It was delivered to Los Angeles International Airport on 21 September 2012.


----------



## mellowyellow

_On May 14 1939, A Peruvian girl named Lina Medina became the youngest mother in history when she gave birth to a boy at the age of 5 years and 7 months. her baby was healthy and lived to be 40 and the identity of the father is unknown.

She was brought to a hospital by her parents at the age of five years due to increasing abdominal size. She was originally thought to have had a tumor, but her doctors determined she was in her seventh month of pregnancy. Dr Gerardo Lozada took her to Lima to have other specialists confirm that Medina was pregnant._


----------



## mellowyellow

_Shortly after Fidel Castro took power in Cuba in 1959, he visited the United States for two weeks, invited by the American Society of Newspaper Editors. The trip had all the features of a diplomatic tour— he met American officials, appeared on Meet the Press, and visited national landmarks such as Mount Vernon and the Lincoln Memorial.

Instead of meeting Castro, Eisenhower left Washington to play golf. Vice President Nixon met Castro in a 3-hour long meeting. Nixon asked about elections, and Castro told him that the Cuban people did not want elections. Nixon complained that Castro was “either incredibly naive about communism or under communist discipline”. Castro took full advantage of his 11-day stay. He hired a public relations firm, ate hot dogs, kissed ladies like a rock star, and held babies like a politician._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163821
> 
> _On May 14 1939, A Peruvian girl named Lina Medina became the youngest mother in history when she gave birth to a boy at the age of 5 years and 7 months. her baby was healthy and lived to be 40 and the identity of the father is unknown.
> 
> She was brought to a hospital by her parents at the age of five years due to increasing abdominal size. She was originally thought to have had a tumor, but her doctors determined she was in her seventh month of pregnancy. Dr Gerardo Lozada took her to Lima to have other specialists confirm that Medina was pregnant._


Quite remarkable.

_Lina Marcela Medina de Jurado is also the youngest documented case of precocious puberty.

In medicine, precocious puberty is puberty occurring at an unusually early age. In most cases, the process is normal in every aspect except the unusually early age and simply represents a variation of normal development._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 163822
> 
> _Shortly after Fidel Castro took power in Cuba in 1959, he visited the United States for two weeks, invited by the American Society of Newspaper Editors. The trip had all the features of a diplomatic tour— he met American officials, appeared on Meet the Press, and visited national landmarks such as Mount Vernon and the Lincoln Memorial.
> 
> Instead of meeting Castro, Eisenhower left Washington to play golf. Vice President Nixon met Castro in a 3-hour long meeting. Nixon asked about elections, and Castro told him that the Cuban people did not want elections. Nixon complained that Castro was “either incredibly naive about communism or under communist discipline”. Castro took full advantage of his 11-day stay. He hired a public relations firm, ate hot dogs, kissed ladies like a rock star, and held babies like a politician._


Remarkable photo ... the meeting of polar opposites.

_Castro took full advantage of his 11-day stay. He hired a public relations firm, ate hot dogs, kissed ladies like a rock star, and held babies like a politician._

Sounds like Castro had a good time in the US.


----------



## RnR

*8 May 1876 – Truganini, then believed to be the last full-blooded Tasmanian Aborigine, dies.*

Truganini, circa 1812–8 May 1876, was a woman widely considered to have been the last full-blooded Aboriginal Tasmanian, although she was outlived by Fanny Cochrane Smith, 1834–1905, who in 1889 was officially recognised as the last full-blood Tasmanian Aboriginal. Truganini was born about 1812 on Bruny Island, located south of the Van Diemen's Land capital Hobart. She was a daughter of Mangana, Chief of the Bruny Island people. Her name, in the Bruny Island language, was the name of the grey saltbush Atriplex cinerea.

When Truganini met George Augustus Robinson, the Protector of Aboriginals, in 1829, her mother had been killed by sailors, her uncle shot by a soldier, her sister abducted by sealers, and her fiancé brutally murdered by timber-cutters, who then repeatedly sexually abused her. In 1830, Robinson moved Truganini and her husband, Woorrady, to Flinders Island with the last surviving Tasmanian Aboriginals, numbering approximately 100. The stated aim of isolation was to save them, but many of the group died from influenza and other diseases.

_Truganini in 1866. Benjamin Law's 1835 bust of Truganini, commissioned by George Augustus Robinson. Photo showing the last four Tasmanian Aborigines believed to be Bessie Smith, William Lanney, Mary Ann Arthur and Truganini seated on the right._





_
In 1856, the few surviving Tasmanian Aboriginals on Flinders Island, including Truganini, were moved to a settlement at Oyster Cove, south of Hobart. By 1861 the number of survivors at Oyster Cove was only fourteen. According to another report in The Times Truganini later married a Tasmanian Aboriginal, William Lanney, known as "King Billy", who died in March 1869. By 1873, Truganini was the sole survivor of the Oyster Cove group, and was again moved to Hobart. She died three years later and was buried at the former Female Factory at Cascades, a suburb of Hobart._


----------



## RnR

*8 May 1886 – Pharmacist John Pemberton first sells a carbonated beverage named "Coca-Cola" as a patent medicine.*

John Stith Pemberton (1831–1888) was an American pharmacist who is best known as the developer and founder of Coca-Cola. On 8 May 1886, he developed an early version of a beverage that would later become world-famous as Coca-Cola. In April 1865, Pemberton had sustained a sabre wound to the chest during the Battle of Columbus in the American Civil War. He soon became addicted to the morphine used to ease his pain. In 1866, seeking a cure for his addiction, he began to experiment with painkillers that would serve as opium-free alternatives to morphine. He began experimenting with coca and coca wines, eventually creating a recipe that contained extracts of kola nut and damiana, which he called Pemberton's French Wine Coca.

_Robinson’s hand wrote the Spencerian script on the bottles and ads. Pemberton made many health claims for his product, touting it as a "valuable brain tonic" that would cure headaches, relieve exhaustion, and calm nerves, and marketed it as "delicious, refreshing, pure joy, exhilarating", and "invigorating"._






_Pemberton relied on Atlanta drugstore owner-proprietor Willis E. Venable to test, and help him perfect, the recipe for the beverage, which he formulated by trial and error. He blended the base syrup with carbonated water by accident when trying to make a glassful of another beverage. Pemberton decided then to sell this as a fountain drink rather than a medicine. Frank Mason Robinson came up with the name "Coca-Cola" for the alliterative sound, which was popular among other wine medicines of the time._


----------



## RnR

*8 May 1912 – Paramount Pictures is founded.*

In 1912 William Wadsworth Hodkinson founded and became president of the first nationwide film distributor, Paramount Pictures Corporation. However Paramount Pictures dates its existence from the 8 May 1912 founding date of the Famous Players Film Company by Adolph Zukor. That same year, another aspiring producer, Jesse L. Lasky, opened his Lasky Feature Play Company. Starting in 1914, both Lasky and Famous Players released their films through Hodkinson’s Paramount Pictures Corporation. In 1916, Zukor manoeuvred a three-way merger of his Famous Players, the Lasky Company, and Paramount. Zukor and Lasky bought Hodkinson out of Paramount, and merged the three companies into one. Zukor soon fired Hodkinson and took over as president of Paramount.

_Adolph Zukor, Jesse L. Lasky, William Wadsworth Hodkinson. Lasky's original studio, known as "The Barn”, as it appeared in the mid 1920s. Paramount Pictures' first logo, based on a design by its founder William Wadsworth Hodkinson, used from 1917 to 1967.






In 1916, film producer Adolph Zukor put 22 actors and actresses under contract and honoured each with a star on the logo. These fortunate few would become the first "movie stars."_


----------



## Pappy

This Day In History:  It was in the early hours of May 6th, 1875 when the old wooden railroad trestle (top image/Nunda Historical Society) at what is now Letchworth State Park caught fire and collapsed into the Genesee River gorge.  At the time, the bridge—built in the 1850’s—was considered among the most sensational structures in the world.  The fire was believed to have started from sparks from the last Erie Railroad steam train that crossed the Genesee River that night.  One theory is that the fire was allowed to occur since the wooden structure was in such disrepair.  At any rate, the night watchman on call that evening/early morning never properly put out the sparks from his watering station.  William Pryor Letchworth watched from his residence there (the Glen Iris Inn) as the fire burned out of control in those overnight hours, the giant wood structure collapsing into the river.  Astoundingly, in less than three months, the iron trestle was built in the same spot and lasted nearly 143 years (second image).  The iron trestle gave way to the spectacular Genesee Arch Bridge (last image) in December of 2017, a structure built to last well over 100 years.


----------



## RnR

*9 May 1671 – Thomas Blood, disguised as a clergyman, attempts to steal England's Crown Jewels from the Tower of London.*

Colonel Thomas Blood (1618–1680) was an Anglo-Irish officer and self-styled colonel best known for his attempt to steal the Crown Jewels of England from the Tower of London in 1671. He had switched allegiances from Royalist to Roundhead during the Wars of the Three Kingdoms. After Blood's attempt to to storm Dublin Castle, usurp the government, and kidnap James Butler, 1st Duke of Ormonde and Lord Lieutenant of Ireland, for ransom, and despite his status as a wanted man, he returned to England.

Blood did not lie low for long, and within six months he made his notorious attempt to steal the Crown Jewels. In April or May 1671 he visited the Tower of London dressed as a parson and accompanied by a female companion pretending to be his wife, paying the fee to view the Crown Jewels. His wife feigned illness and the newly appointed Master of the Jewel House, 77-year-old Talbot Edwards and his wife assisted her in their apartment. Blood then used this contact to cultivate the Edwards. On 9 May 1671, in furtherance of the deception, Blood convinced Edwards to show the jewels to him, his supposed nephew, and two of his friends while they waited for a dinner that Mrs Edwards was to put on for Blood and his companions. The group overcame Edwards and Blood removed the protective grille. Blood used a mallet to flatten St. Edward's Crown so that he could hide it beneath his clerical coat.






The group was disturbed. As Blood and his gang fled to their horses waiting at St Catherine's Gate, they dropped the sceptre and fired on the warders who attempted to stop them, wounding one. One drawbridge guard was struck with fear and failed to discharge his musket. As they ran along the Tower wharf it is said they joined the calls for alarm to confuse the guards until they were chased down by Captain Beckman, brother-in-law of the younger Edwards. Although Blood shot at him, he missed and was captured before reaching the Iron Gate. 

_Having fallen from his cloak, the crown was found while Blood refused to give up, struggling with his captors and declaring, "It was a gallant attempt, however unsuccessful! It was for a crown!"_


----------



## RnR

*9 May 1901 – The first Parliament of Australia opened in the Royal Exhibition Building in Melbourne.
9 May 1927 – The federal government moved to Canberra from Melbourne with the opening of the Provisional Parliament House.
9 May 1988 – New Parliament House of Australia is opened on Capital Hill by Queen Elizabeth II.*

The first Parliament of the Commonwealth of Australia was opened at noon on 9 May 1901 by the Duke of Cornwall and York, later King George V. The lavish ceremony, which was attended by over 12,000 guests, took place in the Exhibition Building, Melbourne.

_The Duke of Cornwall and York opens the first federal Parliament, 9 May 1901. State Library of Victoria._







In 1927, the federal government moved to Canberra from Melbourne with the opening of Old Parliament House, known formerly as the Provisional Parliament House. The construction of Old Parliament House was commenced on 28 August 1923 and completed in early 1927. It was built by the Commonwealth Department of Works, using tradesmen and materials from all over Australia. The final cost was about £600,000, which was more than three times the original estimate. It was designed to last for a maximum of 50 years until a permanent facility could be built.

_Painting by Harold Septimus Power depicting the arrival of the Duke and Duchess of York for the opening of Provisional Parliament House on 9 May 1927._






In 1978 the Fraser government decided to proceed with a new building on Capital Hill, and the Parliament House Construction Authority was created. Construction began in 1981, and the House was intended to be ready by Australia Day, 26 January 1988, the 200th anniversary of European settlement in Australia. It was expected to cost A$220 million. Neither the deadline nor the budget was met. The building was finally opened by Queen Elizabeth II, Queen of Australia on 9 May 1988, the anniversary of the opening of both the first Federal Parliament in Melbourne on 9 May 1901 by the Duke of Cornwall and York, later King George V, and of the Provisional Parliament House in Canberra on 9 May 1927 by the Duke of York, later King George VI.

_Parliament House opening ceremony on 9 May 1988._






_Australia's Parliament House is one of the largest buildings in the southern hemisphere. It is 300 metres long and 300 metres wide, has a floor area of more than 250,000 square metres and contains over 4500 rooms. Parliament House was the biggest building project undertaken in Australia since the 1960s and the construction of the Snowy Mountain Hydro-electric Scheme. A 10,000 strong workforce took seven years to complete it at a cost of about $1.1 billion._


----------



## RnR

*9 May 1941 – The German submarine U-110 is captured by the Royal Navy. On board is the latest Enigma machine which Allied cryptographers later use to break coded German messages.*

German submarine U-110 was a Type IXB U-boat of Nazi Germany's Kriegsmarine that operated during World War II. She was captured by the Royal Navy on 9 May 1941 and provided a number of secret cipher documents to the British. U-110's capture, later given the code name "Operation Primrose", was one of the biggest secrets of the war, remaining so for seven months. President Franklin D. Roosevelt was only told of the capture by Winston Churchill in January 1942.

_U-110 and HMS Bulldog. The Enigma Machine._






The British corvette, HMS Aubretia, located the U-boat with sonar. Aubretia and British destroyer Broadway then proceeded to drop depth charges, forcing U-110 to surface. As the crew turned out onto the U-boat's deck to evacuate they came under fire from two attacking destroyers. HMS Bulldog's boarding party, led by sub-lieutenant David Balme, got onto U-110 and stripped it of everything portable, including her Kurzsignale code book and Enigma machine. The documents captured from U-110 helped Bletchley Park codebreakers solve the German hand cipher.

_The effort to break the Enigma code was not disclosed publicly until the 1970s. Since then, interest in the Enigma machine has grown._


----------



## mellowyellow

*Medieval Britain’s Cancer Rates Were Ten Times Higher Than Previously Thought*



_A new analysis of 143 skeletons suggests the disease was more common than previously estimated, though still much rarer than today,

Conventional wisdom has long held that cancer rates in medieval Europe, before the rise of industrial pollution and tobacco smoking, must have been quite low. But a new study of individuals buried in Cambridge, England, between the 6th and 16th centuries suggests that 9 to 14 percent of medieval Britons had cancer when they died.

As Amy Barrett reports for BBC Science Focus magazine, this figure is about ten times higher than the rate indicated by previous research. The team, which published its findings in the journal Cancer, estimated rates of the disease based on X-ray and CT scans of bones from 143 skeletons buried in six cemeteries across the Cambridge area………………….

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/cancer-was-common-medieval-britain-180977660/_


----------



## mellowyellow

_*Napoleon Bonaparte poisoned ‘by his own deadly cologne’*



Napoleon Bonaparte was poisoned, not by arsenic as some theories suggest, but by the eau de cologne he splashed over himself compulsively, a scientist claims.

Parvez Haris, a professor in biomedical science at De Montfort University, Leicester, said that frequent exposure to essential oils in his favourite cologne explained changes in his health. A post-mortem examination by his British captors on St Helena found that he had developed gastric cancer. 

Haris, a fellow of the Royal Society of Chemistry, cited historical accounts that in 1810 Napoleon used an average of 36 to 40 bottles of cologne a month. In October 1808 he ordered 72 bottles.

Source:  The Times



Source: The Times_


----------



## mellowyellow

Dr. Leonid Rogozov operating himself to remove his appendix in Antarctica, 1961



Leonid Rogozov (lying down) talking to his friend Yuri Vereschagin at Novolazarevskaya

During an expedition to the Antarctic, Russian surgeon Leonid Rogozov became seriously ill. He needed an operation - and as the only doctor on the team, he realised he would have to do it himself.


----------



## mellowyellow

On 19 August 1960, two brave dogs, Belka and Strelka, went to space on board Sputnik 5. They became the first living beings to safely return from orbit, paving way for human spaceflight.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164136
> 
> Dr. Leonid Rogozov operating himself to remove his appendix in Antarctica, 1961
> 
> 
> View attachment 164137
> Leonid Rogozov (lying down) talking to his friend Yuri Vereschagin at Novolazarevskaya
> 
> During an expedition to the Antarctic, Russian surgeon Leonid Rogozov became seriously ill. He needed an operation - and as the only doctor on the team, he realised he would have to do it himself.


Quite amazing, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> On 19 August 1960, two brave dogs, Belka and Strelka, went to space on board Sputnik 5. They became the first living beings to safely return from orbit, paving way for human spaceflight.
> 
> View attachment 164139


Belka and Strelka were accompanied by a grey rabbit, 42 mice, two rats, flies and several plants and fungi. All survived. 

Strelka went on to have six puppies with a male dog named Pushok who participated in many ground-based space experiments, but never made it into space. One of the puppies was named Pushinka or "Fluffy" and was presented to President John F. Kennedy by Nikita Khrushchev in 1961. A Cold War romance bloomed between Pushinka and a Kennedy dog named Charlie, resulting in the birth of four puppies that JFK referred to jokingly as pupniks.


----------



## RnR

*10 May 1801 – The Barbary pirates of Tripoli declare war on the United States starting the first Barbary War.*

The First Barbary War, 1801–1805, was the first of two Barbary Wars between the United States, Sweden and the four North African states known collectively as the "Barbary States" – Tripoli, Algiers, and Tunis and the Sultanate of Morocco. Pirates from the Barbary States were seizing American merchant ships and holding the crews for ransom, demanding the U.S. pay tribute to the Barbary rulers. The U.S. paid Algiers a ransom in 1786, and continued to pay up to $1 million per year over the next 15 years for the safe passage of American ships and the return of American hostages.

_USS Enterprise fighting the Tripolitan polacca Tripoli. William Bainbridge Hoff, 1878. Lieutenant Presley O'Bannon at Derna, April 1805._






_By 1800 the payment in ransom and tribute to the Barbary states amounted to approximately 10% of the U.S. government's annual revenues._

On Jefferson's inauguration as president in 1801, Yusuf Karamanli, the Pasha of Tripoli, demanded another $225,000 from the new administration. Jefferson refused the demand. Consequently, on 10 May 1801, the Pasha declared war on the U.S. Congress authorised the President to instruct the commanders of armed American vessels to seize all vessels and goods of the Pasha of Tripoli. Ex-consul William Eaton  and US Marine Corps 1st Lieutenant Presley O'Bannon led a force of eight U.S. Marines and five hundred mercenaries—Greeks from Crete, Arabs, and Berbers on a march across the desert from Alexandria, Egypt, to capture the Tripolitan city of Derna. The capturing of the city gave American negotiators leverage in securing the return of hostages and marked the end of the war.

_This was the first time the United States flag was raised in victory on foreign soil._


----------



## RnR

*10 May 1869 – The First Transcontinental Railroad, linking the eastern and western United States, is completed at Promontory Summit, Utah with the golden spike.*

The First Transcontinental Railroad, known originally as the "Pacific Railroad" and later as the "Overland Route", was a 3,077 km continuous railroad line constructed between 1863 and 1869 that connected the existing eastern U.S. rail network at Omaha, Nebraska/Council Bluffs, Iowa with the Pacific coast at the Oakland Long Wharf on San Francisco Bay. The railroad opened for through traffic on 10 May 1869 when CPRR President Leland Stanford ceremonially drove the gold "Last Spike", later often referred to as the "Golden Spike", with a silver hammer at Promontory Summit, Utah.

_The ceremony for the driving of the "Last Spike" at Promontory Summit, Utah, 10 May 1869.






The rail line was built by three private companies over public lands provided by extensive US land grants. The total area of the land grants to the Union Pacific and Central Pacific was larger than the area of the state of Texas._

The railroad experimented by hiring local emigrant Chinese as manual labourers, many of whom were escaping the poverty and terrors of the Taiping Rebellion in the Guangdong province in China. When they proved themselves as workers, the CPRR from that point forward preferred to hire Chinese, and even set up recruiting efforts in Canton. Despite their small stature and lack of experience, the Chinese labourers were responsible for most of the heavy manual labor since only a very limited amount of that work could be done by animals, simple machines, or black powder.


----------



## RnR

*10 May 1994 – Nelson Mandela is inaugurated as South Africa's first black president.*

Nelson Rolihlahla Mandela (1918–2013) was a South African anti-apartheid revolutionary, political leader, and philanthropist, who served as President of South Africa from 10 May 1994 to 16 June 1999.

_Nelson Mandela being sworn in as South Africa's first black president, 10 may 1994._






He was the country's first black head of state and the first elected in a fully representative democratic election. His government focused on dismantling the legacy of apartheid by tackling institutionalised racism and fostering racial reconciliation. Ideologically an African nationalist and socialist, he served as President of the African National Congress party from 1991 to 1997.


----------



## mellowyellow

Draining and cleaning the canals in Venice, 1956


----------



## hawkdon

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164296
> Draining and cleaning the canals in Venice, 1956


wow what a mess to clean......


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164296
> Draining and cleaning the canals in Venice, 1956


What a job!!


----------



## RnR

*11 May 1310 – Philip IV of France has fifty-four members of the Knights Templar burned at the stake, ostensibly for heresy.*

Philip IV (1268–1314), called Philip the Fair or the Iron King, was King of France from 1285 until his death. To further strengthen the monarchy, he tried to control the French clergy and entered in conflict with Pope Boniface VIII. In 1306, Philip the Fair expelled the Jews from France and, in 1307, he annihilated the order of the Knights Templar. _*Philip was in debt to both groups and saw them as a "state within the state".*

Philip the Fair. Templars being burned at the stake under Philip IV. Painting made in 1480. Another depiction._






The Templars in France, unlike the ones in England, were subjected to torture and so often confessed to these heresies. There was shock throughout Europe when all Templars were arrested in France on the same day in 1307. By March 1314 the last of the Templars were burnt at the stake, supposedly cursing the Pope and Philip IV that they would both die within the year. Both did indeed die within the year. Pope Clement V, who is remembered for suppressing the order of the Knights Templar and allowing the execution of many of its members, died on 20 April 1314 aged 50. Philip IV died on 29 November 1314 aged 46, a few weeks after suffering a cerebral stroke.


----------



## RnR

*11 May 1812 – Prime Minister Spencer Perceval is assassinated by John Bellingham in the lobby of the British House of Commons.*

Spencer Perceval KC (1 November 1762 – 11 May 1812) was a British statesman who was Prime Minister of the United Kingdom from October 1809 until his assassination in May 1812.

*Perceval is the only British prime minister to have been murdered.*

At the head of a weak ministry, Perceval faced a number of crises during his term in office including an inquiry into the Walcheren expedition, the madness of King George III, economic depression and Luddite riots. He overcame these crises, successfully pursued the Peninsular War in the face of opposition defeatism, and won the support of the Prince Regent.

_Posthumous portrait of Spencer Perceval by George Francis Joseph. Book about the assassin John Bellingham. Artist's impressions of the assassination of Spencer Perceval, 11 May 1812._






His position was looking stronger by the spring of 1812, when he was shot dead by an assassin in the lobby of the House of Commons. His attacker was John Bellingham, a Liverpool merchant with a grievance against the government. Bellingham was detained and, four days after the murder, was tried, convicted and sentenced to death. He was hanged at Newgate Prison one week later on 18 May.


----------



## RnR

*11 May 1813 – In Australia, William Lawson, Gregory Blaxland and William Wentworth lead an expedition to cross the Blue Mountains west of Sydney. Their route opens up inland Australia for continued expansion throughout the 19th century.*

"On Tuesday, May 11, 1813, Mr. Gregory Blaxland, Mr. William Wentworth, and Lieutenant Lawson, attended by four servants, with five dogs, and four horses laden with provisions, ammunition, and other necessities, left Mr. Blaxland's farm at South Creek, for the purpose of endeavouring to effect a passage over the Blue Mountains, between the Western River, and the River Grose."
— Gregory Blaxland.

_Commemorative stamps and a sketch of their route, prepared by Frank Walker in 1913 where the Great Western Road has been inserted to show how closely it has followed the track of the explorers in its general direction._






_The party first saw the plains beyond the mountains from Mount York. They continued on to Mount Blaxland 25 km south of the site of Lithgow, on the western side of the mountains._

They party made their way over the mountains, following the ridges, and completed the crossing in 21 days. The explorers' success has been attributed to their methodical approach and their decision to travel on the ridges instead of through the valleys. The three explorers and two of their servants would set out each day, leaving the other two men at their campsite, and mark out a trail, before turning back later in the day to cut a path for the horses and allow the rest of the party to progress. From this point Blaxland declared there was enough forest or grassland "to support the stock of the colony for thirty years", while Lawson called it "the best watered Country of any I have seen in the Colony". The party then turned back, making the return journey in six days.


----------



## RnR

*12 May 1784 – The Treaty of Paris signed on 3 September 1783, takes effect.*

The Treaty of Paris, signed in Paris by representatives of King George III of Great Britain and representatives of the United States of America on 3 September 1783, ended the American Revolutionary War or the American War of Independence. The treaty came into effect on 12 May 1784 and set the boundaries between the British Empire and the United States, on lines "exceedingly generous" to the latter.

_Benjamin West's painting of the delegations at the Treaty of Paris: John Jay, John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Henry Laurens, and William Temple Franklin. The British delegation refused to pose, and the painting was never completed._






The Treaty of Paris was a highly favourable treaty for the United States, and deliberately so from the British point of view. British Prime Minister Shelburne foresaw highly profitable two-way trade between Britain and the rapidly growing United States, which turned out to be a very accurate prediction as time went by.


----------



## RnR

*12 May 1820 – Florence Nightingale, Italian-English nurse, social reformer and statistician is born.*

Florence Nightingale, OM, RRC, DStJ (12 May 1820 – 13 August 1910) was an English social reformer and statistician and the founder of modern nursing. Nightingale came to prominence while serving as a manager of nurses trained by her during the Crimean War, where she organised the tending to wounded soldiers. She gave nursing a highly favourable reputation and became an icon of Victorian culture, especially in the persona of "The Lady with the Lamp" making rounds of wounded soldiers at night.

_Florence Nightingale, photograph by Henry Hering circa 1860, National Portrait Gallery, London. The Lady with the Lamp, popular lithograph reproduction of a painting of Nightingale by Henrietta Rae, 1891. Florence Nightingale, middle, in 1886 with her graduating class of nurses from St Thomas' outside Claydon House, Buckinghamshire._






_Florence Nightingale's most famous contribution came during the Crimean War, which became her central focus when reports got back to Britain about the horrific conditions for the wounded. On 21 October 1854, she and the staff of 38 women volunteer nurses that she trained were sent to the Ottoman Empire. During her first winter at Scutari, 4,077 soldiers died there. Ten times more soldiers died from illnesses such as typhus, typhoid, cholera and dysentery than from battle wounds._

Nightingale believed that the death rates were due to poor nutrition, lack of supplies, stale air and overworking of the soldiers. This experience influenced her later career, when she advocated sanitary living conditions as of great importance. Consequently, she reduced peacetime deaths in the army and turned her attention to the sanitary design of hospitals and the introduction of sanitation in working-class homes.


----------



## RnR

*12 May 1932 – Ten weeks after the Lindberg kidnapping and abduction, the infant son of Charles Lindbergh, Charles Jr., is found dead in Hopewell, New Jersey, just a few miles from home.*

On March 1, 1932, Charles Augustus Lindbergh Jr., 20-month-old son of aviator Charles Lindbergh and Anne Morrow Lindbergh, was abducted from his home in Highfields, New Jersey, United States. The morning after the kidnapping, authorities notified President Herbert Hoover of the crime. The Bureau of Investigation was authorised to investigate the case, while the United States Coast Guard, the U.S. Customs Service, the U.S. Immigration Service and the Washington, D.C. police were told their services might be required. Ransom letters were then received over a prolonged period of time.

_Charles Augustus Lindbergh Jr. Word of the kidnapping spread quickly. Hundreds of people converged on the estate, destroying the scene-of-crime footprint evidence._






During a thirty month period, a number of the ransom bills were spent throughout New York City. In September 1934 Bruno Richard Hauptmann was arrested for the crime. When Hauptmann was arrested, he was carrying a 20-dollar gold certificate, and over $14,000 of the ransom money was found in his garage. After a trial that lasted from January 2 to February 13, 1935, he was found guilty of first-degree murder and sentenced to death. Despite his conviction, he continued to profess his innocence, but all appeals failed and he was executed in the electric chair at the New Jersey State Prison on 3 April 1936.


----------



## mellowyellow

Jesse Owens in London after winning four gold medals at the 1936 Olympics.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164497
> Jesse Owens in London after winning four gold medals at the 1936 Olympics.


Stunning achievements ... sad aftermath.

_In Germany, Owens had been allowed to travel with and stay in the same hotels as whites. When Owens returned to the United States, he was greeted in New York City by Mayor Fiorello LaGuardia. A Manhattan ticker-tape parade was held in his honour along Broadway's Canyon of Heroes. After the parade, Owens was not permitted to enter through the main doors of the Waldorf Astoria New York and instead forced to travel up to the reception honouring him in a freight elevator. President Franklin D. Roosevelt never invited Jesse Owens to the White House following his triumphs at the Olympic Games.

After the games had ended, the entire Olympic team was invited to compete in Sweden. Owens decided to capitalise on his success by returning to the United States to take up some of the more lucrative endorsement offers. United States athletic officials were furious and withdrew his amateur status, which immediately ended his career._


----------



## Mr. Ed

*1. Dead mouse paste for toothaches*​In ancient Egypt, doctors used to smash and blend a dead mouse with other ingredients and put this paste right onto the aching tooth or the swollen gum to relieve pain.​




Share
Image credit: Piberyger/wikimedia, Image source: www.cac.es
If you had suffered from a toothache in ancient Egypt, mice would have been the best answer to your ailment. Toothaches were very common in Egypt due to the presence of sand particles in their diet.

Sand would get into almost everything, including food. Because of the gritty effect of sand, chewing it would often wear down the enamel that covers the tooth. This, in turn, would expose the nerves and blood vessels leading to the pain.

Apparently, Egyptians came to the conclusion that dead mice were an effective remedy for this issue. They would mash the dead mice into a paste and apply it directly to the afflicted area. In case people had serious toothaches, whole dead mice would be directly inserted into their mouth. This treatment even expanded to rural England in the 1920s.

Obviously, this treatment never worked in curing the pain but led to even more serious problems. Applying rotting objects to exposed blood vessels and nerves would surely turn a tiresome pain into a full-blown infection. (source)


----------



## Mr. Ed

_Hair_ (musical)​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jump to navigationJump to search
This article is about the musical. For the musical film, see Hair (film).
_*Hair: The American Tribal Love-Rock Musical*_ is a rock musical with a book and lyrics by Gerome Ragni and James Rado and music by Galt MacDermot. The work reflects the creators' observations of the hippie counterculture and ****** revolution of the late 1960s, and several of its songs became anthems of the anti-Vietnam War peace movement. The musical's profanity, its depiction of the use of illegal drugs, its treatment of sexuality, its irreverence for the American flag, and its nude scene caused much comment and controversy.[1]

 The musical broke new ground in musical theatre by defining the genre of "rock musical", using a racially integrated cast, and inviting the audience onstage for a "Be-In" finale.[2]

_Hair_ tells the story of the "tribe", a group of politically active, long-haired hippies of the "Age of Aquarius" living a bohemian life in New York City and fighting against conscription into the Vietnam War. Claude, his good friend Berger, their roommate Sheila and their friends struggle to balance their young lives, loves, and the ****** revolution with their rebellion against the war and their conservative parents and society. Ultimately, Claude must decide whether to resist the draft as his friends have done, or to succumb to the pressures of his parents (and conservative America) to serve in Vietnam, compromising his pacifist principles and risking his life.

After an off-Broadway debut on October 17, 1967, at Joseph Papp's Public Theater and a subsequent run at the Cheetah nightclub from December 1967 through January 1968, the show opened on Broadway in April 1968 and ran for 1,750 performances. Simultaneous productions in cities across the United States and Europe followed shortly thereafter, including a successful London production that ran for 1,997 performances. Since then, numerous productions have been staged around the world, spawning dozens of recordings of the musical, including the 3 million-selling original Broadway cast recording. Some of the songs from its score became Top 10 hits, and a feature film adaptation was released in 1979. A Broadway revival opened in 2009, earning strong reviews and winning the Tony Award and Drama Desk Award for Best Revival of a Musical. In 2008, _Time_ wrote, "Today _Hair_ seems, if anything, more daring than ever


----------



## mellowyellow

​Prague residents surround Soviet tanks in front of the Czechoslovak Radio building, in central Prague, during the first day of the Soviet-led invasion of Czechoslovakia. August 21, 1968.​_ 

In 1968, during a period called the “Prague Spring,” Alexander Dubček, the newly elected leader of Czechoslovakia, enacted pro-democracy reforms that loosened state control and expanded individual rights, giving hope to citizens and angering the Soviet Union. Soviet leaders in Moscow believed that Czechoslovakia, a member of the Warsaw Pact, had gone too far, and summoned the country’s leaders for discussions. By late summer, the talks were not going the way the Kremlin had wanted, so more than 2,000 tanks and thousands more Warsaw Pact troops were sent to invade and occupy the country on August 21. In the first weeks, occupying soldiers were met with protests and limited resistance, and more than 70 civilians were killed in the conflicts. Within the following year, resistance faded, Dubček was removed from office, his reforms were undone, and a more Soviet-controlled government was installed._


----------



## RnR

*13 may 1787 – The First Fleet leaves Portsmouth, England, for New South Wales, with the intention of establishing the first European settlement in Australia.*

The First Fleet is the name given to the 11 ships that left England on 13 May 1787 to found the penal colony that became the first European settlement in Australia. From England, the Fleet sailed southwest to Rio de Janeiro, then east to Cape Town and via the Great Southern Ocean to Botany Bay, taking 250 to 252 days from departure to final arrival.

_The First Fleet leaving Portsmouth on 13 May 1787._







The Fleet consisted of two Royal Navy vessels HMS Sirius and HMS Supply, three store ships and six convict transports, carrying between 1,000 and 1,500 convicts, marines, seamen, civil officers and free people. The majority were British, but there were also African, American and French convicts on board. The convicts had committed a variety of crimes, including theft, perjury, fraud, assault, and robbery, for which they had variously been sentenced to penal transportation for 7 years, 14 years, or the term of their natural life.

Ropes, crockery, agricultural equipment and a miscellany of other stores were needed. Items transported included tools, agricultural implements, seeds, spirits, medical supplies, bandages, surgical instruments, handcuffs, leg irons and a prefabricated wooden frame for the colony's first Government House. The party had to rely on its own provisions to survive until it could make use of local materials, assuming suitable supplies existed, and grow its own food and raise livestock.

_First Fleet in Sydney Cove after arrival on the morning of 27 January 1788. Marine artist Frank Allen._






According to the first census of 1788 as reported by Governor Phillip to Lord Sydney, the white population of the colony was 1,030 and the colony also consisted of 7 horses, 29 sheep, 74 swine, 6 rabbits, and 7 cattle.


----------



## mellowyellow

Wounded Canadian soldiers present a nurse with a dog brought out of the trenches with them, October 1916. 

Notice the Japanese soldier in the group? He’s a Japanese Canadian, they are all Canadians in this pic. They're wearing a mix of the brit 5-button tunic, and Canadian 7-button tunic.  

_British-Japanese alliance was still quite strong at the time, which required Japan and Britain to aid each other's war efforts. Japan famously upheld this agreement by sending several dozen medical staff to the allies, but there was also other military cooperation about which less is written -- for example, the IJN had a destroyer squadron that was based out of Malta, as part of the British war effort. Quite likely the Asian man is a Japanese officer in some sort of exchange program with the British Army.
_
Source: Reddit

Crazy how the Japanese were our allies in WW1 and enemies in WW2.


----------



## hawkdon

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164835
> Wounded Canadian soldiers present a nurse with a dog brought out of the trenches with them, October 1916.
> 
> Notice the Japanese soldier in the group? He’s a Japanese Canadian, they are all Canadians in this pic. They're wearing a mix of the brit 5-button tunic, and Canadian 7-button tunic.
> 
> _British-Japanese alliance was still quite strong at the time, which required Japan and Britain to aid each other's war efforts. Japan famously upheld this agreement by sending several dozen medical staff to the allies, but there was also other military cooperation about which less is written -- for example, the IJN had a destroyer squadron that was based out of Malta, as part of the British war effort. Quite likely the Asian man is a Japanese officer in some sort of exchange program with the British Army._
> 
> Source: Reddit
> 
> Crazy how the Japanese were our allies in WW1 and enemies in WW2.


What I noticed is how clean that nurse looks!!!


----------



## RnR

*14 May 1796 – Edward Jenner administers the first smallpox inoculation.*

Edward Jenner, FRS (1749 – 1823) was an English physician and scientist who was the pioneer of smallpox vaccine, the world's first vaccine. The terms "vaccine" and "vaccination" are derived from Variolae vaccinae (smallpox of the cow), the term devised by Jenner to denote cowpox.

Jenner is often called "the father of immunology", and his work is said to have "saved more lives than the work of any other human".

_Dr Jenner performing his first vaccination on James Phipps, a boy of age 8. 14 May 1796.






On 14 May 1796, Jenner tested his hypothesis by inoculating James Phipps, an eight-year-old boy who was the son of Jenner's gardener. He scraped pus from cowpox blisters on the hands of Sarah Nelmes, a milkmaid who had caught cowpox from a cow called Blossom, whose hide now hangs on the wall of the St George's medical school library in Tooting._

Phipps was the 17th case described in Jenner's first paper on vaccination. Jenner inoculated Phipps in both arms that day, subsequently producing in Phipps a fever and some uneasiness, but no full-blown infection. The boy was later challenged with variolous material and again showed no sign of infection.

_In Jenner’s time, smallpox killed around 10 percent of the population, with the number as high as 20 percent in towns and cities where infection spread more easily._


----------



## mellowyellow

Douglas MacArthur and Emperor Hirohito, September 27, 1945


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164990
> Douglas MacArthur and Emperor Hirohito, September 27, 1945


The surrender of Imperial Japan was announced by Japanese Emperor Hirohito on August 15 and formally signed on September 2, 1945, bringing the hostilities of World War II to a close.

_Japanese foreign affairs minister Mamoru Shigemitsu signs the Japanese Instrument of Surrender aboard the USS Missouri as General Richard K. Sutherland watches, September 2, 1945._






MacArthur arrived in Tokyo on August 30, and immediately decreed several laws: No Allied personnel were to assault Japanese people. No Allied personnel were to eat the scarce Japanese food. At MacArthur's insistence, Emperor Hirohito remained on the imperial throne. The wartime cabinet was replaced with a cabinet acceptable to the Allies and committed to implementing the terms of the Potsdam Declaration, which among other things called for the country to become a parliamentary democracy.


----------



## RnR

*15 May 1536 – Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, stands trial in London on charges of treason, adultery and incest; she is condemned to death by a specially-selected jury.*

Anne Boleyn (circa 1501 – 19 May 1536) was the daughter of Thomas Boleyn, 1st Earl of Wiltshire, and his wife, Lady Elizabeth Howard, and was educated in the Netherlands and France, largely as a maid of honour to Queen Claude of France. Anne returned to England in early 1522, to marry her Irish cousin James Butler, 9th Earl of Ormond; the marriage plans were broken off, and instead she secured a post at court as maid of honour to Henry VIII's wife, Catherine of Aragon.

In February or March 1526, Henry VIII began his pursuit of Anne. She resisted his attempts to seduce her, refusing to become his mistress, which her sister Mary had been. Henry and Anne formally married on 25 January 1533, after a secret wedding on 14 November 1532. On 23 May 1533, newly appointed Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer declared Henry and Catherine's marriage null and void; five days later, he declared Henry and Anne's marriage valid. Anne was crowned Queen of England on 1 June 1533. On 7 September, she gave birth to the future Queen Elizabeth I. Henry was disappointed to have a daughter rather than a son but hoped a son would follow and professed to love Elizabeth. Anne subsequently had three miscarriages, and by March 1536, Henry was courting Jane Seymour. In order to marry Jane Seymour, Henry had to find reasons to end the marriage to Anne.

_Late Elizabethan portrait, possibly derived from a lost original of 1533–36. An early-20th-century painting of Anne Boleyn, depicting her deer hunting with King Henry VIII. Anne Boleyn in the Tower by Edouard Cibot._






Henry had Anne investigated for high treason in April 1536. On 2 May she was arrested and sent to the Tower of London, where she was tried before a jury of peers – which included Henry Percy, her former betrothed, and her own uncle, Thomas Howard – and found guilty on 15 May 1536. She was beheaded four days later.


----------



## RnR

*15 May 1718 – James Puckle, a London lawyer, patents the world's first machine gun.*

James Puckle (1667–1724) was an English inventor, lawyer and writer from London chiefly remembered for his invention of the Defence Gun, better known as the Puckle gun, a multi-shot gun mounted on a stand capable of firing up to nine rounds per minute. 

_The Puckle gun is one of the first weapons referred to as a machine gun._






On 15 May 1718, Puckle patented his new invention, the Defence Gun — a tripod-mounted, single-barrelled flintlock weapon fitted with a multishot revolving cylinder, designed for shipboard use to prevent boarding. The barrel was 3 feet long with a bore of 1.25 inches and a pre-loaded cylinder which held 6-11 charges and could fire 63 shots in seven minutes—this at a time when the standard soldier's musket could at best be loaded and fired five times per minute.


----------



## RnR

*16 May 1929 – The first Academy Awards ceremony takes place in Hollywood.*

The first Academy Awards ceremony, presented by the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, honoured the best films of 1927 and 1928 and took place on 16 May 1929 at a private dinner held at the Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel in Los Angeles, California.

_Academy president Douglas Fairbanks hosted the show. Tickets cost $5.00, 270 people attended the event and the presentation ceremony only lasted 15 minutes. Douglas Fairbanks presents Janet Gaynor with the first Academy Award for Best Actress, for her work in Seventh Heaven._






The Academy Awards were not called Oscars until later. One of the earliest mentions of the term Oscar dates to a Time magazine article about the 6th Academy Awards in 1934. Walt Disney also thanked the Academy for his “Oscar” as early as 1932. The statuette officially received the name “Oscar” from the Academy in 1939.


----------



## RnR

*16 May 2002 – Alec Campbell, the last ANZAC veteran of the Gallipoli campaign dies.*

Alec Campbell, the final surviving participant of the Gallipoli campaign, died of pneumonia on 16 May 2002, aged 103. Alec Campbell was born on 26 February 1899, in Launceston. Alec was a student at Scotch College when World War One started in 1914. The following year, when Alec was working as a clerk, he falsified his age up to 18 years and five months in order to be an eligible age to enlist on 2 July 1915.

Private Campbell arrived at Gallipoli in October 1915 with the 15th Battalion and remained there through to the evacuation. During his time at Gallipoli, Private Campbell dodged bullets and saw mates shot as he carried water, ran messages and stood sentry.

_Commemorative stamps. Alec Campbell at age 16. Alec Campbell during WW1._





While Private Campbell was lucky not to be hit by the shelling, shrapnel and snipers, he did sustain a lifelong injury. A falling soldier's rifle hit him in the head which destroyed a facial nerve in Alec Campbell’s cheek. In time, this would paralyse the muscles in the right side of his face and lead to Bell’s Palsy. After the evacuation from Gallipoli, Private Campbell became very ill and was discharged in August 1916. “Flu would knock him out of the war and plague his health for the rest of his life.”

_A State Funeral was held in his honour in Hobart, at which the then “Governor-General Peter Hollingworth described Alec’s passing as ‘an occasion for Australians to pause and reflect on the passing of the generation that gave us our identity and character as a nation’.”_


----------



## mellowyellow

Freddie Mercury, with his mother


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mellowyellow

_Sean Connery pictured with wrestler Chopper Howlett in the fifties. He had developed an interest in body building and even took part in the 1950 Mr Universe competition, coming third overall._

I wonder if they used steroids back then.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 165361
> _Sean Connery pictured with wrestler Chopper Howlett in the fifties. He had developed an interest in body building and even took part in the 1950 Mr Universe competition, coming third overall._
> 
> I wonder if they used steroids back then.


_What is the history of anabolic steroid use?_
Testosterone was first synthesised in Germany in 1935 and was used medically to treat depression. Professional athletes began misusing anabolic steroids during the 1954 Olympics, when Russian weightlifters were given testosterone. In the 1980s, anabolic steroid use began to extend into the general population, and young men began using these substances, sometimes to enhance athletic performance but in most cases to improve personal appearance.


----------



## RnR

*17 May 1792 – The New York Stock Exchange is formed under the Buttonwood Agreement, signed by 24 stockbrokers outside of 68 Wall Street New York under a buttonwood tree.*

On 17 May 1792 twenty four brokers signed the Buttonwood Agreement which set a floor commission rate charged to clients and bound the signers to give preference to the other signers in securities sales. The earliest securities traded were mostly governmental securities such as War Bonds from the Revolutionary War and First Bank of the United States stock.
_
Depiction of the brokers under the buttonwood tree. Tontine Coffee House, New York City, circa 1820._






_In 1793 The Tontine Coffee House, in Wall Street, was dedicated as the New Yorkers exchange. Before the construction of the Tontine Coffee House the brokers of the Buttonwood Agreement and others did trade at the Merchant's Coffee House just across the road. The Tontine Coffee House was built by a group of brokers to serve as a meeting place for trade and correspondence. Several locations were used between 1817 and 1865, when the present location at 11 Wall Street was adopted._

The New York Stock Exchange is by far the world's largest stock exchange by market capitalisation of its listed companies at US$30.1 trillion as of February 2018. The NYSE trading floor is composed of 21 trading rooms. The building was designated a National Historic Landmark in 1978.


----------



## RnR

*17 May 1875 – Aristides wins the first Kentucky Derby.*

The Kentucky Derby is a horse race that is held annually on the first Saturday in May at Louisville, Kentucky in the United States. In 1872, Col. Meriwether Lewis Clark, Jr., grandson of William Clark of the Lewis and Clark expedition, travelled to England, visiting Epsom in Surrey where The Derby had been running annually since 1780. From there, Clark went on to Paris, France, where in 1863, a group of racing enthusiasts had formed the French Jockey Club and had organised the Grand Prix de Paris at Longchamp, which at the time was the greatest race in France.

Returning home to Kentucky, Clark organised the Louisville Jockey Club for the purpose of raising money to build quality racing facilities just outside the city. The track would soon become known as Churchill Downs, named for John and Henry Churchill, who provided the land for the racetrack.

_Churchill Downs in 1901. Aristides, 1877 drawing by C. Lloyd. year-old horses contested the first Derby at Churchill Downs. Under jockey Oliver Lewis, a colt named Aristides._






_On May 17, 1875, in front of an estimated crowd of 10,000 people, a field of 15 three-year-old horses contested the first Derby at Churchill Downs. Under jockey Oliver Lewis, a colt named Aristides, who was trained by future Hall of Famer Ansel Williamson, won the inaugural Derby. Later that year, Lewis rode Aristides to a second-place finish in the Belmont Stakes._


----------



## RnR

*17 May 1902 – Greek archaeologist Valerios Stais discovers the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient mechanical analog computer.*

The Antikythera mechanism is an ancient mechanical calculator. It is also described as the first analogue computer. Found housed in a wooden box, the device is a complex clockwork mechanism composed of at least 30 meshing bronze gears. Its remains were found as one lump, later separated in three main fragments, which are now divided into 82 separate fragments after conservation works. Four of these fragments contain gears, while inscriptions are found on many others.

_This mechanism is the most complex device known in Antiquity. Main fragments of the Antikythera mechanism at the National Archaeological Museum in Athens. A reconstructed model of the Antikythera mechanism.
_




_
After years of research using detailed imaging scanning of the artefact and models, it was found that the device could be use to show the motions of the sun, the moon and probably some of the planets. This makes it possible to use the device as a calendar and to calculate future eclipses. There were three big dials, and three small ones. Used as a calendar the main functions were:
• A solar calendar showing days and months, as well as the babylonian zodiac
• A Lunisolar calendar showing the months
• A calendar, showing Eclipse cycles, of past and future eclipses of the sun and the moon
• A calendar, showing the years in which there would be panhelllenic games or Olympics._

The artefact was discovered on 17 May 1902 by archaeologist Valerios Stais, among wreckage retrieved from a wreck by sponge divers off the coast of the Greek island Antikythera. The instrument is believed to have been designed and constructed by Greek scientists and has been variously dated to about 87 BC, or between 150 and 100 BC, or to 205 BC, or within a generation before the date of the shipwreck which occurred in about 60 B.C.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Soviet union finally withdrawing it's troops from Afghanistan after almost a decade of fighting in February 1989



All those lives lost, and for what?


----------



## mellowyellow

Queen consort Anne Boleyn is found guilty of high treason, adultery and incest on May 15, 1536, in a sham trial to get husband King Henry VIII out of a marriage he didn't like.

She was beheaded four days later. Henry VIII would marry his next wife, Jane Seymour, the next day.


----------



## RnR

*18 May ... International Museum Day*

_The Capitoline Museums, a group of art and archaeological museums in Piazza del Campidoglio, on top of the Capitoline Hill in Rome, Italy in a plan conceived by Michelangelo in 1536 and executed over a period of more than 400 years._





_While some of the oldest public museums in the world opened in Italy during the Renaissance, the majority of these significant museums in the world opened during the 18th century:_

• the Capitoline Museums, the oldest public collection of art in the world, began in 1471 when Pope Sixtus IV donated a group of important ancient sculptures to the people of Rome,
• the Vatican Museums, the second oldest museum in the world, traces its origins to the public displayed sculptural collection begun in 1506 by Pope Julius II,
• the Royal Armouries in the Tower of London is the oldest museum in the United Kingdom. It opened to the public in 1660, though there had been paying privileged visitors to the armouries displays from 1592. Today the museum has three sites including its new headquarters in Leeds.


----------



## RnR

*18 May 1980 – Mount St. Helens erupts in Washington, United States, killing 57 people and causing $3 billion in damage.*

On May 18, 1980, a major volcanic eruption occurred at Mount St. Helens, a volcano located in Skamania County, in the State of Washington. It has often been declared as the most disastrous volcanic eruption in U.S. history. The eruption was preceded by a two-month series of earthquakes and steam-venting episodes, caused by an injection of magma at shallow depth below the volcano that created a large bulge and a fracture system on the mountain's north slope.






An earthquake at 8:32:17 am on Sunday, 18 May 1980, caused the entire weakened north face to slide away, creating the largest landslide ever recorded. An eruption column rose 80,000 feet into the atmosphere and deposited ash in 11 U.S. states. At the same time, snow, ice and several entire glaciers on the volcano melted, forming a series of large volcanic mudslides that reached as far as the Columbia River, nearly 50 miles to the southwest.


----------



## mellowyellow

Judy Garland (bottom right) and her sisters in 1935:
The Gumm Sisters changed their name to Garland when appearing at the World’s Fair in Chicago in 1934. By 1935, Frances had shed her nickname “Baby” and chose the more adult-sounding Judy


----------



## Pappy

In 1900, an American hotelier named George Boldt was determined to build a fairytale castle for his beloved wife Louise. But in 1904, he suddenly ordered his workers to drop their tools — because Louise had unexpectedly died at age 31.

Heartbroken, Boldt never returned to the palace to complete the construction and it was left to rot for nearly seven decades. While the castle was eventually renovated for visitors, no one has ever lived in it and it remains unoccupied to this day.

Go inside this opulent New York palace — and the tragic story behind it: https://bit.ly/3eHKnLi


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> In 1900, an American hotelier named George Boldt was determined to build a fairytale castle for his beloved wife Louise. But in 1904, he suddenly ordered his workers to drop their tools — because Louise had unexpectedly died at age 31.
> 
> Heartbroken, Boldt never returned to the palace to complete the construction and it was left to rot for nearly seven decades. While the castle was eventually renovated for visitors, no one has ever lived in it and it remains unoccupied to this day.
> 
> Go inside this opulent New York palace — and the tragic story behind it: https://bit.ly/3eHKnLiView attachment 165792


Fascinating, thanks Pappy


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> In 1900, an American hotelier named George Boldt was determined to build a fairytale castle for his beloved wife Louise. But in 1904, he suddenly ordered his workers to drop their tools — because Louise had unexpectedly died at age 31.
> 
> Heartbroken, Boldt never returned to the palace to complete the construction and it was left to rot for nearly seven decades. While the castle was eventually renovated for visitors, no one has ever lived in it and it remains unoccupied to this day.
> 
> Go inside this opulent New York palace — and the tragic story behind it: https://bit.ly/3eHKnLiView attachment 165792


Really interesting, thanks Pappy. Boldt Castle is now maintained by the Thousand Islands Bridge Authority as a tourist attraction. The TIBA has done a marvellous job of restoring it IMO.


----------



## RnR

*20 May 325 – The First Council of Nicaea is formally opened, starting the first ecumenical council of the Christian Church.*

The First Council of Nicaea was a council of Christian bishops from Thursday, 20 May 325 to Saturday, 19 June 325 convened in the ancient Bithynian city of Nicaea in Turkey by the Roman Emperor Constantine I. Constantine I organised the council along the lines of the Roman Senate and presided over it, but did not cast any official vote.

_Fresco depicting the Council of Nicaea, 16th-century. Sistine Chapel, Vatican city.





Constantine had invited all 1,800 bishops of the Christian church within the Roman Empire, about 1,000 in the east and 800 in the west, but a smaller and unknown number attended. Delegates came from every region of the Roman Empire, including Britain._

This ecumenical council was the first effort to attain consensus in the Church through an assembly representing all of Christendom. Its main accomplishments were settlement of the Christological issue of the divine nature of God the Son and his relationship to God the Father, the construction of the first part of the Nicene Creed, a statement of belief, establishing uniform observance of the date of Easter, and the promulgation of early canon law, a set of rules made by the Church leadership for the government of a Christian organisation or church and its members.
_
The council introduced twenty new laws including prohibition of self-castration, prohibition of kneeling on Sundays and during the Pentecost, and prohibition of the presence in the house of a cleric of a younger woman who might bring him under suspicion._


----------



## RnR

*20 May 526 – Antioch earthquake kills about 250,000 people in what is now Syria and Antiochia.*

The 526 Antioch earthquake hit Syria and Antioch in the Byzantine Empire during late May, probably between May 20–29, at mid-morning, killing approximately 250,000 people. The earthquake was followed by a fire that destroyed most of the buildings left standing by the earthquake.

Antioch was founded near the end of the 4th century BC by Seleucus I Nicator, one of Alexander the Great's generals. The city's geographical, military, and economic location benefited its occupants, particularly such features as the spice trade, the Silk Road, and the Persian Royal Road. It eventually rivalled Alexandria as the chief city of the Near East. The city was a metropolis of half a million people by Augustan times, 63 BC – 19 August 14 AD.

_A modern depiction of ancient Antioch. Antioch was called "the cradle of Christianity" as a result of its longevity and the pivotal role that it played in the emergence of both Hellenistic Judaism and early Christianity. The Christian New Testament asserts that the name "Christian" first emerged in Antioch._






The 526 earthquake caused severe damage to many of the buildings in Antioch, including Constantine's great octagonal church Domus Aurea built on an island in the Orontes River. Only houses built close to the mountain are said to have survived. Most of the damage however, was a result of the fires that went on for many days in the immediate aftermath of the earthquake, made worse by the wind.


----------



## Pappy

RnR said:


> Really interesting, thanks Pappy. Boldt Castle is now maintained by the Thousand Islands Bridge Authority as a tourist attraction. The TIBA has done a marvellous job of restoring it IMO.


Many years ago, we took the tour around the islands and the captain took us by the castle, but it was not open to the public yet. Trying to remember the name of the tour company. It’s been there for years.


----------



## Pappy

Meanwhile...in west Texas, storm chaser Laura Rowe captured the picture of a lifetime last night (May 17, 2021), with this fantastic shot of a mature supercell thunderstorm, illuminated at varying heights from the setting sun.


----------



## mellowyellow

“Wait for Me, Daddy” is an iconic photo taken by Claude P. Dettloff on October 1, 1940, of The British Columbia Regiment (Duke of Connaught’s Own Rifles) marching down Eighth Street at the Columbia Street intersection, New Westminster, Canada. Pictured are five-year-old Warren “Whitey” Bernard and his parents Bernice and Jack Bernard, as the family was about to be separated by the war. The picture received extensive exposure and was used in war-bond drives.



Father and son after the war was over.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

*21 May 1703 – Daniel Defoe is imprisoned on charges of seditious libel.*

_Daniel Defoe (1660-1731), born Daniel Foe, was an English trader, writer, journalist, pamphleteer and spy. He is most famous for his novel Robinson Crusoe, which is second only to the Bible in its number of translations. Defoe is noted for being one of the earliest proponents of the novel, as he helped to popularise the form in Britain._

Defoe was a prolific and versatile writer, producing more than three hundred works — books, pamphlets, and journals — on diverse topics, including politics, crime, religion, marriage, psychology, and the supernatural. He was also a pioneer of business journalism and economic journalism. Intellectuals and political leaders paid attention to his fresh ideas and sometimes consulted with him. He was often was in trouble with the authorities, including prison time.

From 1697 to 1698, he defended the right of King William III to a standing army during disarmament and defended the king against the perceived xenophobia of his enemies, satirising the English claim to racial purity. The death of William III in 1702 once again created a political upheaval. Defoe was a natural target of Queen Anne, and his pamphleteering and political activities resulted in his arrest.

_Daniel Defoe in the pillory. Line engraving by James Charles Armytage after Eyre Crowe, 1862.






In May 1703 he was charged with seditious libel. Defoe was found guilty on 21 May 1703 after a trial at the Old Bailey in front of the notoriously sadistic judge Salathiel Lovell. Lovell sentenced him to a punitive fine of 200 marks, to public humiliation in a pillory, and to an indeterminate length of imprisonment which would only end upon the discharge of the punitive fine._

Daniel Defoe died on 24 April 1731, probably while in hiding from his creditors. He was interred in Bunhill Fields, London, where a monument was erected to his memory in 1870.


----------



## RnR

*21 May 1860 — Willem Einthoven, Indonesian-Dutch physician, physiologist, academic and Nobel Prize laureate is born.*

Willem Einthoven (21 May 1860 – 29 September 1927) was a Dutch doctor and physiologist. Einthoven invented the first practical electrocardiogram or ECG in 1895 and received the Nobel Prize in Medicine in 1924 "for the discovery of the mechanism of the electrocardiogram".

_L: Willem Einthoven in 1903 in his laboratory, in the background is the team that served his first device. R: “electrocardiography to an ECG”. Below: the first ECG of a person.





The original machine required water cooling for the powerful electromagnets, needed 5 people to operate it and weighed some 270 kilograms._


----------



## mellowyellow

United States Troop Support Group, Hawaii, 1936.


----------



## hawkdon

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 166006
> 
> United States Troop Support Group, Hawaii, 1936.


ooohhh la la


----------



## Pappy

I'm sure this has been posted somewhere in this group before. Here is the Tenbridge, crossing the Tennessee River at Chickamauga Dam. Originally built in 1880 as a swing bridge, it was rebuilt in the 1920's as a lift bridge. I remember growing up wondering who lived in the little house at the top. I have been told that it still lifts but I have never seen it up. Here is a great YouTube video of it:


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 165745
> Judy Garland (bottom right) and her sisters in 1935:
> The Gumm Sisters changed their name to Garland when appearing at the World’s Fair in Chicago in 1934. By 1935, Frances had shed her nickname “Baby” and chose the more adult-sounding Judy


Never realised she was part of a sister trio, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*22 May 1455 – The famous Wars of the Roses commences at the First Battle of St Albans, when Richard Duke of York, defeats and captures King Henry VI of England.*

Upon assuming personal rule in 1437, Henry VI found his realm in a difficult position. In the midst of military disasters in France, a collapse of law and order in England and conflicts amongst the nobility, the queen and the king's councillors came under criticism and accusations, coming especially from Henry VI's increasingly popular cousin Richard of the House of York, of misconduct of the war in France and misrule of the country. Starting in 1453, Henry began suffering a series of mental breakdowns. Tensions mounted between the Queen, Margaret of Anjou and Richard of York over control of the government of the weak and incapacitated king, and over the question of succession to the throne. Growing tensions led to the Wars of the Roses.






The beginning of the Wars of the Roses is traditionally marked by the First Battle of St Albans, fought on 22 May 1455 at St Albans, 35 kilometres north of London. Richard, Duke of York and his allies, the Neville Earls of Salisbury and Warwick, defeated a royal army commanded by Edmund Beaufort, Duke of Somerset, who was killed.


----------



## RnR

*22 May 1762 – Trevi Fountain in Rome is officially completed and inaugurated by Pope Clemens XIII.*

The Trevi Fountain in Rome, Italy, was designed by Italian architect Nicola Salvi and completed by Pietro Bracci. It is the largest Baroque fountain in the city and one of the most famous fountains in the world. Work began in 1732 and the fountain was completed in 1762.






The fountain, named for its location at the junction of three roads (tre vie), marks the terminal point of the "modern" Acqua Vergine. The name Acqua Vergine derives from its predecessor Aqua Virgo, which was constructed by Marcus Vipsanius Agrippa in 19 BC. The Aqua Virgo led the water into the Baths of Agrippa and served Rome for more than 400 years.


----------



## RnR

*22 May 1859 – Arthur Conan Doyle, British writer and creator of Sherlock Holmes is born.*

Sir Arthur Ignatius Conan Doyle KStJ DL (22 May 1859 – 7 July 1930) was a Scottish writer best known for his detective fiction featuring the character Sherlock Holmes. Originally a physician, in 1887 he published A Study in Scarlet, the first of four novels about Holmes and Dr. Watson. In addition, Doyle wrote over fifty short stories featuring the famous detective. The Sherlock Holmes stories are generally considered milestones in the field of crime fiction.

Doyle was a prolific writer; his non-Sherlockian works include fantasy and science fiction stories about Professor Challenger and humorous stories about the Napoleonic soldier Brigadier Gerard, as well as plays, romances, poetry, non-fiction and historical novels. One of Doyle's early short stories, "J. Habakuk Jephson's Statement", helped to popularise the mystery of the Mary Celeste.

_Portrait of Conan Doyle by Herbert Rose Barraud, 1893. Doyle in 1930, the year of his death, with his son Adrian._






Doyle had a longstanding interest in mystical subjects. He became a Freemason for a time, began a series of psychic investigations and remained fascinated by the paranormal. Doyle became a Spiritualist and his second wife, Jean, became a self-proclaimed medium and purveyor of automatic writing. He authored both fiction and non-fiction works on Spiritualism with perhaps his most famous being The Coming of the Fairies 1922 which reveals Doyle’s conviction in the veracity of the five Cottingley Fairies photographs, which he reproduced in the book.

_*Doyle was a staunch supporter of compulsory vaccination and wrote several articles advocating for the practice and denouncing the views of anti-vaccinators.*_


----------



## mellowyellow

Bob Dylan turns 80


----------



## mellowyellow

John Steinbeck pictured in 1962, the year he won his Nobel prize. Photograph: Bettmann/Bettmann Archive

_Years before becoming one of America’s most celebrated authors, John Steinbeck wrote at least three novels which were never published. Two of them were destroyed by the young writer as he struggled to make his name, but a third – a full-length mystery werewolf story entitled Murder at Full Moon – has survived unseen in an archive ever since being rejected for publication in 1930.

Now a British academic is calling for the Steinbeck estate to finally allow the publication of the work, written almost a decade before masterpieces such as The Grapes of Wrath, his epic about the Great Depression and the struggles of migrant farm workers._

Source: The Guardian

Loved his work.


----------



## mellowyellow

July 1940. Berrien County, Michigan. "Cherry-picking season. Family of migratory fruit workers from Texas." Medium format acetate negative by John Vachon.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Pillow Fight – Credit: Harry Benson 1964.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 166211
> Bob Dylan turns 80


Hard to believe he's 80... what a talent over the years.

_Bob Dylan (born Robert Allen Zimmerman on 24 May 1941) is an American singer-songwriter, author and visual artist. Often regarded as one of the greatest songwriters of all time, Dylan has been a major figure in popular culture during a career spanning nearly 60 years.

Since 1994, Dylan has published eight books of drawings and paintings, and his work has been exhibited in major art galleries. He has sold more than 100 million records, making him one of the best-selling musicians of all time. He has received numerous awards, including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, ten Grammy Awards, a Golden Globe Award and an Academy Award. Dylan has been inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, Nashville Songwriters Hall of Fame and the Songwriters Hall of Fame._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 166214
> 
> The Pillow Fight – Credit: Harry Benson 1964.


Found this interesting.

_Harry Benson didn’t want to meet the Beatles. The famous Glasgow-born photographer had plans to cover a news story in Africa when he was assigned to photograph the musicians in Paris. “I took myself for a serious journalist and I didn’t want to cover a rock ’n’ roll story,” he scoffed. But once he met the boys from Liverpool and heard them play, Benson had no desire to leave. “I thought, ‘God, I’m on the right story.’ ” The Beatles were on the cusp of greatness, and Benson was in the middle of it. His pillow-fight photo, taken in the swanky George V Hotel the night the band found out “I Want to Hold Your Hand” hit No. 1 in the U.S., freezes John, Paul, George and Ringo in an exuberant cascade of boyish talent—and perhaps their last moment of unbridled innocence._


----------



## RnR

*23 May 1873 – The Canadian Parliament establishes the North-West Mounted Police, the forerunner of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police.*

In 1873, the Canadian Prime Minister, Sir John Macdonald, made plans to create a 200-strong mounted police force to maintain order in the region and along its border. Such a force, he thought, would enable the colonisation of the region and be much cheaper than deploying regular military units for the task.

_Mounted police preparing to leave Fort Dufferin in 1874. Depicted by Henri Julien. The first photo taken in Calgary ... which includes Mounted police and members of the Blackfoot First Nation at Fort Calgary in 1878._






Over the next few years, the police extended Canadian law across the region, establishing good working relationships with the First Nations. The mounted police assisted in the construction of the Canadian Pacific Railway, including relocating indigenous communities living along the route. The force established a wide network of posts and patrols, enabling them to protect and assist the ranchers who created huge cattle businesses across the prairies.


----------



## RnR

*23 May 1934 – Infamous American bank robbers Bonnie and Clyde are ambushed by police and killed in Bienville Parish, Louisiana.*

Bonnie Elizabeth Parker and Clyde Chestnut Barrow also known as Clyde Champion Barrow were American criminals who travelled the central United States with their gang during the Great Depression, robbing people and killing when cornered or confronted. The couple were eventually ambushed and killed by law officers near Sailes, Bienville Parish, Louisiana on 23 May 1934.

_Bonnie and Clyde in March 1933 in a photo found by police at an abandoned hideout. On 23 May 1934, over a dozen guns and several thousand rounds of ammunition were found in the Ford car they were killed in._






At approximately 9:15 a.m. on May 23, the posse, concealed in the bushes and almost ready to concede defeat, heard Barrow's stolen Ford V8 approaching at a high speed. The lawmen opened fire, killing Barrow and Parker while shooting a combined total of about 130 rounds. Their gunfire was so loud, the posse suffered temporary deafness all afternoon.


----------



## mellowyellow

Female snipers of the Soviet 3rd Shock Army. Bottom Row, left to right: 20, 80, and 83 confirmed kills. Second row: 24, 79, 70. Third row: 70, 89, 89, 83. Top row: 64 and 24 confirmed kills. Germany, May 4, 1945.


----------



## RnR

*24 May 1487 – The great imposter ... ten-year-old Lambert Simnel is crowned in Christ Church Cathedral, Dublin, Ireland, with the name of Edward VI in a bid to threaten King Henry VII's reign.*

Lambert Simnel was born around 1477. His real name is not known, contemporary records call him John, not Lambert, and even his surname is suspect. Different sources have different claims of his parentage, from a baker and tradesman to organ builder. Most definitely, he was of humble origin. At the age of about ten, Lambert Simnel was taken as a pupil by an Oxford-trained priest named Richard Simon. Simon noticed a striking resemblance between Simnel and the sons of Edward IV. Simon heard rumours, false at the time, that the Earl of Warwick had died during his imprisonment in the Tower of London. The real Warwick was a boy of about the same age, having been born in 1475. Simon spread a rumour that Warwick had actually escaped from the Tower and was under his guardianship.

Simon tutored the boy in courtly manners. He was taught the necessary etiquette and was well educated by Simon. Simon took Simnel to Ireland where there was still support for the Yorkist cause, and presented him to the head of the Irish government, the Earl of Kildare. Lord Kildare was willing to support the bogus story and invade England to overthrow King Henry VII. On 24 May 1487, Lambert Simnel was crowned in Christ Church Cathedral in Dublin as "King Edward VI".
_
After his coronation, Lambert Simnel was paraded through the streets, carried on the shoulders of "the tallest man of the time", an individual called D'Arcy of Platten. Henry sentencing Lambert Simnel and his Tutor, British Museum. Drawing of Lambert Simnel in the royal kitchen of Henry VII after the defeat at Stoke Field.




_

King Henry pardoned young Simnel, probably because he recognised that Simnel had merely been a puppet in the hands of adults, and put him to work in the royal kitchen as a spit-turner. When he grew older, he became a falconer.


----------



## RnR

*24 May 1883 – The Brooklyn Bridge in New York City is opened to traffic after 14 years of construction.*

The New York and Brooklyn Bridge was opened for use on 24 May 1883. On opening day, a total of 1,800 vehicles and 150,300 people crossed what was then the only land passage between Manhattan and Brooklyn.

_Emily Warren Roebling was the first to cross the bridge.







Emily Warren Roebling is known for her contribution to the completion of the Brooklyn Bridge after her husband Washington Roebling suffered a paralysing injury as a result of "caisson disease”, now called the bends or decompression sickness, shortly after ground was broken for the Brooklyn tower foundation on 3 January 1870. He was a civil engineer and the Chief Engineer during the construction of the Brooklyn Bridge. Emily stepped in after he was incapacitated as the "first woman field engineer" and saw out the completion of the Brooklyn Bridge. As the only person to visit her husband during his sickness, Emily was to relay information from Washington to his assistants and report the progress of work on the bridge._

For fourteen years, Emily's dedication to the completion of the Brooklyn Bridge was unyielding. She took over much of the chief engineer's duties, including day-to-day supervision and project management. The couple jointly planned the bridge's continued construction. Emily dealt with politicians, competing engineers, and all those associated with the work on the bridge to the point where people believed she was behind the bridge's design.


----------



## mellowyellow

A group of frontiersmen with an advertisement. United States, Montana, 1901


----------



## mellowyellow

A nurse shows a headline about polio vaccine to a patient on chest respirator in 1955


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 166484
> A nurse shows a headline about polio vaccine to a patient on chest respirator in 1955


Oh how I wish we could have a VACCINE 'TRIUMPH' for Covid19.


----------



## RnR

*25 May 1420 – Henry the Navigator is appointed governor of the Order of Christ.*

Infante D. Henrique of Portugal, Duke of Viseu (1394–1460), better known as Prince Henry the Navigator, was a central figure in the early days of the Portuguese Empire and in the 15th-century European maritime discoveries and maritime expansion.






Through his administrative direction, he is regarded as the main initiator of what would be known as the Age of Discovery. Henry was the third child of the Portuguese king John I and responsible for the early development of Portuguese exploration and maritime trade with other continents through the systematic exploration of Western Africa, the islands of the Atlantic Ocean, and the search for new routes.


----------



## RnR

*25 May 1935 – Jesse Owens of Ohio State University breaks three world records and ties a fourth at the Big Ten Conference Track and Field Championships in Ann Arbor, Michigan.*

James Cleveland "Jesse" Owens (1913–1980) was an American track and field athlete and four-time Olympic gold medalist in the 1936 Games Owens specialised in the sprints and the long jump and was recognised in his lifetime as "perhaps the greatest and most famous athlete in track and field history".

_Jesse Owens achieved four world records in 45 minutes on 25 May 1935._




_Owens's achieved track and field immortality in a span of 45 minutes on 25 May 1935, during the Big Ten meet at Ferry Field in Ann Arbor, Michigan, where he set three world records and tied a fourth. This feat has been called "the greatest 45 minutes ever in sport" and has never been equalled._

At the 1936 Summer Olympics in Berlin, Germany, Owens won international fame with four gold medals: 100 meters, 200 meters, long jump, and 4 × 100 meter relay. He was the most successful athlete at the Games and, as a black man, was credited with "single-handedly crushing Hitler's myth of Aryan supremacy", although he "wasn't invited to the White House to shake hands with the President, either".

_Jesse Owens winning the 100m at the 1936 Olympics in Berlin._





In Germany, Owens had been allowed to travel with and stay in the same hotels as whites, at a time when African Americans in many parts of the United States had to stay in segregated hotels that accommodated only blacks. When Owens returned to the United States, he was greeted in New York City by Mayor Fiorello LaGuardia and honoured with a Manhattan ticker-tape parade.

_After the parade, Owens was not permitted to enter through the main doors of the Waldorf Astoria New York and instead forced to travel up to the event in a freight elevator to reach the reception honouring him. President Franklin D. Roosevelt never invited Jesse Owens to the White House following his triumphs at the Olympics games._


----------



## RnR

*25 May 2011 – Oprah Winfrey airs her last show, ending her twenty-five-year run of The Oprah Winfrey Show.*






The Oprah Winfrey Show, often referred to simply Oprah, was an American syndicated talk show that aired nationally for 25 seasons from September 8, 1986 to May 25, 2011 in Chicago, Illinois. Produced and hosted by its namesake, Oprah Winfrey, it remains the highest-rated daytime talk show in American television history.


----------



## RnR

*26 May 47 BC – Julius Caesar visits Tarsus on his way to Pontus, where he meets enthusiastic support, but where, according to Cicero, Cassius is planning to kill him at this point.*

Tarsus is a historic city in south-central Turkey, 20 km inland from the Mediterranean with a population of 3 million people with a history going back over 6,000 years. After spending the first months of 47 BC in Egypt, Caesar went to the Middle East, where he annihilated the king of Pontus. On his way to Pontus, Caesar visited Tarsus from 27 to 29 May 47 BC, where he met enthusiastic support, but where, according to Cicero, Cassius was planning to kill him at this point.

_Julius Caesar near Tarsus in 47 BC._






In 41 BC, Mark Antony during his struggle against Octavian, allied himself with Cleopatra VII in Tarsus. For Cleopatra and Mark Antony, Tarsus was the scene of the celebrated feasts they gave during the construction of their fleet in 41 BC. Tarsus was also the city where, according to the Acts of the Apostles, "Saul of Tarsus" was born, but he was "brought up" in Jerusalem. Paul was a Roman citizen "from Tarsus in Cilicia, a citizen of no ordinary city". Saul became Paul the Apostle after his encounter with Christ, and he returned to Tarsus after his conversion.

_Remains of Roman road leading from Tarsus. Cleopatra's Gate in Tarsus, the second important gate of the city walls of ancient Tarsus and the only one surviving today._


----------



## RnR

*26 May 1805 – Napoléon Bonaparte assumes the title of King of Italy and is crowned with the Iron Crown of Lombardy in Milan Cathedral, the gothic cathedral in Milan.*

The Iron Crown of Lombardy is both a reliquary and one of the oldest royal insignias of Christendom. It was made in the Early Middle Ages, consisting of a circlet of gold and jewels fitted around a central silver band, which tradition holds to be made of iron beaten out of a nail of the True Cross. The crown became one of the symbols of the Kingdom of the Lombards and later of the medieval Kingdom of Italy. It is kept in the Cathedral of Monza, outside Milan.

_The Iron Crown is so called because it was believed to contain a one centimetre-wide band of iron within it, said to be beaten out of a nail used at the crucifixion of Jesus. The outer circlet of the crown is made of six segments of beaten gold, partly enamelled, joined together by hinges. It is set with twenty-two gemstones that stand out in relief, in the form of crosses and flowers._






Napoleon Bonaparte crowned himself as King of Italy with the Iron Crown of Lombardy on 26 May 1805, with suitable splendour and magnificence. He took the iron crown, and placing it on his head, exclaimed, being part of the ceremony used at the enthronement of the Lombard kings, "Dieu me la donne, gare à qui la touche”, ‘God gives it to me, beware whoever touches it'.


----------



## RnR

*26 May 1830 – The Indian Removal Act is passed by the U.S. Congress.*

The Indian Removal Act authorised the president to negotiate with southern Native American tribes for their removal to federal territory west of the Mississippi River in exchange for their lands. The act has been referred to as a genocide. On 26 May 1830, the House of Representatives passed the Act by a vote of 101 to 97. On 28 May 1830, the Indian Removal Act was signed into law by President Andrew Jackson. It was enforced under his administration and that of Martin Van Buren.

_Trail of Tears._






_The relocated peoples suffered from exposure, disease, and starvation while en route to their new designated reserve, and many died before reaching their destinations. The forced removals included members of the Cherokee, Muscogee (Creek), Seminole, Chickasaw, Choctaw, and Ponca nations._

The act enjoyed strong support from the non-Indian peoples of the South, but there was a large amount of resistance from the Indian tribes, the Whig Party, and whites in the northeast, especially New England. The Cherokee worked together as an independent nation to stop this relocation. However, the Cherokee were unsuccessful in their attempt to keep their land and were eventually forcibly removed by the United States government in a march to the west that later became known as the Trail of Tears.


----------



## mellowyellow

Mine workers are X-rayed at the end of every shift before leaving the diamond mines, in case they try to smuggle any diamonds by swallowing them. Kimberley, South Africa, October 1954.

Imagine what an x-ray taken every day would do to their body.

_Exposure to high radiation levels can have a range of effects, such as vomiting, bleeding, fainting, hair loss, and the loss of skin and hair._


----------



## RnR

*27 May 1703 – Tsar Peter the Great founds the city of Saint Petersburg.*

Peter the Great (1672–1725) ruled the Tsardom of Russia and later the Russian Empire from 7 May 1682 until his death in 1725, jointly ruling before 1696 with his elder half-brother, Ivan V. Through war, he expanded the Tsardom into a much larger empire that became a major European power. Peter the Great was interested in seafaring and maritime affairs, and he intended to have Russia gain a seaport in order to be able to trade with other maritime nations. On 1 May 1703, during the Great Northern War, Peter the Great captured the Swedish fortress of Nyenskans.

On 27 May 1703, closer to the estuary 5 km inland from the gulf, on Zayachy Island, he founded the Peter and Paul Fortress, which became the first brick and stone building of the new city called Saint Petersburg.

_The Peter and Paul Fortress in Saint Petersburg. Peter the Great. The Peterhof Palace is a series of palaces and gardens located in Petergof, Saint Petersburg, Russia, laid out on the orders of Peter the Great._


----------



## RnR

*27 May 1930 – The 1,046 feet Chrysler Building in New York City, the tallest man-made structure at the time, opens to the public.*

The Chrysler Building is an Art Deco-style skyscraper located on the East Side of Midtown Manhattan in New York City, at the intersection of 42nd Street and Lexington Avenue. At 1,046 feet, the structure was the world's tallest building for 11 months before it was surpassed by the Empire State Building in 1931. It is the tallest brick building in the world with a steel structure.






Chrysler Building's construction was characterised by a competition with 40 Wall Street and the Empire State Building to become the world's tallest building. Although the Chrysler Building was built and designed specifically for the car manufacturer, the corporation did not pay for its construction and never owned it, as Walter P. Chrysler decided to pay for it himself, so that his children could inherit it.


----------



## mellowyellow

Malala Yousafzai, the Pakistani activist who was shot and almost killed by the Taliban for promoting girls’ right to an education and who, at age 17, became the youngest person to win the Nobel Peace Prize, graduated from Oxford University in June 2020.


In June 2020, a photo of Malala after her "trashing,"  - an Oxford tradition where students are covered with cake and confetti once they have successfully completed their exams.  Photograph: Malala Yousafzai


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 166848
> Malala Yousafzai, the Pakistani activist who was shot and almost killed by the Taliban for promoting girls’ right to an education and who, at age 17, became the youngest person to win the Nobel Peace Prize, graduated from Oxford University in June 2020.
> 
> View attachment 166849
> In June 2020, a photo of Malala after her "trashing,"  - an Oxford tradition where students are covered with cake and confetti once they have successfully completed their exams.  Photograph: Malala Yousafzai


On 8 March 2021, a multiyear partnership between Malala Yousafzai and Apple was announced. She will work on programming for Apple’s streaming service, Apple TV+. The work will span “dramas, comedies, documentaries, animation, and children’s series, and draw on her ability to inspire people around the world.”


----------



## RnR

*28 May 1588 – The Spanish Armada, with 130 ships and 30,000 men, sets sail from Lisbon, Portugal, heading for the English Channel.*

The Spanish Armada was a fleet of 130 ships with the purpose of escorting an army from Flanders to invade England. The strategic aim was to overthrow Queen Elizabeth I of England and the Tudor establishment of Protestantism in England, with the expectation that this would put a stop to English interference in the Spanish Netherlands and to the harm caused to Spanish interests by English and Dutch privateering.

_The Spanish Armada and English ships in August 1588 – unknown artist._






On 28 May 1588, the Armada set sail from Lisbon and headed for the English Channel. The fleet was composed of 130 ships, 8,000 sailors and 18,000 soldiers, and bore 1,500 brass guns and 1,000 iron guns. The fleet was sighted in England on 19 July when it appeared off the Lizard in Cornwall so an English force led by Sir Francis Drake left Plymouth to meet it. The news was conveyed to London by a system of beacons that had been constructed all the way along the south coast.

_It is said that on the 18th July, Drake was involved in a game of bowls at Plymouth Hoe when he was notified that the Spanish Armada were approaching. His immortalised response was that “We still have time to finish the game and to thrash the Spaniards, too.”_






The Armada chose not to attack the English fleet at Plymouth, then failed to establish a temporary anchorage in the Solent, after one Spanish ship had been captured by Francis Drake in the English Channel. The Armada finally dropped anchor off Calais where it was scattered by an English fireship attack. The Armada managed to regroup and, driven by southwest winds, withdrew north, with the English fleet harrying it up the east coast of England. The Armada was disrupted during severe storms in the North Atlantic and a large number of the vessels were wrecked on the coasts of Scotland and Ireland. Of the initial 130 ships over a third failed to return.


----------



## RnR

*28 May 1900 – The Gare d'Orsay railway station is inaugurated in Paris.*

The Gare d'Orsay was the first electrified urban rail terminal in the world and opened on 28 May 1900, in time for the 1900 Exposition Universelle.






In 1977 the French Government decided to convert the station to a museum. The building was listed as a historical monument in 1978 and reopened as the Musée d'Orsay in December 1986. The chief architect for the conversion was the Italian Gae Aulenti. There is a huge station clock which still works in the main terminal housing the museum.






The museum holds mainly French art dating from 1848 to 1914, including paintings, sculptures, furniture, and photography. It houses the largest collection of impressionist and post-Impressionist masterpieces in the world, by painters including Monet, Manet, Degas, Renoir, Cézanne, Seurat, Sisley, Gauguin, and Van Gogh.


----------



## mellowyellow

Angela Merkel unveiled Europe’s longest subsea electricity line in an online ceremony today, allowing the exchange of Norwegian hydropower and German wind and solar energy through a 400-mile cable along the bottom of the North Sea.

The €1.8 billion NordLink project is sometimes described as Germany’s “battery”, allowing it to export some of the vast surpluses of renewable electricity the north of the country produces on windy and sunny days.

In return, the German grid will be able to import clean Norwegian power during the fallow periods known as the _Dunkelflaute _(dark doldrums), when production from its wind turbines and solar farms falls short.


----------



## mellowyellow

*DNA to settle where Christopher Columbus came from*



Christopher Columbus landed in the New World in 1492
ALAMY

_The voyages of Christopher Columbus helped Europeans discover America, but the famous explorer’s own origins have long been shrouded in mystery.

But now scientists are hoping to shed more light on the great man’s ancestry - thanks to the latest advances in genetic technology.

Tests being carried out on Columbus’s bones the University of Granada will seek to determine whether he was indeed born in Genoa, as most historians think, or whether, as some others believe, he had Spanish, Portuguese, Croatian or even Polish origins.

José Antonio Lorente, professor of legal and forensic medicine at the University of Granada, is one of the scientists leading the project._


----------



## mellowyellow

The masters of horror
Christopher Lee, Vincent Price, Peter Cushing


----------



## mellowyellow

*Tiananmen Massacre vigil on June 4*

Hong Kong’s Security Bureau has warned Hongkongers not to take part in this year’s Tiananmen Massacre vigil on June 4, or commemorative long-distance run this Sunday.

“The relevant meetings and procession are unauthorised assemblies. No one should take part in it, or advertise or publicise it, or else he or she may violate the law,” a statement said on Saturday.

Citing the Public Order Ordinance, the bureau warned that offenders face up to five years in prison for attending part or a year in jail for promoting it.

It added that whether or not the event involved violence was not relevant: “If anyone attempts to challenge the law, including the Prohibition on Group Gathering, Public Order Ordinance, Hong Kong National Security Law, etc., the Police will deal with it seriously in accordance with the law.

Source: Hong Kong Free Press (HKFP)


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 167135
> The masters of horror
> Christopher Lee, Vincent Price, Peter Cushing


What a trio ... loved their horror movies when younger,


----------



## RnR

*30 May 1431 – Joan of Arc is burned at the stake in Rouen, France.*

The Hundred Years' War was a long-running struggle from 1337 to 1453 between two royal dynasties, the Plantagenets of England and the Valois of France, for the throne of France. On 23 May 1430, Joan of Arc was captured at Compiègne by the Burgundian faction, which was allied with the English. She was later handed over to the English and put on trial by the pro-English Bishop of Beauvais Pierre Cauchon on a variety of charges. After Cauchon declared her guilty she was burned at the stake on 30 May 1431, dying at about nineteen years of age.

_Joan of Arc's Death at the Stake, by Hermann Stilke, 1843. A plaque marking the place where Joan of Arc was burned at the stake, Old Marketplace, Rouen._






The Hundred Years' War continued for twenty-two years after Joan of Arc’s death. A posthumous retrial opened after the war ended. A formal appeal followed in November 1455. The appellate court declared Joan of Arc innocent on 7 July 1456.

_Joan of Arc was formally canonised as a saint of the Roman Catholic Church on 16 May 1920 by Pope Benedict XV in Saint Peter's Basilica. Over 60,000 people attended the ceremony._


----------



## RnR

*30 May 1922 – The Lincoln Memorial is dedicated in Washington, D.C.*

The Lincoln Memorial is an American national monument built to honour the 16th President of the United States, Abraham Lincoln. It is located on the western end of the National Mall in Washington, D.C., across from the Washington Monument.

Commission president William H. Taft, who was then Chief Justice of the United States, dedicated the Memorial on 30 May 1922 and presented it to President Warren G. Harding, who accepted it on behalf of the American people. Lincoln's only surviving son, 78-year-old Robert Todd Lincoln, was in attendance.

_View of the World War II Memorial and the Lincoln Memorial from the top of the Washington Monument._






The Lincoln Memorial has always been a major tourist attraction, and since the 1930s has been a symbolic centre focused on race relations. On 28 August 1963, the memorial grounds were the site of the March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom, which proved to be a high point of the American Civil Rights Movement. It is estimated that approximately 250,000 people came to the event, where they heard Martin Luther King Jr., deliver his historic I Have a Dream speech before the memorial honouring the president who had issued the Emancipation Proclamation 100 years earlier.


----------



## RnR

*30 May 1942 – During WWII, one thousand British bombers launch a 90-minute attack on Cologne, Germany.*

_The German city of Cologne was bombed in 262 separate air raids by the Allies during World War II, all by the Royal Air Force. A total of 34,711 long tons of bombs were dropped on the city by the RAF. The first bombing took place on 12 May 1940 but the main attack on Cologne was the first 1,000 bomber raid on 30/31 May 1942._

Codenamed Operation Millennium, the massive raid was launched for two primary reasons:
• It was expected that the devastation from such raids might be enough to knock Germany out of the war or at least severely damage German morale.
• The raids were useful propaganda for the Allies and particularly for RAF Bomber Command head Arthur Harris's concept of a Strategic Bombing Offensive. Bomber Command's poor performance in bombing accuracy during 1941 had led to calls for the force to be split up and diverted to other urgent theatres.

_Cologne in 1945. The city's cathedral is clearly visible. It survived the war, despite being hit dozens of times by Allied bombs._






A headline-grabbing heavy raid on Germany was a way for Harris to demonstrate to the War Cabinet that given the investment in numbers and technology Bomber Command could make a vital contribution to victory. 3,330 non-residential buildings were destroyed, 2,090 seriously damaged and 7,420 lightly damaged, making a total of 12,840 buildings. The damage to civilian homes, most of them apartments in larger buildings, was considerable: 13,010 destroyed, 6,360 seriously damaged, 22,270 lightly damaged.
_
The only military installation damaged in Operation Millennium was the was the flak barracks._


----------



## mellowyellow

Customers at a music store listen to the latest record releases in soundproof listening booths. London, 1955.


----------



## mellowyellow

Frederick Fleet, 24, the lookout on the Titanic who first spotted the iceberg (shouting, "Iceberg, right ahead!") that sank the ship in 1912. In 1965, aged 77, after the death of his wife, Fleet hanged himself.

_Fred married Eva, would later have a daughter, and became a devoted family man. Fifty three years after that fateful night in the Atlantic, Fred started to appear depressed as his wife’s health deteriorated and said to his daughter, ‘When your mother goes, I will not be far behind’. Eva eventually died on 28 December 1964 and in January 1965 the local police found Fred in a very distressed condition. He told his daughter, ‘Don’t be surprised if I get run down because I don’t know what I’m doing.’………………._

https://www.hampshireconstabularyhistory.org.uk/the-suicide-of-titanics-fred-fleet/


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 167348
> Frederick Fleet, 24, the lookout on the Titanic who first spotted the iceberg (shouting, "Iceberg, right ahead!") that sank the ship in 1912. In 1965, aged 77, after the death of his wife, Fleet hanged himself.
> 
> _Fred married Eva, would later have a daughter, and became a devoted family man. Fifty three years after that fateful night in the Atlantic, Fred started to appear depressed as his wife’s health deteriorated and said to his daughter, ‘When your mother goes, I will not be far behind’. Eva eventually died on 28 December 1964 and in January 1965 the local police found Fred in a very distressed condition. He told his daughter, ‘Don’t be surprised if I get run down because I don’t know what I’m doing.’………………._
> 
> https://www.hampshireconstabularyhistory.org.uk/the-suicide-of-titanics-fred-fleet/









 What a sad story.


----------



## RnR

*31 May 1578 – King Henry III lays the first stone of the Pont Neuf (New Bridge), the oldest bridge in Paris, France.*

Twenty-six years after the first stone was laid in 31 May 1578, the bridge was opened to traffic in 1604.

_The Pont Neuf in 1763 Painting by Nicolas-Jean-Baptiste Raguenet. Today the tip of the island is the location of the Square du Vert-Galant, a small public park named in honour of Henry IV, nicknamed the "Green Gallant"._






The Pont Neuf was constructed as a series of short arch bridges, following Roman precedents. It was the first stone bridge in Paris not to support houses in addition to a thoroughfare, and was also fitted with pavements protecting pedestrians from mud and horses; pedestrians could also step aside into its bastions to let a bulky carriage pass.


----------



## RnR

*31 May 1911 – The RMS Titanic is launched in Belfast, Northern Ireland.*

RMS Titanic was the largest ship afloat at the time she entered service and was the second of three Olympic-class ocean liners operated by the White Star Line. She was built by the Harland and Wolff shipyard in Belfast. Thomas Andrews, chief naval architect of the shipyard at the time, died in the disaster.

_The RMS Titanic ready for launch._






_The construction of Olympic and Titanic took place virtually in parallel, with Olympic's keel laid down first on 16 December 1908 and Titanic's on 31 March 1909. Both ships took about 26 months to build and followed much the same construction process. They were designed essentially as an enormous floating box girder, with the keel acting as a backbone and the frames of the hull forming the ribs._

Among the last items to be fitted on Titanic before the ship's launch were her two side anchors and one centre anchor. Twenty Clydesdale draught horses were needed to haul the centre anchor by wagon from the Noah Hingley & Sons Ltd forge shop in Netherton, near Dudley, United Kingdom to the Dudley railway station two miles away. From there it was shipped by rail to Fleetwood in Lancashire before being loaded aboard a ship and sent to Belfast.

_The propellers weighed 38 tons each and were made of bronze metal. Each of these propellers was powered by a separate engine, creating a total power of 30,000 hp. It has been argued that Titanic’s propellers were the largest propellers to be built ever._






_*Titanic was launched at 12.15 pm on 31 May 1911 in the presence of Lord Pirrie the chairman of shipbuilders Harland and Wolff, J. P. Morgan financier of the White Star Line, J. B. Ismay chairman and managing director of the White Star Line, and 100,000 onlookers.*_

Video: Launch of the Titanic.


----------



## mellowyellow

Charlotte Brontë and her father, Patrick, survived the tuberculosis epidemics that ravaged the rest of their family because of natural immunity, research suggests.

Her sisters who all died from TB
In the early 19th century, TB was known as 'consumption' and thought of as a 'mysterious, ethereal wasting disease'



This makes me wonder how many of us are immune to this pandemic.


----------



## mellowyellow

Thomas Fitzpatrick: The amateur pilot who landed a plane on an NYC street twice. 1956. 

Around 3 A.M. on September 30, 1956, a World War II veteran-turned-airplane pilot, Thomas Fitzpatrick, did what seems totally unthinkable — Thomas flew a single engine plane without lights or radio and landed it perfectly on an uptown Manhattan Street – and Fitzpatrick did this because of a drunken bet. Then, two years later, he did it again to prove it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## RnR

*1 June 1831 – James Clark Ross becomes the first European at the North Magnetic Pole.*

Sir James Clark Ross (1800–1862) was a British naval officer and explorer remembered today for his exploration of the Arctic with his uncle Sir John Ross and Sir William Parry and, in particular, his own expedition to Antarctica. Ross was born in London, the nephew of Sir John Ross, under whom he entered the navy in 1812, accompanying him on Sir John's first Arctic voyage in search of a Northwest Passage in 1818. Between 1819 and 1827, Ross took part in four Arctic expeditions under Sir William Parry, and in 1829 to 1833, again served under his uncle on Sir John's second Arctic voyage. It was during this trip that a small party led by James Ross located the position of the North Magnetic Pole on 1 June 1831 on the Boothia Peninsula in the far north of Canada.

_Sir James Clark Ross. The Ross expedition in the Antarctic. By John Wilson Carmichael, 1847._






Between 1839 and 1843, Ross commanded an Antarctic expedition comprising the vessels HMS Erebus and HMS Terror and charted much of the coastline of the continent. In 1841, James Ross discovered the Ross Sea, Victoria Land, and the volcanoes Mount Erebus and Mount Terror, which were named for the expedition's vessels. They sailed for 460 kilometres along the edge of the low, flat-topped ice shelf later named the Ross Ice Shelf in his honour. In the following year, he attempted to penetrate south at about 55°W, and explored the eastern side of what is now known as James Ross Island.

_Things named in tribute to Sir James Clark Ross:
• The crater Ross on the Moon.
• The James Ross Strait, Ross Bay, Ross Point, and Rossoya in the Arctic.
• Ross Dependency, James Ross Island, Ross Ice Shelf and Ross Sea in the Antarctic.
• Ross's gull, a small Arctic gull, the only species in its genus.
• The Ross seal, first described during the Ross expedition to the Antarctic.
• RRS James Clark Ross is a British Antarctic Survey research ship._


----------



## RnR

*1 June 1943 – BOAC Flight 777 is shot down over the Bay of Biscay by German Junkers Ju 88s, killing British actor Leslie Howard and leading to speculation that it was actually an attempt to kill British Prime Minister Winston Churchill.*

BOAC Flight 777-A was a scheduled British Overseas Airways Corporation civilian airline flight from Portela Airport in Lisbon, Portugal, to Whitchurch Airport near Bristol, England, on 1 June 1943. Eight German Junkers Ju 88s attacked it en route and it crashed into the Bay of Biscay, killing all 17 on board. There were several notable passengers, among them actor Leslie Howard.

_Photo taken by BOAC at Whitchurch to commemorate the 500th flight on the Bristol-Lisbon line, 16 June 1942. The crew of the downed BOAC Flight 777 are in this photo._






_While aircraft flying the Lisbon–Whitchurch route were left unmolested at the beginning of the war, and both Allied and Axis powers respected the neutrality of Portugal, the air war over the Bay of Biscay, north of Spain and off the west coast of France, had begun to heat up in 1942, and the BOAC Flight 777 Douglas DC-3 lost in this attack had twice before survived attacks by Luftwaffe fighters in November 1942 and April 1943._

One theory suggests that the Germans attacked the aircraft, a Douglas DC-3, because they believed that British Prime Minister Winston Churchill was aboard, another suggested the DC-3 was targeted because several passengers, including Howard, were British spies.

The theory that Leslie Howard was targeted for assassination because of his role as an anti-Nazi propaganda figure is supported by journalist and law professor Donald E. Wilkes Jr. Wilkes writes that Joseph Goebbels could have orchestrated the downing of BOAC Flight 777 because he was "enraged" by Howard's propaganda and was Howard's "bitterest enemy." Howard had been travelling through Spain and Portugal, ostensibly lecturing on film, but also meeting with local propagandists and shoring up support for the Allied cause. The fact that Howard was Jewish would only further buttress this theory.


----------



## RnR

*1 June 2001 – In the Nepalese royal massacre, Crown Prince Dipendra of Nepal shoots and kills ten members of his family including his father and mother.*

The Nepalese Royal Massacre occurred on 1 June 2001, at a house on the grounds of the Narayanhity Royal Palace, the residence of the Nepalese monarchy. Ten members of the family were killed during a party or monthly reunion dinner of the royal family in the house. The dead included King Birendra of Nepal and Queen Aishwarya. According to reports, at the dinner, Crown Prince Dipendra had been drinking heavily, had smoked large quantities of hashish and "misbehaved" with a guest which resulted in his father King Birendra telling Dipendra, who was his oldest son, to leave the party. Crown Prince Dipendra was escorted to his room by his brother Prince Nirajan and cousin Prince Paras.

_The Nepalese Royal family in 1990: Prince Dipendra, King Birendra, Prince Nirajan, Queen Aishwarya and Princess Shruti._






About an hour later, Dipendra walked outside the party room and pulled a SPAS-12 from a bag containing weapons which included an H&K MP5 submachine gun and an M16. He walked inside and fired a single shot with the SPAS-12, hitting his father, before firing into the ceiling. As the family began to aid King Birendra, Dipendra went outside, removed the M16 from the bag, and returned to the room. He walked up to his father, who lay on the floor, and prepared to shoot him again. When his uncle Dhirendra tried to dissuade Dipendra from doing so, he shot his uncle in the chest at point-blank range. This was the beginning of the massacre.

_In all, Crown Prince Dipendra systematically killed ten members of his family and wounded four others. Dipendra then proceeded to a small bridge over a stream running through the palace gardens, where he shot himself in the head leaving him critically injured. Dipendra was proclaimed king while in a coma, but he died on 4 June 2001, after a three-day reign._


----------



## mellowyellow

Rescue workers reach the surface during the Easington Colliery Disaster, County Durham, colliery on 29 May 1951
If you saw the movie Billy Elliot, these men are Billy's ancestors from County Durham.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 167668
> Rescue workers reach the surface during the Easington Colliery Disaster, County Durham, colliery on 29 May 1951


So many colliery disasters in that era both in the UK and elsewhere around the world.


----------



## RnR

*2 June 1924 – U.S. President Calvin Coolidge signs the Indian Citizenship Act into law, granting citizenship to all Native Americans born within the territorial limits of the United States.*

The Indian Citizenship Act of 1924, also known as the Snyder Act, was proposed by Representative Homer P. Snyder of New York and granted full U.S. citizenship to the indigenous peoples of the United States, called "Indians" in this Act. The Indian Citizenship Act granted citizenship to about 125,000 of 300,000 indigenous people in the United States. The indigenous people who were not included in citizenship numbers had already become citizens by other means.

_President Coolidge stands with four Osage Indians at a White House ceremony._






_The act was signed into law by President Calvin Coolidge on 2 June 1924. It was enacted partially in recognition of the thousands of Indians who served in the armed forces during World War I._


----------



## RnR

*2 June 1953 – The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, who is crowned Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Her Other Realms and Territories & Head of the Commonwealth, the first major international event to be televised.*

Elizabeth ascended the throne at the age of 25, upon the death of her father, King George VI, on 6 February 1952, and was proclaimed queen by her various privy and executive councils shortly afterwards. The coronation took place more than a year later because of the tradition that holding such a festival is inappropriate during the period of mourning that follows the death of a monarch.
_
The Queen was crowned in St Edward's Chair, made in 1300 for Edward I and used at every Coronation since that time. It is permanently kept in Westminster Abbey. Westminster Abbey has been the setting for every Coronation since 1066._






_The St. Edward's Crown, made in 1661, was placed on the head of The Queen during the Coronation service. It weighs 4 pounds and 12 ounces and is made of solid gold. After the crown, the orb, a hollow gold sphere decorated with hundreds of gems also made in 1661, was the most important piece of regalia. The Armills were placed as bracelets on her wrists; these were newly made for the 1953 coronation and were a gift from the Commonwealth. They represent sincerity and wisdom. The Coronation ring or Sovereign's Ring, known as 'The Wedding Ring of England' was placed on The Queen's fourth finger of her right hand in accordance with tradition. Made for the Coronation of King William IV in 1831, the ring has been worn at every coronation since then, except of Queen Victoria, whose fingers were so small that the ring could not be reduced far enough in size and an alternative was created._


----------



## mellowyellow

Love this man


95-year old Dick van Dyke and his cat


----------



## RnR

*Mabo Day Australia*






Mabo Day occurs annually on 3 June. It commemorates Eddie Koiki Mabo (1936–1992) a Torres Strait Islander whose campaign for Indigenous land rights led to a landmark decision of the High Court of Australia that, on 3 June 1992, overturned the legal fiction of terra nullius which had characterised Australian law with regards to land and title since the voyage of James Cook in 1770.

_Terra nullius is a Latin expression meaning "nobody's land", and is a principle sometimes used in international law to describe territory that may be acquired by a state's occupation of it._

Sadly Eddie Mabo, the man who had engineered the historic change of law, never lived to witness it himself. He died from cancer five months earlier on 21 January 1992, aged 55.


----------



## RnR

*3 June 1621 – The Dutch West India Company receives a charter for New Netherland.*

New Netherland (1621–1674) was a 17th-century colony of the Dutch Republic that was located on the East Coast of North America. The Dutch West India Company was granted a charter by the Republic of the Seven United Netherlands on 3 June 1621. It was given the exclusive right to operate in West Africa and the Americas. In New Netherland, profit was originally to be made from the North American fur trade.

_New Netherland map published by Nicolaes Visscher II, circa 1684._






The New Netherland claimed territories extended from the Delmarva Peninsula to extreme southwestern Cape Cod, while the more limited settled areas are now part of the Mid-Atlantic States of New York, New Jersey, Delaware, and Connecticut, with small outposts in Pennsylvania and Rhode Island.

_Early image of "Nieuw Amsterdam", made in 1664, the year it was surrendered to English forces under Richard Nicolls. The original settlement has grown into the largest metropolis in the United States._






The inhabitants of New Netherland were European colonists, American Indians, and Africans imported as enslaved labourers. The colony had an estimated population between 7,000 and 8,000 at the time of transfer to England in 1664, half of whom were not of Dutch descent. Descendants of the original settlers played a prominent role in colonial America, and New Netherland Dutch culture characterised the region for two centuries, encompassing today's Capital District around Albany, the Hudson Valley, western Long Island, northeastern New Jersey, and New York City.


----------



## RnR

*3 June 1969 – Children's book The Very Hungry Caterpillar is first published.*

The Very Hungry Caterpillar is a children's picture book designed, illustrated, and written by Eric Carle, first published by the World Publishing Company on 3 June 1969 and later published by Penguin Putnam.





The book features a caterpillar who eats his way through a wide variety of foodstuffs before pupating and emerging as a butterfly. The Very Hungry Caterpillar uses distinctive collage illustrations, 'eaten' holes in the pages and simple text with educational themes – counting, the days of the week, foods, and a butterfly's life stages.

_The Very Hungry Caterpillar has been described as "one of the greatest childhood classics of all time." The winner of many children's literature awards and a major graphic design award, it has sold over 50 million copies worldwide._


----------



## mellowyellow

​Marching to Tiananmen Square, 1989.
If they only knew.


----------



## RnR

*4 June 1989 – Tiananmen Square in Beijing is 'cleared' by the Chinese military after mass student protests.*

Set off by the death of pro-reform Communist leader Hu Yaobang in April 1989, amid the backdrop of rapid economic development and social changes in post-Mao China, the protests reflected anxieties about the country's future in the popular consciousness and among the political elite. As the protests developed, the authorities responded with both conciliatory and hardline tactics. By May, a student-led hunger strike galvanised support for the demonstrators around the country, and the protests spread to some 400 cities.

_Tiananmen Square on 2 June 1989, two days before the massacre. Photograph: Catherine Henriette/AFP/Getty Images. Soldiers burn what appears to be the remnants of the protesters' camp in Tiananmen Square. Photo taken on 5 June 1989. __Source__._






The State Council declared martial law on May 20 and mobilised as many as 300,000 troops to Beijing. The troops advanced into central parts of Beijing on the city's major thoroughfares in the early morning hours of June 4, killing both demonstrators and bystanders in the process.


----------



## RnR

*4 June 1561 – The steeple of St Paul's, the medieval cathedral of London, is destroyed in a fire caused by lightning and is never rebuilt.*

_Old St Paul's Cathedral was the medieval cathedral of the City of London that, until 1666, stood on the site of the present St Paul's Cathedral. Built from 1087 to 1314 and dedicated to Saint Paul, the cathedral was the fourth church on the site at Ludgate Hill._

Work on the cathedral began during the reign of William the Conqueror after a fire in 1087 that destroyed much of the city. Work took more than 200 years, and construction was delayed by another fire in 1135. The church was consecrated in 1240 and enlarged again in 1256 and the early 14th century. The cathedral had one of Europe's tallest church spires, the height of which is traditionally given as 149 metres tall, surpassing all but Lincoln Cathedral.

_A 1916 engraving of Old St Paul's as it appeared before the fire of 1561 in which the spire was destroyed. St Paul's Cathedral today._






On 4 June 1561 the spire caught fire and crashed through the nave roof. According to a news sheet published days after the fire, the cause was a lightning strike. Sir Christopher Wren was attempting another restoration in 1666 when the cathedral was destroyed in the Great Fire of London. At that point, the old structure was demolished, and the present, domed cathedral was erected on the site, with an English Baroque design by Wren.


----------



## RnR

*5 June 1883 – The first regularly scheduled Orient Express departs Paris.*

_The Orient Express was a long-distance passenger train service created in 1883 by Compagnie Internationale des Wagons-Lits (CIWL)._

On 5 June 1883, the first Express d'Orient left Paris for Vienna. Vienna remained the terminus until 4 October 1883. The train was officially renamed Orient Express in 1891. The original route was from Paris, Gare de l'Est, to Giurgiu in Romania via Munich and Vienna. At Giurgiu, passengers were ferried across the Danube to Ruse, Bulgaria, to pick up another train to Varna. They then completed their journey to Constantinople by ferry.

_The first Orient Express in 1883._






_Poster advertising the winter 1888–1889 timetable. Later poster._






On 14 December 2009, the Orient Express ceased to operate and the route disappeared from European railway timetables, reportedly a "victim of high-speed trains and cut-rate airlines".  However, the Venice-Simplon Orient Express train, a private venture by Orient-Express Hotels Ltd. using original CIWL carriages from the 1920s and 1930s, continues to run from London to Venice and to other destinations in Europe, including the original route from Paris to Istanbul.


----------



## RnR

*5 June 1963 – The British Secretary of State for War, John Profumo, resigns in a sex scandal known as the "Profumo affair".*

John Dennis Profumo, 5th Baron Profumo, CBE (1915–2006), was a British politician whose career ended in 1963 after a ****** relationship with the 19-year-old model Christine Keeler in 1961. The scandal, which became known as the Profumo affair, led to his resignation from the Conservative government of Harold Macmillan.

_John Profumo in 1960, at his desk as Secretary of State for War._






In July 1961, at a party at Cliveden, home of Viscount Astor, John Profumo met Christine Keeler, a model with whom he began a ****** relationship. Profumo ended it after only a few weeks but rumours about the affair began to circulate. Since Keeler had also had ****** relations with Yevgeni Ivanov, the senior naval attaché at the Soviet Embassy, the matter took on a national security dimension. The press learned of Keeler’s affairs with Profumo and Ivanov. Profumo then made a personal statement in which he admitted he knew Keeler but denied there was any "impropriety" in their relationship and threatened to sue if newspapers asserted otherwise. Profumo's statement did not prevent newspapers publishing stories about Keeler, and it soon became apparent to Macmillan that Profumo's position was untenable.

_Christine Keeler._






On 5 June 1963, Profumo was forced to admit that he had lied to the House, an unforgivable offence in British politics. He resigned from office, from the House, and from the Privy Council.


----------



## Meanderer

Eisenhower speaks to the troops June 5, 1944​"It was one of the most iconic moments during the Second World War. At around 8:30 p.m. on June 5, 1944, a day before the Allied invasion of Europe, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in Europe General Dwight Eisenhower speaks to US Co. E, 502nd Parachute Infantry Regiment (Strike). ‘Full victory-nothing else’, he gave the order of the day to these paratroopers fully realizing that he was sending these boys to a near-suicidal mission; within 24 hours, most of them will be dead".






"There is one possibly apocryphal anecdote about the picture.  At the time, many Hollywood stars and singers were touring the camps, and the paratroopers heard Betty Grable was there. Everyone went running to “greet” the star but instead, they ran into Ike, and had to stand around politely talking with their commander".


----------



## RnR

*6 June 1889 – The Great Seattle Fire destroys all of downtown Seattle.*

On the afternoon of 6 June 1889, John Back, a Swedish assistant in Victor Clairmont's woodworking shop at the corner of Front Street (now First Avenue) and Madison Avenue, was heating glue over a gasoline fire. Sometime after 2.15 pm, the glue boiled over, caught fire, and spread to the floors, which were covered by wood chips and turpentine. He tried to put the fire out with water, but that only served to thin the turpentine and spread the fire further.

_1889 fire ruins looking west over Second Avenue._






By the morning of June 7, the fire had burned 25 city blocks, including the entire business district, four of the city's wharves and its railroad terminals. The fire would be called the most destructive fire in the history of Seattle. Despite the massive destruction of property, there was only one casualty reported.


----------



## RnR

*6 June 1933 – The first drive-in theatre opens in Camden, New Jersey, United States.*

The drive-in theatre was patented in Camden, New Jersey by chemical company magnate Richard M. Hollingshead, Jr. In 1932, Hollingshead conducted outdoor theatre tests in his driveway at 212 Thomas Avenue in Riverton. After nailing a screen to trees in his backyard, he set a 1928 Kodak projector on the hood of his car and put a radio behind the screen, testing different sound levels with his car windows down and up.







Hollingshead's drive-in opened in New Jersey on 6 June 1933, on Admiral Wilson Boulevard in Pennsauken Township. It offered 400 slots and a 12 by 15 metre screen. The first film shown was the Adolphe Menjou film Wife Beware. Hollingshead advertised his drive-in theatre with the slogan, "The whole family is welcome, regardless of how noisy the children are."


----------



## RnR

*6 June 1944 – D-Day commences with the Battle of  Normandy landings of 155,000 Allied troops on the beaches in France.*

The Normandy landings were the landing operations on Tuesday, 6 June 1944 (termed D-Day) of the Allied invasion of Normandy in Operation Overlord during World War II. The largest seaborne invasion in history, the operation began the liberation of German-occupied northwestern Europe from Nazi control, and contributed to the Allied victory on the Western Front.

_The operation was the largest amphibious invasion in world history, with over 160,000 troops landing. Some 195,700 Allied naval and merchant navy personnel in over 5,000 ships were involved._






_In the months leading up to the invasion, the Allies conducted a substantial military deception, Operation Bodyguard, using both electronic and visual misinformation. This misled the Germans as to the date and location of the main Allied landings. Adolf Hitler placed German Field Marshal Erwin Rommel in charge of developing fortifications all along the Atlantic Wall in anticipation of an invasion._

The landings took place along a 50-mile stretch of the Normandy coast divided into five sectors: Utah, Omaha, Gold, Juno and Sword. Troops managed only to gain a small foothold on the beach, but they built on their initial breakthrough in the coming days and a harbour was opened at Omaha.


----------



## mellowyellow

American paratroopers just before they took off for the initial assault on D-Day, 6 June 1944.


----------



## mellowyellow

French commandos of the 3rd SAS regiment with French resistant fighters, Normandy 6th june 1944


----------



## RnR

*7 June 1654 – Louis XIV is crowned King of France.*

Louis XIV (1638–1715), known as Louis the Great or the Sun King, was a monarch of the House of Bourbon who reigned as King of France from 1643 until his death in 1715. His coronation was held on 7 June 1654. Starting at the age of 4, his reign of 72 years and 110 days is the longest recorded of any monarch of a sovereign country in European history.

_Louis XIV in coronation robes, portrait by Pierre Mignard. The Coronation of Louis XIV, an etching by Jean Le Pautre 1655, The Met._






He sought to eliminate the remnants of feudalism persisting in parts of France and, by compelling many members of the nobility to inhabit his lavish Palace of Versailles, succeeded in pacifying the aristocracy, many members of which had participated in the Fronde rebellion during Louis' minority. By these means he became one of the most powerful French monarchs and consolidated a system of absolute monarchical rule in France that endured until the French Revolution.

_Over the course of four building campaigns, Louis converted a hunting lodge built by Louis XIII into the spectacular Palace of Versailles._






During Louis' reign, France was the leading European power, and it fought three major wars: the Franco-Dutch War, the War of the League of Augsburg, and the War of the Spanish Succession. There were also two lesser conflicts: the War of Devolution and the War of the Reunions. Warfare defined the foreign policy of Louis XIV, and his personality shaped his approach. Impelled "by a mix of commerce, revenge, and pique", Louis sensed that warfare was the ideal way to enhance his glory. In peacetime he concentrated on preparing for the next war. He taught his diplomats that their job was to create tactical and strategic advantages for the French military.


----------



## RnR

*7 June 1929 – The Lateran Treaty is ratified, bringing Vatican City into existence.*

The Lateran Treaty was one of the Lateran Pacts of 1929 or Lateran Accords, agreements made in 1929 between the Kingdom of Italy and the Holy See, settling the "Roman Question". They are named after the Lateran Palace, where they were signed on 11 February 1929. The Italian parliament ratified them on 7 June 1929.






_The Lateran Treaty recognised the Vatican City as an independent state, with the Italian government, at the time led by Prime Minister Benito Mussolini, agreeing to give the Roman Catholic Church financial compensation for the loss of the Papal States. In 1947, the Lateran Treaty was recognised in the Constitution of Italy as regulating the relations between the State and the Catholic Church._

The Papal States were a series of territories in the Italian Peninsula under the direct sovereign rule of the Pope, from the 8th century until 1870. By 1861, much of the Papal States' territory had been conquered by the Kingdom of Italy. Only Lazio, including Rome, remained under the Pope's temporal control. In 1870, the Pope lost Lazio and Rome and had no physical territory at all, except the Vatican.


----------



## RnR

*8 June 632 – Muhammad, Islamic prophet, dies in Medina.*

Muhammad (circa 570 CE – 8 June 632 CE) is the prophet of Islam and widely identified as its founder. According to Islamic doctrine, he was God's Messenger sent to confirm the essential teachings of monotheism preached previously by Adam, Abraham, Moses, Jesus, and other prophets. He is viewed as the final prophet of God in primary branches of Islam. Muhammad united Arabia into a single Muslim polity and ensured that his teachings, practices, and the Quran, formed the basis of Islamic religious belief.

_The Green Dome over Muhammad’s tomb in Medina._






_The structure dates back to 1279 AD, when an unpainted wooden cupola was built over the tomb. It was later rebuilt and painted using different colours twice in the late 15th century and once in 1817. The dome was first painted green in 1837, and hence became known as the Green Dome._

Muhammad gained few early followers, and experienced hostility from Meccan polytheists. To escape ongoing persecution, he sent some followers to Abyssinia in 615, before he and his followers migrated from Mecca to Medina later in 622. This event, the Hijra, marks the beginning of the Islamic calendar, also known as the Hijri Calendar. In Medina, Muhammad united the tribes under the Constitution of Medina. In December 629, after eight years of intermittent wars with Meccan tribes, Muhammad gathered an army of 10,000 Muslim converts and marched on the city of Mecca. The conquest went largely uncontested and Muhammad seized the city with little bloodshed.

_In 632, a few months after returning from the Farewell Pilgrimage, Muhammad fell ill and died. By the time of his death, most of the Arabian Peninsula had converted to Islam._


----------



## RnR

*8 June 1949 – George Orwell's Nineteen Eighty-Four is first published.*

Nineteen Eighty-Four, often published as 1984, is a dystopian novel published on 8 June 1949 by English author George Orwell. The novel is set in the year 1984 when most of the world population have become victims of perpetual war, omnipresent government surveillance and public manipulation. In the novel, Great Britain ("Airstrip One") has become a province of a superstate named Oceania. Oceania is ruled by the "Party", who employ the "Thought Police" to persecute individualism and independent thinking. The Party's leader is Big Brother, who enjoys an intense cult of personality but may not even exist.
_
George Orwell at the BBC in 1941. First edition cover, 8 June 1949._






As literary political fiction and dystopian science-fiction, Nineteen Eighty-Four is a classic novel in content, plot, and style. Many of its terms and concepts, such as Big Brother, doublethink, thoughtcrime, Newspeak, Room 101, telescreen, and memory hole, have entered into common usage since its publication in 1949.

_Nineteen Eighty-Four popularised the adjective Orwellian, which describes official deception, secret surveillance, brazenly misleading terminology, and manipulation of recorded history by a totalitarian or authoritarian state._


----------



## mellowyellow

A Japanese soldier wades into the sea off Cape Endaiadere, New Guinea, with a grenade against his head moments before it goes off, defying an Australian soldier calling on him to surrender, December 18, 1942


----------



## mellowyellow

Pascal Sebah photo "Turkish Cafe" 1870's.

_Turkish Coffee Culture: Istanbul has long been the home to coffee houses and the various groups and intellectuals who spent time in them since the advent of coffee culture in the 16th century during the Ottoman era._


----------



## RnR

*9 June 1672 – Peter the Great, Russian emperor is born.*

Peter the Great (9 June 1672 – 8 February 1725) ruled the Tsardom of Russia and later the Russian Empire from 7 May 1682 until his death in 1725. Peter implemented sweeping reforms aimed at modernising Russia. Heavily influenced by his advisors from Western Europe, he reorganised the Russian army along modern lines and dreamed of making Russia a maritime power.

He faced much opposition to these policies at home but brutally suppressed rebellions against his authority. Peter implemented social modernisation in an absolute manner by introducing French and western dress to his court and requiring courtiers, state officials, and the military to shave their beards and adopt modern clothing styles. In 1712, Peter moved his capital from Moscow to Saint Petersburg which he established in 1703.

_Portrait of Peter I by Godfrey Kneller in 1698, this portrait was Peter's gift to the King of England. Portrait by Paul Delaroche, 1838._






Through a number of successful wars, Peter the Great expanded the Tsardom into a much larger empire that became a major European power. He led a cultural revolution that replaced some of the traditionalist and medieval social and political systems with ones that were modern, scientific, Westernised and based on the Enlightenment. His reforms made a lasting impact on Russia, and many institutions of Russian government trace their origins to the reign of Peter the Great.


----------



## RnR

*10 June 1692 – Bridget Bishop is hanged for witchcraft at Gallows Hill near Salem, Massachusetts.*

Bridget Bishop (circa 1632 – 10 June 1692) was the first person executed for witchcraft during the Salem witch trials in 1692. Altogether, about 72 people were accused and tried, while 19 others were executed.

_Bishop was sentenced to death and hanged on 10 June 1692._






Bishop was accused of bewitching five young women, Abigail Williams, Ann Putnam, Jr., Mercy Lewis, Mary Walcott, and Elizabeth Hubbard, on the date of her examination by the authorities, 19 April 1692. Bishop may have been accused because she stood to inherit from her deceased husband. Reportedly, Bridget Bishop had an unusual personality. She was said to own a tavern in her home, where illegal shuffleboard was played and minors were served. She deliberately dressed differently, in a trademark red tunic, and was very outspoken.


----------



## RnR

*11 June 1776 – The US Continental Congress appoints the Committee of Five to draft the Declaration of Independence.*

The delegates of the United Colonies in Congress resolved to postpone until Monday, July 1, the final consideration of whether or not to declare the several sovereign independencies of the United Colonies, which had been proposed by the North Carolina resolutions. During these allotted three weeks Congress agreed to appoint a committee to draft a broadside statement to proclaim to the world the reasons for taking America out of the British Empire.

_The Committee of Five: L to R, Roger Sherman, Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson, John Adams and Robert R. Livingston._






The Committee of Five of the Second Continental Congress was a team of five men who drafted and presented to the Congress what would become America's Declaration of Independence of July 4, 1776. This Declaration committee operated from June 11, 1776, until July 5, 1776, the day on which the Declaration was published.


----------



## RnR

*12 June 1817 – Karl Drais first rode his invention the Laufmaschine, the earliest form of a bicycle, in Germany.*

Karl Freiherr von Drais (1785–1851) was a German Baron, state of Baden official and a prolific inventor, who invented the Laufmaschine or ”running machine", later called the Velocipede or Draisine, and nicknamed the hobby horse or dandy horse. This was his most popular and widely recognised invention. It incorporated the two-wheeler principle that is basic to the bicycle and motorcycle and was the beginning of mechanised personal transport.

_Karl von Drais on his original Laufmaschine, the earliest two-wheeler, in 1819. Artist unknown. A Laufmaschine from around 1820. Kurpfalzisches Museum in Heidelberg, Germany._






However, after marketing the Velocipede it became apparent that roads were so rutted by carriages that it was hard to balance on the machine for long, so Velocipede riders took to the sidewalks and moved far too quickly, endangering pedestrians. Consequently, authorities in Germany, Great Britain, the United States, and even Calcutta banned its use, which ended its vogue for decades.

_Baron Karl Drais circa 1820. Commemorative stamps._






Drais also invented the earliest typewriter with a keyboard in 1821. He later developed an early stenograph machine which used 16 characters in 1827, a device to record piano music on paper in 1812, the first meat grinder, and a wood-saving cooker including the earliest hay chest. He also invented two four-wheeled human powered vehicles in 1813/1814, the second of which he presented in Vienna to the congress carving up Europe after Napoleon's defeat. In later years he developed a foot-driven human powered railroad vehicle whose name "Draisine" is used even today for railroad handcars.


----------



## mellowyellow

Leaders of G7 states with members of the royal family, May 1977, the first G5 summit hosted by the UK


----------



## mellowyellow

Women of the Red Cross making masks during the pandemic of 1918.


----------



## mellowyellow

It’s not that uncommon to get snow in Jerusalem but the storm on February 25th, 1921 was quite severe.

_The British were victorious over the Ottomans in the Middle East during World War I and victory in Palestine was a step towards dismemberment of that empire. General Sir Edmund Allenby, commander-in-chief of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force, entered Jerusalem on foot out of respect for the Holy City, on 11 December 1917.

By the time General Allenby took Jerusalem from the Ottomans in 1917, the new city was a patchwork of neighbourhoods and communities, each with a distinct ethnic character. This continued under British rule, as the New City of Jerusalem grew outside the old city walls, and the Old City of Jerusalem gradually emerged as little more than an impoverished older neighbourhood...................

https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/jerusalem-snow/_


----------



## Pappy

Authored by Charlene Crandall, Melbourne, FL:
Nazi POW's in Melbourne.

Hitler’s Soldiers In Florida
an article in Orlando Sentinel by Joseph R. Morgan

"The citrus industry of Central Florida was the major beneficiary of the first wave of branch camp expansion in Florida," writes Robert D. Billinger Jr., a professor at North Carolina's Wingate College, in his in 2000 book Hitler's Soldiers in the Sunshine State."

A small camp of 127 POWs was located in Melbourne and another 148 in Clewiston to harvest sugarcane, where they slept in tents and it was very hot in the fields. The POWs were guarded by 20 Americans.

Florida has a long history of putting state and county prisoners to work, but few realize that some of those workers were prisoners of war. German POWs ended up on U.S. soil during World War II because the Nazis controlled much of Europe, leaving the Allies few choices. Holding German POWs across the Atlantic was safer that setting up prison camps in Britain. Most of the time,  people didn't know we were hosting POWs on American soil.

As many as 10,000 German POWs were held at Florida camps. They worked in citrus groves, packinghouses, lumber mills, laundries, building supply yards, plant nurseries, cement plants and box plants. Florida needed workers during the war because so many people were serving in the military or working at defense-related jobs. 

The United States opened camps for 378,000 prisoners of war from 1942 until 1946. Many of the Florida prisoners were German U-boat sailors. German boats operated along the Atlantic coast and the Caribbean and there were even scattered historical references to U-boats spotted in the St. Johns River. Many of these prisoners were from the North Afrika Korp, which were settled in the 48 states, with 10,000 located in 27 camps in Florida. Some of the POWs were from Italy.

Many POWs were not released after the war, but were sent to France and Britain to work to clean up damages from the war, including digging up old bombs, cleaning out rivers and streams, installing sewerage systems and otherwise putting things right. Nobody wins in war.

 Source: Jim Robinson, Orlando Sentinel, February 22, 2004.

Robert D. Billinger Jr., Hitler’s Soldiers in the Sunshine State, January 1, 2000 





From: http://www.brevardcounty.us/docs/files/12springsummer.pdf


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 168875
> It’s not that uncommon to get snow in Jerusalem but the storm on February 25th, 1921 was quite severe.
> 
> _The British were victorious over the Ottomans in the Middle East during World War I and victory in Palestine was a step towards dismemberment of that empire. General Sir Edmund Allenby, commander-in-chief of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force, entered Jerusalem on foot out of respect for the Holy City, on 11 December 1917.
> 
> By the time General Allenby took Jerusalem from the Ottomans in 1917, the new city was a patchwork of neighbourhoods and communities, each with a distinct ethnic character. This continued under British rule, as the New City of Jerusalem grew outside the old city walls, and the Old City of Jerusalem gradually emerged as little more than an impoverished older neighbourhood...................
> 
> https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/jerusalem-snow/_


Some wonderful photos in your link Mellowyellow, thank you.


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Authored by Charlene Crandall, Melbourne, FL:
> Nazi POW's in Melbourne.
> 
> Hitler’s Soldiers In Florida
> an article in Orlando Sentinel by Joseph R. Morgan
> 
> "The citrus industry of Central Florida was the major beneficiary of the first wave of branch camp expansion in Florida," writes Robert D. Billinger Jr., a professor at North Carolina's Wingate College, in his in 2000 book Hitler's Soldiers in the Sunshine State."
> 
> A small camp of 127 POWs was located in Melbourne and another 148 in Clewiston to harvest sugarcane, where they slept in tents and it was very hot in the fields. The POWs were guarded by 20 Americans.
> 
> Florida has a long history of putting state and county prisoners to work, but few realize that some of those workers were prisoners of war. German POWs ended up on U.S. soil during World War II because the Nazis controlled much of Europe, leaving the Allies few choices. Holding German POWs across the Atlantic was safer that setting up prison camps in Britain. Most of the time,  people didn't know we were hosting POWs on American soil.
> 
> As many as 10,000 German POWs were held at Florida camps. They worked in citrus groves, packinghouses, lumber mills, laundries, building supply yards, plant nurseries, cement plants and box plants. Florida needed workers during the war because so many people were serving in the military or working at defense-related jobs.
> 
> The United States opened camps for 378,000 prisoners of war from 1942 until 1946. Many of the Florida prisoners were German U-boat sailors. German boats operated along the Atlantic coast and the Caribbean and there were even scattered historical references to U-boats spotted in the St. Johns River. Many of these prisoners were from the North Afrika Korp, which were settled in the 48 states, with 10,000 located in 27 camps in Florida. Some of the POWs were from Italy.
> 
> Many POWs were not released after the war, but were sent to France and Britain to work to clean up damages from the war, including digging up old bombs, cleaning out rivers and streams, installing sewerage systems and otherwise putting things right. Nobody wins in war.
> 
> Source: Jim Robinson, Orlando Sentinel, February 22, 2004.
> 
> Robert D. Billinger Jr., Hitler’s Soldiers in the Sunshine State, January 1, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.brevardcounty.us/docs/files/12springsummer.pdf
> View attachment 168884View attachment 168885View attachment 168886View attachment 168887


Fascinating and sad story Pappy, thank you.


----------



## RnR

*13 June 1514 – Henry Grace à Dieu Henry VIII's flagship is dedicated. At over 1,000 tons the largest warship in the world at this time was built at the new Woolwich Dockyard in England,*

Henry Grace à Dieu or "Henry Grace of God", also known as Great Harry, was an English carrack or "great ship" of the King's Fleet in the 16th century. Contemporary with the Mary Rose, Henry Grace à Dieu was even larger. She was the first English two-decker and when launched she was, at 1500 tons burthen, the largest and most powerful warship in Europe.






However, very early on it became apparent that the ship was top heavy. She was plagued with heavy rolling in rough seas and her poor stability adversely affected gun accuracy and general performance as a fighting platform. To correct this, she underwent a substantial remodelling in Erith in 1536.

_Henry Grace à Dieu saw little action. She was present at the Battle of the Solent against French forces in 1545, in which the Mary Rose sank. Overall, she was used more as a diplomatic vessel, taking Henry VIII to the summit with Francis I of France at the Field of the Cloth of Gold. After the accession of Edward VI in 1547, she was renamed for him. Her fate is uncertain; she may have been destroyed by fire at Woolwich in 1553, or ended up as a discarded hulk on the bank of the River Thames._


----------



## RnR

*13 June 1923 – Vegemite is first introduced to Australian shops.*

_On 13 June 1923 a dark brown paste hit grocery shelves around Australia. It had been invented after a few lean wartime years when imports of Marmite from Britain had dried up due to World War I._

Vegemite's story began in 1922 when the Fred Walker Company, which would later become Kraft Food Company, hired a young chemist to develop a spread from one of the richest known natural sources in the Vitamin B group – brewer’s yeast. After months of laboratory tests, Dr. Cyril P Callister, Australia’s leading food technologist of the 1920s and 30s, developed a tasty, spreadable paste. It was labelled ‘Pure Vegetable Extract’.
_
Creator Dr Cyril P Callister. Various vintage advertisements. Vegemite jars over the years._






Rationed in Australia during World War II, Vegemite was included in Australian Army rations and by the late 1940s was used in nine out of ten Australian homes. Vegemite's rise to popularity was further helped by marketing campaigns that began in 1954, using groups of smiling, healthy children singing a catchy jingle titled "We're happy little Vegemites". 

_Today, over 22 million jars of Vegemite are sold every year and it's regarded as an iconic product of Australia._


----------



## mellowyellow

*Giant Mark Twain Redwood, California, 1892*
N.E. Beckwith
note the saw that was used


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 168156
> American paratroopers just before they took off for the initial assault on D-Day, 6 June 1944.


My father was in this part of the operation.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 168875
> It’s not that uncommon to get snow in Jerusalem but the storm on February 25th, 1921 was quite severe.
> 
> _The British were victorious over the Ottomans in the Middle East during World War I and victory in Palestine was a step towards dismemberment of that empire. General Sir Edmund Allenby, commander-in-chief of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force, entered Jerusalem on foot out of respect for the Holy City, on 11 December 1917.
> 
> By the time General Allenby took Jerusalem from the Ottomans in 1917, the new city was a patchwork of neighbourhoods and communities, each with a distinct ethnic character. This continued under British rule, as the New City of Jerusalem grew outside the old city walls, and the Old City of Jerusalem gradually emerged as little more than an impoverished older neighbourhood...................
> 
> https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/jerusalem-snow/_


Some wonderful photos in your link Mellowyellow, thank you.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 169094
> *Giant Mark Twain Redwood, California, 1892*
> N.E. Beckwith
> note the saw that was used


Such a huge tree, I wonder how old it was. Sad to see the ancient giants brought down IMO. My dad was similar and is pictured below with a very large felled tree on our property in central NSW Australia in the 1950s.


----------



## RnR

*14 June 1789 – HMS Bounty mutiny survivors including Captain William Bligh and 18 others reach Timor after a nearly 7,400 km journey in an open boat.*

_The mutiny on the Royal Navy vessel HMS Bounty took place in the south Pacific on 28 April 1789. Led by Acting Lieutenant Fletcher Christian, disaffected crewmen seized control of the ship from their captain, Lieutenant William Bligh. Fletcher Christian cast Bligh and 19 men adrift in a 23-foot launch, so crowded it was dangerously low in the water. They were supplied with about five days' food and water, a sextant, compass and nautical tables and Purcell's tool chest. At the last minute the mutineers threw four cutlasses down into the boat._

Bligh hoped to find water and food on Tofua, then proceed to the nearby island of Tongatapu to seek help from King Poulaho, whom he knew from his visit with Cook, in provisioning the boat for a voyage to the Dutch East Indies. Ashore at Tofua, there were encounters with natives who were initially friendly but grew more menacing as time passed. On 2 May, four days after landing, Bligh realised that an attack was imminent. He directed his men back to the sea.

_Fletcher Christian and the mutineers turn Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 others adrift, painting by Robert Dodd, 1790. Bligh's open-boat voyage, National Maritime Museum, Greenwich._






Their best chance of salvation, Bligh reckoned, lay in sailing directly to the Dutch settlement of Coupang in Timor, using the rations presently on board. This was a journey of some 6,500 km to the west, beyond the Endeavour Strait. Bligh endeavoured to continue his journal throughout the voyage, observing, sketching, and charting as they made their way west. To keep up morale, he told stories of his prior experiences at sea, got the men singing, and occasionally said prayers.

_On 14 June 1789, with a makeshift Union Jack hoisted, Bligh's craft sailed into Coupang harbour._


----------



## RnR

*14 June 1946 – Donald Trump, American businessman, television personality and 45th President of the United States is born.*

Donald Trump's ancestors originated from the German village of Kallstadt in Palatinate on his father's side, and from the Outer Hebrides isles of Scotland on his mother's side. All his grandparents, and his mother, were born in Europe. Donald's mother Mary Anne MacLeod was born in Tong, Lewis, Scotland. In 1930, at age 18, she emigrated to New York where she worked as a maid.

_Fred Trump. Mary Anne MacLeod in 1935. Donald Trump's childhood home._






Trump's father Fred was born in 1905 in the Bronx, and started working with his mother in real estate when he was 15, shortly after his father's death. Their company, Elizabeth Trump and Son, was primarily active in the New York boroughs of Queens and Brooklyn. Fred eventually built and sold thousands of houses, barracks and apartments. Fred and Mary were married in 1936.

_Donald Trump left in a family portrait with his siblings._






Donald Trump was born on 14 June 1946 at the Jamaica Hospital Medical Center, Queens, New York City. He was the fourth of five children born to Fred and Mary Anne Trump. Trump grew up with three elder siblings—Maryanne, Fred Jr., and Elizabeth—as well as a younger brother named Robert.


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> Such a huge tree, I wonder how old it was. Sad to see the ancient giants brought down IMO. My dad was similar and is pictured below with a very large felled tree on our property in central NSW Australia in the 1950s.


Great photo RnR


----------



## RadishRose

Interesting posts, all!


----------



## Buckeye

Happy Birthday President Trump!


----------



## mellowyellow

Adolf Hitler with a unit of the Luftwaffe Fallschirmjager called "The Green devils" who captured the belgian fort at Eben Emael on 11 May , June 1940 

 Unusual uniforms.  
_They were designed to fit under a parachute as it was felt that as airborne infantry would spend most of their time jumping from planes towards key targets. From analyzing combat in 1940, it was felt that the airborne should have uniforms more suited for extended combat than jumping so by 1942 the Luftwaffe (as well as the American and British airborne units who stole the design) had replaced the reinforced crotch on the coat to simply reinforcing the crotch on their pants. _


----------



## RnR

*15 June 1215 – King John of England puts his seal to the Magna Carta.*

John (1166–1216) was King of England from 1199 until his death in 1216. When John's attempt to defeat Philip II of France in 1214 failed and he returned to England, he faced a rebellion by many of his barons, who were unhappy with his fiscal policies and his treatment of many of England's most powerful nobles. On 15 June 1215, on the banks of the Thames in Runnymede, the embattled King met the English barons, who had backed his failed war against the French and were seeking to limit his powers. The weakened monarch had little choice but to witness the sealing of what some say is the world’s most important document, one that, symbolically at least, established a new relationship between the king and his subjects.
_
King John and the barons at Runnymede, the signing. Woodcut, 1864._






The Magna Carta’s importance lies in the fact that it was essentially the first written constitution in European history. Although the restrictions it put on the king were quite mild in hindsight, it was vital for showing that a monarch’s power could be curtailed and he had to answer to his people. The charter became part of English political life and was typically renewed by each monarch in turn. The Magna Carta influenced the early American colonists in the Thirteen Colonies and the formation of the American Constitution in 1787, which became the supreme law of the land in the new republic of the United States. The charter remained a powerful, iconic document, even after almost all of its content was repealed from the statute books in the 19th and 20th centuries.

_Magna Carta still forms an important symbol of liberty today, often cited by politicians and campaigners, and is held in great respect by the British and American legal communities, Lord Denning describing it as "the greatest constitutional document of all times – the foundation of the freedom of the individual against the arbitrary authority of the despot"._


----------



## RnR

*15 June 1844 – Vulcanised rubber is patented by Charles Goodyear.*

Customers had eagerly purchased the first shoes, boots, raincoats, and other items made of rubberised cloth. However it soon became apparent that these products performed particularly badly in the harsh American environment. In the heat of summer the rubber goods turned into a gooey, foul-smelling mess; in the winter, they froze stiff. These problems set off the "Great India Rubber Panic" of the 1830s causing most of New England's rubber factories to close. Determined to find a way to make rubber stable and pliable, Goodyear moved his family to Massachusetts.

_On 15 June 1844, after a decade of hardship and perseverance, Charles Goodyear received a patent for vulcanised rubber. After a series of failures, finally, on a winter's day in 1839, Goodyear hit on a formula that worked. He either dropped or placed some of his sulfur and rubber concoction onto a wood burning stove, and the leather-like form that resulted was the world's first vulcanised rubber._






Although he was hailed as a great inventor at international expositions in the 1850s, Charles Goodyear was barely solvent when he died in 1860. Today, vulcanisation refers to a range of processes for hardening rubbers, originally it referred to Goodyear's treatment of natural rubber with sulfur.


----------



## RnR

*15 June 1904 – A fire aboard the steamboat SS General Slocum in New York City's East River kills over 1,000.*

The General Slocum was a sidewheel passenger steamboat built in Brooklyn, New York, in 1891. During her service history, she was involved in a number of mishaps, including multiple groundings and collisions.






On 15 June 1904, General Slocum caught fire and sank in the East River of New York City. At the time of the accident, she was on a chartered run carrying members of St. Mark's Evangelical Lutheran Church to a church picnic. This was an annual rite for the local German group, which had made the trip for 17 consecutive years. The passengers, mostly women and children, had boarded General Slocum, which was to sail up the East River and then eastward across the Long Island Sound to Locust Grove, a picnic site on Long Island.

_An estimated 1,021 of the 1,342 people on board died._


----------



## RnR

*16 June 1779 – Spain declares war on the Kingdom of Great Britain, and the Great Siege of Gibraltar begins.*

_In 1779 during the American War of Independence, France and Spain signed the Treaty of Aranjuez wherein they agreed to aid one another in recovering lost territory from Britain_

 On 16 June 1779, Spain declared war on Great Britain, France having done so the year before. France and Spain sought to secure Gibraltar, which was a key link in Britain's control of the Mediterranean Sea, and expected its capture to be relatively quick, just a precursor to a Franco-Spanish invasion of Great Britain.

_The Great Siege of Gibraltar at three years and seven months, is the longest siege endured by the British Armed Forces and one of the longest sieges in history. Panorama of the Grand Assault by French and Spanish warships, showing one ship exploding with the infantry and artillery on land in right foreground._






_The Siege of Gibraltar was the largest action fought during the war in terms of numbers, particularly the Grand Assault of 18 September 1782 which involved huge numbers - 60,000 men, 49 ships of the line and ten specially designed newly invented floating batteries against 5,000 men of the Gibraltar garrison. This assault was a disastrous failure which caused heavy losses for the Bourbon allies._


----------



## RnR

*16 June 1961 – Rudolf Nureyev defects from the Soviet Union.*

Rudolf Khametovich Nureyev (1938–1993) was a Soviet ballet dancer and choreographer. He danced with The Royal Ballet in London and was director of the Paris Opera Ballet from 1983 to 1989 and its chief choreographer until October 1992. Named Lord of the Dance, Rudolf Nureyev is regarded as one of ballet's most gifted male dancers. In addition to his technical prowess, Rudolf Nureyev was an accomplished choreographer.

_Rudolf Nureyev contemplative in Paris after his defection. Nureyev in his dressing room circa 1974._






On 16 June 1961 the Mariinsky group had gathered at Le Bourget Airport in Paris to fly to London. Mariinsky's artistic director Konstantin Sergeyev took Nureyev aside and told him that he would have to return to Moscow for a special performance in the Kremlin. Nureyev became suspicious and refused. Next he was told that his mother had fallen severely ill and he needed to come home immediately to see her, Nureyev refused again, believing that on return to the USSR he was likely to be imprisoned. With the help of French police and a Parisian socialite friend – Clara Saint, Nureyev got away from his KGB minders and asked for asylum.

_Rudolf Nureyev died in France from AIDS complications at age 54 on 6 January 1993._


----------



## RnR

*17 June 1631 – Mumtaz Mahal dies during childbirth. Her husband, Mughal emperor Shah Jahan I, will spend the next 17 years building her mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.*

Mirza Shahabuddin Baig Muhammad Khan Shah Jahan was the fifth Mughal emperor who ruled ruled the Mughal Empire on the Indian subcontinent. The period of his reign was considered the golden age of Mughal architecture. Shah Jahan erected many monuments, the best known of which is the Taj Mahal at Agra, built as a tomb for his beloved wife Mumtaz Mahal.

_Mumtaz Mahal and Shah Jahan._






Mumtaz Mahal died on 17 June 1631 in Burhanpur, Deccan, during the birth of her fourteenth child, a daughter named Gauhara Begum.

*The Taj Mahal is considered to be a monument of "undying love".*

Its structure was drawn with great care and architects from all over the world were called for this purpose. The building took twenty years to complete and was constructed from white marble underlaid with brick.


----------



## RnR

*17 June 1885 – The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York Harbor.*

The Statue of Liberty was a gift from the people of France to the people of the United States and was designed by French sculptor Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi and built in France by Gustave Eiffel. As the project evolved Bartholdi made alterations in the design. In 1877, Bartholdi concentrated on completing the head, which was exhibited at the 1878 Paris World's Fair.

_The right arm and torch on display at the 1876 Centennial Exposition. The completed head of the Statue of Liberty was showcased at the Paris World's Fair in 1878. The Statue of Liberty arriving in New York Harbor on 17 June 1885._






On 17 June 1885, the French steamer Isère, laden with the Statue of Liberty, reached the New York port safely. Two hundred thousand people lined the docks and hundreds of boats put to sea to welcome the Isère. New Yorkers displayed their new-found enthusiasm for the statue, as the French vessel arrived with the crates holding the disassembled statue on board.


----------



## mellowyellow

You’ve seen the famous Lunch atop a skyscraper photo, here is Charles C. Ebbets the man who took it

Formerly attributed to "unknown", and often misattributed to Lewis Hine, it was credited to Charles C. Ebbets in 2003. Evidence confirming his authorship held in the Ebbets' Estate archives include original work orders showing invoices to Rockefeller Center for the time period surrounding the photo, letters of recommendation from his work at Rockefeller Center when the photo was taken, a copy of the original article from the NY Herald Tribune when the photo first appeared in 1932 in his own scrapbook of his work, photos from his office in NY taken in 1932 showing the image on a bulletin board display of his work, and a negative of him at work on the site that day.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 169591
> You’ve seen the famous Lunch atop a skyscraper photo, here is Charles C. Ebbets the man who took it
> 
> Formerly attributed to "unknown", and often misattributed to Lewis Hine, it was credited to Charles C. Ebbets in 2003. Evidence confirming his authorship held in the Ebbets' Estate archives include original work orders showing invoices to Rockefeller Center for the time period surrounding the photo, letters of recommendation from his work at Rockefeller Center when the photo was taken, a copy of the original article from the NY Herald Tribune when the photo first appeared in 1932 in his own scrapbook of his work, photos from his office in NY taken in 1932 showing the image on a bulletin board display of his work, and a negative of him at work on the site that day.
> 
> View attachment 169590


Wow ... love those photos, thanks Mellowyellow.


----------



## RnR

*18 June 1812 – The United States declaration of war upon the United Kingdom is signed by President James Madison.*






An Act Declaring War between the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland and the Dependencies Thereof and the United States of America and Their Territories was passed by the United States Congress on 18 June 1812, thereby beginning the War of 1812. President James Madison, after receiving heavy pressure from the War Hawks in Congress, signed the American declaration of war into law.

_War of 1812 clockwise from top: Damage to the U.S. Capitol after the Burning of Washington; the mortally wounded Isaac Brock spurs on the York Volunteers at the battle of Queenston Heights; USS Constitution vs HMS Guerriere; The death of Tecumseh in 1813; Andrew Jackson defeats the British assault on New Orleans._






At home, the British faced mounting opposition to wartime taxation and demands to reopen trade with America. With Napoleon’s first abdication on 4 April 1814 and the blockade of France ended, the British were then able to increase the strength of the blockade on the United States coast, annihilating American maritime trade and bringing the United States government near to bankruptcy.

_Peace negotiations began in August 1814 and the Treaty of Ghent was signed on December 24 as neither side wanted to continue fighting._


----------



## RnR

*18 June 1815 – Napoleon is defeated in The Battle of Waterloo ending the Napoleonic Wars.*

The Battle of Waterloo was fought on Sunday, 18 June 1815, near Waterloo in present-day Belgium, then part of the United Kingdom of the Netherlands. A French army under the command of Napoleon Bonaparte was defeated by two of the armies of the Seventh Coalition: a British-led Allied army under the command of the Duke of Wellington, and a Prussian army under the command of Gebhard Leberecht von Blücher, Prince of Wahlstatt. The battle marked the end of the Napoleonic Wars.

_"The morning after the battle of Waterloo”. John Heaviside Clark, 1816. Harrowing scenes on the battle-field the morning after the Napoleon's defeat._






_The French army of around 69,000 consisted of 48,000 infantry, 14,000 cavalry, and 7,000 artillery with 250 guns. Wellington’s troops consisted of 67,000 men: 50,000 infantry, 11,000 cavalry, and 6,000 artillery with 150 guns. Two and a half Prussian army corps, or 48,000 men, were engaged at Waterloo. Waterloo cost Wellington around 15,000 dead or wounded and Blücher some 7,000. Napoleon's losses were 24,000 to 26,000 killed or wounded and included 6,000 to 7,000 captured with an additional 15,000 deserting subsequent to the battle and over the following days._

Napoleon abdicated for the second time four days later, and on 7 July coalition forces entered Paris. The defeat at Waterloo ended Napoleon's rule as Emperor of the French, and marked the end of his Hundred Days return from exile.


----------



## RnR

*18 June 1908 – Japanese immigration to Brazil begins when 781 people arrive in Santos aboard the ship Kasato Maru.*

The first Japanese immigrants arrived in Brazil in 1908. Brazil is home to the largest Japanese population outside Japan. According to the Brazilian Institute of Geography and Statistics, as of 2009 there were approximately 1.6 million people of Japanese descent in Brazil, and estimated at just under 1.5 million as of 2014.

_The first Japanese immigrants, 790 people, mostly farmers, came to Brazil on the Kasato Maru arriving on 18 June 1908._






Between the end of the 19th and early 20th centuries, coffee was the main export product of Brazil. At first, Brazilian farmers used African slave labour in the coffee plantations, but in 1850, the slave traffic was abolished in Brazil. The end of feudalism in Japan generated great poverty in the rural population, so many Japanese began to emigrate in search of better living conditions. In 1907, the Brazilian and the Japanese governments signed a treaty permitting Japanese migration to Brazil. 

_In the first seven years, 3,434 more Japanese families totalling 14,983 people arrived. The beginning of World War I in 1914 started a boom in Japanese migration to Brazil; such that between 1917 and 1940 over 164,000 Japanese came to Brazil, 75% of them going to Sao Paulo, where most of the coffee plantations were located._


----------



## RnR

*19 June 1820 – Sir Joseph Banks, British naturalist and botanist on Cook's first voyage, dies.*

_Sir Joseph Banks, 1st Baronet, GCB, PRS, 24 February 1743 – 19 June 1820, was an English naturalist, botanist, and patron of the natural sciences. Banks made his name on the 1766 natural-history expedition to Newfoundland and Labrador. He took part in Captain James Cook's first great voyage of 1768–1771, visiting Brazil, Tahiti, and after 6 months in New Zealand, Australia, returning to immediate fame._

Banks advocated British settlement in New South Wales and colonisation of Australia, as well as the establishment of Botany Bay as a place for the reception of convicts, and advised the British government on all Australian matters. He is credited with introducing the eucalyptus, acacia, and the genus named after him, Banksia, to the Western world. Around 80 species of plants bear his name. He was the leading founder of the African Association and a member of the Society of Dilettanti, which helped to establish the Royal Academy.

_Sir Joseph Banks, as painted by Sir Joshua Reynolds in 1773. Banks painted by Benjamin West in 1773. A Australian banksia as depicted from his Endeavour voyage when Joseph Banks and fellow naturalist Daniel Solander collected over 30,000 specimens of plants._






He held the position of president of the Royal Society for over 41 years. He advised King George III on the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, and by sending botanists around the world to collect plants, he made Kew the world's leading botanical gardens. He is credited for bringing 30,000 plant specimens home with him; amongst them, he discovered 1,400. Banks was knighted in 1781.

_Banks's health began to fail early in the 19th century and he suffered from gout every winter, but his mind remained as vigorous as ever. He died on 19 June 1820 in Spring Grove House, Isleworth, London, and was buried at St Leonard's Church, Heston._


----------



## RnR

*19 June 1953 – Cold War: Julius and Ethel Rosenberg are executed at Sing Sing, in New York.*

Julius and Ethel Rosenberg were United States citizens who spied for the Soviet Union and were tried, convicted, and executed by the United States government on 19 June 1953. They provided top-secret information about radar, sonar, and jet propulsion engines to the USSR and were accused of transmitting nuclear weapon designs to the Soviet Union; at that time the United States was the only country with nuclear weapons.
_
Julius and Ethel Rosenberg, separated by heavy wire screen as they leave U.S. Court House after being found guilty by jury._






Other convicted co-conspirators were imprisoned, including Ethel's brother, David Greenglass, who supplied documents from Los Alamos to Julius and who served 10 years of a 15-year sentence; Harry Gold, who identified Greenglass and served 15 years in federal prison as the courier for Greenglass. Klaus Fuchs, a German scientist working in Los Alamos and handled by Gold, provided vastly more important information to the Soviets. He was convicted in Great Britain and served nine years and four months in prison.


----------



## RnR

*19 June 1978 – Garfield, holder of the Guinness World Record for the world's most widely syndicated comic strip, makes its debut.*

Garfield is an American comic strip created by Jim Davis. Published since 1978, it chronicles the life of the title character, the cat Garfield; Jon, his owner; and Jon's dog, Odie. As of 2013, it was syndicated in roughly 2,580 newspapers and journals, and held the Guinness World Record for being the world's most widely syndicated comic strip.

_First appearance: 19 June 1978._




_Garfield is an orange, fuzzy tabby cat born in the kitchen of an Italian restaurant who immediately ate all the pasta and lasagna in sight, thus developing his love and obsession for lasagna and pizza._

Garfield has inspired merchandise earning $750 million to $1 billion annually. In addition to the various merchandise and commercial tie-ins, the strip has spawned several animated television specials, two animated television series, two theatrical feature-length animated films, and three fully CGI animated direct-to-video movies.

_Garfield on 18 June 2018, the eve of his 40th birthday._


----------



## mellowyellow

U.S. Pres. Jimmy Carter and Soviet General Secretary Leonid Brezhnev signing the Strategic Arms Limitation Talks (SALT II) treaty in Vienna, June 18, 1979.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

*20 June 1756 – A British garrison is imprisoned in the Black Hole of Calcutta.*

_The Black Hole of Calcutta was a small prison or dungeon in Fort William where troops of Siraj ud-Daulah, the Nawab of Bengal, held British prisoners of war for one fatal night on 20 June 1756, after the Bengali army captured the fort._

The local ruler, the Nawab of Bengal, Siraj ud-Daulah, was unhappy with the Company's political interference in the internal affairs of his province. The British merchants were undermining his political power so he ordered the immediate cessation of the reinforcement of Fort William, but the Company took no notice. In consequence to that British indifference to local Bengali authority, Siraj ud-Daulah organised his army and laid siege to Fort William.




In an effort to survive the losing battle, the British commander ordered the surviving soldiers of the garrison to escape, yet left behind 146 soldiers under the civilian command of John Zephaniah Holwell, an ex-military surgeon and a senior bureaucrat of the East India Company. The surviving defenders and civilians were captured and imprisoned in the fort’s prison, “the black hole” in soldiers' slang, a small room that only measured 4.30×5.50 metres. The conditions so cramped that many people died from suffocation and heat exhaustion.

_The next morning, when the black hole was opened, at 6.00 am, only about 23 of the prisoners remained alive._


----------



## RnR

*20 June 1782 – The U.S. Congress adopts the Great Seal of the United States.*

_The Great Seal of the United States is used to authenticate certain documents issued by the U.S. federal government. The phrase is used both for the physical seal itself (which is kept by the U.S. Secretary of State), and more generally for the design impressed upon it. The Great Seal was first used publicly in 1782._

On July 4, 1776, the same day that independence from Great Britain was declared by the thirteen states, the Continental Congress named the first committee to design a Great Seal, or national emblem, for the country. It took six years, three committees, and the contributions of fourteen men before the Congress finally accepted a design (which included elements proposed by each of the three committees) in 1782.

_Thomson's drawing of 1782. The Great Seal adopted in 1782: Obverse left and reverse right. The obverse depicts the national coat of arms, while the reverse depicts "A pyramid unfinished. In the zenith an eye in a triangle, surrounded by a glory, proper" and the mottoes Annuit cœptis and Novus ordo seclorum._





_Annuit Cœptis is translated by the U.S. State Department, the U.S. Mint, and the U.S. Treasury as, "He [God] has favored our undertakings". Novus ordo seclorum is translated as "New order of the ages". In its beak, the eagle clutches a scroll with the motto E pluribus unum translated as "Out of Many, One"._

On June 13, 1782, the Congress turned to its Secretary Charles Thomson, and provided all material submitted by the first three committees. Thomson took elements from all three previous committees, coming up with a new design which provided the basis for the final seal. The design was submitted to Congress on June 20, 1782 and was accepted the same day.


----------



## RnR

*20 June 1840 – Samuel Morse receives the patent for the telegraph.*

_Samuel Finley Breese Morse (1791–1872) was an American painter and inventor. After having established his reputation as a portrait painter, in his middle age Morse contributed to the invention of a single-wire telegraph system based on European telegraphs. He was a co-developer of the Morse code and helped to develop the commercial use of telegraphy._

In 1825 Morse was on a painting commission in Washington, DC. While Morse was painting, a horse messenger delivered a letter from his father that read, "Your dear wife is convalescent". The next day he received a letter from his father detailing his wife's sudden death. Morse immediately left Washington for his home at New Haven. By the time he arrived, his wife had already been buried. Heartbroken that for days he was unaware of his wife's failing health and her death, he decided to explore a means of rapid long distance communication.






While returning by ship from Europe in 1832, Morse encountered Charles Thomas Jackson of Boston, a man who was well schooled in electromagnetism. Witnessing various experiments with Jackson's electromagnet, Morse developed the concept of a single-wire telegraph. The original Morse telegraph, submitted with his patent application, is part of the collections of the National Museum of American History at the Smithsonian Institution. The patent is date stamped 20 June 1840.


----------



## mellowyellow

A baby stroller resistant to toxic gases, 1938 England


----------



## mellowyellow

Canterbury, UK
For a local second-hand bookshop look no further than _Catching Lives Books_, the fund-raising bookshop for Catching Lives which is run entirely by a dedicated team of volunteers.

We occupy the most photographed building in Canterbury after the Cathedral! The Crooked House (also known as Sir John Boys House) is a delightfully skewed 17th century half-timbered three story building at the extreme end of Palace Street. It has projecting jetties over Palace Street and Kings Street and is opposite the famous Kings School.


----------



## RnR

Mellowyellow, love your post picturing the crooked Catching Lives bookshop in Canterbury, amazing.
As for the English baby stroller resistant to toxic gases in 1938, I have no words


----------



## RnR

*21 June 1791 – King Louis XVI of France and his immediate family begin the Flight to Varennes during the French Revolution.*

The royal Flight to Varennes during the night of 20–21 June 1791 was a significant episode in the French Revolution in which King Louis XVI of France, his queen Marie Antoinette, and their immediate family unsuccessfully attempted to escape from Paris in order to initiate a counter-revolution at the head of loyal troops under royalist officers concentrated at Montmédy near the frontier.

_Louis XVI and his family, dressed as bourgeois, arrested in Varennes. Picture by Thomas Falcon Marshall._






They escaped only as far as the small town of Varennes, where they were arrested after having been identified at their previous stop in Sainte-Menehould where Jean-Baptiste Drouet, the postmaster, recognised the king from his portrait printed on an assignat. The king's flight was traumatic for France, inciting a wave of emotions that ranged from anxiety to violence and panic. The realisation that the king had effectually repudiated the revolutionary reforms made up to that point came as a shock to people who, until then, had seen him as a fundamentally well-meaning monarch who governed as a manifestation of God's will.


----------



## RnR

*21 June 1982 – Prince William, Duke of Cambridge is born.*

Prince William Arthur Philip Louis, Duke of Cambridge, KG, KT, PC, ADC, born 21 June 1982, is the elder son of Charles, Prince of Wales and Diana, Princess of Wales. Since birth, he has been second in the line of succession to the British throne.






William married Catherine Middleton on 29 April 2011 at Westminster Abbey. Hours before the wedding, he was created Duke of Cambridge, Earl of Strathearn, and Baron Carrickfergus. The couple have three children: Prince George, Princess Charlotte, and Prince Louis.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

The Karnofsky Jewish family, who immigrated to the United States from Lithuania, plowed a 7-year-old boy and adopted him into their home.  He was originally given homework to get food because he was a starving kid.  He remained in this Jewish family home, where for the first time in his life he was treated with kindness and tenderness.

 When she went to bed, Mrs. Karnovsky sang him a Russian lullaby, which she sang with her.
 He later learned to sing and play several Russian and Jewish songs.  Over time, this boy was adopted by the family.

 Karnofsky gave him money to buy his first instrument, which was a common instrument in Jewish families.  They really admired his musical talent.

Later, when he became a professional musician and composer, he used these Jewish melodies when composing!

This little black boy grew up and wrote a book about this Jewish family who adopted him in 1907.  And he spoke proudly to Yiddish.

 In memory of this family and for the rest of his life, he carried the Star of David and said that in this family he had learned to ′ ′ live real life and determination ”.

 This little boy was called Louis Armstrong.


----------



## mellowyellow

Women's protests in Iran (1979) against the forced imposition of Hijab


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> The Karnofsky Jewish family, who immigrated to the United States from Lithuania, plowed a 7-year-old boy and adopted him into their home.  He was originally given homework to get food because he was a starving kid.  He remained in this Jewish family home, where for the first time in his life he was treated with kindness and tenderness.
> 
> When she went to bed, Mrs. Karnovsky sang him a Russian lullaby, which she sang with her.
> He later learned to sing and play several Russian and Jewish songs.  Over time, this boy was adopted by the family.
> 
> Karnofsky gave him money to buy his first instrument, which was a common instrument in Jewish families.  They really admired his musical talent.
> 
> Later, when he became a professional musician and composer, he used these Jewish melodies when composing!
> 
> This little black boy grew up and wrote a book about this Jewish family who adopted him in 1907.  And he spoke proudly to Yiddish.
> 
> In memory of this family and for the rest of his life, he carried the Star of David and said that in this family he had learned to ′ ′ live real life and determination ”.
> 
> This little boy was called Louis Armstrong. View attachment 170362


Fascinating and inspiring story, thanks Pappy.   Love the cute pic, what a talent he became.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 170548
> Women's protests in Iran (1979) against the forced imposition of Hijab


How things have changed.


----------



## RnR

*22 June 1633 – The Holy Office in Rome forces Galileo Galilei to recant his view that the Sun, not the Earth, is the centre of the Universe.*

_Galileo Galilei (1564–1642) was an Italian polymath: astronomer, physicist, engineer, philosopher, and mathematician who made pioneering observations of nature with long-lasting implications for the study of physics._

In the Christian world prior to Galileo's conflict with the Church, the majority of educated people subscribed either to the Aristotelian geocentric view that the earth was the centre of the universe and that all heavenly bodies revolved around the Earth, or the Tychonic system that blended geocentrism with heliocentrism, with the Earth still at the centre of the universe and the sun, moon and stars revolving around the Earth, but with the other five planets revolving around the sun.






Religious opposition to heliocentrism arose from Biblical references; Galileo defended heliocentrism based on his astronomical observations of 1609. By 1615, Galileo's writings on heliocentrism had been submitted to the Roman Inquisition. In February 1616, an Inquisitorial commission declared heliocentrism to be "foolish and absurd in philosophy, and formally heretical since it explicitly contradicts in many places the sense of Holy Scripture." Pope Paul V instructed Cardinal Bellarmine to deliver this finding to Galileo. On 26 February, Galileo was called to Bellarmine's residence and ordered: ... to abandon completely... the opinion that the sun stands still at the centre of the world and the earth moves, and henceforth not to hold, teach, or defend it in any way whatever, either orally or in writing.






On 22 June 1633 Galileo was found "vehemently suspect of heresy”, namely, that the Sun lies motionless at the centre of the universe. He was sentenced to formal imprisonment at the pleasure of the Inquisition. On the following day, this was commuted to house arrest, which he remained under for the rest of his life. Galileo continued to receive visitors until he died on 8 January 1642, aged 77.


----------



## RnR

*23 June 1868 – Christopher Latham Sholes received a patent for an invention he called the "Type-Writer".*

Christopher Latham Sholes (February 14, 1819 – February 17, 1890) was an American inventor who invented the QWERTY keyboard, and along with Samuel W. Soule, Carlos Glidden and John Pratt, has been contended as one of the inventors of the first typewriter in the United States. He was also a newspaper publisher and Wisconsin politician.

_Christopher Sholes working on a typewriter._


----------



## mellowyellow

Geronimo and three of his Chiricahua warriors, one of which is his son Chappo, far left, circa 1886


----------



## mellowyellow

The 400 year-old bonsai tree that survived the bombing of Hiroshima

_.................The bomb wiped out 90 percent of the city, killing 80,000 Japanese immediately and eventually contributing to the death of at least 100,000 more. But besides some minor glass-related injuries, Yamaki and his family survived the blast, as did their prized bonsai trees, which were protected by a tall wall surrounding the outdoor nursery............... _

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/390-year-old-tree-survived-bombing-hiroshima-180956157/


----------



## RnR

*24 June 1374 – A sudden outbreak of St. John's Dance causes people in the streets of Aachen, Germany, to experience hallucinations and begin to jump and twitch uncontrollably until they collapse from exhaustion.*

_Dancing mania, also known as dancing plague, choreomania, St. John's Dance and St. Vitus's Dance, was a social phenomenon that occurred primarily in mainland Europe. It involved groups of people dancing erratically, sometimes thousands at a time. The mania affected men, women, and children who danced until they collapsed from exhaustion._

The earliest known outbreak of dancing mania occurred in the 7th century. Further outbreaks occurred during the 13th century, including one in 1237. The first major outbreak of the mania occurred between 1373 and 1374, with incidents reported in England, Germany and the Netherlands. On 24 June 1374, one of the biggest outbreaks began in Aachen, Germany before spreading to other places across Germany and to other countries such as Italy and Luxembourg. Further episodes occurred in 1375 and 1376, with incidents in France, Germany and Holland, and in 1381 there was an outbreak in Augsburg. Further incidents occurred in 1418 and in 1428 a monk danced to death in Schaffhausen.

_Dancing mania on a pilgrimage to the church at Sint-Jans-Molenbeek, a 1642 engraving by Hendrick Hondius after a 1564 drawing by Pieter Brueghel the Elder._






Another of the biggest outbreaks occurred in July 1518, in Strasbourg, where a woman named Frau Troffea began dancing in the street; within four days she had been joined by 33 others, and within a month there were 400, many of whom suffered heart attacks and died. Further incidents occurred during the 16th century, when the mania was at its peak. Dancing mania appears to have completely died out by the mid-17th century.

_There is no consensus among modern-day scholars as to the cause of dancing mania._


----------



## RnR

*24 June 1717 – The Premier Grand Lodge of England, the first Masonic Grand Lodge in the world, is founded in London.*

Freemasonry or Masonry consists of fraternal organisations that trace their origins to the local fraternities of stonemasons, which from the end of the fourteenth century regulated the qualifications of stonemasons and their interaction with authorities and clients.

Officially, the Grand Lodge of England was founded in London on St. John the Baptist's day, 24 June 1717, when four existing Lodges gathered at the Goose and Gridiron Ale-house in St. Paul's Church-yard in London and constituted themselves a Grand Lodge.

_Hogarth's Night – The drunk receiving the contents of a bucket is wearing a masonic master's jewel, and his servant's sword indicates a tyler. The man with the mop may be an allusion to the Tyler erasing chalk marks from the lodge floor. The Rummer and Grapes on the inn sign depict one of the four lodges which founded the Grand Lodge._




_The Square and Compasses is the single most identifiable symbol of Freemasonry. Both the square and compasses are architect's tools and are used in Masonic ritual as emblems to teach symbolic lessons. In many English speaking countries, the Square and Compasses are depicted with the letter "G" in the centre. The letter has multiple meanings, depending on the context in which it is used, e.g. God, Great Architect or Geometry, described as being the "noblest of sciences", and "the basis upon which the superstructure of Freemasonry is erected."_

Those four lodges were simply named after the public houses where they were accustomed to meet, at the Goose and Gridiron Ale-house in St. Paul's Church-yard; the Crown Ale-house in Parker's Lane off Drury Lane; the Apple-Tree Tavern in Charles Street, Covent Garden; and the Rummer and Grapes Tavern in Channel Row, Westminster.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Some treatments of old, like the ones in this piece adapted from The List Show on YouTube, will make you especially thankful for science and modern medicine.
1. CURE RABIES WITH RAW VEAL​In Ancient Rome, people thought they could treat rabies. According to Pliny the Elder, a naturalist and author, anyone bitten by a mad dog should be treated by having their wound cut open and covered with raw veal. Then, the patient should eat a diet of lime and hog’s fat—and _then_ the patient would then drink a concoction made with wine and boiled badger dung.
2. TREAT ASTHMA WITH A DIET OF BOILED CARROTS​In _Primitive Physick, or, An Easy and Natural Method of Curing Most Diseases_, first published in the late 1740s, British evangelist John Wesley suggested “a fortnight on boiled carrots only” to treat asthma.
3. TAKE CARE OF HEART PALPITATIONS WITH A VINEGAR-SOAKED RAG​For heart palpitations, Wesley's treatments included “drink a pint of cold water,” “apply outwardly a Rag dipt In vinegar,” and “be electrified.”
4. CURE TOOTHACHES WITH ELECTRICITY​Wesley also suggests that patients with toothaches be electrified. The idea of electrotherapy was fairly new in the 1700s, but it was used regularly until the early 1900s for illnesses like epilepsy, paralysis, impotence, tapeworms, and more. Some people just got electrotherapy for general wellness.
5. AND 6. PREVENT NOSEBLEEDS WITH THE AID OF A RED-HOT POKER OR BLOODLETTING​To prevent nosebleeds, Wesley recommends, “hold[ing] a red hot poker under the nose or steep[ing] a linnen rag in sharp vinegar, burn[ing] it, and blow[ing] it up the nose with a Quill.”
In Wesley’s day, someone with nosebleeds might also get blood removed from another part of their body. There is documentation going back to around 200 CE recommending that someone with nosebleeds have their elbow bled. Back then, it was believed that every person had four humours in their body: black bile, yellow bile, phlegm, and blood—and any illness could be boiled down to an imbalance of humours. Bloodletting was one of the therapies that was supposed to put them back in balance. During medieval times in Europe, bloodletting was used for the plague, smallpox, and gout.
7. TREAT MALARIA WITH A MAGIC WORD​There are a lot of strange historical treatments for malaria, but one of my favorite cures was a magical charm recommended by a Roman physician in the 3rd Century CE. Patients were told to write _Abracadabra_ over and over on a piece of paper with one less letter on each line, until the letters formed a triangle with just an _A_ at the bottom. Then, they had to tie the paper with flax and wear it around their necks for nine days before tossing it into an east-running stream. If that didn't work, they were supposed to rub themselves with lion fat.
8. CURE RABIES WITH GROUND LIVERWORT AND A COLD BATH​Back to rabies, which was a huge concern in Europe during the 1700s. There was this treatment from _The Book of Phisick_, written around the same time, that advised, “Tak[ing] 40 grains of ground liverwort and 20 grains of pepper in half a pint of milk ... take this quantity four mornings together, then use of Cold Bath, every other day, a month.”
9. TREAT EPILEPSY WITH A POWDER MADE OF HAIR AND DEER BONES​_The Book of Phisick_ also contains a remedy for patients with epilepsy. Cook a strong man’s hair with a deer leg-bone, turn it into powder, then eat it leading up to the new moon. (For a long time, people have debated whether the moon affects seizures. As recently as 2004, there was an article published in the journal _Epilepsy and Behavior_ titled “The influence of the full moon on seizure frequency: myth or reality?” For the record, they found no connection between the full moon and the frequency of epileptic seizures.)
10. CURE BIBLE CYSTS WITH A DEAD MAN'S HAND​In 1743, German anatomist Lorenz Heister wrote down treatment options for Bible cysts, which appear on the hand or wrists. They included strapping a bullet that had killed an animal to the cyst or touching it with a dead man’s hand. But one of the treatments he recommended, hitting it with a heavy book, is still in use today. That’s why they’re called Bible cysts—the Bible was supposedly a good book to whack them with because it’s so big. But medical professionals probably don’t want you doing that.
11. TREAT ASTHMA WITH CIGARETTES​Asthma cigarettes were popular during the late 19th and early 20th centuries and were made with a number of toxic ingredients, including stramonium, belladonna, and tobacco.
12. AND 13. USE SAFFRON TO SOBER UP—AND CHEER UP​_The Red Book of Hergest_ is a Welsh manuscript from around 1382 that contains some herbal remedies, including one to remove drunkenness that involves “eat[ing] bruised saffron with spring water.” Sadness could be cured by saffron, too, at least in moderation—according to _Hergest_, “If you would be at all times merry, eat saffron in meat or drink, and you will never be sad: but beware of eating over much, lest you should die of excessive joy.”
14. CURE EVERYTHING FROM ARTHRITIS TO IMPOTENCE WITH RADIUM​Radium was once considered a legitimate medical treatment. The ailments it supposedly cured included arthritis, impotence, and aging. The Revigator, an early 20th century crock that combined water with radium, was placed in hundreds of thousands of American households. Now we know that radium doesn't cure aging; it puts people at risk of radiation sickness. Users of the Revigator also had arsenic and lead leach out into their water, which wasn't great.
15. TREAT SYPHILIS WITH MERCURY​From about the 16th century to the 20th century, mercury was the primary treatment for syphilis, either eaten or applied to the body. It was also used to treat less severe illnesses, like constipation. In fact, Lewis and Clark’s men consumed so many pills containing mercury chloride that historians and archeologists can find the places where they camped just based on the mercury content of the area.
By the 18th century, doctors were aware of mercury poisoning, but they continued using it to treat syphilis—they just limited the amounts that were used.
16. TREAT HAY FEVER WITH COCAINE​Dr. Thomas Jefferson Ritter's _Mother’s Remedies: Over One Thousand Tried and Tested Remedies from Mothers of the United States and Canada_, published in 1910, contains many remedies that have been phased out—like the one for hay fever, which called for spraying a “four-percent solution of cocaine” up the nose. That was relatively normal back then; cocaine was prescribed for indigestion, fatigue, eye pain, and hemorrhoids.
17. USE CHLOROFORM TO TREAT ASTHMA​The book also recommends inhaling chloroform for asthma. Chloroform, like cocaine, wasn’t an unusual treatment in the United States, where it was used as an anesthetic. We now know that it’s toxic.
18. FIX CHAPPED HANDS WITH OLD SOUR CREAM​Dr. Ritter has an interesting fix for chapped hands: Put sour cream in a cloth, bury it outside overnight, then unearth it and apply the sour cream the next day.
19. TREAT RINGWORM WITH GUNPOWDER AND VINEGAR​To heal ringworm, _Mother's Remedies_ recommends a paste made of gunpowder and vinegar be applied to the infection. If the first time doesn’t do the trick, repeat until the ringworm disappears.
20. USE NUX VOMICA FOR HEADACHES​For certain headaches, Dr. Ritter suggested mixing a drop of tincture of nux vomica in a teaspoonful of water. Today, nux vomica is best known as the primary source of strychnine, which is poisonous, and often used to kill rats.
21. GET RID OF BRUISES WITH POWDER MADE FROM HUMAN BODIES​In the 16th and 17th centuries, the use of human bodies in medical remedies became more popular than ever in Europe. They appeared in medicine for headaches, epilepsy, and more. Egyptian tombs and graveyards were looted for the bodies. If you had a bruise or other ailment, you were supposed to put it on your skin or turn it into a powder and ingest it via a drink. French King Francis I and Francis Bacon both used it.
22. TAKE CARE OF COLIC WITH "SOOTHING SYRUP"​Between the mid-1800s and early 1900s, 25 cents could get you a bottle of Mrs. Winslow’s Soothing Syrup for your baby. It was advertised as a solution for colic, teething, diarrhea, and any pain. And it worked, because it contained a whole lot of morphine.
23. USE PERIWINKLE FLOWERS TO TREAT CATARACTS​There’s one known copy of _Bald’s Leechbook_, a medical textbook from around the 10th century, which can be found at the British Library in London. For cataracts, it suggests putting burnt periwinkle flowers and honey in the eyes.
24. CURE SWOLLEN EYES WITH THE EYES OF A CRAB​According to _Bald's_, to treat swollen eyes, take a live crab and cut its eyes out, throw the crab back into the water, then apply its eyes "on the neck of the man who hath need."
25. TREAT SWOLLEN BODY PARTS WITH A FOX TOOTH​Similarly, a live fox to is needed to heal swelling: Take one of its teeth out, secure it in a fawn’s skin, then place the skin on the swollen body part.
26. CURE TYPHUS THROUGH PRAYER​Typhus had a more religiously oriented treatment in the 10th century. A patient should go outside, write a prayer on a piece of paper, then hold it to their left breast.
27. AVOID TIPSINESS USING GROUND UP BIRD BEAKS​In ancient Assyria, bird beaks were ground up, combined with myrrh, and eaten. Supposedly, this helped you avoid getting tipsy, though it seems more painful than a hangover.
28. EAT PICKLED SHEEP'S EYES TO CURE A HANGOVER​During Genghis Khan’s days, the Mongols ate pickled sheep’s eyes for breakfast to get rid of a hangover. The practice continues today, though the eyes are followed by a glass of tomato juice.
29. AND 30. CURE A HANGOVER WITH TEA MADE OF POOP OR OWL EGGS​Legend has it that one popular Wild West hangover cure was rabbit poo tea. Pliny, meanwhile, suggested drinking owl eggs mixed with wine for three days to get rid of a hangover.


----------



## RnR

*25 June 1809 – A colourful character in Australia's history, Jorgen Jorgensen, proclaims himself Protector of Iceland.*

_Jorgen Jorgensen was born on 7 April 1780 in Copenhagen, Denmark, the second son of royal clockmaker Jurgen Jurgensen. When just fourteen, he persuaded his father to have him apprenticed on the British collier Janeon. After four years as a sailor, he joined a whaler, travelling to Cape Town in 1799 and Port Jackson the following year. In August 1801, he joined the 'Lady Nelson' under the name of John Johnson. He was present at the founding of the Tasmanian settlements of Risdon Cove in September 1803 and Sullivan's Cove in February 1804. He claimed to be the first to harpoon a whale in the waters of the Derwent._

Jorgensen returned to Copenhagen sometime during 1806. During the Gunboat War, a naval conflict between Denmark–Norway and the British Navy during the Napoleonic Wars, he was captured and made a prisoner of war. In 1809, while on parole, he suggested to a merchant that a voyage to Iceland could be profitable as the island was suffering from food shortages at the time, due to the Danish monopoly on Icelandic trade. That voyage failed to trade any goods as the ship was British and at that time Iceland was ruled by Denmark and the two nations were at war. Soon after, Jorgensen sailed back to Iceland on a second voyage. On arrival in Iceland the ship's crew found the Danish Governor would still not permit trading. With the help of other crew members, Jorgensen managed to arrest the governor and proclaimed himself 'Protector of Iceland' on 25 June 1809 and declared Iceland independent of Denmark.

Jorgensen "ruled" Iceland for barely two months before the British arrested him once again. The British Government had decided to allow Denmark to continue ruling Iceland, even though the Danes had sided with Napoleon after the British invasion of Copenhagen in 1807 when they seized the Danish naval fleet. The Danish Governor was released and his position restored. Jorgenson was ordered back to England, where he was tried and thrown onto a Danish prisoner of war hulk. In Denmark he was declared a traitor and a price put on his head. In 1820 Jorgensen was arrested for petty theft and sentenced to be hanged; the sentence was commuted to transportation as a convict. He arrived back in Van Diemen's Land in April 1826.

_The carving of Jorgensen, depicting him as the "Viking King", on Tasmania's Ross Bridge is the only confirmed contemporary picture of him._






Jorgensen received a ticket-of-leave in June 1827 and whilst working in the Customs office, he helped to expose cases of forgery, earning him a conditional pardon. Given his previous experience, Jorgensen was assigned various exploration tasks to the wild central highlands and West Coast of Tasmania, after which he was pardoned. He was a keen observer of the Aboriginal way of life, and wrote about the culture and beliefs of the Tasmanian Aborigines.

_Jorgensen died in Hobart on 20 January 1841._


----------



## RnR

*25 June 1848 – A photograph of the June Days uprising becomes the first known instance of photojournalism.*

_Photojournalism is a particular form of journalism that employs images in order to tell a news story. It is now usually understood to refer only to still images, but in some cases the term also refers to video used in broadcast journalism._

The first photograph to be used in illustration of a newspaper story was a depiction of barricades in Paris during the June Days uprising taken on 25 June 1848; the photo was published as an engraving in L'Illustration of 1-8 July 1848.
_
“Barricades on rue Saint-Maur”, the first photo used to illustrate a newspaper story._


----------



## Pappy

Interesting history! 

They used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families used to all pee in a pot & then once a day it was taken & sold to the tannery. If you had to do this to survive you were "piss poor."

But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldn't even afford to buy a pot; they "didn't have a pot to piss in" & were the lowest of the low.

The next time you are washing your hands & complain because the water temperature isn't just how you like it, think about how things used to be. Here are some facts about the 1500s.

Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath in May, and they still smelled pretty good by June. Since they were starting to smell, however, brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor. Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting married.

Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then all the other sons and men, then the women, and finally the children. Last of all the babies. By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose someone in it . . . hence the saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water!"

Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no wood underneath. It was the only place for animals to get warm, so all the cats and other small animals (mice, bugs) lived in the roof. When it rained it became slippery and sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the roof, resulting in the idiom, "It's raining cats and dogs."

There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house. This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed, therefore, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy beds came into existence.

The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other than dirt, leading folks to coin the phrase "dirt poor." 

The wealthy had slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet, so they spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their footing. As the winter wore on, they added more thresh until, when you opened the door, it would all start slipping outside. A piece of wood was placed in the entrance-way, subsequently creating a "thresh hold."

In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big kettle that always hung over the fire.. Every day they lit the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly vegetables and did not get much meat. They would eat the stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food in it that had been there for quite a while, and thus the rhyme, "Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot nine days old."

 Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite special. When visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show off. It was a sign of wealth that a man could, "bring home the bacon." They would cut off a little to share with guests and would all sit around and "chew the fat."

Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.

Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests got the top, or the "upper crust."

Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination would sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would take them for dead and prepare them for burial.. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up, creating the custom of holding a wake.

England is old and small and the local folks started running out of places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins and would take the bones to a bone-house, and reuse the grave. When reopening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on the inside and they realized they had been burying people alive, so they would tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, lead it through the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell. Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night (the graveyard shift.) to listen for the bell; thus, someone could be, saved by the bell or was considered a dead ringer.

And that's the truth. Now, whoever said History was boring?

McCoy Anderson


----------



## mellowyellow

The Brothers Grimm 1847
Being from a lower class, were excluded from university admission & tuition aid due to being poor. But upon publishing their 1st volume of 86 folk tales, they received honorary doctorate degrees from universities in Berlin, Marburg, & Wrocław.


----------



## mellowyellow

Artificial arm, steel with brass wrist mountings, leather top piece, European, 1840-1940.

Made from steel and brass, this unusual prosthetic arm articulates in a number of ways. The elbow joint can be moved by releasing a spring, whereas the top joint of the wrist allows a degree of rotation and an up-and-down motion. The fingers can also curl up and straighten out.

 The leather upper arm piece is used to fix the prosthesis to the remaining upper arm. The rather sinister appearance of the hand suggests the wearer may have disguised it with a glove. Among the most common causes of amputation throughout the 1800s were injuries received as a result of warfare


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

On this day, in 1950, North Korea invaded South Korea and began the Korean War
China, Japan and the Soviet Union had all jostled for influence over the Korean peninsula for years. Japan went on to formally colonise Korea in 1910 and ruled it until the end of World War II.
Estimates vary, but at least two million Korean civilians, up to 1.5 million communist troops, and around 30,000 US, 400,000 South Korean and 1,000 UK troops are believed to have died.


----------



## mellowyellow

A young Russian boy points out German positions to Commander G. V. Gvozdev of the 11th Squad, 3rd Leningrad Partisan Brigade in a small village during the Siege of Leningrad. Near Leningrad (now, St. Petersburg), Leningrad Oblast, August 1943.


----------



## mellowyellow

Adolf Hitler on June 17, 1940, as he hears the French are surrendering. Taken by one of his photographers, Walter Frentz.


The victory parade of the German Wehrmacht at Paris in 1940.


----------



## RnR

*29 June 1613 – The Globe Theatre in London burns to the ground.*

The Globe Theatre was a theatre in London associated with William Shakespeare. It was built in 1599 by Shakespeare's playing company, the Lord Chamberlain's Men, on land owned by Thomas Brend and inherited by his son, Nicholas Brend and grandson Sir Matthew Brend and using timber from an earlier theatre. The Globe Theatre was destroyed by fire on 29 June 1613 during a performance of Henry VIII.

_Conjectural reconstruction of the Globe theatre 1599-1613, by C. Walter Hodges based on archeological and documentary evidence, 1958._







A second Globe Theatre was built on the same site by June 1614 and closed by an Ordinance issued on 6 September 1642. A modern reconstruction of the Globe, named "Shakespeare's Globe", opened in 1997 approximately 230 metres from the site of the original theatre. The new "Shakespeare's Globe" is an academic approximation of the original design, based on available evidence of the 1599 and 1614 buildings and opened with a production of Henry V.


----------



## RnR

*29 June 2007 – Apple Inc. releases its first mobile phone, the iPhone.*

iPhone is a line of smartphones designed and marketed by Apple Inc. They run Apple's iOS mobile operating system. The first generation iPhone was first released on 29 June 2007, and there have been multiple new hardware iterations since.

_The original iPhone has been described as "revolutionary", a "game-changer" for the mobile phone industry, and it's been credited with helping to make Apple one of the world's most valuable publicly traded companies._






The iPhone has also been credited with popularising the smartphone, and with creating a large market for smartphone apps, or the "app economy".


----------



## Happyflowerlady




----------



## mellowyellow

Portrait of Leo Tolstoy, author of War and Peace. First full-colour photo taken in Russia, 1908


----------



## RnR

*30 June 1859 – French acrobat Charles Blondin crosses Niagara Falls on a tightrope.*

Charles Blondin, born Jean François Gravelet (1824–1897) was a French tightrope walker and acrobat. At the age of five he was sent to the École de Gymnase at Lyon and, after six months training as an acrobat, made his first public appearance as "The boy Wonder".

_Blondin poster. Blondin crossing Niagara Falls on 30 June 1859. Carrying his manager over Niagara Falls._






Blondin went to the United States in 1855. He especially owed his celebrity and fortune to his idea of crossing the Niagara Gorge on a tightrope near the location of the current Rainbow Bridge. This he did on 30 June 1859, and a number of times thereafter, always with different theatrical variations: blindfolded, in a sack, trundling a wheelbarrow, on stilts, carrying a man (his manager, Harry Colcord) on his back, sitting down midway while he cooked and ate an omelette and standing on a chair with only one chair leg on the rope.


----------



## RnR

*30 June 1937 – The world's first emergency telephone number, 999, is introduced in London.*

999 is an official emergency telephone number in a number of countries which allows the caller to contact emergency services for urgent assistance. Countries and territories using 999 include Bahrain, Bangladesh, Botswana, Ghana, Hong Kong, Kenya, Macau, Malaysia, Mauritius, Qatar, Ireland, Poland, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Swaziland, Trinidad and Tobago, Seychelles, the United Arab Emirates, the United Kingdom, and Zimbabwe.

_First introduced in the London area on 30 June 1937, the UK's 999 number is the world's oldest emergency call telephone service._






_The system was introduced following a fire on 10 November 1935 in a house on Wimpole Street in which five women were killed. A neighbour had tried to telephone the fire brigade and was so outraged at being held in a queue by the Welbeck telephone exchange that he wrote a letter to the editor of The Times, which prompted a government inquiry._

Emergency numbers vary around the world. The common European emergency number is 112, in the United States of America and Canada it is 911, in Australia it is 000 and in New Zealand 111.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Together We Served
1ltSng0pogcnhsored  · 
Military History
Heroic Pilot Just Managed to Land and Save His Buddy’s Life
Being launched off the flight deck of an aircraft carrier is a normal routine, but adrenaline junkie pilots love the radical feel of about 4 Gs.
On July 9, 1991, an A-6 Intruder modified to be a refueling aircraft was shot off the Abraham Lincoln in the Persian Gulf. Lieutenant Mark Baden was the pilot and had his friend and navigator (BN), Lieutenant Keith Gallagher beside him.
It was Gallagher’s birthday, and he advised Baden when they returned it would be his 100th trap recovery on an aircraft carrier.
A mid-air collision had occurred a few days earlier, and Baden was slightly nervous. On top of all the other odd circumstances, he was actually assigned the plane with his name emblazoned on the side – unlike in the movies, the pilots don’t always fly the plane with their name.
He made all the normal checks and touched all the buttons and switches. Satisfied he was ready for anything, the aircraft was blasted off the end of the carrier to accomplish the mission: to refuel other aircraft in the sky.
The refueling version of the A-6 was a KA-6D and was modified by removing radar and bomb equipment to install internal refueling gear. Some attack capability including a visual bombing ability was retained, but the overall design was to provide fuel in the air. This plane served the US Navy extensively from 1963 to 1997.
About mid-way through the flight – which is often considered the most boring time – the crew occupied themselves by performing fuel checks. One problem appeared – a stuck float in one of the tanks.
Baden decided to bounce the aircraft around a bit to try to unstick it. Flying at 8,000 feet, he maneuvered the plane to experience positive and negative G at 230 knots. His body floated out of the seat a bit. Then he heard a BANG!
A sudden depressurization of the cockpit and rush of roaring wind caused Baden to look about for the problem. Expecting to see Gallagher’s face, he was shocked to be looking at the navigator’s knees. Alarmed, he quickly assessed the situation. The canopy was sealed against the windshield, but the Plexiglas was shattered. Gallagher’s upper body was outside the aircraft. He seemed to be stuck in the canopy!
From Gallagher’s point of view, he looked down, saw the top of the pilot’s helmet, and realized he was sitting on top of A06 flying at over 200 knots! The forceful wind ripped off his mask and hit him in the face. His description: “It was like trying to drink through a fire hose.” He maneuvered his hands to hold near his chest. Fighting for air, he tried to think.
Meanwhile, Baden’s mind raced, wondering what had happened. One of the first things he thought was, “I need to slow down!” He quickly brought the throttles toward idle and thrust the flaps down. In a panic, he activated an emergency switch. As the plane slowly decelerated, Baden looked up to see the rest of Gallagher’s body buffeting in the wind. The navigator’s head snapped about he appeared unable to breathe.
Gallagher’s face was distorted with the force of the wind. His cheeks and eyes were bulging. His neck strained dreadfully with the attempt to stay with the plane. At his belly were the razor-sharp, jagged edges of the Plexiglas threatening to pierce his body. Baden noted this and considered a quick stop, such as a tail hook catch, might impale his navigator on those knife-edged pieces.
The BN, fighting off unconsciousness, felt blind and lost. Gallagher stated the wind felt like a rushing wall of water. He couldn’t see and the roaring of the wind filled his ears. He realized he was suffocating and before blacking out he was aware of saying, “I don’t want to die.”
Baden saw Gallagher move his arms about and was relieved to see he was still alive. He grabbed the radio and called, “Mayday, Mayday, this is 515. My BN has partially ejected. I need an emergency pull-forward!” Immediately the reply burst from the radio, the calm voice of the air boss on the ship, “Bring it on.”
With the clearance to land on the aircraft carrier, Baden attempted to keep the speed as slow as possible and not fall out of the sky. Gallagher’s legs kicked wildly causing Baden to heave a sigh of relief: he was still alive. He watched the BN’s head and body buffeting about and feared his friend was being beaten to death.
The Boss called over the radio to ask if the BN was still in the plane. Baden quickly responded, “Only his legs are still inside the cockpit,” not considering the horrific images people on the ship might be picturing in their minds. But the Boss understood. Declaring the deck clear and notifying other aircraft of the emergency occupied the Abraham Lincoln for a few minutes.
Baden was ready to land the plane and was set up for a straight-in catch. Then his blood ran cold. Gallagher was no longer kicking. A glance through the canopy at the BN’s face caused the pilot to quickly turn and avoid looking at his friend. Gallagher’s head was on his shoulder and by all appearances, his neck was broken.
The closer to the sea, the more the front windscreen fogged over. Baden switched the defogger on high and was about to unstrap to wipe the glass with his hand when it cleared. Then he saw the ship had turned hard to the left. He uttered some inappropriate remarks toward the ship and prepared to chase the centerline.
Luckily, a landing signal officer advised the captain he could deal with the winds and to cruise “steady.” Baden was relieved to see a straight-line wake behind the Abraham Lincoln.
He drove in carefully to not cause any more damage to Gallagher. At the slower speed, he noted the Plexiglas shards, “looked like a butcher’s knife collection. I was very concerned that the deceleration of the trap was going to throw him into the jagged edge of the canopy.” Further, he had full intention to catch the first wire and get stopped as quickly as possible without cutting his navigator in half.
When the wheels hit the deck, Baden flinched when the hook didn’t catch. He raised the nose in an effort to pivot the plane so the hook would be lower. The relief was immense when he felt the tailhook connection with the wire. The thought of rolling off the deck and requiring a helicopter sea rescue would have capped the already horrible flight.
Baden killed the engines and made everything safe. Getting out of his side of the cockpit, he touched his friend’s arm. “Am I on the flight deck?” Gallagher asked. Relief washed over the pilot as he gripped the cold hand and waited for the medics. He was talking when the crash crew carefully lifted him from the plane. Baden headed straight for medical as soon as his BN had been extracted.
Gallagher had woken up when the A-6 stopped. He was amazed to be on the flight deck instead of walking through the pearly gates of heaven to see long lost relatives. The mishap which almost cost his life was countered by a series of miraculous happenings, including being pinned by the shoulder harness which prevented his unconscious body from surging forward during the landing.
Later Baden learned the only thing holding Gallagher in the aircraft was the parachute risers caught on the back of the seat. His astute actions saved his BN’s life. He was awarded the Air Medal, and the crew of the Abraham Lincoln received a letter from Gallagher’s wife thanking them for saving his life.
He recovered fully and continued his Navy career to retirement. He declared there were many reasons he survived that 26th birthday, one of which was some good old fashion Irish luck.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Together We Served
> 1ltSng0pogcnhsored  ·
> Military History
> Heroic Pilot Just Managed to Land and Save His Buddy’s Life
> Being launched off the flight deck of an aircraft carrier is a normal routine, but adrenaline junkie pilots love the radical feel of about 4 Gs.
> On July 9, 1991, an A-6 Intruder modified to be a refueling aircraft was shot off the Abraham Lincoln in the Persian Gulf. Lieutenant Mark Baden was the pilot and had his friend and navigator (BN), Lieutenant Keith Gallagher beside him.
> It was Gallagher’s birthday, and he advised Baden when they returned it would be his 100th trap recovery on an aircraft carrier.
> A mid-air collision had occurred a few days earlier, and Baden was slightly nervous. On top of all the other odd circumstances, he was actually assigned the plane with his name emblazoned on the side – unlike in the movies, the pilots don’t always fly the plane with their name.
> He made all the normal checks and touched all the buttons and switches. Satisfied he was ready for anything, the aircraft was blasted off the end of the carrier to accomplish the mission: to refuel other aircraft in the sky.
> The refueling version of the A-6 was a KA-6D and was modified by removing radar and bomb equipment to install internal refueling gear. Some attack capability including a visual bombing ability was retained, but the overall design was to provide fuel in the air. This plane served the US Navy extensively from 1963 to 1997.
> About mid-way through the flight – which is often considered the most boring time – the crew occupied themselves by performing fuel checks. One problem appeared – a stuck float in one of the tanks.
> Baden decided to bounce the aircraft around a bit to try to unstick it. Flying at 8,000 feet, he maneuvered the plane to experience positive and negative G at 230 knots. His body floated out of the seat a bit. Then he heard a BANG!
> A sudden depressurization of the cockpit and rush of roaring wind caused Baden to look about for the problem. Expecting to see Gallagher’s face, he was shocked to be looking at the navigator’s knees. Alarmed, he quickly assessed the situation. The canopy was sealed against the windshield, but the Plexiglas was shattered. Gallagher’s upper body was outside the aircraft. He seemed to be stuck in the canopy!
> From Gallagher’s point of view, he looked down, saw the top of the pilot’s helmet, and realized he was sitting on top of A06 flying at over 200 knots! The forceful wind ripped off his mask and hit him in the face. His description: “It was like trying to drink through a fire hose.” He maneuvered his hands to hold near his chest. Fighting for air, he tried to think.
> Meanwhile, Baden’s mind raced, wondering what had happened. One of the first things he thought was, “I need to slow down!” He quickly brought the throttles toward idle and thrust the flaps down. In a panic, he activated an emergency switch. As the plane slowly decelerated, Baden looked up to see the rest of Gallagher’s body buffeting in the wind. The navigator’s head snapped about he appeared unable to breathe.
> Gallagher’s face was distorted with the force of the wind. His cheeks and eyes were bulging. His neck strained dreadfully with the attempt to stay with the plane. At his belly were the razor-sharp, jagged edges of the Plexiglas threatening to pierce his body. Baden noted this and considered a quick stop, such as a tail hook catch, might impale his navigator on those knife-edged pieces.
> The BN, fighting off unconsciousness, felt blind and lost. Gallagher stated the wind felt like a rushing wall of water. He couldn’t see and the roaring of the wind filled his ears. He realized he was suffocating and before blacking out he was aware of saying, “I don’t want to die.”
> Baden saw Gallagher move his arms about and was relieved to see he was still alive. He grabbed the radio and called, “Mayday, Mayday, this is 515. My BN has partially ejected. I need an emergency pull-forward!” Immediately the reply burst from the radio, the calm voice of the air boss on the ship, “Bring it on.”
> With the clearance to land on the aircraft carrier, Baden attempted to keep the speed as slow as possible and not fall out of the sky. Gallagher’s legs kicked wildly causing Baden to heave a sigh of relief: he was still alive. He watched the BN’s head and body buffeting about and feared his friend was being beaten to death.
> The Boss called over the radio to ask if the BN was still in the plane. Baden quickly responded, “Only his legs are still inside the cockpit,” not considering the horrific images people on the ship might be picturing in their minds. But the Boss understood. Declaring the deck clear and notifying other aircraft of the emergency occupied the Abraham Lincoln for a few minutes.
> Baden was ready to land the plane and was set up for a straight-in catch. Then his blood ran cold. Gallagher was no longer kicking. A glance through the canopy at the BN’s face caused the pilot to quickly turn and avoid looking at his friend. Gallagher’s head was on his shoulder and by all appearances, his neck was broken.
> The closer to the sea, the more the front windscreen fogged over. Baden switched the defogger on high and was about to unstrap to wipe the glass with his hand when it cleared. Then he saw the ship had turned hard to the left. He uttered some inappropriate remarks toward the ship and prepared to chase the centerline.
> Luckily, a landing signal officer advised the captain he could deal with the winds and to cruise “steady.” Baden was relieved to see a straight-line wake behind the Abraham Lincoln.
> He drove in carefully to not cause any more damage to Gallagher. At the slower speed, he noted the Plexiglas shards, “looked like a butcher’s knife collection. I was very concerned that the deceleration of the trap was going to throw him into the jagged edge of the canopy.” Further, he had full intention to catch the first wire and get stopped as quickly as possible without cutting his navigator in half.
> When the wheels hit the deck, Baden flinched when the hook didn’t catch. He raised the nose in an effort to pivot the plane so the hook would be lower. The relief was immense when he felt the tailhook connection with the wire. The thought of rolling off the deck and requiring a helicopter sea rescue would have capped the already horrible flight.
> Baden killed the engines and made everything safe. Getting out of his side of the cockpit, he touched his friend’s arm. “Am I on the flight deck?” Gallagher asked. Relief washed over the pilot as he gripped the cold hand and waited for the medics. He was talking when the crash crew carefully lifted him from the plane. Baden headed straight for medical as soon as his BN had been extracted.
> Gallagher had woken up when the A-6 stopped. He was amazed to be on the flight deck instead of walking through the pearly gates of heaven to see long lost relatives. The mishap which almost cost his life was countered by a series of miraculous happenings, including being pinned by the shoulder harness which prevented his unconscious body from surging forward during the landing.
> Later Baden learned the only thing holding Gallagher in the aircraft was the parachute risers caught on the back of the seat. His astute actions saved his BN’s life. He was awarded the Air Medal, and the crew of the Abraham Lincoln received a letter from Gallagher’s wife thanking them for saving his life.
> He recovered fully and continued his Navy career to retirement. He declared there were many reasons he survived that 26th birthday, one of which was some good old fashion Irish luck.
> View attachment 171612


OMG!


----------



## RadishRose

_*1908*_ Tunguska Fireball is witnessed​




Tunguska Fireball (Image Source: onthisday.com)

"_A giant fireball, most likely caused by the air burst of a large meteoroid or comet flattens 80 million trees near the Stony Tunguska River in Yeniseysk Governorate, Russia, in the largest impact event in recorded history._"


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> Together We Served
> 1ltSng0pogcnhsored  ·
> Military History
> Heroic Pilot Just Managed to Land and Save His Buddy’s Life
> Being launched off the flight deck of an aircraft carrier is a normal routine, but adrenaline junkie pilots love the radical feel of about 4 Gs.
> On July 9, 1991, an A-6 Intruder modified to be a refueling aircraft was shot off the Abraham Lincoln in the Persian Gulf. Lieutenant Mark Baden was the pilot and had his friend and navigator (BN), Lieutenant Keith Gallagher beside him.
> It was Gallagher’s birthday, and he advised Baden when they returned it would be his 100th trap recovery on an aircraft carrier.
> A mid-air collision had occurred a few days earlier, and Baden was slightly nervous. On top of all the other odd circumstances, he was actually assigned the plane with his name emblazoned on the side – unlike in the movies, the pilots don’t always fly the plane with their name.
> He made all the normal checks and touched all the buttons and switches. Satisfied he was ready for anything, the aircraft was blasted off the end of the carrier to accomplish the mission: to refuel other aircraft in the sky.
> The refueling version of the A-6 was a KA-6D and was modified by removing radar and bomb equipment to install internal refueling gear. Some attack capability including a visual bombing ability was retained, but the overall design was to provide fuel in the air. This plane served the US Navy extensively from 1963 to 1997.
> About mid-way through the flight – which is often considered the most boring time – the crew occupied themselves by performing fuel checks. One problem appeared – a stuck float in one of the tanks.
> Baden decided to bounce the aircraft around a bit to try to unstick it. Flying at 8,000 feet, he maneuvered the plane to experience positive and negative G at 230 knots. His body floated out of the seat a bit. Then he heard a BANG!
> A sudden depressurization of the cockpit and rush of roaring wind caused Baden to look about for the problem. Expecting to see Gallagher’s face, he was shocked to be looking at the navigator’s knees. Alarmed, he quickly assessed the situation. The canopy was sealed against the windshield, but the Plexiglas was shattered. Gallagher’s upper body was outside the aircraft. He seemed to be stuck in the canopy!
> From Gallagher’s point of view, he looked down, saw the top of the pilot’s helmet, and realized he was sitting on top of A06 flying at over 200 knots! The forceful wind ripped off his mask and hit him in the face. His description: “It was like trying to drink through a fire hose.” He maneuvered his hands to hold near his chest. Fighting for air, he tried to think.
> Meanwhile, Baden’s mind raced, wondering what had happened. One of the first things he thought was, “I need to slow down!” He quickly brought the throttles toward idle and thrust the flaps down. In a panic, he activated an emergency switch. As the plane slowly decelerated, Baden looked up to see the rest of Gallagher’s body buffeting in the wind. The navigator’s head snapped about he appeared unable to breathe.
> Gallagher’s face was distorted with the force of the wind. His cheeks and eyes were bulging. His neck strained dreadfully with the attempt to stay with the plane. At his belly were the razor-sharp, jagged edges of the Plexiglas threatening to pierce his body. Baden noted this and considered a quick stop, such as a tail hook catch, might impale his navigator on those knife-edged pieces.
> The BN, fighting off unconsciousness, felt blind and lost. Gallagher stated the wind felt like a rushing wall of water. He couldn’t see and the roaring of the wind filled his ears. He realized he was suffocating and before blacking out he was aware of saying, “I don’t want to die.”
> Baden saw Gallagher move his arms about and was relieved to see he was still alive. He grabbed the radio and called, “Mayday, Mayday, this is 515. My BN has partially ejected. I need an emergency pull-forward!” Immediately the reply burst from the radio, the calm voice of the air boss on the ship, “Bring it on.”
> With the clearance to land on the aircraft carrier, Baden attempted to keep the speed as slow as possible and not fall out of the sky. Gallagher’s legs kicked wildly causing Baden to heave a sigh of relief: he was still alive. He watched the BN’s head and body buffeting about and feared his friend was being beaten to death.
> The Boss called over the radio to ask if the BN was still in the plane. Baden quickly responded, “Only his legs are still inside the cockpit,” not considering the horrific images people on the ship might be picturing in their minds. But the Boss understood. Declaring the deck clear and notifying other aircraft of the emergency occupied the Abraham Lincoln for a few minutes.
> Baden was ready to land the plane and was set up for a straight-in catch. Then his blood ran cold. Gallagher was no longer kicking. A glance through the canopy at the BN’s face caused the pilot to quickly turn and avoid looking at his friend. Gallagher’s head was on his shoulder and by all appearances, his neck was broken.
> The closer to the sea, the more the front windscreen fogged over. Baden switched the defogger on high and was about to unstrap to wipe the glass with his hand when it cleared. Then he saw the ship had turned hard to the left. He uttered some inappropriate remarks toward the ship and prepared to chase the centerline.
> Luckily, a landing signal officer advised the captain he could deal with the winds and to cruise “steady.” Baden was relieved to see a straight-line wake behind the Abraham Lincoln.
> He drove in carefully to not cause any more damage to Gallagher. At the slower speed, he noted the Plexiglas shards, “looked like a butcher’s knife collection. I was very concerned that the deceleration of the trap was going to throw him into the jagged edge of the canopy.” Further, he had full intention to catch the first wire and get stopped as quickly as possible without cutting his navigator in half.
> When the wheels hit the deck, Baden flinched when the hook didn’t catch. He raised the nose in an effort to pivot the plane so the hook would be lower. The relief was immense when he felt the tailhook connection with the wire. The thought of rolling off the deck and requiring a helicopter sea rescue would have capped the already horrible flight.
> Baden killed the engines and made everything safe. Getting out of his side of the cockpit, he touched his friend’s arm. “Am I on the flight deck?” Gallagher asked. Relief washed over the pilot as he gripped the cold hand and waited for the medics. He was talking when the crash crew carefully lifted him from the plane. Baden headed straight for medical as soon as his BN had been extracted.
> Gallagher had woken up when the A-6 stopped. He was amazed to be on the flight deck instead of walking through the pearly gates of heaven to see long lost relatives. The mishap which almost cost his life was countered by a series of miraculous happenings, including being pinned by the shoulder harness which prevented his unconscious body from surging forward during the landing.
> Later Baden learned the only thing holding Gallagher in the aircraft was the parachute risers caught on the back of the seat. His astute actions saved his BN’s life. He was awarded the Air Medal, and the crew of the Abraham Lincoln received a letter from Gallagher’s wife thanking them for saving his life.
> He recovered fully and continued his Navy career to retirement. He declared there were many reasons he survived that 26th birthday, one of which was some good old fashion Irish luck.
> View attachment 171612


I got goosebumps reading that Pappy, so exciting and the best bit was the happy ending.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Pappy said:


> Interesting history!
> 
> They used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families used to all pee in a pot & then once a day it was taken & sold to the tannery. If you had to do this to survive you were "piss poor."
> 
> But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldn't even afford to buy a pot; they "didn't have a pot to piss in" & were the lowest of the low.
> 
> The next time you are washing your hands & complain because the water temperature isn't just how you like it, think about how things used to be. Here are some facts about the 1500s.
> 
> Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath in May, and they still smelled pretty good by June. Since they were starting to smell, however, brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor. Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting married.
> 
> Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then all the other sons and men, then the women, and finally the children. Last of all the babies. By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose someone in it . . . hence the saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water!"
> 
> Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no wood underneath. It was the only place for animals to get warm, so all the cats and other small animals (mice, bugs) lived in the roof. When it rained it became slippery and sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the roof, resulting in the idiom, "It's raining cats and dogs."
> 
> There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house. This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed, therefore, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy beds came into existence.
> 
> The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other than dirt, leading folks to coin the phrase "dirt poor."
> 
> The wealthy had slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet, so they spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their footing. As the winter wore on, they added more thresh until, when you opened the door, it would all start slipping outside. A piece of wood was placed in the entrance-way, subsequently creating a "thresh hold."
> 
> In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big kettle that always hung over the fire.. Every day they lit the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly vegetables and did not get much meat. They would eat the stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food in it that had been there for quite a while, and thus the rhyme, "Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot nine days old."
> 
> Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite special. When visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show off. It was a sign of wealth that a man could, "bring home the bacon." They would cut off a little to share with guests and would all sit around and "chew the fat."
> 
> Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.
> 
> Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests got the top, or the "upper crust."
> 
> Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination would sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would take them for dead and prepare them for burial.. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up, creating the custom of holding a wake.
> 
> England is old and small and the local folks started running out of places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins and would take the bones to a bone-house, and reuse the grave. When reopening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on the inside and they realized they had been burying people alive, so they would tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, lead it through the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell. Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night (the graveyard shift.) to listen for the bell; thus, someone could be, saved by the bell or was considered a dead ringer.
> 
> And that's the truth. Now, whoever said History was boring?
> 
> McCoy Anderson
> View attachment 170919


Nice post and informative too!


----------



## Mr. Ed

*Fun History Facts*​1. During World War II, a Great Dane named Juliana was awarded the Blue Cross Medal. She extinguished an incendiary bomb by peeing on it!

2. Alexander the Great was accidentally buried alive. Scientists believe Alexander suffered from a neurological disorder called Guillain-Barré Syndrome. They believe that when he died he was actually just paralyzed and mentally aware!

3. There were female Gladiators in Ancient Rome! A female gladiator was called a Gladiatrix, or Gladiatrices. They were extremely rare, unlike their male counterparts.

4. The world’s most successful pirate in history was a lady named Ching Shih. She was a prostitute in China until the Commander of the Red Flag Fleet bought and married her. But, her husband considered her his equal and she became an active pirate commander in the fleet.

5. You may know them as the bunch of heroes that broke box office records with their movies. But, The Avengers was also a group of Jewish assassins who hunted Nazi war criminals after World War II. They poisoned 2,283 German prisoners of war!

6. From 1912 to 1948, the Olympic Games held competitions in the fine arts. Medals were given for literature, architecture, sculpture, painting, and music. Obviously, the art created was required to be Olympic-themed.

7. Famous conqueror, Napoleon Bonaparte, was once attacked by a horde of bunnies! He had requested that a rabbit hunt be arranged for himself and his men. When the rabbits were released from their cages, the bunnies charged toward Bonaparte and his men in an unstoppable onslaught.

*Related: Statue of Liberty Facts*
8. Cleopatra wasn’t actually Egyptian! As far as historians can tell, Egypt’s famous femme fatal was actually Greek!. She was a descendant of Alexander the Great’s Macedonian general Ptolemy.

9. Ketchup was sold in the 1830s as medicine. In 1834, it was sold as a cure for an upset stomach by an Ohio physician named John Cook. It wasn’t popularized as a condiment until the late 19th century!

10. Did you know Abraham Lincoln is in the wrestling hall of fame? The 6’4″ president had only one loss among his around 300 contests. He earned a reputation for this in New Salem, Illinois, as an elite fighter.

11. George Washington opened a whiskey distillery after his presidency. After his term, Washington opened a whiskey distillery. By 1799, Washington’s distillery was the largest in the country, producing 11,000 gallons of un-aged whiskey!

12. During the Salem witch trials, the accused witches weren’t actually burned at the stake. The majority were jailed, and some were hanged. But none of the 2,000 people accused ever got burned alive.

13. President Zachary Taylor died from a cherry overdose! Zachary Taylor passed away after eating way too many cherries and drinking milk at a Fourth of July party in 1850. He died on July 9th from gastroenteritis. The acid in cherries along with the milk is believed to have caused this.

14. Andrew Jackson had a pet parrot. And he taught his parrot, Polly, to curse like a sailor. There is even one legend that the parrot had to be taken out of Jackson’s funeral for its proclivity for profanity!

15. The Bloody Mary wasn’t always called Bloody Mary! First, the popular brunch drink was actually called A Bucket Of Blood. After Bucket Of Blood, it transitioned to Red Snapper and, finally, settled on Bloody Mary.

16. In the Ancient Olympics, athletes performed naked! This was to achieve closeness to the gods and also help detox their skin through sweating. In fact, the word “gymnastics” comes from the Ancient Greek words “gumnasía” (“athletic training, exercise”) and “gumnós” (“naked”).

*Related: Best History Podcasts*
17. In 1386, a pig was executed in France. In the Middle Ages, a pig attacked a child who went to die later from their wounds. The pig was arrested, kept in prison, and then sent to court where it stood trial for murder, was found guilty and then executed by hanging!

18. During the Great Depression, people made clothes out of food sacks. People used flour bags, potato sacks, and anything made out of burlap. Because of this trend, food distributors started to make their sacks more colorful to help people remain a little bit fashionable.

19. During the Victorian period, it was normal to photograph loved ones after they died. People would dress their newly-deceased relatives in their best clothing, and then put them in lifelike poses and photograph them. They did this to preserve one last image of their dead loved one!

20. The shortest war in history lasted 38 minutes! It was between Britain and Zanzibar and known as the Anglo-Zanzibar War, this war occurred on August 27, 1896. It was over the ascension of the next Sultan in Zanzibar and resulted in a British victory.

*Related: History of Halloween*
21. Tug of War used to be an Olympic sport! It was part of the Olympic schedule between 1900 and 1920 and occurred at 5 different Summer Olympic Games. The nation to win the most medals in this was Britain with 5 medals, then the USA with 3.

22. The University of Oxford is older than the Aztec Empire. The University of Oxford first opened its doors to students all the way back in 1096. By comparison, the Aztec Empire is said to have originated with the founding of the city of Tenochtitlán at Lake Texcoco by the Mexica which occurred in the year 1325.

23. The most famous female serial killer was a Hungarian Countess, Elizabeth Báthory de Ecsed. She was accused of torturing and killing over 650 young women. Most of them were between the ages of 10 and 14.

24. Russia ran out of vodka celebrating the end of World War II! When the long war ended, street parties engulfed the Soviet Union, lasting for days–until all of the nation’s vodka reserves ran out a mere 22 hours after the partying started.

25. The first official Medals of Honor were awarded during the American Civil War. They were awarded to Union soldiers who participated in the Great Locomotive Chase of 1862.

26. In 18th century England, pineapples were a status symbol. Those rich enough to own a pineapple would carry them around to signify their personal wealth and high-class status. In that day and age, everything from clothing to houseware was decorated with the tropical fruit.

27. In Ancient Greece, they believed redheads became vampires after death! This was partly because redheaded people are very pale-skinned and sensitive to sunlight. Unlike the Mediterranean Greeks who had olive skin and dark features.

28. Ferrets, dogs, and monkeys were the most popular pets in the Roman Empire. Instead of cats, Ancient Romans used ferrets to hunt mice and rats. They used dogs as guards and monkeys as entertainment.

29. Tablecloths were originally designed to be used as one big, communal napkin. When they were first invented, guests were meant to wipe off their hands and faces on a tablecloth after a messy dinner party.

30. Before alarm clocks and _way _before smartphone alarms, there were people called knocker-uppers who would literally knock on people’s window to wake them up in time for work. Up until the 1970s, knocker-uppers used a long stick, soft hammers, rattles, or even pea shooters to reach their clients’ windows!
31. British poet and politician, Lord Byron, kept a pet bear in his dormitory while studying at Cambridge. Known for being an avid animal lover, when he found out he couldn’t bring his dog  he decided to bring a tame bear to live with him on campus instead. He was even known to take it on walks with a leash!
32. For over 30 years, Canada and Denmark have been playfully fighting for control of a tiny island near Greenland called Hans Island. Once in a while, when officials from each country visit, they leave a bottle of their country’s liquor as a power move.


----------



## mellowyellow

A man having his nose measured during Nazi Aryan race determination tests, 1940
*Image description:
A *man having his nose measured during Aryan race determination tests under Nazi Germany's' Nuremberg Laws that were applied to determine whether a person was considered a Jew.


----------



## Pappy

August 6, 2021 marks the 244th anniversary of the Battle of Oriskany.

A short history:

In 1777, British General John Burgoyne devised a plan to end the American Revolution by effectively separating New York from the rest of the colonies.

His plan was to have a three prong attack on Albany. He would lead a force out of Canada down Lakes Champlain and George, General Howe would move a force from New York up the Hudson, and General Barry St. Leger would cross Lake Ontario and lay siege to Ft. Stanwix and move east along the Mohawk River.

Hearing of the siege, General Nickolas Herkimer called out the Tryon County militia and moved to relieve the fort. He set off with a combined force of 750 militia and Oneida allies to face a British combined force of 1300-1500 regulars, Tory militia and Iroquois.

About 6 miles from the fort they were ambushed as they crossed a creek in Oriskany.

As the battle raged, General Herkimer was shot through the leg; killing his horse. He was placed beneath a tree where he commanded his troops while smoking his pipe.

A thunderstorm brought a brief lull to the fighting but after it cleared, the fighting resumed. As ammunition ran low, the fighting turned to hand-to-hand.

Eventually both sides retired. During the battle Herkimer sent a runner to the fort to say (falsely) that a large relief column was heading to Stanwix to lift the siege. This news caused the siege force to abandon their positions. At this time the fort’s garrison ransacked the siege camp.

Upon their return the Tories and British allies found their belongings gone. This discovery led many to head for home discouraged.

This was one of the bloodiest battles of the Revolution and although considered a tactical victory for the British, their ultimate goals were never realized.

St. Leger retired to Canada, Howe never even left New York (he didn’t want to share the glory with Burgoyne), and Burgoyne got his butt kicked at Saratoga.

Unfortunately, General Herkimer’s wound got infected and his leg wasn’t amputated til days later. The surgery went badly and he died on August 16th.

He is buried at the Herkimer Homestead in Little Falls.


----------



## mellowyellow

Nurses in trenches between hospital wards. France. 1918.


----------



## mellowyellow

German children playing with bundles of worthless money thanks to hyperinflation, 1923.


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> Together We Served
> 1ltSng0pogcnhsored  ·
> Military History
> Heroic Pilot Just Managed to Land and Save His Buddy’s Life
> Being launched off the flight deck of an aircraft carrier is a normal routine, but adrenaline junkie pilots love the radical feel of about 4 Gs.
> On July 9, 1991, an A-6 Intruder modified to be a refueling aircraft was shot off the Abraham Lincoln in the Persian Gulf. Lieutenant Mark Baden was the pilot and had his friend and navigator (BN), Lieutenant Keith Gallagher beside him.
> It was Gallagher’s birthday, and he advised Baden when they returned it would be his 100th trap recovery on an aircraft carrier.
> A mid-air collision had occurred a few days earlier, and Baden was slightly nervous. On top of all the other odd circumstances, he was actually assigned the plane with his name emblazoned on the side – unlike in the movies, the pilots don’t always fly the plane with their name.
> He made all the normal checks and touched all the buttons and switches. Satisfied he was ready for anything, the aircraft was blasted off the end of the carrier to accomplish the mission: to refuel other aircraft in the sky.
> The refueling version of the A-6 was a KA-6D and was modified by removing radar and bomb equipment to install internal refueling gear. Some attack capability including a visual bombing ability was retained, but the overall design was to provide fuel in the air. This plane served the US Navy extensively from 1963 to 1997.
> About mid-way through the flight – which is often considered the most boring time – the crew occupied themselves by performing fuel checks. One problem appeared – a stuck float in one of the tanks.
> Baden decided to bounce the aircraft around a bit to try to unstick it. Flying at 8,000 feet, he maneuvered the plane to experience positive and negative G at 230 knots. His body floated out of the seat a bit. Then he heard a BANG!
> A sudden depressurization of the cockpit and rush of roaring wind caused Baden to look about for the problem. Expecting to see Gallagher’s face, he was shocked to be looking at the navigator’s knees. Alarmed, he quickly assessed the situation. The canopy was sealed against the windshield, but the Plexiglas was shattered. Gallagher’s upper body was outside the aircraft. He seemed to be stuck in the canopy!
> From Gallagher’s point of view, he looked down, saw the top of the pilot’s helmet, and realized he was sitting on top of A06 flying at over 200 knots! The forceful wind ripped off his mask and hit him in the face. His description: “It was like trying to drink through a fire hose.” He maneuvered his hands to hold near his chest. Fighting for air, he tried to think.
> Meanwhile, Baden’s mind raced, wondering what had happened. One of the first things he thought was, “I need to slow down!” He quickly brought the throttles toward idle and thrust the flaps down. In a panic, he activated an emergency switch. As the plane slowly decelerated, Baden looked up to see the rest of Gallagher’s body buffeting in the wind. The navigator’s head snapped about he appeared unable to breathe.
> Gallagher’s face was distorted with the force of the wind. His cheeks and eyes were bulging. His neck strained dreadfully with the attempt to stay with the plane. At his belly were the razor-sharp, jagged edges of the Plexiglas threatening to pierce his body. Baden noted this and considered a quick stop, such as a tail hook catch, might impale his navigator on those knife-edged pieces.
> The BN, fighting off unconsciousness, felt blind and lost. Gallagher stated the wind felt like a rushing wall of water. He couldn’t see and the roaring of the wind filled his ears. He realized he was suffocating and before blacking out he was aware of saying, “I don’t want to die.”
> Baden saw Gallagher move his arms about and was relieved to see he was still alive. He grabbed the radio and called, “Mayday, Mayday, this is 515. My BN has partially ejected. I need an emergency pull-forward!” Immediately the reply burst from the radio, the calm voice of the air boss on the ship, “Bring it on.”
> With the clearance to land on the aircraft carrier, Baden attempted to keep the speed as slow as possible and not fall out of the sky. Gallagher’s legs kicked wildly causing Baden to heave a sigh of relief: he was still alive. He watched the BN’s head and body buffeting about and feared his friend was being beaten to death.
> The Boss called over the radio to ask if the BN was still in the plane. Baden quickly responded, “Only his legs are still inside the cockpit,” not considering the horrific images people on the ship might be picturing in their minds. But the Boss understood. Declaring the deck clear and notifying other aircraft of the emergency occupied the Abraham Lincoln for a few minutes.
> Baden was ready to land the plane and was set up for a straight-in catch. Then his blood ran cold. Gallagher was no longer kicking. A glance through the canopy at the BN’s face caused the pilot to quickly turn and avoid looking at his friend. Gallagher’s head was on his shoulder and by all appearances, his neck was broken.
> The closer to the sea, the more the front windscreen fogged over. Baden switched the defogger on high and was about to unstrap to wipe the glass with his hand when it cleared. Then he saw the ship had turned hard to the left. He uttered some inappropriate remarks toward the ship and prepared to chase the centerline.
> Luckily, a landing signal officer advised the captain he could deal with the winds and to cruise “steady.” Baden was relieved to see a straight-line wake behind the Abraham Lincoln.
> He drove in carefully to not cause any more damage to Gallagher. At the slower speed, he noted the Plexiglas shards, “looked like a butcher’s knife collection. I was very concerned that the deceleration of the trap was going to throw him into the jagged edge of the canopy.” Further, he had full intention to catch the first wire and get stopped as quickly as possible without cutting his navigator in half.
> When the wheels hit the deck, Baden flinched when the hook didn’t catch. He raised the nose in an effort to pivot the plane so the hook would be lower. The relief was immense when he felt the tailhook connection with the wire. The thought of rolling off the deck and requiring a helicopter sea rescue would have capped the already horrible flight.
> Baden killed the engines and made everything safe. Getting out of his side of the cockpit, he touched his friend’s arm. “Am I on the flight deck?” Gallagher asked. Relief washed over the pilot as he gripped the cold hand and waited for the medics. He was talking when the crash crew carefully lifted him from the plane. Baden headed straight for medical as soon as his BN had been extracted.
> Gallagher had woken up when the A-6 stopped. He was amazed to be on the flight deck instead of walking through the pearly gates of heaven to see long lost relatives. The mishap which almost cost his life was countered by a series of miraculous happenings, including being pinned by the shoulder harness which prevented his unconscious body from surging forward during the landing.
> Later Baden learned the only thing holding Gallagher in the aircraft was the parachute risers caught on the back of the seat. His astute actions saved his BN’s life. He was awarded the Air Medal, and the crew of the Abraham Lincoln received a letter from Gallagher’s wife thanking them for saving his life.
> He recovered fully and continued his Navy career to retirement. He declared there were many reasons he survived that 26th birthday, one of which was some good old fashion Irish luck.
> View attachment 171612


What an amazing and uplifting story Pappy, thank you.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 171807
> A man having his nose measured during Nazi Aryan race determination tests, 1940
> *Image description:
> A *man having his nose measured during Aryan race determination tests under Nazi Germany's' Nuremberg Laws that were applied to determine whether a person was considered a Jew.


Grrr ... disgusting.


----------



## RnR

*1 July 1942 – Australia's worst maritime disaster occurs when the Montevideo Maru is torpedoed by American submarine USS Sturgeon.*

The MV Montevideo Maru, was a Japanese passenger vessel constructed in Nagasaki in 1926. It was operated until the outbreak of the Second World War for service between Japan and South America. During the Second World War the Montevideo Maru was used by the Imperial Japanese Navy as an auxiliary vessel transporting troops and provisions throughout South East Asia. Montevideo Maru was sunk on 1 July 1942, resulting in the drowning of many Australian prisoners of war and civilians being transported from Rabaul.

_The Montevideo Maru._






_The Montevideo Maru was spotted by the American submarine USS Sturgeon. For approximately four hours the Sturgeon manoeuvred into a position to fire its four stern torpedoes. Sturgeon pursued, but was unable to fire, as the target was traveling too fast at 17 knots. However, it slowed to about 12 knots at midnight; according to crewman Yoshiaki Yamaji, it was to rendezvous with an escort of two destroyers. Unaware that it was carrying Allied prisoners of war and civilians, Sturgeon fired four torpedoes at Montevideo Maru before dawn of 1 July, causing the vessel to sink in only 11 minutes._

According to Yamaji in 2003, Australians in the water sang "Auld Lang Syne" to their trapped mates as the ship sank beneath the waves. He said: "There were more POWs in the water than crew members. The POWs were holding pieces of wood and using bigger pieces as rafts. They were in groups of 20 to 30 people, probably 100 people in all. They were singing songs. I was particularly impressed when they began singing Auld Lang Syne as a tribute to their dead colleagues. Watching that, I learnt that Australians have big hearts."


----------



## RnR

*2 July 1566 – Nostradamus, French astrologer and author dies.*

Michel de Nostredame (14 or 21 December 1503 – 2 July 1566), usually Latinised as Nostradamus, was a French physician and reputed seer, who is best known for his book Les Propheties, a collection of 942 poetic quatrains allegedly predicting future events. The book was first published in 1555 and has rarely been out of print since his death.






Most academic sources reject the notion that Nostradamus had any genuine supernatural prophetic abilities and maintain that the associations made between world events and Nostradamus's quatrains are the result of misinterpretations or mistranslations, sometimes deliberate. On the other hand, Nostradamus supporters have retrospectively claimed that he predicted major world events, including the Great Fire of London, the French Revolution, the rises of Napoleon Bonaparte and Adolf Hitler, the atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, and the September 11 attacks.


----------



## RnR

*3 July 1886 – Karl Benz officially unveils the Benz Patent-Motorwagen, the first purpose-built automobile.*

The Benz Patent-Motorwagen "patent motorcar", built in 1885, is widely regarded as the world's first automobile, that is, a vehicle designed to be propelled by an internal combustion engine. The original cost of the vehicle in 1885 was 600 imperial German marks, approximately 150 US dollars (equivalent to $3,998 in 2016). The vehicle was awarded the German patent number 37435, for which Karl Benz applied on January 29, 1886. About 25 Patent-Motorwagens were built between 1886 and 1893.

_Benz unveiled his invention to the public on 3 July 1886, on the Ringstrasse in Mannheim._


----------



## mellowyellow

*Las Vegas Strip, November 1959*
Sahara’s first hotel tower under construction. Riviera’s first expansion underway. “Holiday In Japan” at New Frontier, Jimmy Durante at Desert Inn.


----------



## mellowyellow

An ancient Scottish village is on sale for just $173000. the only catch is that the village is believed to be haunted!

The Old Village has 17th-century ruins, the House of Lawers, which may be a site that stands on the former home of the lady of Lawers, who is believed to haunt the village to this day.

As per the reports, just 17 people lived by the loch within the Old Village in an 1841 census, whereas by 1891, the amount decreased to only 7 people, and it had been abandoned completely by 1926.


----------



## RnR

*1776 – The United States Declaration of Independence is adopted by the Second Continental Congress.*

The Declaration of Independence is the statement adopted by the Second Continental Congress meeting at the Pennsylvania State House, Independence Hall, in Philadelphia on 4 July 1776, which announced that the thirteen American colonies, then at war with the Kingdom of Great Britain, regarded themselves as thirteen newly independent sovereign states, and no longer under British rule. Instead they formed a new nation—the United States of America.







John Adams persuaded the committee to select Thomas Jefferson to compose the original draft of the document, which Congress would edit to produce the final version. The Declaration was ultimately a formal explanation of why Congress had voted on July 2 to declare independence from Great Britain, more than a year after the outbreak of the American Revolutionary War.

The day after the vote for independence, John Adams wrote to his wife Abigail: "The Second Day of July 1776, will be the most memorable Epocha, in the History of America." But Independence Day is actually celebrated on July 4, the date that the Declaration of Independence was approved.

_Writing the Declaration of Independence, 1776 by Jean Leon Gerome Ferris._






_L to R: Benjamin Franklin, John Adams and Thomas Jefferson meet at Jefferson's lodgings, on the corner of Seventh and High streets in Philadelphia, to review a draft of the Declaration of Independence._

*Coincidences:*

• Both John Adams and Thomas Jefferson, the only signers of the Declaration of Independence to later serve as Presidents of the United States, died on the same day – 4 July 1826, which was the 50th anniversary of the Declaration.
• Although not a signer of the Declaration of Independence, James Monroe, another Founding Father who was elected as President, also died on 4 July, in 1831. He was the third President in a row who died on the anniversary of independence.
• Calvin Coolidge, the 30th President, was born on 4 July 1872. So far he is the only U.S. President to have been born on Independence Day.


----------



## Pappy

More history you were never taught in school.

Battle of Bamber Bridge
Jun 24, 1943 – Jun 25, 1943

On this day in 1943 black American soldiers faced off with white American Military police during World War II on British soil. Yes you read correctly black American soldiers had to fight their own white American soldiers, while in England, where they were fighting for the world.

Why? Because the English town of Bamber Bridge in Lancashire was not segregated so they treated the black soldiers like all other races, aka blacks were free to eat, drink anywhere, BUT back in America segregation of blacks and whites still existed. So essentially the American army went to someone else’s country and demanded they adopted America’s racist practices

So when the American Military police found out that their own black American soldiers were drinking at the same pubs as white people they went in to arrest them. The people in the town got mad about the treatment of the black soldiers and decided to then turn their pubs into “BLACKS ONLY DRINKING PUBS” the very opposite of what was taking place in America with their WHITES ONLY businesses.

Of course this pissed off the American military so guns went blazing, and when word spread back at camp that black soldiers had been shot, scores of men formed a crowd, some carrying rifles and by midnight more American military police arrived with a machine gun-equipped vehicle, so the black soldiers had no choice but to get rifles from British stores while others barricaded themselves back on base, so now it was American white soldiers versus American black soldiers. This lead to the death of one solider, injury of 7, and 32 convictions.

Back in America the battle was hushed up because they didn’t want the country to find out that they were fighting their own soldiers which would anger the black population and weaken the morale in the country.

You may read about the ill treatment of black American soldiers by their own army in the book FORGOTTEN.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> More history you were never taught in school.
> 
> Battle of Bamber Bridge
> Jun 24, 1943 – Jun 25, 1943
> 
> On this day in 1943 black American soldiers faced off with white American Military police during World War II on British soil. Yes you read correctly black American soldiers had to fight their own white American soldiers, while in England, where they were fighting for the world.
> 
> Why? Because the English town of Bamber Bridge in Lancashire was not segregated so they treated the black soldiers like all other races, aka blacks were free to eat, drink anywhere, BUT back in America segregation of blacks and whites still existed. So essentially the American army went to someone else’s country and demanded they adopted America’s racist practices
> 
> So when the American Military police found out that their own black American soldiers were drinking at the same pubs as white people they went in to arrest them. The people in the town got mad about the treatment of the black soldiers and decided to then turn their pubs into “BLACKS ONLY DRINKING PUBS” the very opposite of what was taking place in America with their WHITES ONLY businesses.
> 
> Of course this pissed off the American military so guns went blazing, and when word spread back at camp that black soldiers had been shot, scores of men formed a crowd, some carrying rifles and by midnight more American military police arrived with a machine gun-equipped vehicle, so the black soldiers had no choice but to get rifles from British stores while others barricaded themselves back on base, so now it was American white soldiers versus American black soldiers. This lead to the death of one solider, injury of 7, and 32 convictions.
> 
> Back in America the battle was hushed up because they didn’t want the country to find out that they were fighting their own soldiers which would anger the black population and weaken the morale in the country.
> 
> You may read about the ill treatment of black American soldiers by their own army in the book FORGOTTEN.View attachment 172211


Australian historian Ray Holyoak uncovers hidden documents which reveal African-American troops turned their guns on white officers while in North Queensland in 1942.


----------



## RnR

*5 July 1686 – Isaac Newton publishes Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica.*

Sir Isaac Newton PRS was an English mathematician, astronomer, and physicist who is widely recognised as one of the most influential scientists of all time and a key figure in the scientific revolution. His book Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica, first published on 5 July 1686, laid the foundations of classical mechanics.

_Sir Isaac Newton surrounded by symbols of some of his greatest findings. Illustration by Jean-Leon Huens, National Geographic._




Newton's Principia formulated the laws of motion and universal gravitation that dominated scientists' view of the physical universe for the next three centuries.


----------



## RnR

*5 July 1809 – The largest battle of the Napoleonic Wars, the Battle of Wagram is fought between the French and Austrian Empires.*

The Battle of Wagram, 5–6 July 1809, was a military engagement of the Napoleonic Wars that ended in a decisive victory for Emperor Napoleon’s French and allied army against the Austrian army under the command of Archduke Charles of Austria-Teschen. The battle led to the breakup of the Fifth Coalition, the Austrian and British-led alliance against France.

_Battle of Wagram, painting by Carle Vernet._




​The Battle of Wagram had an unusually high casualty rate, due mainly to an unprecedented concentration of artillery with deadly roundshot on a flat battlefield. Each army fired at least 90,000 rounds during the two days of battle. On one day during a French cavalry charge one division alone lost 1,200 horses killed or wounded. With at least 72,000 human casualties on both sides, it was also the bloodiest military engagement of the entire Revolutionary and Napoleonic Wars thus far.


----------



## RnR

*5 July 1841 – Thomas Cook organises the first package excursion, from Leicester to Loughborough.*

Thomas Cook (1808–1892) was an English businessman. He is best known for founding the travel agency Thomas Cook & Son. He was brought up as a strict Baptist. In February 1826, Cook became a Baptist missionary, and toured the region as a village evangelist, distributing pamphlets and occasionally working as a cabinet maker to earn money. Cook's idea to offer excursions came to him while "walking from Market Harborough to Leicester to attend a meeting of the Temperance Society". 

_An illustration of Thomas Cook's first excursion on 5 July 1841. Thomas Cook archive._




By the end of 2017, the Thomas Cook Group was the second largest travel company in Europe and the UK with a joint fleet of 97 aircraft, 2,926 stores, 32,722 employees, and over 19.1 million annual customers. However by November 2018, questions were being raised about the group's financial health. The Thomas Cook Group ceased trading on 23 September 2019, over 178 years after their first excursion.


----------



## RnR

*5 July 1948 – The National Health Service Acts create the national public health system in the United Kingdom.*

The National Health Service (NHS) is the umbrella term for the publicly-funded healthcare systems of the United Kingdom. Since 1948 it has been funded out of general taxation. It is made up of the four separate systems of the four countries of the UK: The National Health Service in England, NHS Scotland, NHS Wales, and Health and Social Care in Northern Ireland. They were established together in 1948 as one of the major social reforms following World War II.

_The people behind the founding of the NHS._




On 5 July 2021, Queen Elizabeth awarded the NHS the George Cross for for seven decades of public service and battling COVID-19 during the current pandemic. The George Cross was instituted by King George VI on 24 September 1940 during the height of the Blitz, and is granted in recognition of 'acts of the greatest heroism or of the most courage in circumstances of extreme danger'.


----------



## RnR

*5 July 1996 – Dolly the sheep becomes the first mammal cloned from an adult cell.*

Dolly (5 July 1996 – 14 February 2003) was a female domestic sheep, and the first mammal cloned from an adult somatic cell, using the process of nuclear transfer. Dolly was cloned by Ian Wilmut, Keith Campbell and colleagues at the Roslin Institute, at the University of Edinburgh in Scotland in partnership with the biotech company PPL Therapeutics. Dolly the sheep was born on 5 July 1996 and had three mothers (one provided the egg, another the DNA and a third carried the cloned embryo to term). Dolly died from a progressive lung disease five months before her seventh birthday.

_Dolly in 1997 on the right with Polly, another sheep genetically engineered by the team at Roslin. John Chadwick, AP._




Dolly lived her entire life at the Roslin Institute in Midlothian. There she was bred with a Welsh Mountain ram and produced six lambs in total. Her first lamb, named Bonnie, was born in April 1998. The next year Dolly produced twin lambs Sally and Rosie, and she gave birth to triplets Lucy, Darcy and Cotton in 2000.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

A U.S. navy aircraft flies above a Soviet freighter carrying two bomber planes during the Cuban Missile Crisis in October 1962


----------



## mellowyellow

5000 people waiting for the 1st McDonalds in USSR to open, 1990, Moscow


----------



## RnR

*6 July 1892 – John Simpson Kirkpatrick, the man with the donkey at Gallipoli born.*

_John (Jack) Simpson Kirkpatrick (6 July 1892 – 19 May 1915), who served under the name John Simpson, was a stretcher bearer with the 1st Australian Division during the Gallipoli Campaign in World War I._

Simpson landed on the Gallipoli Peninsula on 25 April 1915 as part of the ANZAC forces. In the early hours of the following day, as he was bearing a wounded comrade on his shoulders, he spotted a donkey and quickly began making use of it to carry his fellow soldiers. He used at least five different donkeys, known as "Duffy No. 1", "Duffy No. 2", "Murphy", "Queen Elizabeth" and "Abdul" at Gallipoli; some of the donkeys were killed and/or wounded in action.

_Simpson's statue by Peter Corlett located outside the Australian War Memorial in Canberra. Simpson with his donkey, bearing a wounded soldier during the Battle of Gallipoli._




_Contemporary accounts of Simpson at Gallipoli speak of his bravery and invaluable service in bringing wounded down from the heights above Anzac Cove through Shrapnel and Monash gullies._

On 19 May 1915 less than a month after arriving, during the Third attack on Anzac Cove, Simpson was struck by machine gun fire and died. He was buried at the Beach Cemetery, a small Commonwealth War Graves Commission cemetery located at Hell Spit, at the southern end of Anzac Cove on the Gallipoli Peninsula.


----------



## RnR

*6 July 1947 – The AK-47 goes into production in the Soviet Union.*

The AK-47, or AK as it is officially known, also known as the Kalashnikov, is a selective-fire (semi-automatic and automatic), gas-operated assault rifle, developed in the Soviet Union by Mikhail Kalashnikov. It is the originating firearm of the Kalashnikov rifle, or "AK”, family. Mikhail Kalashnikov began his career as a weapon designer in 1941, while recuperating from a shoulder wound which he received during the Battle of Bryansk. Kalashnikov himself stated... "I was in the hospital, and a soldier in the bed beside me asked: ‘Why do our soldiers have only one rifle for two or three of our men, when the Germans have automatics?’ So I designed one. I was a soldier, and I created a machine gun for a soldier.”

_Mikhail Kalashnikov, designer of the AK-47._






Design work on the AK-47 began in the last year of World War II, 1945. In 1946, the AK-47 was presented for official military trials, and in 1948, the fixed-stock version was introduced into active service with selected units of the Soviet Army. In the spring of 1949, the AK-47 was officially accepted by the Soviet Armed Forces and used by the majority of the member states of the Warsaw Pact. Even after almost seven decades, the model and its variants remain the most popular and widely used assault rifles in the world because of their substantial reliability under harsh conditions and their relatively low production costs. The AK-47 has been manufactured in many countries and has seen service with armed forces as well as irregular forces worldwide.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

High school teacher John T. Scopes is brought to trial in Dayton, Tennessee for teaching the theory of evolution, which was prohibited under state law. July 10, 1925

*John Thomas Scopes* (August 3, 1900 – October 21, 1970) was a teacher in Dayton, Tennessee, who was charged on May 5, 1925, with violating Tennessee's Butler Act, which prohibited the teaching of human evolution in Tennessee schools. He was tried in a case known as the Scopes Trial, in which he was found guilty and fined $100 (equivalent to $1,476 in 2020).


----------



## mellowyellow

The photo on the left was taken in the 1870's, the right in 1901 after she was discovered

*French woman Blanche Monnier* and called "The Confined Woman of Poitiers" was secretly kept locked in a small room by her aristocratic mother for 25 years. She was eventually found by police, then middle-aged and in an emaciated and filthy condition; according to officials, Monnier had not seen any sunlight for her entire captivity.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 172680
> The photo on the left was taken in the 1870's, the right in 1901 after she was discovered
> 
> *French woman Blanche Monnier* and called "The Confined Woman of Poitiers" was secretly kept locked in a small room by her aristocratic mother for 25 years. She was eventually found by police, then middle-aged and in an emaciated and filthy condition; according to officials, Monnier had not seen any sunlight for her entire captivity.


What a horrific story. Poor woman.


----------



## RnR

*7 July 1928 – Sliced bread is sold for the first time, on the inventor's 48th birthday, by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri.*

Otto Frederick Rohwedder of Davenport, Iowa, United States, invented the first loaf-at-a-time bread-slicing machine. A prototype he built in 1912 was destroyed in a fire and it was not until 1928 that Rohwedder had a fully working machine ready. The first commercial use of the machine was by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri, which sold their first slices on 7 July 1928. Their product, "Kleen Maid Sliced Bread", proved a great success.

_Otto Frederick Rohwedder and the "Kleen Maid Sliced Bread" announcement._






"Kleen Maid Sliced Bread" was advertised as "the greatest forward step in the baking industry since bread was wrapped". This led to the popular phrase "greatest thing since sliced bread".


----------



## RnR

*8 July 1885 – Hugo Boss, German fashion designer and founder of Hugo Boss is born.*

Hugo Ferdinand Boss was a German fashion designer and businessman and the founder of the clothing company Hugo Boss. He was an early and active member of the Nazi Party as early as 1931 and remained loyal to the Nazi Party ideology throughout the duration of the party's existence. Hugo Boss died of a tooth abscess on in 1948, aged 63.






Boss was born on 8 July 1885 in Metzingen, in the Kingdom of Wurttemberg. He did an apprenticeship as a merchant, completed military service from 1903 to 1905 and worked in a weaving mill in Konstanz. He founded his own clothing company in Metzingen in 1923 and then a factory in 1924. The company produced shirts and jackets and then work clothing, sportswear and raincoats. In the 1930s, it produced uniforms for the SA, the SS, the Hitler Youth, the postal service, rail employees and later the Wehrmacht, the armed forces of Nazi Germany.

_On the 1st April 1931, Boss took the step of becoming a card-carrying member of the Nazi Party. It seems that his reasons for joining the Party were to help attract government contracts._


----------



## RnR

*8 July 1947 – Reports are broadcast that a UFO crash landed in Roswell, New Mexico in what became known as the Roswell UFO incident.*

In mid-1947, a United States Air Force balloon crashed at a ranch near Roswell, New Mexico. Following wide initial interest in the crashed "flying disc", the US military stated that it was merely a conventional weather balloon. Interest subsequently waned until the late 1970s, when ufologists began promoting a variety of increasingly elaborate conspiracy theories, claiming that one or more alien spacecraft had crash-landed, and that the extraterrestrial occupants had been recovered by the military, who then engaged in a cover-up.

_Roswell Daily Record, 8 July 1947, announcing the "capture" of a "flying saucer"._






In the 1990s, the US military published two reports disclosing the true nature of the crashed object: a nuclear test surveillance balloon from Project Mogul. Nevertheless, the Roswell incident continues to be of interest in popular media, and conspiracy theories surrounding the event persist.

_Roswell has been described as "the world's most famous, most exhaustively investigated, and most thoroughly debunked UFO claim in history”._


----------



## mellowyellow

Ralph Willet Dixey (Bannock) and Peter Jim (Shoshone) in an 1897 photograph wearing traditional beaded clothing. After the Indian Wars, native Americans were forbidden from using their native names by Congressional order.


----------



## mellowyellow

President Nixon dines with Chinese leaders in Beijing 1972

At a lavish banquet in Shanghai, Chinese Premier Zhou Enlai (second from left) demonstrates the proper etiquette for using chopsticks, as US President Richard Nixon tries them for himself.

The meal came during a week-long summit, which Nixon described as “the week that changed the world”. It was the first official visit to the People’s Republic of China by a US President and made significant moves to thaw relations between the two nations after 25 years of division.

Plans for the trip began in the wake of ‘Ping Pong Diplomacy’, when US and Chinese table tennis teams extended the olive branch with invitations to each other’s country.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas

*The Very Brief History Of An Old Schoolhouse*:   Several days ago, I was up in NH getting pictures of an old town meetinghouse dating back to 1775, which was around the time the Battle of Bunker Hill was being fought.  As old meetinghouses go, this one's a classic.  It is shown below.







The photo also captured a little red building on the left of the picture.  After landing and putting away the drone, I took the picture below. This was the town's schoolhouse that was built in 1822 for $200.  It has been largely preserved as it was, including the hard bench seats used for sitting and writing. 






Give this some thought:  Generations of children went to schools like this with only primitive facilities and materials.  Winters were cold and discipline was generally strict - you could get swatted or paddled for misbehaving or doing something stupid. . Also missing were lights, water fountains, lockers, lunchrooms, playgrounds and playground equipment,  There was no dean, school nurse, school psychologist, guidance counselor, etc. - only one extremely dedicated person trying to shape childrens' minds and attitudes. 

And yet, out of little schools houses like this came a generation of people who shaped a fledgling nation into an industrial and economic powerhouse.  How did that happen?


----------



## mellowyellow

A portrait of John D. Rockefeller circa 1900 after he had built Standard Oil into the largest oil company in the USA.

_“Rockefeller’s fortune peaked in 1912 at almost $900,000,000, but his estate totaled only $26,410,837 when he died,” Parr writes, “making him the biggest philanthropist ever to live.”

In a 1937 obituary, he is described as the “founder of one of the world’s most colossal private fortunes and benefactor of humanity.” He was 98 when he died, and according to his obituary, had “a peaceful, painless death.”_


----------



## mellowyellow

This 2,000-year-old shoe was found in a well at the Saalburg ancient Roman fort in Germany.


----------



## mellowyellow

Colourised photo of a man standing on a colossal figure of Ramesses II at the temple of Abu Simbel, Egypt,1865.


----------



## RnR

*9 July 1877 – The inaugural Wimbledon Championships begins.*

The Championships, Wimbledon, commonly known simply as Wimbledon, is the oldest tennis tournament in the world and is widely regarded as the most prestigious. It has been held at the All England Club in Wimbledon, London, since 1877 and is played on outdoor grass courts.

The inaugural Wimbledon Championship was a men's tennis tournament held at the All England Croquet and Lawn Tennis Club in Wimbledon, London from 9–19 July 1877. It was the world's first official lawn tennis tournament, and was later recognised as the first Grand Slam tournament or "Major".

_Contemporary engraving of the first Wimbledon Championship at Worple Road, London, in July 1877. Note the higher net, 5 ft._




_Spencer Gore was the winner of the inaugural Wimbledon Championship._


----------



## RnR

*10 July 138 – Emperor Hadrian dies of heart failure at Baiae; he is buried at Rome in the Tomb of Hadrian beside his late wife, Vibia Sabina.*

Hadrian (24 January 76 – 10 July 138 AD) was Roman emperor from 117 to 138. He was born Publius Aelius Hadrianus, probably at Italica, near Santiponce in modern-day Spain. His father was of senatorial rank, and was a first cousin of the emperor Trajan. Hadrian's parents died in 86, when he was ten years old. Rome's military and Senate approved Hadrian's succession.

Rather than following Trajan’s expansionist policy, Hadrian preferred to invest in the development of stable, defensible borders, and the unification, under his overall leadership, of the empire's disparate peoples. He is known for building Hadrian's Wall, which marked the northern limit of Britannia.

_Emperor Hadrian. Hadrian’s Wall, at 73 miles long crossed northern Britain from Wallsend on the River Tyne in the east to Bowness-on-Solway in the west, was made a World Heritage Site in 1987._






The most distinctive aspect of Hadrian's reign was that he was to spend more than half of it outside Italy and engaged in peaceful pursuits. Obviously, other emperors had often left Rome for long periods, but then mostly to go to war, returning soon after conflicts concluded. Hadrian died in the year 138 on the 10th of July, in his villa at Baiae at the age of 62.

_The Mausoleum of Hadrian, usually known as Castel Sant'Angelo, is a towering cylindrical building in Rome. It was initially commissioned by Hadrian as a mausoleum for himself and his family. The building was later used by the popes as a fortress and castle and is now a museum._


----------



## RnR

*10 July 1856 – Nikola Tesla, Serbian-American physicist and engineer is born.*

_Nikola Tesla was a Serbian-American inventor, electrical engineer, mechanical engineer, physicist, and futurist who is best known for his contributions to the design of the modern alternating current (AC) electricity supply system._

Tesla emigrated to the United States in 1884, where he would become a naturalised citizen. He worked for a short time at the Edison Machine Works in New York City before he struck out on his own. Attempting to develop inventions he could patent and market, Tesla conducted a range of experiments with mechanical oscillators/generators, electrical discharge tubes, and early X-ray imaging. He also built a wireless-controlled boat, one of the first ever exhibited. Tesla became well known as an inventor and would demonstrate his achievements to celebrities and wealthy patrons at his lab, and was noted for his showmanship at public lectures.

_A multiple exposure picture of Tesla sitting next to his "magnifying transmitter" generating millions of volts._






Throughout the 1890s, Tesla pursued his ideas for wireless lighting and worldwide wireless electric power distribution in his high-voltage, high-frequency power experiments in New York and Colorado Springs. In 1893, he made pronouncements on the possibility of wireless communication with his devices. Tesla went on to try to develop a series of inventions in the 1910s and 1920s with varying degrees of success. Having spent most of his money, he lived in a series of New York hotels, leaving behind unpaid bills. On 7 January 1943, at the age of 86, Tesla died alone in Room 3327 of the New Yorker Hotel. Today, his ashes are displayed in a gold-plated sphere on a marble pedestal in the Nikola Tesla Museum.


----------



## RnR

*11 July 1960 – To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee is first published, in the United States.*

To Kill a Mockingbird is a novel by Harper Lee first published on 11 July 1960. It was immediately successful, winning the Pulitzer Prize, and has become a classic of modern American literature. The plot and characters are loosely based on Lee's observations of her family, her neighbours and an event that occurred near her hometown of Monroeville, Alabama, in 1936, when she was 10 years old. The story is told by the six-year-old Jean Louise Finch.

_To Kill a Mockingbird, first edition book cover. To Kill a Mockingbird, 1962 film._






The primary themes of To Kill a Mockingbird involve racial injustice and the destruction of innocence. Scholars have noted that Lee also addresses issues of class, courage, compassion, and gender roles in the American Deep South. The book is widely taught in schools in the United States with lessons that emphasize tolerance and decry prejudice. Though Lee had only published this single book, in 2007 she was awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom for her contribution to literature.


----------



## mellowyellow

*USS Indianapolis in 1945

The Worst Shark Attack in History*
In 1945, a U.S. naval ship was sunk by a Japanese submarine, but the ship’s sinking was just the beginning of the sailors’ nightmare

………….._The first night, the sharks focused on the floating dead. But the survivors’ struggles in the water only attracted more and more sharks, which could feel their motions through a biological feature known as a lateral line: receptors along their bodies that pick up changes in pressure and movement from hundreds of yards away. As the sharks turned their attentions toward the living, especially the injured and the bleeding, sailors tried to quarantine themselves away from anyone with an open wound, and when someone died, they would push the body away, hoping to sacrifice the corpse in return for a reprieve from a shark’s jaw. Many survivors were paralyzed with fear, unable even to eat or drink from the meager rations they had salvaged from their ship. One group of survivors made the mistake of opening a can of Spam—but before they could taste it, the scent of the meat drew a swarm of sharks around them. They got rid of their meat rations rather than risk a second swarming.

The sharks fed for days, with no sign of rescue for the men…………………_

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-worst-shark-attack-in-history-25715092/


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 173258
> *USS Indianapolis in 1945
> 
> The Worst Shark Attack in History*
> In 1945, a U.S. naval ship was sunk by a Japanese submarine, but the ship’s sinking was just the beginning of the sailors’ nightmare
> 
> ………….._The first night, the sharks focused on the floating dead. But the survivors’ struggles in the water only attracted more and more sharks, which could feel their motions through a biological feature known as a lateral line: receptors along their bodies that pick up changes in pressure and movement from hundreds of yards away. As the sharks turned their attentions toward the living, especially the injured and the bleeding, sailors tried to quarantine themselves away from anyone with an open wound, and when someone died, they would push the body away, hoping to sacrifice the corpse in return for a reprieve from a shark’s jaw. Many survivors were paralyzed with fear, unable even to eat or drink from the meager rations they had salvaged from their ship. One group of survivors made the mistake of opening a can of Spam—but before they could taste it, the scent of the meat drew a swarm of sharks around them. They got rid of their meat rations rather than risk a second swarming.
> 
> The sharks fed for days, with no sign of rescue for the men…………………_
> 
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-worst-shark-attack-in-history-25715092/


What a terrifying ordeal.

_The USS Indianapolis had delivered the crucial components of the first operational atomic bomb to a naval base on the Pacific island of Tinian. On 6 August 1945, the weapon would level Hiroshima. On July 28, the Indianapolis sailed from Guam, without an escort, to meet the battleship USS Idaho in the Leyte Gulf in the Philippines and prepare for an invasion of Japan. Shortly after midnight the next day, a Japanese torpedo hit the Indianapolis in the starboard bow. Still traveling at 17 knots, the Indianapolis began taking on massive amounts of water; the ship sank in just 12 minutes.

Of the Indianapolis’ original 1,196-man crew, only 317 remained. Estimates of the number who died from shark attacks range from a few dozen to almost 150. It’s impossible to be sure. But either way, the ordeal of the Indianapolis survivors remains the worst maritime disaster in U.S. naval history._


----------



## mellowyellow

John Lennon signing an autograph for Mark David Chapman, the man who would kill him five hours later, NYC, 1980


----------



## mellowyellow

_Himmler was taken to the headquarters of the Second British Army in Lüneburg, where doctor Wells conducted a medical exam on him. When the doctor saw a dark object in a gap in Himmler’s lower jaw, he ordered him to come closer to the light and tried to remove the glass capsule. Suddenly Himmler bit on the cyanide capsule and at the doctor’s fingers. Himmler fell to the ground and someone shouted “The bastard beats us!”.

The smell of prussic acid spread through the room. “We immediately upended the old bastard and got his mouth into the bowl of water which was there to wash the poison out”, noted Major Whittaker in his diary. “There were terrible groans and grunts coming from the swine”. Himmler’s tongue was secured in an attempt to prevent him from swallowing the poison.

Doctor Wells tried resuscitation but it was in vain. He was dead within 15 minutes._


----------



## RadishRose

JonDouglas said:


> an industrial and economic powerhouse. How did that happen?


greed.


----------



## RnR

*12 July 1493 – The Nuremberg Chronicle by Hartmann Schedel, one of the best-documented early printed books, is published.*

The Nuremberg Chronicle is an illustrated biblical paraphrase and world history that follows the story of human history related in the Bible; it includes the histories of a number of important Western cities. The Chronicle was first published in Latin on 12 July 1493 in the city of Nuremberg. Written in Latin by Hartmann Schedel, with a version in German, translated by Georg Alt, it is one of the best-documented early printed books and one of the first to successfully integrate illustrations and text.
_
The city of Nuremberg, a hand-coloured woodcut from the Nuremberg Chronicle._






The Nuremberg Chronicle is one of the most densely illustrated and technically advanced works of early printing. It contains 1809 woodcuts produced from 645 blocks. Michael Wolgemut and his son-in-law Wilhelm Pleydenwurff executed the illustrations in around 1490, a time when their workshop was at its artistic peak. The views of towns, some authentic, some invented or copied from older models, are of both artistic and topographical interest.

_The construction of Noah’s Ark from the Nuremberg Chronicle._


----------



## RnR

*12 July 1561 – Saint Basil's Cathedral in Moscow is consecrated.*

The Cathedral of Vasily the Blessed, commonly known as Saint Basil's Cathedral, is a church in Red Square in Moscow, Russia. The building, now a museum, was built from 1555–1561 on orders from Ivan the Terrible and commemorates the capture of Kazan and Astrakhan. It was the city's tallest building until the completion of the Ivan the Great Bell Tower in 1600. The building, originally known as "Trinity Church", was consecrated on 12 July 1561.
_
Saint Basil's Cathedral today._






The building is shaped as a flame of a bonfire rising into the sky, a design that has no parallel in Russian architecture. The church acquired its present-day vivid colours in several stages from the 1680s to 1848. Russian attitude towards colour in the 17th century changed in favour of bright colours; icon and mural art experienced an explosive growth in the number of available paints, dyes and their combinations. The original colour scheme, missing these innovations, was far less challenging. It followed the depiction of the Heavenly City in the Book of Revelation.


----------



## RnR

*12 July 1962 – The Rolling Stones perform their first concert at London's Marquee Jazz Club.*

The Rolling Stones formed in London in 1962. In June 1962 the line-up was as follows: Jagger, Jones, Richards, Stewart, Taylor, and drummer Tony Chapman. According to Richards, Jones christened the band during a phone call to Jazz News. When asked for a band name Jones saw a Muddy Waters LP lying on the floor. One of the LP's tracks was "Rollin' Stone".

_Jagger, Richards and Jones with Stewart and Dick Taylor on bass played a gig billed as “The Rollin' Stones" on 12 July 1962, at the Marquee Club, 165 Oxford Street, London._






_Their material included the Chicago blues as well as Chuck Berry and Bo Diddley songs. Bassist Bill Wyman joined in December 1962 and drummer Charlie Watts the following January 1963 to form the band's original rhythm section._


----------



## JonDouglas

RadishRose said:


> greed.


Uh, no.  Not even close


----------



## mellowyellow

Soviet and American soldiers share a dance upon their meet-up at the River Elbe near Torgau, Saxony. Germany, April 26th, 1945.

_Elbe Day, 25 April 1945 is the day Soviet and American troops first met at the Elbe River, near Torgau in Germany, marking an important step toward the end of WWII in Europe. This contact between the soviets, advancing from the Ease and the Americans, advancing from the West, meant that the two powers had effectively cut Germany in two._


----------



## JonDouglas

With all the problems of lawlessness in the streets of some of the big cities, it might be interesting to revisit what they did about it during the industrial revolution.  Back in the mid 1800s, child reform schools came of age in conjunction with the industrial revolution and its associated, more-dense population centers around mills.  Governments, charities and religious organizations formed rudimentary welfare safety nets for children who were delinquent or homeless and had committed or were likely to commit crimes.   Reform and industrial training schools were part of that welfare net.  The building below is one of a number of similar structures of a girls' reform school built in 1856 in Lancaster, MA.  It was the country's first reform school for girls, moving away from imprisonment to a corrections/reform paradigm.   Some scholars think this worked better than today's welfare and justice systems for children.






The building above was just one of a number of "residential cottages" that had common spaces on the ground floor, and sleeping rooms for both students and staff on upper floors. First floor common spaces included a dining room, kitchen, sewing room, laundry, parlor, and classroom.  There were several key aspects to these reformatories/industrial schools.  One, they removed young people from the environment in which they grew troubled.  Two, they were forced to learn both basic academics and social skills.  Over time, most of these schools became penal institutions.  The whole facility is now abandoned and on the block

Several days ago, I took the following aerial picture of the building pictured above.






What you see above is a mold infested, asbestos filled structure that later became a medium security prison that failed.  The buildings will be soon eaten by weather and foliage if nothing is done.  That the facility is on the national register of historic places probably won't save it and here we are 100 plus years later with the same problems this facility was supposed to help solve.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> With all the problems of lawlessness in the streets of some of the big cities, it might be interesting to revisit what they did about it during the industrial revolution.  Back in the mid 1800s, child reform schools came of age in conjunction with the industrial revolution and its associated, more-dense population centers around mills.  Governments, charities and religious organizations formed rudimentary welfare safety nets for children who were delinquent or homeless and had committed or were likely to commit crimes.   Reform and industrial training schools were part of that welfare net.  The building below is one of a number of similar structures of a girls' reform school built in 1856 in Lancaster, MA.  It was the country's first reform school for girls, moving away from imprisonment to a corrections/reform paradigm.   Some scholars think this worked better than today's welfare and justice systems for children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building above was just one of a number of "residential cottages" that had common spaces on the ground floor, and sleeping rooms for both students and staff on upper floors. First floor common spaces included a dining room, kitchen, sewing room, laundry, parlor, and classroom.  There were several key aspects to these reformatories/industrial schools.  One, they removed young people from the environment in which they grew troubled.  Two, they were forced to learn both basic academics and social skills.  Over time, most of these schools became penal institutions.  The whole facility is now abandoned and on the block
> 
> Several days ago, I took the following aerial picture of the building pictured above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see above is a mold infested, asbestos filled structure that later became a medium security prison that failed.  The buildings will be soon eaten by weather and foliage if nothing is done.  That the facility is on the national register of historic places probably won't save it and here we are 100 plus years later with the same problems this facility was supposed to help solve.


Love your pictures as a whole, Jon, but that drone with camera you use is the real kicker. Just such a different perspective seeing the landscape and old building from above, truly makes for a stunning photo.

Some of these old building would sure make for grand homes with a little love.


----------



## RnR

*13 July 1863 – New York City draft riots: In New York City, opponents of conscription begin three days of rioting which will be later regarded as the worst in United States history.*

The New York City draft riots of 13–16 July 1863, known at the time as Draft Week, were violent disturbances in Lower Manhattan, widely regarded as the culmination of working-class discontent with new laws passed by Congress that year to draft men to fight in the ongoing American Civil War. The riots remain the largest civil and racially charged insurrection in American history, aside from the Civil War itself.

_A drawing from a British newspaper showing armed rioters clashing with Union Army soldiers in New York City._






_U.S. President Abraham Lincoln diverted several regiments of militia and volunteer troops after the Battle of Gettysburg to control the city. However, the military did not reach the city until the second day of rioting, by which time the mobs had ransacked or destroyed numerous public buildings, two Protestant churches, the homes of various abolitionists or sympathisers, many black homes, and the Coloured Orphan Asylum at 44th Street and Fifth Avenue, which was burned to the ground._

The rioters were overwhelmingly working-class men, who feared free black people competing for work and resented that wealthier men, who could afford to pay a $300, equivalent to $9,157 in 2017, commutation fee to hire a substitute, were spared from the draft. Initially intended to express anger at the draft, the protests turned into a race riot, with white rioters, predominantly Irish immigrants, attacking black people throughout the city. The official death toll was listed at either 119 or 120 individuals.

_On August 19, the government resumed the draft in New York. It was completed within 10 days without further incident. Fewer men were drafted than had been feared by the working class: of the 750,000 selected nationwide for conscription, only about 45,000 were sent into active duty._


----------



## RnR

*13 July 1923 – The Hollywood Sign is dedicated in the Hollywood Hills, Los Angeles.*

The Hollywood Sign (formerly the Hollywoodland Sign) is a landmark and American cultural icon located in Los Angeles, California. It is situated on Mount Lee, in the Hollywood Hills area of the Santa Monica Mountains. The sign overlooks Hollywood, Los Angeles. The sign was officially dedicated on 13 July 1923.






The sign was erected in 1923 and originally read "HOLLYWOODLAND." Its purpose was to advertise the name of a new segregated housing development in the hills above the Hollywood district of Los Angeles. The Crescent Sign Company was contracted to erect 13 letters on the hillside, each facing south. The sign company owner, Thomas Fisk Goff designed the sign. Each letter was 30 feet wide and 50 feet high, and the whole sign was studded with some 4,000 light bulbs. The four last letters were dropped after renovation in 1949.

_The sign was intended only to last a year and a half, but after the rise of American cinema in Los Angeles during the Golden Age of Hollywood, the sign became an internationally recognised symbol and was left there._


----------



## mellowyellow

Jasper "Jack" Daniel, Jack Daniels Founder, 1800's




In 2016, Jack Daniel’s announced the company would make changes to its official history. They planned to honor Nathan “Nearest” Green, the African American man who taught the real Jack Daniel to make whiskey in the mid-1800s. Green had been enslaved on the farm of a preacher and distiller named Dan Call; Jack Daniel, 30 years younger than Green, was a chore boy on the same farm. It fell on Green to teach Daniel how to work the still and use a charcoal filtration process that likely originated in West Africa. (That process, charcoal mellowing, is what separates Tennessee whiskey from other types.)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

*14 July ... Bastille Day, France.*

Bastille Day is the common name given in English-speaking countries to the national day of France, which is celebrated on the 14th of July each year. In French, it is formally called la Fête nationale and commonly and legally le 14 Juillet French National Day.

The French National Day is the anniversary of Storming of the Bastille on 14 July 1789, a turning point of the French Revolution, as well as the Fête de la Fédération which celebrated the unity of the French people on 14 July 1790.
_
The Fête d e la Fédération as seen from behind the King's tent, 14 July 1790._






Celebrations are held throughout France, one that has been reported as "the oldest and largest military parade in Europe" is held on 14 July on the Champs-Élysées in Paris in front of the President of the Republic, along with other French officials and foreign guests.


----------



## RnR

*The key to the Bastille.*

On the morning of 14 July 1789, the city of Paris was in a state of alarm. Crowds gathered outside the Bastille around mid-morning, calling for the surrender of the prison, the removal of the cannon and the release of the arms and gunpowder within. Around 1.30 pm, the crowd surged into the undefended outer courtyard. Governor de Launay ordered a cease-fire at 5 pm but could not repel the attack. Accordingly he opened the gates to the inner courtyard, and the vainqueurs swept in to liberate the fortress at 5.30 pm.

The Marquis de La Fayette, was a French aristocrat and military officer who fought in the American Revolutionary War. A close friend of George Washington, Alexander Hamilton, and Thomas Jefferson, Lafayette was a key figure in the French Revolution of 1789 and the July Revolution of 1830.

_Marquis de La Fayette. The key to the Bastille displayed Washington's residence, Mount Vernon._







In 1790, Lafayette gave the cast-iron, one-pound and three-ounce key to the Bastille to American President George Washington. Washington displayed it prominently at government facilities and events in New York and in Philadelphia until shortly before his retirement in 1797. The key remains on display at Washington's residence of Mount Vernon.


----------



## RnR

*15 July 1799 – The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-François Bouchard during Napoleon's Egyptian Campaign.*

The Rosetta Stone is a granodiorite stele discovered in 1799 which is inscribed with three versions of a decree issued in Memphis, Egypt in 196 BC during the Ptolemaic dynasty on behalf of King Ptolemy V Epiphanes. The top and middle texts are in Ancient Egyptian using hieroglyphic and Demotic scripts respectively, while the bottom is in Ancient Greek. The decree has only minor differences between the three versions, making the Rosetta Stone key to deciphering Egyptian hieroglyphs. The aroused widespread public interest.

_Top section of the Rosetta Stone showing the Egyptian hieroglyphics. The stone's top and middle texts are in Ancient Egyptian using hieroglyphic script and Demotic script, respectively, while the bottom is in Ancient Greek. The Rosetta Stone has been on public display at the British Museum almost continuously since 1802 and is the most-visited object in the museum._






On 15 July 1799, French soldiers were strengthening the defences of Fort Julien, just north-east of the Egyptian port city of Rosetta, now Rashid. Lieutenant Pierre-François Bouchard spotted a slab with inscriptions on one side that the soldiers had uncovered. He and his commander Colonel d'Hautpoul saw at once that it might be important and informed General Jacques-François Menou, who happened to be at Rosetta. The find was announced to Napoleon's newly founded scientific association in Cairo, the Institut d'Égypte.


----------



## mellowyellow

Sturgeon fishing on the Volga river, Russia, 1924.

Caviar is unfertilized eggs—also known as roe—that are harvested exclusively from *the sturgeon family of fish* and then salt-cured. There are other popular types of fish roe—like the bright orange salmon roe (ikura) which sits atop sushi—*but only sturgeon roe is considered caviar.*


----------



## RnR

*16 July 1661 – The first banknotes in Europe are issued by the Swedish bank Stockholms Banco.*

Stockholms Banco in Sweden was the first European bank to print banknotes. The bank was founded in 1657 by Johan Palmstruch, a commissioner in the National Board of Trade, and began printing banknotes ion 16 July 1661.

_The first paper money in Europe. A Swedish daler at the Coin Cabinet exhibit at The Historical Museum in Lund, Sweden.






Stockholms Banco was the immediate precursor to the central bank of Sweden, founded in 1668 as Riksens Ständers Bank and renamed in 1866 as Sveriges Riksbank, which is the world's oldest surviving central bank._

These banknotes became very popular very quickly ... simply because they were much easier to carry than the large copper daler Swedish coin, especially for making big payments. A note could be sent in an envelope, previously the heavy coins had to be transported by horse and cart for large transactions. The largest copper coin weighed almost 20 kilograms.


----------



## RnR

*16 July 1935 – The world's first parking meter is installed in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.*

Conceptualised in 1932 by the chair of the Traffic Committee of the Oklahoma City Chamber of Commerce, Carl C. Magee, the parking meter was a modern solution to a modern vexation, parking congestion. By 1930 there were five hundred thousand cars in the area, most of which were registered in Oklahoma County and the capital city. The problem was that people who worked downtown occupied all of the parking spots every day, forcing retail customers to park far away from stores. Magee received a patent for the apparatus on 24 May 1938.
_
Carl Magee at work. The world's first parking meter was installed in Oklahoma City on 16 July 1935._


----------



## RnR

*Also on 16 July ...*

_1969 – Apollo 11, the first mission to land astronauts on the Moon, is launched from the Kennedy Space Center at Cape Kennedy, Florida.






1999 – John F. Kennedy Jr., piloting a Piper Saratoga aircraft, dies when his plane crashes into the Atlantic Ocean off the coast of Martha's Vineyard. His wife and sister-in-law are also killed.
_


----------



## mellowyellow

Who knew you could pearls from fresh water mussels?  Not me.   


Pearl diver using a car's old gas tank for a helmet, prepares to descend into the river, 1938. taken near the Mississippi river.


In 1884, a German by the name of J.F. Boepple founded the Mississippi River pearl button industry by applying his native trade to the abundant Mississippi River mussels. By 1890, Muscatine was known as the _Pearl Button Capital of the World._ 2,500 workers were employed in 43 different button-related businesses.


----------



## mellowyellow

107 year old newspaper article predicting Global Warming


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Notorious as the emperor who fiddled while Rome burnt, recent archaeological and historical studies have absolved Nero of blame for the great fire.

The newspaper _La Repubblica _marked the anniversary yesterday of the outbreak in 64 AD with an article by the documentary maker Alberto Angela arguing that the maligned ruler had tried to put out the flames


----------



## mellowyellow

Two French men restrain a woman while another cuts her hair after she has been accused of collaborating with the Germans during the occupation, 1945.


Norwegian woman with a German soldier in the summer of 1940


----------



## mellowyellow

The real T.E. Lawrence, or "Lawrence of Arabia" with camel and Enfield rifle, c. 1917


Peter O’Toole


----------



## mellowyellow

Mountbatten and Gandhi take tea
1 April 1947

The midnight between August 14 and 15, 1947, was one of history’s truly momentous moments: It marked the birth of Pakistan, an independent India and the beginning of the end of an era of colonialism.

_As the great grandson of Queen Victoria, Lord Louis Mountbatten_ was _responsible for planning the departure of the British from India and for finding a solution to the deadlock between the different Indian political parties.

Mountbatten had been dispatched to India by the British prime minister, Clement Attlee, with instructions to secure the fastest possible transfer of power. Within two months of his arrival, he had finalised a plan to partition the subcontinent into two separate states – *Muslim-majority Pakistan and Hindu-majority India – and transferred power a year faster than anyone had expected.*_


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Loyal Wives of Weinsberg

The year of our Lord 1140. The king [Conrad] besieged the city of the duke Welf of Bavaria, which was called Weinsberg, and accepted its surrender, having granted with royal magnanimity permission to the wives and other women found there that they might take with them whatever they could carry on their shoulders. Taking thought both for their loyalty for their husbands and the safety of the others, they disregarded their household goods and came down carrying the men on their shoulders. When Duke Friedrich said that such things should not happen, the king, showing favour to the women's cunning, said that it would not be fitting to change his royal word.[8]



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Weinsberg


----------



## mellowyellow

Mikhail Gorbachev, head of the Communist party from 1985 to 1991 is a reforming politician who introduces policies of perestroika and glasnost (restructuring and openness) at the 27th party congress in 1986. Photograph: AFP/Getty Images.

Although he survives the August coup, Gorbachev’s political career is over. On 25 December 1991 he announces his resignation on television and by the end of the year the USSR has collapsed. Yeltsin, his former friend turned nemesis, remains as head of the Russian Federation.


----------



## mellowyellow

Sheriff Pat Garrett finally caught up with Billy the Kid at Fort Sumner, New Mexico, in 1881. The Colt he used to kill the outlaw goes under the hammer next month
GETTY IMAGES

One of the most revered weapons of the American Wild West — the gun used to kill the 19th-century outlaw Billy the Kid — is to be auctioned next month.


----------



## mellowyellow

Grace Kelly & Audrey Hepburn Backstage At The Oscars In 1956


----------



## mellowyellow

Three female volunteers of the IRA at a training camp in County Carlow, Ireland. October 1921


----------



## Pappy

On April 21, 1865, a train carrying the coffin of assassinated President Abraham Lincoln leaves Washington, D.C. on its way to Springfield, Illinois, where he would be buried on May 4.

The train carrying Lincoln’s body traveled through 180 cities and seven states on its way to Lincoln’s home state of Illinois. Scheduled stops for the special funeral train were published in newspapers. At each stop, Lincoln’s coffin was taken off the train, placed on an elaborately decorated horse-drawn hearse and led by solemn processions to a public building for viewing. In cities as large as Columbus, Ohio, and as small as Herkimer, New York, thousands of mourners flocked to pay tribute to the slain president. In Philadelphia, Lincoln’s body lay in state on in the east wing of Independence Hall, the same site where the Declaration of Independence was signed. Newspapers reported that people had to wait more than five hours to pass by the president’s coffin in some cities.

Lincoln’s funeral train was dubbed The Lincoln Special. (His portrait was fastened to the front of the engine above the cattle guard.) Approximately 300 people accompanied Lincoln’s body on the 1,654-mile journey, including his eldest son Robert. Also on the train was a coffin containing the body of Lincoln’s son Willie, who had died in 1862 at the age of 11 of typhoid fever during Lincoln’s second year in office. Willie’s body had been disinterred from a plot in Washington, D.C. after Lincoln’s death so he could be buried alongside his father at the family plot in Springfield.


----------



## mellowyellow

Photo Credit: North Carolina State Archives, Raleigh, NC.

Cooking pork over an open pit, Braswell Plantation, near Rocky Mount, North Carolina, USA, September 1944.


----------



## Pappy

Today in Local History:

Civil War Letter
July 27th, 1863
Pvt. Edward Hoyt of Walton, NY wrote this letter to his wife about crossing the Potomac on July 27, 1863

Dear wife Helen,
Again I write to you a few lines to let you know just where I am and that I am very well and hearty, although I have a cold in my head, but it is working good. I have not had a letter in 2 weeks till last night when we got 2 weeks mail. Something like 5 or 6 bushels of letters and papers came. It took several hours to sort them. I got 5 letters – 3 from yourself and one from Fitch and one from Thad Hoyt. I have sent you letters as often as I had a chance. I have written some to our folks so you would know where I was if I did not write directly to you. We have been moving so fast and so much of the time I have had a chance to write as often as I would like. We have made some awful marches. One night we marched till 12 o’clock, and have made some days near 30 miles. One week ago yesterday morning we crossed the Potomac at Berlin and Sat. we came here from New Baltimore, about 15 miles. Started at daylight and got in 11 o’clock and was ordered a forced march. We stayed here on Sunday and I am on guard today, drawn on last night.
Have had a pleasant time, but it rains some today. Don’t know how long we will stay here, are liable to move at any time, all depends on Lee’s movements. He is reported at Trout Royal just west of the Blue Ridge.
I think I shall try for a furlough this fall if things don’t look pretty flattering as to the close of the war. It looks now as if the thing might be driven through before cold weather with a good degree of energy put forth by our army. Helen, I guess you may knit one pair of socks but do not send them till I can get me a pair of boots. I can let you know when I want them. 
Ed Smith and Erastus Rogers are both with the reg’t but are very poorly. Smith wished me to say he had a letter from Lew and would answer as soon as he felt able. They are about, but poor and weak. I think they will be shipped out soon or by the fall. I don’t know if either of them has a particular disease on them but they are tired and weak. I think perhaps Rogers may be homesick, but I don’t say it so please mind. I must close, goodbye one and all, yours in haste and love absently, Ed Hoyt

Image from the Library of Congress, Pontoon over the Potomac River, 1863


----------



## mellowyellow

Taken in 1967 by photographer Rocco Morabito, the photo below called “The Kiss of Life” shows utility worker J.D. Thompson giving mouth-to-mouth to co-worker Randall G. Champion after the latter went unconscious following contact with a low voltage line.  Thompson, who had been ascending below him, quickly reached Champion and performed mouth-to-mouth resuscitation. Thompson was unable to perform CPR given the circumstances, but he breathed into Champion’s lungs until he felt a slight pulse, then unbuckled his harness and carried him down on his shoulders.


----------



## mellowyellow

Disney Rejection Letter to a Woman in 1938


----------



## Pappy

From the 1906 book _The Bitter Cry of the Children_ by labor reformer John Spargo:



> _        Work in the coal breakers is exceedingly hard and dangerous. Crouched over the chutes, the boys sit hour after hour, picking out the pieces of slate and other refuse from the coal as it rushes past to the washers. From the cramped position they have to assume, most of them become more or less deformed and bent-backed like old men. When a boy has been working for some time and begins to get round-shouldered, his fellows say that “He’s got his boy to carry round wherever he goes.”_


----------



## mellowyellow

1979
16-year-old Brenda Spencer leaves court in Santa Ana, California, after pleading guilty to two counts of murder in a sniper attack. She killed two people and wounded nine others.


----------



## mellowyellow

Korea. Marilyn Monroe's concert for Turkish soldiers in Korea. 1954


----------



## mellowyellow

A weeping George Gillette in 1940, witnessing the forced sale of 155,000 acres of land for the Garrison Dam and Reservoir, dislocating more than 900 Native American families


----------



## mellowyellow

13th December 1951: British politician and future prime minister Margaret Thatcher on her wedding day to Denis Thatcher


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Three boxes containing gold medals sit at the base of the pots of three young oak trees in this 1936 publicity photo of Jesse Owens, who is wearing the traditional laurel crown of an Olympic winner. The trees were given to each gold medalist by the German Olympic Committee. As of 2020, one of those oak trees was still alive behind a high school in Cleveland, Ohio

As of 2020 one of those oaks is still alive behind a high school in Cleveland Ohio! http://oos.sculpturecenter.org/items/show/1687


----------



## mellowyellow

The gun that Vincent van Gogh used to commit suicide. It sold at auction in 2019 for $182,000.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

*A page from Teddy Roosevelt's diary. It was the day his mother and wife both died in 1884. (Valentine's Day )

*


----------



## mellowyellow

'Black Tuesday' aka Stock Market Crash of 1929

Black Tuesday hits Wall Street as investors trade 16,410,030 shares on the New York Stock Exchange in a single day. Billions of dollars were lost, wiping out thousands of investors, and stock tickers ran hours behind because the machinery could not handle the tremendous volume of trading. In the aftermath of Black Tuesday, America and the rest of the industrialized world spiraled downward into the Great Depression.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Olympic Mens 50 metre pistol shooting, Stockholm, 1912.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Henry VIII armour


----------



## mellowyellow

Same guys, same car...50 years later


----------



## mellowyellow

The 1054 year old St. Peter's church in Heysham. UK




It is believed that a church was founded on this site in the 7th or 8th century. In 1080 it was recorded that the location was the site of an old Anglo-Saxon church. Some of the fabric of that church remains in the present church. The ancel was built around 1340–50 and the south aisle was added in the 15th century.

With a large majority of  Australians horrrified by the thought of nuclear power, this lovely spot has two power stations and a holiday park right next door called the "Glowing Green Camping Machine.    

_The nuclear power station is operated by EDF Energy in Heysham, Lancashire, England. The site is divided into two separately-managed nuclear power stations, Heysham 1 and Heysham 2, both with two reactors of the advanced gas-cooled reactor type.

Heysham 1 was *first constructed in 1970* and began producing nuclear power thirteen years later, it is due to operate for the next three years, until 2024. The Heysham 2 site, containing two more reactors, began producing power in 1988 and is due to operate until 2030.
_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

The only combatant soldier ever to receive two Victoria Crosses, New Zealander, Captain Charles Upham, North Africa, October 16, 1941.



_Second Lieutenant Charles Hazlitt Upham (8077), New Zealand Military Forces.

During the operations in Crete this officer performed a series of remarkable exploits, showing outstanding leadership, tactical skill and utter indifference to danger. He commanded a forward platoon in the attack on Malemeon 22nd May and fought his way forward for over 3,000 yards unsupported by any other arms and against a defence strongly organised in depth. During this operation his platoon destroyed numerous enemy posts but on three occasions sections were temporarily held up. In the first case, under a heavy fire from a machine gun nest he advanced to close quarters with pistol and grenades, so demoralizing the occupants that his section was able to "mop up" with ease. Another of his sections was then held up by two machine guns in a house. He went in and placed a grenade through a window, destroying the crew of one machine gun and several others, the other machine gun being silenced by the fire of his sections. In the third case he crawled to within 15 yards of an M.G. post and killed the gunners with a grenade. When his Company withdrew from Maleme he helped to carry a wounded man out under fire, and together with another officer rallied more men together to carry other wounded men out. He was then sent to bring in a company which had become isolated. With a Corporal he went through enemy territory over 600 yards, killing two Germans on the way, found the company, and brought it back to the Battalion's new position. But for this action it would have been completely cut off. During the following two days his platoon occupied an exposed position on forward slopes and was continuously under fire. Second Lieutenant Upham was blown over by one mortar shell, and painfully wounded by a piece of shrapnelbehind the left shoulder, by another. He disregarded this wound and remained on duty. He also received a bullet in the foot which he later removed in Egypt. At Galatas on 25th May his platoon was heavily engaged and came under severe mortar and machine-gun fire. While his platoon stopped under cover of a ridge Second-Lieutenant Upham went forward, observed the enemy and brought the platoon forward when the Germans advanced. They killed over 40 with fire and grenades and forced the remainder to fall back. When his platoon was ordered to retire he sent it back under the platoon Sergeant and he went back to warn other troops that they were being cut off. When he came out himself he was fired on by two Germans. He fell and shammed dead, then crawled into a position and having the use of only one arm rested his rifle in the fork of a tree and as the Germans came forward he killed them both. The second to fall actually hit the muzzle of the rifle as he fell. On 30th May at Sphakia his platoon was ordered to deal with a party of the enemy which had advanced down a ravine to near Force Headquarters. Though in an exhausted condition he climbed the steep hill to the west of the ravine, placed his men in positions on the slope overlooking the ravine and himself went to the top with a Bren Gun and two riflemen. By clever tactics he induced the enemy party to expose itself and then at a range of 500 yards shot 22 and caused the remainder to disperse in panic. During the whole of the operations he suffered from dysentery and was able to eat very little, in addition to being wounded and bruised.

He showed superb coolness, great skill and dash and complete disregard of danger. His conduct and leadership inspired his whole platoon to fight magnificently throughout, and in fact was an inspiration to the Battalion._


----------



## mellowyellow

https://external-preview.redd.it/J1...bp&s=38215d887f88f83e56674b75841391432fe40bd6

Health officer inspecting people for smallpox vaccination scars, Newark, New Jersey, 1931.

In the early 1900s, the smallpox epidemic had scarred the United States so badly that to move anywhere, one had to first prove they were 'safe'. The proof wasn't just required at ports and railway stations, but even to get on with regular life—to go to work, ride the train, attend college, watch a movie or even to grab drinks at a club. A certificate to show you were inoculated against smallpox wasn't enough. You were required to present a scar. The scar you wore on your arm was effectively the world's first vaccine passport.


----------



## mellowyellow

*
Section of Hadrian’s Wall Discovered Beneath Busy Newcastle Street*
Workers replacing a pipe in the West Road area of Newcastle, England, recently made a surprising discovery: a previously unknown, ten-foot-long section of Hadrian’s Wall, one of the country’s most iconic ancient landmarks….. https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...ered-beneath-busy-newcastle-street-180978415/


----------



## mellowyellow

Stonehenge 1877


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

People fighting to get on a plane in Nha Trang, April 1, 1975, during the US withdrawal from South Vietnam.


----------



## Paco Dennis

How history repeats itself....


----------



## Pink Biz

*Construction in 1932 by German Zeppelin company of the LZ-129 Hindenburg.

*
  ·   ·


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Five Australian former POWs catch up on news, after their release from Japanese captivity in Singapore, Sep 1945.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Lithograph of witch trial in Salem, Massachusetts. Photograph: Bettmann Archive

State senator Diana DiZoglio, a Democrat from Methuen, has introduced legislation to clear the name of Elizabeth Johnson Jr, who was condemned in 1693 at the height of the Salem witch trials but never executed.

DiZoglio says she was inspired by sleuthing done by a group of 13- and 14-year-olds at North Andover middle school. Civics teacher Carrie LaPierre’s students painstakingly researched Johnson and the steps that would need to be taken to make sure she was formally pardoned. If lawmakers approve the measure, Johnson will be the last accused witch to be cleared, according to Witches of Massachusetts Bay, a group devoted to the history and lore of the 17th-century witch-hunts.


----------



## mellowyellow

A man brings his mother to vote in the first general election of independent India, 1952


----------



## Pappy

Jimmy Stewart and his father, Alexander, at his family’s hardware store in Indiana, Pennsylvania. The store was established by Jimmy’s grandfather in 1853 and ran by Jimmy’s father until he was 88. After Jimmy won his Academy Award in 1940, his father called him: “I hear you won some kind of award. What was it, a plaque or something? Well, anyway, you better bring it back here and we’ll put it in the window of the store.” The Oscar would displayed in the store for 25 years alongside other family awards and military awards.

Photos taken by Peter Stackpole for Life Magazine, September 1945.
Caption appeared slightly differently on a post from @darlinghollywood on Instagram.


----------



## Pappy

I Never Knew This!!!
His mother was 40 years old when Jesse was born. Jesse grew up in a very rough home in Morgantown, West Virginia. Jesse’s father, who was mentally ill, was a violent man and was abusive to Jesse. At 13, his father died leaving his mother to take care of him and his brothers. At the time, things weren’t easy for Jesse and he didn’t think life held much hope for him. While Jesse had his struggles, he had dreams too. He wanted to be a ventriloquist and he found books on ventriloquism. He practiced with sock puppets and saved his money until he could get a real ventriloquist dummy. When he was old enough, he joined the military. The military recognized his talents and placed him in the entertainment corp. He toured the western Pacific Islands as a comedian as part of a G.I. variety show called "Stars and Gripes.” It was there he was able to share his talents with fellow soldiers. In 1946, he discharged with rank of Technician Grade 5, which was the equivalent then of a Corporal. During his military service, Jesse was awarded the World War II Victory Medal, Philippine Liberation Medal, Asiatic-Pacific Campaign Medal (with 4 bronze service stars), Army Good Conduct Medal, Marksman Badge (with an M1 Carbine) and Honorable Service lapel pin. Through his military service, Jesse gained confidence and found that he had a talent for making people laugh. In spite of his early struggles, Jesse became one of the best-loved characters of all time. For it was Jesse,...Jesse Don Knotts who brought us Barney Fife!


----------



## mellowyellow

Norma Jean in 1938 (before becoming Marylin Monroe).


----------



## mellowyellow

Woodstock couple


----------



## mellowyellow

From both physical evidence discovered and written evidence in Egyptian health care manuals, Egyptians learned around 3000 B.C. that they could cure dental problems by pulling teeth and drilling out cavities. There were also a range of dental treatments eventually used in ancient Egypt, including packing teeth with a “composite” made of barley, honey and an antiseptic, and using a “mouthwash” of various syrups to relieve inflammation and pain. Evidence also shows that the Egyptians were able to complete more extensive, physical dental work. Archaeologists have discovered several examples of teeth that had dental bridges or “prosthetic appliances.”


----------



## mellowyellow

Swedish pop group ABBA celebrate winning the 1974 Eurovision Song Contest on stage at the Brighton Dome in England on April 6, 1974, with their song Waterloo.


----------



## oldpanightowl

Saigon 1975


----------



## mellowyellow

So sorry for the loss of your soldiers and so many innocents at the airport, like another poster suggested, I hope ISIS and Taliban do us all a favour and end up killing each other.


----------



## jerry old

mellowyellow said:


> So sorry for the loss of your soldiers and so many innocents at the airport, like another poster suggested, I hope ISIS and Taliban do us all a favour and end up killing each other.


One of my fears is that our inept handling of Afghan will cost us GOOD Allies like the Aussie.  
Vietnam
Iraq
Afghan


----------



## Pink Biz

*The FBI's massive fingerprint files - 1944 

*


----------



## mellowyellow

Central Park in the Great Depression 1933


----------



## mellowyellow

A vertical parking lot in New York, 1920s


----------



## mellowyellow

Boys (Bevin Boys) descend into the mines at Markham Colliery, Yorkshire, 1943. Boys were sent to work in English mines due to a shortage of adult men who were fighting on the frontlines


----------



## Pappy

1950s Photo CHENANGO CANAL FEEDER by Guy K. Weeden of Sidney NY. He was also the Village Clerk.
According to Wikipedia, The Chenango Canal was a towpath canal built and operated in the mid-19th century in central New York in the United States. It was 97 miles long and for much of its course followed the Chenango River, along Rt. 12 N-S from Binghamton on the south end to Utica on the north end. It operated from 1834 to 1878 and provided a significant link in the water transportation system of the northeastern U.S., connecting the Susquehanna River to the Erie Canal.
The Chenango was unique in that it was the first reservoir-fed canal in the U.S. In this design, reservoirs were created and feeder canals were dug to bring water to the summit level of the canal.
After 1900, a surviving stretch of the then-closed canal gained notoriety owing to its use to transport contraband through the town of Hamilton. Tobacco, alcohol (during Prohibition), and marijuana were transported along the canal. In order to control this traffic, NY State officials decided to build a checkpoint along its route. Surprisingly, over five million dollars worth of illegal goods were confiscated, from 1900 until about 1930, in what would become one of the most famous water-borne transportation enforcements of that time.
Photo from my collection.


----------



## mellowyellow

A man browses for books in the old public library of Cincinnati. The building was demolished in 1955. Today an office building and a parking lot stand where it used to be.


----------



## mellowyellow

Oliver Cromwell killing Civilians in the Irish town of Drogheda (1649)

_……………..A two-day academic conference (18-19 February) will expose unsubstantiated propaganda within the 31 handwritten volumes of witness statements that provided Oliver Cromwell with justification for his subsequent slaughter of defeated garrisons at Drogheda and Wexford. Described as a prototype "dodgy dossier" featuring allegations of cannibalism, the 17th-century accounts of atrocities committed against Protestant settlers have been put online for the first time.

Historians, linguists, software specialists and the public have been invited to trawl through newly transcribed versions of the original documents held in Trinity College, Dublin……………. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/feb/18/1641-irish-rebellion-anti-catholic-propaganda
_


----------



## mellowyellow

Photo of Orson Welles meeting with reporters (Oct. 31, 1938) in an effort to explain that no one connected with the War of the Worlds radio broadcast had any idea the show would cause panic.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Yesterday was the 58th anniversary of the March on Washington (Aug. 28, 1963). Look at all those people. The march for civil and economic rights for Blacks was one of the largest rallies for human rights in U.S. history. It culminated with Dr. Martin Luther Kings giving his "I Have A Dream" speech. More about the march here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_on_Washington_for_Jobs_and_Freedom @Pecos


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yesterday was the 58th anniversary of the March on Washington (Aug. 28, 1963). Look at all those people. The march for civil and economic rights for Blacks was one of the largest rallies for human rights in U.S. history. It culminated with Dr. Martin Luther Kings giving his "I Have A Dream" speech. More about the march here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_on_Washington_for_Jobs_and_Freedom @Pecos
> 
> View attachment 181100


That speech will go down as one of the greatest in history.


----------



## mellowyellow

_Children suffering initial stages of famine during the Holodomor, the artificial famine created by Stalin that ended up killing more than four million Ukrainians by blocking entire regions and depriving it of any food for years, 1932-34.

Homelessness, especially children homelessness, was a massive problem in the USSR after WWI, the revolution and the civil war: millions of children lost their parents and homes and were out on the streets, starving, dying, sometimes forming violent gangs. (It's all jokes until you're surrounded by a pack of emaciated 12-year-olds armed with shivs and knives)_

And some people wonder why Ukraine hates Russia


----------



## mellowyellow

Jeremy Bamber (center) at the funeral of his parents, sister and nephews who he was later convicted of murdering at his family home of White House Farm. 1985

_The *White House Farm murders* took place near the village of Tolleshunt D'Arcy, Essex, England, United Kingdom, during the night of 6–7 August 1985. Nevill and June Bamber were shot and killed inside their farmhouse at White House Farm along with their adopted daughter, Sheila Caffell, and Sheila's six-year-old twin sons, Daniel and Nicholas Caffell. The only surviving member of June and Nevill's immediate family was their adopted son, Jeremy Bamber, then 24 years old, who said he had been at home a few miles away when the shooting took place…

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_House_Farm_murders_


----------



## mellowyellow

Women workers groom lines of transparent noses for the A-20J attack bombers at Douglas Aircraft's in Long Beach, California, in October of 1942


----------



## mellowyellow

Up to 70,000 British women left the UK in 1945-1947 to reunite with their American husbands in the United States. This is a photo of the HMS Victorious filled with women and children on their way to the US.


----------



## mellowyellow

Petworth, England
The National Trust conservator Samantha Taylor inspects a rare Elizabethan globe before it is moved into a new display case at Petworth House in West Sussex. The Molyneux globe, created in 1592, is the only surviving example of the first edition made by mathematician Emery Molyneux
Photograph: Andrew Matthews/PA


----------



## mellowyellow

*For 35 years, the Energy Department has pursued an all-of-the-above energy strategy — and the critical work done at the National Labs has helped put America at the top of the global clean energy race. This photo from 1979 shows a Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory employee opening the world's heaviest hinged door, which was eight feet thick, nearly twelve feet wide, and weighed 97,000 pounds. A special bearing in the hinge allowed a single person to open or close the concrete-filled door, which was used to shield the Rotating Target Neutron Source-II (RTNS-II) -- the world’s most intense source of continuous fusion neutrons. Scientists from around the world used it to study the properties of metals and other materials that could be used deep inside fusion power plants envisioned for the next century. | Photo courtesy of Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory.*


----------



## mellowyellow

SPC-4 Richard Springman, U.S. Army, (Captured 25 May 70) talks with a North Vietnamese Army officer who is looking at his peace symbol. He is one of the twenty eight American POWs who were released by the Viet Cong on February 12, 1973.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

This photo is from 1905 and was taken during a diphtheria epidemic at lleval hospital in Oslo, Norway. 
Infectious diseases abounded, especially where people lived in cramped conditions. These women were visiting hospitalized relatives and had to stay outside to avoid becoming infected.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Cutlery set designed by Salvador Dali in 1957


----------



## mellowyellow

Stevie Wonder visiting a London school for blind children, 1970.


----------



## mellowyellow

Florence Thompson, the Migrant Mother in Dorothea Lange's famous 1936 photo, holds up her likeness during an interview after her identity was discovered, October 10, 1978

_Thompson's identity was discovered in the late 1970s. In 1978, acting on a tip, Modesto Bee reporter Emmett Corrigan located Thompson at her mobile home in Space 24 of the Modesto Mobile Village and recognized her from the 42-year-old photograph. Thompson was quoted as saying: "I wish she [Lange] hadn't taken my picture. I can't get a penny out of it. She didn't ask my name. She said she wouldn't sell the pictures. She said she'd send me a copy. She never did." As Lange was funded by the federal government when she took the picture, the image was public domain, and Lange was not entitled to royalties. However, the picture did help make Lange a celebrity and earned her "respect from her colleagues."
_


----------



## Pink Biz

*People called her Miss Morgan. And Miss Morgan was just five feet tall, slender, dressed in drab, fragile looking. There was something Quakerish about her people said. When she spoke, she did so softly. But when she issued orders it was with the finality of a Marine drill sergeant. Miss Morgan was Julia Morgan. 

And Julia was an architect. One who graduated from U.C. Berkeley with a degree in Civil Engineering in 1894. One who waited for two years for admission into the Ecole des Beaux-Arts in Paris because of her gender. And then became the first woman to graduate. And then she became the first woman to be registered as an architect in California. 

In 1904, Julia opened her own architectural firm. Where she shared profits with her workers. And where her career lasted 42 years. Over which she designed about 790 structures, including Hearst Castle*.


----------



## mellowyellow

FABRICE COFFRINI/AFP/GETTY IMAGES; ALAMY
Two diamond bracelets worn by Marie Antoinette are to be auctioned for millions of euros in the latest sale to capitalise on the global craze for the French queen. The bracelets, coated with 112 stones and which can be linked and worn as a necklace, are likely to fetch well above their $4 million top estimate at Christie’s in Geneva in November because of a roaring trade in the possessions of the 18th-century _châtelaine_ of Versailles and wife of Louis XVI.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

This statue of Mongolian warlord Genghis Kahn sits on top of a museum near the Mongolian capital of Ulaanbaatar. It is 131 feet tall; one of the 100 tallest statues in the world. Those dots you can see on the horse’s mane are people.

_The United States and Mongolia have signed a cultural accord, a Peace Corps accord, and a consular convention. English has been compulsory in Mongolian schools since 2005, and interest among Mongolians in learning English and studying in the United States increases every year. Since 2011, the Government of Mongolia has committed $600,000 annually to co-fund the Fulbright masters’ program, tripling the number of Mongolians who study in the United States under this initiative. In addition, more than 1,500 Mongolians study at U.S. colleges and universities, some via private scholarships. Approximately 120 Mongolians travel to the United States every year on U.S. government-funded educational, professional, and cultural exchange programs. Since 2017, 20 Mongolian high students a year participate in the Future Leaders Exchange (FLEX) program. U.S. and Mongolian legislators also participate in exchanges in which they share information and experiences about democracy and institutional reform. Created in 2007, Mongolia’s alumni network, the Mongolian_


----------



## mellowyellow

He’s 17 feet tall and weighs 6 tons, which is probably one reason why it took Michelangelo 2 years to carve him, at the age of 26.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Volunteers from the National Air Raid Precautions Animal Committee  (NARPAC) carry a dog injured during an air raid, into a London animal hospital (1940).

NARPAC was created just before the outbreak of the Second World War to provide information to the general public about animal protection during air raids – for pets but also for farm and working animals.

*


----------



## mellowyellow

Osama Bin Laden at Oxford in 1971


----------



## jerry old

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 148215
> 
> February 6
> Waitangi, New Zealand
> 
> Neve Ardern Gayford, daughter of Jacinda Ardern, watches proceedings at Beat the Retreat on a national holiday that celebrates the signing of the treaty of Waitangi on 6 February 1840 by Maori chiefs and the British crown, that granted the Maori people the rights of British citizens and ownership of their lands
> 
> Photograph: Fiona Goodall/Getty Images


little girl says, ' i have to pee'.


----------



## jerry old

RnR said:


> *8 February 1942 – The Battle of Singapore begins when Japanese forces invade the British stronghold.*
> 
> The fighting in Singapore lasted from 8 to 15 February 1942, after the two months during which Japanese forces had advanced down the Malayan Peninsula. The British stronghold in Singapore was deemed to be an impregnable fortress. The British air and naval bases commissioned in 1939 and 1941 respectively were impressive and intimidating. The King George VI Graving Dock at the naval base was the largest dry dock in the world, scaling a full 300 meters to show the capacity of the British Malayan Navy.
> 
> _Lieutenant-General Arthur Ernest Percival, right, led by a Japanese officer, walks under a flag of truce to negotiate th
> It was the largest surrender of British-led forces in history._
> 
> The Japanese were very swift, employing bicycles as a means of movement through the jungle terrain. Using a combination of bicycles and collapsible boats, they outflanked and encircled the British army in North Malaya, cutting off their supply lines. On 31 January 1942, the causeway at Johore Baharu which linked Malaya and Singapore was blown up by the Japanese, resulting in a fifty-metre gap. The Battle of Singapore ended with the surrender of the British on 15th February 1942, by which time half of Singapore was already occupied by the Japanese.
> 
> _Some of the British, Australian, Indian and Chinese forces captured by Japanese forces
> This defeat was a crushing blow to the British Empire, and one that signalled the start of the defection of Australia’s foreign policy away from the United Kingdom. Australian Prime Minister John Curtin, told Churchill that Australia would regard the act of surrender as an inexcusable betrayal._
> 
> The British prime minister, Winston Churchill, called it the “worst disaster” in British military history.



The brits had the shelter, the men, the weapons the food, the japs could not have take this site- it was a damn disgrace.


----------



## jerry old

your a treasure mellowyellos


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> View attachment 183354


....._But Shaw didn't set out to write a frothy, romantic confection. He wanted to advocate for women's suffrage and the end of Britain's class system. In the play, stuffy professor Henry Higgins sets himself a challenge: to pass off Eliza Doolittle, a Cockney flower seller, as a duchess._


----------



## Pappy

Do you know what this picture means? On August 23, 1989, about 2 million people from Latvia, Estonia and Lithuania formed a human chain that united all 3 countries to show the world their desire to escape the Soviet Union and the communism that brought only suffering and poverty. This power stretched 600 km. The incredible anti-communist movement, too easily erased this event in our recent history.


----------



## mellowyellow

Benito Mussolini in March 1945.

The dead bodies of Mussolini and Petacci were taken to Milan and left in a suburban square, the Piazzale Loreto, for a large angry crowd to insult and physically abuse. They were then hung upside down from a metal girder above a service station on the square. The corpses were beaten, shot at, and hit with hammers.


----------



## mellowyellow

*Newly discovered Napoleon hat with DNA previews in Hong Kong*
Described by Bonhams as the "first hat to bear the Emperor's DNA", it is on display in Hong Kong before it moves to Paris and then London, where it will be auctioned on Oct. 27.


----------



## mellowyellow

Helen Hayes, leader in Polio awareness, visited University Hospital Respiratory Centre Aril 1953

Actress Helen Hayes was a leader in polio work since the tragic death of her daughter, Mary MacArthur, from that disease in 1949.


----------



## mellowyellow

When the United States entered the war in 1917, Walt Disney’s older brothers enlisted, but 16-year-old Walt was denied enlistment because of his age.

Disney was determined to do his part. When a friend learned that the Red Cross Ambulance Corps would accept volunteers as young as 17, Disney used his artistic skills to alter the birth date on his passport application from “1901” to “1900” so that he could go and serve his country.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Mugshot of Bertha Boronda, the Woman Who Was Arrested for Cutting Off Her Husband’s Penis With a Razor in 1907*

Bertha and her husband, Frank Boronda, had been married about 6 years when her assault on him took place. 

Shortly after midnight on Friday, May 30, 1907, Bertha slashed Frank’s penis with a razor at their residence. He said the attack by his wife came out of the blue. He and Bertha were chatting and she was in a friendly mood when suddenly she wounded him.

She admitted to the attack on Frank and claimed, in her confident style, it was actually his fault. He’d driven her out of her mind with fear that he was going to desert her and move to Mexico.

Frank recovered from his injuries. Bertha was charged was “mayhem,” a charge applied to someone who “unlawfully and maliciously deprives a human being of a member of his body or renders it useless.” She was tried, found guilty and sentenced to five years in San Quentin Prison in 1908.

Bertha was paroled in 1909, after serving less than two years of her sentence.


----------



## Pappy

”The famous Italian diver Enzo Mallorca dove into the sea of Syracuse and was talking to his daughter Rossana who was aboard the boat. Ready to go in, he felt something slightly hit his back. 
He turned and saw a dolphin. Then he realized that the dolphin did not want to play but to express something.
The animal dove and Enzo followed.

At a depth of about 12 meters, trapped in an abandoned net, there was another dolphin. Enzo quickly asked his daughter to grab the diving knives. Soon, the two of them managed to free the dolphin, which, at the end of the ordeal, emerged, issued an "almost human cry" (describes Enzo).
(A dolphin can stay under water for up to 10 minutes, then it drowns.)

The released dolphin was helped to the surface by Enzo, Rosana and the other dolphin. That’s when the surprise came: she was pregnant!

The male circled them, and then stopped in front of Enzo, touched his cheek (like a kiss), in a gesture of gratitude and then they both swam off.

Enzo Mallorca ended his speech by saying: “Until man learns to respect and speak to the animal world, he can never know his true role on Earth." ~ Vangelis.”


----------



## mellowyellow

The hatched granny, anti-alcohol crusader Carrie Nation, front, with supporters, 1901.

_At six-foot tall and 175 pounds, she was a formidable force as she'd walk into bars singing and praying with her hatchet flailing destruction. Sometime she was alone in this effort, at times she was joined by other "home defenders." She was arrested some 30 times for "hatchetations," as she came to call them. She paid her jail fines from lecture-tour fees and sales of souvenir hatchets._


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

In 1954, polio was a terrifying reality. The vaccine began as a large clinical trial of 1.3 million kids around the country. They called themselves Polio Pioneers, the first to try a new vaccine in the hopes of ending a grave threat. 

Nine months after the trial ended, the vaccine was declared safe and effective. In 1955, mass inoculation against polio began. 25 years later, domestic polio transmission had all but vanished.

Polio is now a mandated vaccination in all 50 states. The kids you see pictured made this a reality for us all.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> In 1954, polio was a terrifying reality. The vaccine began as a large clinical trial of 1.3 million kids around the country. They called themselves Polio Pioneers, the first to try a new vaccine in the hopes of ending a grave threat.
> 
> Nine months after the trial ended, the vaccine was declared safe and effective. In 1955, mass inoculation against polio began. 25 years later, domestic polio transmission had all but vanished.
> 
> Polio is now a mandated vaccination in all 50 states. The kids you see pictured made this a reality for us all.
> View attachment 184159


----------



## Pappy

The graves of a Catholic woman and her Protestant husband, who were not allowed to be buried together. On the Protestant part of this cemetery J.W.C van Gorcum, colonel of the Dutch Cavalry and militia commissioner in Limburg is buried. His wife, lady J.C.P.H van Aefferden is buried in the Catholic part. They were married in 1842, he was a protestant and didn’t belong to the nobility.

This caused quite a commotion in Roermond. After being married for 38 years the colonel died in 1880 and was buried on the protestant part of the cemetery against the wall. His wife died in 1888 and had decided not to be buried in the family tomb but on the other side of the wall, the closest she could get to her husband. Two clasped hands connect the graves across the wall.


----------



## mellowyellow

A soup kitchen sponsored by Al Capone during great depression, Chicago, Thanksgiving 1930

_America’s most notorious gangster sponsored the charity that served up three hot meals a day to thousands of the unemployed—no questions asked….._

https://www.history.com/news/al-capone-great-depression-soup-kitchen


----------



## mellowyellow

World’s largest log cabin.
Sequoia House, Ridgefield, Washington, USA, 1938. Built in 1905, burned down in 1960.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

An Italian woman inspects a Scottish soldier’s kilt. Rome 1944


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Weapons and ammunition found in Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow's car after their death in 1934


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

U-118, a World War I submarine washed ashore on the beach at Hastings, England 1919.


----------



## mellowyellow

Three sisters...triplets, celebrate their 80th birthday


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

The liner "Queen Elizabeth" bringing American troops into NY Harbor at the end of WW II, 1945.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Members of The Druid Order celebrated the autumn equinox yesterday with a service to mark the arrival of the harvest. Photo: EPA

_The group descended upon Primrose Hill, north west London near Chalk Farm Tube station, to hold their traditional annual ceremony - which dates back to 1717. Dressed in their traditional white robes, the procession of Druids head towards the top of the hill before forming into a circle and performing the ancient ceremony.

The autumn equinox, which normally occurs between September 22 and 24, is a brief event when the sun appears to shine directly over the equator, and daytime and nighttime are nearly equal lengths all around the world._


----------



## mellowyellow

Queen Victoria and Prince Albert’s loving marriage was not without its tensions, his letters reveal

ALAMY



Angry letters from Prince Albert to Queen Victoria that their daughter tried to hide have been made available online. They reveal the couple had been arguing a month after Victoria had given birth to their eighth child in 1853.

_Queen Victoria had accused Prince Albert of being unfeeling towards her. Albert said these accusations were “groundlessness and an injustice” and when he didn’t respond and remained silent, she became enraged and began to shout at him. When she asked him why he remained silent he said he believed it would have been rash to “reason with a person in a state of excitement” preferring the option of turning “a deaf ear” to her attacks.

He continued in the letter: “I have no choice but to leave you when I see the conversation taking this turn. I leave the room and retire to my own in order to give you time to recover yourself, then you follow me to renew the dispute and to have it all out.”

Writing of her wedding night, the Queen said: “My dearest dearest dear Albert . . . his excessive love & affection gave me feelings of heavenly love & happiness I never could have hoped to have felt before!._


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 185092
> 
> The liner "Queen Elizabeth" bringing American troops into NY Harbor at the end of WW II, 1945.


Queen Elizabeth and Queen Mary were used as troop transports during the Second World War. Their high speeds allowed them to outrun hazards, principally German U-boats, usually allowing them to travel without a convoy. Her carrying capacity was over 15,000 troops and over 900 crew. During her war service as a troopship, Queen Elizabeth carried more than 750,000 troops, and she also sailed some 500,000 miles (800,000 km).

The voyage would take about 5-7 days on average to go from the East Coast of the US to the British Isles while bringing troops to Europe. It looks crowded because everyone is on deck as it is pulling into the harbor (look at the top of the picture).


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

A fake neighbourhood on top of the Boeing factory to deter possible air attacks during WWII. King County, Washington. Circa 1944


----------



## Pink Biz

_*British soldiers, interrupted during drag show rehearsals by a German raid, manning a Bl 6-inch Mk Vii naval gun at Shornemead Fort, England in 1940.

*_


----------



## mellowyellow

A young Angela Merkel and her first husband, Ulrich Merkel.


----------



## mellowyellow

Castel Meur house on the Pointe du Château

_Castel Meur, also known as La Maison du Gouffre or “the house between the rocks”, is a charming cottage wedged between two huge jagged rocks that has been drawing tourists to the otherwise quiet little village of Plougrescant, located in the department of Côtes-d'Armor in the region of Brittany, in France, since the 19th century.

The house has her back turned towards the sea, against which her owner sought to protect her by building the house in a cradle between the two rocks to shield her from the violent storms that frequent this place. The tiny house was built in 1861, at a time when building permits did not exist, where anyone could build at will. After the death of her original owner, Castel Meur served as the second home to the descendant's family who lived here sporadically. The current occupant, the granddaughter of the first master of the house, has lived here since 2004 after selling her business in America and returning back to her land.  October 2014_


----------



## mellowyellow

The 1980 Space Invaders Championship, which was the first major video game tournament


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Rudyard Kipling, author of 'The Jungle Book', 1895


----------



## mellowyellow

In 1926, Henry Ford announces the 8 hour, 5-day work week.



What a lovely looking man.


----------



## mellowyellow

Nancy Sinatra embraces 19-year-old son, Frank Sinatra Jr, after being kidnapped at gunpoint from Lake Tahoe hotel room, 1963


----------



## mellowyellow

A model poses with the 19th century necklace belonging to Queen Josephine of Sweden, during a preview at Sotheby’s before its auction in Hong Kong, China. 29 September. Reuters/Tyrone Siu


----------



## mellowyellow




----------



## mellowyellow

A towering stack of Michigan timber. Photo taken between 1880 and 1899

I don't know how those two horses are expected to carry that load.


----------



## mellowyellow

Jimmy Carter with Joe Biden in 1977


----------



## Ceege

Amazing how many don't know that Lincoln was a liberal.....

Why did the Democratic and Republican parties switch platforms?

https://www.livescience.com/34241-democratic-republican-parties-switch-platforms.html


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Did you know outhouses in the past often had more than one story.  Believe it or not, high-rise outhouses actually existed.  Back in the old days, they had two-story hotels in towns so they would build two-story outhouses. On the upper floor, you’d go back in a little bit further than the outhouse below. Waste from above would fall down a shaft behind the first-floor loo’s wall, allowing for a seamless flow of sewage.  This is a 1941 photograph of a two-story outhouse.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Mobsters hide their faces at Al Capone's trial 1931.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

1,800 year old Roman leather sandals on display at Vindolanda fort in Northumberland, England
www.ancient-origins.net


----------



## mellowyellow

U.S. Army Corporal Larry Matinsk puts cigarettes into the extended hands of newly liberated prisoners behind a stockade in the Allach concentration camp. Also pictured are U.S. Army soldiers Arthur Toratti and George Babel (second and third from the left).

Original caption reads, "Cpl Larry Mutinsk, Philadelphia, PA., hands out his last pack of cigarettes to the eager reaching hands of the prisoners within the wire stockade of the prison camp at Dachau."


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## rgp

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 187644
> U.S. Army Corporal Larry Matinsk puts cigarettes into the extended hands of newly liberated prisoners behind a stockade in the Allach concentration camp. Also pictured are U.S. Army soldiers Arthur Toratti and George Babel (second and third from the left).
> 
> Original caption reads, "Cpl Larry Mutinsk, Philadelphia, PA., hands out his last pack of cigarettes to the eager reaching hands of the prisoners within the wire stockade of the prison camp at Dachau."



 My father was part of the Dachau liberation troops [45th Infantry] . He mentioned once that it just amazed him, that the first thing the now freed prisoners wanted was a cigarette. All that they went through & all that they did without for so long ..... and that was their first request.

He didn't smoke, so he gave away all of his .... 

Especially odd when ya think about today ..... where in some locations you can be fined for just lighting one up. My how things do change ...........


----------



## mellowyellow

*Iranian Woman in Golestan Palace, Tehran, Iran

*






The palace’s highlight are the Main Halls, including the dazzling Talar-e Ayaheh (Mirror Hall). Built between 1874 and 1877 the Peacock Throne was housed here before it was moved to the National Jewels Museum. It was used for the coronation of Mohammad Reza Shah in 1967 (25 years after he came to power) and royal weddings. Today it and two adjoining halls house gifts, including a set of green malachite table decorations from Russia and fine porcelain from France, Germany and the UK.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

A squad of Samurai, late 1800's.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Dorothy Counts-Scoggins
The First Black Girl To Attend An All White School In The United States


----------



## Packerjohn

mellowyellow said:


> Charles Dickens
> 
> View attachment 148216
> 
> *Born: February 7, 1812
> Birthplace:* Portsmouth, Hampshire, England
> *Star Sign: Aquarius
> 
> Died: June 9, 1870* (aged 58)
> *Cause of Death:* *Stroke*
> 
> Sorry folks, this great man is Charles Dickens, author of Oliver Twist, A Christmas Carol, Nicholas Nickleby, David Copperfield, A Tale of Two Cities and Great Expectations.


I love my soup.  Just can't imagine how this guy could enjoy a nice steaming hot bowl of soup?


RadishRose said:


> *Nicholas Romanov ll, Czar of Russia*
> May 18, 1868-July 17, 1918
> 
> On the night of July 16, 1918, a Bolshevik assassination squad executed Czar Nicholas II, his wife, Alexandra, and their five children, putting an end to the Romanov family dynasty.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Execution_of_the_Romanov_family


On my trip around the world, via the Trans-Siberian Railroad, I stopped off at Yekaterinburg in the Ural Mountains just to see the sight.  Unfortunately, the house and the basement where the murders happended was destroyed.  All there is today is a monument.  V.l. Lenin was the guy who was responsible for these murders.


----------



## mellowyellow

Packerjohn said:


> I love my soup.  Just can't imagine how this guy could enjoy a nice steaming hot bowl of soup?
> 
> On my trip around the world, via the Trans-Siberian Railroad, I stopped off at Yekaterinburg in the Ural Mountains just to see the sight.  Unfortunately, the house and the basement where the murders happended was destroyed.  All there is today is a monument.  V.l. Lenin was the guy who was responsible for these murders.


Gosh you have had a wonderful life of travel Packerjohn, you've been everywhere.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Packerjohn

mellowyellow said:


> Gosh you have had a wonderful life of travel Packerjohn, you've been everywhere.


I sure did.  I never believed in the myth, "Work hard, retire and then travel."  I have been traveling since high school.  Unfortunately, that darn Covid 19 and those "Variants of Interest" have put a big damper on my travel.  However, I'm hoping that I can still "hit the road and go"  ASAP as soon as this Pandemic Madness goes away.


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> *Nicholas Romanov ll, Czar of Russia*
> May 18, 1868-July 17, 1918
> 
> On the night of July 16, 1918, a Bolshevik assassination squad executed Czar Nicholas II, his wife, Alexandra, and their five children, putting an end to the Romanov family dynasty.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Execution_of_the_Romanov_family


Good.  According to my grandma, Good.  Czar Nicholas knew & approved the mass murders of Jews during pogroms.  Maybe the only good thing the Bolsheviks did.  Good.  He tried to kill my grandma, but she escaped with the help of Christian friends.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## jerry old

War and economics:
1854, Nobles and Cooley built 631 drums

American Civil War started in 1861, a large amount of communication to the troops was by drums

1863,  58,000 drums were built


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Mary Ann Bevan (1874 – 1933) was an English woman who, after developing acromegaly, toured the sideshow circuit as "the ugliest woman in the world."

Mary Ann Bevan was one of eight children born into a working-class family in East London. She later became a nurse. In 1903 she married Thomas Bevan with whom she would have four children. 
Bevan started exhibiting the symptoms of acromegaly soon after she was married, around the age of 32. She began to suffer from abnormal growth and facial distortion, which led to her "homely" appearance, along with severe headaches and fading eyesight.

After the death of her husband in 1914, she no longer had the income to support herself and her children. Bevan decided to capitalize on her appearance and entered a "Ugliest Woman" contest which she won.

In 1920, she was hired to appear in Coney Island's Dreamland sideshow, a form of freak show, where she would spend most of the remainder of her life. She also made appearances for the Ringling Brothers Circus until her death.

In the early 2000's, Bevan's image was used on a birthday card in the United Kingdom made by Hallmark Cards. The card made reference to the dating show Blind Date. A complaint was made by a Dutch doctor that it was disrespectful to a woman who had become deformed as the result of a disease. Hallmark decided that it was indeed inappropriate and agreed to stop distribution of the card.*


----------



## mellowyellow

Myrtle Corbin, a girl who was born with two sets of legs, two pelvises, and two functional sets of ****** / reproductive organs

_At age 19 she married James Clinton Bicknell, with whom she had four daughters and a son."It was "determined that it was in her left uterus that Mrs. B. was pregnant." "physicians determined that Corbin preferred intercourse in the right side, and this fact was commented upon in several subsequent reports."

Corbin was born in Lincoln County, Tennessee. Her parents were William H. Corbin, aged 25 at the time of his daughter's birth, and Nancy Corbin (née Sullins), aged 34. Both parents were described by physicians who examined the infant shortly after her birth as being very similar in appearance, "both having auburn hair, blue eyes, and very fair complexion"; in fact, they looked so similar that the physicians felt compelled to point out that they were not "blood kin" The Corbins had four children in total, including a child from Nancy's first marriage.

Myrtle's birth was not marked by anything "peculiar about the labour or delivery" according to her mother. Doctors who examined the child shortly after her birth noted that a breech presentation "would have proved fatal to the infant, and possibly to the mother." Corbin soon showed herself to be a strong child, weighing 10 lb (4.5 kg) three weeks after the birth, and it was reported in a journal published later that year that she "nurses healthily" and was "thriving well"._


----------



## mellowyellow

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 188846
> 
> *Mary Ann Bevan (1874 – 1933) was an English woman who, after developing acromegaly, toured the sideshow circuit as "the ugliest woman in the world."
> 
> Mary Ann Bevan was one of eight children born into a working-class family in East London. She later became a nurse. In 1903 she married Thomas Bevan with whom she would have four children.
> Bevan started exhibiting the symptoms of acromegaly soon after she was married, around the age of 32. She began to suffer from abnormal growth and facial distortion, which led to her "homely" appearance, along with severe headaches and fading eyesight.
> 
> After the death of her husband in 1914, she no longer had the income to support herself and her children. Bevan decided to capitalize on her appearance and entered a "Ugliest Woman" contest which she won.
> 
> In 1920, she was hired to appear in Coney Island's Dreamland sideshow, a form of freak show, where she would spend most of the remainder of her life. She also made appearances for the Ringling Brothers Circus until her death.
> 
> In the early 2000's, Bevan's image was used on a birthday card in the United Kingdom made by Hallmark Cards. The card made reference to the dating show Blind Date. A complaint was made by a Dutch doctor that it was disrespectful to a woman who had become deformed as the result of a disease. Hallmark decided that it was indeed inappropriate and agreed to stop distribution of the card.*


Acromegaly is *a condition caused by an excess of growth hormone*, which causes the overgrowth of bones in the face, hands and feet. A tumour on the pituitary gland is the most common cause of acromegaly.


----------



## mellowyellow

Rosa Parks sits at the front of a bus following the end of racial segregation by the transit company, 1965.


----------



## mellowyellow

Canadian firefighters seal an oil well in Kuwait after Iraqi sabotage during the Gulf War, 1991


----------



## mellowyellow

Tesla is most widely known for his contributions to the development of the modern AC electric supply system and as an early pioneer of many of the technologies that shaped the second half of the 20th century.

Like many people with OCD, Tesla was particularly concerned with germs, cleanliness and avoiding disease. According to Smithsonian Magazine, he obsessively washed his hands, and in his later life ensured that all his food was boiled before he would touch it. He often refused to shake hands when he met someone, and usually wore gloves to avoid any physical contact with people he met.


----------



## grahamg

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 189072


Not the same fella makes Electric vehicles nowadays, (but perhaps named in his honour?)! 


mellowyellow said:


> Tesla is most widely known for his contributions to the development of the modern AC electric supply system and as an early pioneer of many of the technologies that shaped the second half of the 20th century.
> 
> Like many people with OCD, Tesla was particularly concerned with germs, cleanliness and avoiding disease. According to Smithsonian Magazine, he obsessively washed his hands, and in his later life ensured that all his food was boiled before he would touch it. He often refused to shake hands when he met someone, and usually wore gloves to avoid any physical contact with people he met.


----------



## mellowyellow

grahamg said:


> Not the same fella makes Electric vehicles nowadays, (but perhaps named in his honour?)!


Yes Graham, Elon Musk's tribute to Tesler's genius.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

We still have *mummers* parades or at least we did. It was usually in Philadelphia.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Kaiser's declaration of war against Great Britain being read by the military authorities. Berlin, Germany, 4 August 1914.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Helen Keller visits wounded soldiers at a military hospital in Texas, 1944


----------



## RadishRose

How the Berlin Wall fell. In order to calm mounting protests, German Democratic Republic (GDR) officials decided on loosening travel restrictions between East and West, but not opening the border completely. 

Notes of the new rules had been handed to a spokesman who hadn't had time to read them before the press conference. "Private travel outside the country can now be applied for without prerequisites," he said. Surprised journalists clamored for more details. Shuffling through his notes, he said that as far as he was aware, it was effective immediately. In fact, it had been planned to start the next day, with details on applying for a visa. 

But the news was all over television - and East Germans flocked to the border in huge numbers. As the border became inundated with East Berliners wishing to reunite with family and/or escape the GDR, border guards became overwhelmed and with no orders to either shoot upon the crowd or open the gate, only a handful of guards facing hundreds and thousands of citizens, rather than fire and create a stampede and potentially kill hundreds, the head of the guards decided to give the order "Open the barrier!"

What came next was a spontaneous chain reaction with Berliners on both sides arriving at Checkpoint Charlie to celebrate this momentous event and to demolish the wall. So, basically, an ill-prepared functionary made a flippant remark and a border guard captain, unable to get orders on how to proceed, led to one of the most defining moments of the late 20th Century in Europe.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Jacob Sharvit, director of the Marine Archaeology Unit of the Israel Antiquities Authority, holds a 1m-long sword that experts say dates back to the Crusades. The diver was given a certificate of appreciation for turning over the 900-year-old item. Photograph: Ariel Schalit/AP


----------



## mellowyellow

1963 - Houston, TX - JFK Motorcade on November 21


----------



## Purwell

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 190045


Could have been worse!


----------



## mellowyellow

The last photograph of Lenin was in May 1923, months before he died, with his doctor and his sister.


----------



## mellowyellow

Joseph McCarthy​On October 20, 1947, the notorious Red Scare kicks into high gear in Washington, as a Congressional committee begins investigating Communist influence in one of the world’s richest and most glamorous communities: Hollywood.


----------



## mellowyellow

Few workers possessed alarm clocks, so the services of this ‘knocker up’ were in demand. Mary Smith’s clients were roused by her shooting peas at their windows. East End of London, 1927
Photograph: John Topham / TopFoto


----------



## palides2021

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 189763
> 
> Helen Keller visits wounded soldiers at a military hospital in Texas, 1944


You have some amazing photos of the past! I'm impressed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mellowyellow

Persian Warrior Gloves, possibly from Safavid Dynasty in the 1500s.


----------



## mellowyellow

A member of the state militia faces off against an African-American veteran during the 1919 Chicago Race Riot. July 27, 1919.


----------



## mellowyellow

George Lincoln Rockwell and members of the American Nazi Party attend a Nation of Islam summit in 1961.* 

George Lincoln Rockwell*_ (March 9, 1918 – August 25, 1967) was an American neo-Nazi politician. In 1959, he was discharged from the US Navy because of his political views, and then founded the American Nazi Party_


----------



## MrPants

Origins of the name Canada
Canada​The name “Canada” likely comes from the Huron-Iroquois word “kanata,” meaning “village” or “settlement.” In 1535, two Aboriginal youths told French explorer Jacques Cartier about the route to kanata; they were actually referring to the village of Stadacona, the site of the present-day City of Québec. For lack of another name, Cartier used the word “Canada” to describe not only the village, but the entire area controlled by its chief, Donnacona.

The name was soon applied to a much larger area; maps in 1547 designated everything north of the St. Lawrence River as Canada. Cartier also called the St. Lawrence River the “rivière du Canada,” a name used until the early 1600s. By 1616, although the entire region was known as New France, the area along the great river of Canada and the Gulf of St. Lawrence was still called Canada.

Soon explorers and fur traders opened up territory to the west and to the south, and the area known as Canada grew. In the early 1700s, the name referred to all French lands in what is now the American Midwest and as far south as present-day Louisiana.

The first use of Canada as an official name came in 1791, when the Province of Quebec was divided into the colonies of Upper Canada and Lower Canada. In 1841, the two colonies were united under one name, the Province of Canada.

(Source: Government of Canada)


----------



## RnR

*1797 – Andre-Jacques Garnerin makes the first recorded parachute jump from one thousand metres above Paris.*

Andre-Jacques Garnerin (1769–1823) was a balloonist and the inventor of the frameless parachute. He was appointed Official Aeronaut of France.

_French balloonist Andre-Jacques Garnerin drawn and engraved by Edward Hawke Locker. Garnerin releases the balloon and descends with the help of a parachute, 1797. Illustration from the late 19th century._






_Garnerin began experiments with early parachutes based on umbrella-shaped devices and carried out the first parachute descent in a gondola with a silk parachute on 22 October 1797 at Parc Monceau, Paris._

Garnerin's first parachute resembled a closed umbrella before he ascended, with a pole running down its centre and a rope running through a tube in the pole, which connected it to the balloon. Garnerin rode in a basket attached to the bottom of the parachute; at a height of approximately 1,000 metres he severed the rope that connected his parachute to the balloon.

The balloon continued skyward while Garnerin, with his basket and parachute, fell. The basket swung violently during descent, then bumped and scraped when it landed, but Garnerin emerged uninjured. The white canvas parachute was umbrella-shaped and approximately 7 metres in diameter.

More.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## grahamg

The Vikings found America before Christopher Columbus, (picture shows a settlement building, but is this right?):


----------



## mellowyellow

16 year old Bill Clinton shaking hands with JFK, 1963


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

*Same sex marriage law becomes law in USA*



Troy & Cassidy are the first same-sex couple to get married in Caddo Parish, Louisiana in June 2015

On June 26, 2015, the U.S. Supreme Court struck down all state bans on same-sex marriage, legalized it in all fifty states, and required states to honor out-of-state same-sex marriage licenses in the case Obergefell v. Hodges.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

Demonstration of Polish students, members of the National Radical Camp (Obóz Narodowo-Radykalny), demanding the forced segregation of Jewish students at Lviv (Lwów) Polytechnic. The banner reads: "A day without Jews" and "We demand an official ghetto". 1930s


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

_John McCain is treated in a Hanoi hospital during the Vietnam War in November 1967.
Handout/Getty Images_

McCain, who went on to become a US Senator, spent five and a half years as a prisoner of war in Vietnam.


----------



## mellowyellow

Soviet and British troops meet during coordinated Invasion of Iran, August 1941


----------



## mellowyellow

A stately villa in the heart of Rome, which houses the world's only ceiling mural by the Italian painter Caravaggio, will be auctioned at a starting price of 471 million euros ($547 million) in January, a court in Rome has confirmed…….

https://edition.cnn.com/style/artic..._source=twCNN&utm_medium=social&utm_term=link


----------



## mellowyellow

Princess Diana wearing a Christina Stambolian dress nicknamed the *'revenge dress,'* as it was worn the same day Prince Charles admitted to adultery. Credit: Jayne Fincher/Princess Diana Archive/Hulton Royals Collection/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow

Basil Rathbone, Vincent Price, Peter Lorre, Boris Karloff – 1964

An American, a South African, an Englishman and a German.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

A weapon used for duck hunting in the early 20th century. Washington D.C 30 July 1923.


----------



## drifter

The baby bin.

The baby bin once used in this country to push babies out the windows of 
apartment dwellers so children who had been couped up all week could get 
some sun during the weekend. It looks unsafe and scary to us now but was-
used back when. This photo taken in 1927.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## drifter

Empty whiskey barrels to be set afire during probation.


----------



## drifter

I forgot his name but he  wa seven foot, four inches (7' 4") tall. He was a movie 
star and a wrestler at the same time. The little boy gazing up at him seems to be 
in awe of this tall man, as I would be.


----------



## mellowyellow

The first picture of Ötzi as he emerged from the melting ice, taken by the finders – the German couple Helmut and Erika Simon, in 1991.    Ötzi, also called the Iceman was discovered in the Ötztal Alps on the border between Austria and Italy.

He died *from an arrow to the back* on a high Alpine mountain pass more than 5,300 years ago.. A wounded—and possibly wanted—man, Ötzi the Iceman spent his final days on the move high up in the Alps until he was felled by the arrow.


----------



## mellowyellow

Russian Republic President Boris Yeltsin, makes a V-sign to thousands of Muscovites, as his top associate Gennady Burbulis, right, stands near during a rally in front of the Russian federation building to celebrate the failed military coup in Moscow 22 August 1991. (AP Photo/Alexander Zemlianichenko)

_Boris Yeltsin stormed parliament on September 21 and called for new elections after his chief rivals, speaker Ruslan Khasbulatov and Vice President Aleksandr Rutskoi, barricaded themselves in Moscow's White House and voted to impeach him.  When they incited armed gangs of anti-Yeltsin protesters to attack the Ostankino television studio, and the Moscow mayor's office, Yeltsin declared a state of emergency and ordered the military assault on the White House. Three months later, a new constitution was approved in a national referendum, giving the president enormous powers that the office maintains to this day._


----------



## Pink Biz

There is a village in Russia called Tsovkra where every resident can tightrope walk. It is a tradition that dates back over 100 years but no one knows how it started.

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...tirely-populated-tightrope-walkers-180954391/


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> There is a village in Russia called Tsovkra where every resident can tightrope walk. It is a tradition that dates back over 100 years but no one knows how it started.
> 
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...tirely-populated-tightrope-walkers-180954391/
> 
> View attachment 192025


Nice outfit.


----------



## RadishRose

RadishRose said:


> Nice outfit.


Wow.....I went to the link and find its in Dagestan. I know someone who was there two weeks ago!


----------



## mellowyellow

Houdini exposed fake Spiritualist practices by having himself photographed with the "ghost" of Abraham Lincoln. Public domain via Wikimedia Commons

Harry Houdini was just 52 when he died on Halloween in 1926, succumbing to peritonitis caused by a ruptured appendix. Famous in life for his improbable escapes from physical constraints, the illusionist promised his wife, Bess, that—if at all possible—he would also slip the shackles of death to send her a coded message from the beyond. Over the next ten years, Bess hosted annual séances to see if the so-called Handcuff King would come through with an encore performance from the spirit world. But on Halloween 1936, she finally gave up, declaring to the world, “Houdini did not come through. ... I do not believe that Houdini can come back to me, or to anyone.”


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Field Marshal Wilhelm Keitel signing the Instrument of Surrender of the German Wehrmacht at the Soviet headquarters in Karlshorst, Berlin, May 1945. After trial, he was sentenced to death and executed in Nuremberg Prison by hanging in 1946


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

In October 1907 the sailors of the HMS Sphinx picked up some men who had escaped from a slave trading village and were trying to reach to their ship. The sailors took them in and removed their shackles.

An Arab slave dealer in custody.




A British blacksmith removing the leg irons off a slave, 1907




The saved slaves on board of HMS Sphinx.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Cop stops the traffic in New York so a mother cat holding a kitten can cross safely c.1925


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Father and Son, American Civil War era, 1861-65


----------



## mellowyellow

Members of 5 Platoon, B Company, 7th Battalion, The Royal Australian Regiment (7RAR), just north of the village of Phuoc Hai, beside the road leading to Dat Do. United States Army Iroquois helicopters are landing to take them back to Nui Dat after completion of Operation Ulmarra, the cordon and search by 7RAR of the village of Phuoc Hai. Operation Ulmarra was part of Operation Atherton, conducted by 2RAR/NZ (Anzac) (The Anzac Battalion comprising 2nd Battalion, the Royal Australian Regiment (2RAR) and a component from the 1st Battalion, Royal New Zealand Infantry Regiment) and 7RAR. Left to right: Private (Pte) Peter Capp (kneeling); Pte Bob Fennell (crouching, facing camera); Corporal Bob Darcy (left of Fennell); Pte Neal Hasted (centre, front); Pte Ian Jury (centre, back, holding rifle); Pte Colin Barnett (front, right); Lance Corporal Stan Whitford (left of Barnett); helicopter marker at right is Pte John Raymond Gould. The United States Army Iroquois UH-1D helicopter is operated by 2 Platoon, 162nd Assault Helicopter Company, 11th Combat Aviation Battalion.


----------



## jerry old

mellowyellow said:


> Russian Republic President Boris Yeltsin, makes a V-sign to thousands of Muscovites, as his top associate Gennady Burbulis, right, stands near during a rally in front of the Russian federation building to celebrate the failed military coup in Moscow 22 August 1991. (AP Photo/Alexander Zemlianichenko)
> 
> _Boris Yeltsin stormed parliament on September 21 and called for new elections after his chief rivals, speaker Ruslan Khasbulatov and Vice President Aleksandr Rutskoi, barricaded themselves in Moscow's White House and voted to impeach him.  When they incited armed gangs of anti-Yeltsin protesters to attack the Ostankino television studio, and the Moscow mayor's office, Yeltsin declared a state of emergency and ordered the military assault on the White House. Three months later, a new constitution was approved in a national referendum, giving the president enormous powers that the office maintains to this day._



Will never happen here-huh?

Post 1,181
Execution of German General Keitel, your only guilty if you loose.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

The Pennsylvania Coal Company mining crew in 1910.


----------



## mellowyellow

Frank Sinatra had a traumatic welcome into the world. Born on Dec. 12, 1915, in the kitchen of his parent’s Hoboken, New Jersey, apartment, the 13-pound baby had to be delivered with forceps and was thought to be stillborn. Blue and not breathing, the doctor laid him on the counter while he attended to Sinatra’s mother. It was only when his grandmother picked up the newborn, ran him under cold water and slapped his back that Sinatra started breathing.


----------



## mellowyellow

The “Mammoth Cheese” was created for President Jefferson by members of the Cheshire Baptist Church from Cheshire, Massachusetts. The cheese weighed 1,235 pounds and milk from every cow in Cheshire—approximately 900 cows—was used to create this colossal cheese. According to the National Intelligencer and Washington Advertiser for December 30, 1801, the cheese arrived in Washington, D.C. “in a wagon drawn by six horses.” The Mammoth Cheese was so awe-inspiring, that it marks the first use of the word “mammoth” as an adjective spurred by a nationwide fascination with mammoths following the discovery of large prehistoric bones in the new world.

_"For hours did a crowd of men, women and boys hack at the cheese, many taking large hunks of it away with them. When they commenced, the cheese weighed one thousand four hundred pounds, and only a small piece was saved for the President’s use. The air was redolent with cheese, the carpet was slippery with cheese, and nothing else was talked about at Washington that day. Even the scandal about the wife of the President’s Secretary of War was forgotten in the tumultuous jubilation of that great occasion."_


----------



## mellowyellow

Waiting in line for Star Wars, 1977


----------



## mellowyellow

Walt Disney after the opening of the first Disneyland in 1955



Disney artists paint a deer before starting work on Bambi in 1942


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog

drifter said:


> View attachment 191762
> I forgot his name but he  wa seven foot, four inches (7' 4") tall. He was a movie
> star and a wrestler at the same time. The little boy gazing up at him seems to be
> in awe of this tall man, as I would be.



Andre' the giant.   A great wrestler, and yes, and played the giant in the Princess Bride movie. (along with many other movies).

https://filmjournal.net/andre-the-g...as,that, Andre has appeared in a dozen movies.


----------



## drifter

squatting dog said:


> Andre' the giant.   A great wrestler, and yes, and played the giant in the Princess Bride movie. (along with many other movies).
> 
> https://filmjournal.net/andre-the-giant#:~:text=While appearing in many movies, Andre’s appearance as,that, Andre has appeared in a dozen movies.


Thank you.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Hillsborough Disaster, 1989. The worst crowd crush in British sporting history. 97 people died.


----------



## mellowyellow

A man exercises using a rowing machine in the gym aboard the RMS Titanic, 1912


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

Chesapeake & Potomac Telephone School, Washington DC (1928)


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 193665
> 
> A man exercises using a rowing machine in the gym aboard the RMS Titanic, 1912


How ironic.


----------



## mellowyellow

A father and son in Istanbul, Ottoman Empire, c. 1890.


----------



## mellowyellow

Robin Williams - In every movie he filmed he asked the production company to hire at least 10 homeless people.


----------



## mellowyellow

Apollo 11 astronauts (L to R) Collins, Aldrin and Armstrong wearing sombreros and ponchos are swarmed by thousands in Mexico City as their motorcade is slowed by the crowd. The 1st stop on a Worldwide Goodwill Tour, they would visit 29 cities in 24 countries over 38 days; Sept 29, 1969


----------



## Pink Biz

The mobile phone in 1880. Weight: 4 Pounds!


----------



## mellowyellow

Waiting on set during Monty Python and the Holy Grail, 1975


----------



## mellowyellow

_Swedish warship Vasa. It sank in 1628 and was recovered from the sea floor after 333 years.

It was 4 p.m. on August 10th of 1628, and the Vasa ship had barely left the docks of Stockholm harbor on its maiden voyage. Only 1300m into its voyage, a light gust of wind toppled the ship over on its side. As water flooded through the gun portals of the ship, it sank in the shallow waters of Stockholm harbour and lay there at 32m, forgotten. In 1956, it was found by Anders Franzen, a Swedish marine technician, and amateur naval archaeologist. It was salvaged between 1959-61 and can be found today in the museum that was specially built for it._

From Wiki
The use of different measuring systems on either side of the vessel caused its mass to be distributed asymmetrically, heavier to port. During construction both Swedish feet and Amsterdam feet were in use by different teams. Archaeologists have found four rulers used by the workmen who built the ship. Two were calibrated in Swedish feet, which had 12 inches, while the other two measured Amsterdam feet, which had 11 inches.


----------



## mellowyellow

Boy on the left was not vaccinated and has severe smallpox while boy on the right was vaccinated and had mild smallpox. This photograph is from a collection of lantern slides used by Philadelphia physicians to illustrate the risk of not vaccinating. Early 1900s


----------



## Bretrick

I was born in Queenstown Tasmania and done an apprenticeship at the Mt Lyell Copper Mine.
The mine was established in 1893 and smelted it's own Copper bearing ore.
To facilitate the smelters, the trees surrounding Queenstown were cut down to feed the smelters.
What we might call strip felling today.
In cutting down all the trees, the soil was exposed to extreme erosion courtesy of 2500mm/98" average rain per year.
All the soil was washed away so no trees could regrow. Those that did get a foothold were killed by the acid rain
generated by the toxic fumes spewing out of the furnace chimney stacks
Queenstown was left with what today is called a moonscape.
Before Man arrived, this was the countryside surrounding Queenstown Tasmania



The Miners arrived



Queenstown today


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

These are knife grinders in France, circa 1902. They worked lying down to save their backs and had dogs sit on their legs for warmth....

They were called ventres jaunes (‘yellow stomachs’ referring to the yellow dust released by the grinding wheel). By laying face down, these yellow stomachs would save their backs from being hunched over all day. Workers were encourage to bring their dogs to not only keep them company but to act as heaters to keep them warm by having the dogs lie on their legs.
(Photo is from the web-site of, French knife maker, Claude Dozorme - ” The Wolf ”).
https://www.dozorme-claude.fr/en/a-knife-story


----------



## mellowyellow

*The hell of Serra Pelada gold mines in Brazil through photographs, 1980s



The hell of Serra Pelada mines in Brazil through photographs, 1980s



Because they work in mud, the gold diggers were called “mud hogs”.



Because of the use of mercury in the gold extraction process, large areas around the mine are considered dangerously contaminated.*




During its peak, the Serra Pelada mine employed some 100,000 diggers.


----------



## mellowyellow

Amon Göth (portrayed by Ralph Fiennes in Schindler's List) was an Austrian SS officer and war criminal. He shot people from the window of his villa if they appeared to be moving too slowly. According to witnesses 'would never start his breakfast without shooting at least one person' [1943]



_His daughter who was born *Jennifer Göth* to a Nigerian father and an Austrian-German mother, grew up in foster care. At the age of 38, Teege unexpectedly found out about her family history, by picking up a book in a Hamburg library that happened to be her mother Monika Hertwig's biography and where she discovered that Amon Goth was her grandfather, which caused her to plunge into a severe depression. She decided to combat her depression and come to terms with this revelation by writing her book My Grandfather Would Have Shot Me. 

Her book was a success and became a New York Times bestseller. Translations of the book, which was originally published in Teege's native language, German, have been made into Danish, English, French, Hebrew, Italian, Dutch, Polish, Portuguese and Spanish. https://english.elpais.com/elpais/2017/09/26/inenglish/1506423248_083165.html
_


----------



## mellowyellow

The first section of the Berlin Wall is pushed down by crowds. November 1989. Photograph: Tom Stoddard/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow

"Belka" and "Strelka", Soviet space dogs after landing. USSR, 1960


----------



## mellowyellow

Last photo of Fyodor Dostoevsky, 1880. His most acclaimed novels include Crime and Punishment (1866), Demons *1872) and The Brothers Karamazov (1880)


----------



## mellowyellow

February 1912. Port Royal, South Carolina. "Children from 8 yrs. old up went to school for half a day, shucked oysters for four hours before school and three hours after on school days, and on Saturday from 4 a.m. to early afternoon. Maggioni Canning Co." Photo and caption by Lewis Wickes Hine.


----------



## mellowyellow

Punkah wallahs in action, British India, early 1900s. A Punkah-wallahs were manual fan operators in India before the electric fan, who worked ceiling fan with a pulley system.


----------



## mellowyellow

Muslim soldiers of the Russian Imperial Army at daily prayers. Austrian front, September 1914


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Schwarzenegger was escorted to the premiere of _Pumping Iron_ by his mother, Aurelia in 1977.

Showing off


----------



## Bretrick

On Friday 27th January 2012 World Heritage Cruises vessel ˜Eagle" pulled 145 Horsehead water club skiers breaking their own record of 114 skiers made on Sun March 28th 2010, the old world record of 100 skiers (in Cairns QLD) had stood for 24 years.
The most ever skiers behind one boat for the required one nautical mile distance.
The event took place on Macquarie Harbour on the West Coast of Tasmania.


----------



## mellowyellow

Persons of Japanese ancestry from San Pedro, California, arrive at the Santa Anita Assembly center in Arcadia, California, in 1942. Evacuees lived at this center at the Santa Anita race track before being moved inland to other relocation centers
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2011/08/world-war-ii-internment-of-japanese-americans/100132/
​​Civil Liberties Act of 1988​The act granted each surviving internee US$20,000 in compensation, equivalent to $38,000 in 2019, with payments beginning in 1990. The legislation stated that government actions had been based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership" as opposed to legitimate security reasons. A total of 82,219 received redress checks.


----------



## mellowyellow

Las Vegas police facing Mike Tyson after he'd just bitten Holyfield's ear off (1996)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pepper




----------



## mellowyellow

Girls making petrol bombs during the Battle of the Bogside, Ireland, 1969.


----------



## mellowyellow

Albert Einstein’s office just as he left it. Taken hours after he died in Princeton, New Jersey, April 1955.


----------



## mellowyellow

The five races of Mankind according to this German poster, 1911


----------



## Pepper

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 196612
> 
> The five races of Mankind according to this German poster, 1911


The white guy's face is bigger than the others & he is in the center of the mankind universe.  UGH.  Propaganda.


----------



## Bretrick

The *Franklin Dam* or *Gordon-below-Franklin Dam* project was a proposed dam on the Gordon River in Tasmania, Australia, that was never constructed. The movement that eventually led to the project's cancellation became one of the most significant environmental campaigns in Australian history.
Stopping the Gordon-below-Franklin dam was one of the Australian environment movement’s great victories: in the late 1970s, the state-owned Hydro-Electric Commission wanted to flood one of three last temperate rainforests in the southern hemisphere to create a power station.
About 33km of the Franklin River, a pristine wild river home to breathtaking ravines and rapids, and surrounded by untouched Huon pine and myrtle beech forest, would have drowned.
An estimated 6,000 people (including Bretrick) headed to the town of Strahan to join the protest, and nearly 1,500 were arrested on the river. Rallies and newspaper ads helped build an extraordinary level of buy-in throughout Australia.
Site of the dam



These areas would have been flooded if the dam had been built
Rock Island Bend



Confluence of the Gordon and Franklin River (Franklin on left)






Protestors brought the issue to the world.







Professor David Bellamy leant his voice to the protest


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Charles de Gaulle inspecting Free French Navy sailors in the United Kingdom, 1941. (De Gaulle was 6ft 5 in tall).


----------



## Gaer

Mellow Yellow, You have such fascinating knowledge and photos !  Incredible!  Thank you so much for posting them!


----------



## mellowyellow

Bill Clinton and Boris Yeltsin admire the views of the Hudson River Valley. New York, 1995


----------



## Purwell

This was my old school, six months before WW2 started, we lost 4-1.


----------



## RadishRose

*Georges-Pierre Seurat* (_born December 2, 1859, Paris, France—died March 29, 1891, Paris_) was a French post-Impressionist artist. He is best known for devising the painting techniques known as chromoluminarism as well as pointillism.


----------



## mellowyellow

Ronald and Nancy Reagan meet the young tennis phenoms Serena & Venus Williams 1990


----------



## mellowyellow

Dutch insurgents listening to the news of Adolf Hitler's death on the radio, 1945


----------



## Pink Biz

In 1915 Avis and Effi Hotchkiss, a mother and daughter team, became the first women to travel coast to coast in the United States by motorcycle. With daughter Effie at the wheel of the Harley-Davidson while Avis rode in the sidecar, they journeyed from New York to San Francisco. After viewing the Panama Pacific International Exposition, they turned around and rode back to New York. Due to the poor roads and traveling conditions, the journey took three months to complete.


----------



## Pink Biz

Telephone operators, 1884


----------



## mellowyellow

Joe Biden and wife Nelia cut his 30th birthday cake at a party in Wilmington. His son, Hunter waits for the first piece. Photo / Getty Images

_Just a few weeks after he was elected in 1972, Biden's wife Neilia and their three children were returning home from Christmas shopping in Delaware when their car was hit by a tractor trailer at an intersection.

Neilia and Naomi, 1, were killed. Beau and Hunter were taken to hospital. Beau, 3, had a broken leg and Hunter, 4, had a skull fracture.

Biden gave some consideration to resigning so that he would be in a better position to provide care for his sons, but colleagues convinced him to continue in politics, and he was sworn in as a senator at Beau's hospital bedside in early 1973._


----------



## mellowyellow

Archduke Franz Ferdinand and his wife minutes before assassination that would lead to WW1, 1914 [Colorized]

https://www.hgm.at/ausstellungen/dauerausstellungen/das-attentat-von-sarajevo-28-juni-1914


----------



## mellowyellow

Samding Dorje Phagmo (center) the female reincarnated lama, is ‘*struggled’* against in the courtyard of her home in Lhasa, Tibet, together with her mother and father by Chinese Red Guards, during the Cultural Revolution - 1960s

*Struggle sessions* were a form of public humiliation and torture and used by the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) at various times in the Mao era., particularly during the years immediately before and after the establishment of the People’s Republic of China (PRC) (PRC) and during the Cultural Revolution. The aim of struggle sessions was to shape public opinion, as well as to humiliate, persecute, or execute political rivals and those deemed class enemies.


----------



## Purwell




----------



## mellowyellow

The man who saved the world



*Vasili Aleksandrovich Arkhipov* was a Soviet Navy officer credited with preventing a Soviet nuclear strike during the Cuban Missile Crisis.

As flotilla chief of staff and second-in-command of the diesel powered submarine B-59, Arkhipov *refused to authorize the captain's use of nuclear torpedoes against the United States Navy,* a decision requiring the agreement of all three senior officers aboard.

In 2002, Thomas Blanton, who was then director of the US National Security Archive, said that Arkhipov "saved the world".


----------



## mellowyellow

General George S. Patton’s pet dog on the day of its owner’s death, December 21st, 1945


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Yesterday was the 66th anniversary of the murder of 14 year old Emmett Till in Mississippi. He was dragged from his home, tortured and murdered for allegedly whistling at a White woman, who has since recanted some of what she said. What was done to that boy was so horrendous that I will not post the photo of how he looked afterward but if you think you can stomach seeing it, here's the link with more photos. He was literally unrecognizable. Tragic, horrible, disgusting!! Of course the men who did it were acquitted.  https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Emmett+Till+Funeral&mmreqh=1W6Qkmq9sAxvj8TNun2aCuMFHLBgqps7AdYKvkXCw1c=&form=IDINTS&first=1&tsc=ImageBasicHover


----------



## mellowyellow

The milkman
October 9th marked the 32nd day of straight bombing raids against the United Kingdom. The night time raid of October 9th raid infamously struck the iconic St Paul’s Cathedral but luckily the bomb did not detonate. Photographers stationed in London were amazed at the total destruction wrought by German bombers yet their pictures were routinely blocked by the censors who were anxious not to cause a panic. Fred Morley wanting to get some sort of record of the devastation out to the world thought of a situation that the censors would approve. He first found a back drop of firefighters struggling to contain a fire then he borrowed a milkman’s outfit and a craft of bottles. He then got his assistant to pose among the ruins of a city street while the firefighters fought in the background. The photo pushed forward the idea of the stoic British continuing on with their normal lives. The censors felt the same way and it was published the very next day


----------



## Pink Biz

Music writing (typing) machine - 1936


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pink Biz said:


> Music writing (typing) machine - 1936
> View attachment 198039


Wow!! I always wondered how sheet music was printed. I would have loved to see this machine in action.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva

December 7, 1941 was the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Pink Biz

Shoes worn by Allied spies during World War II to mislead the Germans and steer them in the opposite direction.


----------



## mellowyellow

I love this photo, it shows a class system in England that Australians reject.  It's called "Toffs and Toughs"

A group of local boys look on with curiosity and amusement at Harrow schoolboys Peter Wagner (left) and Thomas Dyson in their formal uniform at the Eton vs Harrow cricket match on 9 July 1937 at the Lord’s cricket ground, London. (Photo by Jimmy Sime/Central Press/Hulton Archive/Getty Images)


----------



## mellowyellow

A Navajo smile. 1904, Photo by Edward Curtis


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yesterday was the 66th anniversary of the murder of 14 year old Emmett Till in Mississippi. He was dragged from his home, tortured and murdered for allegedly whistling at a White woman, who has since recanted some of what she said. What was done to that boy was so horrendous that I will not post the photo of how he looked afterward but if you think you can stomach seeing it, here's the link with more photos. He was literally unrecognizable. Tragic, horrible, disgusting!! Of course the men who did it were acquitted.  https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Emmett+Till+Funeral&mmreqh=1W6Qkmq9sAxvj8TNun2aCuMFHLBgqps7AdYKvkXCw1c=&form=IDINTS&first=1&tsc=ImageBasicHover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197947View attachment 197948


So senseless, horrific and disgusting.  And the woman he supposedly "whistled at" recanted her testimony at one time.  This breaks my heart.  His mother was such a beautiful, eloquent woman who wisely chose to go with an open casket to show what had happened to her son and gain sympathy for her cause.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> So senseless, horrific and disgusting.  And the woman he supposedly "whistled at" recanted her testimony at one time.  This breaks my heart.  His mother was such a beautiful, eloquent woman who wisely chose to go with an open casket to show what had happened to her son and gain sympathy for her cause.


Thank you for your comment and for posting this video but I won't watch it at this time. So much stuff going on to depress one. Today I'm choosing respite from those things.


----------



## mellowyellow

Marilyn Monroe and Queen Elizabeth II were both born in the same year. Here they are both 30 years old.


----------



## mellowyellow

This 700 year old house in Aveyron, France, was built in 13th century and belonged to a Jeanne. The ground floor is a little smaller than the upstairs because in those days you only paid taxes on occupied land, so everyone built like this.


----------



## mellowyellow

FBI Fingerprint Archive, 1944


----------



## mellowyellow

A bullet-riddled and bayonet-pierced portrait of Mussolini in Sicily, 1943, somewhere around the city of Messina. The Allies landed in Sicily in July, capturing the island with little resistance.


----------



## mellowyellow

A zippo lighter from the Vietnam War


----------



## Bretrick

Place - Derwent River - Hobart - Tasmania
Year - 1975, January
Event - Bulk Carrier, Lake Illawarra runs into the Tasman Bridge spanning the Derwent River.
Resulting events - 120 meters of the bridge fell into the river. 7 crew members died. 4 cars fell into the river with 5 passengers dying.
The ship sank and is still at the bottom of the river.














The repaired Tasman Bridge was opened in October 1977


----------



## Pink Biz

The world’s oldest bonsai tree. Currently over 1000 years old, this tree is located in Italy. This Ficus Bonsai tree was imported from Taiwan and is now part of the Crespi Bonsai collection.


----------



## mellowyellow

Leo Tolstoy, 17 years old, 1845 Russia

Count Lev Nikolayevich Tolstoy, usually referred to in English as Leo Tolstoy, was a Russian writer who is regarded as one of the greatest authors of all time. He received nominations for the Nobel Prize in Literature every year from 1902 to 1906 and for the Nobel Peace Prize in 1901, 1902, and 1909.

He is best known for the novels War and Peace (1869) and Anna Karenina (1878),


----------



## mellowyellow

One of the most interesting & strangest hippie communes of the 1970s was the Source Family

The Source Restaurant– it was very possibly the world’s first health food restaurant, established in 1969. Source served organic vegan food from its establishment on Los Angeles’s iconic Sunset Strip. Even though some may think the restaurant was before its time at its peak Source raked in $300,000 a year……https://filmdaily.co/obsessions/true-crime/the-source-family/



It’s been said that Yod had fourteen wives in the cult, but his only legal marriage was to Robin Popper, who gave him a daughter named Tau. Robin has been quoted saying that Yod was, “A dirty old man on a lust trip”. Overall, despite having fourteen wives, only three children are attributed as being his. Though, almost every picture of the Source Family cult includes multiple pregnant women.


----------



## Pink Biz

Parisians navigate flood waters by walking across rows of chairs, 1924


----------



## mellowyellow

Oskar Schindler mobbed by hundreds of holocaust survivors in Jerusalem, 1962

I loved the movie *'Schindler's List' *- an uplifting story about the holocaust.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

*Paula Hitler*, also known as *Paula Wolff* and *Paula Hitler-Wolff*, (26 January 1896 – 1 June 1960) was the younger sister of Adolf Hitler and the last child of Alois Hitler and his third wife, Klara Pölzl.

In February 1959, she agreed to be interviewed by Peter Morley, a British documentary producer for Associated-Rediffusion, an ITV channel. The conversation was the only filmed interview she ever gave and was broadcast as part of a programme called _Tyranny: The Years of Adolf Hitler_. She talked mostly about Hitler's childhood and refused to be drawn on political questions

Paula died on 1 June 1960 in Schönau near Berchtesgaden, at the age of 64, the last surviving member of Hitler's immediate family.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

"Happy Xmas Adolf": RAF ground crew load a 4,000 lb "Cookie" blockbuster bomb on to a de Havilland Mosquito of No. 128 Squadron RAF, 1944


----------



## mellowyellow

Mailman delivering Christmas parcels, Chicago, 1929


----------



## mellowyellow

Arctic explorer Peter Freuchen stands next to his third wife, Dagmar Freuchen-Gale. He is wearing a polar bear coat made from a bear he killed himself, 1947

_He spent a number of years living among the Inuit.  His first wife was a native Inuk and when she died he tried to get her buried in a church graveyard but the church didn't want to perform the burial as she hadn't been baptized, so he buried her himself._


----------



## Pappy

Before Manhattan was completely filled with skyscrapers, there was a huge landfill which is now known as Battery Park City. Back in 1982, the Public Art Fund commissioned artist Agnes Denes to create a piece of public work in the area, so she planted a golden wheat field right in the center of New York City.


----------



## mellowyellow

Janis Joplin holds a bottle of Southern Comfort whiskey on a backstage couch in 1968. Credit: Jim Marshall


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

20 year old Joe DiMaggio having some of his Mom Rosalie's Spaghetti 1936


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

Google Maps of the 1920s: a watch with loaded little map scrolls.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Mohamed Reza Pahlavi and his wife Farah Pahlavi, upon his coronation as the Shâhanshâh of Imperial (Pahlavi) Iran, and his wife was crowned as the Shahbanu, on October 26th, 1967, in the Imperial State of Iran.



The last Empress of Iran
https://www.rferl.org/a/farah-pahlavi-iran-empress/31556427.html


----------



## squatting dog

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 199898
> 
> Arctic explorer Peter Freuchen stands next to his third wife, Dagmar Freuchen-Gale. He is wearing a polar bear coat made from a bear he killed himself, 1947
> 
> _He spent a number of years living among the Inuit.  His first wife was a native Inuk and when she died he tried to get her buried in a church graveyard but the church didn't want to perform the burial as she hadn't been baptized, so he buried her himself._


Kind of puts you in mind of someone else, doesn't it... Gary 'O ??


----------



## Pappy

Holes In Outhouse Doors Weren’t For Ventilation

There are many theories on why holes were cut in outhouse doors and the significance of their shape.

One theory is that the holes in the doors of outhouses were designed to let light from a lantern shine out at night. This would alert everyone that the outhouse was occupied.

It was believed the reason for the hole was to differentiate which outhouse was for the men and which was for the women, although this is disputed. Supposedly, the women’s had a crescent Moon cut into its door and the men’s had a star. If there were both shapes? It was to be used by the whole family.

The more popular belief is that the crescent shape was simply a way to open and close the door from the inside, as it seemed using expensive latching hardware would be waste on such a humble structure. Even when latches were added, the crescent Moon tradition lived on and is now a signature decoration for this piece of Americana.

Outhouse Sizes Varied

Outhouses were usually 3 to 4 feet square by 7 feet high with no window or heat. A well-built outhouse usually had a vent along the roof to vent out the chamber and a pipe from the box through the ceiling to vent out the gases. To avoid the odor reaching the home, most outhouses were built between 50 and 150 feet from the main house, often facing away from the house. They had either one or two chamber holes inside  — one for the adults and a smaller one for the children.
Kind of a crappy story this morning, but it’s all I got..


----------



## Pink Biz

*NOTCHED WEDDING RING WORN TO DENOTE DIVORCE (1924)

Many women in England, who have been divorced from their husbands, continue to wear their wedding ring, but have a fracture cut in it by a jeweler, as an indication of that fact. Those who have parted from more than one husband have notches to indicate the number made in the edge of the gold band.

*


----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> Holes In Outhouse Doors Weren’t For Ventilation
> 
> There are many theories on why holes were cut in outhouse doors and the significance of their shape.
> 
> One theory is that the holes in the doors of outhouses were designed to let light from a lantern shine out at night. This would alert everyone that the outhouse was occupied.
> 
> It was believed the reason for the hole was to differentiate which outhouse was for the men and which was for the women, although this is disputed. Supposedly, the women’s had a crescent Moon cut into its door and the men’s had a star. If there were both shapes? It was to be used by the whole family.
> 
> The more popular belief is that the crescent shape was simply a way to open and close the door from the inside, as it seemed using expensive latching hardware would be waste on such a humble structure. Even when latches were added, the crescent Moon tradition lived on and is now a signature decoration for this piece of Americana.
> 
> Outhouse Sizes Varied
> 
> Outhouses were usually 3 to 4 feet square by 7 feet high with no window or heat. A well-built outhouse usually had a vent along the roof to vent out the chamber and a pipe from the box through the ceiling to vent out the gases. To avoid the odor reaching the home, most outhouses were built between 50 and 150 feet from the main house, often facing away from the house. They had either one or two chamber holes inside  — one for the adults and a smaller one for the children.
> Kind of a crappy story this morning, but it’s all I got..


Great story, thanks Pappy


----------



## mellowyellow

On December 28, 1918, Irish rebel and then-inmate Constance Markievicz was elected to the British Parliament as its first female Member.

_Markievicz took part in the 1916 Easter Uprising against the British, and had been sentenced to death - which was commuted to life imprisonment in consideration of her gender. She was pardoned as part of a general amnesty, but imprisoned again in 1918 for anti-conscription activities. While in jail, she was elected as MP for Dublin St Patrick's, though even after being released from jail she, and other Sinn Fein MPs, did not take their seat. Instead, they formed their own Irish revolutionary government, in which Markievicz held a cabinet position - one of the first women in the world to do so. She left the government in protest over the Anglo-Irish Treaty of 1922, and died in 1927._


----------



## mellowyellow

Charles Manson three days before running away from Boy's Town juvenile facility, 1949
Looks are so deceiving, he looks almost angelic.


----------



## mellowyellow

Crowds in Bombay celebrating the end of British rule in India, August 21, 1947


----------



## Pink Biz

Pancho Villa's saddle (circa 1900)


----------



## Purwell

Harvey Williams in the 1952 Isle Of Man TT complete with cigarette.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

Map makers before the invention of AutoCAD or GIS software, 1950's.


----------



## Purwell

Loft boarding. Aeroplane draughts men used to work this way.


----------



## mellowyellow

J.K. Rowling writing Harry Potter at a café in Scotland (1998)


----------



## mellowyellow

Canadian soldiers play hockey near the front line on the frozen Imjingang river during the Korean War, Winter of 1952


----------



## Purwell




----------



## mellowyellow

An opium den in China around 1880. Use of the drug permeated every level of Chinese society despite repeated attempts to clamp down on its trade and consumption. PIC Lai Afong/Wikicommons/CC

*The Scots who hooked China on opium

They were the kings of the opium trade in 19th Century China - two Scots with good educations and an unscrupulous yearning for money.*


_The antics of William Jardine and James Matheson are said to have had an “incalculable” effect on the health of China as they shipped in the best opium from India and perpetuated a desire for a drug consumed by an estimated 90 per cent of the country’s coastal population.

By the mid 1830s there were an estimated 3 million opium users in China. This rose to 15m by the late 1890s. By then, Jardine and Matheson had long ago left China but their importation of the drug had left a culture of consumption so ingrained that it had permeated all classes of Chinese society._


----------



## mellowyellow

Car Entering the Longest Covered Bridge in the world Hartland NB Canada 1979


----------



## mellowyellow

Puritan picket against too revealing swimwear on a Florida beach, 1985. USA “You will follow to Hell.”


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Akhal-teke, a golden color horse breed, over 3000 years old, as if woven from golden silk thread. This breed comes from Turkmenistan, where it is a national symbol. There are only 6600 of this beautiful breed left in the world.


----------



## mellowyellow

Playing cards cut by hand into 3D art.
https://popular.pics/reddit/u/DoctorPaulGregory


----------



## mellowyellow

1945 - New Ford delivery


----------



## mellowyellow

Billie Holiday performing “Strange Fruit” at Café Society (NYC’s first integrated nightclub) - 1939


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

The RMS Queen Elizabeth pulling into New York with service men returning home 
after the end of World War 2, 1945.⁣ A truly amazing photo!


----------



## Gaer

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 199898
> 
> Arctic explorer Peter Freuchen stands next to his third wife, Dagmar Freuchen-Gale. He is wearing a polar bear coat made from a bear he killed himself, 1947
> 
> _He spent a number of years living among the Inuit.  His first wife was a native Inuk and when she died he tried to get her buried in a church graveyard but the church didn't want to perform the burial as she hadn't been baptized, so he buried her himself._


Oh Yes!


----------



## Gaer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 202463


This is REALLY COOL!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

RIP Sidney Poitier



Spencer Tracy in his last movie, brilliant as usual



Gripping drama



Patch of Blue - she didn't know he was black.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

The Remains Of The Astronaut Vladimir Komarov, A Man Who Fell From Space, 1967​His spaceflight on Soyuz 1 made him the first Soviet cosmonaut to fly into outer space more than once, and he became the first human to die on a space mission—he was killed when the Soyuz 1 space capsule crashed after re-entry on April 24, 1967 due to a parachute failure.


----------



## RadishRose

Polish-born physicist Marie Curie (1867-1934) and her husband, French chemist Pierre Curie (1859-1906), hold hands with their daughter, Irene, in the garden of their home near Paris, France. (Photo Credit: Hulton Archive/Getty Images)


----------



## mellowyellow

After 58 days of sustained around the clock combat operations, crewmembers on board the USS Kitty Hawk were allowed to blow off some steam back in 2001 in Japanese waters.


----------



## mellowyellow

The "Rat Pack" (Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr., Peter Lawford, and Joey Bishop ) in front of the Sands marquee in Las Vegas, Nevada, Circa 1950's


----------



## Pepper

_"'In the days when Las Vegas began to become popular, the black performers could play in showrooms, but they couldn't stay in the hotel. And it was Frank Sinatra who went to the board of directors, who had rather shady pasts, and he said, 'Are you guys going to come into the twentieth century, or aren't you?'...Somebody said 'Well, we have white people, we have black people.' Sinatra, the story goes, said to them, 'The money is green. How about that?' And they began to look at each other and the wheels were turning, and because of Sammy, Las Vegas became integrated." _Frank Sinatra, Jr. on his father

https://moazedi.blogspot.com/2016/01/sammy-davis-jr-performs-and-takes-swim.html


----------



## mellowyellow

Self portrait by Jane Goodall taken during her early days at Gombe in Tanzania. She said “This was taken in I think 1962. I was on my own, very high up in the hills and I thought what a great photo this would make. I had to find a place where there was a tree that was just right for balancing the camera. I was pretty proud of myself. I love that picture.” Photograph Jane Goodall/Vital Impact


----------



## mellowyellow

_Image credits: __Dennis Jarvis_

These _Shoes on the Danube Bank_ in Budapest, Hungary serve as a memorial to honour the Jews who were killed by fascist Arrow Cross militiamen in Budapest during World War II.  The victims were ordered to take their shoes off and were shot while on the edge of the water. Their bodies fell and were carried away by the river. This art installation, conceived by film director Can Togay and sculpted by Gyula Pauer, on the bank of the Danube River commemorates that merciless scene.


----------



## mellowyellow

One of only two certified photographs of Billy the Kid (top hat). Playing cards with his accomplices. 1877


----------



## mellowyellow

Photorealistic representation of Alexander the Great (r. 336-323 BC).   Reconstruction is based on archaeological evidence including busts, coin portraits and statuary, as well as descriptions of Alexander in historical accounts.


----------



## Pink Biz

The last photograph of the Beatles together, August 22, 1969 at John Lennon’s countryside estate.


----------



## Pink Biz

Tourists peer over a cliff into the Grand Canyon, 1880. (Library of Congress/Corbis/VCG via Getty Images)


----------



## mellowyellow

Pink Biz said:


> The last photograph of the Beatles together, August 22, 1969 at John Lennon’s countryside estate.
> 
> View attachment 203273


_Ringo Starr is turning 81. And his secret isn't in the drum kit; it's in eating all the blueberries and broccoli as part of a vegetarian diet.

Article from last year 
https://www.livekindly.co/vegetarian-drummer-ringo-starr-broccoli-keeps-him-young/_


----------



## mellowyellow

Pink Biz said:


> Tourists peer over a cliff into the Grand Canyon, 1880. (Library of Congress/Corbis/VCG via Getty Images)
> 
> View attachment 203274


I remember standing at this place and looking down into the abyss and there are no words to explain that awesome feeling.


----------



## Pink Biz

mellowyellow said:


> I remember standing at this place and looking down into the abyss and there are no words to explain that awesome feeling.


I've never been there. Looks amazing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

A friend of mine posted this on Facebook: 
_"American History. Not, CRT.
January 10, 2016 will mark the 50th anniversary of the murder of civil rights martyr and American hero, Vernon Ferdinand Dahmer. He was a civil rights leader, community leader, and businessman in Hattiesburg, Mississippi. In the early hours of January 10, 1966, members of the Ku Klux Klan shot into and firebombed the home he shared with his wife and children in the Kelly Settlement section of Hattiesburg. It occurred soon after he announced on local radio that he would accept poll taxes at his grocery store and take them to the Forrest County Voting Registrar, Theron Lynd. He offered to pay the poll taxes for those who could not afford them. In doing so, he was going up against the formidable Lynd, who had a reputation for failing most blacks on the literacy test when they tried to register to vote."_

Vernon F. Dahmer
__


----------



## mellowyellow

GROZNY, CHECHNYA
This woman leaves town with all that is left of her house and memories of her family. The Russians dynamited the houses for fear of the return of the Chechen fighters



GROZNY, CHECHNYA
Last day of the war.

In 2003, the United Nations called Grozny the most destroyed city on Earth
Photo Credit: Eric Bouvet

Chechnya is *predominantly Muslim*. Chechens are overwhelmingly adherents to the Shafi'i Madhhab of Sunni Islam, the republic having converted to Islam between the 16th and the 19th centuries.


----------



## mellowyellow

Mata Hari was a Dutch exotic dancer and courtesan who was accused of spying for the Germans during WW1 . Many people still believe she was innocent, and condemned only because the French were looking for a scapegoat. It is true that in her final moments, she denied a blindfold and stared steadfastly at her firing squad as a priest, nuns, and her lawyer backed away. She did not however, blow a final kiss before she died, rather “she did not move a muscle.”


----------



## mellowyellow

_On Aug. 5, 1945, Paul Tibbets piloted the B-29 Enola Gay to Hiroshima and dropped the world’s first atomic bomb. He later served in the Strategic Air Command, served a tour with NATO and established the National Military Command Center in the Pentagon_



_Gen. Paul Tibbets was enshrined in the National Aviation Hall of Fame in 1996._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

*1535 – Spanish conquistador Francisco Pizarro founds Lima, the capital of Peru.*

The history of Lima capital of Peru, began with its foundation by Francisco Pizarro in 1535. In 1532 a group of Spanish conquistadors, led by Francisco Pizarro, defeated the Inca ruler Atahualpa and took over his Empire. As the Spanish Crown had named Pizarro governor of the lands he conquered, he chose the Rímac river valley to found his capital on January 18, 1535 as Ciudad de los Reyes, the City of the Kings.

_Pizarro meets with the Inca Emperor Atahualpa, 1532. Pizarro and his followers in Lima in 1535._






Over the next few years, Lima shared the turmoil caused by struggles between different factions of Spaniards. At the same time it gained prestige as it was designated capital of the Viceroyalty of Peru and site of a Real Audiencia (appeals court) in 1543. In the 17th century, the city prospered as the centre of an extensive trade network despite damage from earthquakes and the threat of pirates. However, prosperity came to an end in the 18th century due to an economic downturn and the Bourbon Reforms, a revised set of economic and political legislation promulgated by the Spanish Crown.

_Jirón de la Unión was the main street of Lima in the early 20th century._






The population of Lima played an ambivalent role in the 1821–1824 Peruvian War of Independence; the city suffered exactions from Royalist and Patriot armies alike. After independence, Lima became the capital of the Republic of Peru. It enjoyed a short period of prosperity in the mid-19th century until the 1879–1883 War of the Pacific when it was occupied and looted by Chilean troops.

After the war, the city went through a period of demographic expansion and urban renewal. Population growth accelerated in the 1940s spurred by immigration from the Andean regions of Peru. This gave rise to the proliferation of shanty towns as public services failed to keep up with the city expansion.

_The National University of San Marcos._






_The National University of San Marcos in Lima, founded on May 12, 1551 during the Spanish colonial regime, is the oldest continuously functioning university in the Americas._

With a population of more than 10 million today, Lima is the most populous metropolitan area of Peru and the third-largest city in the Americas, behind Sao Paulo and Mexico City.

_Lima today._






More.


----------



## mellowyellow

Predjama is one of the most extraordinary castles in the world, built in the mouth of a cave complex at the end of a valley in southwest Slovenia. Set halfway up a 400-foot (123-meter) vertical cliff face, it appears in records from 1202 and is listed by Guinness World Records as the world's largest cave castle.


----------



## mellowyellow

The "Henry III gold penny," which was unearthed on farmland in Devon, in the country's southwest, was minted in about 1257 and depicts the former English king sitting on an ornate throne, holding an orb and sceptre. It is one of only eight such coins known to exist, many of which are in museums. The finder, who wishes to remain anonymous, didn't realize how valuable the coin was until he posted a photograph of the penny on Facebook.


----------



## john19485

This was a historic moment to me, It was like ending the Civil War.


----------



## Pappy

Not so sure about this one:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

An unconscious Babe Ruth, after running into a wall chasing after a foul ball during the first game of a doubleheader with the Washington Senators


----------



## mellowyellow

Pat Nixon with Canadian First Lady Margaret Trudeau holding a baby Justin Trudeau, April 1972


----------



## Pink Biz

Smoking...in an iron lung. (St. Anthony Hospital, St. Louis Missouri, 1949.)


----------



## mellowyellow

Johnny Cash, before going on stage at Folsom Prison in 1968


----------



## mellowyellow

Puzzled civilians watch German soldiers march unopposed down the main street of Oslo during the occupation of Norway April 9th 1940. In the background the royal castle Traitor Vidkun Quisling would use as his office during the war.

*Vidkun Abraham Lauritz Jonssøn Quisling*_ was a Norwegian military officer, politician and Nazi collaborator who headed the government of Norway during the country’s occupation by Nazi Germany during WWII_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Fidel Castro and Yuri Gagarin (1961


----------



## mellowyellow

A portrait of Josef Stalin put up in Tiananmen Square shortly after his death, 1953


----------



## mellowyellow

German soldiers held in America cry watching footage of concentration camp


----------



## jerry old

mellowyellow said:


> German soldiers held in America cry watching footage of concentration camp


The German civilians were aware of great misgivings within population, but there were so frightened of their own govt they
said nothing.  They viewed the boarded up boxcars, with barbered wire covering the two openings as the trains passed through their train stations.
They knew segments of their population disappeared, they knew.

The German GI (not counting the SS) knew little about the concentration camps.  

The P.O.W.s in your post knew nothing.  
That is the way all armies operate

Thanks  mellowyellow, I had not seen any pictures of German P O W's confronted with the sins of their govt


----------



## Pink Biz

*The shortest, tallest, and fattest men of Europe drinking and playing cards together in 1913.

*


----------



## mellowyellow

February 1973 Hanoi, North Vietnam. 
American servicemen, former prisoners of war, cheering as their aircraft takes off from an airfield near Hanoi as part of Operation Homecoming – in total 591 American prisoners of war went home.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

A German family of seven sons and one daughter arrive at Ellis Island, 1907


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

Dr. Zbigniew Religa monitors his patient’s vitals after a 23-hour long heart transplant surgery in 1987.  His assistant is asleep in the corner.

_Dr. Religa was a pioneer of heart transplantation in Poland, and even though the surgery was considered borderline impossible at the time, he took the chance, and the operation was entirely successful.

The patient was Tadeusz Żytkiewicz, who died in 2017 – 30 years since the operation, outliving the man who gave him a new heart._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mellowyellow

Lizzie Van Zyl, an Afrikaans girl in a British concentration camp during the Second Anglo-Boer war (1901)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

In 1984, pop star Elton John married German sound engineer Renta Blauel. The ceremony was held in Australia on Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Alligatorob

Pappy said:


> View attachment 206633


Yep, bananas are interesting plants.  Always had them in the yard in Florida, but only occasionally got ripe ones.


----------



## Pappy

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, bananas are interesting plants.  Always had them in the yard in Florida, but only occasionally got ripe ones.


There is one behind our place and gives enough bananas to give to the neighbors. Very small but very sweet.


----------



## Mizmo

Did you know.....


----------



## mellowyellow

Louis Armstrong with neighborhood kids on the steps of his house in Corona, Queens, 1970


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

_HMS Discovery, a prison ship much like the ones convicts were transported on._

Between 1718 and 1775 over 52,000 convicts were transported from the British Isles to America, mainly to Maryland and Virginia, to be sold as slaves to the highest bidder.

https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/the-untold-lives-of-british-convicts-sold-to-america/


----------



## Pink Biz

Two men lifting the preserved carcass of a baby mammoth from where it was accidentally unearthed from the permafrost by a miner's bulldozer in Siberia in 1977. Named "Dima" after a nearby stream, he died at age 6-8 months around 40,000 years ago. Traces of his mother's milk remained in his stomach.


----------



## mellowyellow

Known as the “Largest Log Cabin in the World” built in Portland Oregon in 1905. Unfortunately it burned down in August 1964


----------



## Pink Biz

1913: When *Hitler*, *Trotsky*, *Freud* and *Stalin* all lived together in Vienna. They would have spent much time in these same two square miles of central Vienna.


----------



## mellowyellow

Greenpeace tries to stop radioactive waste from being dumped in the ocean, 1982

Silence around what hides the bottom of the northeastern part of the Atlantic Ocean. Tons of radioactive waste solidified with concrete or bitumen were dumped 400 kilometers from the Galician coast and 200 km from the Asturias coast. This nuclear waste that was thrown into the sea periodically, between 1949 and 1982, by Belgium, France, the United Kingdom, Germany, Italy, the Netherlands, Switzerland and Sweden. And, in many cases, it is forgotten more than 4,000 meters deep while it is subjected to the pressure and corrosion of the sea.


----------



## mellowyellow

Mark Twain and his long-time friend John T. Lewis, main inspiration for the character Jim in Huckleberry Finn, 1903. Colorized


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mellowyellow

Two of the many small boats which helped to bring the Allied troops in the emergency evacuation across the English Channel from *Dunkirk*, France, are shown on June 4, 1940 in World War II. (AP Photo)


----------



## mellowyellow

American tourists Tom and Eileen Lonergan were unintentionally left behind by a scuba diving boat off the coast of North Queensland on January 25, 1998. It took two days for the boat crew to realise they had left the pair behind in the Coral Sea.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

The Day Hungry Rabbits Attacked Napoleon​_




"Alexandre Berther, Napoleon’s chief of staff organised the hunt. He bought more than 3000 rabbits from local farmers as he wanted to impress his boss.

Napoleon and his guests turned up one summer morning in a field, ready to hunt as many rabbits as possible.

As soon as the cages were opened, thousands of bunnies ran towards the party thinking it was feeding time.

Berther was clueless when it came to rabbits and bought domesticated ones who are not scared of humans.

The rabbits swarmed all the hunters, furiously looking for food. Historian David Chandler stated:
_


> _“ With a finer understanding of Napoleonic strategy than most of his generals, the rabbits horde divided into two wings and poured around the flanks of the party”._


_The men were brought to their knees screaming and Napoleon ran towards his imperial coach to seek refuge.

Shocked and scared, he only calmed down once he was far away from the hungry rabbits. Napoleon forgot the first lesson of war, never underestimate your enemies!"_

https://medium.com/la-bibliothèque/the-day-rabbits-attacked-napoleon-3a126e562d09


----------



## mellowyellow

On this day in 2020: The world lost the coronavirus whistleblower, doctor 李文亮 (Li Wenliang).


----------



## mellowyellow

Vladimir Putin at the Age of 5 with Maria Ivanova. Russian SFSR, Soviet Union. July 1958


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

_*196+ foot palm tree, tallest in the world...Colombia.*_


----------



## mellowyellow

Paparazzi photographer Ron Galella shown wearing a football helmet around actor Marlon Brando, As Brando once sucker-punched him, broke his jaw, and knocked out five teeth in ,1973. Galella received $40,000 settlement for the assault.


----------



## mellowyellow

Sir Winston Churchill, in 1895, age 20


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Mass demonstrations against Soviet Union in Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan, 1989


----------



## mellowyellow

People struggle to board a plane in Nha Trang during the withdrawal of US troops from South Vietnam. April 1, 1975.


----------



## mellowyellow

British factory workers assembling Sten sub machine guns, Royal Small Arms Factory, 1942.


----------



## mellowyellow

Lufthansa serving draft beer in the 1960s


----------



## mellowyellow

50 years ago today, John Lennon jamming with Chuck Bery on The Mike Douglas Show. February 16, 1972.


----------



## mellowyellow

Blinded by gas, British soldiers of the 55th division hold onto each other at an advanced dressing station, April 1918.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## jakbird

Pappy said:


> View attachment 209353


Washington D.C. would be a ghost town....


----------



## mellowyellow

Edith Piaf reading Django Rheinhardt’s palm in Paris, 1940s. Photo by Michael Ochs.


----------



## RadishRose

Lewis Powell a.k.a. Lewis Payne in custody 1865







Stabbed Secretary of State William Seward the night President Lincoln was shot. Seward survived.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_Powell_(conspirator)


----------



## RadishRose

14th Dalai Lama, at his enthronement ceremony, February 22, 1940 in Lhasa, age 2.


----------



## RadishRose

Police News 24 March 1877​


----------



## mellowyellow

Malcolm X being taken from the Audubon Ballroom where he had just been shot. He was assassinated 57 years ago in 1965


----------



## Capt Lightning

Once upon a time, Britain had railways.  Most towns and larger villages had a train station and visiting the seaside was a popular occupation.
Now the railways have largely been closed, but in many places the "permanent way" still exists as a footpath / cycle way.

Here are old and new pictures of Scotstown, Banff.  The railway continued to the beach and now, a caravan park.


----------



## mellowyellow

Hitler justifies the invasion of Poland. Hitler speech of September 1, 1939.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Ukrainian demonstrate for independence in front of the Communist Party's Central Committee headquarters in Kyiv on August 25, 1991


----------



## Pink Biz

*“The bathing machine was a device, popular in the 19th century, to allow people to wade in the ocean at beaches without violating Victorian notions of modesty. Bathing machines were roofed and walled wooden carts rolled into the sea. Some had solid wooden walls; others had canvas walls over a wooden frame.”

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Jonathan is the oldest known living terrestrial animal in the world. He came to life in 1832 and is currently 187 years old. He has lived through WW1 and WW2, the Russian Revolution, seven monarchs on the British throne, and 39 US presidents.


*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Jonathan is the oldest known living terrestrial animal in the world. He came to life in 1832 and is currently 187 years old. He has lived through WW1 and WW2, the Russian Revolution, seven monarchs on the British throne, and 39 US presidents.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210606*


Doesn't look a day over 90.


----------



## mellowyellow

A mob pours sugar, ketchup and mustard over the heads of (from left) John Salter, Joan Trumpauer and Anne Moody during a sit-in demonstration at a Woolworth’s ‘whites only’ lunch counter in Jackson, Miss. - May 28, 1963. (Photo by Fred Blackwell/Associated Press).


----------



## Pink Biz

*Oct. 5, 1938: "Monsters of the Air" 

The British Air Force balloon barrage at Cardington, England, the home of the No. 1 Balloon Training Unit. Several hundred balloons were delivered to the Royal Air Force to be used for air defense in and around London*.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

American POWs stand for role call in the courtyard of Nga Tu So prison, Hanoi, North Vietnam. March 1973


----------



## mellowyellow

Eugene Stoner (left), Mikhail Kalashnikov (right) holding each other's designed rifles. They met at Washington DC in 1990


----------



## mellowyellow

Rum was issued to troops from throughout Britain’s Empire during World War I. In this 1916 photograph, ANZACs of the 9th (Wellington East Coast Rifles) receive their daily rum.


----------



## JonSR77

Drunken History...

10,000 year old beer...

Even so, beer brewing did not originate with the Romans but began thousands of years earlier. The Chinese brewed a type of beer but the product which became the most popular is credited to the Sumerians of Mesopotamia and most likely began over 10,000 years ago. The site known as Godin Tepe (in modern-day Iran) has provided evidence of beer brewing c. 3500 while sites excavated in Sumer suggest an even earlier date based on ceramics considered the remains of beer jugs and residue found in other ancient containers. Even so, the date of c. 4000 BCE is usually given for the creation of beer.

(and they had 30 different varieties)

https://www.worldhistory.org/article/223/beer-in-the-ancient-world/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> View attachment 212298


----------



## RnR

*10 March 1908 – Australian geologists Professor Edgeworth David and Douglas Mawson accompanied by four others are the first people to scale Mount Erebus in Antarctica.*

Australian geologists Professor Edgeworth David and Douglas Mawson, climbed Mount Erebus as members of Shackleton’s Nimrod expedition. Led by David, six of Shackleton’s men made the first ascent of Erebus, the 3,794 metre high active volcano that dominates Ross Island and which had been discovered by Ross’s expedition in 1841. Professor David’s party reached the crater rim on 10 March 1908 after a strenuous five-day climb.

_Heading towards Erebus._



David’s successful assault on Mount Erebus at the end of the summer had provided valuable geological observations of the volcano and also familiarised the men with their equipment and sledging gear ready to set off for the South Magnetic Pole in October 1908.


----------



## Pappy

1928… A group of thugs in Australia.


----------



## RnR

Pappy said:


> 1928… A group of thugs in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 212580


Those Sydney thugs in the photo were members of a razor gang. Razor gangs were criminal gangs that dominated the Sydney crime scene in the 1920s. After the passage of the Pistol Licensing Act 1927, the Parliament of New South Wales imposed severe penalties for carrying concealed firearms and handguns. Sydney gangland figures then chose razors as preferred weapons, for their capacity to inflict disfiguring scars. Members of the New South Wales Police and several New South Wales politicians also had connections to the gangs.

Tilly Devine, known as the ‘Queen of Woolloomooloo’ and connected to the gangs ran a string of brothels centred around Darlinghurst and the Cross, and in particular, Palmer Street. Kate Leigh, known as the ‘Queen of Surry Hills’, was a sly groger and fence for stolen property.

The two major razor gangs were associated with Tilly and Kate. These two gangs began open warfare in 1929, culminating in two riots. One was known as the "Battle of Blood Alley" and was waged in Eaton Avenue, King's Cross.


----------



## mellowyellow

A French man reacts to trying Coca-Cola for the first time (1950s)


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Gunkanjima" (or "Battleship Island" because of its shape) is an abandoned island built by Mitsubishi Corporation. Its sole purpose was to house 5,000 residents there to work in its coal mine for 100 years.

In 1974, with the coal reserves nearing depletion, the mine was closed and all of the residents departed soon after, leaving the island effectively abandoned.

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

*44 BC – Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus, and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.*

Gaius Julius Caesar (13 July 100 BC – 15 March 44 BC) usually called Julius Caesar, was a Roman politician and general who played a critical role in the events that led to the demise of the Roman Republic and the rise of the Roman Empire.

_The Ides of March is the 74th day in the Roman calendar, corresponding to 15 March. It was marked by several religious observances and was notable for the Romans as a deadline for settling debts. In 44 BC, it became notorious as the date of the assassination of Julius Caesar which made the Ides of March a turning point in Roman history._



After assuming control of government, Caesar began a programme of social and governmental reforms, including the creation of the Julian calendar. He gave citizenship to many residents of far regions of the Roman Empire. He initiated land reform and support for veterans.

Caesar centralised the bureaucracy of the Republic and was eventually proclaimed "dictator in perpetuity", giving him additional authority. This declaration made several senators fear that Caesar wanted to overthrow the Senate in favour of tyranny. His populist and authoritarian reforms also angered the elites, who began to conspire against him.

_Death of Caesar by Vincenzo Camuccini. Galleria Nazionale d'Arte Moderna, Rome._







_On the Ides of March, 15 March 44 BC, Caesar was assassinated by a group of rebellious senators led by Gaius Cassius Longinus, Marcus Junius Brutus and Decimus Junius Brutus._

As a result, a new series of civil wars broke out and the constitutional government of the Republic was never fully restored. Caesar's adopted heir Octavian, later known as Augustus, rose to sole power after defeating his opponents in the civil war.

*Octavian set about solidifying his power and the era of the Roman Empire began.*


----------



## mellowyellow

Bob Dylan with son Jesse Dylan outside his home in Woodstock, New York, 1968. Photograph Elliott Landy


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR

RnR said:


> View attachment 213065
> 
> *44 BC – Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus, and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.*
> 
> Gaius Julius Caesar (13 July 100 BC – 15 March 44 BC) usually called Julius Caesar, was a Roman politician and general who played a critical role in the events that led to the demise of the Roman Republic and the rise of the Roman Empire.
> 
> _The Ides of March is the 74th day in the Roman calendar, corresponding to 15 March. It was marked by several religious observances and was notable for the Romans as a deadline for settling debts. In 44 BC, it became notorious as the date of the assassination of Julius Caesar which made the Ides of March a turning point in Roman history._
> 
> View attachment 213067
> 
> After assuming control of government, Caesar began a programme of social and governmental reforms, including the creation of the Julian calendar. He gave citizenship to many residents of far regions of the Roman Empire. He initiated land reform and support for veterans.
> 
> Caesar centralised the bureaucracy of the Republic and was eventually proclaimed "dictator in perpetuity", giving him additional authority. This declaration made several senators fear that Caesar wanted to overthrow the Senate in favour of tyranny. His populist and authoritarian reforms also angered the elites, who began to conspire against him.
> 
> _Death of Caesar by Vincenzo Camuccini. Galleria Nazionale d'Arte Moderna, Rome._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On the Ides of March, 15 March 44 BC, Caesar was assassinated by a group of rebellious senators led by Gaius Cassius Longinus, Marcus Junius Brutus and Decimus Junius Brutus._
> 
> As a result, a new series of civil wars broke out and the constitutional government of the Republic was never fully restored. Caesar's adopted heir Octavian, later known as Augustus, rose to sole power after defeating his opponents in the civil war.
> 
> *Octavian set about solidifying his power and the era of the Roman Empire began.*


Rare 2,000-year-old gold coin marking assassination of Julius Caesar and commemorating his killer Brutus is set to fetch £1.5m at auction after being exhibited at British Museum.





https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ion-Julius-Caesar-set-fetch-1-5m-auction.html


----------



## RnR

*1968 – As a result of nerve gas testing in Skull Valley, Utah, over 6,000 sheep are found dead.*

The *Dugway sheep incident*, also known as the *Skull Valley sheep kill*, was a 1968 sheep kill that has been connected to United States Army chemical and biological warfare programs at Dugway Proving Ground in Utah. Six thousand sheep were killed on ranches near the base, and the popular explanation blamed Army testing of chemical weapons for the incident, though alternative explanations have been offered.






In the days preceding the Dugway sheep incident the United States Army at Dugway Proving Ground conducted at least three separate operations involving nerve agents. All three operations occurred on March 13, 1968. One involved the test firing of a chemical artillery shell, another the burning of 600 litres of nerve agent in an open air pit and in the third a jet aircraft sprayed nerve agent in a target area about 43 kilometres west of Skull Valley. It is the third event that is usually connected to the Skull Valley sheep kill.






_The incident log at Dugway Proving Ground indicated that the sheep incident began with a phone call on 17 March 1968._

The director of the University of Utah's ecological and epidemiological contact with Dugway, a Dr. Bode, phoned Keith Smart, the chief of the ecology and epidemiology branch at Dugway to report that 3,000 sheep were dead in the Skull Valley area. Total sheep deaths of 6,000–6,400 were reported over the next several days as a result of the incident.

_The incident affected the Army, and U.S. military policy within a year. The international infamy of the incident contributed to President Richard Nixon's decision to ban all open-air chemical weapon testing in 1969._

A report which remained classified until 1978 and unreleased to the public until nearly 30 years after the incident was called the "first documented admission" by the Army that VX killed the sheep.

More.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RnR

*1850 – American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.*

American Express was founded as an express mail business on 18 March 1850 in Buffalo, New York, U.S. It commenced as a joint stock corporation by the merger of the express companies owned by Henry Wells (Wells & Company), William G. Fargo (Livingston, Fargo & Company), and John Warren Butterfield (Wells, Butterfield & Company).






For years it enjoyed a virtual monopoly on the movement of express shipments (goods, securities, currency, etc.) throughout New York State. American Express later extended its reach nationwide by arranging affiliations with other express companies, railroads, and steamship companies. In 1857, American Express started its expansion in the area of financial services by launching a money order business to compete with the United States Post Office's money orders.

_Sometime between 1888 and 1890, J. C. Fargo took a trip to Europe and returned frustrated and infuriated. Despite the fact that he was president of American Express and that he carried with him traditional letters of credit, he found it difficult to obtain cash anywhere except in major cities. Fargo went to Marcellus Flemming Berry and asked him to create a better solution than the letter of credit._






Berry introduced the American Express Traveler's Cheque which was launched in 1891 in denominations of $10, $20, $50, and $100. Traveler's cheques established American Express as a truly international company.

_At the end of 1957, American Express CEO Ralph Reed decided to get into the card business, and by the launch date of October 1, 1958, public interest had become so significant that 250,000 cards were issued prior to the official launch date._






_As of 31 December 2016, the company had 109.9 million credit cards in force, including 47.5 million cards in force in the United States, each with an average annual spending of US$17,216b._

Today American Express is a multinational financial services corporation headquartered in Three World Financial Center in New York City.

In 2017, Forbes named American Express as the 23rd most valuable brand in the world and the highest within financial services, estimating the brand to be worth US$24.5 billion. In 2018, Fortune ranked American Express as the 14th most admired company worldwide, and the 23rd best company to work for.

More.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

LIGHTHOUSE, Þrídrangaviti, Westman Islands, Iceland  
(Photo by: Morgunblaðið/Árni Sæberg, 2009)
Precariously perched on a rock pillar in the Westman Islands around six miles from Iceland’s mainland, the Þrídrangaviti lighthouse is arguably the most isolated lighthouse in the world, and most definitely the scariest. The solitary structure, sitting some 120ft above the raging North Atlantic sea was built in 1939 (without helicopters), which makes imagining how they ever built this place, even more impossible.
Sæberg flew with the national coastguard helicopter, TF LÍF to take the photo of the lighthouse. It's quite incredible how people actually managed to build this lighthouse, just as WW2 began. In 1939 there were no helicopters so people would have had to sail to the cliff and scale it. In an old article in Morgunblaðið, project director Árni G. Þórarinsson says in an interview, "The first thing we had to do was create a road up to the cliff. We got together of experienced mountaineers, all from the Westman Islands. Then we brought drills, hammers, chains, and clamps to secure the chains. Once they got near the top there was no way to get any grip on the rock so one of them got down on his knees, the second stood on his back, and then the third climbed on top of the other two and was able to reach the nib of the cliff above. I cannot even tell you how I was feeling whilst witnessing this incredibly dangerous procedure."
Þrídrangar, the three pillars of rock are in fact four pillars named Stóridrangur, Þúfudrangur, Klofadrangur and the fourth one is nameless. In 1938 a road was constructed to Stóridrangur and the following year the lighthouse was raised. Many years later a helipad was set up on Stóridrangur where helicopters can land.

Please follow us on Instagram! https://www.instagram.com/tracesofhistory0/


----------



## mellowyellow

Joseph Goebbels with Catholic clergy giving Nazi salute. Germany. 1930's.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

Detente


----------



## mellowyellow

A man begs for his wife’s forgiveness inside Divorce Court. Chicago, ca. 1948.


----------



## JustBonee

From 1960 ... at the United Nations in NY   ...    Khrushchev  pounding his shoe


----------



## mellowyellow

A young Xi Jinping (right), now President of the People's Republic of China, on his first visit to the US, where he stayed with the Dvochak family in Muscatine, Iowa, in 1985.


----------



## mellowyellow

In 1973, Marlon Brando rejected his Oscar for The Godfather to allow Sacheen Littlefeather to protest Hollywood’s portrayal of Native Americans.


----------



## mellowyellow

Six sumo wrestlers, circa 1890


----------



## mellowyellow

International Workers' Day parade in Kyiv, Ukrainian SSR, USSR, on May 1. The parade took place five days after the Chernobyl Nuclear Plant disaster on 26 April. The Communist Party of Soviet Union ordered the parade to proceed despite the danger of the spread of nuclear radiation – 1986


----------



## mellowyellow

Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin shakes hands with Jewish immigrants from Russia, April 27, 1994


----------



## mellowyellow

Bolshevik commander Pavel Dybenko and Anarchist leader Nestor Makhno after seizing the city of Mariupol from the Russian army, March 1919.


----------



## Lewkat

OneEyedDiva said:


> Care to give us more info? Who is this and what was his historical significance?


It's just above his picture, Charles Dickens.  Doesn't everyone know who he was?


----------



## Lewkat

RnR said:


> Such devastation and death.
> _People collect the dead bodies of the victims in the rubble after the 1945 fire bombings._


This was for the Blitz in London from Sept. 1940 to May 1941.


----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 215193
> 
> In 1973, Marlon Brando rejected his Oscar for The Godfather to allow Sacheen Littlefeather to protest Hollywood’s portrayal of Native Americans.



I spent a day on a reservation in Montana, back in 1980.  Those folks were definitely NOT TREATED WELL.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lewkat said:


> It's just above his picture, Charles Dickens.  Doesn't everyone know who he was?


OMG..Mellow Yellow answered my question over a year ago and I think she added the name after I asked based on her reply.


----------



## JonSR77

Sideburns Named After Civil War General...

https://prologue.blogs.archives.gov/2014/08/25/civil-war-fashion-a-facial-hair-frenzy/


----------



## JonSR77

Ancient Romans Did Cataract Surgery!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7194352.stm


----------



## Lewkat

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG..Mellow Yellow answered my question over a year ago and I think she added the name after I asked based on her reply.


Shows how much I pay attention to dates.  lol.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lewkat said:


> Shows how much I pay attention to dates.  lol.


Hey, I understand. Trying to keep up with all that goes on around here would be like pulling a full shift at work.  LOL


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Stagecoach crossing a bridge near Silverton, Colorado (1890’s)


----------



## mellowyellow

These girls (and 2 boys) all work in Hosiery Mills, Cleveland, Tennessee, 1910. Photo by Lewis Hine


----------



## JonSR77

1920s Crazy Hair ---- Electric permanent wave machine

http://vintagegal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/gallia-permanent-waver-1935.jpg


----------



## RnR

*1860 – The first successful United States Pony Express run from St. Joseph, Missouri, to Sacramento, California, begins.*

The Pony Express was a mail service delivering messages, newspapers, and mail. Officially operating as the Leavenworth and Pike's Peak Express Company of 1859, in 1860 it became the Central Overland California and Pikes Peak Express Company.

_Commemorative stamps 1869, 1940, 1960. Illustrated Map of Pony Express Route in 1860 by William Henry Jackson. Library of Congress._






During its 19 months of operation, it reduced the time for messages to travel between the Atlantic and Pacific coasts to about 10 days. From 3 April 1860 to October 1861, it became the West's most direct means of east–west communication before the transcontinental telegraph was established on 24 October 1861, and was vital for tying the new state of California with the rest of the United States.

During its brief time in operation, the Pony Express delivered approximately 35,000 letters between St. Joseph, Missouri and Sacramento, California.

More.


----------



## JonSR77

Harry Truman and the Library Books...

"A prolific reader as a youth, Truman later claimed to have read every volume—at least 2,000 books—in the Independence Library, including encyclopedias, by the age of 14."

(personally, I do not doubt he did that.  My father was an avid reader.  He would often read 10 books a week.  So, I have seen people do that kind of thing). 

https://www.archives.gov/publications/prologue/2009/spring/truman-history.html


----------



## JonSR77

Humor and History 

I posted these three in the humor section. But since they have a historical link, I thought I might also post it here.

These are from President Gerald Ford's book "Humor and the Presidency."

++++++++++++++++++

1) During the Lincoln - Douglas debates, Abraham Lincoln said this to Douglas -

"Sir, your argument is as thin as the homeopathic soup made from a shadow of a pigeon that starved to death."

+++

2) Sir Winston Churchill and Lady Astor HATED each other's guts. Seated next to each other at a function, Lady Astor turned to Churchill and said, "Sir, if you were my husband, I would put poison in your tea..."

Without missing a beat, Churchill immediately replied, "Ma'am, if you were my wife, I'D DRINK IT!"

+++

3) President Calvin Coolidge was known to say very few words. At a dinner party, a man bet a friend that he could make President Coolidge say three words. He tried. He failed. He tried again. He failed. He tried again, he failed again. Finally, frustrated, he went directly up to Coolidge and told him about the bet, that he needed Coolidge to just say three words. Coolidge looked him dead in the eye and said, "You lose."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Legionnaires of the 1ère Compagnie Saharienne Portée de la Légion étrangère (CSPL) in Algeria, 1956.


----------



## mellowyellow

General Edward King surrendering American and Filipino forces to the Japanese at Bataan, 1942


----------



## mellowyellow

Vietnamese orphans fill the seats of a C-5A Galaxy transport plane for the initial flight of Operation Babylift from Saigon's Tan Son Nhut Airport, Vietnam War, April 4, 1975


----------



## Lewkat

Boy jumping into the Hudson River, 1956.


----------



## jerry old

Lewkat-that is some picture!


----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 216131
> 
> Legionnaires of the 1ère Compagnie Saharienne Portée de la Légion étrangère (CSPL) in Algeria, 1956.




I am attaching a photo of my cousin.  He was from Belgium.  He fought with the French Foreign Legion during WWII.  He died fighting the Nazis in North Africa.  I am guessing that he was about 14 in the photo.  I am named after him (middle name).  I do know that, during the early days of the war, the Legion was often sent on the most dangerous of missions, behind enemy lines and that they had high casualty rates.


----------



## mellowyellow

Spring break in California, 1947.


----------



## mellowyellow

A Women’s Royal Army Corps (WRAC) member of the ‘London District, shows her brand new tattoo to her fellow enlistees (late 1940s)


----------



## Pappy

Unpacking the head of the Statue of Liberty..1886.


----------



## C50

My sister still lives in our childhood home and yesterday I helped her husband move dome stuff out of their basement.  I discovered my very first fishing pole leaning up in a corner, I hadn't seen that thing in fifty years!  My neighbor gave it to me when I was very young.  I was so poor I couldn't afford a real bobber so had to make one out of a ball.lol. I even remember that black string, my parents had a big spool of it and I would use it for everything.


----------



## JonSR77

Abraham Lincoln - held a patent.

On *May 22, 1849*, Abraham Lincoln received Patent No. 6469 for a device to lift boats over shoals, an invention which was never manufactured. However, it eventually made him the only U.S. president to hold a patent. Shown here is a replica of his scale model at the Smithsonian Institution in Washington, D.C.

https://www.abrahamlincolnonline.or...am,Smithsonian Institution in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Pinky

JonSR77 said:


> Abraham Lincoln - held a patent.
> 
> On *May 22, 1849*, Abraham Lincoln received Patent No. 6469 for a device to lift boats over shoals, an invention which was never manufactured. However, it eventually made him the only U.S. president to hold a patent. Shown here is a replica of his scale model at the Smithsonian Institution in Washington, D.C.
> 
> https://www.abrahamlincolnonline.org/lincoln/education/patent.htm#:~:text=On May 22, 1849, Abraham,Smithsonian Institution in Washington, D.C.


Very interesting read.


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


> Very interesting read.


yes, it really shows what an amazing genius he truly was.  Zero training in engineering and just figured out a high advanced, fully professional engineering invention...


----------



## mellowyellow

A janitor sweeps the floor of the New York Stock Exchange following the Wall Street Crash of 1929


----------



## mellowyellow

Charles, Prince of Wales, immediately after shots are fired at him by David Kang during an attempted assassination in Sydney [26 January 1994)


----------



## mellowyellow

Inventor and physicist Thomas Alva Edison looks at his invention of the light bulb (1911)


----------



## mellowyellow

Watch out for Russian killers - they steal watches and radios” Russian invasion of Czechoslovakia (1968)


----------



## Paco Dennis

From the Archives: Protesters denounce U.S. involvement in World War II


----------



## Pappy

I lived about a mile from this bridge at one time. Rode our mini bikes across it.


----------



## mellowyellow

The train crash at Montparnasse station is one of the most famous and impressive train accidents. France, 1895


----------



## mellowyellow

Three interested soldiers and one uninterested girl. Warsaw, Poland, 1962


----------



## JonSR77

Jokes by Abraham Lincoln...

ex.


To General Joe Hooker, Lincoln sent this missive: “_I have heard, in such a way as to believe it, of you recently saying that both the army and the government needed a dictator. Of course, it is not for this, but in spite of it, that I have given you the command _[of the Union Army]_. Only those generals who gain successes can set up dictatorships. What I now ask of you is military success, and I will risk the dictatorship_.”



https://thelogcabinsage.com/lincolns-shorts-10-one-liners-by-abraham-lincoln/


----------



## Pink Biz

Lillian Todd, the first woman who designed and built an airplane (1909)


----------



## mellowyellow

A license for prostitution in Arizona from 1897


----------



## mellowyellow

Former British prime minister Tony Blair and  Bertie Ahern signing the Belfast Agreement (aka Good Friday Agreement) (Belfast, Northern Ireland 1998)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Vietnamese farmer with the wreckage of a B-52 Stratofortress in the background, 1980


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## john19485

one of my newspapers


----------



## RadishRose

john19485 said:


> one of my newspapers


sorry cannot read it.


----------



## john19485

Hope the ladies like this


----------



## mellowyellow

Electric car in a private charging station, USA 1919

What was the range of a 1917 electric car? The car had a range of between 40 and 65 miles (64-105 km) before the batteries had to be recharged. The car was smooth, quiet and easy to drive. Once the occupants were seated, all that was required to move off was to have the direction switch set to forward.


----------



## mellowyellow

Camberley Kate, aka Kate Ward, and her stray dogs in England. She never turned a stray dog away, taking care of more than 600 dogs in her lifetime. (1962)


----------



## mellowyellow

U.S. GI’s take a morning walk accompanied by Dutch children in traditional Volendam dress - Hoensbroek Castle, Netherlands - 1944


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

An aerial view of Exposition Universelle, held in 1900 in Paris.


----------



## jimintoronto

My Father served in the Canadian Expeditionary Force during WW1, from October of 1915, to July of 1919 when he finally returned to Toronto. In early 1918, he was wounded. While recovering in hospital a Officer from his Division came through looking for men who had musical talent to join the Emma Gees, the concert troupe of the Canadian Machine Gun Corps. Dad had a natural tenor voice, and he ended up with the troupe as both the tenor soloist and the Master of Ceremonies at age 19. He stayed with the Emma Gees until the war ended in November of 1918, then he volunteered to stay behind for a further 6 months, to be a guard at a German POW camp in Belgium. For 6 months of VERY easy duty, he was paid a full year's wages. When he retuned to Toronto he used that money to buy a Pierce Arrow touring car, and he started the Toronto Veteran's Taxi Company. BY 1927 he owned 17 cabs and employed 35 drivers, all of whom were CEF veterans. He sold the company in 1928 and bought a 60 room hotel in down town Toronto. He lived a very good life. Here is a 1918 photo of the Emma Gees taken in a photo studio in France. Dad is the only man not in a stage costume. He is seated on the left side, wearing a suit and tie. 

After the war, Dad kept on singing, but not professionally. JimB.


----------



## JonSR77

The American Revolution with Joanne Freeman - 25 lectures






Yale History Course online, free, on You Tube

By Joanne Freeman

Highly regarded historian who has advised the Presidential Administrations of both GOP and Dem Presidents…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joanne_B._Freeman


----------



## mellowyellow

jimintoronto said:


> My Father served in the Canadian Expeditionary Force during WW1, from October of 1915, to July of 1919 when he finally returned to Toronto. In early 1918, he was wounded. While recovering in hospital a Officer from his Division came through looking for men who had musical talent to join the Emma Gees, the concert troupe of the Canadian Machine Gun Corps. Dad had a natural tenor voice, and he ended up with the troupe as both the tenor soloist and the Master of Ceremonies at age 19. He stayed with the Emma Gees until the war ended in November of 1918, then he volunteered to stay behind for a further 6 months, to be a guard at a German POW camp in Belgium. For 6 months of VERY easy duty, he was paid a full year's wages. When he retuned to Toronto he used that money to buy a Pierce Arrow touring car, and he started the Toronto Veteran's Taxi Company. BY 1927 he owned 17 cabs and employed 35 drivers, all of whom were CEF veterans. He sold the company in 1928 and bought a 60 room hotel in down town Toronto. He lived a very good life. Here is a 1918 photo of the Emma Gees taken in a photo studio in France. Dad is the only man not in a stage costume. He is seated on the left side, wearing a suit and tie.
> 
> After the war, Dad kept on singing, but not professionally. JimB.
> 
> View attachment 217308


My dad was in WW1 too Jim, and an instructor in WW2.  He was wounded, sent to England to heal and returned to the front.  He was 50 when I was born and never mentioned the war.


----------



## mellowyellow

Long lines in Malaga to vote in the 1977 elections in Spain, the first democratic elections after the end of Francos dictatorship
https://www.diariosur.es/malaga/1977-20170615002609-nt.html


----------



## jimintoronto

mellowyellow said:


> My dad was in WW1 too Jim, and an instructor in WW2.  He was wounded, sent to England to heal and returned to the front.  He was 50 when I was born and never mentioned the war.
> 
> View attachment 217867


My Dad was quite open about talking to me about his experiences in WW1. I was born in 1946 from his second marriage, so as a teen ager growing up in the 1960's he and I spent hours discussing his past. JimB.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Great Wall of China







_"The Great Wall of China is an ancient series of walls and fortifications, totaling more than 13,000 miles in length, located in northern China. Perhaps the most recognizable symbol of China and its long and vivid history, the Great Wall was originally conceived by Emperor Qin Shi Huang in the third century B.C. as a means of preventing incursions from barbarian nomads. The best-known and best-preserved section of the Great Wall was built in the 14th through 17th centuries A.D., during the Ming dynasty. Though the Great Wall never effectively prevented invaders from entering China, it came to function as a powerful symbol of Chinese civilization’s enduring strength.
_
_Qin Dynasty Construction     _​_

Though the beginning of the Great Wall of China can be traced to the fifth century B.C., many of the fortifications included in the wall date from hundreds of years earlier, when China was divided into a number of individual kingdoms during the so-called Warring States Period.

Around 220 B.C., Qin Shi Huang, the first emperor of a unified China under the Qin Dynasty, ordered that earlier fortifications between states be removed and a number of existing walls along the northern border be joined into a single system that would extend for more than 10,000 li (a li is about one-third of a mile) and protect China against attacks from the north.

Construction of the “Wan Li Chang Cheng,” or 10,000-Li-Long Wall, was one of the most ambitious building projects ever undertaken by any civilization. The famous Chinese general Meng Tian initially directed the project, and was said to have used a massive army of soldiers, convicts and commoners as workers.

Made mostly of earth and stone, the wall stretched from the China Sea port of Shanhaiguan over 3,000 miles west into Gansu province. In some strategic areas, sections of the wall overlapped for maximum security (including the Badaling stretch, north of Beijing, that was later restored during the Ming Dynasty).

From a base of 15 to 50 feet, the Great Wall rose some 15-30 feet high and was topped by ramparts 12 feet or higher; guard towers were distributed at intervals along it.

Did you know? When Emperor Qin Shi Huang ordered construction of the Great Wall around 221 B.C., the labor force that built the wall was made up largely of soldiers and convicts. It is said that as many as 400,000 people died during the wall's construction; many of these workers were buried within the wall itself."_

https://www.history.com/topics/ancient-china/great-wall-of-china


----------



## Pappy

1934. Men repairing the Graf Zeppelin while in flight over the Atlantic. Imagine OSHA going nuts over this one.


----------



## mellowyellow

Manfred von Richthofen (The Red Baron) (1917) Photo By C.J. von Dühren


----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 217868
> 
> Long lines in Malaga to vote in the 1977 elections in Spain, the first democratic elections after the end of Francos dictatorship
> https://www.diariosur.es/malaga/1977-20170615002609-nt.html


Great pictures and wonderful history!  Thank you so much!


----------



## JonSR77

The Leg of Civil War Major General, Daniel Sickles...

https://www.medicalmuseum.mil/micrograph/index.cfm/posts/2021/maj_gen_daniel_e_sickles


+++

As if that was not strange enough, he was also known as the first person to use the insanity defense to be acquitted of murder!

"Born to a wealthy family in New York City, Sickles was involved in a number of scandals, most notably the 1859 homicide of his wife's lover, U.S. Attorney Philip Barton Key II, whom Sickles gunned down in broad daylight in Lafayette Square, across the street from the White House. He was acquitted after using temporary insanity as a legal defense for the first time in United States history."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Sickles


----------



## JonSR77

George Washington - Great Dancer?

Did Washington really love to dance? Emphatically, yes. Washington once described dancing as “so agreeable and innocent an amusement.” First-hand accounts say he was extremely good at it – and was always quite the center of attention.

https://www.mountvernon.org/george-... really love to,quite the center of attention.


----------



## JonSR77

General Grant - Excellent Horseman

*Grant the Equestrian*​General Grant loved horses and was probably the greatest Equestrian in US history. He was a fearless rider with phenomenal endurance and speed.

*CSA General James Longstreet*
Grant at West Point: “In horsemanship, however, he was noted as the most proficient in the Academy. In fact, rider and horse held together like the fabled centaur...”

*Frederick Grant, son of General Grant*
“My father was the best horseman in the army, he rode splendidly and always on magnificent and fiery horses when possible to obtain one. He preferred to ride the most unmanageable mount, the largest and the most powerful one. Oftentimes I saw him ride a beast that none had approached. This is another instance of his physical strength.”

https://www.granthomepage.com/grantequestrian.htm


----------



## JonSR77

General Grant’s Temper at the Mistreatment of Horses

An officer related that once, when Rawlins accompanied General Grant, they approached a river crossing and observed a teamster who was cursing and beating his team of horses, using the butt end of a whip. Grant leaped from his horse, grabbed the teamster by the throat and demanded; “What does this conduct mean, stop beating those horses.” The teamster obviously didn’t comprehend who he was dealing with, replied; “Who’s driving this team anyhow, you or me?” Grant became totally unhinged and addressed the villain; “I’ll show you,” and summoned one of his staff officers, and ordered, “Take this man in charge and have him tied to a tree for six hours as punishment for his brutality.” The General and his entourage rode on, knowing that the teamster would think twice before mistreating any horses, in the future.

https://www.civilwarbummer.com/grants-temper-or-the-mistreatment-of-horses-or-ladies/
​


----------



## Pappy

Painting the high harbor bridge in Sidney. His name is Paul Hogan. In 15 years, he will be known as Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## mellowyellow

Membership of the German League of Girls, (Bund Deutscher Mädel), was compulsory from age 10. ca.1937


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

Valentina Tereshkova: First Woman in Space


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

(5th May 1945) American and German soldiers after the defence of Castle Itter, Austria, against an attacking SS Division. It is one of only two known occasions where Americans and Germans fought together during the war.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Convicts in an English prison taking their turn on the treadwheel, a rotating cylinder used to generate power in 1895


----------



## Paco Dennis

Baghdad ablaze after raids


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Anyone ever have one of these? I just can't imagine working with this


----------



## mellowyellow

Lee Marvin, Clint Eastwood, Rock Hudson, Fred MacMurray, James Stewart, Ernest Borgnine, Michael Caine and Laurence Harvey celebrating John Wayne’s 40th Anniversary in the film industry. Cake reads "Happy Anniversary John Wayne", "The Big Trail" (1929) and "True Grit" (1969). 1969


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

2nd Lt. William Robertson, US Army and Lt. Alexander Sylvashko, Red Army, shown in front of sign East Meets West symbolizing the historic meeting of the Soviet and American Armies, near Torgau, Germany, listed as April 25, 1945, likely April 27, 1945


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Employee Cafeteria at Disneyland 1961


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mellowyellow

On Nov 13, 1942, the Sullivan brothers-George, Francis, Joseph, Madison and Albert, died aboard the USS Juneau when the ship was torpedoed and sunk off Guadalcanal. It remains the greatest combat-related loss of life by a single family at one time in American military history


----------



## mellowyellow

An accordionist leads a sing-along for SS officers at their retreat outside Auschwitz. The men in the front row, which include Rudolf Höss and Josef Mengele, were responsible for killing millions. Another, Otto Moll, burned infants alive and is suspected of over 20,000 murders, 1944


----------



## mellowyellow

The Thing aka the Great Seal Bug. On 4th August, 1945, a group of Soviet school children presented to W. Averell Harriman (The US Ambassador to the USSR) with a carved US Seal as gesture of friendship. It hung in his office for 7 years before discovering it contained a listening device.

*The Thing*_, also known as *the Great Seal bug*, was one of the first covert listening devices (or "bugs") to use passive techniques to transmit an audio signal. It was concealed inside a gift given by the Soviet Union to W. Averell Harriman, the United States Ambassador to the Soviet Union, on August 4, 1945. Because it was passive, needing electromagnetic energy from an outside source to become energized and active, it is considered a predecessor of radio-frequency identification (RFID) technology._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

*Airline reservations before computers, 1945
*


----------



## mellowyellow

In this photo Fidel Castro smokes a Cuban cigar and is wearing 2 Rolex watches. The meeting between the revolutionist and Khrushchev was held at the Kremlin, and Karl Marx’s photo on the wall was the silent witness of the meeting.
The revolutionist did not wear the watches by chance: he checked the data of 3 time zones – Havana, Washington and Moscow.


----------



## mellowyellow

Sikhs being welcomed as they arrive in France in 1914 during WW1

_About 130,000 Sikh men took part in the war, making up 20% of the British Indian Army.

From the blood-soaked trenches of the Somme and Gallipoli, to the deserts and heat of Africa and the Middle East, Sikhs fought and died alongside their British, Indian and Commonwealth counterparts to serve the greater good, gaining commendations *and a reputation as fearsome and fearless soldiers.*_


----------



## mellowyellow

The Roman Catholic Church signed a Concordat with the Nazi government. This made the Vatican the first state to officially recognise Nazi Germany. Photo from 1933


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Vietnamese soldiers crashing into Saigon's HQ on April 30, 1975, ending 117 years of foreign domination in Vietnam


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

Shackleton and Team (1914) in South Georgia islands with enough whale meat for 26 men and 61 sled dogs before embarking on the ill-fated journey to Antarctica


----------



## PamfromTx

A posting that is a little different.  Hope it is ok to post it.  Feel free to delete if it is not appropriate for this forum.  After watching Jeopardy earlier, I was curious to read what transpired to this 'little' boy and did a Google and read up on this incident.

The little boy who was found clinging to an inner tube in the Florida Straits, and became famous playing in the yard of his Miami kin’s home while two countries battled over his fate, graduated from a military academy in 2016 with a degree in industrial engineering.

His journey to fame began with the international incident that exploded after 6-year-old Elian was found in the water on Thanksgiving Day 1999.

His mother, Elizabeth, and nine other people who were taking part in the clandestine journey drowned after their rickety boat capsized in high seas while they tried to make their way from Cuba to the United States.

Elian’s father, Juan Miguel, fought to bring the boy back to Cuba. Cuban leader Fidel Castro led massive protests on the island demanding Elian’s return.

The case became a flashpoint in the already boiling feud between supporters and opponents of Castro’s revolution.

Elian’s Miami relatives argued if the boy went back to Cuba, he would become a brainwashed trophy for Castro in his long-running feud with the US.


----------



## JonSR77

First Ladies’ Fashions​The First Ladies at the Smithsonian

https://americanhistory.si.edu/first-ladies/first-ladies-fashions​


----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 219624
> 
> Shackleton and Team (1914) in South Georgia islands with enough whale meat for 26 men and 61 sled dogs before embarking on the ill-fated journey to Antarctica



I love the history of Shackleton.  Amazing story and an amazing man. Powerful and brilliant leader.  Any lesser of a man and he would have lost his entire crew...but he saved every single last one.


----------



## JonSR77

Pappy said:


> View attachment 219617



wonderful history!  I had not known.  Back in the year 2000, my wife and I drove up to Canada to visit her cousin.  On the way, we stopped at the Women's Rights Museum.  Was a wonderful experience.  I became a huge fan of Elizabeth Cady Stanton.


----------



## JonSR77

PamfromTx said:


> A posting that is a little different.  Hope it is ok to post it.  Feel free to delete if it is not appropriate for this forum.  After watching Jeopardy earlier, I was curious to read what transpired to this 'little' boy and did a Google and read up on this incident.
> 
> The little boy who was found clinging to an inner tube in the Florida Straits, and became famous playing in the yard of his Miami kin’s home while two countries battled over his fate, graduated from a military academy in 2016 with a degree in industrial engineering.
> 
> His journey to fame began with the international incident that exploded after 6-year-old Elian was found in the water on Thanksgiving Day 1999.
> 
> His mother, Elizabeth, and nine other people who were taking part in the clandestine journey drowned after their rickety boat capsized in high seas while they tried to make their way from Cuba to the United States.
> 
> Elian’s father, Juan Miguel, fought to bring the boy back to Cuba. Cuban leader Fidel Castro led massive protests on the island demanding Elian’s return.
> 
> The case became a flashpoint in the already boiling feud between supporters and opponents of Castro’s revolution.
> 
> Elian’s Miami relatives argued if the boy went back to Cuba, he would become a brainwashed trophy for Castro in his long-running feud with the US.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219631



I remember the incident.  I remember thinking how sad it was for the little boy to be caught in this political war.  I really did not care who was right politically.  I just thought the tug-of-war was going to ruin the little guy.  I am sure, to this day, he still has issues with all problems it must have caused.


----------



## mellowyellow

JonSR77 said:


> First Ladies’ Fashions​The First Ladies at the Smithsonian​​https://americanhistory.si.edu/first-ladies/first-ladies-fashions​


Very chic, but all that ironing.


----------



## mellowyellow

French citizens shaving the head of a French girl as punishment for being in a relationship with a German soldier, Montélimar, France, 29 August 1944.


----------



## mellowyellow

Zanjeer the dog saved thousands of lives during Mumbai serial blasts in March 1993 by detecting more than 3,329 kgs of the explosive RDX, 600 detonators, 249 hand grenades and 6406 rounds of live ammunition. He was buried with full honours in 2000


----------



## Pink Biz

*Once a Beatle: When Ringo Starr was ill with tonsillitis, Jimmie Nicol substituted for him on drums for 8 concerts and lived a superstar's life for 10 days. Here pictured, Jimmie Nicol sitting alone in the Melbourne airport, waiting for the plane that'll take him back to obscurity. (1964)

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Here's a photograph of the U.S. Army’s first and only bicycle division, the 25th Infantry Bicycle Corps in 1897.

*


----------



## JonSR77

All the Presidents’ Tables: Abraham Lincoln’s Inaugural Menus...

https://gherkinstomatoes.com/2008/1...ntial-dining-through-american-history-part-i/​For the inaugural luncheon on March 4, 1860, the menu was rather simple:

_Mock Turtle Soup

Corned Beef and Cabbage

Parsley Potatoes

Blackberry Pie_​
_                                                                                                       Coffee_


+++++++++++++

of the Presidential Inauguration Ball

in the

City of Washington, D.C.

On the 6th of March, 1865



_Oyster Stew

Terrapin Stew

Oysters, Pickled_

*BEEF*

_Roast Beef

Filet of Beef

Beef à la mode

Beef à l’anglais_

*VEAL*

_Leg of Veal

Fricandeau

Veal Malakoff_


----------



## mellowyellow

President John F. Kennedy sits with his daughter Caroline aboard the yacht Honey Fitz off the coast of Hyannis, Massachusetts. August 25, 1963


----------



## mellowyellow

Folk musicians Joan Baez and Bob Dylan at the so-called „March on Washington“ on August 28, 1963. The demonstration with over 200,000 people was one of the highlights of the civil rights movement in the States. Martin Luther King gave his "I have a dream" speech there.


----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 219882
> 
> President John F. Kennedy sits with his daughter Caroline aboard the yacht Honey Fitz off the coast of Hyannis, Massachusetts. August 25, 1963



My wife and I took a vacation at Cape Cod about 20 years ago. There was a little fish shack restaurant and it had a letter on the wall, from JFK. Apparently, it was one of his favorite places..

I love JFK and that whole administration.  I think they were very positive for America and Americans.  So sad that the dream was crushed.


----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 219883
> 
> Folk musicians Joan Baez and Bob Dylan at the so-called „March on Washington“ on August 28, 1963. The demonstration with over 200,000 people was one of the highlights of the civil rights movement in the States. Martin Luther King gave his "I have a dream" speech there.



They were a great couple. Kind of sad that they didn't stay together. What do you mean by "the so-called 'March on Washington?" 
That was the name, wasn't it?  I think so...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

The Russian mystic Rasputin is shown at a Ghorokhovo street flat in Saint Petersburg, Russian Empire, 1914.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis

This not a political post. It is about how a legal master mind invented a whole new way to interpret anti- trust law. These ideas paved the way for massive inequality. It gave advantage to the haves, and the have not's would have not.

? was a liar, who invented a fictional history of US anti-monopoly law in which the lawmakers who authored, debated and passed those laws didn't actually mind monopolies at all — all they cared about was "consumer harm" (that is, the prices paid by the public rising in the short term after a company or handful of companies cornered their markets); and "collusion" (especially trade unions, consumer groups, and other checks on corporate power).


?'s ideas were radioactively implausible, but they did have an important advantage in the "marketplace of ideas": they stood to make the richest people in America _much, much richer_, and so Bork found no shortage of corporate backers who helped him create a network of judicial "education" programs, political campaigns, think tankies, and intellectually dishonest academics who would line up behind his idea. Every president since X has expanded ?'s doctrine, allowing for even more aggressive market concentration, producing a country (and a world) where a handful of firms dominate virtually every industry, from telcoms to talent agencies, wrestling to eyewear, to Big Tech.


And while all this has made the 0.1% a lot richer, the major impact has been to increase the power of corporations over governments, at the expense of democratic control and transparency. Once firms are concentrated, they find it easier to agree on a common set of lobbying goals, and they have the excess capital ("monopoly rents") to spend on achieving those goals.


This corporate power was what animated the lawmakers who crafted US anti-monopoly laws: the corrupting influence of trusts and the robber-barons who ran them were seen as antithetical to good governance, national welfare, and widespread prosperity. Corporate concentration was a force for political destabilization and corruption, and the fact that this also meant higher prices was important, but not central, to US anti-monopoly policy.




> ? offered a radical reinterpretation of antitrust law. *Inventing a legislative history out of whole cloth*, he argued that Congress enacted the Sherman Act only to protect *"consumer welfare"* and not to control the broader economic and political power of corporations. Further, based on hypotheses with little or no empirical support, *he asserted that mergers and trade restraints allowed businesses to lower costs and improve services and thereby benefit consumers*.
> ? did believe in one antitrust prohibition. He argued that collusion among rivals should be aggressively prosecuted. His conception of collusion swept broadly and did not differentiate, for example, between pharmaceutical companies conspiring to raise prices on prescription drugs and public defenders banding together to obtain a living wage.
> In the 1970s and 1980s, corporate attorneys, citing and quoting ? on behalf of their clients, found increasingly receptive audiences in the federal courts and agencies. The Supreme Court, starting in the X years, and the Department of Justice and Federal Trade Commission, beginning with X, were eager to read the theories of ? into case law and policy. (In 1982, X appointed ? as a court of appeals judge and gave him the opportunity to directly rewrite antitrust doctrine.) For instance, in a 1979 decision, the Supreme Court, quoting ?'s Antitrust Paradox and relying on his fabricated account of congressional intent, stated "Congress designed the Sherman Act as a 'consumer welfare prescription.'"
> ?'s intellectual clout reflected a larger shift in judicial philosophy during the period. The big business-funded law and economics movement preached a particular brand of economic theory (aligned with Bork's) through judicial training programs. They persuaded federal judges to protect the privileges of the wealthy and large corporations.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 220055
> 
> The Russian mystic Rasputin is shown at a Ghorokhovo street flat in Saint Petersburg, Russian Empire, 1914.



That guy always creeped me out.  Period.


----------



## JonSR77

Pappy said:


> View attachment 220120




Some Nazis literally pitchforked toddlers to the death and threw the corpses in the back of trucks. They made lampshades out of the skin of Jews. The did endless macabre medical experiments on Jews.

The level of evil in them was beyond description.

If you can try to imagine something from a horror movie...anything you can imagine...the Nazis basically did.

https://www.yadvashem.org/


----------



## Pink Biz

*1900 Brothel Candles 

These were popular in European brothels between 1880 and 1905. Used as a timer, once the wax is consumed the session ends!

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*The true model of the Statue of Liberty.*

Bartholdi’s model was the French Isabelle Boyer, married to the American industrialist Isaac Merrit Singer (from the famous sewing machine company), then to the Duke of Camp Selice in Luxembourg.

In 1878, the Duchess of Camp Selice, 36, drew the attention of the sculptor who forever immortalized her features on Lady Liberty's face.


----------



## mellowyellow

Leipzig, Germany, 1945
Deputy Mayor Dr. Ernst Kurt Lisso, his wife Renate Stephanie, in chair, and their daughter Regina Lisso after committing suicide by cyanide in the Leipzig New Town Hall to avoid capture by US troops. April 18, 1945.

Nearly 200 Germans walked out of city hall with their hands up. Inside, the bodies of Mayor Alfred Frieberg and his wife, City Treasurer Kurt Lisso and his wife and daughter, and several others who had committed suicide were found.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

Japanese-American Soldiers - Most Decorated Unit in US Military History!!!

The 442nd Infantry Regiment was an infantry regiment of the United States Army. The regiment is best known as the most decorated in U.S. military history and as a fighting unit composed almost entirely of second-generation American soldiers of Japanese ancestry (Nisei) who fought in World War II.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/442nd_Infantry_Regiment_(United_States)#:~:text=The 442nd Infantry Regiment was,fought in World War II.


----------



## JonSR77

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 220478
> 
> Leipzig, Germany, 1945
> Deputy Mayor Dr. Ernst Kurt Lisso, his wife Renate Stephanie, in chair, and their daughter Regina Lisso after committing suicide by cyanide in the Leipzig New Town Hall to avoid capture by US troops. April 18, 1945.
> 
> Nearly 200 Germans walked out of city hall with their hands up. Inside, the bodies of Mayor Alfred Frieberg and his wife, City Treasurer Kurt Lisso and his wife and daughter, and several others who had committed suicide were found.



My family was from Leipzig. We are from a Jewish background. My grandmother's brother, was a playwright there. When the Nazis came to power, he took his own life. He was a friend of Kurt Weil. He knew Brecht, but not very well.


My grandmother often told stories of the Gevanthaus...the opera house in town. Mendelssohn performed there.

Felix Mendelssohn and the Leipzig Gewandhaus​

https://www.loc.gov/item/ihas.200156428/


----------



## Pinky

JonSR77 said:


> Japanese-American Soldiers - Most Decorated Unit in US Military History!!!
> 
> The 442nd Infantry Regiment was an infantry regiment of the United States Army. The regiment is best known as the most decorated in U.S. military history and as a fighting unit composed almost entirely of second-generation American soldiers of Japanese ancestry (Nisei) who fought in World War II.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/442nd_Infantry_Regiment_(United_States)#:~:text=The 442nd Infantry Regiment was,fought in World War II.
> 
> 
> View attachment 220514


I've read about this regiment, Jon. I read as much as I can find about the subject of the Japanese-American war experience.

As you know, I'm Japanese-Canadian. My father's name and photo is included in a couple of books about JC soldiers who joined the Canadian army.


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


> I've read about this regiment, Jon. I read as much as I can find about the subject of the Japanese-American war experience.
> 
> As you know, I'm Japanese-Canadian. My father's name and photo is included in a couple of books about JC soldiers who joined the Canadian army.



Did your Dad serve in WWII?


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


> I've read about this regiment, Jon. I read as much as I can find about the subject of the Japanese-American war experience.
> 
> As you know, I'm Japanese-Canadian. My father's name and photo is included in a couple of books about JC soldiers who joined the Canadian army.



Also, let me know about your Dad's involvement with the Montreal Canadians hockey team....


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


> I've read about this regiment, Jon. I read as much as I can find about the subject of the Japanese-American war experience.
> 
> As you know, I'm Japanese-Canadian. My father's name and photo is included in a couple of books about JC soldiers who joined the Canadian army.



but serious about the question about his service. My father was in the Army Corp of Engineers and later an MP.

My stepfather was a staff sergeant at Fort Dix, in NJ.


----------



## Pinky

JonSR77 said:


> Did your Dad serve in WWII?


WWII, Canadian Army (sapper). He ended up in England when he was injured, before coming home.


----------



## JonSR77

Chiune “Sempo” Sugihara - The Japanese Schindler...

He was a Japanese official in Europe during WWII. Saved thousands of Jews from Hitler...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2021/01/27/chiune-sugihara-jews-holocaust-japanese-schindler/


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


> WWII, Canadian Army (sapper). He ended up in England when he was injured, before coming home.




Sappers are just about the most courageous soldiers...anywhere...ever.

Honoring his service.


----------



## Pink Biz

Käthe Paulus was a German exhibition parachute jumper and the inventor of the first collapsible parachute.

At the time, in 1910, the parachute was named the "rescue apparatus for aeronauts.”

The previous parachutes were not able to fit in a case like apparatus worn on the back, thus Paulus' invention became of paramount importance for the Germans in the First World War. She produced over 7,000 parachutes for the German forces.

She is also credited with inventing the "drag 'chute,” an intentional breakaway system where one small parachute opens to pull out the main parachute.

She was the first German woman to be a professional air pilot and the first German woman aerial acrobat.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

James Bond Author Ian Fleming Met Real Life Spies

Churchill’s Toyshop

Ministry of Defence 1 (MD1), also known as "Churchill's Toyshop", was a British weapon research and development organisation of the Second World War.
Its two key figures were Major Millis Jefferis and Stuart Macrae, former editor of Armchair Science magazine.

Movie

Churchill’s Toy Shop

In Britain's darkest hour Winston Churchhill assembles a team of eccentric geniuses to fight the Nazi menace by building biizzarre brilliant weapons.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4648892/

Movie Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsS01Z816vQ

++++++++

“Book - Churchill's White Rabbit: The True Story of a Real-Life James Bond”



A revealing biography of Edward Yeo-Thomas GC, the man who inspired Ian Fleming's James Bond

Edward Yeo-Thomas GC was one of the bravest of the brave. A fluent French-speaker, he joined SOE and was parachuted into occupied France three times to work with the Resistance. Appalled by the lack of help the British were providing, he managed to arrange a five-minute meeting with Winston Churchill, during which he persuaded him to do more. On his third mission he was betrayed and captured by the Gestapo; he suffered horrendous torture before being sent to Buchenwald concentration camp, from where he eventually managed to escape, making it back to Allied lines shortly before the end of the war. This biography reveals new information about how the torture affected Yeo-Thomas, the state of SOE-Resistance cooperation, Gestapo typhus experiments at Buchenwald, and how "White Rabbit," Yeo-Thomas, provided the inspiration for Ian Fleming's famous secret agent, James Bond.


----------



## JonSR77

President Taft's Enormous Bathtub...

(picture included...he weighed over 350 lbs)

https://www.history.com/news/did-wi...oGzmAOVAUnsRnlsQ8YpVKHcDUZzhlwvQKqS2R3SRcoQ8Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vending machine selling warm sausages at a railway station in Germany, ⁣1931⁣.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vida May

According to Aristotle, happiness consists in achieving, through the course of a whole lifetime, all the goods — health, wealth, knowledge, friends, etc. — that lead to the perfection of human nature and to the enrichment of human life.


----------



## Paco Dennis

_"Galileo is accused of heresy_​_
On April 12, 1633, chief inquisitor Father Vincenzo Maculani da Firenzuola, appointed by Pope Urban VIII, begins the inquisition of physicist and astronomer Galileo Galilei. Galileo was ordered to turn himself in to the Holy Office to begin trial for holding the belief that the Earth revolves around the sun, which was deemed heretical by the Catholic Church. Standard practice demanded that the accused be imprisoned and secluded during the trial.

This was the second time that Galileo was in the hot seat for refusing to accept Church orthodoxy that the Earth was the immovable center of the universe: In 1616, he had been forbidden from holding or defending his beliefs. In the 1633 interrogation, Galileo denied that he “held” belief in the Copernican view but continued to write about the issue and evidence as a means of “discussion” rather than belief. The Church had decided the idea that the sun moved around the Earth was an absolute fact of scripture that could not be disputed, despite the fact that scientists had known for centuries that the Earth was not the center of the universe.

This time, Galileo’s technical argument didn’t win the day. On June 22, 1633, the Church handed down the following order: “We pronounce, judge, and declare, that you, the said Galileo… have rendered yourself vehemently suspected by this Holy Office of heresy, that is, of having believed and held the doctrine (which is false and contrary to the Holy and Divine Scriptures) that the sun is the center of the world, and that it does not move from east to west, and that the earth does move, and is not the center of the world.”

Along with the order came the following penalty: “We order that by a public edict the book of Dialogues of Galileo Galilei be prohibited, and We condemn thee to the prison of this Holy Office during Our will and pleasure; and as a salutary penance We enjoin on thee that for the space of three years thou shalt recite once a week the Seven Penitential Psalms.”

Galileo agreed not to teach the heresy anymore and spent the rest of his life under house arrest. It took more than 300 years for the Church to admit that Galileo was right and to clear his name of heresy."_

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/galileo-is-accused-of-heresy


----------



## JonSR77

Yasuke, an enslaved African, who arrived in Japan in 1579 and became the first black Samurai.

The True Story of Yasuke, the Legendary Black Samurai

https://time.com/6039381/yasuke-black-samurai-true-story/#:~:text=New%20Anime%20Series-,The%20True%20Story%20of%20Yasuke%2C%20the%20Legendary%20Black,Behind%20Netflix's%20New%20Anime%20Series&text=In%201579%2C%20an%20African,of%20his%20life%20after%201582.


+++

caption for photo:

A statue of Yasuke, an enslaved African, who arrived in Japan in 1579 and became the first black Samurai.
Yasuke was a man of African origin who served as a Kashin under the Japanese daimyo Oda Nobunaga. In 1579, Yasuke arrived in Japan in the service of Italian Jesuit missionary Alessandro Valignano, Visitor of Missions in the Indies, in India.
Origin: Mozambique
Height: 6' 0''
Battles/Wars: Battle of Tenmokuzan, Honno-ji
Rank: Retainer, Bodyguard


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin

Famous Graves in Alberta - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=823
Famous Graves in British Columbia - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=824
Famous Graves in Manitoba - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=825
Famous Graves in New Brunswick - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=826
Famous Graves in Newfoundland and Labrador - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=827
Famous Graves in Nova Scotia - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=829
Famous Graves in Nunavut - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=836
Famous Graves in Ontario - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=830
Famous Graves in Prince Edward Island - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=831
Famous Graves in Quebec - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=832
Famous Graves in Saskatchewan - https://www.findagrave.com/geographic/10?state=833


----------



## Paco Dennis

Eisenhower's "Military-Industrial Complex" Speech Origins and Significance​


----------



## JonSR77

We are watching a Babe Ruth documentary...which is wonderful.

Babe Ruth used to go to this NJ institution called Pal's Cabin...a hamburger and hot dog place that dated back to his era.  It finally closed just about 5 years ago.  It had pictures of Babe Ruth with the owner.

If I remember, he was either the very first or one of the first baseball players to get a HUGE salary.

It was $80,000 per year. I think that was in the late 1920's. 

A reporter said to him...The President only makes $75,000 per year. Do you think it is appropriate for a baseball player to make more than the President of the United States?

Ruth looked at the reporter and said, "Well...I had a better year!!!"


----------



## JonSR77

*Gay Military Heroes...*


Old ideas about gay folks are just old ideas. They have no validity at all. Just like any racial prejudice is absurd. We are all people, period.

No, I'm not gay.  I'm straight.
Very nice gay man on these boards.  Showed a lot of kindness to this NJ loser. 
This post is to honor him and all gay folks.  We're all just people out here....
+

*Perhaps the greatest warrior in world history....Alexander the Great. He was gay.*

+

One of the greatest warriors of the 20th Century.... T. E. Lawrence (Lawrence of Arabia) - he was gay.

+

Sacred Band of Thebes...some of the greatest warriors of the ancient world. They were gay.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_Band_of_Thebes

+

The four people who are probably most responsible for winning WWII --- Churchill, Roosevelt, Eisenhower and math genius Alan Turing, who broke the Nazi engima code. Turing was gay.

https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18419691

+

Twelve LGBTQ War Heroes and their stories

https://www.museumfacts.co.uk/12-lgbtq-war-heroes-and-their-stories/

+

I am 61, missed Vietnam by about 5 years. No military service.
----But, I did consult to help put on a concert for Vets.  That was a project of one of Mariah Carey's back-up singers.  He was gay.
I have PTSD. Not military related.
----Protected two different vets in the throes of PTSD episodes..kept them safe and out of jail, risked my safety to do it.
----Made donations to veterans hospital.

Other things for vets also...


----------



## JonSR77

Lincoln - Only President With A Patent…


The inquisitive nature of Lincoln’s mind extended to mechanical devices. As president he test-fired weapons in the environs near the White House and he delighted in taking carriage rides to D.C.’s Navy Yard to see the bustle of activity amid maneuvering ships and swinging cranes. Lincoln’s connection to technology is enshrined in a way that other presidents cannot rival. As Congressman Lincoln he applied for a scientific patent for a device that could effectively buoy boats stuck on sandbars. This problematic situation was observed often by Lincoln in Illinois. He applied for the patent on March 10, 1849. On May 22, 1849, U.S. Patent No. 6,469 was officially approved. To date Abraham Lincoln remains the only president with a patent.
#NPS #AbrahamLincoln

Image: Patent model of Lincoln invention (Smithsonian Institution)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

Falling Water - Frank Lloyd Wright House

https://fallingwater.org/


*Fallingwater* is a house designed by the architect Frank Lloyd Wright in 1935 in the Laurel Highlands of southwest Pennsylvania, about 70 miles (110 km) southeast of Pittsburgh. It is built partly over a waterfall on Bear Run in the Mill Run section of Stewart Township, Fayette County, Pennsylvania. The house was designed to serve as a weekend retreat for Liliane and Edgar J. Kaufmann, the owner of Pittsburgh's Kaufmann's Department Store.

After its completion, _Time_ called Fallingwater Wright's "most beautiful job" and it is listed among _Smithsonian_'s "Life List of 28 Places to See Before You Die". The house was designated a National Historic Landmark in 1966.In 1991, members of the American Institute of Architects named Fallingwater the "best all-time work of American architecture" and in 2007, it was ranked 29th on the list of America's Favorite Architecture according to the AIA.

The house and seven other Wright constructions were inscribed as a World Heritage Site under the title, "The 20th-Century Architecture of Frank Lloyd Wright", in 2019.


----------



## Lewkat

JonSR77 said:


> We are watching a Babe Ruth documentary...which is wonderful.
> 
> Babe Ruth used to go to this NJ institution called Pal's Cabin...a hamburger and hot dog place that dated back to his era.  It finally closed just about 5 years ago.  It had pictures of Babe Ruth with the owner.
> 
> If I remember, he was either the very first or one of the first baseball players to get a HUGE salary.
> 
> It was $80,000 per year. I think that was in the late 1920's.
> 
> A reporter said to him...The President only makes $75,000 per year. Do you think it is appropriate for a baseball player to make more than the President of the United States?
> 
> Ruth looked at the reporter and said, "Well...I had a better year!!!"


The Babe hit every bar and restaurant on his way to Greenwood Lake, NY.


----------



## Paco Dennis

BABE RUTH'S (1932 WS) CALLED HOME RUN SHOT' RARE VIDEO & COMMENTARY​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

*Frank Herbert signing copies of Dune, the best-selling Sci-Fi novel of all time, 1971.*​


----------



## RadishRose

*Ruins after San Francisco Earthquake, 1906.*​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

The Silver Work of Paul Revere...

"His most unusual pieces were made before the Revolution, when he crafted *a chain for a pet squirrel, an ostrich egg snuffbox, and a child's whistle*. He also made brass gunner's calipers for two British officers, silver letters for the back of a chaise, surgical instruments, and a sword hilt."

https://www.paulreverehouse.org/rev...ual pieces were,instruments, and a sword hilt.


----------



## Pink Biz

*The very first vacuum cleaner: The Siemens Dedusting Pump ~ 1906*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

Here's something a little neat.  On a visit to England, yes, Mahatma Gandhi met with Charlie Chaplin.  This is a photo from that meeting.


----------



## JonSR77

Pappy said:


> View attachment 222669



I am sure the original version was just fine.

"these cut-and-shaped carrots are rinsed in a chlorine wash to eliminate bacteria (including _E. coli_ and _Salmonella_) that can cause food-borne illnesses."

really, no thanks.  I would rather take the time to get a fresh carrot and do the cutting myself.


----------



## JonSR77

Pappy said:


> View attachment 222564



Almost 200 years earlier, Benjamin Franklin did the same thing with the lightning rod.  Refused to get a patent, so that more people would be protected.  If I recall, in the first year of use, it saved $250 million worth of damage ($ 10 billion in today's dollars and in just one year)...and, of course, saved countless lives.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin

May 17 1642
Fort Ville-Marie was a French fortress and settlement established in May 1642 by a company of French settlers, led by Paul de Chomedey de Maisonneuve, on the Island of Montreal in the Saint Lawrence River at the confluence of the Ottawa River, in what is today the province of Quebec, Canada. Its name is French for "City of Mary", a reference to the Blessed Virgin Mary.


May 22 1784
Mississaugas of the Credit First Nation (Ojibwe: Mazina'iga-ziibing Misi-zaagiwininiwag, meaning: "Mississauga people at the Credit River") is a Mississauga Ojibwa First Nation located near Brantford in south-central Ontario, Canada. In April 2015, MCFN had an enrolled population of 2,330 people, 850 of whom lived on the MCFN Reserve. The first nation governs the 2,392.6-hectare parcel of New Credit 40A Indian Reserve known as Reserve 40B near Hagersville, Ontario. This reserve is located near the Six Nations of the Grand River in Brantford.


11 October–12 May 1869-1870
The Red River Rebellion (French: Rébellion de la rivière Rouge), also known as the Red River Resistance, Red River uprising, or First Riel Rebellion, was the sequence of events that led up to the 1869 establishment of a provisional government by Métis leader Louis Riel and his followers at the Red River Colony, in the early stages of establishing today's Canadian province of Manitoba. It had earlier been a territory called Rupert's Land and been under control of the Hudson's Bay Company before it was sold.

May 23 1873
The North-West Mounted Police (NWMP) was a Canadian para-military police force, established in 1873, to maintain order in the new Canadian North-West Territories (NWT) following the 1870 transfer of Rupert’s Land and North-Western Territory to Canada from the Hudson’s Bay Company, the Red River Rebellion and in response to lawlessness, demonstrated by the subsequent Cypress Hills Massacre and fears of United States military intervention. The NWMP combined military, police and judicial functions along similar lines to the Royal Irish Constabulary. A small, mobile police force was chosen to reduce potential for tensions with the United States and First Nations. The NWMP uniforms included red coats deliberately reminiscent of British and Canadian military uniforms.


----------



## JonSR77

Nice Story about Lincoln and Family Pets...

In addition to his love for animals, President Abraham Lincoln, our 16th President, was known for his giving spirit.   He allowed his sons, Tad and Willie, to keep as many pets as they wished.   The result was a menagerie that included rabbits, turkeys, horses, and even two goats, Nanny and Nanko.   In fact, Nanny and Nanko even rode with President Lincoln in the Presidential carriage.   

One special animal in the Lincoln White House was Jack the turkey.   Jack originally was on the Lincoln's dinner menu, but Tad became fond of the bird and pleaded with his father to spare Jack's life.   President Lincoln relented, and Jack became part of the Presidential household.   On Election Day 1864, while the Civil War raged close to Washington, D.C., a special booth was placed on the White House grounds so that soldiers serving nearby could vote.   President Lincoln, his private secretary Noah Brooks, and Tad were watching from an upstairs window when they saw Jack strut out among the voters.   "Why is your turkey at the polls?   Does he vote?"   Lincoln asked his son.   "No,"   Tad answered, "he's not of age yet."

https://clintonwhitehouse4.archives...dition to his love,two goats, Nanny and Nanko.


----------



## JonSR77

Viking Ship Museum...


https://www.khm.uio.no/english/visit-us/viking-ship-museum/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

Pappy said:


> View attachment 223841



You know, that reminds me of something my wife said to me not too long ago.

Something about if I don't shut up, she was going to "knock me into tomorrow..."


----------



## Murrmurr

June 4, 1989, Chinese troops and security police stormed through *Tiananmen Square*, firing indiscriminately into crowds of student protesters. Tens of thousands of students tried to escape the rampaging gov't forces. Some fought back, stoning the troops, overturning military vehicles and setting them on fire. Reporters on the scene estimated that at least 300, and maybe thousands of students were killed, and as many as 10,000 were arrested.


----------



## Murrmurr

This day in 1919, the 19th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution was passed by Congress and sent to each state for ratification, giving women the right to vote.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*On July 5, 1946, Louis Réard introduced his new swimsuit design at a poolside fashion show at the Piscines Molitor pool in Paris. 

The name bikini was taken from the Bikini Atoll where atomic bomb testing had recently taken place. 

None of Réard's regular models would agree to wear the risqué suit so he recruited Micheline Bernardini, a nude dancer from the Casino de Paris. 

The small box she is holding was to illustrate that the swimsuit would fit in the box.

*


----------



## JonSR77

Pink Biz said:


> *On July 5, 1946, Louis Réard introduced his new swimsuit design at a poolside fashion show at the Piscines Molitor pool in Paris.
> 
> The name bikini was taken from the Bikini Atoll where atomic bomb testing had recently taken place.
> 
> None of Réard's regular models would agree to wear the risqué suit so he recruited Micheline Bernardini, a nude dancer from the Casino de Paris.
> 
> The small box she is holding was to illustrate that the swimsuit would fit in the box.*


----------



## Lewkat

The USS Arizona burning after the attack on Pearl Harbor.  12/7/41.


----------



## JonSR77

SHOES ON THE DANUBE BANK, Budapest, Hungary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shoes on the Danube Promenade is a haunting tribute to the thousands executed along this riverbank during WWII, created by film director Can Togay and the sculptor, Gyula Pauer. 

Installed along the bank of the Danube River in Budapest, the monument consists of 60 pairs of 1940s-style shoes, true to life in size and detail, sculpted out of iron. The style of footwear - a man’s work boot; a business man’s loafer; a woman’s pair of heels; even the tiny shoes of a child - were chosen specifically to illustrate how no one, regardless of age, gender, or occupation was spared. Placed in a casual fashion, as if the people just stepped out of them, these little statues are a grim reminder of the souls who once occupied them - yet they also create a beautiful place of reflection and reverence.


This memorial is simple yet chilling, depicting the shoes left behind by the thousands of Jews who were brutally shot along the banks of the Danube River by the Arrow Cross(fascist party). The victims were forced to remove their shoes at gunpoint.
At three points along the memorial are cast iron signs with the following text in Hungarian, English, and Hebrew: “To the memory of the victims shot into the Danube by Arrow Cross militiamen in 1944–45. Erected 16 April 2005.”


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

Pappy said:


> View attachment 224661



I remember some of his writing.  Aside from the serious work, his comedic lines were as good as any modern comedian.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

Free Online History Courses- 2 Links

1) https://www.openculture.com/history_free_courses

++++

2) from MIT

https://ocw.mit.edu/search/?d=History&s=department_course_numbers.sort_coursenum​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Not sure how true this is, but seems a little extreme to me:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hawkdon

And so it stays today........


----------



## Murrmurr

Pappy said:


> View attachment 226366





hawkdon said:


> And so it stays today........


However, the founding fathers came to an agreement that benefited the people and not the government.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Just Jeff

https://imgs.search.brave.com/ZdbAf...F9aVWpZVUdta0lm/eXlNdDJZT0t3QUFB/QSZwaWQ9QXBp


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Just Jeff

The world is heathen, fallen,  doomed.

Historically,  though not nearly all,  the Followers of Jesus "keep going" even as martyrs >>
biblegateway.com› passage
For this *world* *is* *not* *our* *home*; we are looking forward to our everlasting *home* in heaven


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bellbird

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 229374


Wow that is so amazing.


----------



## Gaer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 229034


THIS is the one I think is amazing!


----------



## Pappy

Gaer said:


> THIS is the one I think is amazing!


Me too Gaer.


----------



## Pappy

No lights allowed on the beaches here during nesting season.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Known as the "Giggling Granny" for her cheerful demeanor, Nannie Doss was secretly a serial killer who had brutally murdered four husbands, two children, two sisters, her mother, two grandsons, and her mother-in-law between the 1920's and 1950's. 

Poison was her weapon of choice, and she snuck it into everything from moonshine to coffee to prune cakes to discreetly kill her unsuspecting victims. After their deaths, Doss was often able to collect insurance money.

Many of her fellow community members were sympathetic and supportive of the supposedly doting housewife who had experienced so much tragedy. But when one suspicious doctor decided to perform an autopsy on her final victim, her cover was finally blown.

*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today, July 25th is the 62nd anniversary of the first sit in started by Black college students at a Woolworth's lunch counter in Greensboro, N.C. That sit in spearheaded a movement. Videos included:
https://abcnews.go.com/US/woolworth...emembered-witnessed-history/story?id=87199763


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

_Lunch atop a Skyscraper_ - Unknown, 1932​






_"We don’t know the names of the subjects in this famous photo or the name of the photographer. This image of workers taking a daredevil’s lunch break at the top of a skyscraper certainly makes the viewer dizzy but it also brings their attention to the very risky life the workers building the Rockefeller Center lead. In the first half of the 20th century, dozens of workers died after fatal falls during the construction of various skyscrapers."
_
https://www.artalistic.com/en/blog/10-famous-photos

My Dad was an iron worker and worked on buildings like this.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Up until 1948, 7UP put lithium, a mood stabilizer, in their soda. Certain lithium compounds are used as psychiatric medication, primarily for bipolar disorder and for major depressive disorder.

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Ladies self-defense gloves, London 1850 

*


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Journey of ENIAC, the World's First Computer ​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

Pappy said:


> View attachment 233816


CBC Radio did a spot on this a few years ago. It is a great concept .. akin to free counseling.


----------



## RadishRose

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 233756


That's hilarious!


----------



## Paco Dennis

A picnic at Los Angeles' California Alligator Farm, where patrons were allowed to mingle freely among trained alligators from 1907 to 1953.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Geezer Garage

Don't want to know what the cockpit smelled like.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Malling-Hansen Writing Ball*

This mechanical gadget is a typewriter. It was designed in 1867 and patented in 1870. At that time, it was a technological wonder and fifty years ahead of its time.

The unique design of this typewriter turns it into a highly sought-after collectible. The estimated price of this machine is about $80,000.


----------



## Pink Biz

*3.300-year-old chariot bridge that is still in use today!

The Arkadiko Bridge in Greece was built between 1300 and 1190 BC, making it one of the oldest still-used arch bridges in existence. Built on a road that linked Tiryns to Epidaurus, it was part of a larger military road system.

*​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Serving a snack on a Scandinavian Airlines flight, 1969.


----------



## Pink Biz

The only picture of Concorde flying at supersonic speed. Taken by Adrian Meredith who was flying a RAF Tornado jet. The Irish Sea. April 1985.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Albert Einstein’s office just as he left it. Photo taken a few hours after Einsteins death. Princeton, New Jersey, 1955.


----------

